# Bishes IV



## CobaltBlu

Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-part-iii-731361-681.html#post24090441

Bish Thread IV . . . Bishtastic!!


----------



## Socialitebabe05

Hi dolls!


----------



## Kansashalo

...and the madness continues...


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-part-iii-731361-681.html#post24090441
> 
> Bish Thread IV . . . Bishtastic!!



OMG.  Cobalt, you know how to give a bish a heart attack.  I saw the thread was closed, and didn't see a continued on...... link.  So I thought Bishtopia was just.....just gone.  :rain::cry:


Now I'll go back and see if there was a continued on link in the old one.  But Doll, you know how to give a bish a heart attack!


----------



## chowlover2

I was having heart failure when I saw discussion closed on the last thread!


----------



## summer2815

Hey bishes!  I came home from work...ate...laid down for what was supposed to be an hour and woke up 2.5 hours later!  Didn't get anything productive done!


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> Hey bishes!  I came home from work...ate...laid down for what was supposed to be an hour and woke up 2.5 hours later!  Didn't get anything productive done!



Awesome Summer, you're doing great.  Now, about the first part of your post.  The I came home from (the W word).  That's what we have to change.  Right ladies?


And Chow, we had the same knee jerk reaction.  I cried out to SugarB - 
"They shut us down.  They closed the Bish thread.  No word, not a thing.  It's just....gone"  and he said, well, is there someone you can talk to.  Thinking maybe if we promised to be really really good they'd let us have it back.  

Then I looked around and found it.  It's too early for April Fools.  uh ot, hope I didn't give Vlad an idea for this years Prank.  

Hmm, we better put out the Bish Beacon,  Damn it.  we never replaced the bulb.  Ok, we'll use Krabby's lite.  Maybe the bishes will see and follow.  It's worth a chance.  Any Bishes want to tweet tpfbishes?  I'm busy getting out the beacon.


----------



## Cocolo

OMG - Twiggy, we have to alert her.  We need a big Bish Opening.  Maybe we need a Centaur beacon!


----------



## Cocolo

Socialitebabe05 said:


> Hi dolls!








Glad you found us.  Here is an 'almost Spring Bish Tag'  Hope you like it.  You know the rules, please save to your own drive. And you don't have to use it, but if you do, that's awesome.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

Yay! New thread!




Normally I, you know, the w-thingie from 9 to 3.

This week (well, until Thursday) it's from 10 to 4. 

I've got online training. It's supposed to be scheduled until 5, but if today is any indication, we're done by 4 (or almost 4).


This means I get to wake up at 8 every morning instead of 7.

I was so worried it was going to be 5 hours of straight talking (I've taken the shorter hour courses and that's all that is. I'm telling you, cure for insomnia, right there).

But the instructor is a personable guy and after he shows us how to do something he gives us an exercise to do (which is great because I found the best way I learn is to show me how to do something and then let me do it myself so I have the practice).


----------



## Cocolo

Yay.  Cait has checked in.  I think it's time we compile the missing in action, or lost in transition list.  

There may be casualties you know, shock from seeing that red scull and crossbones saying Discussion Closed at the bottom of our home might have been to much for a few bises.  Hmm, maybe we should temporarily switch avatars so Bishes will see we're looking for them.  I'm very worried about Tweegy.  She has always opened the Bish Threads in a majestic manner..  it's not official till she does.

By my count, we're missing a lot of Bishes?  We have Kansas, Caitling, Chow, Koko, Summer, and SocialiteBabe.  So, our Ka-sound and Sses are here.  Where are the rest?  I'll go see if they added the "Continued here" link in the old thread.


----------



## tweegy

Omg!!! I'm now seeing this!!!! 


**secures box with stolen puppy* I am in this bish!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! Happy hump day! Haha I thought we were in trouble when I saw the old thread closed.


----------



## Cocolo

Yay!  Tweegy's here.  Yes Chantal, I think we all did.  I thought "Uh oh.  what did we do now."  I was in a panic, then I saw it.  Out new little thread.  Way to shake us up CB.  You've been with the bees a little too much this week.  

I made a crude avatar, and changed my details so hopefully bishes will see it and find there way.  I bet a lot of them went underground, they're probably baracaded in their puters, peeking out behind the Windows looking to see if it's safe.  

Tweegy's on her ipoo from work (I think) so I'm sure she'll open the thread properly later on when she can.  And that will give us time to round up the rest of the bishes.

Anyone want to join in the search, here's the avatar,  i'm retiring it as soon as all the bishes check in.


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay! *starts dancing all up in our new thread*


----------



## Bzemom

Thanks for the heads up Coco!!!!
I can't wait till we get to thread 20, or should say XX.....


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Yay! *starts dancing all up in our new thread*



That first gif, I die!


----------



## Cocolo

ok dance party till tweegy does the official opening.

Damn it.  Photobucket is doing maintenance and I can't access my dance party stuff.  I've had it with them.  First time ever they're down for maintenance.


----------



## summer2815

Between Cocolo's and Kansas' posts...I am rolling laughing over here!  The gif of the girl and the guy...I just can't!  :lolots:

What's up bishes!

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## tweegy

**********We Interrupt this thread to bring you a [del]Non[/del] paid announcement by The Bishes**************

Hello, 

And welcome to The Bishes IV Thread. The thread where all of life's questions are answered. 

Like- 'How high should a krab be punted?' 'When will our runway to the bish retreat be completed?' *cuts to side-eye CB* ...And of course 'How do I get rid of goals?'

Well, in this post, you will find some information to introduce you to Bishdom. 

In this thread there is a underworld Horoscope battle. The battle between the MIGHTY and MAJESTIC Centaurs:







And those teeny tiny and drastically out numbered Krab things:






If you do not fall in these two battle lines, do not worry - you will not be a victim of Horoscope war. (Although Krabs are known to projectile pee)

Here in the Bish thread like any....whatever category we fall into- abide by the following very inspiring (Not really) and productive (nope) guidelines to help you be the better you...(nah): 

- Goals are not allowed. -  _Although we do have repeat offender[del]s[/del] to this guideline. _ *Cuts to side eye CB again- while adjusting serpent armband* 
- Krabs should always be punted on sight
- Whatever happens between you and the bartenders - STAY between you and the bartenders.
- NO one is to stand on Tweegy's box to give speeches *Glares* - be it inspirational (although that is borderline un allowed) or otherwise
- Krabs should be punted on sight. Very important so had to be listed twice.
- It is generally preferred that you enter the thread in a NON sober state.
- It is perfectly fine to steal a fellow bishes puppy and hide it. 
- Centaurs Rule (We just do)
- Krabs may urinate (on you and near you), drink, smoke and should generally not be taken in public due to disreputable outbursts.


Should anyone be in violation of the aforementioned guides- they are to be brought to the Bish tribunal for review and rehabilitation..

They maaaay spend some time in the bish holding cell:





Goals:
Sometimes we bishes can come in contact and obtain the urge to accomplish the dreaded goal. Usually the best way to counter this is to:
1) Do not do ANYTHING 
2) Drink to alleviate the urge to a-achieve desired goal.


So, these are just a few things to get you started on the continuing journey of the Bish Thread. There is still alot to learn [del]not really[/del] to help you achieve your true potential to be a disreputable bish. 

Just a few things: 

No goals: 







Sometimes a trapped Krab _maaay_ take a hostage:








We hope you enjoy, and may your Red Bell Peppers always be FRESH!!


----------



## chowlover2

I die!


----------



## summer2815

That is beyond fantastic!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Yay!  Awesome opening Tweegy, and might I just say, earlier we were commenting in this thread how terrible and Bishy of CB to close the previous thread, without warning or posting a link to our new home.

However, the Wise and all knowing Tweegy, said 'yes, that was very disreputable of her.'  And as she said that, the words resonated in my ears, even though they had been on computer screen.  And then it hit me.

Oh. Mmmmm. Jee.  How very very bishy of her.  We have all been ragging on her for having goals, and things.  And then, being a very smart Bish, she decided to prove to us she was still a Bish just like us, and close and reopen the threads in the most disreptuable way possibly.  

So, CB, my hats off to you.  (It's a very pretty little purple pill boxy thing, with a black veil and purple rose and feather adornment)  You have proven to still be a Mega Bish, and included a little kick in the pituddie to make sue we never forget it.

:worthy:


----------



## lkrp123

Dies a million deaths!!


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-part-iii-731361-681.html#post24090441
> 
> Bish Thread IV . . . Bishtastic!!



DOLL how ya been!!!!!!!!!!!

how those g-g-goals treatin' you?????????


----------



## lkrp123

*sips a seagram's wine cooler*

TINY KRAB DOMINATION


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> **********We Interrupt this thread to bring you a [del]Non[/del] paid announcement by The Bishes**************
> 
> Hello,
> 
> And welcome to The Bishes IV Thread. The thread where all of life's questions are answered.
> 
> Like- 'How high should a krab be punted?' 'When will our runway to the bish retreat be completed?' *cuts to side-eye CB* ...And of course 'How do I get rid of goals?'
> 
> Well, in this post, you will find some information to introduce you to Bishdom.
> 
> In this thread there is a underworld Horoscope battle. The battle between the MIGHTY and MAJESTIC Centaurs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those teeny tiny and drastically out numbered Krab things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not fall in these two battle lines, do not worry - you will not be a victim of Horoscope war. (Although Krabs are known to projectile pee)
> 
> Here in the Bish thread like any....whatever category we fall into- abide by the following very inspiring (Not really) and productive (nope) guidelines to help you be the better you...(nah):
> 
> - Goals are not allowed. -  _Although we do have repeat offender[del]s[/del] to this guideline. _ *Cuts to side eye CB again- while adjusting serpent armband*
> - Krabs should always be punted on sight
> - Whatever happens between you and the bartenders - STAY between you and the bartenders.
> - NO one is to stand on Tweegy's box to give speeches *Glares* - be it inspirational (although that is borderline un allowed) or otherwise
> - Krabs should be punted on sight. Very important so had to be listed twice.
> - It is generally preferred that you enter the thread in a NON sober state.
> - It is perfectly fine to steal a fellow bishes puppy and hide it.
> - Centaurs Rule (We just do)
> - Krabs may urinate (on you and near you), drink, smoke and should generally not be taken in public due to disreputable outbursts.
> 
> 
> Should anyone be in violation of the aforementioned guides- they are to be brought to the Bish tribunal for review and rehabilitation..
> 
> They maaaay spend some time in the bish holding cell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goals:
> Sometimes we bishes can come in contact and obtain the urge to accomplish the dreaded goal. Usually the best way to counter this is to:
> 1) Do not do ANYTHING
> 2) Drink to alleviate the urge to a-achieve desired goal.
> 
> 
> So, these are just a few things to get you started on the continuing journey of the Bish Thread. There is still alot to learn [del]not really[/del] to help you achieve your true potential to be a disreputable bish.
> 
> Just a few things:
> 
> No goals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a trapped Krab _maaay_ take a hostage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy, and may your Red Bell Peppers always be FRESH!!



BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOLL!!!

just brilliant!!

now FESS UP TO THAT SOUP YOU HOME MADE COOKED!


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to add another, not rule, but let's say guideline: 

If you bring food, make sure you bring a lot because you know Tweegy will take most (or all) of it.

Which is fine. You just need to know when to put out some more.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yay!  Awesome opening Tweegy, and might I just say, earlier we were commenting in this thread how terrible and Bishy of CB to close the previous thread, without warning or posting a link to our new home.
> 
> However, the Wise and all knowing Tweegy, said 'yes, that was very disreputable of her.'  And as she said that, the words resonated in my ears, even though they had been on computer screen.  And then it hit me.
> 
> Oh. Mmmmm. Jee.  How very very bishy of her.  We have all been ragging on her for having goals, and things.  And then, being a very smart Bish, she decided to prove to us she was still a Bish just like us, and close and reopen the threads in the most disreptuable way possibly.
> 
> So, CB, my hats off to you.  (It's a very pretty little purple pill boxy thing, with a black veil and purple rose and feather adornment)  You have proven to still be a Mega Bish, and included a little kick in the pituddie to make sue we never forget it.
> 
> :worthy:



Yes, Touché to CB!


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## CobaltBlu

Call the paparazzi !


I am *dead*.  

More on this later.  


I have some damn goals and am taking a .... Class!!!!  


Please don't put me in the bat skuel  basement jail!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DOLL!!!
> 
> just brilliant!!
> 
> now FESS UP TO THAT SOUP YOU HOME MADE COOKED!



*punt* I don't know what you're talking about that pic is photoshopped!!! Biple!


----------



## kenzibray

Great Opening Tweegy !! 

Am I too late for the dance party?


----------



## Cocolo

oH YES!  The Dance party.  Let's see how Photobucket - likes me now.


----------



## Cocolo

Everybody Dance Now!


----------



## Cocolo




----------



## Cocolo

I still hate the new photobucket.  They messed up everything I liked.  They Sukk.






But that can't mess with our Dance Party.  Anybody thirst, Should we open the bar early?


----------



## Cocolo

That's better.  Now let's open this Bish Thread the right way.  Tweegy's intro, Krabby's appearance and a freakin Bish Bash.


----------



## Kansashalo

CobaltBlu said:


> Call the paparazzi !
> 
> 
> I am *dead*.
> 
> More on this later.
> 
> 
> *I have some damn goals and am taking a .... Class!!!!  *
> 
> Please don't put me in the bat skuel  basement jail!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Thursday Bishes!


----------



## summer2815

I feel like something may be brewing in the Singles thread.  :hnsnsn:


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> I feel like something may be brewing in the Singles thread.  :hnsnsn:



Like what....a romantic liaison? a battle of wits? a deflation of egos??? What am I missing?

ETA: Nevermind. lol My eyes have seen the glory......lol


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Like what....a romantic liaison? a battle of wits? a deflation of egos??? What am I missing?



People are posting how they can't believe what that guy (cannot remember his username) is saying.  Not a lot, but some comments were made.  I think you posted in his defense?


----------



## Kansashalo

LOL. I don't get the issue - doesn't everybody think they are the BOMB in the bedroom?   

*flips hair and buff nails*


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> LOL. I don't get the issue - doesn't everybody think they are the BOMB in the bedroom?
> 
> *flips hair and buff nails*



Perfect response!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Call the paparazzi !
> 
> 
> I am *dead*.
> 
> More on this later.
> 
> 
> *I have some damn goals and am taking a .... Class!!!!  *
> 
> 
> Please don't put me in the bat skuel  basement jail!









Hmph...





summer2815 said:


> I feel like something may be brewing in the Singles thread.  :hnsnsn:




I am up in here....and there!!







*edit: Read it* :lolots: Aww man!!! Get a FRESH Red Bell peper STAT!


----------



## summer2815

The posts just keep coming in that thread!


----------



## Cocolo

Dolls, sorry to interrupt this bedroom talk, but my 2nd 'he got a car and I didn't' bag just came.  To refresh. SugarB's work just gave him a new car (he picked it out, they pay for it) he gave his car (which work had paid for) to Baba..  And he was going to get me a 2 year old pampered lincoln. (baba once told a car salesman "Mommy's a Lincoln GIrl"  he was about 5 or 6 :lolots  So, in my bishiness figured I could probably squeeze a better lincoln out of him if I wait 2 years.  I said I would wait 2 years, I'm good with my current lincoln.  Got it with 14K miles (sit down) 10 years later it has just hit 44K.  anyway, SugarB, said sure, that would make him breathe a little easier, (the insurance just double because we added Baba and another car) but wouldn't I be sad and a little upset if they both got cars and I still had my 12 year old Lincoln?  I said a) I LOVE my car, it is pampered and know's it's a Bish car.  and b) buy me a new purse when you get your car and I'll be happy. 

So I shopped, and found a black Matinee (RM) on Sale at Saks, and ordered it. The bag came last week, and I stuffed it, and gave it to him to hold till he got his car.  Saturday we went looking, he fell in love with a 2012 Maxima SV with every option availale except weekly oral gratification by some chick at the dealership.  (See I know how to say things without getting bleeped. :giggles: )  As the paperwork was being done, he looked at me and said "Ok, go find a bag" I said You already got me one, the black RM that came 3 days ago.  He said "Oh.  You know what? I love this car so much, go get another bag"  so, i did.  it came today.  My first Michael Kors Bag (I have one of his rose gold watches)-a purple Zuma.  This bag is so me.  It was brand new on ebay from a store, but the bottom was scratched.  So I asked for a little money off, they said yes, I bought it, and here is Zuma (or, my 2ndCarBag)








Now, the pic is a little lighter, I used flash and then adjusted the brighteness, but basically, this is about how she looks in bright daylight.  The leather is to die for.  This is such a Bish Bag.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Dolls, sorry to interrupt this bedroom talk, but my 2nd 'he got a car and I didn't' bag just came.  To refresh. SugarB's work just gave him a new car (he picked it out, they pay for it) he gave his car (which work had paid for) to Baba..  And he was going to get me a 2 year old pampered lincoln. (baba once told a car salesman "Mommy's a Lincoln GIrl"  he was about 5 or 6 :lolots  So, in my bishiness figured I could probably squeeze a better lincoln out of him if I wait 2 years.  I said I would wait 2 years, I'm good with my current lincoln.  Got it with 14K miles (sit down) 10 years later it has just hit 44K.  anyway, SugarB, said sure, that would make him breathe a little easier, (the insurance just double because we added Baba and another car) but wouldn't I be sad and a little upset if they both got cars and I still had my 12 year old Lincoln?  I said a) I LOVE my car, it is pampered and know's it's a Bish car.  and b) buy me a new purse when you get your car and I'll be happy.
> 
> So I shopped, and found a black Matinee (RM) on Sale at Saks, and ordered it. The bag came last week, and I stuffed it, and gave it to him to hold till he got his car.  Saturday we went looking, he fell in love with a 2012 Maxima SV with every option availale except weekly oral gratification by some chick at the dealership.  (See I know how to say things without getting bleeped. :giggles: )  As the paperwork was being done, he looked at me and said "Ok, go find a bag" I said You already got me one, the black RM that came 3 days ago.  He said "Oh.  You know what? I love this car so much, go get another bag"  so, i did.  it came today.  My first Michael Kors Bag (I have one of his rose gold watches)-a purple Zuma.  This bag is so me.  It was brand new on ebay from a store, but the bottom was scratched.  So I asked for a little money off, they said yes, I bought it, and here is Zuma (or, my 2ndCarBag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the pic is a little lighter, I used flash and then adjusted the brighteness, but basically, this is about how she looks in bright daylight.  The leather is to die for.  This is such a Bish Bag.



That bag is gorg Coco!


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you so much.  Tomorrow during daylight I'll take a non-flash and add it to my album, but I am 3 bags behind in my album.  Never added my Valentines MAB, or my 2 car bags.  (Like a bish I tried to wrangle a third honestly, just couldn't make up my mind, but, I def made the right choice with the Zuma.


----------



## summer2815

That bag looks amazing!  The leather looks so smooshy!!!!! LOVE!


----------



## tweegy

**Slips away with bag and puts stolen puppy in it**

Rill nice bag doll!!!! Rilly!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> People are posting how they can't believe what that guy (cannot remember his username) is saying.  Not a lot, but some comments were made.  I think you posted in his defense?



Which thread, Doll?


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> **Slips away with bag and puts stolen puppy in it**
> 
> Rill nice bag doll!!!! Rilly!!!



Oh Doll!  that is Brillz rilly!  The Zuma is larger than my Morning After Bags, Puppy will fit for sure.  And we can be like all those other bishes, the famous ones who walk around with their dogs in their purses.  I'll take a picture of how puppy looks in the bag.  Lemme go get my camera.


Morning Dolls!  This morning Baba is driving to school finding a parking space, then I'm taking the car shopping while he has his only class.  See, we want him to drive to school a few times, and see how long it takes to find a freakin parking spot, with me as a fall back.  As in Holy Krap, I can't find a spot, I'm going to be late.  Also, he hasn't received the registration sticker from the school yet.  They don't just ticket people who park in no no spots, they freaking tow the cars.  He admitted to me the other day, he was shocked as poop when he passed his road test (so was I, and so was SB).  He was NOT a  good driver.  But I've been making him drive home from school with me everyday, and now he is finally ready to be behind the wheel of a car.  Love him, but one of his heroes is John Frusciante (red hot chili pepper fame) who has NEVER learned to drive.  I 'splained to him with rhcp $$$$ Frusciante has people to drive him)


----------



## Cocolo

Here Tweegy, let's go out to a nice place for lunch and we can take turns carrying the puppy in the purse.  We have to wear nice sunnies, and say rilly a lot.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Here Tweegy, let's go out to a nice place for lunch and we can take turns carrying the puppy in the purse.  We have to wear nice sunnies, and say rilly a lot.



I'm rolling right now!!! I love it!!! 

Before long though, you're going to need a bigger bag!


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> Which thread, Doll?



It's the Singles Community thread in R&F.  Things have thankfully died down though.


----------



## Cocolo

Yeah ^^^^^ I went there and it was a little too hot to handle.  If I'm going to get in trouble it's going to be for the Kim K thread.  

Happy Happy Friday Dolls!


----------



## summer2815

HAPPY FRIDAY DOLLS!

I am so happy that the weekend is almost upon us!


----------



## kenzibray

30 more minutes of work & I'm off for the weekend! 

I'm liking  this leaving at  noon stuff


----------



## Ladybug09

I totally missed the other thread closing....I usually just refresh and keep the old window open. I kept wondering why no one was posting! LOL

Arggggg vent...I'm so sick of these people on the forum who try to be the 'Tone', "opinion', 'chastising' Police!!! Leave that ish at home with your family and kids....I think we are all adults here and are allowed to have a right to our opinions!

Now, a basic 'debate/chat' of opinion is one thing, but trying to "Mom' my opinion is another.


----------



## summer2815

Question for Chow...can one get pen stains out of a leather wallet?


----------



## summer2815

kenzibray said:


> 30 more minutes of work & I'm off for the weekend!
> 
> I'm liking  this leaving at  noon stuff



That is AWESOME!



Ladybug09 said:


> I totally missed the other thread closing....I usually just refresh and keep the old window open. I kept wondering why no one was posting! LOL
> 
> Arggggg vent...I'm so sick of these people on the forum who try to be the 'Tone', "opinion', 'chastising' Police!!! Leave that ish at home with your family and kids....I think we are all adults here and are allowed to have a right to our opinions!
> 
> Now, a basic 'debate/chat' of opinion is one thing, but I trying to "Mom' my opinion is another.



I agree.  Sometimes people just start ganging up.  One person has the courage to say something negative and then it is a free for all.  It's one thing to have a discussion about different views, but it is another when people start ganging up.  I don't like that one bit.


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Question for Chow...can one get pen stains out of a leather wallet?



Hair spray is your best option.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Question for Chow...can one get pen stains out of a leather wallet?



This stuff called Gonzo is fantastic! It's ordorless too.
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=fOQwUdWeBc240gH9h4GoBg



Also, there is a leather company (can't remember the name) they sell what looks like a glue stick/ink remover.


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> This stuff called Gonzo is fantastic! It's ordorless too.
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=fOQwUdWeBc240gH9h4GoBg
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there is a leather company (can't remember the name) they sell what looks like a glue stick/ink remover.



Thanks ladybug!


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Hair spray is your best option.



Hairspray!  Really?  Thank you so much for the tidbit!


----------



## tweegy

Ladybug09 said:


> I totally missed the other thread closing....I usually just refresh and keep the old window open. I kept wondering why no one was posting! LOL
> 
> Arggggg vent...I'm so sick of these people on the forum who try to be the 'Tone', "opinion', 'chastising' Police!!! Leave that ish at home with your family and kids....I think we are all adults here and are allowed to have a right to our opinions!
> 
> Now, a basic 'debate/chat' of opinion is one thing, but trying to "Mom' my opinion is another.



 What's harshing your mellow doll?  **Strokes stolen puppy in stolen bag**


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Here Tweegy, let's go out to a nice place for lunch and we can take turns carrying the puppy in the purse.  We have to wear nice sunnies, and say rilly a lot.



OMG this is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Cocolo

^^^^(Shhhhhh.  Don't tell Kenzibray, but that's her puppy.  Doesn't she look adorable in our new MK purse?) 

Half a day on Friday? What a wonderful company.  

Baba has a birthday party tonight for the girl he took to Prom last year. She is a senior this year, and guess what, Baba is her prom date again.  They are besties.  Baba got a fortune cookie this week that said "Your true love is closer than you think"  OMG, I think my novena is working and that fortune was meant to get him thinking.

She is a very sweet girl.  Beautiful red hair, warm smile, and her inner beauty shines through.  She goes to the market where Baba works just about every day and hangs with him during his break. a) She's a known quantity - nice girl from 2 nice parents we've met.
and b) she's not Skanky and c through z - she's 10 minutes away, not in another freakin country.  SO, lets all think good thoughts.  Team Brittany.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> ^^^^(Shhhhhh.  Don't tell Kenzibray, but that's her puppy.  Doesn't she look adorable in our new MK purse?)
> 
> Half a day on Friday? What a wonderful company.
> 
> Baba has a birthday party tonight for the girl he took to Prom last year. She is a senior this year, and guess what, Baba is her prom date again.  They are besties.  Baba got a fortune cookie this week that said "Your true love is closer than you think"  OMG, I think my novena is working and that fortune was meant to get him thinking.
> 
> She is a very sweet girl.  Beautiful red hair, warm smile, and her inner beauty shines through.  She goes to the market where Baba works just about every day and hangs with him during his break. a) She's a known quantity - nice girl from 2 nice parents we've met.
> and b) she's not Skanky and c through z - she's 10 minutes away, not in another freakin country.  SO, lets all think good thoughts.  Team Brittany.



Our fingers are crossed for things working out with Brittany! That pic of Kenzi's pup in your bag is too cute!


----------



## tweegy

**Sniff Sniff** I smell goals....


#teambrittany


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> ^^^^(Shhhhhh.  Don't tell Kenzibray, but that's her puppy.  Doesn't she look adorable in our new MK purse?)
> 
> Half a day on Friday? What a wonderful company.
> 
> Baba has a birthday party tonight for the girl he took to Prom last year. She is a senior this year, and guess what, Baba is her prom date again.  They are besties.  Baba got a fortune cookie this week that said "Your true love is closer than you think"  OMG, I think my novena is working and that fortune was meant to get him thinking.
> 
> She is a very sweet girl.  Beautiful red hair, warm smile, and her inner beauty shines through.  She goes to the market where Baba works just about every day and hangs with him during his break. a) She's a known quantity - nice girl from 2 nice parents we've met.
> and b) she's not Skanky and c through z - she's 10 minutes away, not in another freakin country.  SO, lets all think good thoughts.  Team Brittany.



Coco I think you need an updated pic of [del]my[/del] the stolen puppy. The paparazzi snuck this one outside of tweegys box. She's grown quite a bit plus her new jacket matches your new purse 

Go team Brittany! She sounds like a keeper! 

I took advantage of my half day and went and got 6-7" of my hair chopped off. It was super long so now it's just under my shoulders. It was about time. I have really thick hair & it takes so long to do anything with it. She cut it & thinned it out and I still have a ton of hair left. But looking at the ground around the chair you would have thought I was bald as much hair there was.


----------



## tweegy

kenzibray said:


> Coco I think you need an updated pic of [del]my[/del] the stolen puppy. The paparazzi snuck this one outside of tweegys box. She's grown quite a bit plus her new jacket matches your new purse



Doll, that's one adorable pup [del]you[/del] we got there. Cant hate the paps for the photos - she clearly loves the cameras!

And I couldnt help but notice a little pink by her hind knee .... are you going the way of our Red Bell Pepper goddess and dying your pooch pink??


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Coco I think you need an updated pic of [del]my[/del] the stolen puppy. The paparazzi snuck this one outside of tweegys box. She's grown quite a bit plus her new jacket matches your new purse
> 
> Go team Brittany! She sounds like a keeper!
> 
> I took advantage of my half day and went and got 6-7" of my hair chopped off. It was super long so now it's just under my shoulders. It was about time. I have really thick hair & it takes so long to do anything with it. She cut it & thinned it out and I still have a ton of hair left. But looking at the ground around the chair you would have thought I was bald as much hair there was.



She is too cute!


----------



## Avril

Tweegy that opening was amaze, doll!


----------



## kenzibray

tweegy said:


> Doll, that's one adorable pup [del]you[/del] we got there. Cant hate the paps for the photos - she clearly loves the cameras!
> 
> And I couldnt help but notice a little pink by her hind knee .... are you going the way of our Red Bell Pepper goddess and dying your pooch pink??



Haha nope she just still doesn't have much hair on her belly and on the inside of her back legs. It's really fine so you still see her pink, spotted skin. Lol

My fiancé would have a cow if I did.  that's why we went with the purple jacket and collar. When I tried to go for pink (since she's a girl) he said he isn't walking a dog in a pink sweater. He used more colorful language than that though...


----------



## Socialitebabe05

Cocolo said:


> Glad you found us.  Here is an 'almost Spring Bish Tag'  Hope you like it.  You know the rules, please save to your own drive. And you don't have to use it, but if you do, that's awesome.



Thanks doll!


----------



## Socialitebabe05

So it seems I learned how to finally use subscribe on my phone. Lol I guess now I can keep up with u bishes lol


----------



## summer2815

Kenzi, your dog is beyond adorable!  I have wanted a dalmation since I was a kid.  

Thanks for sharing more pics!


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> ^^^^(Shhhhhh.  Don't tell Kenzibray, but that's her puppy.  Doesn't she look adorable in our new MK purse?)
> 
> Half a day on Friday? What a wonderful company.
> 
> Baba has a birthday party tonight for the girl he took to Prom last year. She is a senior this year, and guess what, Baba is her prom date again.  They are besties.  Baba got a fortune cookie this week that said "Your true love is closer than you think"  OMG, I think my novena is working and that fortune was meant to get him thinking.
> 
> She is a very sweet girl.  Beautiful red hair, warm smile, and her inner beauty shines through.  She goes to the market where Baba works just about every day and hangs with him during his break. a) She's a known quantity - nice girl from 2 nice parents we've met.
> and b) she's not Skanky and c through z - she's 10 minutes away, not in another freakin country.  SO, lets all think good thoughts.  Team Brittany.



That's great, Coco! 


Now you don't have to worry about him running off to Canada.



(That said, I do hope a Toronto Bish meet-up is in the cards at some point.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I had a great day today. 


(Pay Day helps a LOT with that!) 


I did some great shopping today (I love the fact that I have the money to do that now):

I got OPI's Vant to Bite My Neck?



After w*rk today I popped in there to check out the new Fabulous bra. I got into a discussion with a sales associate about how I bought the Showstopper the last time I went bra shopping. (I was looking for the Unforgettable, which was my favorite one but they didn't have it at that time so I got the Showstopper instead). When I was telling her about that, the name Showstopper escaped me, but I was trying to describe it. 

The associate heard Unforgettable and brought me to a table . . . and there they were! 

I grabbed one in black

I didn't set out to spend much, but I figure since I was going there anyway . . . 

Victoria's Secret offers a free weekender bag with any $75 purchase or more, so I grabbed some body wash.

Well, when I got to the counter, I found the Unforgettable was on sale () and that if I spent about 20 more I could get the bag.

I ran back and grabbed the new Fabulous bra. 


So now I have two new bras, five body washes and a cute getaway bag! 



I also got Blades of Glory on DVD and Dave Barry and JK Rowling's latest books (Insane City and The Casual Vacancy, respectively).


Pictures of the bras and the bag can be found here:
(I got the bras in black.)


The Fabulous 
http://www.victoriassecret.com/bras...ias-secret?ProductID=105655&CatalogueType=OLS

The Unforgettable 
http://www.victoriassecret.com/swim...ProductID=96913&CatalogueType=OLS&search=true (like this but in bra form. I loved the twisty front!) 

The Showstopper 
http://www.victoriassecret.com/bras...ProductID=95679&CatalogueType=OLS&search=true

Free weekender bag
http://somanydiscounts.com/2013/victorias-secret-coupon-codes-2013/


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> That's great, Coco!
> 
> 
> Now you don't have to worry about him running off to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> (That said, I do hope a Toronto Bish meet-up is in the cards at some point.)



I wish.  They are just great friends at this point, but since they do so much together, I'm hoping and praying he figures out the bird in the hand is worth two in Ontario!







See?  [del]Kenzibray's[/del] Our puppy looks adorable in her new purple sweater.  It goes so well with the purse.  (Koko stashes the puppy, the purple sweater and the purse in Tweegy's box for safe keeping)

Baba just came back from the party, he's hoarse so you know he had a good time.  Tomorrow it's out to a club to see the band who asked him to join and he said ahh, no thanks.  They're all his good friends, but he didn't think he could sing well enough.  

I'm tired and want to go to bed soon.  What are you Bishes doing this weekend?


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm planning on just relaxing this weekend: reading and watching movies. 


Since I started, you know, the w-word, I'm more okay with the idea of doing nothing on the weekends. 

Last time I went book shopping, one of the books I got was The Story of O by Pauline Réage (along with Here I Go Again by Jen Lancaster and Coco Chanel: The Legend and the Life by Justine Picardie.

(The weekend I bought them, I eagerly read Here I Go Again cover to cover and started The Story of O.)  

I've decided I'm not going to take my new books to work with me. For one thing, if they're anything like The Story of O, I'm paranoid that someone would look over my shoulder and see what I'm reading.

For another, I love the idea of new books being my Relaxing on the Weekend Books.

So when I take books to read at w*rk (or on the bus), I take old favorites. Right now I'm working through Wendy Holden's, Sophie Kinsella's and Jen Lancaster's books.


----------



## Socialitebabe05

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm planning on just relaxing this weekend: reading and watching movies.
> 
> Since I started, you know, the w-word, I'm more okay with the idea of doing nothing on the weekends.
> 
> Last time I went book shopping, one of the books I got was The Story of O by Pauline Réage (along with Here I Go Again by Jen Lancaster and Coco Chanel: The Legend and the Life by Justine Picardie.
> 
> (The weekend I bought them, I eagerly read Here I Go Again cover to cover and started The Story of O.)
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to take my new books to work with me. For one thing, if they're anything like The Story of O, I'm paranoid that someone would look over my shoulder and see what I'm reading.
> 
> For another, I love the idea of new books being my Relaxing on the Weekend Books.
> 
> So when I take books to read at w*rk (or on the bus), I take old favorites. Right now I'm working through Wendy Holden's, Sophie Kinsella's and Jen Lancaster's books.



Lol I live for lazy weekends


----------



## chantal1922

Hey dolls! Yay for shopping weekend Caitlin! I bought a pair of sandals today. I also bought the Dior Addict Lip Glow. I tried it out when I got home but I am not impressed. I will try it out for a week to test it out. Oh and Dolls I got on the scale this morning and this bish is 10 pounds down!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls! Yay for shopping weekend Caitlin! I bought a pair of sandals today. I also bought the Dior Addict Lip Glow. I tried it out when I got home but I am not impressed. I will try it out for a week to test it out. Oh and Dolls I got on the scale this morning and this bish is 10 pounds down!



Way to go Chantal, great job!


----------



## caitlin1214

Yay, Chantal!


----------



## kenzibray

Ugh so I thought I was actually going to stay healthy this winter. But I spoke too soon. The flu finally caught up with me. But I did get a flu shot so I'm hoping it won't stick around long.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Ugh so I thought I was actually going to stay healthy this winter. But I spoke too soon. The flu finally caught up with me. But I did get a flu shot so I'm hoping it won't stick around long.



Feel better soon!


----------



## chantal1922

kenzibray said:


> Ugh so I thought I was actually going to stay healthy this winter. But I spoke too soon. The flu finally caught up with me. But I did get a flu shot so I'm hoping it won't stick around long.



The flu is vicious this year. Get well soon.


----------



## caitlin1214

(I posted this on the Kim thread, too, but . . . .) I had a nap this afternoon and I had a dream about Kim (and Kris):

I dreamt that I was part of some sort of reality competition show (involving teams). I was on one and the Gruesome Twosome were on the other. 

I can't remember why but I remember getting frustrated at what Kris said (I think she was questioning whether or not someone on our team was following the rules and they totally were) and I went off on them and told them pretty much everything we've been saying on here.

Cut to another day when I'm jogging and I see Kim jogging, too. I tried to ignore her (because I wasn't sorry at all about what I said) and I notice that wherever I goes, she goes, and I'm not sure whether she's trying to show me up jogging or she's chasing me. 

I figure she must have been chasing me because at one point she caught up with me and I threw her off and changed direction.

I managed to outrun her up until I woke up.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> (I posted this on the Kim thread, too, but . . . .) I had a nap this afternoon and I had a dream about Kim (and Kris):
> 
> I dreamt that I was part of some sort of reality competition show (involving teams). I was on one and the Gruesome Twosome were on the other.
> 
> I can't remember why but I remember getting frustrated at what Kris said (I think she was questioning whether or not someone on our team was following the rules and they totally were) and I went off on them and told them pretty much everything we've been saying on here.
> 
> Cut to another day when I'm jogging and I see Kim jogging, too. I tried to ignore her (because I wasn't sorry at all about what I said) and I notice that wherever I goes, she goes, and I'm not sure whether she's trying to show me up jogging or she's chasing me.
> 
> I figure she must have been chasing me because at one point she caught up with me and I threw her off and changed direction.
> 
> I managed to outrun her up until I woke up.



That was a nightmare Caitlin! Sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## summer2815

chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls! Yay for shopping weekend Caitlin! I bought a pair of sandals today. I also bought the Dior Addict Lip Glow. I tried it out when I got home but I am not impressed. I will try it out for a week to test it out. Oh and Dolls I got on the scale this morning and this bish is 10 pounds down!



Way to go, chantal!  



kenzibray said:


> Ugh so I thought I was actually going to stay healthy this winter. But I spoke too soon. The flu finally caught up with me. But I did get a flu shot so I'm hoping it won't stick around long.



Feel better, Kenzi!

___________________

How is it Monday already? :cry:


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! Is everyone ready for this first week of March?



caitlin1214 said:


> I got OPI's Vant to Bite My Neck?



I love this color polish doll! I must have it! 




chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls! Yay for shopping weekend Caitlin! I bought a pair of sandals today. I also bought the Dior Addict Lip Glow. I tried it out when I got home but I am not impressed. I will try it out for a week to test it out. Oh and Dolls I got on the scale this morning and this bish is 10 pounds down!



10 pounds - Go chantal!!!   I'm on my own weightloss journey too so I see we are both making changes.  Granted, it is tough to improve on our current level of sexiness, but we can do it!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I had a great day today.
> 
> 
> (Pay Day helps a LOT with that!)
> 
> 
> I did some great shopping today (I love the fact that I have the money to do that now):
> 
> I got OPI's Vant to Bite My Neck?
> 
> 
> 
> After w*rk today I popped in there to check out the new Fabulous bra. I got into a discussion with a sales associate about how I bought the Showstopper the last time I went bra shopping. (I was looking for the Unforgettable, which was my favorite one but they didn't have it at that time so I got the Showstopper instead). When I was telling her about that, the name Showstopper escaped me, but I was trying to describe it.
> 
> The associate heard Unforgettable and brought me to a table . . . and there they were!
> 
> I grabbed one in black
> 
> I didn't set out to spend much, but I figure since I was going there anyway . . .
> 
> Victoria's Secret offers a free weekender bag with any $75 purchase or more, so I grabbed some body wash.
> 
> Well, when I got to the counter, I found the Unforgettable was on sale () and that if I spent about 20 more I could get the bag.
> 
> I ran back and grabbed the new Fabulous bra.
> 
> 
> So now I have two new bras, five body washes and a cute getaway bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got Blades of Glory on DVD and Dave Barry and JK Rowling's latest books (Insane City and The Casual Vacancy, respectively).
> 
> 
> Pictures of the bras and the bag can be found here:
> (I got the bras in black.)
> 
> 
> The Fabulous
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/bras...ias-secret?ProductID=105655&CatalogueType=OLS
> 
> The Unforgettable
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/swim...ProductID=96913&CatalogueType=OLS&search=true (like this but in bra form. I loved the twisty front!)
> 
> The Showstopper
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/bras...ProductID=95679&CatalogueType=OLS&search=true
> 
> Free weekender bag
> http://somanydiscounts.com/2013/victorias-secret-coupon-codes-2013/



great manicure.


----------



## Kansashalo

Where is everyone? There must be goals afoot....


----------



## Ladybug09

totally missed your news. Congrats on the weight loss Chantal!

Had a mild case of food poisoning this past week. Bad sandwich from Subway...I'm starting to get very leering about eating at some Subways...in particular, please don't stone me, but I start to have a bit of a problem when the people taking my order can't speak English very well, I wonder about cross contamination, and how the managers/owner effectively communicate to their personnel....


----------



## summer2815

Oh no, Ladybug.  You feeling better now?

I am starting my photography class after work today.  Very excited!  Trying to do something different.  Also, I volunteered to help my friend paint a set for a play.  We shall see if she still needs the help tomorrow.  Just trying to get out of the house and meet new people.  

A lot of the times, due to my anxiety, I said no to things.  Even if I want to do them, I say no because I am too afraid of a panic attack.  My goal is to start saying yes.  I can't live my life in constant fear.  If I have a panic attack, I can work my way out of it.  My friends and family know this about me and will help me.  I just have to remember that I was blessed with lots of love and support in my life.  It is OK to admit I have anxiety.  The world won't end!

Tonight, I am going to take a big step and have my friend drive me to class.  This is my major source of anxiety (long story, but if you want the background just ask!) and the drive will be short.  Wish me luck, bishes!


----------



## chowlover2

No goals here! What's up with the TPF app? I can't get access.


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> No goals here! What's up with the TPF app? I can't get access.



Mine's been acting funky since last night. That's why I haven't really been on much. 

I've been reading a good book. Well bookS really. I'm a nerd and when I find a good book I just can't put it down. Picked it up at the grocery store.. haha it just drew my attention. Its the "Matched" Series. 

Similar to the hunger games series, as in its a dystopian society type book. Its a trilogy as well. I've read the first two. They're YA books so they're an easy read. But with all the reading I have to do for school, every now and then I don't mind that one bit. 

So I've been sitting at my desk all day reading. Finished the second one today. And I'll be on to the third when I get home from class tonight. 

Here's the link if anyone's interested

http://www.amazon.com/Matched-Ally-...e=UTF8&qid=1362434169&sr=1-1&keywords=matched


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Oh no, Ladybug.  You feeling better now?
> 
> I am starting my photography class after work today.  Very excited!  Trying to do something different.  Also, I volunteered to help my friend paint a set for a play.  We shall see if she still needs the help tomorrow.  Just trying to get out of the house and meet new people.
> 
> A lot of the times, due to my anxiety, I said no to things.  Even if I want to do them, I say no because I am too afraid of a panic attack.  My goal is to start saying yes.  I can't live my life in constant fear.  If I have a panic attack, I can work my way out of it.  My friends and family know this about me and will help me.  I just have to remember that I was blessed with lots of love and support in my life.  It is OK to admit I have anxiety.  The world won't end!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to take a big step and have my friend drive me to class.  This is my major source of anxiety (long story, but if you want the background just ask!) and the drive will be short.  Wish me luck, bishes!



Feeling MUCH better....Rested over the weekend.



chowlover2 said:


> No goals here! What's up with the TPF app? I can't get access.



Mine is down too. I thought maybe the website was down for updates. I even tried to do an update to the app, but that's that the problem.


----------



## tweegy

**regains consciousness from passing out from uncontrollable laughter**

First thing I read this morning!! 

http ://  www .dlisted .com/2013/03/04/hot-sl ut-day



Hi dolls, the app isnt working for me either at the moment..

Reading this thread,... seeing all these goals and accomplishments!







**Divorce stare to all of you** 


[del]Congrats chantal!! Thats amaze doll!!! Keep it up!! 
Summer I'm sure you'll do great doll! Just take it one step at a time. And you know you have your friends and fam with you, and us here! [/del]

Hope you feel better Ladybug! 

Enjoy your book Kenzi, I like the avi of the bish-dog you're rocking. She is totally givin the disreputable side eye in that pic! 

I suspect the missing bishes are doing heinous activities like full filling goals...smh... The bish tribunal will have a field day!


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> Oh no, Ladybug.  You feeling better now?
> 
> I am starting my photography class after work today.  Very excited!  Trying to do something different.  Also, I volunteered to help my friend paint a set for a play.  We shall see if she still needs the help tomorrow.  Just trying to get out of the house and meet new people.
> 
> A lot of the times, due to my anxiety, I said no to things.  Even if I want to do them, I say no because I am too afraid of a panic attack.  My goal is to start saying yes.  I can't live my life in constant fear.  If I have a panic attack, I can work my way out of it.  My friends and family know this about me and will help me.  I just have to remember that I was blessed with lots of love and support in my life.  It is OK to admit I have anxiety.  The world won't end!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to take a big step and have my friend drive me to class.  This is my major source of anxiety (long story, but if you want the background just ask!) and the drive will be short.  Wish me luck, bishes!



YAY!!!!! All it takes is that first step.  Once you get there and get comfortable, you will be fine and hopefully learn a thing or two about photography.

And it is ok to admit that you have it.   I have it too although I will say it is A LOT more manageable now, especially once I stopped take Depo for birth control (but that's a whole 'nother story).

Have fun tonight!


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> **regains consciousness from passing out from uncontrollable laughter**
> 
> First thing I read this morning!!
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2013/03/04/hot-****-day
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dolls, the app isnt working for me either at the moment..
> 
> Reading this thread,... seeing all these goals and accomplishments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Divorce stare to all of you**
> 
> 
> [del]Congrats chantal!! Thats amaze doll!!! Keep it up!!
> Summer I'm sure you'll do great doll! Just take it one step at a time. And you know you have your friends and fam with you, and us here! [/del]
> 
> Hope you feel better Ladybug!
> 
> Enjoy your book Kenzi, I like the avi of the bish-dog you're rocking. She is totally givin the disreputable side eye in that pic!
> 
> I suspect the missing bishes are doing heinous activities like full filling goals...smh... The bish tribunal will have a field day!



It says 'Page Not Found' doll - I want to laugh too.


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> It says 'Page Not Found' doll - I want to laugh too.



Bloody :censor: edited my post doll. Just join the spaces...


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> great manicure.



Those aren't my nails, Doll. I just wanted to show you Bishes what the color looked like.


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> Bloody :censor: edited my post doll. Just join the spaces...



If this is the same one we're talking about, Doll, I think I figured out a way to find it: 

http://www.dlisted.com/node?page=1



(Scroll down until you get to the one marked Hot S-L-*-T of the Day.)


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> Oh no, Ladybug.  You feeling better now?
> 
> I am starting my photography class after work today.  Very excited!  Trying to do something different.  Also, I volunteered to help my friend paint a set for a play.  We shall see if she still needs the help tomorrow.  Just trying to get out of the house and meet new people.
> 
> A lot of the times, due to my anxiety, I said no to things.  Even if I want to do them, I say no because I am too afraid of a panic attack.  My goal is to start saying yes.  I can't live my life in constant fear.  If I have a panic attack, I can work my way out of it.  My friends and family know this about me and will help me.  I just have to remember that I was blessed with lots of love and support in my life.  It is OK to admit I have anxiety.  The world won't end!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to take a big step and have my friend drive me to class.  This is my major source of anxiety (long story, but if you want the background just ask!) and the drive will be short.  Wish me luck, bishes!



That's wonderful about the photography class, Doll! And it is okay to admit you have anxiety. 

I used to be afraid of talking to people or trying new things. 

Whenever I was worried about something like that, my dad would play the "What's the worst that could happen?" game. 

He took something that sounded do huge and made into a baby step.


----------



## kenzibray

App is still down for me. I had nothing to keep me preoccupied during class last night!!
WTH is going on?! 

My weird little flu is officially gone. It really only lasted over the weekend. (gone, just in time for work.. how convenient.)

I'm thinking since I had the flu shot I just didn't get it for as long or as bad as most.


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> **regains consciousness from passing out from uncontrollable laughter**
> 
> First thing I read this morning!!
> 
> http ://  www .dlisted .com/2013/03/04/hot-sl ut-day
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dolls, the app isnt working for me either at the moment..
> 
> Reading this thread,... seeing all these goals and accomplishments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Divorce stare to all of you**
> 
> 
> [del]Congrats chantal!! Thats amaze doll!!! Keep it up!!
> Summer I'm sure you'll do great doll! Just take it one step at a time. And you know you have your friends and fam with you, and us here! [/del]
> 
> Hope you feel better Ladybug!
> 
> Enjoy your book Kenzi, I like the avi of the bish-dog you're rocking. She is totally givin the disreputable side eye in that pic!
> 
> I suspect the missing bishes are doing heinous activities like full filling goals...smh... The bish tribunal will have a field day!





kenzibray said:


> App is still down for me. I had nothing to keep me preoccupied during class last night!!
> WTH is going on?!
> 
> My weird little flu is officially gone. It really only lasted over the weekend. (gone, just in time for work.. how convenient.)
> 
> I'm thinking since I had the flu shot I just didn't get it for as long or as bad as most.



OMG, when I went to that page, I didn't think it would be Batman, so I scrolled down, and 2 days earlier (I think) was the story of the Rubber Girlfriend, and my mouth dropped, to me it looked like our Kimmie.  And from what I've heard (Kansas?) that is about as animated as Kim is on The Tape.  


And, no goals here, sneezing my damn head off, must be coming down with something - but I've been off in the RM thread.  Our Special Order Kerry Pouch is finally good to go on RM's part, and the long wait has made us lose a couple of participants.  

So, now we just need 2 more.  Puhlease, it's going to be a gorgy pouch, I just got a Kerry in Grape from Saks, and I love it.  I thought after my Saks pouch I wouldn't need another Kerry, but oh no.  Got it and I'm staying in for the Pouch that has a vibrant purple zipper track, comes in pebbled pink, and says Minkettes  tPF  .  So please bishes, think about it.  I'll go look for the mockups we made.  It's going to Rock.   About a 30$ deposit, with the balance 45 upon completion Now, being a NYer I get the priviledge of paying tax, but everyone else is tax free I believe.  

So, if you're interested please follow the link in my sig and take a look.


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> That's wonderful about the photography class, Doll! And it is okay to admit you have anxiety.
> 
> I used to be afraid of talking to people or trying new things.
> 
> Whenever I was worried about something like that, my dad would play the "What's the worst that could happen?" game.
> 
> He took something that sounded do huge and made into a baby step.





Kansashalo said:


> YAY!!!!! All it takes is that first step.  Once you get there and get comfortable, you will be fine and hopefully learn a thing or two about photography.
> 
> And it is ok to admit that you have it.   I have it too although I will say it is A LOT more manageable now, especially once I stopped take Depo for birth control (but that's a whole 'nother story).
> 
> Have fun tonight!



Thanks for the support, ladies.  I find when I talk about it more (vs keeping it hidden/a secret), I actually feel better.  My goal is to keep saying "yes" and to be more open when I am feeling anxious.

I am determined to have 2013 be my year and break this anxiety!

ETA:  The photography instructor is a bit...how shall I say this?  CRAY CRAY!  He was getting frustrated with some of the "students" and was raising his voice.  My friend and I had a very hearty laugh after class thinking about the stuff he said.  It is going to be an interesting 9 weeks with this guy!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> YAY!!!!! All it takes is that first step.  Once you get there and get comfortable, you will be fine and hopefully learn a thing or two about photography.
> 
> And it is ok to admit that you have it.   I have it too although I will say it is A LOT more manageable now, especially once I stopped take Depo for birth control (but that's a whole 'nother story).
> 
> Have fun tonight!



Yep, Depo will make you Gain!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, Depo will make you Gain!



Girl, weight gain was the easy part because once I stopped taking it, the 20 lbs left with it. For me, it was the emotional instability/anxiety that I couldn't handle.  Everything was just so extreme - I'm surprised I didn't end up in jail or worse.  That stuff is NO JOKE!


----------



## Cocolo

Hi dolls.  Do you believe this? We're getting ready for another snow freakin storm.

I am shaking my head, in disbelief.  Really? 30 inches wasn't enough?  Today for the first day all winter, there were blue skies and the sun was beating down without a cloud in the sky.  Max just wanted to lay out in the sun in the yard all day.  Didn't want to come in, not for a piece of banana (dont' ask) not for a dog biscuit, just picked his head up, wagged his tail for a second, then put his head down, and shifted a little under the sunshine.

He's not going to understand the white stuff coming back.  Hell, I don't understand it.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi dolls.  Do you believe this? We're getting ready for another snow freakin storm.
> 
> I am shaking my head, in disbelief.  Really? 30 inches wasn't enough?  Today for the first day all winter, there were blue skies and the sun was beating down without a cloud in the sky.  Max just wanted to lay out in the sun in the yard all day.  Didn't want to come in, not for a piece of banana (dont' ask) not for a dog biscuit, just picked his head up, wagged his tail for a second, then put his head down, and shifted a little under the sunshine.
> 
> He's not going to understand the white stuff coming back.  Hell, I don't understand it.



I thought we were going to get away without a measurable snow this winter! Last week they said we were going to miss it, now I'm on the 6-8 in edge. And it was so beautiful the last 2 days. Coco. my BFF had a dog who loved bananas, my last female Chow liked coleslaw, and also liked to drink beer. These 2 only want to eat chicken jerky...


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> I thought we were going to get away without a measurable snow this winter! Last week they said we were going to miss it, now I'm on the 6-8 in edge. And it was so beautiful the last 2 days. Coco. my BFF had a dog who loved bananas, my last female Chow liked coleslaw, and also liked to drink beer. These 2 only want to eat chicken jerky...



We feed ours green beans as treats. She loves em! Dalmatians have to be on a special diet and can't have anything high in purines. So we avoid store bought treats altogether.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

To the "soon to be "snowed in bishes - Stay warm and safe!  I hope everyone has their alcohol of choice and snacks ready!


----------



## Jeneen

what?! new thread? I have been busy this week!

what's new with everyone. Is it Wednesday? I'm all confused. 

Anyone want to see what goals I've been working on since I career changed? And this week was a big week for me. Had my first big step towards advertising and featuring my company. If you're interested, let me know and I'll PM you the link.


----------



## summer2815

Not more snow!  I am not sure if my area will just be getting rain, a mix or snow.  I keep hearing conflicting reports.  Wouldn't mind a snow day tomorrow though!


----------



## Ladybug09

It wasn't as bad as they said it would be.


----------



## tweegy

Damn snow dolls, stay safe.... 

We're apparently getting some waves this weekend..


----------



## tweegy

Jeneen said:


> what?! new thread? I have been busy this week!
> 
> what's new with everyone. Is it Wednesday? I'm all confused.
> 
> Anyone want to see what goals I've been working on since I career changed? And this week was a big week for me. Had my first big step towards advertising and featuring my company. If you're interested, let me know and I'll PM you the link.



Doll, you've been flagged to the bish tribunal for enabling others to partake and observe restrictions such as G*als and W*rk. 

You will receive a letter in the mail regarding the details of your hearing... Please check in with your Bish Parole officer...*_shown below_*


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Doll, you've been flagged to the bish tribunal for enabling other to partake and observe restrictions such as G*als and W*rk.
> 
> You will receive a letter in the mail regarding the details of your hearing... Please check in with your Bish Parole officer...*_shown below_*


I die! I hope I am on the tribunal as I I'd absolutely nothing the last 2days! One of my ogives pulled something in my hip and I am taking it easy! Thank goodness the snow was a bust, I was not in the mood for it, come on spring!


----------



## tweegy

Doll, _you_ know very well the Bish Tribunal members are not announced.. We're like a form of 'Fight Club'

1st rule of the Bish Tribunal....We do not talk about members...-or something to that effect


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Coco? I hope the storm is missing her!


----------



## tweegy

:ninja: I smell cavit- erm I mean g*als!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

So far so good in mid-eastern PA. No snow!!! (Close to Easton, PA) Yay!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I live in the Lehigh Valley and it really is a hit or miss here.

With that said, I hate hate hate cold weather and can't wait to move but hubby loves it - boooooooo.

Someday.... someday!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Is Sassys gone? Did she get tired?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Coco? I hope the storm is missing her!



No snow for you and the Chows' I hope!


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> OMG, when I went to that page, I didn't think it would be Batman, so I scrolled down, and 2 days earlier (I think) was the story of the Rubber Girlfriend, and my mouth dropped, to me it looked like our Kimmie.  And from what I've heard (Kansas?) that is about as animated as Kim is on The Tape.
> 
> 
> And, no goals here, sneezing my damn head off, must be coming down with something - but I've been off in the RM thread.  Our Special Order Kerry Pouch is finally good to go on RM's part, and the long wait has made us lose a couple of participants.
> 
> So, now we just need 2 more.  Puhlease, it's going to be a gorgy pouch, I just got a Kerry in Grape from Saks, and I love it.  I thought after my Saks pouch I wouldn't need another Kerry, but oh no.  Got it and I'm staying in for the Pouch that has a vibrant purple zipper track, comes in pebbled pink, and says Minkettes  tPF  .  So please bishes, think about it.  I'll go look for the mockups we made.  It's going to Rock.   About a 30$ deposit, with the balance 45 upon completion Now, being a NYer I get the priviledge of paying tax, but everyone else is tax free I believe.
> 
> So, if you're interested please follow the link in my sig and take a look.



Oh my God, I want one, Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> OMG, when I went to that page, I didn't think it would be Batman, so I scrolled down, and 2 days earlier (I think) was the story of the Rubber Girlfriend, and my mouth dropped, to me it looked like our Kimmie.  And from what I've heard (Kansas?) that is about as animated as Kim is on The Tape.
> 
> 
> And, no goals here, sneezing my damn head off, must be coming down with something - but I've been off in the RM thread.  Our Special Order Kerry Pouch is finally good to go on RM's part, and the long wait has made us lose a couple of participants.
> 
> So, now we just need 2 more.  Puhlease, it's going to be a gorgy pouch, I just got a Kerry in Grape from Saks, and I love it.  I thought after my Saks pouch I wouldn't need another Kerry, but oh no.  Got it and I'm staying in for the Pouch that has a vibrant purple zipper track, comes in pebbled pink, and says Minkettes  tPF  .  So please bishes, think about it.  I'll go look for the mockups we made.  It's going to Rock.   About a 30$ deposit, with the balance 45 upon completion Now, being a NYer I get the priviledge of paying tax, but everyone else is tax free I believe.
> 
> So, if you're interested please follow the link in my sig and take a look.



Doll, I PMed you the same question, but would it be possible to get our BISH letters on it?


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:


> No snow for you and the Chows' I hope!



Thank God, no! The Chows would have loved it, but they are both over the high winds.


----------



## Bzemom

Hi! Hope you ladies are okay with all the cold.
We are just windy

Lapis, take care!  

Chantal, congrats on the weight loss. I need your discipline.


Caitlin, please do a little shopping for me!  All my cash flow goes to day care right now.


Sassy hope to see you soon.


----------



## Jeneen

tweegy said:


> Doll, you've been flagged to the bish tribunal for enabling others to partake and observe restrictions such as G*als and W*rk.
> 
> You will receive a letter in the mail regarding the details of your hearing... Please check in with your Bish Parole officer...*_shown below_*
> Dang doll! Now no one wants to see what I've been up to!





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Is Sassys gone? Did she get tired?



Naw doll, she's on a 30 day suspension for bullying. She can't post, but can see us.

SASSYS we miss you!!!


How did everyone do in the snow storm? I'm actually sunburned. No snow where I am!


----------



## chowlover2

Bish Bash for Sassys when she returns!


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> Bish Bash for Sassys when she returns!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


>



Shouldn't be too much longer!


----------



## tweegy

SSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Should we start a countdown for when she is able to return? 

I swear I hate this no App thing!!


----------



## summer2815

Um...did anyone see that poster who is posting random stuff on here?

I caught one of their posts in the Real Housewives of BH thread.  Why would someone waste their time "outing" people?


----------



## tweegy

I was in my safety box...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jeneen said:


> Naw doll, she's on a 30 day suspension for bullying. She can't post, but can see us.
> 
> SASSYS we miss you!!!
> 
> 
> How did everyone do in the snow storm? I'm actually sunburned. No snow where I am!



Thanks for the update. It's weird not seeing her. Hi Sassys!!!

We were supposed to get it with snow here in eastern PA but nada - thank you lawd! I can't wait for spring to get here. Enough of the cold for me.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

summer2815 said:


> Um...did anyone see that poster who is posting random stuff on here?
> 
> I caught one of their posts in the Real Housewives of BH thread.  Why would someone waste their time "outing" people?



Are you referring to me?


----------



## summer2815

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Are you referring to me?



Oh no!

This person was banned for saying cruel things.  They made a whole post that was completely off topic in the RHoBH thread.  I believe they were spamming TPF.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hilarious!!!



kenzibray said:


> Should we start a countdown for when she is able to return?
> 
> *I swear I hate this no App thing*!!



Join the freaking club!



summer2815 said:


> Um...did anyone see that poster who is posting random stuff on here?
> 
> I caught one of their posts in the Real Housewives of BH thread.  Why would someone waste their time "outing" people?





summer2815 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> This person was banned for saying cruel things.  They made a whole post that was completely off topic in the RHoBH thread.  I believe they were spamming TPF.



wow, do tell...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

summer2815 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> This person was banned for saying cruel things.  They made a whole post that was completely off topic in the RHoBH thread.  I believe they were spamming TPF.



Oh phew . I was like huh, lol. I don't post in here often but I love my bishes and hadn't seen sassys so I though maybe you thought I was outing her, lol.

Thanks so much for letting me know, doll. I really appreciate it


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And I agree with Ladybug, do tell!!


----------



## Jeneen

Thursday!!!

How's everyone doing? What's the snow situation?


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Thursday!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing? What's the snow situation?



None!Happy Thursday Dolls!


----------



## kenzibray

We got a few inches out here in the midwest yesterday. Nothing terrible. I think the northern part of the state got more. But it should be gone soon since its supposed to be 60 this weekend!


----------



## Jeneen

It's 55 degrees here - the sun is sizzling though.


----------



## chowlover2

This maintenance stuff is making me crazy!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls. I see the app is still being disreputable. We didn't get much snow here. It turned out to be a cold rainy day for us.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What was the person posting and more importantly who is bartender bish..............

Does anybody else have the autocorrect problem turning bish to bush? Which is pretty rude..........IMO.........


Miss sassys...........


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls, sick with the flu yesterday pretty much.  Went to log in earlier, but maintenance was up.  So, we gave the bartenders their own twitter account.  

Then I went to try and make Mac and Cheese from semi scratch for baba.  SugarB is taking over.  Guess I lost my cooking ability when I became a bonafide Bish.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> What was the person posting and more importantly who is bartender bish..............
> 
> Does anybody else have the autocorrect problem turning bish to bush? Which is pretty rude..........IMO.........
> 
> 
> Miss sassys...........


I think only a week after this, Sassys is in England for work. I heard from her yesterday. We will have a great Bish bash when she returns.


----------



## Cocolo

Bzemom said:


> Hi! Hope you ladies are okay with all the cold.
> We are just windy
> 
> Lapis, take care!
> 
> Chantal, congrats on the weight loss. I need your discipline.
> 
> 
> Caitlin, please do a little shopping for me!  All my cash flow goes to day care right now.
> 
> 
> Sassy hope to see you soon.



Hey BZE, were you out when I posted new tags?  hold on I'll grab yours


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Dolls, sick with the flu yesterday pretty much.  Went to log in earlier, but maintenance was up.  So, we gave the bartenders their own twitter account.
> 
> Then I went to try and make Mac and Cheese from semi scratch for baba.  SugarB is taking over.  Guess I lost my cooking ability when I became a bonafide Bish.


Hope you're feeling better Coco,I saw the bartenders on Twitter. Did you get any nasty weather today?


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> Hey BZE, were you out when I posted new tags?  hold on I'll grab yours




You are the BESTestestestestest bish!!!
I can't get in the office to change right now, but it will be on my vacation priority list!


----------



## Cocolo

Yeah, we got snow.  we got sleet, we got hail, we got rain.  Oh did i say got got got and got? Make that are getting, getting getting, and getting.  The storm is supposed to last till tomorrow sometime.  It stops and it starts.  It's like an ipod on random.  You don't know what you're going to get, but you know you're getting something.

:snowballs::snowballs::snowballs::snowballs:


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yeah, we got snow.  we got sleet, we got hail, we got rain.  Oh did i say got got got and got? Make that are getting, getting getting, and getting.  The storm is supposed to last till tomorrow sometime.  It stops and it starts.  It's like an ipod on random.  You don't know what you're going to get, but you know you're getting something.
> 
> :snowballs::snowballs::snowballs::snowballs:


We just got rain yesterday, was cloudy all day today, we are supposed to get something to night. Thank goodness, a warm weekend forecast!


----------



## Irishgal

Got a good 7 inches but no snow.
Oh oops sorry...hi bishes!


----------



## Jeneen

Irishgal said:


> Got a good 7 inches but no snow.
> Oh oops sorry...hi bishes!


 I've MISSSSSED YOU IRISH!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Encore Hermes said:


> What was the person posting and more importantly who is bartender bish..............
> 
> Does anybody else have the autocorrect problem turning bish to bush? Which is pretty rude..........IMO.........
> 
> 
> Miss sassys...........


yeah - it types 'bushes' all the time lmao!


----------



## Jeneen

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls. I see the app is still being disreputable. We didn't get much snow here. It turned out to be a cold rainy day for us.


Yesh, the app is not working, and also when I tried to log in on my laptop, it told me i was blocked for spamming the site! I freaked a little. 



Cocolo said:


> Hey BZE, were you out when I posted new tags?  hold on I'll grab yours



Hey doll - hook me up.


----------



## V0N1B2

Dolls! Smooches!  Hope everyone is fantastic.   Survived the Snowpocalypse and all that?
I've been familiarizing myself with all the bishniz and immersing myself in the sophistication and refinement of all things KimK and Courtenay Stodden.  I have even just discovered who this Coco woman was.  Haven't had time to sit down and write a proper hi y'all since I got my new "colours".   Promise to bring out the zingers this weekend.
I'm exhausted.  My glass is empty and there must be a bottle of Domaine Leroy Latricieres-Chambertin Grand Cru in here somewhere.  
Blowing glitter kisses to everyone.


----------



## caitlin1214

All right, Dolls.


Beddy-bye time.


----------



## Cocolo

V0N1B2 said:


> Dolls! Smooches!  Hope everyone is fantastic.   Survived the Snowpocalypse and all that?
> I've been familiarizing myself with all the bishniz and immersing myself in the sophistication and refinement of all things KimK and Courtenay Stodden.  I have even just discovered who this Coco woman was.  Haven't had time to sit down and write a proper hi y'all since I got my new "colours".   Promise to bring out the zingers this weekend.
> I'm exhausted.  My glass is empty and there must be a bottle of Domaine Leroy Latricieres-Chambertin Grand Cru in here somewhere.
> Blowing glitter kisses to everyone.



What Coco woman? You mean Ice T's big butted woman?  I think her's is natural not like kimmy.  But who knows.

I keep forgetting there are other Coco women in this world,  Never mind. Carry on doll.


----------



## Cocolo

Jeneen said:


> Yesh, the app is not working, and also when I tried to log in on my laptop, it told me i was blocked for spamming the site! I freaked a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doll - hook me up.



Sure will it was posted originally, but rather go back and tell you to look for it (that would be work dolll)  so here ya go.


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Bishes!  A number of Dolls from the SO are probably coming over.  One in particular, my good friend Disco Amour.  She is truly a bish, under all those goals and achievements,  and I have been telling her forever to come on over.  She just said she's been here, thinks we have a lot of Bishy fun, and just doesn't know how to jump in.  she said "Ps: been reading the latest Bish thread! Ya'll are so funny! But,  I don't know how to introduce myself to the crew. I wanna have fun, too! 

I'm opening the bar, ok, wink wink it is for Mimosas only.  (ok just for the first 5 minutes, then let's break out the hard stuff, and show this doll how we really roll.)

The bar is still decorated from their private Bling Bash after closing last night.  Naughty Bartenders.  Who wants to get behind the bar and spank them?





Remind them their not supposed to have parties in the bar without us.  Kinky lil flockers!


----------



## tweegy

Just tell her to grab a drink and join in ... Just don't stand on meh box!!


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Got a good 7 inches but no snow.
> Oh oops sorry...hi bishes!



*eye suspiciously* hey doll... Where you conducting g*als???


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> What was the person posting and more importantly who is bartender bish..............
> 
> Does anybody else have the autocorrect problem turning bish to bush? Which is pretty rude..........IMO.........
> 
> 
> Miss sassys...........



Doll or maybe auto correct is being a disreputable bish by doing that!


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> Dolls! Smooches!  Hope everyone is fantastic.   Survived the Snowpocalypse and all that?
> I've been familiarizing myself with all the bishniz and immersing myself in the sophistication and refinement of all things KimK and Courtenay Stodden.  I have even just discovered who this Coco woman was.  Haven't had time to sit down and write a proper hi y'all since I got my new "colours".   Promise to bring out the zingers this weekend.
> I'm exhausted.  My glass is empty and there must be a bottle of Domaine Leroy Latricieres-Chambertin Grand Cru in here somewhere.
> Blowing glitter kisses to everyone.



Doll all you need to take away from Mrz stodden is your red bell pepper must always be FRESH


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Hey Bishes!  A number of Dolls from the SO are probably coming over.  One in particular, my good friend Disco Amour.  She is truly a bish, under all those goals and achievements,  and I have been telling her forever to come on over.  She just said she's been here, thinks we have a lot of Bishy fun, and just doesn't know how to jump in.  she said "Ps: been reading the latest Bish thread! Ya'll are so funny! But,  I don't know how to introduce myself to the crew. I wanna have fun, too!
> 
> I'm opening the bar, ok, wink wink it is for Mimosas only.  (ok just for the first 5 minutes, then let's break out the hard stuff, and show this doll how we really roll.)
> 
> The bar is still decorated from their private Bling Bash after closing last night.  Naughty Bartenders.  Who wants to get behind the bar and spank them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind them their not supposed to have parties in the bar without us.  Kinky lil flockers!




Yay! I hope Disco pops over!


----------



## Cocolo

Wow, everyone up early.  I helped the Bartenders get cleaned up,  but who (suspiciously eyes the train of dropped bling leading to Tweegy's box) grabbed the Diamonds and stuff?  They were right here a minute ago!







Anyway, glad Disco and hopefully others are coming over.  I'm glad we're all here after the board shut down for maintenance.  And Joe was a little hurt.

He heard dolls were returning video tapes and said he hopes none of us have been RENTING Magic Mike.  We should be BUYING that blockbuster, and hopes we all have big screens, so we don't miss any of his act, if you know what I mean.


----------



## kenzibray

Maybe I need to start jumping on the Twitter machine in the evenings. I never am around my computer at night so the app being down is really putting a hindrance on my bish time. So now I just have to sit here and be unproductive all day at work to make up for it. 

Another 1/2 day today So i'll be off at noon


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Maybe I need to start jumping on the Twitter machine in the evenings. I never am around my computer at night so the app being down is really putting a hindrance on my bish time. So now I just have to sit here and be unproductive all day at work to make up for it.
> 
> Another 1/2 day today So i'll be off at noon



Kenzi - add Bish Bartenders and everyone he follows is either Yoko, or a Bish or Bish interest, like Courtney Stodden's dog, Lord Disick's Cane, Henry the Giraffe.  From those accounts, you can pretty much add all the bishes.  If you're not sure who one is, just ask a bish!  

Too much snow, Baba has one class, and he's sick, I'm sick so we're taking a sick day.

Joe asked if he could put up his movie poster, so I didn't think there would be any objections. 







Let's get some food and entertainment ready for the Open Bish Bash today.  Think of it like a sorority rush.  If we get more bishes, they'll be more posting and we'll keep the thread up by the top, easier to find.  You know a Bish hates lookiing for things.  Unless it a new purse or sumpthin.

Hey Disco, and other visitors, you're home now, just grab a drink off the bar and say hi.


----------



## summer2815

Hey Dolls!  Happy Friday!

I am snowed in at home.  Thank goodness too as I have had a w*rk week from hell!  I was about ready to start crying my eyes out.

Alex, I am so sorry you thought I meant you!

To the other bishes who want to know what happened.  I am not sure I can post about it.  I dont want to cause any trouble.  Looks like someone from another forum popped on here to say nasty things.  I only noticed the one post and it was taken down very soon after I saw it.


----------



## Kansashalo

*Happy Friday BISHES! * To all the lurking dolls, come out and play - we don't bite .  We drink and lay around doing nothing but keeping our red bell peppers FRESH!

It is payday and a bish has been eyeing a speedy 30 for the LONGEST. 

On another note, OMG I have to tell yall about a co-worker.  So she is having issues with a peer and instead of pulling that person aside and talking to him, she has badmouthed and griped about this guy to everyone else on the team - except him!  I just want to tell her to go handle her business with the person speciically and not complain about it to people who can't do anything about it.


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> *Happy Friday BISHES! * To all the lurking dolls, come out and play - we don't bite .  We drink and lay around doing nothing but keeping our red bell peppers FRESH!
> 
> It is payday and a bish has been eyeing a speedy 30 for the LONGEST.
> 
> On another note, OMG I have to tell yall about a co-worker.  So she is having issues with a peer and instead of pulling that person aside and talking to him, she has badmouthed and griped about this guy to everyone else on the team - except him!  I just want to tell her to go handle her business with the person speciically and now complain about it to people who can't do anything about it.



Doll if she keeps up like this Bishslap her!  And if you do end up telling her to handle it or shut up about him, make sure you do it in front of HIM.  And give him a knowing nod.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok dolls, Devin was a little upset at Joe hogging all the glory, so he wanted to show off his fame as well.  Anyone want to play ball with him?  I wouldn't mind being on the bottom of a tackle with him!


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> *Happy Friday BISHES! * To all the lurking dolls, come out and play - we don't bite .  We drink and lay around doing nothing but keeping our red bell peppers FRESH!
> 
> It is payday and a bish has been eyeing a speedy 30 for the LONGEST.
> 
> On another note, OMG I have to tell yall about a co-worker.  So she is having issues with a peer and instead of pulling that person aside and talking to him, she has badmouthed and griped about this guy to everyone else on the team - except him!  I just want to tell her to go handle her business with the person speciically and now complain about it to people who can't do anything about it.



Oooh I've been wanting a 35 but I've hit my LV limit for awhile.  Finally got to carry my new Delightful now that the rain and sleet and snow has subsided. 

We've been having a bit of a workplace drama as well. Pretty much a he said/she said thing and now people aren't speaking to one another and its very childish. I'm the receptionist so I hear it all. Sometimes I feel like the bartender behind the bar because everyone comes up to tell me their problems... but without alcohol


----------



## Ladybug09

so my puppy dog obviously has an upset stomach....I woke up to 2 puddles of poo and pee on the floor, take him outside immediately...come back in clean up....no sooner than I clean up the mess, I hear him retching, he is PUKING under my bed!!!!!so he upchucks, I clean it....put down some cleaning solution...finally go get dressed...once done I'm wondering, "Why am I STILL smelling SH!T!!!!" Welll, he poo'd AGAIN, all of this is RUNNY Poo on my CARPET!!! Arrrrrrrrgh...

Usually he's locked in my room, which has an en suite bathroom, but his AM, I said no way am I coming home to MORE mess...he would not come to me, so I had to use a broom to move his stubborn little a$$ from under my bed. So he's in the bathroom today...

A Mess!


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> so my puppy dog obviously has an upset stomach....I woke up to 2 puddles of poo and pee on the floor, take him outside immediately...come back in clean up....no sooner than I clean up the mess, I hear him retching, he is PUKING under my bed!!!!!so he upchucks, I clean it....put down some cleaning solution...finally go get dressed...once done I'm wondering, "Why am I STILL smelling SH!T!!!!" Welll, he poo'd AGAIN, all of this is RUNNY Poo on my CARPET!!! Arrrrrrrrgh...
> 
> Usually he's locked in my room, which has an en suite bathroom, but his AM, I said no way am I coming home to MORE mess...he would not come to me, so I had to use a broom to move his stubborn little a$$ from under my bed. So he's in the bathroom today...
> 
> A Mess!



Ohh no! When our puppy had some problems when we were switching foods we mixed a bit of plain yogurt in her food. It helped a ton! 

Hopefully its nothing serious.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> so my puppy dog obviously has an upset stomach....I woke up to 2 puddles of poo and pee on the floor, take him outside immediately...come back in clean up....no sooner than I clean up the mess, I hear him retching, he is PUKING under my bed!!!!!so he upchucks, I clean it....put down some cleaning solution...finally go get dressed...once done I'm wondering, "Why am I STILL smelling SH!T!!!!" Welll, he poo'd AGAIN, all of this is RUNNY Poo on my CARPET!!! Arrrrrrrrgh...
> 
> Usually he's locked in my room, which has an en suite bathroom, but his AM, I said no way am I coming home to MORE mess...he would not come to me, so I had to use a broom to move his stubborn little a$$ from under my bed. So he's in the bathroom today...
> 
> A Mess!



Poor baby! I think my girl had a bug a few weeks ago. She didn't eat for a day and some runny stool. Next day she was fine. I hope your baby is feeling better by tonight!


----------



## Cocolo

chicken and white rice.  It's fixes them up really good.  Sounds to me, like he may have had a poo in the house, and tried to clean it up himself.  Then with the poo added to an already irritated system, they get sicker and do the throw up as his tummy tries to expel the recycled dog food if you get my drift.

At this point, both ends are going.  My dog still hasn't learned not to eat his mess.  and we have woken up to a den full of both problems at once.  and there is always a half eaten little pile of original poo which has led us to believe this is what happens.  So....after the chicken and rice for a day, invest in a Bissel Spot Bot.  It is a life saver..  Oh get the Pet Spot Bot.  And true to Murphy's law, once you get it, you won't even need it as much.  So it pays in 2 ways, it cleans up what does happen without a trace, and just having it in the closet somehow renders it pretty unnecessary.  I have had maybe 2 messes in the 2 years we've had it, as opposed to a mess every month or so.

Bishel Spot Bot Pet.  See, it's even named for us. (sort of)


----------



## discoAMOUR

^hi boo! 
Hey lovies!!! Soooo..this is where all the sexy bishes are?!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> chicken and white rice.  It's fixes them up really good.  Sounds to me, like he may have had a poo in the house, and tried to clean it up himself.  Then with the poo added to an already irritated system, they get sicker and do the throw up as his tummy tries to expel the recycled dog food if you get my drift.
> 
> At this point, both ends are going.  My dog still hasn't learned not to eat his mess.  and we have woken up to a den full of both problems at once.  and there is always a half eaten little pile of original poo which has led us to believe this is what happens.  So....after the chicken and rice for a day, invest in a Bissel Spot Bot.  It is a life saver..  Oh get the Pet Spot Bot.  And true to Murphy's law, once you get it, you won't even need it as much.  So it pays in 2 ways, it cleans up what does happen without a trace, and just having it in the closet somehow renders it pretty unnecessary.  I have had maybe 2 messes in the 2 years we've had it, as opposed to a mess every month or so.
> 
> Bishel Spot Bot Pet.  See, it's even named for us. (sort of)



He doesn't eat his poo, I think it's something I gave him and it's my fault, he wanted to go out late last night, but I felt it was tooo late (I live in a condo)..so I didn't take him out.

I will make him some rice and bland meat for his tummy.

I have a carpet cleaner, but since it was early this AM I didn't want to run the cleaner and make a bunch of noise. As soon as I get home I'm going to run it though. I have an upright cleaner and a smaller spot cleaner.



discoAMOUR said:


> ^hi boo!
> Hey lovies!!! Soooo..this is where all the sexy bishes are?!!!



Welcome!


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> ^hi boo!
> Hey lovies!!! Soooo..this is where all the sexy bishes are?!!!



Disco!!!!!  I'm so sorry I wasn't here to greet you.  Welcome Doll, you are now a Bish.

Have a Drink, if you check the bar, you'll see we have Kardashian Martinis and then there's Khloe, the hairdresser's kid, who is stuck on a sprig of green in the Midori cocktails.

Meet our Bartenders, they've been fussy all morning.  If they invite you to step behind the bar and play "Guess what this is" with them, watch out they're nekkid behind the bar.  They're football star Devin Thomas, and actor and new movie star - Joe Mangiello (if I spelled his name wrong oopsie).  If they get frisky put a rubber glove on a spank them.  hmmm, they might like that.  You'll be fine.

I'm on SugarBalls' puter, mine is upstairs, otherwise I would bring out some Bish stuff for you.  But I will when I am back on mine.

So doll, do you know everyone here?  Oh, and no chance of wandering off topic - the topic is ....There IS no topic.  Or, if you are a more positive kind of a Bish ....EVERYTHING is the topic.  I know you just graduated last year, from....um Columbia?  You worked in the school library?  Oh, and you have the most fantastic collection of purses...your lovelies.  Anything else you want to share?

In case you didn't know, I am a frustrated unemployed radio talk show host.  Got canned for saying something 'political' when in truth, he got tired of me putting my personal ...um massager on the air with other appliances, and playing Quess that  noise.  Oh, and one night he had a political pal of his in the car, and called up and asked if we were playing Spit or Swallow again this week, and I replied "Sir, I have no idea what you're talking about, but perhaps you should put the bottle down and go to bed."  Personally I thought it was cute.  He on the other hand never came on the air with me again.  So, that's my story.  I know sit here surfing for purses, making graphics, and being pampered. 

Meet Chow - she's a sweet Bish with 2 lovely chows, retired from FedEx and has a great spread in PA.  She has Bals - so I'd like to retire there with her and share bags.

You know Tweegy right?  

ok, I'm tired of typing - this feels like work, so everybody jump in and let's start the party.

Oooh I know what to do for entertainment.  heh hehheh.  Be right back.


----------



## Cocolo




----------



## chowlover2

Hi Disco, I know you from the Minkoff SO last year! What's happening? I see you girls have another SO going, I am on a ban and trying to be good...


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, had a hard time starting the music.  Hey guys, why don't you two step out from behind the bar, and show us what Joe learned for his movie?  Devin you just follow his lead, but be careful not to cross swords IYKWIM


----------



## chowlover2

I forgot how much Kakes looks like a plastic blow up doll in that Jam video! Let's get this party started!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ummm...Haven't time to respond as thoroughly as I'd like to by wonderful welcoming committee...I have my boy-toy in town! EEEKKKKK!!!

But let's just say...I LOVE to spank frisky boys! So bring on the hot bartenders and the drinks...:tispy: Let's hope I don't approach black-out, because the boys won't be the only ones exposed!

UGH! I wish I got to hear your show when you were On-Air. And with regards to Spit or Swallow...I would definitely spit out Mr. Fist-Up-His-A$$ Politician because he's a loser! You were SO being cute--there was nothing wrong with that answer. Anyone could see that!....He should've laughed and then got down to the dirty talk---He's SO WACK!

I LOVE You, KOKO!!!

HEY Ladies...I already love ya'll too!!! 

I'm going to go get drunk now and eat a juicy burger! Gotta love tasty sausage meat! My boo will drag my drunk-@$$ home on the train...See ya'll later tonight or mañana, if the night goes how I plan! 

KISS KISS, Bishes!!!



Cocolo said:


> Disco!!!!!  I'm so sorry I wasn't here to greet you.  Welcome Doll, you are now a Bish.
> 
> Have a Drink, if you check the bar, you'll see we have Kardashian Martinis and then there's Khloe, the hairdresser's kid, who is stuck on a sprig of green in the Midori cocktails.
> 
> Meet our Bartenders, they've been fussy all morning.  If they invite you to step behind the bar and play "Guess what this is" with them, watch out they're nekkid behind the bar.  They're football star Devin Thomas, and actor and new movie star - Joe Mangiello (if I spelled his name wrong oopsie).  If they get frisky put a rubber glove on a spank them.  hmmm, they might like that.  You'll be fine.
> 
> I'm on SugarBalls' puter, mine is upstairs, otherwise I would bring out some Bish stuff for you.  But I will when I am back on mine.
> 
> So doll, do you know everyone here?  Oh, and no chance of wandering off topic - the topic is ....There IS no topic.  Or, if you are a more positive kind of a Bish ....EVERYTHING is the topic.  I know you just graduated last year, from....um Columbia?  You worked in the school library?  Oh, and you have the most fantastic collection of purses...your lovelies.  Anything else you want to share?
> 
> In case you didn't know, I am a frustrated unemployed radio talk show host.  Got canned for saying something 'political' when in truth, he got tired of me putting my personal ...um massager on the air with other appliances, and playing Quess that  noise.  Oh, and one night he had a political pal of his in the car, and called up and asked if we were playing Spit or Swallow again this week, and I replied "Sir, I have no idea what you're talking about, but perhaps you should put the bottle down and go to bed."  Personally I thought it was cute.  He on the other hand never came on the air with me again.  So, that's my story.  I know sit here surfing for purses, making graphics, and being pampered.
> 
> Meet Chow - she's a sweet Bish with 2 lovely chows, retired from FedEx and has a great spread in PA.  She has Bals - so I'd like to retire there with her and share bags.
> 
> You know Tweegy right?
> 
> ok, I'm tired of typing - this feels like work, so everybody jump in and let's start the party.
> 
> Oooh I know what to do for entertainment.  heh hehheh.  Be right back.


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> Hi Disco, I know you from the Minkoff SO last year! What's happening? I see you girls have another SO going, I am on a ban and trying to be good...



YESSSSS.. JOIN US! JOIN USSS!!!!!

*JOIN US**RM Special Order Black 5-Zip Clutch w/Blue ZT & Silver HW*

*  JOIN US  RM Special Order* *BQP MAM or MAB w/Pink ZT & Light Gold Siggy HW *

*[URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/special-order-minkettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976-23.html"]http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/special-order-minkettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976-23.html**JOIN US[/URL] RM Special Order TPF  TPF Kerry Pouch--Bright Pink w/Purple ZT & Gold HW *


----------



## Cocolo

Hey doll what happened with the boytoy?  Oh wow, is he fanning you with one of those huge slave fans and peeling grapes for you?

That must be so nice.  I think I'll get grapes next time I go food shopping and see if SugarB will peel them for me.


----------



## Jeneen

Cocolo said:


> Sure will it was posted originally, but rather go back and tell you to look for it (that would be work dolll)  so here ya go.


thanks lovey!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> Hey doll what happened with the boytoy?  Oh wow, is he fanning you with one of those huge slave fans and peeling grapes for you?
> 
> That must be so nice.  I think I'll get grapes next time I go food shopping and see if SugarB will peel them for me.



Hey...dinner was delicious! I'm such a light weight...one stout and I was tripping out of the door. Literally missed steps. WTF!  And now he's helping me swatch polishes before we do midnight-glow-in-the-dark bowling...I'm goona get shwasted! And I will lose all the games, but I will still be a winner cuz my boy is coming home with me! Lol YUMmmm lolol

Sooo happy my BF is visiting for an entire week! Wooot!

What are you gals doing tonight?! The night is young...who's having cocktails?


----------



## Cocolo

Hiya Dolls.  Just rounded up another Bishie Doll.  Her name is TravelersCloset, and she has a gorgeous collection too, and SHE LOVES PURPLE.  She is awesome and she'll be popping in.  Seems we're a little hard to find without a direct url.  

My laptop is being awful,  back on SugarB's.  Seems I need Shockwave for stuff, but when shockwave is activated the puter crashes.  ANd I started having problems today when I went to see what was at the local supermarket this week.  Damn, trying to be productive and gather a shopping list, which I would then go to the supermarket and buy those groceries, effs up my laptop.  That's it.  No more housework.  Just Bishy lolling around contemplating my toes and the meaning of the life.

DAMN!  We better check on the bartenders.
KRAP
And HIS computer can't access and use photobucket. Dayum, can't even get some bubbly around this place tonight.,

Hey, I know what I CAN do.  his puter does youtube.  Everybody dance now!



I still say this should be our themesong.

Hey, dolls, how about a gif danceparty tonight?

If I get my laptop back I can play too.  Otherwise I will just watch.  and go back a couple of pages and grab one of those Kardashian Martinis.  Poor Khloe,   she's just a Roldan Midori.


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey...dinner was delicious! I'm such a light weight...one stout and I was tripping out of the door. Literally missed steps. WTF!  And now he's helping me swatch polishes before we do midnight-glow-in-the-dark bowling...I'm goona get shwasted! And I will lose all the games, but I will still be a winner cuz my boy is coming home with me! Lol YUMmmm lolol
> 
> Sooo happy my BF is visiting for an entire week! Wooot!
> 
> What are you gals doing tonight?! The night is young...who's having cocktails?



Helping you swatch polishes! He's a keeper!


----------



## Irishgal

Jeneen said:


> I've MISSSSSED YOU IRISH!!!



Hi Bish! 
I've been lurking a lot. I have no energy at the end of the work day to post! 
Too many goals.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've still got this in my iPod.


(What!?! It's catchy!)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cocolo

Irishgal said:


> Hi Bish!
> I've been lurking a lot. I have no energy at the end of the work day to post!
> Too many goals.



Irish!  I didn't see you sneak in  Hiding behind the bar with the boys.  Should have figured.  Hey, is Tweegy still in her box over there?

Maybe she'll bring [del]the stolen [/del] our new puppy out to play.  She's quite the Bish.

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l497/RoxCoconut/Pupinapurse_zps5d8f1d9e.jpg

How've you been Doll.  Don't you see?  You've only been lurking because that J**, the W*** is bad.  This is what happens with disreputable Bishes start doing things like that.  Hang out here with us, it will rub right off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi dolls!   Happy to be here :sunnies




Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls.  Just rounded up another Bishie Doll.  Her name is TravelersCloset, and she has a gorgeous collection too, and SHE LOVES PURPLE.  She is awesome and she'll be popping in.  Seems we're a little hard to find without a direct url.
> 
> My laptop is being awful,  back on SugarB's.  Seems I need Shockwave for stuff, but when shockwave is activated the puter crashes.  ANd I started having problems today when I went to see what was at the local supermarket this week.  Damn, trying to be productive and gather a shopping list, which I would then go to the supermarket and buy those groceries, effs up my laptop.  That's it.  No more housework.  Just Bishy lolling around contemplating my toes and the meaning of the life.
> 
> DAMN!  We better check on the bartenders.
> KRAP
> And HIS computer can't access and use photobucket. Dayum, can't even get some bubbly around this place tonight.,
> 
> Hey, I know what I CAN do.  his puter does youtube.  Everybody dance now!
> 
> 
> 
> I still say this should be our themesong.
> 
> Hey, dolls, how about a gif danceparty tonight?
> 
> If I get my laptop back I can play too.  Otherwise I will just watch.  and go back a couple of pages and grab one of those Kardashian Martinis.  Poor Khloe,   she's just a Roldan Midori.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chantal1922

Welcome new bishes! *sips mimosa* Aww Ladybug I hope your pup gets well soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## travelerscloset

chantal1922 said:


> Welcome new bishes! *sips mimosa* Aww Ladybug I hope your pup gets well soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Saturday Dolls. It's gorgeous here in PA, sunny and about 50 outside. Really unusual for March. I'm going to sit and soak up some sun today, it's been a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## summer2815

Welcome to the new bishes!


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Got a good 7 inches but no snow.
> Oh oops sorry...hi bishes!



Well Doll, I certainly was not fully awake when I read this post yesterday.. Cause this post rilly needs to be in Courtney Stodden's thread 

Welcome to all you new bishes!! Keep the FRESH Bell peppers coming!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug, I hope your puppy feels better, soon!

Happy Saturday, Dolls! In true Bish fashion, I woke up, read a book for a bit and fell asleep. Later on, I plan on going to Sugar Mountain because I really want some Jordan almonds.


Tomorrow I'm seeing Oz: The Great and Powerful with a friend of mine.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug - give your puppy a hug for me  and I hope he feels better too.



tweegy said:


> Well Doll, I certainly was not fully awake when I read this post yesterday.. Cause this post rilly needs to be in Courtney Stodden's thread
> 
> Welcome to all you new bishes!! Keep the FRESH Bell peppers coming!!!!!



Seriously, I thought the same thing at first glance. 


Happy Saturday dolls!  I had plans to actually go into the office but changed my mind.  I stayed home and have been watching The Golden Girls marathon and laying on the couch/browsing FB where I ran across this:


----------



## Kansashalo

I almost forgot...WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW BISHES!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Kansashalo said:


> Ladybug - give your puppy a hug for me  and I hope he feels better too.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I thought the same thing at first glance.
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday dolls!  I had plans to actually go into the office but changed my mind.  I stayed home and have been watching The Golden Girls marathon and laying on the couch/browsing FB where I ran across this:
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/577399_425811894180097_2063769891_n.jpg


----------



## Cocolo

I am so disreputable today.  I had to go running all over with SugarB and Baba.  But hiya Dolls.

Great to see everybody.  Since I'm on my own puter, and we're still celebrating new bishes lets do the dance party we couldn't do last night.

Let the party begin!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey new dolls!  I got your Bish Baskets out of the closet in Tweegy's box.  That's where we store everything, um, except for the cash room.  It's min my new bag under the puppy.






Here's your Bish Basket Disco.






And here's yours Travelers.


----------



## Kansashalo

Someone said dance party? I can join in during SNL commercial breaks since Justin isn't on.


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm loving the vibe here 
Thanks for the warm welcome!  I love the basket of goodies!!!

It's 9:21pm here and the weekend is almost over .... ush:  
I felt the need for some pampering awhile ago so I went to the nail salon for a mani & pedi... bliss....


----------



## Cocolo

Morning Dolls!




travelerscloset said:


> I'm loving the vibe here
> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I love the basket of goodies!!!
> 
> It's 9:21pm here and the weekend is almost over .... ush:
> I felt the need for some pampering awhile ago so I went to the nail salon for a mani & pedi... bliss....




So glad you're liking it here.  Ooooh, mani pedi.  that sounds awesome.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok.  What's going on?  That car crash is supposed to be bigger.  Make a grand entrance and it's microscopic.  Dayum


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how was everyone's weekend? Wasn't it just gorgeous? This daylight savings time is killing me though, I hate losing an hour of sleep! I am happy to see the longer days though.


----------



## kenzibray

We had some great weather out here in the midwest. It was a pretty good weekend over all. 

Friday I got off at work at noon my friend and I went to the casino. I'm not much of a gambler (every once in a blue moon) but I tagged along with her just to get out of the house. Took $60 hit the $10 blackjack tables and walked away with $110. 
Then my fiance & I went and hit up a local hole in the wall bar and met some of the fun locals. The mayor of the tiny town bought me a drink  Then we went out for dinner with one of his friends and his new lady friend he met on a dating site. 

Saturday I had my internship. It was a slow day for me in the lab. It's at an urgent care. But boy did we have some crazy injuries come in!! People were outside taking advantage of the nice weather. Then we took my fiance's mom out to dinner for her birthday. 

Today we had puppy class. Fiance isn't feeling good. We went to go see the new "Oz" movie even though I told him we could skip since he didn't feel good but he said we could go. It was pretty good. I liked it. Then we took him to urgent care. He tested negative for the flu & strep but he has a fever of 102 and is just miserable. Poor thing.

Sad thing happened to me today. My kindle kicked the bucket.  I have an iPad but I like reading on my Kindle. Its small and it fits in my purse. Plus I like the no glare thing. No where sells the basic Kindles anymore. All they have in stock are the Kindle Fires which I have no need for. So looks like I have to be patient. I ordered a new one  from Amazon, but it won't be here until Tuesday. I really wanted to try to hunt one down today.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> We had some great weather out here in the midwest. It was a pretty good weekend over all.
> 
> Friday I got off at work at noon my friend and I went to the casino. I'm not much of a gambler (every once in a blue moon) but I tagged along with her just to get out of the house. Took $60 hit the $10 blackjack tables and walked away with $110.
> Then my fiance & I went and hit up a local hole in the wall bar and met some of the fun locals. The mayor of the tiny town bought me a drink  Then we went out for dinner with one of his friends and his new lady friend he met on a dating site.
> 
> Saturday I had my internship. It was a slow day for me in the lab. It's at an urgent care. But boy did we have some crazy injuries come in!! People were outside taking advantage of the nice weather. Then we took my fiance's mom out to dinner for her birthday.
> 
> Today we had puppy class. Fiance isn't feeling good. We went to go see the new "Oz" movie even though I told him we could skip since he didn't feel good but he said we could go. It was pretty good. I liked it. Then we took him to urgent care. He tested negative for the flu & strep but he has a fever of 102 and is just miserable. Poor thing.
> 
> Sad thing happened to me today. My kindle kicked the bucket.  I have an iPad but I like reading on my Kindle. Its small and it fits in my purse. Plus I like the no glare thing. No where sells the basic Kindles anymore. All they have in stock are the Kindle Fires which I have no need for. So looks like I have to be patient. I ordered a new one  from Amazon, but it won't be here until Tuesday. I really wanted to try to hunt one down today.


He might have a virus. My BFF had the flu shot, and still got a nasty virus. She was out of work 4 days. I've known her 40 yrs and it was the first time I knew her to throw up! She had the fever too. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## chowlover2

YSoLovely was asking about Sassys in the KK thread. I told her the saga and asked her to join us here. If she pops in, please make her feel welcome. I see we have lost CB again, toes goals are a killer!


----------



## caitlin1214

Should we ready a Bish Basket for YSoLovely?


----------



## caitlin1214

Kenzi! Your poor Kindle! 



Oz was good. I'm not going to give too much away because I don't want to ruin it for those who haven't seen it yet, but it was good.


Since Friday I've been Facebook chatting with someone I used to work with. He's in Japan teaching English and we've just been catching up.

(I remember trying so hard not to blatantly check him out when he and I were working together.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Kenzi! Your poor Kindle!
> 
> 
> 
> Oz was good. I'm not going to give too much away because I don't want to ruin it for those who haven't seen it yet, but it was good.
> 
> 
> Since Friday I've been Facebook chatting with someone I used to work with. He's in Japan teaching English and we've just been catching up.
> 
> (I remember trying so hard not to blatantly check him out when he and I were working together.)


Does he speak Japanese?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Should we ready a Bish Basket for YSoLovely?


I told her I would send a link when we had her party, but to feel free to check in any time . I know this thread is kind of hidden since we changed formats.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Does he speak Japanese?



He's Chinese and speaks a little Japanese.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> YSoLovely was asking about Sassys in the KK thread. I told her the saga and asked her to join us here. If she pops in, please make her feel welcome. I see we have lost CB again, toes goals are a killer!



You are so right. My goals are slamming me into the pavement. I signed up for a Thing, and didnt realize not everybody Got In, and I did, so now I have all this pressure to Do A Good Job and Not Flunk Out. But it is hard work and I have to study and FFS, memorize some stuff for a .... TEST????  WTF???


Actually there are several tests and personally I am too old for that ish.

Also, I have been verrreh busy in the garden due so the weed situation, and also, the lower half of my place has some Wild Visitors that have been digging into the grass which is not ok.

I am meeting myself coming and going. And neither self is holding a tasty beverage, which is NOT OK.

sorry for all the yelling but I miss mah peeps and am stressed due to lack of cute bartender action (which I have brought on myself)


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, how was everyone's weekend? Wasn't it just gorgeous? This daylight savings time is killing me though, I hate losing an hour of sleep! I am happy to see the longer days though.



Am I the only one having a hard time adjusting?  I took an almost 3 hour nap yesterday and I am still tired today.  I hope I am not coming down with something.


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> You are so right. My goals are slamming me into the pavement. I signed up for a Thing, and didnt realize not everybody Got In, and I did, so now I have all this pressure to Do A Good Job and Not Flunk Out. But it is hard work and I have to study and FFS, memorize some stuff for a .... TEST????  WTF???
> 
> 
> Actually there are several tests and personally I am too old for that ish.
> 
> Also, I have been verrreh busy in the garden due so the weed situation, and also, the lower half of my place has some Wild Visitors that have been digging into the grass which is not ok.
> 
> *I am meeting myself coming and going. And neither self is holding a tasty beverage, which is NOT OK.*
> 
> sorry for all the yelling but I miss mah peeps and am stressed due to lack of cute bartender action (which I have brought on myself)



Here ya go doll.  Now chase your tail as much as you want, you wil NEVAH be without not only a cool beverage but a pop of color.  A great fashion accessory.


----------



## kenzibray

summer2815 said:


> Am I the only one having a hard time adjusting?  I took an almost 3 hour nap yesterday and I am still tired today.  I hope I am not coming down with something.



I was okay all day yesterday. I didn't really have to get up early so I didn't notice it much. I had a hard time getting motivated today though. Since now its dark again when I wake up and get ready. I was really liking the sunshine. The rain is back too so that just adds to it. 

there are some nasty bugs going around. But I felt tired all last week and just felt like I couldn't get caught up on my sleep. I wasn't sick, just felt tired.


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> Am I the only one having a hard time adjusting?  I took an almost 3 hour nap yesterday and I am still tired today.  I hope I am not coming down with something.



That's how I felt late last week, then this weekend....BAM who's got the flu?  Koko does, that's who.

Hope you're not getting it too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Puppy dog is still sick and sh!tting all over the place!!!!!!
Argggh...

He wants to play, but his stomach is still upset....I gave him food too soon, so, I had to start over the 24 hour fast...will try to give him some bland rice today...I cleaned up poop so many times yesterday, I can't even remember how many times.

I bought him some Pedialyte to keep him hydrated, and as of yesterday started giving him Kaopectate, but I don't think I was giving him enough of it.

If it goes on much longer, I'm going to take him to the vet.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! It's only 10am and I.AM.TIRED!






...where does a bish begin?  I was up late until about 1:30am trying to dry out my cell as I dropped it in the sink.  It was only in there for about 2 second but I still took it through the drying out process anyway.  

Then I get to work and while men practically THROW themselves at a bish's feet in general,  these two guys were extra friendly on the elevator this morning.  *flips hair*  I get to my desk and look down....my shirt was wide open showing the top of my boobies and bra.  I haven't worn this shirt in a while and now that I'm a smaller size, it no long fits apparently.  And here I thought I was looking cute lol  

On top of that, I have cramps, my back hurts, I want chocolate but can't because I'm dieting and I have to finish a presentation today by 1pm! 

Give me that midori hat Coco!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls! It's only 10am and I.AM.TIRED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...where does a bish begin?  I was up late until about 1:30am trying to dry out my cell as I dropped it in the sink.  It was only in there for about 2 second but I still took it through the drying out process anyway.
> 
> Then I get to work and while men practically THROW themselves at a bish's feet in general,  these two guys were extra friendly on the elevator this morning.  *flips hair*  I get to my desk and look down*....my shirt was wide open showing the top of my boobies and bra*.  I haven't worn this shirt in a while and now that I'm a smaller size, it no long fits apparently.  And here I thought I was looking cute lol
> 
> On top of that, I have cramps, my back hurts, I want chocolate but can't because I'm dieting and I have to finish a presentation today by 1pm!
> 
> Give me that midori hat Coco!!!!!



Oh My, LOL Too funny? Are you certain that's what they were looking at?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> You are so right. My goals are slamming me into the pavement. I signed up for a Thing, and didnt realize not everybody Got In, and I did, so now I have all this pressure to Do A Good Job and Not Flunk Out. But it is hard work and I have to study and FFS, memorize some stuff for a .... TEST????  WTF???
> 
> 
> Actually there are several tests and personally I am too old for that ish.
> 
> Also, I have been verrreh busy in the garden due so the weed situation, and also, the lower half of my place has some Wild Visitors that have been digging into the grass which is not ok.
> 
> I am meeting myself coming and going. And neither self is holding a tasty beverage, which is NOT OK.
> 
> sorry for all the yelling but I miss mah peeps and am stressed due to lack of cute bartender action (which I have brought on myself)



You need a fox! Foxes really get a bad rap, but I think they are wonderful. I had a terrible problem with moles and voles a few years back. I started a compost heap and would find foxes rummaging in it. Finally, I started to put out any old food for them. No more moles. I'll walk the dogs and  could see where they dug them up .I now have 4 foxes and I wish I could teach them to weed!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh My, LOL Too funny? Are you certain that's what they were looking at?



lol oh yes.  This wasn't the normal quick glance and look away, it was the 'creepy leering eyes" look.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Here ya go doll.  Now chase your tail as much as you want, you wil NEVAH be without not only a cool beverage but a pop of color.  A great fashion accessory.


That is a great idea for when I mow the lawn on my tractor this summer, nice cool beverages, yum!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> That is a great idea for when I mow the lawn on my tractor this summer, nice cool beverages, yum!



I can customize it with your favorite beverage.  Just knew ladylike CB would want Midori.  I'd have vodka in one side, and Galliano in the other. Hmmm, how to get the oj in?  I guess another tube?

Baba's first day to school and back.  His permit finally came from the school on Saturday.  But he'd been driving there for about a week since he got the car, then I'd bring it back home.  So he got used to looking for a spot,  It's chaos over there.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I can customize it with your favorite beverage.  Just knew ladylike CB would want Midori.  I'd have vodka in one side, and Galliano in the other. Hmmm, how to get the oj in?  I guess another tube?
> 
> Baba's first day to school and back.  His permit finally came from the school on Saturday.  But he'd been driving there for about a week since he got the car, then I'd bring it back home.  So he got used to looking for a spot,  It's chaos over there.


I'M thinking vodka on one side and tonic and lime on the other, perfect for summer!


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh My, LOL Too funny? Are you certain that's what they were looking at?



Here take it doll, you need it more than CB does.






I am soooo, missing the arrow on the quotes.  I like going back and seeing where something was said.  I will go mention that in feedback about the new style.  Everybody liking it?  I do.
But 99 percent of the people leaving comments in feedback forum are beotching about it.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I'M thinking vodka on one side and tonic and lime on the other, perfect for summer!



I'll fix that up, as soon as I get back from feedback


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Here take it doll, you need it more than CB does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo, missing the arrow on the quotes.  I like going back and seeing where something was said.  I will go mention that in feedback about the new style.  Everybody liking it?  I do.
> But 99 percent of the people leaving comments in feedback forum are beotching about it.



That comment thread is starting to get GOOD. lol

But for real, somethings l do like such as the cute forum icons but the side bar ad is strange or at least for me because (1) you have to read it from right to left and not left to right and (2) I'm all for body parts but given that this is the PURSEforum and the majority of people here are female, can it at least be male body parts?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I'll fix that up, as soon as I get back from feedback


If it were winter I would want a Stinger helmet! CB brandy on one side and Creme de Menthe on the other. I'd be nice and warm! I can see me shoveling snow now-LOL!


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> That comment thread is starting to get GOOD. lol
> 
> But for real, somethings l do like such as the cute forum icons but the side bar ad is strange or at least for me because (1) you have to read it from right to left and not left to right and (2) I'm all for body parts but given that this is the PURSEforum and the majority of people here are female, can it at least be male body parts?



Yes, comment thread got shut down.  But really, do Vlad and Megs charge for membersip? No.  So basically don't b itch that you don't like what you're being handed at no cost.

They understand we need our $ for purses and stuff.  And while sure guy parts would be nice, if there were arms attached to the current bodies holding bags, no body would have minded.  BUT  I'm  thinking it's a bad idea to talk about something when the topic was closed, so Now I' shuts my mouf and sits down at the bar.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Yes, comment thread got shut down.  But really, do Vlad and Megs charge for membersip? No.  So basically don't b itch that you don't like what you're being handed at no cost.
> 
> They understand we need our $ for purses and stuff.  And while sure guy parts would be nice, if there were arms attached to the current bodies holding bags, no body would have minded.  BUT  I'm  thinking it's a bad idea to talk about something when the topic was closed, so Now I' shuts my mouf and sits down at the bar.



They should charge TBH.  I am a member of a few sites where you do pay a small fee for the ad-free version and it is nice.  I noticed there is a thread about that and hopefully it will come to pass.  Otherwise, when I'm at work doll, I really will have to.... to work  Those legs on the side will have folks all up in a bish's business wondering what I'm looking at.  

I now have goals for the week   I think PF and my boss are in cahoots now._ *gives side-eye*_


----------



## Cocolo

Aww, didn't realize it was an issue for you.  So sorry.  But 
On the bright side, he said the various skins would be back next week.
  But I can see, how if an advertiser is sponsoring for a week, they wouldn't want the option to skip it for a different skin, kwim?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Aww, didn't realize it was an issue for you.  So sorry.  But
> On the bright side, he said the various skins would be back next week.
> But I can see, how if an advertiser is sponsoring for a week, they wouldn't want the option to skip it for a different skin, kwim?


 Sassys returns this Friday night, we have to start party planning!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Aww, didn't realize it was an issue for you.  So sorry.  But
> On the bright side, he said the various skins would be back next week.
> But I can see, how if an advertiser is sponsoring for a week, they wouldn't want the option to skip it for a different skin, kwim?



Oh I totally get why do it.  And I should really be focused on doing that thing that people do between 8am and 5 pm, M-F  anyway (don't tell anyone I said that though - I will deny!)



chowlover2 said:


> Sassys returns this Friday night, we have to start party planning!



someone say party - YAY!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Oh I totally get why do it.  And I should really be focused on doing that thing that people do between 8am and 5 pm, M-F  anyway (don't tell anyone I said that though - I will deny!)
> 
> 
> 
> someone say party - YAY!!!!!


PARTY! FREE SASSYS!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm always down for a bish party!  Plus, I'm working only half a day Friday too - YAY!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> They should charge TBH. I am a member of a few sites where you do pay a small fee for the ad-free version and it is nice. I noticed there is a thread about that and hopefully it will come to pass. Otherwise, when I'm at work doll, I really will have to.... to work  Those legs on the side will have folks all up in a bish's business wondering what I'm looking at.
> 
> I now have goals for the week  I think PF and my boss are in cahoots now._ *gives side-eye*_


 I still would only use the free version...If they went to only a paid account, I hate to say it, but I wouldn't pay.Nope...but I do agree if it's free, you have a right to comment, but unecessary complaining, No.


Puppy dog...fed him last night (bland chicken, rice and chicken broth)...he didn't poo in the house yesterday, and I left him loose today...I hope there is no mess when I get home...he had no issues last night, so I'm thinking the stomach bug is regulated now.


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay! I'm happy to hear that your puppy is feeling better (so far).


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> You are so right. My goals are slamming me into the pavement. I signed up for a Thing, and didnt realize not everybody Got In, and I did, so now I have all this pressure to Do A Good Job and Not Flunk Out. But it is hard work and I have to study and FFS, memorize some stuff for a .... TEST????  WTF???
> 
> 
> Actually there are several tests and personally I am too old for that ish.
> 
> Also, I have been verrreh busy in the garden due so the weed situation, and also, the lower half of my place has some Wild Visitors that have been digging into the grass which is not ok.
> 
> I am meeting myself coming and going. And neither self is holding a tasty beverage, which is NOT OK.
> 
> sorry for all the yelling but I miss mah peeps and am stressed due to lack of cute bartender action (which I have brought on myself)




...



Ladybug09 said:


> I still would only use the free version...If they went to only a paid account, I hate to say it, but I wouldn't pay.Nope...but I do agree if it's free, you have a right to comment, but unecessary complaining, No.
> 
> 
> Puppy dog...fed him last night (bland chicken, rice and chicken broth)...he didn't poo in the house yesterday, and I left him loose today...I hope there is no mess when I get home...he had no issues last night, so I'm thinking the stomach bug is regulated now.



I agree.. 


Glad your pup is doing better doll!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I still would only use the free version...If they went to only a paid account, I hate to say it, but I wouldn't pay.Nope...but I do agree if it's free, you have a right to comment, but unecessary complaining, No.
> 
> 
> Puppy dog...fed him last night (bland chicken, rice and chicken broth)...he didn't poo in the house yesterday, and I left him loose today...I hope there is no mess when I get home...he had no issues last night, so I'm thinking the stomach bug is regulated now.


 I'm so glad your puppy is feeling better!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Yay! I'm happy to hear that your puppy is feeling better (so far).


 


chowlover2 said:


> I'm so glad your puppy is feeling better!


 Thanks ladies!!


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> I still would only use the free version...If they went to only a paid account, I hate to say it, but I wouldn't pay.Nope...but I do agree if it's free, you have a right to comment, but unecessary complaining, No.
> 
> 
> Puppy dog...fed him last night (bland chicken, rice and chicken broth)...he didn't poo in the house yesterday, and I left him loose today...I hope there is no mess when I get home...he had no issues last night, so I'm thinking the stomach bug is regulated now.



The option would be nice.  I still wouldn't pay though.  I do understand why people are upset about the legs though.  Luckily, no one can see my monitor when they walk by/come into my cube area.

Glad to here your doggie is feeling much better!


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^Thanks....

those legs....I always minimize my screen...that way if someone walk up behind me (which is hard to do at my desk), I just hit the other Work related page next to it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Awe, Ladybug. I hope your baby gets well. I have six animals and I just can't admit that they will never be with me forever.


That aside this  whole new tPF sucks. I feel like I am older person using the first computer ever made.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am on my macPro and this shi* is  moving as fast as an anorexic at a buffet. Poor choice of words but really


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes! I hope everyone is having a great, goal-fre morning!




Ladybug09 said:


> ^^^Thanks....
> 
> those legs....I always minimize my screen...that way if someone walk up behind me (which is hard to do at my desk), I just hit the other Work related page next to it.


 
So I just minimized my screen and *poof* legs are gone! Peace out work goals!

_*props feet up on desk and surfs the tPF*_


----------



## kenzibray

I've made my screen small enough that the legs aren't shown. Just the middle part to the forum. I'll be glad when that's over. I'm the receptionist at work and when people come down the hall behind me they can see my screen.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's happening?


----------



## kenzibray

You know, I was just browsing the feedback forum... and people are over there complaining about the leggy advertising and the threads are just getting closed. people's opinions are just getting ignored. That kind of irks me. I love tPF but I don't want to have my co workers thinking I'm looking up p*rn at work!! 

I've never minded the big boxes at the top. But having the whole background taken over is too much for me. Some people are even threatening to leave because its seeming that tpf is more worried about revenue than the members' opinions.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> You know, I was just browsing the feedback forum... and people are over there complaining about the leggy advertising and the threads are just getting closed. people's opinions are just getting ignored. That kind of irks me. I love tPF but I don't want to have my co workers thinking I'm looking up p*rn at work!!
> 
> I've never minded the big boxes at the top. But having the whole background taken over is too much for me. Some people are even threatening to leave because its seeming that tpf is more worried about revenue than the members' opinions.


 I agree!


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm, I've noticed that postings have been very low volume, I wonder if the ads along with the messed up apps are contributing to this....


----------



## Ladybug09

Chow, 

I noticed in the RHWoBH that you posted about Ticks....They LOVE my dog, and even when I treat him, they still love him...I need to double check and see if I get the Lyme shot for him...if not, I think I'm going to add this to his shot regimine.


ETA: Ok, just looked at my Receipt...he was not treated for it, so I'm going to add this and get him treated the next time the Vet clinic/Bus rolls through.

Well pros and cons:
http://www.2ndchance.info/lyme.htm


----------



## summer2815

I am hacking up a lung over here!  Second time I have been sick in three weeks.!


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmmm, I've noticed that postings have been very low volume, I wonder if the ads along with the messed up apps are contributing to this....



My posts in the evening have stopped almost completely because I usually don't have time to sit in front of a computer at home. So I would check in from the app. 

I'm more hesitant to check in from work now because of the LEGS! I tried posting in the feedback forum and even sent a message to Vlad and our feedback is not getting a very nice response at all. I feel that those are speaking out are just being silenced. 

I'm not going to say much more about it because I feel like I'm already on Vlad's bad side and I don't want to end up restricted like Sassys :cry:

 Its just sad that we can't openly talk about our thoughts on the changes being made. My messages weren't directed at anyone, or even rude. But I got a message saying they were edited for "Inappropriate Content" and "Violating Terms of Service"


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> I am hacking up a lung over here! Second time I have been sick in three weeks.!


 
I hope you get to feeling better soon. 



kenzibray said:


> My posts in the evening have stopped almost completely because I usually don't have time to sit in front of a computer at home. So I would check in from the app.
> 
> I'm more hesitant to check in from work now because of the LEGS! I tried posting in the feedback forum and even sent a message to Vlad and our feedback is not getting a very nice response at all. I feel that those are speaking out are just being silenced.
> 
> I'm not going to say much more about it because I feel like I'm already on Vlad's bad side and I don't want to end up restricted like Sassys :cry:
> 
> Its just sad that we can't openly talk about our thoughts on the changes being made. My messages weren't directed at anyone, or even rude. But I got a message saying they were edited for "Inappropriate Content" and "Violating Terms of Service"


 
Don't worry about it doll - nothing you can do at this point.   I do miss the app too.  I used it a lot so I hope when it comes back, it hasn't changed too much.  This is also why I really do hope they consider the option of a paid/ad-free version.  I don't mind paying a buck or two for an app get rid of the ads in the middle of a thread - they were driving me nuts.


----------



## tweegy

kenzibray said:


> My posts in the evening have stopped almost completely because I usually don't have time to sit in front of a computer at home. So I would check in from the app.
> 
> I'm more hesitant to check in from work now because of the LEGS! I tried posting in the feedback forum and even sent a message to Vlad and our feedback is not getting a very nice response at all. I feel that those are speaking out are just being silenced.
> 
> I'm not going to say much more about it because I feel like I'm already on Vlad's bad side and I don't want to end up restricted like Sassys :cry:
> 
> Its just sad that we can't openly talk about our thoughts on the changes being made. My messages weren't directed at anyone, or even rude. But I got a message saying they were edited for "Inappropriate Content" and "Violating Terms of Service"



I don't want to discuss this as its already discussed there and it's obviously a borderline issue ... But I agree 

Summer doll hope you get better. I'm fighting a flu which I got at the doc's office of all places


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> My posts in the evening have stopped almost completely because I usually don't have time to sit in front of a computer at home. So I would check in from the app.
> 
> I'm more hesitant to check in from work now because of the LEGS! I tried posting in the feedback forum and even sent a message to Vlad and our feedback is not getting a very nice response at all. I feel that those are speaking out are just being silenced.
> 
> I'm not going to say much more about it because I feel like I'm already on Vlad's bad side and I don't want to end up restricted like Sassys :cry:
> 
> Its just sad that we can't openly talk about our thoughts on the changes being made. My messages weren't directed at anyone, or even rude. But I got a message saying they were edited for "Inappropriate Content" and "Violating Terms of Service"


 

Yikes!


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> I am hacking up a lung over here!  Second time I have been sick in three weeks.!



You're sick too? I have been scarce around here.  Wake up to laryngitis AND hocking up an army of Green Goblins (as I like to call them)  I am so glad I stopped smoking 3 years ago.  

How are all the Bishes?  Summer, try theraflu for sever cough and cold.  It does wonders.  It dries us all the wet sneezies and turns them into the the aforementioned green thangs.  

As far as the legs go, I'm sorry for all the dolls at the w-word places.  But as a stay at home Bish, I'm enjoying it.  It looks hawt and everytime I want to go cybershopping - I just click the border and I'm at Bloomies!

And, it's not forever and it helps pay the bills for our lovely home here so all in all I support whatever Vlad does to maintain stuff. And maybe having Bloomies as a sponsor for a week will start a trend.  If we have another sponsor next week, something different to look at for a week.  And tbh, if the owner of the forum shuts down the thread, maybe he entered into an arrangement with Bloomies, and has to live by it.  It's uber rude to keep making threads..we may be disreputable, but we're not nasty.  

Again, I say the above without any bad intent to the w-w-w-working Bishes.  If you use Opera for your browser,there is a handy little button on the lower right where you can slide the size of the display all the way over and only see the post parts.  And, it's only for a week.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> You're sick too? I have been scarce around here.  Wake up to laryngitis AND hocking up an army of Green Goblins (as I like to call them)  I am so glad I stopped smoking 3 years ago.
> 
> How are all the Bishes?  Summer, try theraflu for sever cough and cold.  It does wonders.  It dries us all the wet sneezies and turns them into the the aforementioned green thangs.
> 
> As far as the legs go, I'm sorry for all the dolls at the w-word places.  But as a stay at home Bish, I'm enjoying it.  It looks hawt and everytime I want to go cybershopping - I just click the border and I'm at Bloomies!
> 
> And, it's not forever and it helps pay the bills for our lovely home here so all in all I support whatever Vlad does to maintain stuff. And maybe having Bloomies as a sponsor for a week will start a trend.  If we have another sponsor next week, something different to look at for a week.  And tbh, if the owner of the forum shuts down the thread, maybe he entered into an arrangement with Bloomies, and has to live by it.  It's uber rude to keep making threads..we may be disreputable, but we're not nasty.
> 
> Again, I say the above without any bad intent to the w-w-w-working Bishes.  If you use Opera for your browser,there is a handy little button on the lower right where you can slide the size of the display all the way over and only see the post parts.  And, it's only for a week.


 I have never heard of Opera as a browser...


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I have never heard of Opera as a browser...



Oh, it's awesome.  It's not recognized by 'some' websites, but they are few and far between.  They were the first ones to let you customize your home page with screenshots of sites you go to, so you click and boom - you're there.  I have spent weeks trying to fix things when Opera wasn't working.  Used chrome, used firefox, ugh-even used IE.  But I kept trying to figure out what wasn't working with opera.  Turns out it wasn't Opera.  I had turned off plugins like Java and something else.  I just love Opera.  And if you're surfing slow, you can choose Turbo Boost.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I have never heard of Opera as a browser...





Cocolo said:


> Oh, it's awesome.  It's not recognized by 'some' websites, but they are few and far between.  They were the first ones to let you customize your home page with screenshots of sites you go to, so you click and boom - you're there.  I have spent weeks trying to fix things when Opera wasn't working.  Used chrome, used firefox, ugh-even used IE.  But I kept trying to figure out what wasn't working with opera.  Turns out it wasn't Opera.  I had turned off plugins like Java and something else.  I just love Opera.  And if you're surfing slow, you can choose Turbo Boost.



I used Opera YEARS ago.. it was okay. I prefer chrome tho...


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> I used Opera YEARS ago.. it was okay. I prefer chrome tho...



That's because you are ahead of the pack Tweegy.  You're a trend setter, not a follower.  

I wish someone would  please set the trend for the K trashians.  They have been looking awful lately,. Has khloe just stopped trying?  Kourt looks tired and worn out, and Kim, I think she heard you were likely to gain 40 pounds in pregnancy and thought they meant per trimester.

Seriously, it's a sad day when 57 year old Kris is looking better when her first batch of [del]money makers[/del] daughters.


----------



## chowlover2

2 days til Sassys is free at last!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Happy day before Friday Dolls.  I met a lovely Doll from Hong Kong in the RM thread, and I invited her.  Her name is KaseyHK, and she's very nice.  She didn't even laugh when I tried out my University Chinese on her.  I took 2 years and was so bad with my Midwestern (standard for radio) dialect that I got all As based on my enthusiasm (and giving the professor a Chinese radio show) instead of my grasp of his mother tongue.  Anyway, I invited her here.  

Oh, a Chinese site is selling some remarkable fakes.  There was a purple Matinee, and I was ready to jump on it, till I saw a tell tale sign and said "Oh no, gorgeous purple, unbelievable price...ah.  Knock off"  great leather, great imitation...but sigh, they're not real RMs.  RM has her major factories over there, and I have heard of people getting hole of all the materials,, and making the bags for themselves, the lining was nearly perfect, but there was one glaring error.  I feel like posting the picts and we can play "Spot the differences"   Before tPF, I knew nothing about designer vs knock off, and I would have bought this bag in a heartbeat based of looks.   Sigh, guess it intrigues me the same way part of me ponders getting a mirror image Bal, to see if I like the look, feel etc before plunking down major cash, but being involved here, I couldn't do it.  My eyes have been opened, and so has SugarB's wallet.

So I figured, we'll order in,  Chinese Buffet ok?  And we'll throw a little party  We haven't been doing that enough and it's all my fault.  It has to be tasteful, we don't want to insult Kasey.  So if anyone has anything, just pop it in the thread.  (Besides, we have a major Bash to throw tomorrow, and we should practice pulling it all together.


----------



## summer2815

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!  I feel like I am in between healthy and sick if that makes sense!  I am rundown, tired, coughing and a mild sore throat, but nothing is a full scale cold!  It's just enough to make me feel miserable and not want to do anything.  

Tweegy and Coco - I hope you dolls gets better soon!  Being sick is the worst!

Can't wait to have Sassys back...is it tomorrow she is allowed back on?


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Oh, a Chinese site is selling some remarkable fakes.  There was a purple Matinee, and I was ready to jump on it, till I saw a tell tale sign and said "Oh no, gorgeous purple, unbelievable price...ah.  Knock off"  great leather, great imitation...but sigh, they're not real RMs.  RM has her major factories over there, and I have heard of people getting hole of all the materials,, and making the bags for themselves, the lining was nearly perfect, but there was one glaring error.  I feel like posting the picts and we can play "Spot the differences"   Before tPF, I knew nothing about designer vs knock off, and I would have bought this bag in a heartbeat based of looks.   Sigh, guess it intrigues me the same way part of me ponders getting a mirror image Bal, to see if I like the look, feel etc before plunking down major cash, but being involved here, I couldn't do it.  My eyes have been opened, and so has SugarB's wallet.



All this time on TPF and purchasing my own designer bags and I still have trouble with fakes!  

It's awesome that you are able to tell though.  I surf over to the Secondhand bargains thread frequently and those ladies and gents have such amazing luck!  So many of them are knowledgeable about what is real and fake.  If I went thrifting, I would probably get duped a lot since I have a hard time telling.


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> All this time on TPF and purchasing my own designer bags and I still have trouble with fakes!
> 
> It's awesome that you are able to tell though.  I surf over to the Secondhand bargains thread frequently and those ladies and gents have such amazing luck!  So many of them are knowledgeable about what is real and fake.  If I went thrifting, I would probably get duped a lot since I have a hard time telling.



Well the ones on the Chinese selling sites had one added thing, it looked soooooo legit, I went running over to the Mattie I am currently carrying to make sure.  Then I checked the mini Matties on Bonz, to be sure.  But I swear they had me going.  And I sooooo wanted the purple to be real.   So now, I am in yet again a hard to find bag quest.  I need a new or could pass for new Grape or Jammin Purple full size Matinee.  Either one will be awesome.  Watch, now this plea will appear in google searches, someone will dig one out of their closet, put the tags back on and pop it in Bonanza or Ebay for tons of $$$$ because they see a demand.  LOL.  And yeah, I couldn't do it either.  I love RM bags too much to accept a knock off, or even inspired by.  I saw a great looking 'rapture' that was a pleather inspired by - but it looked like the same bag.  I tried to justify it as a 'rain' bag, but just couldn't.  I will find a good Rapture for me some day.  They just weren't made in any 'have to have' colors.  Thinking now I will look for the blue. Or take a faded one and send it to Lovin my bags for a purple die job.  Hmmmm,     Ok, off to look for a blue Rapture that needs some love.


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes!  I feel like I am in between healthy and sick if that makes sense!  I am rundown, tired, coughing and a mild sore throat, but nothing is a full scale cold!  It's just enough to make me feel miserable and not want to do anything.
> 
> Tweegy and Coco - I hope you dolls gets better soon!  Being sick is the worst!
> 
> Can't wait to have Sassys back...is it tomorrow she is allowed back on?


 Yes, Fri Sassys ban is lifted! Bish Bash!


----------



## chantal1922

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, Fri Sassys ban is lifted! Bish Bash!


----------



## caitlin1214

kenzibray said:


> I've made my screen small enough that the legs aren't shown. Just the middle part to the forum. I'll be glad when that's over. I'm the receptionist at work and when people come down the hall behind me they can see my screen.



I don't see the legs at all. 


The only thing I see is the woman with the purse on her lap. And the woman looking  like she's doing a hamstring stretch while wearing orange peep-toe booties.


----------



## chantal1922

At one point there was a work safe display option but I guess they got rid of that. I just got a new laptop yesterday so I have been using the app on my phone for a while. I am so out of the loop. I need to go catch up.  I see the bloomies ad with the legs.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm going back to dance class tomorrow night, and I can't wait! 


(To get myself used to my new shoes, I'm wearing them around my apartment right now, They're a bit higher than I'm used to.)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, Fri Sassys ban is lifted! Bish Bash!



Can't wait to see her back!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey bishes - I'm up past midnight making a dish for work tomorrow and Sassy's bish bash lol


----------



## Lapis

Sassy got banned?? WTH happened?

New thread congrats ladies!!!

Updates
My house is empty of guest, aunt in law left yesterday (she got ill while here and fainted too) don't want BIL here for atleast 1 month I need some time with just the 4 of us MIL is coming along YAY antidepressants!!!!! bit is healing up from illness docs think her constant illnesses are part of her other issues maybe her body just can't fight like it should since starting the germ pit called school.
hubby is employed and loving it and no long commute either making the same $ and will get a raise in 6 months  , and we are paying for big bit to have a massage weekly because he is not dealing with exam stress well >< 
I'm boring but coming along.


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> Sassy got banned?? WTH happened?
> 
> New thread congrats ladies!!!
> 
> Updates
> My house is empty of guest, aunt in law left yesterday (she got ill while here and fainted too) don't want BIL here for atleast 1 month I need some time with just the 4 of us MIL is coming along YAY antidepressants!!!!! bit is healing up from illness docs think her constant illnesses are part of her other issues maybe her body just can't fight like it should since starting the germ pit called school.
> hubby is employed and loving it and no long commute either making the same $ and will get a raise in 6 months  , and we are paying for big bit to have a massage weekly because he is not dealing with exam stress well ><
> I'm boring but coming along.




Hello Lapis! I miss you doll..  So glad things are coming along.. I would have gone kray kray  with all that poop.  Glad your MIL is coming along.  Yay pharmaceuticals.


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> Sassy got banned?? WTH happened?
> 
> New thread congrats ladies!!!
> 
> Updates
> My house is empty of guest, aunt in law left yesterday (she got ill while here and fainted too) don't want BIL here for atleast 1 month I need some time with just the 4 of us MIL is coming along YAY antidepressants!!!!! bit is healing up from illness docs think her constant illnesses are part of her other issues maybe her body just can't fight like it should since starting the germ pit called school.
> hubby is employed and loving it and no long commute either making the same $ and will get a raise in 6 months  , and we are paying for big bit to have a massage weekly because he is not dealing with exam stress well ><
> I'm boring but coming along.


 It's that darn KK thread that gets us into trouble. We haven't heard from you in ages, so glad things are better with MIL. You more than deserve some peace and quiet.

So sorry to hear about Lil Bit. Maybe this will give you a glimmer of hope. I was a sick, sick kid. At one point so sick I couldn't walk, turns out they had given me so many antibiotics they killed the majority of my white blood cells and that's why I was so weak.( really dark ages of med, but only the early '60's ) Asthma, chronic ear infections, I think I was in Dr's more than school. Anyway,come high school it all got better. was like flipping a switch. And I've been healthy as a horse as an adult, so keep the faith. I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> It's that darn KK thread that gets us into trouble. We haven't heard from you in ages, so glad things are better with MIL. You more than deserve some peace and quiet.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Lil Bit. Maybe this will give you a glimmer of hope. I was a sick, sick kid. At one point so sick I couldn't walk, turns out they had given me so many antibiotics they killed the majority of my white blood cells and that's why I was so weak.( really dark ages of med, but only the early '60's ) Asthma, chronic ear infections, I think I was in Dr's more than school. Anyway,come high school it all got better. was like flipping a switch. And I've been healthy as a horse as an adult, so keep the faith. I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you.



Wait - What? I thought she was on time out. Awe man. Well is so she will be missed.


----------



## Ladybug09

So is she timeout or BANNED?


----------



## chantal1922

I thought Sassy was on a time out. Glad MIL and little bit are  doing better Lapis.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> So is she timeout or BANNED?


 30 day timeout. Now where is she, we want this Bash to begin!


----------



## Sassys

DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels so good to be home!!!!!

Talk to you all in a little while; have to get to the gym and run a few miles (Must be on point for my Maid of Honor duties in Jamaica in July). Yes, the wedding is still on.


----------



## chowlover2

FINALLY! Welcome home Sassys!


----------



## Jayne1

Welcome back!  Great gifs!  Very appropriate.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels so good to be home!!!!!
> 
> Talk to you all in a little while; have to get to the gym and run a few miles (Must be on point for my Maid of Honor duties in Jamaica in July). Yes, the wedding is still on.



Doll!!! So glad to see you back!!!


----------



## chantal1922

YASSSSS!!!!! Welcome back Sassy!


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> My posts in the evening have stopped almost completely because I usually don't have time to sit in front of a computer at home. So I would check in from the app.
> 
> I'm more hesitant to check in from work now because of the LEGS! I tried posting in the feedback forum and even sent a message to Vlad and our feedback is not getting a very nice response at all. I feel that those are speaking out are just being silenced.
> 
> I'm not going to say much more about it because I feel like I'm already on Vlad's bad side and I don't want to end up restricted like Sassys :cry:
> 
> Its just sad that we can't openly talk about our thoughts on the changes being made. My messages weren't directed at anyone, or even rude. But I got a message saying they were edited for "Inappropriate Content" and "Violating Terms of Service"





tweegy said:


> I don't want to discuss this as its already discussed there and it's obviously a borderline issue ... But I agree
> 
> Summer doll hope you get better. I'm fighting a flu which I got at the doc's office of all places





summer2815 said:


> The option would be nice.  I still wouldn't pay though.  I do understand why people are upset about the legs though.  Luckily, no one can see my monitor when they walk by/come into my cube area.
> 
> Glad to here your doggie is feeling much better!



Curious. What is all this talk about an app? Dont you guys just log on through thepurseforum.com? What is the difference?


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> YASSSSS!!!!! Welcome back Sassy!





Jayne1 said:


> Welcome back!  Great gifs!  Very appropriate.





chowlover2 said:


> FINALLY! Welcome home Sassys!



Thanks guys xoxoxo


----------



## Sassys

*Alright, lets get this party STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!*

Where are my bartenders, Mama needs a drink STAT!!!!

Turn up the music (NO JAM!!!!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Welcome Back SassyS!!   That was quite an entrance!

There was an app, and there will be again, but for now it is down.
It was formatted for smartphones, doll! The Ipoo and whatever the other ones are called.


Love the gifs!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Curious. What is all this talk about an app? Dont you guys just log on through thepurseforum.com? What is the difference?


 There's a TPF app that makes logging in easy. It has been down over a week now. To use my Ipad and TPF I access as if I am using my laptop.


----------



## Sassys

CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome Back SassyS!!   That was quite an entrance!
> 
> There was an app, and there will be again, but for now it is down.
> It was formatted for smartphones, doll! The Ipoo and whatever the other ones are called.
> 
> 
> Love the gifs!



Thanks doll!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels so good to be home!!!!!
> 
> Talk to you all in a little while; have to get to the gym and run a few miles (Must be on point for my Maid of Honor duties in Jamaica in July). Yes, the wedding is still on.




Sassys back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Coco? We have a special surprise for Sassys, Coco is our Bish Graphic Artist Extraordinaire!


----------



## Cocolo

Bishy up to the Bar Dolls.  Sassys is home.  Let's get loaded.  Sassys Welcome Home.  Believe or not, this bish has to go make Chicken Marsala.  So Drink up Dolls, I'll be back in a gif.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Bishy up to the Bar Dolls.  Sassys is home.  Let's get loaded.  Sassys Welcome Home.  Believe or not, this bish has to go make Chicken Marsala.  So Drink up Dolls, I'll be back in a gif.



I LOVE IT!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!





I missed you all so damn much!!! Notice how I stopped my workout early to chat with you all . Must run an extra 2 miles in the morning.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Sassys back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## Lapis

Welcome back Sassy.
When you have time pm me and fill me in on why you went to time out.

PS I checked out the Kk thread, she doesn't look knocked up much..oh well

Thanks for the love dolls it's good to be back!


----------



## chowlover2

Bishes think alike Coco, I am making chicken marsala as well!


----------



## Cocolo

It turns out, I just decided to make that.  Baba drove to help a local chica set up bingo at the High School. Then they dropped off her car here, and he took her to the mall.  So I said, SugarB, text Baba and see if he and Chica would like to come have chicken marsala. OMG they said sure, so fingers crossed dolls, let's hope she's the next gf.  She lives across town, not across the border.  

Now Sassys, It is wonderful to have you back.  You have been missed tremendously.  Have a midori, and at midnight there will be a special showing of Magic Mike.     Now stop spending all night behind the bar, and lets dance!

Oh, but wait.  Look who's come to your party!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> It turns out, I just decided to make that.  Baba drove to help a local chica set up bingo at the High School. Then they dropped off her car here, and he took her to the mall.  So I said, SugarB, text Baba and see if he and Chica would like to come have chicken marsala. OMG they said sure, so fingers crossed dolls, let's hope she's the next gf.  She lives across town, not across the border.
> 
> Now Sassys, It is wonderful to have you back.  You have been missed tremendously.  Have a midori, and at midnight there will be a special showing of Magic Mike.     Now stop spending all night behind the bar, and lets dance!
> 
> Oh, but wait.  Look who's come to your party!


I die at that gif! I can't wait to see if the new Chica is worthy of Baba!


----------



## summer2815

Welcome Back Sassys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> It turns out, I just decided to make that.  Baba drove to help a local chica set up bingo at the High School. Then they dropped off her car here, and he took her to the mall.  So I said, SugarB, text Baba and see if he and Chica would like to come have chicken marsala. OMG they said sure, so fingers crossed dolls, let's hope she's the next gf.  She lives across town, not across the border.
> 
> Now Sassys, It is wonderful to have you back.  You have been missed tremendously.  Have a midori, and at midnight there will be a special showing of Magic Mike.     Now stop spending all night behind the bar, and lets dance!
> 
> Oh, but wait.  Look who's come to your party!



NO, NO, NO!!! That bish is NOT welcome at MY party!!!!


----------



## Bzemom

Sassys said:


> I LOVE IT!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you all so damn much!!! Notice how I stopped my workout early to chat with you all . Must run an extra 2 miles in the morning.


 


Welcome back!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, Chica went home everyone liked the late dinner, Sassys, nice thing about Kim in that box - You can put the lid on and shut her down.  :lolots::lolots:

I can't tell you enough how nice it is that you're back where you belong.  I learned a long time ago - that other thread is dangerous.  Not safe for a Bish unless She's locked and loaded.

Let's toast the Bish of the hour.


----------



## Kansashalo

Welcome back Sassys!


----------



## chantal1922

Cocolo said:


> It turns out, I just decided to make that.  Baba drove to help a local chica set up bingo at the High School. Then they dropped off her car here, and he took her to the mall.  So I said, SugarB, text Baba and see if he and Chica would like to come have chicken marsala. OMG they said sure, so fingers crossed dolls, let's hope she's the next gf.  She lives across town, not across the border.
> 
> Now Sassys, It is wonderful to have you back.  You have been missed tremendously.  Have a midori, and at midnight there will be a special showing of Magic Mike.     Now stop spending all night behind the bar, and lets dance!
> 
> Oh, but wait.  Look who's come to your party!


omg this gif


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, they can't wait anymore.  The boys want to kick it into High Gear.  So Sassys, come sit front and center.

This dance is for you!


----------



## chowlover2

It's so sad Matt Bomer is gay, he is a cutie!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> It's so sad Matt Bomer is gay, he is a cutie!


I bet you could turn him doll.  

Oh, the blockbuster near me is going out of business, and I'm picking upthe blu ray of Magic Mike with (drumroll please)  extended scenes that were cut.  Including hot stuff with our favorite movie star bartender..


----------



## Cocolo




----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Welcome back Sassys!



Thank you!!!!! Good to be home!


Cocolo said:


> Ok, they can't wait anymore.  The boys want to kick it into High Gear.  So Sassys, come sit front and center.
> 
> This dance is for you!




Oh yeah!! Hubba Hubba


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!!!! Good to be home!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!! Hubba Hubba



SASSYSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Mornin' Dolls!!!!!

Sassys Back!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

*I can't* at the zebra! 


Morning dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

Morning  oops, afternoon dolls.  WOW, nice party dolls.  So, where is the guest of honor today?  Hopes she's not in Kim's thread.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Morning  oops, afternoon dolls.  WOW, nice party dolls.  So, where is the guest of honor today?  Hopes she's not in Kim's thread.



Oops. Just got home from gym


----------



## chowlover2

We all get in nothing but trouble in thr KK thread!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> Ok, they can't wait anymore.  The boys want to kick it into High Gear.  So Sassys, come sit front and center.
> 
> This dance is for you!




OMG OMG OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGMGGGGGG 

WHAT WAS THAT!!!! OMFFGGFG I can' even friggintype! WOW! That was soooo sexy!!! I want that! I want ALLLLLLL of that!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lapis said:


> Welcome back Sassy.
> *When you have time pm me and fill me in on why you went to time out.*
> 
> PS I checked out the Kk thread, she doesn't look knocked up much..oh well
> 
> Thanks for the love dolls it's good to be back!



Me, too, Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys! I'm so happy you're back!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm so happy Sassys is back!


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGMGGGGGG
> 
> WHAT WAS THAT!!!! OMFFGGFG I can' even friggintype! WOW! That was soooo sexy!!! I want that! I want ALLLLLLL of that!!!



Well, last year we had to give a little time off (actually had to unlock his long leg chain) to our longtime bartender Joe Mangiell- oh let's face it I can't spell his last name,  He's just Joe to us- to make the movie Magic Mike.  He played the stripper with the long um, firehose. 






So for Sassys welcome home party, we had a special showing of the film.


----------



## chowlover2

I love that look on Joe's face in that pic! It just slays me!


----------



## Cocolo

I know.  It is unlike the other pics of him.  I have to go buy the blu ray tomorrow.  Maybe today and watch it all by myself on my big screen.  Can't wait to see all the deleted sceens not fit for public theatres if you get my drift.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I know.  It is unlike the other pics of him.  I have to go buy the blu ray tomorrow.  Maybe today and watch it all by myself on my big screen.  Can't wait to see all the deleted sceens not fit for public theatres if you get my drift.


I hear ya!


----------



## Ladybug09

U guys r crazy. Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

More Mama Drama, Dolls: 


Earlier tonight, my dad called me with a Facebook question. I'm trying to answer and I hear Mom in the background making me less and less willing to help.

(Just yesterday, I was talking to my life coach about how my mom was using food as yet another way to control me.)

She was just making it so complicated. It escalated into her yelling in the background something like, "You need to stop being disrespectful" and my yelling back "You need to stop being so stupid!"

The agreement Dad and I came up with was that if I was going to help with Facebook at all in the future, she needs to not be in the room when I'm answering the question. Otherwise I won't do it. 

She may not agree to that but if she doesn't I'm not helping her with Facebook anymore. 

I cannot work like that.


----------



## caitlin1214

So later tonight, she calls me to say that, essentially, if I wanted to keep reaping the benefits you both send to me, I should shape up and not put whatever I'm going through from my past into your house. 


She makes it seem like this is an ongoing thing. The only two incidents I know of (unless I was somehow offending her and I didn't know it) was the cell phone thing and the Facebook fiasco earlier. They're pretty bad but I don't think they're so bad to threaten to cut me off. 

(Some stuff from my past was bubbling up at random times and the last thing I wanted to do was talk to my mom so if I wanted to speak to my dad I'd call his cell phone and leave a message there. Then he'd call me back. I did that twice before he told me to knock it off.)


I know I should not have just called your cell phone when I wanted to talk to you because of course she's going to read something into that. 

And that's a rather blatant "I don't want to talk to you."

During the very rare times she let me talk I explained that I only called his cell phone because I didn't think she'd accept me saying, "I'm going through some stuff in my past and I'd rather not talk to you right now" and she said she would. (Somehow I don't entirely believe that.) 

She makes it sound like all this from me is coming out of nowhere and she's the innocent victim. (If anyone was the innocent victim here, it was me. I was the one growing up on her choke chain.) 


I did find it interesting that she said she was going to buy me bedding for my new bed but she's not going to now because of this. 


She also said that this was also part of the reason why she doesn't agree to my getting a new pair of shoes. (Interesting that she denied that was the reason at the time of your discussion. I'm telling you - whenever she makes a decision on something she does it to make a point about something.)


It should be pointed out that if she's punishing me by not agreeing to the sneakers or bringing the bedding, why should I do her any more favors? 

(In fact, I have half a mind to go into her Facebook page and take out my pictures, considering I never gave her my permission to use them.) 



To be completely honest, I didn't have the phone glued to my ear the entire time and I was only half listening but this e-mail was the gist of what she was talking about. She can talk essays when her point only fits into one or two paragraphs. 


Looking back I'm wondering why I ever picked up the phone in the first place but from the way she was going on, if I didn't pick up she'd probably cut off my rent or something,


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Sassys! I'm so happy you're back!



Thanks darling


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Sassys! I'm so happy you're back!





tweegy said:


> Mornin' Dolls!!!!!
> 
> Sassys Back!!!



Oh yeah!!


----------



## Sassys

Guys, please forgive me if I am out of the loop on some things. Please do not take it as I don't care about things each of you have posted. Have not caught up on everything yet.

Also, welcome to the new bishes!


----------



## Kansashalo

*looks at the pic of Joe as a fireman*


----------



## Ladybug09

I love me some Golden Girls. I can watch them all the time on repeat and never get tired of them.





Kansashalo said:


> *looks at the pic of Joe as a fireman*


----------



## Ladybug09

I had to go back a couple pages because I totally missed your entrance! Welcome back! You guys are so crazy! Anyways I know you had to be going stir crazy in time out I go crazy when the site is down for repairs.




Sassys said:


> DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels so good to be home!!!!!
> 
> Talk to you all in a little while; have to get to the gym and run a few miles (Must be on point for my Maid of Honor duties in Jamaica in July). Yes, the wedding is still on.





Sassys said:


> Curious. What is all this talk about an app? Don&#8217;t you guys just log on through thepurseforum.com? What is the difference?


----------



## caitlin1214

Don't worry, Dolls. I've said the exact same thing that I've said here to my dad, brother and life coach.


----------



## caitlin1214

E-mail I just sent to my mother (and BCC'd my dad, brother and life coach):


First of all, 

Let me just say this up front, so you don't think I have any ulterior motives and you don't think I'm doing anything passive-aggressive: I do not want to talk to you and I don't know when I'll be ready to. Not just because of things that I've been thinking about lately but also about this. 

I think you blew this way out of proportion and I think you were upset not only because of the cell phone thing but also because you don't think I gave you a straight answer to your Facebook question. 


1) The cell phone thing: I already admitted that I should not have done that. In retrospect, If I had wanted to be left alone for awhile I should have respectfully just said that. But I was upset and wasn't thinking logically at the time. 

2) The Facebook thing: You don't feel Ike I fully answered your question. On the contrary, I believe I did. Admittedly, I wasn't enthusiastic about doing his because quite frankly I wasn't enthusiastic about doing you any favors at this point. 

So I was letting my emotions about the past affect me and you were letting the cell phone thing affect you and it turned into a big mess. You didn't clearly explain why you thought my answer was incomplete and I was unwilling to help you any more than I already have. 


(If I wan't particularly eager to talk to you, you can certainly imagine how unenthusiastic I would be to help you out with a Facebook issue.) 

I am not a bad kid, and I'm tired of being treated as such. I did one disrespectful thing and you're acting like I'm cursing you out on a daily basis. 

You say that you tell Leonard that you believe I'm ambivalent about you. And you're right. That is, until you pull stuff like this. In that case, the ambivalence turns into dislike. 


You have more clout than I do, because as you've said, you're half the people who help support me. And that if I want to benefit from that support I'd better start treating you with some respect. For the most part, I believe I have - apart from the cell phone thing. 

But bear in  mind that respect does not mean that I'm going to let you disrespect or walk all over me, and I will not hesitate to call you out on it if I believe that's what you're doing. 

(If I were a particularly vengeful person, I could hack into your Facebook page and add/delete anything I wanted, but I'm not that type of person. I don't threaten overblown, hazardous consequences when I'm upset.) 

The only thing I have is my silence. So I choose to use it.


You said your piece without my being able to answer much so now I'm saying mine and I'm not giving you an opportunity to answer. Fair's fair.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> I love me some Golden Girls. I can watch them all the time on repeat and never get tired of them.



OMG me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Monday!


----------



## Sassys

Home sick today. Body feels like a truck hit me


----------



## summer2815

Get better soon, Sassys!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## chantal1922

*sips wine* Hey Dolls! Feel better Sassy.


----------



## Kansashalo

It's Terrific Tuesday dolls!   The high today will be in the 60s  so I doll may just have to sneak out of the office early today.

how is everyone else?


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Get better soon, Sassys!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


 


chantal1922 said:


> *sips wine* Hey Dolls! Feel better Sassy.


 
Thanks! Feel like sh$t today as well, but I made it into work today (hiding in my office).


----------



## Cocolo

It must be somethin going around the thread.  Super ill, head pounding, totally lost my voice,  just feel yucko.    Hey, maybe joe was passin around a little sumpthin extra at Sassys's party Friday.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> It must be somethin going around the thread.  Super ill, head pounding, totally lost my voice,  just feel yucko.    Hey, maybe joe was passin around a little sumpthin extra at Sassys's party Friday.


 Bronchitis all over down here in PA, feel better soon!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey dolls!  Just been informed there are some [del]lurkers[/del] new bishes hanging in the thread. Ok, at least one.  Let's make them feel welcome, and spread the germs.  








First up is Laurenrr - she is a minkette, and followed back from the Special Order Pouch I think.  Anyway, she is really nice, and she may be the only 2 generation tpfer.  Maybe we can get her to bring her lovely mom over to see us too.  Less of course she wants the 'what happens in the Bish thread....Get's plastered all over the forum."  ok, I 'm all over the place.  it's the flu medicine.  


Any other quiet bishes get recognized tonight?


----------



## chantal1922

Welcome new bishes! Don't be shy!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Ladies! 


Pull up a stool, grab a drink!


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't want to bore you Dolls with all my Mom stuff, but I talked to my dad tonight. He liked the tone of the e-mail I sent to her. It said exactly what I wanted to say without insults or threats. 

He said that the next time they see their therapist, my dad's going to bring up the issue involving financial decisions in my life and how to ensure that my mom's decision isn't just one where she's trying to prove a point.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hey dolls!  Just been informed there are some [del]lurkers[/del] new bishes hanging in the thread. Ok, at least one.  Let's make them feel welcome, and spread the germs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up is Laurenrr - she is a minkette, and followed back from the Special Order Pouch I think.  Anyway, she is really nice, and she may be the only 2 generation tpfer.  Maybe we can get her to bring her lovely mom over to see us too.  Less of course she wants the 'what happens in the Bish thread....Get's plastered all over the forum."  ok, I 'm all over the place.  it's the flu medicine.
> 
> 
> Any other quiet bishes get recognized tonight?


Bish thread is like Vegas, what happens here stays here


----------



## CobaltBlu

*runs in*

I have 22 pineapples growing, plan accordingly.

*runs out chasing bees*


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs in*
> 
> I have 22 pineapples growing, plan accordingly.
> 
> *runs out chasing bees*



This calls for :











and





&
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










How many drinks can you make with 22 pineaples?  Pack up dolls, we're hitting the road.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many drinks can you make with 22 pineaples?  Pack up dolls, we're hitting the road.



I'll take that view over the one I have right now anyday. The sun is finally out but its still cold as ____ !! So much for the first day of spring. 

And welcome laurenrr!  Love having fellow Minkettes in here


----------



## kenzibray

*Ladybug*, what ever worked for your pup awhile back? seems like mine has something now. Its been off & on for the past few days. Vet said its normal for puppies to get it because they chew on everything and the tiniest bit of bacteria can cause it. they suggested the 24 hour fast. So we'll start that now and see how it goes. She's not acting sick or anything.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> I'll take that view over the one I have right now anyday. The sun is finally out but its still cold as ____ !! So much for the first day of spring.
> 
> And welcome laurenrr!  Love having fellow Minkettes in here




I know,  but seriously, CB needs emergency intervention.  She's growing pineapples, ok, that's for booze.  But everything else she does? She is living in the garden of Eden and the Bish has goals.  

Here's the plan of action, we get there, drink all her booze.  then we sit her down, (somebody chops down that damn pole the neighbors put up blocking a window's view of the coast) we point out that window and tell her this is bish paradise.  Ok, every 20 years a tsunami - good time to go hit the stores in Manhattan.  Aside from that bliss and wonder.  

A bish a) doesn't have goals  b) doesn't live in paradise unless it's to bask in the sun, play hide the suntan lotion with the pool boy or drink oneself silly.

I would seriously suggest we have an intervention for us, but it sounds like a lot of work.  

Any ideas?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs in*
> 
> I have 22 pineapples growing, plan accordingly.
> 
> *runs out chasing bees*


 How is our helipad coming?  I think we need a Welcome Spring Bish Bash Extravaganza!


----------



## Sassys

Happy Hump day Bishes!!!!  Sitting in meetings all day and you feel like sh$t is not cool.

Thank God I have these on to make me feel pretty on the outside


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Happy Hump day Bishes!!!!  Sitting in meetings all day and you feel like sh$t is not cool.
> 
> Thank God I have these on to make me feel pretty on the outside


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Happy Hump day Bishes!!!!  Sitting in meetings all day and you feel like sh$t is not cool.
> 
> Thank God I have these on to make me feel pretty on the outside


Those shoes are hot Sassys!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Those shoes are hot Sassys!



Thank you darling! Feeling very cute on the outside, but feel so sick on the inside. 

Bailed on afternoon meetings and decided to dial into them. Closed my office door and laying on the floor.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thank you darling! Feeling very cute on the outside, but feel so sick on the inside.
> 
> Bailed on afternoon meetings and decided to dial into them. Closed my office door and laying on the floor.


Doll, I am so sorry to hear that  When I had mine, the only thing I could eat was saltines. It passes, but takes awhile, hang in there


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, I am so sorry to hear that  When I had mine, the only thing I could eat was saltines. It passes, but takes awhile, hang in there



It's really annoying. I can't eat anything (hurts). I just tried to drink some Vitamin water and it hurts like HELL.

Can't even go to the gym (feel like crap).


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> *Ladybug*, what ever worked for your pup awhile back? seems like mine has something now. Its been off & on for the past few days. Vet said its normal for puppies to get it because they chew on everything and the tiniest bit of bacteria can cause it. they suggested the 24 hour fast. So we'll start that now and see how it goes. She's not acting sick or anything.



Kenzi,

I did the 24hr fast. keep water down though. During the 'runs' I gave him NO Flavor Peadialyte (in the water) to keep him hydrated, and electrolytes balanced, and to help stop the pooing, I gave him Kaopectate (they only had Peppermint formula), try to find one with as little to no flavor. and then use a CC syringe to give 3ML per 5lbs of her size. (so 9ML for 15lbs).

When I reintroduced food. I gave him white rice with Swanson's (99% fat free, low sodium) broth and bland chicken breast for 3 days. 

Then after the 3rd day I gave him regular dog food.

I messed up and didn't do the 24 hour fast long enough the first day, so it took longer to get rid of the issue, but he ended up on a 32hr fast (had to go to work and didn't want him going all over the house)...

It took about a week for his poo to get back to mostly solid.



Sassys said:


> Happy Hump day Bishes!!!!  Sitting in meetings all day and you feel like sh$t is not cool.
> 
> Thank God I have these on to make me feel pretty on the outside



I have some shoes like these, but mine have pony hair and the ligher cream background than the tan, and I hardly EVER wear them. I think cause the background is so light, and they look best with no hose (which I always wear in winter). 


Get better soon.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I have some shoes like these, but mine have pony hair and the ligher cream background than the tan, and I hardly EVER wear them. I think cause the background is so light, and they look best with no hose (which I always wear in winter).
> 
> 
> Get better soon.



I have something like that too and I never wear them lol Think I wore them once. They are to light and I don't know what I was thinking when I bought them.


----------



## chantal1922

Sassy those shoes!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Sassy those shoes!



Thanks darling!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks darling!


Hey Doll, feeling any better?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, feeling any better?



No


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> No


 I would call my Dr's office tomorrow and complain, this is not right.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!

Thanks to CB, I'm now craving pineapple.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> Thanks to CB, I'm now craving pineapple.


 I wonder if CB has an ulterior motive for growing pineapples? Is she just trying to keep up with the Kardashians?


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Kenzi,
> 
> I did the 24hr fast. keep water down though. During the 'runs' I gave him NO Flavor Peadialyte (in the water) to keep him hydrated, and electrolytes balanced, and to help stop the pooing, I gave him Kaopectate (they only had Peppermint formula), try to find one with as little to no flavor. and then use a CC syringe to give 3ML per 5lbs of her size. (so 9ML for 15lbs).
> 
> When I reintroduced food. I gave him white rice with Swanson's (99% fat free, low sodium) broth and bland chicken breast for 3 days.
> 
> Then after the 3rd day I gave him regular dog food.
> 
> I messed up and didn't do the 24 hour fast long enough the first day, so it took longer to get rid of the issue, but he ended up on a 32hr fast (had to go to work and didn't want him going all over the house)...
> 
> It took about a week for his poo to get back to mostly solid.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shoes like these, but mine have pony hair and the ligher cream background than the tan, and I hardly EVER wear them. I think cause the background is so light, and they look best with no hose (which I always wear in winter).
> 
> 
> Get better soon.




Thank you! I've been trying the 24 hour thing but I'm so mad at my fiance right now. ullhair: 

He keeps sneaking her food. Because she gets grumpy when she's hungry. Like most nights she won't calm down  to go to bed without a "midnight snack" But he keeps saying "oh its just a little bit she'll be fine. "

Fine then, he can clean up any messes she makes. I swear he has no backbone when it comes to that dog. He's also the reason she sleeps in our bed and not hers. 

I'm just glad we're getting new flooring this spring.


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Friday Eve Dollies!


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## summer2815

Sassys, loved the shoes!  Hope you are feeling better today.

Kenzi, I hope your doggie is on the mend!  

Feeling kind of eh today.  Have a lot of thoughts running through my head!  I'll probably go post over in the Singles thread (maybe) because I need to just get it out.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Sassys, loved the shoes! Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Kenzi, I hope your doggie is on the mend!
> 
> Feeling kind of eh today. Have a lot of thoughts running through my head! I'll probably go post over in the Singles thread (maybe) because I need to just get it out.


 

Thanks doll! Better today, but still not 100%. Wearing the black version of the shoes today .

What is the matter??


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Thanks doll! Better today, but still not 100%. Wearing the black version of the shoes today .
> 
> What is the matter??



I was originally going to post this in the Singles thread, but decided to pop back over here and then I saw your quote notification!


This is what is on my mind this morning - 

Not sure what exactly I want to say.  Today I have a lot of thoughts running through my head.  I am a spiritual person and sometimes I feel like things need to be put in God's hands.  I had a conversation with a friend this morning about someone we know.  We know she wants to be married and have kids, but no longer admits it because it hasn't happened for her yet.  Meanwhile, she is somewhat angry/jealous because her friends are having multiple kids.  We both commented that she needs to admit what she wants and go out and get it.  She seems to have resigned herself to the fact that it will never happen for her.  In place of hope has now turned to jealously.  

This made me look at myself a bit.  I have been so focused on getting over my anxieties that I use it as an excuse as to why I have yet to meet someone OR why I can't meet someone.  What I want most out of life right now is to conquer my issues I have been experiencing and meet someone to settle down with.  I don't do anything about it though.  Yes, I am making progress towards my anxiety, but dating has ceased in my life.  A part of my hope has diminished as well.  I picture my future and I see it how it is now.  I don't envision the happiness I want.  Like it can't happen, ya know?  I love my family and friends, but I want MORE.  

I guess my question is - when does one have to leave it up to fate/higher power OR take action in their own hands?  I have been telling myself that it is God's timetable, not mine.  He does things according to his plan, but I am just sitting by idly waiting.  I don't know.  The conversation from earlier stirred things up within me.

ETA:  I know we can't discuss religion here.  I am not trying to get into that topic, but it was important I included.  I guess what I am trying to say is fate/higher power VS taking action on your own.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> I was originally going to post this in the Singles thread, but decided to pop back over here and then I saw your quote notification!
> 
> 
> This is what is on my mind this morning -
> 
> Not sure what exactly I want to say. Today I have a lot of thoughts running through my head. I am a spiritual person and sometimes I feel like things need to be put in God's hands. I had a conversation with a friend this morning about someone we know. We know she wants to be married and have kids, but no longer admits it because it hasn't happened for her yet. Meanwhile, she is somewhat angry/jealous because her friends are having multiple kids. We both commented that she needs to admit what she wants and go out and get it. She seems to have resigned herself to the fact that it will never happen for her. In place of hope has now turned to jealously.
> 
> This made me look at myself a bit. I have been so focused on getting over my anxieties that I use it as an excuse as to why I have yet to meet someone OR why I can't meet someone. What I want most out of life right now is to conquer my issues I have been experiencing and meet someone to settle down with. I don't do anything about it though. Yes, I am making progress towards my anxiety, but dating has ceased in my life. A part of my hope has diminished as well. I picture my future and I see it how it is now. I don't envision the happiness I want. Like it can't happen, ya know? I love my family and friends, but I want MORE.
> 
> I guess my question is - when does one have to leave it up to fate/higher power OR take action in their own hands? I have been telling myself that it is God's timetable, not mine. He does things according to his plan, but I am just sitting by idly waiting. I don't know. The conversation from earlier stirred things up within me.
> 
> ETA: I know we can't discuss religion here. I am not trying to get into that topic, but it was important I included. I guess what I am trying to say is fate/higher power VS taking action on your own.


 
I know EXACTLY how you and your friend feel!! I drives me crazy to see people who are not deserving or appreciative get everything I want. It also drives me crazy when people get things that you want, and they never even wanted it. 

You are doing the online dating and that IS trying. Yes, they say "God only helps those who help themselves".

I am not going to be one of those people that say, "oh, don't worry sweetie, it will happen when you least expect it" OR "If I can make my dreams come true, so can you". So annoying and so fake.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I know EXACTLY how you and your friend feel!! I drives me crazy to see people who are not deserving or appreciative get everything I want. It also drives me crazy when people get things that you want, and they never even wanted it.
> 
> You are doing the online dating and that IS trying. Yes, they say "God only helps those who help themselves".
> 
> I am not going to be one of those people that say, "oh, don't worry sweetie, it will happen when you least expect it" OR "If I can make my dreams come true, so can you". So annoying and so fake.



It's like you see everyone else getting married/kids/etc and why not you?  What made them so different that they got it and you didn't.  Know what I mean?  

What am I doing wrong?

I'm so sick of people telling me to stop thinking about it or when you least expect it.  I tried not to think about it.  I tried telling myself I don't care, but I do.  I am so blessed with many wonderful things in my life, but I still have a hole I want to fill.  I want that next phase of my life.  I can't ignore it and pretend it isn't there.

Online dating fell by the waist side.  It's just not for me.  I find myself a little too excited to attend a wedding in a few months.  It's like I get ridiculously excited in hopes of meeting single people there.  It's pathetic!

I feel kind of stuck in this area of my life.  I just needed to get it out.  I would talk to my mom, but she is too emotionally involved.

ETA:  After writing this, I walked into our pantry at work to get something to drink.  Of course, a Christian Mingle commercial comes on.  I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> I was originally going to post this in the Singles thread, but decided to pop back over here and then I saw your quote notification!
> 
> 
> This is what is on my mind this morning -
> 
> Not sure what exactly I want to say. Today I have a lot of thoughts running through my head. I am a spiritual person and sometimes I feel like things need to be put in God's hands. I had a conversation with a friend this morning about someone we know. We know she wants to be married and have kids, but no longer admits it because it hasn't happened for her yet. Meanwhile, she is somewhat angry/jealous because her friends are having multiple kids. We both commented that she needs to admit what she wants and go out and get it. She seems to have resigned herself to the fact that it will never happen for her. In place of hope has now turned to jealously.
> 
> This made me look at myself a bit. I have been so focused on getting over my anxieties that I use it as an excuse as to why I have yet to meet someone OR why I can't meet someone. What I want most out of life right now is to conquer my issues I have been experiencing and meet someone to settle down with. I don't do anything about it though. Yes, I am making progress towards my anxiety, but dating has ceased in my life. A part of my hope has diminished as well. I picture my future and I see it how it is now. I don't envision the happiness I want. Like it can't happen, ya know? I love my family and friends, but I want MORE.
> 
> I guess my question is - when does one have to leave it up to fate/higher power OR take action in their own hands? I have been telling myself that it is God's timetable, not mine. He does things according to his plan, but I am just sitting by idly waiting. I don't know. The conversation from earlier stirred things up within me.
> 
> ETA: I know we can't discuss religion here. I am not trying to get into that topic, but it was important I included. I guess what I am trying to say is fate/higher power VS taking action on your own.


 
First  to you. Regardless if its about marriage, money, or whatever topic, I think everyone can relate to the idea of losing hope/faith when a desire has not come to pass yet.

I am a person of faith so this post is going to come from that perspecitve. It's funny your posted this here because just a few minutes ago, I just posted about being content/comfortable about the current situation that you are in - even if its a situation that YOU DON'T want to be in or are working towards getting out. lol  The minute you take your eyes off of your 'higher power' (ex. believing that you will one day get the "your prize") and start focusing on other people that have what you want, you are going to get jealous, frustrated and just down right angry - wondering "why them and not you" and before you know it, even that little tiny bit of hope in your heart ends up buried beneath all of those negative thoughts. Not only that, but you will drive yourself NUTS trying to figure it out why someone else has it and you don't.

Everything in our life has a season - I have no idea why it comes to some later than others, but it does come. If you are doing things that are within your power to make you more available to meet new people/become more social while at the same time still believing (ex. praying/talking to your higher power) that it will come to pass then you are already leaving it to fate/higher to make it happen. So you are already there Summer. 

I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm single, 38, great job, no kids, of course pretty  and fabulous (lol - a bish can't leave that out)....and not married even though all my friends here are. Trust me, I get it!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Summer and Sassy I know how you ladies feel. I am at the point in my life where I would like to meet someone and get married within a few years. It seems like everywhere I turn someone just starting  a relationship or getting engaged. I believe everything is in God's timeline and right now just isn't my time and I am ok with that. I know it will happen when it is meant to happen. Right now I feel like I am preparing or being prepared for that season in my life.  Just try to stay hopeful. My roomie has a coworker who is in her early 30's and thought she would be married with kids by now. She has turned very bitter. She is so bitter coworkers don't even want to interact with her. Darn it let me go and get ready for a conference call.


----------



## Ladybug09

Summer, I'm single and also a woman of faith....I say, Yes, always keep your faith in God, but also be proactive (which I KNOW I'm don't do enough of), i.e. dating, going out to events, activities where you interact with people of your age, morals and faith. And NO, I'm not saying this has to be church...I've found for myself, I was spending soooo much time at church...I eventually had to LIMIT my activities as I was spending all of my free time there and my social life started to suffer.

A little Mantra from Dr. Charles Stanley:

FAITH -  Believes it
HOPE -  Anticipates it
PATIENCE - Waits quietly for it....

I keep this on a sticky next to my computer monitor.

Whatever you do, do not be hasty and rush into something...many of these people who rush into marriages with the wrong people (but the clock is ticking) tend to repent their poor choices in leisure.

Wish you all the best!






Kenzi,

NO TREATS is also part of the fast!



kenzibray said:


> Thank you! I've been trying the 24 hour thing but I'm so mad at my fiance right now. ullhair:
> 
> He keeps sneaking her food. Because she gets grumpy when she's hungry. Like most nights she won't calm down  to go to bed without a "midnight snack" But he keeps saying "oh its just a little bit she'll be fine. "
> 
> Fine then, he can clean up any messes she makes. I swear he has no backbone when it comes to that dog. He's also the reason she sleeps in our bed and not hers.
> 
> I'm just glad we're getting new flooring this spring.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> FAITH - Believes it
> HOPE - Anticipates it
> PATIENCE - Waits quietly for it....


 
I like this - I need it for a work related issue ! lol Thanks!


----------



## Cocolo

hi dolls.  does this flu thing ever end?  Every night I drvrlop sch laryngitis my family caringes when i speak.  i wake up to a chestful of green globs of goo.  This has been going on for 2 weeks, and I'm sick of it.  At least the plumbing has taken a rest.  It's running rampant through the Bish thread.  

Sassys,you any better today?  How bout you Chow? Bzemom - you ok?  Maybe we should start a sick roll.  

Summer, believe it or not, maybe that commericial for Christian Mingle was the sign you were to pick up on.  (You're talking to a former Church Outreach secretary, and my son was conceived on the Feast Day of that's Parish's Saints, so I pretty much walk around with "I'm a believer" playing in my head.  

You've asked for help from above, and maybe that was meant to spur you on.  I was miserable after a miscarriage, morose and depressed.  I was just thumbing through the bulletin for the church, and saw a little ad saying Outreach was looking for for volunteers.  I called and he said "Oh, I'm sorry but I basically just need someone with office skills, typing, computer knowledge, phones.  I said "I can do that" and then my life changed.  You just need to listen to the little voice.  Maybe that commercial was yous.  

I think all the Dolls looking for their Prince should be proactive about it.    You're not going to meet him sitting home, unless you refrigerator blows and he's the repairman.


----------



## summer2815

You ladies are all so wonderful.  I cannot thank you enough.  Your responses mean A LOT to me.

Coco - Maybe it was a sign.  I am someone who looks for signs in just about everything!  It's just that I am unsure what I am supposed to do sometimes once I think I see one!

Also, your comment about the refrigerator repair man is hysterical!  I am cracking up at my desk.

Kansas - I have been praying to God daily lately to remove that jealousy from my heart.  It can be so ugly when I get in those moods!  I am working on it.

You all are so wonderful.  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## summer2815

chantal1922 said:


> My roomie has a coworker who is in her early 30's and thought she would be married with kids by now. She has turned very bitter. She is so bitter coworkers don't even want to interact with her. Darn it let me go and get ready for a conference call.



I fear I will turn bitter at some point.  A lot of people do not think that will happen to me as that is not my personality, but I worry sometimes.



Ladybug09 said:


> A little Mantra from Dr. Charles Stanley:
> 
> FAITH -  Believes it
> HOPE -  Anticipates it
> PATIENCE - Waits quietly for it....
> 
> I keep this on a sticky next to my computer monitor.




I am going to need to stick this everywhere!




Dolls - I hope we can all find what we are looking for!  I may not know you in person, but I wish the best to all of you.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> hi dolls.  does this flu thing ever end?  Every night I drvrlop sch laryngitis my family caringes when i speak.  i wake up to a chestful of green globs of goo.  This has been going on for 2 weeks, and I'm sick of it.  At least the plumbing has taken a rest.  It's running rampant through the Bish thread.
> 
> Sassys,you any better today?  How bout you Chow? Bzemom - you ok?  Maybe we should start a sick roll.
> 
> Summer, believe it or not, maybe that commericial for Christian Mingle was the sign you were to pick up on.  (You're talking to a former Church Outreach secretary, and my son was conceived on the Feast Day of that's Parish's Saints, so I pretty much walk around with "I'm a believer" playing in my head.
> 
> You've asked for help from above, and maybe that was meant to spur you on.  I was miserable after a miscarriage, morose and depressed.  I was just thumbing through the bulletin for the church, and saw a little ad saying Outreach was looking for for volunteers.  I called and he said "Oh, I'm sorry but I basically just need someone with office skills, typing, computer knowledge, phones.  I said "I can do that" and then my life changed.  You just need to listen to the little voice.  Maybe that commercial was yous.
> 
> I think all the Dolls looking for their Prince should be proactive about it.    You're not going to meet him sitting home, unless you refrigerator blows and he's the repairman.


 I went to Maryland for lunch today with an old friend from Fedex. Had Crab Bisque and an Oyster Po'Boy, was delicious! Am still achy though. I started PT yesterday. My Fedex friend came through for me, she was out with 6 broken ribs in the fall through Christmas, but could not take any of the pain pills. She gave them to me, so I will get some sleep tonight! Thank God for pharmaceuticals!


----------



## kenzibray

Good news- looks like the app should be back up any day now !!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Good news- looks like the app should be back up any day now !!


Great news!


----------



## Kansashalo

kenzibray said:


> good news- looks like the app should be back up any day now !! :d



finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> First  to you. Regardless if its about marriage, money, or whatever topic, I think everyone can relate to the idea of losing hope/faith when a desire has not come to pass yet.
> 
> I am a person of faith so this post is going to come from that perspecitve. It's funny your posted this here because just a few minutes ago, I just posted about being content/comfortable about the current situation that you are in - even if its a situation that YOU DON'T want to be in or are working towards getting out. lol  The minute you take your eyes off of your 'higher power' (ex. believing that you will one day get the "your prize") and start focusing on other people that have what you want, you are going to get jealous, frustrated and just down right angry - wondering "why them and not you" and before you know it, even that little tiny bit of hope in your heart ends up buried beneath all of those negative thoughts. Not only that, but you will drive yourself NUTS trying to figure it out why someone else has it and you don't.
> 
> Everything in our life has a season - I have no idea why it comes to some later than others, but it does come. If you are doing things that are within your power to make you more available to meet new people/become more social while at the same time still believing (ex. praying/talking to your higher power) that it will come to pass then you are already leaving it to fate/higher to make it happen. So you are already there Summer.
> 
> I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm single, 38, great job, no kids, of course pretty  and fabulous (lol - a bish can't leave that out)....and not married even though all my friends here are. Trust me, I get it!



Hard to stay positive when your season may not be for another 10years. I am 38 single and no children. I am old fashion and believe marriage first then babies, so if my season is not for another 10years I am screwed. I want to give birth to my own babies. Freezing eggs in NYC cost $10k + $2k every year they are stored. There is no guarantee the eggs will be viable once you spend the +$10k. Freezing and embryo is more viable. It really hurst when you have friends who have said they have no desire to have children or a man and then BAM that person gets a man and children. My co-worker has been saying for 3 years she does not want children yet (she would rather use the money to shop for designer clothes, bags and shoes). Last year, what happens, BAM she gets pregnant with identical twins. She prayed she would get boys (did not want girls getting her shopping money). BAM she just had twin girls. So, again someone around me gets what I have been praying and wishing for and she did not want it. 

I am a good person and I am sure Summer is as well; so when do we get some happiness. I was always told, if you are a good person, good will come to you. Yet it seems, dumb A$$ people (ie Kardashians) get things handed to them on a silver platter and you know damn well they don't appreciate it.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> hi dolls.  does this flu thing ever end?  Every night I drvrlop sch laryngitis my family caringes when i speak.  i wake up to a chestful of green globs of goo.  This has been going on for 2 weeks, and I'm sick of it.  At least the plumbing has taken a rest.  It's running rampant through the Bish thread.
> 
> Sassys,you any better today?  How bout you Chow? Bzemom - you ok?  Maybe we should start a sick roll.
> 
> Summer, believe it or not, maybe that commericial for Christian Mingle was the sign you were to pick up on.  (You're talking to a former Church Outreach secretary, and my son was conceived on the Feast Day of that's Parish's Saints, so I pretty much walk around with "I'm a believer" playing in my head.
> 
> You've asked for help from above, and maybe that was meant to spur you on.  I was miserable after a miscarriage, morose and depressed.  I was just thumbing through the bulletin for the church, and saw a little ad saying Outreach was looking for for volunteers.  I called and he said "Oh, I'm sorry but I basically just need someone with office skills, typing, computer knowledge, phones.  I said "I can do that" and then my life changed.  You just need to listen to the little voice.  Maybe that commercial was yous.
> 
> I think all the Dolls looking for their Prince should be proactive about it.    You're not going to meet him sitting home, unless you refrigerator blows and he's the repairman.



Little better. Thanks sweetie


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> I fear I will turn bitter at some point.  A lot of people do not think that will happen to me as that is not my personality, but I worry sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to need to stick this everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls - I hope we can all find what we are looking for!  I may not know you in person, but I wish the best to all of you.



Sweetie, it will be okay. Us gals who are looking, searching and praying for happiness need to stick together. We shouldn't have to hurt alone.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I went to Maryland for lunch today with an old friend from Fedex. Had Crab Bisque and an Oyster Po'Boy, was delicious! Am still achy though. I started PT yesterday. My Fedex friend came through for me, she was out with 6 broken ribs in the fall through Christmas, but could not take any of the pain pills. She gave them to me, so I will get some sleep tonight! Thank God for pharmaceuticals!



Love po'boys!!! Haven't had one in a long time. Virgil's here in NYC make really good po'boys


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Love po'boys!!! Haven't had one in a long time. Virgil's here in NYC make really good po'boys


It was delish! I had been craving one for weeks. There's a Farmer's Narket near me that has a Cajun Cafe there where I usually grab one. Right before the holidays the market is crazy busy, just haven't felt like dealing with the crowds. It was nice getting out of town for the day.


----------



## Kansashalo

Mmmm all this talk of po' boys makes me want one.  But I'll enjoy these carrots instead though lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Christian Mingle....had a coworker who met her husband on it.....but also, recently in my area there was a story of a woman who was attacked/raped by a man she met on CM....I think there were other women too....

So, no matter what, as ALWAYS be careful!!



summer2815 said:


> I fear I will turn bitter at some point.  A lot of people do not think that will happen to me as that is not my personality, but I worry sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to need to stick this everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls - I hope we can all find what we are looking for!  I may not know you in person, but I wish the best to all of you.





Cocolo said:


> hi dolls.  does this flu thing ever end?  Every night I drvrlop sch laryngitis my family caringes when i speak.  i wake up to a chestful of green globs of goo.  This has been going on for 2 weeks, and I'm sick of it.  At least the plumbing has taken a rest.  It's running rampant through the Bish thread.
> 
> Sassys,you any better today?  How bout you Chow? Bzemom - you ok?  Maybe we should start a sick roll.
> 
> Summer, believe it or not, maybe that commericial for Christian Mingle was the sign you were to pick up on.  (You're talking to a former Church Outreach secretary, and my son was conceived on the Feast Day of that's Parish's Saints, so I pretty much walk around with "I'm a believer" playing in my head.
> 
> You've asked for help from above, and maybe that was meant to spur you on.  I was miserable after a miscarriage, morose and depressed.  I was just thumbing through the bulletin for the church, and saw a little ad saying Outreach was looking for for volunteers.  I called and he said "Oh, I'm sorry but I basically just need someone with office skills, typing, computer knowledge, phones.  I said "I can do that" and then my life changed.  You just need to listen to the little voice.  Maybe that commercial was yous.
> 
> I think all the Dolls looking for their Prince should be proactive about it.    You're not going to meet him sitting home, unless you refrigerator blows and he's the repairman.





kenzibray said:


> Good news- looks like the app should be back up any day now !!


yeah!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

So I was buying cotton pads and noticed the Modern Family collection by Nicole by OPI and I fell in love with Candid Cameron. At the time I didn't think it resembled anything in my OPI collection. 

When I got home I realized that while it doesn't resemble my OPI it does look slightly similar to Thames in Butter London although I can't be completely sure.


(I know the formula is different, but the colors slightly resemble each other.) 


Bishes, what say you?


Please note . . . not my fingers. The top picture is from The Polish-Aholic and the bottom one is from Aly Loves Lacquer.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!! TGIF!!


----------



## summer2815

kenzibray said:


> Good news- looks like the app should be back up any day now !!



WOOHOOOOOO!



Sassys said:


> Sweetie, it will be okay. Us gals who are looking, searching and praying for happiness need to stick together. We shouldn't have to hurt alone.





Happy Friday dolls!  I am burnt out this week so I am super pumped for some rest and relaxation this weekend!!!!!


----------



## kenzibray

I have just been so tired lately. I swear I get home from work every day and just want to sleep!


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> I have just been so tired lately. I swear I get home from work every day and just want to sleep!


 
Same here!! Have not been to the gym since last Friday.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Same here!! Have not been to the gym since last Friday.



HA! You don't wanna know how long its been since I've been to the gym :couch:


----------



## Sassys

OMG, my cousin the Bride is nuts!!

I just sent her a picture of my boss's boyfriend (FINE as HELL!) and she had the nerve to say he was butt a$$ ugly. You guys should see the creature she is marrying (I sent pics to some of you in the past). The woman clearly needs to have her head examined.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Hard to stay positive when your season may not be for another 10years. I am 38 single and no children. I am old fashion and believe marriage first then babies, so if my season is not for another 10years I am screwed. I want to give birth to my own babies. Freezing eggs in NYC cost $10k + $2k every year they are stored. There is no guarantee the eggs will be viable once you spend the +$10k. Freezing and embryo is more viable. It really hurst when you have friends who have said they have no desire to have children or a man and then BAM that person gets a man and children. My co-worker has been saying for 3 years she does not want children yet (she would rather use the money to shop for designer clothes, bags and shoes). Last year, what happens, BAM she gets pregnant with identical twins. She prayed she would get boys (did not want girls getting her shopping money). BAM she just had twin girls. So, again someone around me gets what I have been praying and wishing for and she did not want it.
> 
> I am a good person and I am sure Summer is as well; so when do we get some happiness. I was always told, if you are a good person, good will come to you. Yet it seems, dumb A$$ people (ie Kardashians) get things handed to them on a silver platter and you know damn well they don't appreciate it.



Oh Sassys, I know exactly what you mean.  I had SugarB, but Baba was such a long time coming.  SugarB had a much older brother from his father's first marriage, and the Brother's two teenage daughters got pregnant one after the other, and I lost it.  I had a very huge, major 'why not me?' cry and prayer fest.  I honestly feel your pain.  It seems so long ago, but I still remember those feelings.  I'm truly sending good thoughts for you.  I want you to have everything you want.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Oh Sassys, I know exactly what you mean. I had SugarB, but Baba was such a long time coming. SugarB had a much older brother from his father's first marriage, and the Brother's two teenage daughters got pregnant one after the other, and I lost it. I had a very huge, major 'why not me?' cry and prayer fest. I honestly feel your pain. It seems so long ago, but I still remember those feelings. I'm truly sending good thoughts for you. I want you to have everything you want.


 
Thanks sweetie. I think everyone one should some how have what they want. What a person wants may be silly to others, but everyone should experience happiness. I know how Summer feels. I am trying hard to be positive for 2013. I know it's only 3 months into the year, but already I am losing hope (not as bad as 2012 though).


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Thanks sweetie. I think everyone one should some how have what they want. What a person wants may be silly to others, but everyone should experience happiness. I know how Summer feels. I am trying hard to be positive for 2013. I know it's only 3 months into the year, but already I am losing hope (not as bad as 2012 though).



You know what I would do in your situation. It's just me, but I would set myself a deadline, an age or something and say hey, if I don't have a man by this time to help me with it, I'd do it on my own and get artificially inseminated. Make your own rules and your own life. 

I understand about being old fashioned though and I know its not for everyone. I'm 25, (not thinking about kids anywhere in the near future... our dog is enough) but its ridiculous how many of my graduating class has kids. There's a girl who is pregnant with her FOURTH! (3 diff baby daddies) She had her first our senior year. Most of the girls that got pregnant in or right after high school have 2 or 3 kids by now.  Our county does have the highest teen pregnancy rate. 

But every one my age is in such a hurry to do it all. We're engaged and haven't even talked about the wedding. I'm not in a hurry at all. 

But don't give up hope. My aunt who is the pickiest woman on the planet. Got married at 39, had her first child at 40 and is expecting another this year and she will be 42. And they are the most stable happiest couple I know. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Morning Dolls!! TGIF!!



WW is Gone With The Wind Fabulous!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## summer2815

kenzibray said:


> You know what I would do in your situation. It's just me, but I would set myself a deadline, an age or something and say hey, if I don't have a man by this time to help me with it, I'd do it on my own and get artificially inseminated. Make your own rules and your own life.
> 
> I understand about being old fashioned though and I know its not for everyone. I'm 25, (not thinking about kids anywhere in the near future... our dog is enough) but its ridiculous how many of my graduating class has kids. There's a girl who is pregnant with her FOURTH! (3 diff baby daddies) She had her first our senior year. Most of the girls that got pregnant in or right after high school have 2 or 3 kids by now.  Our county does have the highest teen pregnancy rate.
> 
> But every one my age is in such a hurry to do it all. We're engaged and haven't even talked about the wedding. I'm not in a hurry at all.
> 
> But don't give up hope. My aunt who is the pickiest woman on the planet. Got married at 39, had her first child at 40 and is expecting another this year and she will be 42. And they are the most stable happiest couple I know. It's worth the wait.




Stories like your aunt's gives me hope.  It is really lovely.  

The thing that bothers me is the unknown.  You aren't guaranteed any of that so it makes waiting so difficult.  It's any everyday battle I face trying to be positive.

I am late 20s and most of my classmates are in relationships (engaged, married) and now moving on to babies.  It's tough.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So I was buying cotton pads and noticed the Modern Family collection by Nicole by OPI and I fell in love with Candid Cameron. At the time I didn't think it resembled anything in my OPI collection.
> 
> When I got home I realized that while it doesn't resemble my OPI it does look slightly similar to Thames in Butter London although I can't be completely sure.
> 
> 
> (I know the formula is different, but the colors slightly resemble each other.)
> 
> 
> Bishes, what say you?
> 
> 
> Please note . . . not my fingers. The top picture is from The Polish-Aholic and the bottom one is from Aly Loves Lacquer.


Doll, you need them both. The top has micro glitter and the bottom is more of a satin or pearlescent. Of course I have a nail polish problem...


----------



## kenzibray

summer2815 said:


> Stories like your aunt's gives me hope.  It is really lovely.
> 
> The thing that bothers me is the unknown.  You aren't guaranteed any of that so it makes waiting so difficult.  It's any everyday battle I face trying to be positive.
> 
> I am late 20s and most of my classmates are in relationships (engaged, married) and now moving on to babies.  It's tough.



Oh you have plenty of time  
She had her standards and she was not going to settle for anything less. My uncle (her brother) was also older when he got married in his mid thirties I think. 

My mom and dad never married. I was an "oops" baby. She married my step dad in her late 20s and had my two brothers in her 30s. 

Heck we had a chemistry teacher in high school who he and his wife (who had been married for years), didn't have children until they were in their 40s. 

I know its hard to fight the way you feel. I used to have these thoughts that I had to be married by this age and wanted kids by this age. But as I get older, I've learned to just let things happen as they happen. 

I had been in a relationship for 5ish years with my high school sweetheart. he joined the navy and we kind of just grew apart and had different interests and ended up breaking up. I tried dating around and going on blind dates, but then I just  threw up my hands and said i was over it. I  was happy being on my own. Some time later I had a friend who was bound & determined that I needed a date for my birthday since we were going out to dinner with her and her bf. I kicked and screamed but eventually she set me up with someone. And I've been with him ever since. I really think it just happens when  you're not looking and once you learn to be happy with yourself. 

The unknown is a scary thing. I'm in a stable relationship and we have a house together but I'm still worried that something will come along and change that. But I try not to think about it. It will all work out the way its supposed to


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Oh you have plenty of time
> She had her standards and she was not going to settle for anything less. My uncle (her brother) was also older when he got married in his mid thirties I think.
> 
> My mom and dad never married. I was an "oops" baby. She married my step dad in her late 20s and had my two brothers in her 30s.
> 
> Heck we had a chemistry teacher in high school who he and his wife (who had been married for years), didn't have children until they were in their 40s.
> 
> I know its hard to fight the way you feel. I used to have these thoughts that I had to be married by this age and wanted kids by this age. But as I get older, I've learned to just let things happen as they happen.
> 
> I had been in a relationship for 5ish years with my high school sweetheart. he joined the navy and we kind of just grew apart and had different interests and ended up breaking up. I tried dating around and going on blind dates, but then I just threw up my hands and said i was over it. I was happy being on my own. Some time later I had a friend who was bound & determined that I needed a date for my birthday since we were going out to dinner with her and her bf. I kicked and screamed but eventually she set me up with someone. And I've been with him ever since. *I really think it just happens when you're not looking and once you learn to be happy with yourself*.
> 
> The unknown is a scary thing. I'm in a stable relationship and we have a house together but I'm still worried that something will come along and change that. But I try not to think about it. It will all work out the way its supposed to


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I hate when people say that. Single women's kiss of death comment 

I also hate when people say, "You are not going to find him sitting on the sofa".

So we can't win, we get told he will come when you are not looking AND we get told, you won't find him sitting at home.


----------



## Cocolo

Caitlin, I don't do blue or green, but if I did - I would have to have both those colors.  Awesome.

A little birdie spoiled me - introduced me to fine English lacquer.  Now I'm trying so hard to be satisfied with my American brands (- I'm like one of those birds who takes shiny things, only I need it if it's purple.  Do you have any idea when I've come home with another purple polish, that I didn't know I had?  Either it's the same brand, or just the same shade. Unless I'm wearing it on my fingers when I am in the store, if it's a pretty purple, I think I need it.)   But damn, it even smells nice.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! Bleh  feel like crap. I am pmsing and eating a lot of junk.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I hate when people say that. Single women's kiss of death comment
> 
> I also hate when people say, "You are not going to find him sitting on the sofa".
> 
> So we can't win, we get told he will come when you are not looking AND we get told, you won't find him sitting at home.



Hahahahaha I'm sorry!! That's really how it happened for me though. I gave up "trying" to look and just decided I was going to focus on me. 

I'm not saying sit at home in yoga pants every weekend with a pint of Ben & Jerry's.. But I felt like the harder I looked the more frustrated I got. 

I started being pickier. Took a page out of my aunt's book. I made a mental checklist of qualities I liked and didn't like. Decided what were my deal breakers and ran through them before I would ever even agree to a date. 

I'd had enough of the crazies people were trying to set me up with. After my MOM of all people set me up with a guy who had a neck tattoo that said "Made in Germany" I was done with the random set ups.


----------



## laurenrr

Cocolo said:


> Hey dolls!  Just been informed there are some [del]lurkers[/del] new bishes hanging in the thread. Ok, at least one.  Let's make them feel welcome, and spread the germs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up is Laurenrr - she is a minkette, and followed back from the Special Order Pouch I think.  Anyway, she is really nice, and she may be the only 2 generation tpfer.  Maybe we can get her to bring her lovely mom over to see us too.  Less of course she wants the 'what happens in the Bish thread....Get's plastered all over the forum."  ok, I 'm all over the place.  it's the flu medicine.
> 
> 
> Any other quiet bishes get recognized tonight?


Whats up Bishes!  I have been creeping, er, following this thread for a little while but didnt feel fab enough to say hi ( wicked flu). Nice to meet you!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Caitlin, I don't do blue or green, but if I did - I would have to have both those colors.  Awesome.
> 
> A little birdie spoiled me - introduced me to fine English lacquer.  Now I'm trying so hard to be satisfied with my American brands (- I'm like one of those birds who takes shiny things, only I need it if it's purple.  Do you have any idea when I've come home with another purple polish, that I didn't know I had?  Either it's the same brand, or just the same shade. Unless I'm wearing it on my fingers when I am in the store, if it's a pretty purple, I think I need it.)   But damn, it even smells nice.


 You only wear purple? I get bored, have to change up every 2 days or so. If I leave it on a week it's a long time. Do you wear glitter? When the App is fixed I'll show you some of my purple glitters, you will love them!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh no.  There's mauve, electric mauve, rose, electric mauve, a gazillion shades of purple. glitter, purple glitter, glitter over anything, metaillics. Glitter black (ok, confession here, when I'm not all in purple, I'm in black.)  lol.  Black with glitter over it, oh, and lavenders.  Then I've even tried perriwinkle, but it was much more blue than purple, so I covered it with a coat of purple something and it looked great.  Then there's plum, raspberry, So, no boredom here.    I actually have purples to match each one of my purple bags.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!!  I'm just home enjoying coffee and watching episodes of Good Times on TVOne.  








laurenrr said:


> Whats up Bishes!  I have been creeping, er, following this thread for a little while but didnt feel fab enough to say hi ( wicked flu). Nice to meet you!



Hi doll and welcome!  I hope you feel better soon.  And even after you feel better, continue to be sick so you stay home another day or too.



Sassys said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I hate when people say that. Single women's kiss of death comment
> 
> I also hate when people say, "You are not going to find him sitting on the sofa".
> 
> So we can't win, we get told he will come when you are not looking AND we get told, you won't find him sitting at home.



Haha - I know right!  Maybe you should go out but wear a blindfold.  That way, you are not home on the sofa and you're "not looking" all at the same time. 



chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dollies! Bleh  feel like crap. I am pmsing and eating a lot of junk.



PMS=junk food.  I was just there last week and ate anything chocolatey in sight!  I may have even licked a dark-skinned brotha....the craving for chocolate was just THAT bad!


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!!  I'm just home enjoying coffee and watching episodes of Good Times on TVOne.
> animationplayhouse.com/coffeegal.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi doll and welcome!  I hope you feel better soon.  And even after you feel better, continue to be sick so you stay home another day or too.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - I know right!  Maybe you should go out but wear a blindfold.  That way, you are not home on the sofa and you're "not looking" all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> PMS=junk food.  I was just there last week and ate anything chocolatey in sight!  I may have even licked a dark-skinned brotha....the craving for chocolate was just THAT bad!


----------



## Cocolo

ok, Saturday and no posts for almost 12 hours? I have to say I think this thread has been overcome by the flu/bronchitis/pms and anything else known to Bishes.  Sounds to me like another one of Krabby's diabolical plots to overtake the world.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> ok, Saturday and no posts for almost 12 hours? I have to say I think this thread has been overcome by the flu/bronchitis/pms and anything else known to Bishes.  Sounds to me like another one of Krabby's diabolical plots to overtake the world.



I'm here! Nothing productive today. I am ashamed to say I bailed on the gym after my mani/pedi


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> I'm here! Nothing productive today. I am ashamed to say I bailed on the gym after my mani/pedi



Are you feeling better Doll?  I was ready to color my hair, and just didn't feel up to it.  I am sick of feeling sick.  Darn that Krabby!  She's probably on the beach peeing into a centaur's cocktail smirkiing right about now.

Show yourself Krab.  We know a cunning lawyer such as yourself lurks to view their handiwork.


----------



## chowlover2

Nothing productive here either. Did my nails and went out to dinner with my BFF. Just home chilling now in my recliner!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Are you feeling better Doll?  I was ready to color my hair, and just didn't feel up to it.  I am sick of feeling sick.  Darn that Krabby!  She's probably on the beach peeing into a centaur's cocktail smirkiing right about now.
> 
> Show yourself Krab.  We know a cunning lawyer such as yourself lurks to view their handiwork.



Yeah, I am still not feeling so great. I really wanted to be in that gym. The wedding in Jamaica will be here before I know it and I need to tighten up more.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I am still not feeling so great. I really wanted to be in that gym. The wedding in Jamaica will be here before I know it and I need to tighten up more.


Don't be so hard on yourself. Get well, then work out. You have plenty of time. You're already in great shape.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. Get well, then work out. You have plenty of time. You're already in great shape.



Thanks. Just want to look killer in my bikinis when I get there


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks. Just want to look killer in my bikinis when I get there


You will! I would bank on it!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You will! I would bank on it!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Cocolo

Yes, you'll be back up and running soon.  The crazy weather isn't helping anything either.  A nice warm day, we all go out and then it takes a nose dive and we have freaking snow again. 

You'll be fine for the wedding.  Have you straightened out the sleeping arrangments? Last I recall Your Cousin wanted you to room with your Aunt?  I hope you got that straightened out.


----------



## Bzemom

Howdy ladies! Things have been uber busy between work and home.   I am going to say a little prayer for everyone to have a good year and for everyone to have faith, hope, and love.

Have faith in yourself.
Have hope for yourself.
Have love for yourself.

If you don't have this for you, you will never have happiness.

 Now I am going to fix a drink for myself and go to bed. Hopefully Coco didn't use up all the Midori for sassy's welcome back party.  I may have to borrow Caitlin's new polish for my toes.


----------



## kenzibray

Sooo here it is, the end of March and we're expecting 6-8 inches of snow!!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Yes, you'll be back up and running soon.  The crazy weather isn't helping anything either.  A nice warm day, we all go out and then it takes a nose dive and we have freaking snow again.
> 
> You'll be fine for the wedding.  Have you straightened out the sleeping arrangments? Last I recall Your Cousin wanted you to room with your Aunt?  I hope you got that straightened out.



I shut that foolishness down. I booked my own room AND I booked it on the opposite side of the resort. The side I am staying in us adult only and more money. Everyone else is on the other side. My BFF also booked her room on my side.

I don't do room sharing unless you are a man I am sleeping with lol. We are not in college


----------



## chantal1922

kenzibray said:


> Sooo here it is, the end of March and we're expecting 6-8 inches of snow!!



Spring is being a bish! I guess spring decided to be fashionably late this year. Last I heard we may get 2-4 inched of slushy stuff. I am ready for warm weather and sun!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Spring is being a bish! I guess spring decided to be fashionably late this year. Last I heard we may get 2-4 inched of slushy stuff. I am ready for warm weather and sun!


 Amen! We are expecting the same tomorrow, I am looking forward to spring when it finally gets here!


----------



## caitlin1214

Feel better, Sassys.


Good thing you got that room shiz sorted out.


----------



## caitlin1214

So I ended up buying that Nicole nail polish. 


(Saying I already have that color polish is like saying I already have blue nail polish. No. I may have blue but I don't have THAT blue. I may have turquoise, but I don't have THAT turquoise.)


And now I have my eye on two glitters from the Selena Gomez collection (Mi Fantasia -top - and Sweet Dreams -bottom. . . . both pictures from The PolishAholic.)


It's odd. I never much paid attention to the Nicole by OPI stuff because I always got the OPI. But ever since I noticed the Candid Cameron, I passed by the Selena Gomez display and was like, "Ooh! What's this?"


----------



## summer2815

Hey Dolls!

Not looking forward to the weather today.  They are predicting rain/slush/ice today...yuck.  I want to break out my spring/summer dresses and open toe shoes!

My stomach is feeling a bit bleh today.  I just want to go back home and hide under my covers.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So I ended up buying that Nicole nail polish.
> 
> 
> (Saying I already have that color polish is like saying I already have blue nail polish. No. I may have blue but I don't have THAT blue. I may have turquoise, but I don't have THAT turquoise.)
> 
> 
> And now I have my eye on two glitters from the Selena Gomez collection (Mi Fantasia -top - and Sweet Dreams -bottom. . . . both pictures from The PolishAholic.)
> 
> 
> It's odd. I never much paid attention to the Nicole by OPI stuff because I always got the OPI. But ever since I noticed the Candid Cameron, I passed by the Selena Gomez display and was like, "Ooh! What's this?"


 I love the Selena colors as well, saw them a few weeks back on a nail blog I subscribe to, think they are gorg!


summer2815 said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Not looking forward to the weather today.  They are predicting rain/slush/ice today...yuck.  I want to break out my spring/summer dresses and open toe shoes!
> 
> My stomach is feeling a bit bleh today.  I just want to go back home and hide under my covers.


I'm having stomach issues as well!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I love the Selena colors as well, saw them a few weeks back on a nail blog I subscribe to, think they are gorg!
> 
> I'm having stomach issues as well!


 
Something is going on. I have thrown up twice this morning.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Something is going on. I have thrown up twice this morning.


 Yes, I'm been feeling queasy since last night and keep running to bathroom-YECH!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

We got the 3-6 inches of snow/wnd yesterday so I guess it is making its way across the country.  

I do hope everyone that isn't feeling so hot, feels better.  Since its going to snow, take a sick day and relax ladies.

OMG I love it when a 'certain' person post in the Singles thread. While it ruffles some feathers, this person's post totally cracks me up.  It's like watching glitter ponies - no, glitter UNICORNS as it is that unbeliveable!

Anyway, I hope you dolls have a great Monday!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> We got the 3-6 inches of snow/wnd yesterday so I guess it is making its way across the country.
> 
> I do hope everyone that isn't feeling so hot, feels better. Since its going to snow, take a sick day and relax ladies.
> 
> *OMG I love it when a 'certain' person post in the Singles thread. While it ruffles some feathers, this person's post totally cracks me up*.  It's like watching glitter ponies - no, glitter UNICORNS as it is that unbeliveable!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you dolls have a great Monday!


 

???


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I'm been feeling queasy since last night and keep running to bathroom-YECH!


 
I just threw up my lunch. I give up!!


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I just threw up my lunch. I give up!!




Oh Sassys!  I hope you feel better!  Are you at home?

Try to drink something so you don't get dehydrated.



Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> We got the 3-6 inches of snow/wnd yesterday so I guess it is making its way across the country.
> 
> I do hope everyone that isn't feeling so hot, feels better.  Since its going to snow, take a sick day and relax ladies.
> 
> OMG I love it when a 'certain' person post in the Singles thread. While it ruffles some feathers, this person's post totally cracks me up.  It's like watching glitter ponies - no, glitter UNICORNS as it is that unbeliveable!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you dolls have a great Monday!



Kansas, your posts crack me up!  I know who you mean though.  That poster usually causes quite a stir.  I don't get it though.  If you don't like what someone has to say either move on or ignore.  No need to berate them or make them feel bad.  At least that is how I roll.  They didn't say anything so horrific.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I'm been feeling queasy since last night and keep running to bathroom-YECH!



I hope you feel better too, chow.

I know what my issue is.  I follow a gluten free diet and had some GF cake yesterday.  While it is safe for me to eat, it sometimes gives me...hmm how do I put this delicately...some side effects LOL


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Oh Sassys! I hope you feel better! Are you at home?
> 
> Try to drink something so you don't get dehydrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas, your posts crack me up! I know who you mean though. That poster usually causes quite a stir. I don't get it though. If you don't like what someone has to say either move on or ignore. No need to berate them or make them feel bad. At least that is how I roll. They didn't say anything so horrific.


 
No, I am here at work. Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I'm been feeling queasy since last night and keep running to bathroom-YECH!


Oh no, sorry to hear that! Get better soon!



Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> We got the 3-6 inches of snow/wnd yesterday so I guess it is making its way across the country.
> 
> I do hope everyone that isn't feeling so hot, feels better.  Since its going to snow, take a sick day and relax ladies.
> 
> OMG I love it when a 'certain' person post in the Singles thread. While it ruffles some feathers, this person's post totally cracks me up.  It's like watching glitter ponies - no, glitter UNICORNS as it is that unbeliveable!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you dolls have a great Monday!



We got snow too, WTH, it's SPRING!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Thanks ladies, am hoping it's a 24 hr bug. I have the splitting headache now. Am going to head to bed early.


----------



## kenzibray

I  hope you all feel better soon!!!

 We got a decent amount of snow but it never really affected travel. I have to say I was a little disappointed. This winter I didn't get a single snow day!! If it's going to snow might as well make it worth it!


----------



## summer2815

I hope our sick bishes are feeling better today!

They said we were supposed to get snow and rain, but nothing.  Oh well!


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's up? I'm feeling better today, how is everyone else?


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!  I'm glad everyone is on the mend it sounds like. 

My day is pretty good - just tired from being up so late everynight but I will survive!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning bishes! I'm glad everyone is on the mend it sounds like.
> 
> My day is pretty good - just tired from being up so late everynight but I will survive!


 
Why are you up so late?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, what's up? I'm feeling better today, how is everyone else?


 
Starving!! To scared to eat real food.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Starving!! To scared to eat real food.


 When I had a similar problem, it took about 2 weeks to start to feel normal again. Here's to hoping the meds start working soon!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Why are you up so late?



Near the end of last year,  I and the guy I was seeing (he's in the USAF) had decided to split apart and see other people as he was being deployed - well we are back to "seeing" one another so to speak. lol  Unfortunately, because he is about 9 1/2 hours ahead of me, that means that I stay up late to chat when it's the morning for him and then later that day, he gets to stay up late and chat with me while it's morning here.  Only about 5 more months to go of this mess. lol  In the meantime, my concealer and Starbucks are working overtime!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Sassys? The App is finally workingand she can try it out!


----------



## kenzibray

Yay for the app!! I don't know if I like this color scheme though


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm liking the app!  You can change the color to a darker one under settings.


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Near the end of last year,  I and the guy I was seeing (he's in the USAF) had decided to split apart and see other people as he was being deployed - well we are back to "seeing" one another so to speak. lol  Unfortunately, because he is about 9 1/2 hours ahead of me, that means that I stay up late to chat when it's the morning for him and then later that day, he gets to stay up late and chat with me while it's morning here.  Only about 5 more months to go of this mess. lol  In the meantime, my concealer and Starbucks are working overtime!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Near the end of last year, I and the guy I was seeing (he's in the USAF) had decided to split apart and see other people as he was being deployed - well we are back to "seeing" one another so to speak. lol Unfortunately, because he is about 9 1/2 hours ahead of me, that means that I stay up late to chat when it's the morning for him and then later that day, he gets to stay up late and chat with me while it's morning here. Only about 5 more months to go of this mess. lol In the meantime, my concealer and Starbucks are working overtime!


 
Oh, okay!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Sassys? The App is finally workingand she can try it out!


 
I still don't get why the need for it, when I can just log on through the internet. I just don't get it lol, but I will see what it's about.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Humpday!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

While to do have to complete a few g*$%ls today , I had to come in share this gem of a thread. if you have been reading the 'singles thread' lately, this is like an appendix to that one. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/relationships-and-family/i-i-have-not-safe-look-attract-bad-810368.html

I literally died laughing....seriously. In fact, my ghost is typing this post right now.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> While to do have to complete a few g*$%ls today , I had to come in share this gem of a thread. if you have been reading the 'singles thread' lately, this is like an appendix to that one.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/relationships-and-family/i-i-have-not-safe-look-attract-bad-810368.html
> 
> I literally died laughing....seriously. In fact, my ghost that is typing this post right now.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hey chicas...I know this is so unorthodox, but I have to share this with you because a couple of us are in some Special Orders that are not going anywhere, but I have 2 orders that are RM CONFIRMED Ready for Production, but need more ladies to join!!! Omg these bags will be sooooo HAUTE!!!

So here is my act of desperation:

*Hey chicas, I'm in desperate need of some Minkettes!!! I have two seriously awesome Special Orders that need more participants. I have no idea how to advertise other than put the links to the SOs in my signature. Seems like most people don't even pay attention to signatures. Help chicas! Help me...join us if you love either or both of these Special Order specs!!! Nicole at RM has already confirmed that both of these Special Orders are ready for production. All that is needed are downpayments of at least 8 participants for each SO. These Bags will be HAUTE AS HELL!!!

LADIES, MATERIALS ARE READY!!! *
Let's make these sexy bags come to life!!!
RM is ready to take 30% Down Payment Immediately!!!

ONCE WE GET 8 LADIES, WE CAN GO INTO PRODUCTION!!!
 WOOOOOT!!!!!​
First SO: Black 5-Zip Clutch w/Back Zip Pocket, Blue Zipper Track, Silver HW, Long Tassels

*Style: 5-Zip Clutch w/Back Zip Pocket
1. Leather: Black Leather
2. Hardware: Silver Hardware
3. Lining: Black & Blue Polka Dot
4. Interior: Updated Interior with Metrocard pocket, metal RM plaque, & keyfob
5. Zipper Track: Bright Blue Zipper Track
6. Zipper Pull: Old Thick Zipper Pull
7. Tassels: Unfinished 
8. Feet: Hex Feet
9. Back Zipper: YES
Metal Nameplate on Back: YES *

***NO STUDS ON SHOULDER STRAP****

----------------------------------------------------------

Second SO: BQP MAM w/Pink Zipper Track, Light-Gold Siggy HW, Long Finished Tassels

*1. Style: Black Quilted Patent (BQP) MAM *
*2. Leather: Black Quilted Patent (BQP)*
*3. Hardware: Light Gold Signature (Siggy) Hardware *
*4. Feet: Hexagonal (Siggy Hardware)*
*5. Zipper Pull: Thick Zipper Pull (Siggy Hardware)*
*6. Zipper Track: Fuschia*
*7. Lining: Black & Blue Polka Dot Lining*
*8. Interior: Updated Interior with Keyfob and Metrocard Slip Pocket*
*9. Strap Hooks: Lobster Clasps (Not D-rings)*
*10. Tassels: Long Finished*


* So who's in? I know I am!!!
Think about ALL THOSE LOVELY TASSELS!!!!!  
SWEEET
The Links to each SO is MY Signature!!! Just click on "Join Us" in my siggie*​


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> While to do have to complete a few g*$%ls today , I had to come in share this gem of a thread. if you have been reading the 'singles thread' lately, this is like an appendix to that one.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/relationships-and-family/i-i-have-not-safe-look-attract-bad-810368.html
> 
> I literally died laughing....seriously. In fact, my ghost that is typing this post right now.



I saw this and then searched for the Part I.

You have me cracking up with your ghost comment!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> While to do have to complete a few g*$%ls today , I had to come in share this gem of a thread. if you have been reading the 'singles thread' lately, this is like an appendix to that one.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/relationships-and-family/i-i-have-not-safe-look-attract-bad-810368.html
> 
> I literally died laughing....seriously. In fact, my ghost is typing this post right now.



Wow! That's craziness...I have to see what his other threads are like..littlerock totally shut that down. The other stuff must be juicy! Lol I need to get up on my thread reading. Didn't even know there were singles/ relationship stuff on tpf. I'm still so green.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Near the end of last year,  I and the guy I was seeing (he's in the USAF) had decided to split apart and see other people as he was being deployed - well we are back to "seeing" one another so to speak. lol  Unfortunately, because he is about 9 1/2 hours ahead of me, that means that I stay up late to chat when it's the morning for him and then later that day, he gets to stay up late and chat with me while it's morning here.  Only about 5 more months to go of this mess. lol  In the meantime, my concealer and Starbucks are working overtime!


good luck to u!!



Sassys said:


> I still don't get why the need for it, when I can just log on through the internet. I just don't get it lol, but I will see what it's about.


the app is so much better when you browse on the phone. When you down load it, read the comments though!


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> I'm liking the app!  You can change the color to a darker one under settings.



Im not seeing that option?  I am on the iphone app.


----------



## kenzibray

Crazy day at work today. Another department but within our facility had laid off approx 80 people over the past few weeks. And they've recently found out its permanent because we lost a major customer over there. 

So we've had news crews & such in and out all day. Its a big story for our tiny town.


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> Im not seeing that option? I am on the iphone app.


 
I have Android but if you go to the 'More' option and click on it, look for 'settings' and you will find an otpion to make the screen darker.

HTH!


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> I have Android but if you go to the 'More' option and click on it, look for 'settings' and you will find an otpion to make the screen darker.
> 
> HTH!



Hmm maybe its only Android. I'm not seeing it on my iPhone


----------



## Ladybug09

My app is still down.


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> My app is still down.



I saw in the feedback forum some people had to delete it and reinstall.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Crazy day at work today. Another department but within our facility had laid off approx 80 people over the past few weeks. And they've recently found out its permanent because we lost a major customer over there.
> 
> So we've had news crews & such in and out all day. Its a big story for our tiny town.



That is so sad in this job market.


----------



## summer2815

That is a really sad story, Kenzi.  It scares me to think how bas unemployment still is.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My app is still down.



I got a message to update it, and I've had no problem.


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> That is so sad in this job market.





summer2815 said:


> That is a really sad story, Kenzi.  It scares me to think how bas unemployment still is.



They're trying to offer as many as they can positions in other departments. But most of them will still have to take a slight pay cut. But at least its a job

What's crazy is that the business was booming in that department and they just did a multi-million dollar expansion a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> My app is still down.


 


kenzibray said:


> I saw in the feedback forum some people had to delete it and reinstall.


 
Yes - I had to delete the old app and reinstall the new one (actually go into the marketplace and get it).  The new app is all yellow so one you get it, you should be good.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kenzibray said:


> Crazy day at work today. Another department but within our facility had laid off approx 80 people over the past few weeks. And they've recently found out its permanent because we lost a major customer over there.
> 
> So we've had news crews & such in and out all day. Its a big story for our tiny town.



That's terrible to hear. I hope your position stays permanent.

Unemployment is crazy...I still can't find work in my field. I've been majorly depressed by it for nearly a year now.


----------



## caitlin1214

So Nicole by OPI was on sale at Shopper's yesterday so I got the two glitters I was looking at, plus Inner Sparkle.


----------



## discoAMOUR

caitlin1214 said:


> So Nicole by OPI was on sale at Shopper's yesterday so I got the two glitters I was looking at, plus Inner Sparkle.



Ooooh! These glitters are super cute! What is a Shoppers? I never heard of that store. Is it similar to Ulta, or like a TJ Maxx? It's cool they have nice selection of polishes and good sales. Gotta love that!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Kansashalo said:


> Near the end of last year,  I and the guy I was seeing (he's in the USAF) had decided to split apart and see other people as he was being deployed - well we are back to "seeing" one another so to speak. lol  Unfortunately, because he is about 9 1/2 hours ahead of me, that means that I stay up late to chat when it's the morning for him and then later that day, he gets to stay up late and chat with me while it's morning here.  Only about 5 more months to go of this mess. lol  In the meantime, my concealer and Starbucks are working overtime!



Awww shucks! That's so sweet!!! 5 months will pass in no time! 
And what a catch! An airman! Hoooootttt! Lucky you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, what's up? I'm feeling better today, how is everyone else?



YaY! I'm so glad you're feeling better! 

Ps: you probably already saw this, but I just saw on the Nerd thread, Ninja Polish is restocking Nerd Lacquer on Friday, 2pm central time. Omggg I hope I remember and get something good. A nice, small birthday present to myself! Eeeekkk, crossing my fingers I don't miss out! Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

discoAMOUR said:


> Ooooh! These glitters are super cute! What is a Shoppers? I never heard of that store. Is it similar to Ulta, or like a TJ Maxx? It's cool they have nice selection of polishes and good sales. Gotta love that!



Shoppers Drug Mart is Canada's answer to CVS.



And I think Walgreens is like Pharma Plus. 

When I've been home for American Thanksgiving/Christmas, I've found myself saying "I need to go to Pharma Plus" when I meant to say Walgreens. It's odd, because I don't mix up Shopper's and CVS like that.

...Although once, at Shoppers, I wasn't entirely paying attention and instead of giving the cashier my Shoppers card, I put my keys on the counter. (I've got a CVS card key fob).

She just looked at them like, "What am I supposed to do with these?"


----------



## Ladybug09

Shoppers HERE is a grocery store! LOL




kenzibray said:


> I saw in the feedback forum some people had to delete it and reinstall.





chowlover2 said:


> I got a message to update it, and I've had no problem.





Kansashalo said:


> Yes - I had to delete the old app and reinstall the new one (actually go into the marketplace and get it).  The new app is all yellow so one you get it, you should be good.


Yup, that's what I had to do. Working now....Love the yellow.


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> YaY! I'm so glad you're feeling better!
> 
> Ps: you probably already saw this, but I just saw on the Nerd thread, Ninja Polish is restocking Nerd Lacquer on Friday, 2pm central time. Omggg I hope I remember and get something good. A nice, small birthday present to myself! Eeeekkk, crossing my fingers I don't miss out! Lol


Justgot an email that Harlow and Co have 3 exclusives that they are stocking 12PM today EDT!


----------



## Kansashalo

caitlin1214 said:


> So Nicole by OPI was on sale at Shopper's yesterday so I got the two glitters I was looking at, plus Inner Sparkle.


 
 I love these nails! I'm headed to Ulta later today to use my 20% coupon so I hope I can find a topcoat like that!



discoAMOUR said:


> That's terrible to hear. I hope your position stays permanent.
> 
> Unemployment is crazy...I still can't find work in my field. I've been majorly depressed by it for nearly a year now.


 
I'm praying that something will come your way doll! 

------------------------
Umm where has Tweegy and Bzemom been? I haven't seen those bishes in a hot minute. Something tells me that goals are a'foot.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I love these nails!  I'm headed to Ulta later today to use my 20% coupon so I hope I can find a topcoat like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying that something will come your way doll!
> 
> ------------------------
> Umm here has Tweegy and Bzemom been?  I haven't seen those bishes in a hot minute.  Something tells me that goals are a'foot.


 I think CB is luring them to the dark side...


----------



## Sassys

discoAMOUR said:


> That's terrible to hear. I hope your position stays permanent.
> 
> Unemployment is crazy...I still can't find work in my field. I've been majorly depressed by it for nearly a year now.


 
Sorry to hear that; what industry are you in?


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> Justgot an email that Harlow and Co have 3 exclusives that they are stocking 12PM today EDT!



OMG!!!! Wow! Will it say exclusive on there? Cuz I'm new to Nerd and have no idea what all the different names are. Only know a few! How exciting!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sassys said:


> Sorry to hear that; what industry are you in?



I'm an artist, and minored in art history. So I've been looking in the museum industry/galleries. It's hard because I don't have any work experience really, just a ton of internships I've done at printmaking workshops, and small galleries. And after graduation, instead of goin straight to work, I spent 8months taking care of my dying grandma, and her death destroyed me for a long time. Now I'm back on the hunt again, and it's exhausting. I might have to give up on a dream job, and become a waitress. I've done catering at a hotel before so I think I could manage. I have so many bills and loans to pay off. It's pretty devastating.


----------



## Sassys

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm an artist, and minored in art history. So I've been looking in the museum industry/galleries. It's hard because I don't have any work experience really, just a ton of internships I've done at printmaking workshops, and small galleries. And after graduation, instead of goin straight to work, I spent 8months taking care of my dying grandma, and her death destroyed me for a long time. Now I'm back on the hunt again, and it's exhausting. I might have to give up on a dream job, and become a waitress. I've done catering at a hotel before so I think I could manage. I have so many bills and loans to pay off. It's pretty devastating.


 
What about office temp work? Do you know Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook?


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sassys said:


> What about office temp work? Do you know Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook?



Yes, I do. I'll look into it. Thanks. Right now, any job would be ok with me.


----------



## Kansashalo

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm an artist, and minored in art history. So I've been looking in the museum industry/galleries. It's hard because I don't have any work experience really, just a ton of internships I've done at printmaking workshops, and small galleries. And after graduation, instead of goin straight to work, I spent 8months taking care of my dying grandma, and her death destroyed me for a long time. Now I'm back on the hunt again, and it's exhausting. I might have to give up on a dream job, and become a waitress. I've done catering at a hotel before so I think I could manage. I have so many bills and loans to pay off. It's pretty devastating.


 
You are definitely an extraordinary woman. I can't put into words how special it was for you to take care of your grandma during her last days and please know that your kindness will not go unrecognized by God/the universe/etc..  Since you have bills to pay, I would take a job that will allow you to make some money but still leave you with free time to job search/interview. I know that temping within your field is your preference, but there is nothing wrong with waitressing in the meantime.  Im sure  everyone has done that at one point or another. lol


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> You are definitely an extraordinary woman. I can't put into words how special it was for you to take of your grandma during her last days and please know that your kindness will not go unrecognized by God/the universe/etc..  Since you have bills to pay, I would take a job that will allow you to make some money but still leave you with free time to job search/interview. I know that temping within your field is your preference, but there is nothing wrong with waitressing in the meantime.  I everyone has done that at one point or another. lol


 
Agree 10000000000%


----------



## Sassys

discoAMOUR said:


> Yes, I do. I'll look into it. Thanks. Right now, any job would be ok with me.


 
I see you are in NYC. I know of a handful of temp agencies if you are interested. 

With temp agencies, you have to make sure you are in their face at all times. When positions come up, you want to make sure you are on your agent's mind. Basically you need to stalk them. Yes may come of as annoying, but it gets you positions on a regular.


----------



## chantal1922

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm an artist, and minored in art history. So I've been looking in the museum industry/galleries. It's hard because I don't have any work experience really, just a ton of internships I've done at printmaking workshops, and small galleries. And after graduation, instead of goin straight to work, I spent 8months taking care of my dying grandma, and her death destroyed me for a long time. Now I'm back on the hunt again, and it's exhausting. I might have to give up on a dream job, and become a waitress. I've done catering at a hotel before so I think I could manage. I have so many bills and loans to pay off. It's pretty devastating.



 I was unemployed for 10 months last year so I know how you feel. I don't have any advice that hasn't already been written by the other bishes but just know the right door will open one day.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Kansashalo said:


> You are definitely an extraordinary woman. I can't put into words how special it was for you to take care of your grandma during her last days and please know that your kindness will not go unrecognized by God/the universe/etc..  Since you have bills to pay, I would take a job that will allow you to make some money but still leave you with free time to job search/interview. I know that temping within your field is your preference, but there is nothing wrong with waitressing in the meantime.  Im sure  everyone has done that at one point or another. lol



 Awww babe, thanks.  My grams raised me my entire life with my mom. We were so close. I miss her terribly. But yea, I will get something that can pay my bills, metrocards and everyday needs. Waitressing sounds like it will be quick income too. I like that. Thanks for your support.




Sassys said:


> I see you are in NYC. I know of a handful of temp agencies if you are interested.
> 
> With temp agencies, you have to make sure you are in their face at all times. When positions come up, you want to make sure you are on your agent's mind. Basically you need to stalk them. Yes may come of as annoying, but it gets you positions on a regular.



That would be awesome!!!  I'd totally love to know which agencies are good. A lot of the sites I've been to want to charge you and make you go through all these other sites. It's ridiculous. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks for your support, babe!!! 



chantal1922 said:


> I was unemployed for 10 months last year so I know how you feel. I don't have any advice that hasn't already been written by the other bishes but just know the right door will open one day.



Aww, thanks sweetie! I'm sorry you had to struggle too. I'm glad you are on a better road now! :hi-5:


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOLOL that is hilarious. The cashier must have been like, "what the hell is the bish thinking?" lolol 

So cool...you're in Canada! That's awesome. I love CVS & Walgreens. They always have good sales. Although, I always seem to find my way to Duane Reade instead..no idea why--they're more expensive! lolol But they are EVERYWHERE in NYC, way more than the other two drugstores. Like one or two on every or every other block in Manhattan. CVS and Walgreens are much more in abundance in Queens and Brooklyn, than the city.




caitlin1214 said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart is Canada's answer to CVS.
> 
> And I think Walgreens is like Pharma Plus.
> 
> When I've been home for American Thanksgiving/Christmas, I've found myself saying "I need to go to Pharma Plus" when I meant to say Walgreens. It's odd, because I don't mix up Shopper's and CVS like that.
> 
> ...Although once, at Shoppers, I wasn't entirely paying attention and instead of giving the cashier my Shoppers card, I put my keys on the counter. (I've got a CVS card key fob).
> 
> She just looked at them like, "What am I supposed to do with these?"


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> You are definitely an extraordinary woman. I can't put into words how special it was for you to take care of your grandma during her last days and please know that your kindness will not go unrecognized by God/the universe/etc..  Since you have bills to pay, I would take a job that will allow you to make some money but still leave you with free time to job search/interview. I know that temping within your field is your preference, but there is nothing wrong with waitressing in the meantime.  Im sure  everyone has done that at one point or another. lol




I was just going to say this Disco.  God won't forget how you were there taking care of the angel he was calling home.  



Sassys said:


> I see you are in NYC. I know of a handful of temp agencies if you are interested.
> 
> With temp agencies, you have to make sure you are in their face at all times. When positions come up, you want to make sure you are on your agent's mind. Basically you need to stalk them. Yes may come of as annoying, but it gets you positions on a regular.



I guess I have to agree with this, but I worked as a placement counselor for TEMPO - the original Temp place on Long Island.  And there was one chick, who called every (oh my almost typed out the word, it's been twenty years but still P*sses me off) every effing morning to ask if I had anything for her, I would tell I'd check and call her back.  I would, and having been told she was a friend of the owner's wife.  So I would pick the best legal secretary job we had, call her and offer it to her, and she would call me a moron.  Didn't I remember she said she wouldn't be available till September, and here it was June?  Well, why the Eff was she calling in June if she couldn't work till September?  So, I got smart, she would call in the morning, and I told we had nothing for her.  I got called into the bosses office, because Don't ever tell his wife's best friend we had nothing for her.  Was I a moron?  (Now, unbeknownst to him or anyone else there, for me it was a summer job.  lol.  A temp job of sorts till I went back to school in the fall) So I went back to calliing her back each morning with a list of jobs for her, and she would yell at me, because.......well you know, she couldn't work for 3 months.  Then she called her friend and this time I was a moron because I kept offering her jobs when she's not available till September.  I got called into the office right after hanging up with her, I stood up, grabbed my purse and said so everyone could hear "I know, I'm a moron.  And I'm outta here"

So the temps were treated well, while the full time temp agency people were treated like crap.  Even timed in the bathroom.  Worst job I ever had.


----------



## discoAMOUR

OH NO koko!!! That's terrible. I wil call, but not daily...like every few days then?! I just really want to work and take care of myself while I work on my art portfolio for graduate school applications due next January! I need money baaaadly. Need it for bills, art materials...everything. I'm getting psyched. All I can think about is getting work, I'm not even creating any art work! Not having money stresses me out sooo much.



Cocolo said:


> I was just going to say this Disco.  God won't forget how you were there taking care of the angel he was calling home.
> 
> 
> I guess I have to agree with this, but I worked as a placement counselor for TEMPO - the original Temp place on Long Island.  And there was one chick, who called every (oh my almost typed out the word, it's been twenty years but still P*sses me off) every effing morning to ask if I had anything for her, I would tell I'd check and call her back.  I would, and having been told she was a friend of the owner's wife.  So I would pick the best legal secretary job we had, call her and offer it to her, and she would call me a moron.  Didn't I remember she said she wouldn't be available till September, and here it was June?  Well, why the Eff was she calling in June if she couldn't work till September?  So, I got smart, she would call in the morning, and I told we had nothing for her.  I got called into the bosses office, because Don't ever tell his wife's best friend we had nothing for her.  Was I a moron?  (Now, unbeknownst to him or anyone else there, for me it was a summer job.  lol.  A temp job of sorts till I went back to school in the fall) So I went back to calliing her back each morning with a list of jobs for her, and she would yell at me, because.......well you know, she couldn't work for 3 months.  Then she called her friend and this time I was a moron because I kept offering her jobs when she's not available till September.  I got called into the office right after hanging up with her, I stood up, grabbed my purse and said so everyone could hear "I know, I'm a moron.  And I'm outta here"
> 
> So the temps were treated well, while the full time temp agency people were treated like crap.  Even timed in the bathroom.  Worst job I ever had.


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> OH NO koko!!! That's terrible. I wil call, but not daily...like every few days then?! I just really want to work and take care of myself while I work on my art portfolio for graduate school applications due next January! I need money baaaadly. Need it for bills, art materials...everything. I'm getting psyched. All I can think about is getting work, I'm not even creating any art work! Not having money stresses me out sooo much.




No DIsco!  You SHOULD call everyday.  That woman I was talking about was a train wreck.  The ones who called READY to work got the jobs.. But this Beotch expected me to line something up for her 3 months down the line.  My job was to get today's openings filled with capable productive people.  I kinda think this woman would just call and play with us and then joke with the wife over liquid lunches.

But Sassys is absolutely right.  Call them everyday you want to work. And if you know your availabilty, call and tell them "I'm available all next week, and  Then hopefully, you'll get on the 'sweetheart list'.  I had a position for a legal secy, still unfilled by 10 am.  I finally got an answer from this woman who had been out gardening, and asked for a half hour to shower and hit the road.  She got rave reviews and got put on the sweetheart list.  She'd be called in advance if we saw we had a opening for the following week, the longest day assignments. everyone was happy. 

My point was, if you can't work in the immediate future, you have no business a) calling for placement and then complaining to the boss because we can't place you months down the line.

And if they ask you if you can work in 'their office' for a few days, if you do and they like you, when a regular job with them opens up you'll be the first one they offer it to.


----------



## discoAMOUR

OH! Ok...oopsie. I didn't want to become an annoying beotch to anyone! ok sounds great. I will be on top of that search tomorrow. I have to go home now, so tired and hungry.

after my job searching...i'm gonna have a huge cocktail of some sort, or many beers...something with alcohol in it. it'll be my birthday, and i'm not too happy with myself these days. i just want to get shwasted!!!!! shooot, i wanna get shwasted even when i'm not sad! lolol i've got a bottle of Malbec here in my art studio...i might start here before i hit up a bar tomorrow night. hell yea...that sounds so good. just need to find a bottle opener...hmmm...i have to buy one.

thanks again for all the support, you pretty bishes!!! Ya'll Have a Wonderful Night!!! mmmuah!



Cocolo said:


> No DIsco!  You SHOULD call everyday.  That woman I was talking about was a train wreck.  The ones who called READY to work got the jobs.. But this Beotch expected me to line something up for her 3 months down the line.  My job was to get today's openings filled with capable productive people.  I kinda think this woman would just call and play with us and then joke with the wife over liquid lunches.
> 
> But Sassys is absolutely right.  Call them everyday you want to work. And if you know your availabilty, call and tell them "I'm available all next week, and  Then hopefully, you'll get on the 'sweetheart list'.  I had a position for a legal secy, still unfilled by 10 am.  I finally got an answer from this woman who had been out gardening, and asked for a half hour to shower and hit the road.  She got rave reviews and got put on the sweetheart list.  She'd be called in advance if we saw we had a opening for the following week, the longest day assignments. everyone was happy.
> 
> My point was, if you can't work in the immediate future, you have no business a) calling for placement and then complaining to the boss because we can't place you months down the line.
> 
> And if they ask you if you can work in 'their office' for a few days, if you do and they like you, when a regular job with them opens up you'll be the first one they offer it to.


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> Awww babe, thanks.  My grams raised me my entire life with my mom. We were so close. I miss her terribly. But yea, I will get something that can pay my bills, metrocards and everyday needs. Waitressing sounds like it will be quick income too. I like that. Thanks for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome!!!  I'd totally love to know which agencies are good. A lot of the sites I've been to want to charge you and make you go through all these other sites. It's ridiculous. I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks for your support, babe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks sweetie! I'm sorry you had to struggle too. I'm glad you are on a better road now! :hi-5:



Waitressing rocks for quick money! You walk in with empty pockets and walk out with $$$ most places feed you or give you a discount on the food they sell, so that's another plus. You can do it nights and weekends, still have interviews during the week.


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> Waitressing rocks for quick money! You walk in with empty pockets and walk out with $$$ most places feed you or give you a discount on the food they sell, so that's another plus. You can do it nights and weekends, still have interviews during the week.



Yes, that sounds verey ideal!!! Money in my pockets, and interviews on the side. I'm all about that! Lol seriously.


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> Yes, that sounds verey ideal!!! Money in my pockets, and interviews on the side. I'm all about that! Lol seriously.


It's funny, I loved it, you meet an interesting variety of people. I did it after college before my real job. Would have been happy to keep doing it, but no benefits.( sick time, vacation time, medical benefits were offered as part of a package plan )  That said it's a great way to make fast money, and you can find a job anywhere. Also if you don't like where you are working, go somewhere else!


----------



## Cocolo

Disco? It's your birthday tomorrow?  Have a mega large cocktail.  Then come here and we'll party and tease you for typos!  (Hint Bishes - She LOVES RMs, and seems to like all colors).  Gotta make a couple of graphics.  See you in the A.M.  

Night Dolls.


----------



## chowlover2

Sweet dreams Dolls!


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> It's funny, I loved it, you meet an interesting variety of people. I did it after college before my real job. Would have been happy to keep doing it, but no benefits.( sick time, vacation time, medical benefits were offered as part of a package plan )  That said it's a great way to make fast money, and you can find a job anywhere. Also if you don't like where you are working, go somewhere else!



Well, I'm looking forward to it. It will help me destress a lot,particularly with the burden of my bills. Th's what makes me the most anxious--not being able to cover them.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> *Shoppers HERE is a grocery store*! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's what I had to do. Working now....Love the yellow.


 

Same here!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> They're trying to offer as many as they can positions in other departments. But most of them will still have to take a slight pay cut. But at least its a job
> 
> What's crazy is that the business was booming in that department and they just did a multi-million dollar expansion a couple of years ago.


 

Just goes to show nothing is solid anymore


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> With my birthday tomorrow (Sorry dolls I quoted her and removed the text, had to get her here










*Happy Birthday Disco!!!!
*​
I'm going to try and throw an inpromptu Bish Bash.  Don't know how many dolls are around, but once they smell the open booze, they'll come a runnin.


----------



## Sassys

So, the other day my friend was attacked by a woman on the subway. I thought maybe someone put it on youtube and did a search. I was amazed at how many brawls happen on the NYC subway (I am not really a rider). This one really caught my attention.

Woman maced another woman and her baby in the stroller goes flying out the door.


----------



## Cocolo

​

Gotta start shaking it early.  Partay in the Bish Thread!


----------



## Sassys

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *DISCOAMOUR *


----------



## summer2815

Happy Birthday Disco!


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> So, the other day my friend was attacked by a woman on the subway. I thought maybe someone put it on youtube and did a search. I was amazed at how many brawls happen on the NYC subway (I am not really a rider). This one really caught my attention.
> 
> Woman maced another woman and her baby in the stroller goes flying out the door.




Oh wow.  There is just no excuse for this.  I've been on the subway, um, 3 times.  Once as a child with my mother and brother.  Once as a fiancee going to the diamond district to design our wedding bands, and once with my brother to see a comedy show.  As a child, I was unaware of things, as a fiance it was midday and pretty safe, and with my brother a few years later it was late, deserted, and somewhat scary.  But my brother was a big guy who did karate for a long time.  Also naively, I wore a bunch of jewelry to the club.  We were walking down in the station, it was well lit, but not crowded, and as a guy passed us, I saw him really check out the bling, then his gaze turned to my brother, he looked him up and down, and actually shook his head as to say "Nah, not chancing it"  my brother saw the same thing, and said "well we just dodged a bullet.  What made you wear all that?" I replied "I didn't know I shouldn't"    So those are my 3 times in the subway.  After the show near incident, it was drive in to a friend's apartment, and then taking cabs if we didn't want to lose the spot.  

Sassys, that is such an eye opener.  Stay off the subway doll, unless you've got a linebacker with you.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Oh wow. There is just no excuse for this. I've been on the subway, um, 3 times. Once as a child with my mother and brother. Once as a fiancee going to the diamond district to design our wedding bands, and once with my brother to see a comedy show. As a child, I was unaware of things, as a fiance it was midday and pretty safe, and with my brother a few years later it was late, deserted, and somewhat scary. But my brother was a big guy who did karate for a long time. Also naively, I wore a bunch of jewelry to the club. We were walking down in the station, it was well lit, but not crowded, and as a guy passed us, I saw him really check out the bling, then his gaze turned to my brother, he looked him up and down, and actually shook his head as to say "Nah, not chancing it" my brother saw the same thing, and said "well we just dodged a bullet. What made you wear all that?" I replied "I didn't know I shouldn't" So those are my 3 times in the subway. After the show near incident, it was drive in to a friend's apartment, and then taking cabs if we didn't want to lose the spot.
> 
> Sassys, that is such an eye opener. Stay off the subway doll, unless you've got a linebacker with you.


 
I am not a subway rider (only on emergencies when I have to hurry up), I am a bus rider. Subway creeps me out. I can't relax on it. 

I just can't believe she maced her and had the nerve to think she would not get her a$$ kicked for that.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


*Hey Disco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Happy Birthday Disco


----------



## Cocolo

Oh Disco -  We have presents, and food, and more entertainment.  I hear Kimmy herself will be making a video appearance,  But we have to be sloppy drunk for that one.

I'm running out to the caterers, be back soon.  in the meantime  Look who's here?






Yes, Back by popular demand -  for your veiwing entertainment - It's Pony Boy.  And you can see he's already been tipped once, so he'll be doing something lewd for sure.  

Just keep the carrots away from him, ok? Remember what happened last time?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> So, *the other day my friend was attacked by a woman on the subway.* I thought maybe someone put it on youtube and did a search. I was amazed at how many brawls happen on the NYC subway (I am not really a rider). This one really caught my attention.
> 
> Woman maced another woman and her baby in the stroller goes flying out the door.





oh my goodness, I hope she is ok. People are VERY quick to get physical nowadays. I don't even get into back and forths with strangers never know what someone may do. Its just not worth it.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> oh my goodness, I hope she is ok. People are VERY quick to get physical nowadays. I don't even get into back and forths with strangers never know what someone may do. Its just not worth it.


 
She is okay. Pretty shaken up. She brushed into a woman, and said "Oh, I'm sorry" and sat down. The woman then says "You could have said excuse me". My friend then said, "I am sorry you did not hear me, but I did say excuse". 20 min into the ride the woman is getting ready to get off and starts punching my friend. They both fall to the floor and the woman is beating her with her fist and aluminum water bottle. Our other friend jumps into to help her, along with another woman (no one else helped). The woman then runs off, just as the doors are closing. MY friend is crying and distraught and says to the men sitting there "Thank you for helping me!!".

She called me crying and went out with our friend and got drunk (All the years I have known her, I have only seen her have two drinks max).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She is okay. Pretty shaken up. She brushed into a woman, and said "Oh, I'm sorry" and sat down. The woman then says "You could have said excuse me". My friend then said, "I am sorry you did not hear me, but I did say excuse". 20 min into the ride the woman is getting ready to get off and starts punching my friend. They both fall to the floor and the woman is beating her with her fist and aluminum water bottle. Our other friend jumps into to help her, along with another woman (no one else helped). The woman then runs off, just as the doors are closing. MY friend is crying and distraught and says to the men sitting there "Thank you for helping me!!".
> 
> She called me crying and went out with our friend and got drunk (All the years I have known her, I have only seen her have two drinks max).


 


:cry:

This is terrible! All over a shoulder brush. People are evil and crazy!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> So, the other day my friend was attacked by a woman on the subway. I thought maybe someone put it on youtube and did a search. I was amazed at how many brawls happen on the NYC subway (I am not really a rider). This one really caught my attention.
> 
> Woman maced another woman and her baby in the stroller goes flying out the door.




I think I saw a closer version of this...the lady in white was out of control though...once the other lady walked off the train, let it GO!



Sassys said:


> She is okay. Pretty shaken up. She brushed into a woman, and said "Oh, I'm sorry" and sat down. The woman then says "You could have said excuse me". My friend then said, "I am sorry you did not hear me, but I did say excuse". 20 min into the ride the woman is getting ready to get off and starts punching my friend. They both fall to the floor and the woman is beating her with her fist and aluminum water bottle. Our other friend jumps into to help her, along with another woman (no one else helped). The woman then runs off, just as the doors are closing. MY friend is crying and distraught and says to the men sitting there "Thank you for helping me!!".
> 
> She called me crying and went out with our friend and got drunk (All the years I have known her, I have only seen her have two drinks max).



did she call the cops? She should and report the train and time...they should have that on tape and I would file charges.

and of COURSE no one helped...that's the era we live in..

I was at a CVS on evening and it was in a shopping center where a Shoppers had closed, so most of the lot vacant, on the other side of the lot as I'm cranking my car, I see a GROUP of guys get out of their car, jump ONE guy and just start beating him up....a man is walking by, just staring...I pick up my phone to call the cops, looks like they are done, but then they start in on him again...before I call the cops, they all hop in a car and ride off..

I probably shouldn't have done this, but I drive over to the other side, the guys clothes are ripped and he's bleediing, I tell him I saw what happened and was calling the cops, he tells me, No, etc the guys being punks to jump him, etc....As I get back in my car, I notice a car FULL of people right where the fight had happened, and they never did a thing.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I think I saw a closer version of this...the lady in white was out of control though...once the other lady walked off the train, let it GO!
> 
> 
> 
> did she call the cops? She should and report the train and time...they should have that on tape and I would file charges.
> 
> and of COURSE no one helped...that's the era we live in..
> 
> I was at a CVS on evening and it was in a shopping center where a Shoppers had closed, so most of the lot vacant, on the other side of the lot as I'm cranking my car, I see a GROUP of guys get out of their car, jump ONE guy and just start beating him up....a man is walking by, just staring...I pick up my phone to call the cops, looks like they are done, but then they start in on him again...before I call the cops, they all hop in a car and ride off..
> 
> I probably shouldn't have done this, but I drive over to the other side, the guys clothes are ripped and he's bleediing, I tell him I saw what happened and was calling the cops, he tells me, No, etc the guys being punks to jump him, etc....As I get back in my car, I notice a car FULL of people right where the fight had happened, and they never did a thing.




The woman in white is the one that was maced; she should be out of control.
There are no cameras on NYC subways, so there is no need to report to cops.


----------



## Kansashalo

*PONY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG he hasn't been around these parts in ages!!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Birthday Disco!party:


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys I am so sorry for your friend.  Never engage.  She said  she was sorry, but the other woman sounds like she was out of control.  I can't believe none of the men came to her aid.  It's true you never know, the other person could have a gun, or a knife. You never know what kind of crazy you're up against.  Maybe your friend should find a support group or something.  You know, just so she knows she's not alone.  Feeling like a victim is a terrible feeling.  I'm glad you other friend was there to help her, but I can't beliee those men who wouldn't step in a help her.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!! OMFG girls! Thank you soooo much for the love!!!! 

I was so anxious last night, I didn't sleep At All! Went to the diner for an omlette and finally passed out at 11am this morning! Mom came homefrom work and surprised me with cards and a cute pink ice cream cake! We just had dinner, and I was thinking, holy moly, I didn't go on tpf!!! I feel so loved!  Thank ya'll sooooooo much!!! 

I got some singles, ready for my sexy strippers! Woooot! Can I do shots off their abs?!?! YES I think I should!!!! 

You all are so sweet to me! Thanks sexy ladies!!! Keepin it haute all night long!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Woooot wooooot woooooot! 

Can those hot men oil me up too!!!!! Lol Hot Hot Hooooot!

Ya'll are the BEST BISHES Eveeeeerrr!



Cocolo said:


> *Happy Birthday Disco!!!!
> *​
> I'm going to try and throw an inpromptu Bish Bash.  Don't know how many dolls are around, but once they smell the open booze, they'll come a runnin.


----------



## discoAMOUR

I'm so sorry the hear about all these traumatic incidents on the subway and the streets.

Usually if someone is bothering me on the subway, it's some guy trying to pick me up, cuz I make too much eye contact and smile out of politeness. Men take it as more than what it is. Idiots. And it's always someone I wouldn't want anything to do with!!! Damn! Why do the ugly ones haves so much confidence? where are the hotties? The hotties only eye-flirt, they never make a real move. Someone pass those hotties a drink so they'll loosen up!!!

But, I've been physically attacked on the subway. 5 years ago, this one guy kicked me in the calf on my way off the train. Out of 50 friggin people coming off, I was the one he kicked. Dirtbag. 

Then, last fall, it was rush hour, I saw this tall white dude walking in my path toward me. I knew he wasn't going to move, so I stepped to the side, to be out of his way. The dirtbag, literally leaned down to my height at 5'5, and jammed his shoulder into my chest, and then straightened up and kept moving. People just watched and stared at me, and kept moving. No one said a word. I was in such shock when he hit me, I said "what the f--k!" To him as I turned around and watched him walk away, standing there rubbing my chest where he hit me. I couldn't believe it. I was so scared. This guy was sooo tall and solidly built. He went out of his way to hurt me. When I snapped out of it, I started to tear-up. I got scared, because I realized he really could have hurt me much worse. I felt lucky that he didn't.

Most times, the subway has been fine for me. But you never ever know what the hell people will do. I just try to stay alert. Not stand too close to people if I don't have to, and never stay in a train car alone with too many men. I'm very cautious...sometimes not. But at night, when I'm alone, I'm alert. There are some crazy, insanely nasty mother-effs out there. I try putting my "game face" on. I think people think I'm an easy target, cuz I used to walk around with my head in the clouds. I've gotten a lot better.

I think a lot of people are just miserable a-holes and don't like to see cheerful people. I really believe that. Misery loves company.

Stay safe ladies!


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> Woooot wooooot woooooot!
> 
> Can those hot men oil me up too!!!!! Lol Hot Hot Hooooot!
> 
> Ya'll are the BEST BISHES Eveeeeerrr!




YAY! The Birthday GIrl is here!  Doll, the Bartenders have work to do (yeah, right  )  They're busy getting us drunk.

Have one of these, 




and let me bring out the guys who are just here for our entertainment.  Encore Hermes brought them over I believe, and well, since this is an open forum, I just had to dress them up a little with the purple hearts over Where the stem was while they were growing on the yumyum tree!







Oh, and what did you think about Pony Boy?  He's something isn't he?


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, confession time, I was about to bring you out a nice big drink, but I saw the [del]stolen[/del] adorable little puppies who followed us in here, and decided you should have one as a birthday present.

NOW I'll get you something to drink!






Since you're here - time to bring out some of the food.  






I know this is one of Disco's favorites, so everybody grab a plate of chicken and waffles!


----------



## chowlover2

Boys and booze, does it get any better than this? Yes, puppies! I am so glad I live in the boonies and don't have to deal with subway drama. What's been happening in Philly is total strangers pushing people off the platforms at train stops into oncoming trains. What is wrong with people these days?


----------



## chowlover2

And here's a little birthday surprise.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> She is okay. Pretty shaken up. She brushed into a woman, and said "Oh, I'm sorry" and sat down. The woman then says "You could have said excuse me". My friend then said, "I am sorry you did not hear me, but I did say excuse". 20 min into the ride the woman is getting ready to get off and starts punching my friend. They both fall to the floor and the woman is beating her with her fist and aluminum water bottle. Our other friend jumps into to help her, along with another woman (no one else helped). The woman then runs off, just as the doors are closing. MY friend is crying and distraught and says to the men sitting there "Thank you for helping me!!".
> 
> She called me crying and went out with our friend and got drunk (All the years I have known her, I have only seen her have two drinks max).



This is so horrible.  I have no words.


----------



## discoAMOUR

HELL YEA! This a SEXY, YUMMY PARTY!!! I'm so happy!!!



Cocolo said:


> YAY! The Birthday GIrl is here!  Doll, the Bartenders have work to do (yeah, right  )  They're busy getting us drunk.
> 
> Have one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me bring out the guys who are just here for our entertainment.  Encore Hermes brought them over I believe, and well, since this is an open forum, I just had to dress them up a little with the purple hearts over Where the stem was while they were growing on the yumyum tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and what did you think about Pony Boy?  He's something isn't he?





Cocolo said:


> Ok, confession time, I was about to bring you out a nice big drink, but I saw the [del]stolen[/del] adorable little puppies who followed us in here, and decided you should have one as a birthday present.
> 
> NOW I'll get you something to drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're here - time to bring out some of the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is one of Disco's favorites, so everybody grab a plate of chicken and waffles!


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> And here's a little birthday surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121090



OMG!!!! POCKETBOOK! Yay! So many fun colors!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sassys said:


> She is okay. Pretty shaken up. She brushed into a woman, and said "Oh, I'm sorry" and sat down. The woman then says "You could have said excuse me". My friend then said, "I am sorry you did not hear me, but I did say excuse". 20 min into the ride the woman is getting ready to get off and starts punching my friend. They both fall to the floor and the woman is beating her with her fist and aluminum water bottle. Our other friend jumps into to help her, along with another woman (no one else helped). The woman then runs off, just as the doors are closing. MY friend is crying and distraught and says to the men sitting there "Thank you for helping me!!".
> 
> She called me crying and went out with our friend and got drunk (All the years I have known her, I have only seen her have two drinks max).



That is sooo freakin horrible! I can't believe this! People are so devious it's disgusting. Your poor friend must have been distraught, embarrassed, all sorts of emotions must have ran threw her. What a terrible experience. Pobrecita. I'm so sorry for her.


----------



## Cocolo

Yeah Presents.  I'll be right back.  I'm just going to move these lovely bags out of the way.


----------



## Cocolo

Here's a little something from all of us in the Bish Thread.


----------



## chantal1922

Oh snap a bish birthday bash! Happy Birthday Disco!


----------



## laurenrr

Happy bday Disco!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Ok, confession time, I was about to bring you out a nice big drink, but I saw the [del]stolen[/del] adorable little puppies who followed us in here, and decided you should have one as a birthday present.
> 
> NOW I'll get you something to drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're here - time to bring out some of the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is one of Disco's favorites, so everybody grab a plate of chicken and waffles!




Nom-nom-nom!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> Here's a little something from all of us in the Bish Thread.



Oh yessssss! I love it, chicas! Muchas gracias!!! I'm in love!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Girls, I'm so twisted right now! I'm feeling the love! So happy! Thanks for the bday wishes babes!!! I'm so lucky! Kissy kiss kiss for all my lovely bishes!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Here's a Birthday Cake Doll!.....Hope your birthday was as awesome as you are!







See you in the morning.  I'll just go sleep behind the bar!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> Here's a Birthday Cake Doll!.....Hope your birthday was as awesome as you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in the morning.  I'll just go sleep behind the bar!



Oh man! BEST.BIRTHDAY.CAKE.EVERRR!!! 
Cheers!  Ya'll are so sweet!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Saturday Dolls! I cannot wait til Monday! I am in a cooking and cleaning frenzy today for Easter tomorrow. Monday, I am lolling in bed all day!


----------



## Cocolo

Doll, better not shout it out too loud.  Almost sounds like a goal.  What are you making? How many peeps? If what you're making is better than what I'm making..........








I just finished coloring the eggs.  This year Baba is hiding them, and SugarB has to find them.  Baba is soooo looking forward to this.  The torment of having to find them all, all those years is coming back to SugarB.  I'm just watching to a) remember where they are and B) reign in Baba if he wants to put one in a ridiculous place.    SugarB is very good natured about this, but all Baba can think is ahh, sweet revenge.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll, better not shout it out too loud.  Almost sounds like a goal.  What are you making? How many peeps? If what you're making is better than what I'm making..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished coloring the eggs.  This year Baba is hiding them, and SugarB has to find them.  Baba is soooo looking forward to this.  The torment of having to find them all, all those years is coming back to SugarB.  I'm just watching to a) remember where they are and B) reign in Baba if he wants to put one in a ridiculous place.    SugarB is very good natured about this, but all Baba can think is ahh, sweet revenge.


 It's only 8 people! For apps I made my spinach artichoke dip, sausage cheese tarts, storebought pigs in a blanket and one of my guests is bringing shrimp lejon. For dinner we are having glazed ham, potato salad, marinated asparagus, carrots and monkey bread. For dessert I made a coconut pound cake. Come on down! Today is the crazy day doing all the work. Tomorrow I just have to bake the ham and heat the apps. I was also cleaning and putting my Fenton bunnies out in my hutch. Too many goals, but I can loll in bed all day Monday, so that's my light at the end of the tunnel! I normally get done much quicker, but the back problems are causing me to take frequent breaks. I'm not looking for more problems!


----------



## Cocolo

I'm sorry you're hurting Chow.  Your appitizers sound great.  That reminds me, I have an unopened box of pigs in blankets.  We may do appys now after all.

I'm doing the full turkey thing.  Baba doesn't care for ham that much, and loves turkey dinner.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Easter all you gorgeous Bishes.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Easter!


----------



## Lapis

Happy Easter loves!
Sorry I haven't been around, life is still a little crazy but I promise to start making time to pop in more frequently.


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Easter, Dolls!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm sorry I was late to your party, Disco!


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> I was unemployed for 10 months last year so I know how you feel. I don't have any advice that hasn't already been written by the other bishes but just know the right door will open one day.



True that. You just have to keep trying. I was looking for work for almost a year before I found my job at the Daily Bread.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> Shoppers HERE is a grocery store! LOL



The store's full name is Shoppers Drug Mart, but everybody just calls it Shoppers.




(You can tell you're Canadian when . . . .)


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> I love these nails! I'm headed to Ulta later today to use my 20% coupon so I hope I can find a topcoat like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying that something will come your way doll!
> 
> ------------------------
> Umm where has Tweegy and Bzemom been? I haven't seen those bishes in a hot minute. Something tells me that goals are a'foot.


 
Xoxoxoxox



chowlover2 said:


> I think CB is luring them to the dark side...


 
My husband's goals are taking alot of time. I am having to do more at home. We had family over for Easter. I did most of the work.  I enjoy having everyone over, last year we didnt have a family get together and i really missed it.  Normally hubby does a ton, but he is out of state for work for a few weeks.  It is 10:15pm and I am trying catch up on work emails cuz the my job is also picking up.




Kansashalo said:


> You are definitely an extraordinary woman. I can't put into words how special it was for you to take care of your grandma during her last days and please know that your kindness will not go unrecognized by God/the universe/etc..  Since you have bills to pay, I would take a job that will allow you to make some money but still leave you with free time to job search/interview. I know that temping within your field is your preference, but there is nothing wrong with waitressing in the meantime.  Im sure  everyone has done that at one point or another. lol


 

Disco you a beautiful woman.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> I am not a subway rider (only on emergencies when I have to hurry up), I am a bus rider. Subway creeps me out. I can't relax on it.



I have to ride the subway every day and my rule of thumb is, "Whatever's happening, eyes down, don't make eye contact and change seats if necessary."



Luckily nothing too crazy has happened, but there is the occasional vagrant. (I'm not knocking homeless people. It's an unfortunate situation they're in, but there are homeless people and then there are those where you really do need to follow the "eyes down, no eye contact" rule.)



Then there was one other time I was catching the subway to Bloor so I can go home. Just as a background, the doors chime when they're about to close and while we're not given all the time in the world, it's certainly enough for people to exit the train and other people to get on.

So I'm on the train, people are getting on and the doors chime. And this woman runs on at the last minute (stopping the doors from closing as she did so) and cursing about . . . something. I had my earbuds in at the time. 

I didn't know what her problem was and I didn't want to engage. A couple of kids on their way home from school made the mistake of using logic with her which she was't getting. They finally gave up, but the whole time I was thinking, "Dude, just . . . no. Don't engage." (Well, I was thinking it. Someone standing next to me actually said as much.)


----------



## caitlin1214

My aunt didn't do Easter dinner this year because no day on the weekend was good for everybody: when she didn't have to work, her kids did. And when she had to work, her kids were off.


My parents are coming to Toronto at the end of April and my aunt is planning a dinner thing then. 


Given what's been going on with my mom right now I'm not exactly excited to be seeing her but I am looking forward to seeing my dad again.


----------



## Bzemom

I *was  *going to raid my daughter's Easter backet, eat the little chocolate shaped like a carrot, but I think not..... I can't get that carrot comment out of my mind.  Easter won't be the same due to Pony boy.   



Cocolo said:


> Oh Disco -  We have presents, and food, and more entertainment.  I hear Kimmy herself will be making a video appearance,  But we have to be sloppy drunk for that one.
> 
> I'm running out to the caterers, be back soon.  in the meantime  Look who's here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Back by popular demand -  for your veiwing entertainment - It's Pony Boy.  And you can see he's already been tipped once, so he'll be doing something lewd for sure.
> 
> Just keep the carrots away from him, ok? Remember what happened last time?


----------



## Bzemom

I am late.  Happy birthday disco!


----------



## Ladybug09

I absolutely LOATHE Peeps!

Yuck!


----------



## Ladybug09

Coco, I dont' think the guys in these pics like girls...


Cocolo said:


> YAY! The Birthday GIrl is here!  Doll, the Bartenders have work to do (yeah, right  )  They're busy getting us drunk.
> 
> Have one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me bring out the guys who are just here for our entertainment.  Encore Hermes brought them over I believe, and well, since this is an open forum, I just had to dress them up a little with the purple hearts over Where the stem was while they were growing on the yumyum tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and what did you think about Pony Boy?  He's something isn't he?


----------



## Bzemom

Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Bzemom said:


> I *was  *going to raid my daughter's Easter backet, eat the little chocolate shaped like a carrot, but I think not..... I can't get that carrot comment out of my mind.  Easter won't be the same due to Pony boy.



Oh no.  I broke Easter for BzeM.  

I'm sorry.  I didn't know that chocolate came in carrot shapes.    I've missed so much with Baba never eating candy.  I got him a chocolate bunny in his easter basket one year, a white one, and his little 3 year old face looked at me and said "What was the Easter Bunny thinking?"  And his face was totally WTF?  So he always got video games, and music cds.  

Damn you Bze, now I need to find a chocolate carrot.  


Hope everyone had a great Easter.  I am recovering from all the work today.  Not doin a damn thing but bishin around.


----------



## summer2815

Hey dolls!

I hope everyone who celebrates how a very lovely Easter.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!  Just a reminder that it is April Fool's day so be on the lookout for any pranksters. "sneaky:



Ladybug09 said:


> I absolutely LOATHE Peeps!
> 
> Yuck!


 
Oh man, I LOVE Peeps! And if you microwave them, hot Peeps are even better!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I absolutely LOATHE Peeps!
> 
> Yuck!


 
That and that nasty candy corn


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!  Hope everyone had a great Easter.

I will be out of town on business again, so may not be around that often this week (heading to Miami tonight).


----------



## Bzemom

Lindt makes little chocolate carrots. Reese's has a carrot shaped bag fill ed with the little pieces.  

I really shouldn't be eating them anyway. 



Cocolo said:


> Oh no.  I broke Easter for BzeM.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I didn't know that chocolate came in carrot shapes.    I've missed so much with Baba never eating candy.  I got him a chocolate bunny in his easter basket one year, a white one, and his little 3 year old face looked at me and said "What was the Easter Bunny thinking?"  And his face was totally WTF?  So he always got video games, and music cds.
> 
> Damn you Bze, now I need to find a chocolate carrot.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Easter.  I am recovering from all the work today.  Not doin a damn thing but bishin around.


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!  Just a reminder that it is April Fool's day so be on the lookout for any pranksters. "sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I LOVE Peeps! And if you microwave them, hot Peeps are even better!


 

Inbtween two graham crackers with chocolate!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> That and that *nasty candy corn*


Yuck!


----------



## chowlover2

bzemom said:


> inbtween two graham crackers with chocolate!!!!


 yum!


----------



## summer2815

I live for candy corn!


----------



## Kansashalo

I have to stay away from the candy corn because they are sooooooooooo good.


----------



## Cocolo

I. Have. Never. Tried.A. Peep.  But I do love Marshmallow


----------



## Sassys

WTF!! These colors are giving me a headache!!


----------



## Ladybug09

how do we take off this freaking 'color blocking'? REALLY! why put this on here.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> WTF!! These colors are giving me a headache!!


Really. Me to!.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Really. Me to!.


 
This better be April Fools


----------



## kenzibray

I'm guessing it's Vlad's way of saying "April Fool's!!"


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> This better be April Fools


We can only hope!


----------



## Sassys

I am out of here; heading home to pack. These colors are making me dizzy.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> I am out of here; heading home to pack. These colors are making me dizzy.



There's a "Theme Switcher" at the bottom right. You can go back to the regular page


----------



## summer2815

I got a good laugh at the colorblock!  Thankfully there is a way to shut it off though.  April Fools!

Sassys - have a safe trip!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Dolls,  I just posted Pony boy in the feedback thread with everyone complaining about the color blocking.  He matches so perfectly.  WooHoo


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hey Dolls,  I just posted Pony boy in the feedback thread with everyone complaining about the color blocking.  He matches so perfectly.  WooHoo


 I switched back to the regular colors, those bright ones were giving me a headache. 

I think we ( I mean you Coco ) need to make an avatar to locate Tweegy. She has been missing awhile now, although I don't see her posting anywhere else. Let me check her profile and make sure she is not on a timeout.

How have you never had Peeps? And you like marshmallow. I only eat them once a year, but Easter is not the same without them.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I switched back to the regular colors, those bright ones were giving me a headache.
> 
> I think we ( I mean you Coco ) need to make an avatar to locate Tweegy. She has been missing awhile now, although I don't see her posting anywhere else. Let me check her profile and make sure she is not on a timeout.
> 
> How have you never had Peeps? And you like marshmallow. I only eat them once a year, but Easter is not the same without them.



Simple, never had to make an easter basket for dook.  he doesn't eat candy. Period.

And, now I'm going to google when Peeps came out.  Because if my mother held out on us.  I am going to be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed.


----------



## Cocolo

ok, just read about Peeps on wikipedia, and just as I was about to throw a fit, I found out why we never had peeps in our Easter Baskets.   My father was a scientist for Nabisco before he became a HS Science teacher, and scrutinized everything we ate, after he had been working on the recipe for Fig Newtons.   Newtons were banned in my home, and because of the cannuba wax and hydo-something or other, alas, no peeps here.  I remember having some marshmallow candies, just not peeps.


----------



## Cocolo

ok, working on the avatar for her now.  When did she last log in?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Simple, never had to make an easter basket for dook.  he doesn't eat candy. Period.
> 
> And, now I'm going to google when Peeps came out.  Because if my mother held out on us.  I am going to be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed.


They were around when I was a kid and I am 57. I only like them when they are fresh though. They are made locally in PA. They have gone crazy with them in the last few years, Valentine's, Christmas Peeps, you name it, they have a Peep.

Tweegy's last post was March 16th when Sassy returned. Then nothing. Did she go on vacation? I would have thought she would have told us about it...:wondering


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> They were around when I was a kid and I am 57. I only like them when they are fresh though. They are made locally in PA. They have gone crazy with them in the last few years, Valentine's, Christmas Peeps, you name it, they have a Peep.
> 
> Tweegy's last post was March 16th when Sassy returned. Then nothing. Did she go on vacation? I would have thought she would have told us about it...:wondering



Thanks Chow.  yeah, my parents just didn't didn't want me having them.  or......maybe the marshmallow chicks we had WERE infact Peeps, but I had no clue?  Koko Klueless?  Yeah, I can believe that.  The ones we had were shaped like chicks, but flat on the front and back.  Are those peeps?  I never saw the packaging, just tore open my Easter basket.  Had I been making traditional Easter baskets for Baba, I probably would have seen them and said "Yes, we have to have those"  but not putting candy in his basket pretty much kept me out of the Easter Candy aisles.   Next occasion that roles by, I will go looking for peeps.


Here is the avatar for anyone who wants to help find Tweegy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's only 40 pixels larger than allowed, and the forum will automatically resize it.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Thanks Chow.  yeah, my parents just didn't didn't want me having them.  or......maybe the marshmallow chicks we had WERE infact Peeps, but I had no clue?  Koko Klueless?  Yeah, I can believe that.  The ones we had were shaped like chicks, but flat on the front and back.  Are those peeps?  I never saw the packaging, just tore open my Easter basket.  Had I been making traditional Easter baskets for Baba, I probably would have seen them and said "Yes, we have to have those"  but not putting candy in his basket pretty much kept me out of the Easter Candy aisles.   Next occasion that roles by, I will go looking for peeps.
> 
> 
> Here is the avatar for anyone who wants to help find Tweegy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only 40 pixels larger than allowed, and the forum will automatically resize it.


 You probably had Peeps! My Mom also used to take them out of the package to put them in the basket. They come in yellow, pink and aqua. 

The avataris perfect.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> You probably had Peeps! My Mom also used to take them out of the package to put them in the basket. They come in yellow, pink and aqua.
> 
> The avataris perfect.



Yeah, probably had peeps, just didn't know what they were called.  And to be honest, while I love marshmallow, when I had a basket with a SOLID milk chocolate bunny and all those little cadbury cream eggs, who the h3ll really pays attnetion to marshmallow?


----------



## Cocolo

Part of what worked in getting CB's butt back in here, was wherever she looked, there was the avatar looking for her.  I'm going to see if Tweegy's last login date is available.  Don't worry dolls, we'll find her.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Part of what worked in getting CB's butt back in here, was wherever she looked, there was the avatar looking for her.  I'm going to see if Tweegy's last login date is available.  Don't worry dolls, we'll find her.


 Her last post was March 16th when Sassys returned.

When I was a kid I always ate the Peeps first as I don't care for them when they are stale. I only like them freshly opened.


----------



## Cocolo

Yes, I saw her last post, but I wondered if she was popping in and just not posting.  Some people have their profiles set so you can see the last time they were on the forum, posting or not.  But Tweegy is not enabled that way.

hmmmm, you think some one from the Kardashian threads kidnapped her?  I'll put on the Centaur light, and we should tweet her somebody.


----------



## caitlin1214

At first I thought I didn't like Peeps. I would always see them on sale and would never try them. (I guess because maybe I thought the colors corresponded to different flavors and I had no interest in spending money on that.)


And then, after college, I remember my manager offering me one. 

Then I tried it and I've been hooked on them for Easter ever since.


Only Easter, though. I realize they're made for different holidays, but it almost feels wrong to me to eat them any other time but Easter.


----------



## caitlin1214

*Sets out cookies as bait for Tweegy*


----------



## chowlover2

And here are some cute puppy pics to lure her out of hiding.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> At first I thought I didn't like Peeps. I would always see them on sale and would never try them. (I guess because maybe I thought the colors corresponded to different flavors and I had no interest in spending money on that.)
> 
> 
> And then, after college, I remember my manager offering me one.
> 
> Then I tried it and I've been hooked on them for Easter ever since.
> 
> 
> Only Easter, though. I realize they're made for different holidays, but it almost feels wrong to me to eat them any other time but Easter.



I had the gingerbread Peeps at Christmas this year and they were good! Real gingerbread flavor too!


----------



## caitlin1214

My cat Willie has passed the third mark and nearing the fourth mark and he's still as healthy and happy as ever.


(My parents tell me he even body checks the closed door when he wants some attention.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> My cat Willie has passed the third mark and nearing the fourth mark and he's still as healthy and happy as ever.
> 
> 
> (My parents tell me he even body checks the closed door when he wants some attention.)


That's wonderful news Cait!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> That's wonderful news Cait!



That is wonderful news.  And, I know I shouldn't but  I crack up everytime I see a pet throw themselves against the door if they want out or in.


Hey chow, I have no idea why your resizing avatars always goes smaller, but here is a resized by moi 160x160 avatar.  So if you take this one, there will be no resizing.  And you'll look like me and Cait.








And I tweeted to The_Bishes that the centaur light was on.  So, Tweegy should see that.  Hey, we should pm her too.  She'll get the notice in her email probably.

Great idea about the cookies and puppies.  I'm not even going to [del]steal[/del] move them.


----------



## Cocolo

Now I'm off to post in a bunch of different threads, staying on topic of course just to get the avatar out there.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cadburry eggs...Yuck!!!!



caitlin1214 said:


> My cat Willie has passed the third mark and nearing the fourth mark and he's still as healthy and happy as ever.
> 
> 
> (My parents tell me he even body checks the closed door when he wants some attention.)


yeah Willie!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Yes, I saw her last post, but I wondered if she was popping in and just not posting. Some people have their profiles set so you can see the last time they were on the forum, posting or not. But Tweegy is not enabled that way.
> 
> hmmmm, you think some one from the Kardashian threads kidnapped her? I'll put on the Centaur light, and we should tweet her somebody.


 

:lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> That is wonderful news.  And, I know I shouldn't but  I crack up everytime I see a pet throw themselves against the door if they want out or in.
> 
> 
> Hey chow, I have no idea why your resizing avatars always goes smaller, but here is a resized by moi 160x160 avatar.  So if you take this one, there will be no resizing.  And you'll look like me and Cait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I tweeted to The_Bishes that the centaur light was on.  So, Tweegy should see that.  Hey, we should pm her too.  She'll get the notice in her email probably.
> 
> Great idea about the cookies and puppies.  I'm not even going to [del]steal[/del] move them.


Thanks Coco! I wonder if putting the avatar in with my Ipad makes the difference?


----------



## chantal1922

caitlin1214 said:


> My cat Willie has passed the third mark and nearing the fourth mark and he's still as healthy and happy as ever.
> 
> 
> (My parents tell me he even body checks the closed door when he wants some attention.)



That's great!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks Coco! I wonder if putting the avatar in with my Ipad makes the difference?



Hmmm, did you already change it? If so, then it is definitely the ipad.  Can you get to your big girl's puter and do it? A laptop works well for me, due to the fact that I can't sit at my desktop for long.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hmmm, did you already change it? If so, then it is definitely the ipad.  Can you get to your big girl's puter and do it? A laptop works well for me, due to the fact that I can't sit at my desktop for long.


 It's way easier on the Ipad. I justclick save on the image, hit my profile pic and change. No URL business, takes 2 sec, I am a lazy Bish!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> It's way easier on the Ipad. I justclick save on the image, hit my profile pic and change. No URL business, takes 2 sec, I am a lazy Bish!



Doll for your avatar you upload directly from your puter.  No outside url like photobucket.  Just save the avatar to your puter. or ipad if you can save a file there.  Then up to profile/change my avatar and browse to where the pic is.  Or, you can just have a smaller avatar.  Just keep that info for the future.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll for your avatar you upload directly from your puter.  No outside url like photobucket.  Just save the avatar to your puter. or ipad if you can save a file there.  Then up to profile/change my avatar and browse to where the pic is.  Or, you can just have a smaller avatar.  Just keep that info for the future.



I wish you lived closer Coco, you could give me a crash course in being computer savvy. Never worried about it at FedEx, had our own system.


----------



## chowlover2

Ok, I think I fixed it!

Here Tweegy, Tweegy!!!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I wish you lived closer Coco, you could give me a crash course in being computer savvy. Never worried about it at FedEx, had our own system.



Oh I wish we lived closer,  you would have your own free tech.  I would make SugarB go over and fix whatever problems you had.  Or I would send Baba.  He has become quite the puter apprentice.  Though he wants to stay away from computers as a career, SB sent him into the NYC office 3 days last spring to set up a roomful of new puters for the ny office.  They bought Gallery Coats, a company that solely makes woman's outerwear, and the head co thought to soften the blow of a lot of their friends getting fired, and a new co taking over, if they all got new computers it would help.  (Ok, so the office was primarily women and we all know we like new things.  ) So that's what Baba did.  

Anyway, if we lived closer, we could hit the outlets, I luvs to drive my lincoln with the moonroof open, stereo blasting. I am so peeved we didn't know each other when we were taking baba on vacations to Hershey, and hmmm, what was the other PA place.  I would have said - ok, I'll drop you two at the park and me and Chow are gonna hit the outlets.  Damn, when we went to philly last year and I saw King of Prussia mall... I so wanted to shop, but  I couldn't stand Skanky and wanted to get her out of the car and back home with her parents ASAP.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh wow, your avatar looks great full size.  Good morning Dolls and Bishes.  Today is the day we're going to find Tweegy!  I just know it.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh I wish we lived closer,  you would have your own free tech.  I would make SugarB go over and fix whatever problems you had.  Or I would send Baba.  He has become quite the puter apprentice.  Though he wants to stay away from computers as a career, SB sent him into the NYC office 3 days last spring to set up a roomful of new puters for the ny office.  They bought Gallery Coats, a company that solely makes woman's outerwear, and the head co thought to soften the blow of a lot of their friends getting fired, and a new co taking over, if they all got new computers it would help.  (Ok, so the office was primarily women and we all know we like new things.  ) So that's what Baba did.
> 
> Anyway, if we lived closer, we could hit the outlets, I luvs to drive my lincoln with the moonroof open, stereo blasting. I am so peeved we didn't know each other when we were taking baba on vacations to Hershey, and hmmm, what was the other PA place.  I would have said - ok, I'll drop you two at the park and me and Chow are gonna hit the outlets.  Damn, when we went to philly last year and I saw King of Prussia mall... I so wanted to shop, but  I couldn't stand Skanky and wanted to get her out of the car and back home with her parents ASAP.


 I wish you lived closer too! What's going on with Baba and the new chick?


----------



## Sassys

Typical work day in Florida


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Typical work day in Florida


 :greengrin:


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Typical work day in Florida



That looks amazing!

I can't wait to break out the summer dresses and open toe wedges!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> I can't wait to break out the summer dresses and open toe wedges!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?



Conference rooms are so cold. Eating lunch outside. Back to meetings in a few
Minutes


----------



## summer2815

Ugh, looks like they closed the Singles thread because of stuff that went down.  I love going in there


----------



## Sassys

Cast your vote. Which dress to wear to dinner banquet tonight


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Cast your vote. Which dress to wear to dinner banquet tonight


 I like the stripes!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I wish you lived closer too! What's going on with Baba and the new chick?



Long distance love affair.  We'll see what happens.  I'm still hoping he finds some local talent before summer break.  He's taking last year's prom date to HER prom this year, but they are like 'best friends' probably have a security clause.  LOL.  I used to have those with a couple of friends who were guys.  As in 'if we're still single......'.  I think that's funny.  Acting as tho 25 was ancient.  But I was married at 23, missed a lot of drama that way.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I like the stripes!



Too late to vote?  Something to be said for the Lady in Red.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I like the stripes!



Decided on the red


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute dresses.

 Has anyone else noticed that their navigation bar at the top of the forum keeps disappearing within threads because of the stupid add at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Cocolo

No.  I haven't noticed that.  What browser are you using, and is your resolution normal or expanded?  Let's diagnose the problam while SugarB is up from his mancave if we need his help.  I'm thinking it's you and not the site.  I could be wrong.

Some people probably think I am.  :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Decided on the red


You look great!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> No.  I haven't noticed that.  What browser are you using, and is your resolution normal or expanded?  Let's diagnose the problam while SugarB is up from his mancave if we need his help.  I'm thinking it's you and not the site.  I could be wrong.
> 
> Some people probably think I am.  :lolots:



I didn't have this problem until the ad started showing up at the bottom of the screen. I'm just in whatever normal view that's default to forum.


----------



## Cocolo

See, I have the add at the bottom, but I still have all the headings, like Account, Forums, SHopping etc.

Baba's trying to register for the fall semester, and I'm going to bed.  Maybe it will be better in the morning, but it couldn't hurt to post it in the feedback thread!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes! I hope everyone has had a great week and are looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Kansas.  I like your attitude - Thursday is the lead in to the Friday Start Weekend.  It's weekend Eve!


----------



## kenzibray

Ugh well I've finally caught some sort of bug. I'm all stuffed up and scratchy throat. 

I've been lucky so far and really didn't get anything bad all winter


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Hi Kansas.  I like your attitude - Thursday is the lead in to the Friday Start Weekend.  It's weekend Eve!




I have to agree with you about Kansas.  She is one of my favorite posters.  Always has such lovely or funny things to say!




kenzibray said:


> Ugh well I've finally caught some sort of bug. I'm all stuffed up and scratchy throat.
> 
> I've been lucky so far and really didn't get anything bad all winter



Feel better!

My mood has been all over the place since Sunday.  Unfortunately, we had a family emergency at Easter dinner where an elderly family member literally died and was brought back.  My anxiety has been getting the better of me ever since that.  The stress and chaos really did a number on me.  Don't worry though...the person is more than fine now!


----------



## kenzibray

summer2815 said:


> I have to agree with you about Kansas.  She is one of my favorite posters.  Always has such lovely or funny things to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better!
> 
> My mood has been all over the place since Sunday.  Unfortunately, we had a family emergency at Easter dinner where an elderly family member literally died and was brought back.  My anxiety has been getting the better of me ever since that.  The stress and chaos really did a number on me.  Don't worry though...the person is more than fine now!



Oh my gosh!! How scary though! I'm glad they're okay!!!


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> I have to agree with you about Kansas.  She is one of my favorite posters.  Always has such lovely or funny things to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better!
> 
> My mood has been all over the place since Sunday.  Unfortunately, we had a family emergency at Easter dinner where an elderly family member literally died and was brought back.  My anxiety has been getting the better of me ever since that.  The stress and chaos really did a number on me.  Don't worry though...the person is more than fine now!



Oh My God.  That is so miraculous.  An Easter miracle.  Do they have any recollections of what the time on the other side was like? I've seen situations like this on talk shows, and the people who died and came back have the most wonderous recollections.  It is inspiring.  But I am just really glad your relative is 'more than fine' now.  Just awesome.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Ugh well I've finally caught some sort of bug. I'm all stuffed up and scratchy throat.
> 
> I've been lucky so far and really didn't get anything bad all winter




No! no sick bishes on my watch.  The springtime 'end of winter bug' is the worst.  Use cloraseptic spray on your throat (now in better flavors than disgusting green), and try the Alka Seltzer plop plop fizz fizz citrus cold tablets.  Clears up the stuffiness and makes you feel MUCH better while it lasts.


----------



## chowlover2

Still no sign of Tweegy...


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Oh My God.  That is so miraculous.  An Easter miracle.  Do they have any recollections of what the time on the other side was like? I've seen situations like this on talk shows, and the people who died and came back have the most wonderous recollections.  It is inspiring.  But I am just really glad your relative is 'more than fine' now.  Just awesome.





kenzibray said:


> Oh my gosh!! How scary though! I'm glad they're okay!!!



Thanks ladies.

Coco - A bunch of us want to know if he did see anything.  I am very spiritual and religious so I have been wanting to know really badly.  I don't believe anyone has asked him yet.  He was released from the hospital last night so we are waiting for him to settle back in.

The dying and resurrected thing on Easter Sunday!  There are no words!

He choked on a piece of meat and they couldn't do the Heimlich on him.  He was unconscious and dead weight at that point and couldn't hold him up.  They got him on the ground and were doing CPR, etc on him.  Mind you, we weren't 100% sure he was even choking as no one saw him take the piece of meat (we thought heart attack or stroke).  He went blue and was out for about 4-5 minutes with no air.  They were about to call it, but my cousin wouldn't give up and blew one last breath via mouth to mouth.  With that, he started to turn pink and breath again and the paramedics/EMS arrived.  Truly a miracle.

ETA - He is doing far better than we are all.  I was so traumatized as were m any of my family members.  Took me a while to feel back to normal, but I am still anxious unfortunately.  He can't remember the incident whatsoever though.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Still no sign of Tweegy...



This is so unlike Tweegy.  Anyone have her personal email address or Facebook info?  Anything like that?


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> This is so unlike Tweegy.  Anyone have her personal email address or Facebook info?  Anything like that?



Ok, I tweeted her.  Left a PM on the forum here.  Sent her a personal email.  And I left her a message on the messenger.

I have to admit I am getting worried.  

Don't know about facebook.  I'll investigate and be right back.


----------



## Cocolo

ok, anyone know Tweegy's real first name?  PM me if you do, or just say no here.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, I have to run out, we'll do some heavy duty P.I. work to find her when I get back.  In the meantime, someone tell me how to search facebook using an email, or an initial and last name by location.

We don't have much to go on.  But we have to find her.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls. Oh no still no Tweegy


----------



## Cocolo

ok, no facebook account with the email addy I have.  Anyone have an answer about finding someone on facebook with the location?


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Chantal, when Baba gets home from work, I'll give him the info I have, and see what he comes up with on FB.  He is the Facebook King.  In fact, in his senior yearbook, he was literally Facebook King.  If anyone knows how to find someone with limited info and a location, he will.  He gets home in 5 hours.


----------



## Cocolo

You know, I bet when she comes back it will just be a case of a vacay she forgot to tell us about, or returning video tapes.  A LOT of video tapes.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> I have to agree with you about Kansas.  She is one of my favorite posters.  Always has such lovely or funny things to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better!
> 
> My mood has been all over the place since Sunday.  Unfortunately, we had a family emergency at Easter dinner where an elderly family member literally died and was brought back.  My anxiety has been getting the better of me ever since that.  The stress and chaos really did a number on me.  Don't worry though...the person is more than fine now!





summer2815 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Coco - A bunch of us want to know if he did see anything.  I am very spiritual and religious so I have been wanting to know really badly.  I don't believe anyone has asked him yet.  He was released from the hospital last night so we are waiting for him to settle back in.
> 
> The dying and resurrected thing on Easter Sunday!  There are no words!
> 
> He choked on a piece of meat and they couldn't do the Heimlich on him.  He was unconscious and dead weight at that point and couldn't hold him up.  They got him on the ground and were doing CPR, etc on him.  Mind you, we weren't 100% sure he was even choking as no one saw him take the piece of meat (we thought heart attack or stroke).  He went blue and was out for about 4-5 minutes with no air.  They were about to call it, but my cousin wouldn't give up and blew one last breath via mouth to mouth.  With that, he started to turn pink and breath again and the paramedics/EMS arrived.  Truly a miracle.
> 
> ETA - He is doing far better than we are all.  I was so traumatized as were m any of my family members.  Took me a while to feel back to normal, but I am still anxious unfortunately.  He can't remember the incident whatsoever though.


Yikes, that's scary! So glad to hear that all is better.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> You know, I bet when she comes back it will just be a case of a vacay she forgot to tell us about, or returning video tapes.  A LOT of video tapes.


 Yes, hopefully something minor, fingers crossed...


----------



## Cocolo

Morning Dolls.  Why do I keep going back to Kim's thread? It is so freaking dangerous there.  Must remember to keep my big mouth shut and just read there.  Not post.  I love the safety of this thread.  It's peace and love, flowers, sunshine and glitterponies.  

Maybe today is the day Tweegy will come back to the place where everyone poops in rainbow colors with diamonds.

I contacted Krabby on twitter to see if she's heard anything.  Hmmm, Krabby hasn't has a fly by in a while.  Maybe it is some mad KarTrashian plot to kidnap all the Bishes and Stepford us into believe all their lies and PR.

Stay safe dolls.   Happy Weekend!


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Why do I keep going back to Kim's thread? It is so freaking dangerous there.  Must remember to keep my big mouth shut and just read there.  Not post.  I love the safety of this thread.  It's peace and love, flowers, sunshine and glitterponies.
> 
> Maybe today is the day Tweegy will come back to the place where everyone poops in rainbow colors with diamonds.
> 
> I contacted Krabby on twitter to see if she's heard anything.  Hmmm, Krabby hasn't has a fly by in a while.  Maybe it is some mad KarTrashian plot to kidnap all the Bishes and Stepford us into believe all their lies and PR.
> 
> Stay safe dolls.   Happy Weekend!



HAHAHA!  I love this post!  I hope Krabby and Tweegy are OK.  

Sadly, I spoke to soon yesterday.  My grandpa is BACK in the hospital.  Someone found him collapsed in his bedroom yesterday.  He seems in good spirits, but I don't know much right now.  I have faith God will do what is best for my grandpa.


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> HAHAHA!  I love this post!  I hope Krabby and Tweegy are OK.
> 
> Sadly, I spoke to soon yesterday.  My grandpa is BACK in the hospital.  Someone found him collapsed in his bedroom yesterday.  He seems in good spirits, but I don't know much right now.  I have faith God will do what is best for my grandpa.



I am so sorry to hear this.  Summer, I am going to say prayers for him, and you're right to believe God will do what's best.

Sending hugs your way, you know you're not alone here.  Please lean on us during this tough tough time.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Friday! You are psychic Coco, I was wondering if Krabby knew anything about Tweegy's mysterious disappearance.

Summer, fingers crossed for your Grandpa, hope it was just a fluke he wound up back in the hospital.


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  Summer, I am going to say prayers for him, and you're right to believe God will do what's best.
> 
> Sending hugs your way, you know you're not alone here.  Please lean on us during this tough tough time.





chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, Happy Friday! You are psychic Coco, I was wondering if Krabby knew anything about Tweegy's mysterious disappearance.
> 
> Summer, fingers crossed for your Grandpa, hope it was just a fluke he wound up back in the hospital.



Thank you both SO MUCH.  I can't say that enough.

My family has quite a bit going on with him and my mom.  It's a lot at once, but I know God will provide.  He will do what is best for all of us.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> HAHAHA!  I love this post!  I hope Krabby and Tweegy are OK.
> 
> Sadly, I spoke to soon yesterday.  My grandpa is BACK in the hospital.  Someone found him collapsed in his bedroom yesterday.  He seems in good spirits, but I don't know much right now.  I have faith God will do what is best for my grandpa.




so sorry to hear this. will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## kenzibray

Okay so I'm officially scared with this situation going on over in Korea. 

My brother is stationed in S. Korea. And call me crazy but the way I got through his deployment to Afghanistan was a heavy dose of denial. I tried to avoid thinking about it at all costs. 

Well when he first went to Korea it was supposed to be a safe place. Like when he was in Germany. Just an easy duty station. I don't really watch the news so I don't know exactly what's going on but my dad was filling me in yesterday. 

So then this morning I wake up to a text from a number I don't recognize. They aren't even able to get online right now.  It was from him telling me he loved me that things were getting rough over there but he wanted me to know he loved me. So that right there scared me more than anything I could've seen on the news. He's not a mushy person so things must be bad.


----------



## summer2815

kenzibray said:


> Okay so I'm officially scared with this situation going on over in Korea.
> 
> My brother is stationed in S. Korea. And call me crazy but the way I got through his deployment to Afghanistan was a heavy dose of denial. I tried to avoid thinking about it at all costs.
> 
> Well when he first went to Korea it was supposed to be a safe place. Like when he was in Germany. Just an easy duty station. I don't really watch the news so I don't know exactly what's going on but my dad was filling me in yesterday.
> 
> So then this morning I wake up to a text from a number I don't recognize. They aren't even able to get online right now.  It was from him telling me he loved me that things were getting rough over there but he wanted me to know he loved me. So that right there scared me more than anything I could've seen on the news. He's not a mushy person so things must be bad.



I am so sorry, Kenzi.  Just know that you can come in here and us bishes got your back.  Sending lots of prayers and positive energry to you and anyone stationed in Korea.

Someone made a great post in the Up to the Minute section about Korea.  How Kim is just a bunch of hot air pretty much.  No one takes him too seriously.  I wish I could grab it, but I am on my ipad.


----------



## kenzibray

summer2815 said:


> I am so sorry, Kenzi.  Just know that you can come in here and us bishes got your back.  Sending lots of prayers and positive energry to you and anyone stationed in Korea.
> 
> Someone made a great post in the Up to the Minute section about Korea.  How Kim is just a bunch of hot air pretty much.  No one takes him too seriously.  I wish I could grab it, but I am on my ipad.



Thank you! Lets hope that's true.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh Doll, it is very scary, but perhaps this angry little man is out to scare more than actually attack.  Summer is right, we do have your back, you aren't alone, prayers can do wonders.  When you need to come here and vent, remember it's never off topic.  

It would upset me so much to be in your position.  You are probably feeling helpless, but again the best thing you can do is pray.  And sincere prayer for other people often add weight to our own prayers and desires.  

And with all the Bishes behind you, he's getting some heavy duty good wishes, prayers and intentions.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Oh Doll, it is very scary, but perhaps this angry little man is out to scare more than actually attack.  Summer is right, we do have your back, you aren't alone, prayers can do wonders.  When you need to come here and vent, remember it's never off topic.
> 
> It would upset me so much to be in your position.  You are probably feeling helpless, but again the best thing you can do is pray.  And sincere prayer for other people often add weight to our own prayers and desires.
> 
> And with all the Bishes behind you, he's getting some heavy duty good wishes, prayers and intentions.



Thank you. You guys are all a truly amazing group. I'm hoping that this is all just a big media hype or something and its not as bad as it seems. And it will all just blow over. 

I was doing pretty good using my coping method (denial) until I got that text this morning. It just seemed like he was scared and if he is, then it must be bad. 

I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard when you can't really talk to him to know what exactly is going on. I have a hard time believing a lot of what is on the news because it is just tv and its never 100% accurate.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! I hope everyone is having a nice Saturday.




kenzibray said:


> Okay so I'm officially scared with this situation going on over in Korea.
> 
> My brother is stationed in S. Korea. And call me crazy but the way I got through his deployment to Afghanistan was a heavy dose of denial. I tried to avoid thinking about it at all costs.
> 
> Well when he first went to Korea it was supposed to be a safe place. Like when he was in Germany. Just an easy duty station. I don't really watch the news so I don't know exactly what's going on but my dad was filling me in yesterday.
> 
> So then this morning I wake up to a text from a number I don't recognize. They aren't even able to get online right now.  It was from him telling me he loved me that things were getting rough over there but he wanted me to know he loved me. So that right there scared me more than anything I could've seen on the news. He's not a mushy person so things must be bad.



Hang in there doll  Caring for people on deployment can be worrisome sometimes.  I don't think war will break out but to be on the safeside, troops have to be prepared for the "just in case".  I know hacker group Anonymous is hacking into N. Korea's 'net  calling it "Operations Free Korea" and they say they will not stop until Kim steps downs and stops all this mess.  So let's alll hope and pray that this is all resolved soon.

Honestly, while I live in the US as well, for news especially global, I go to the BBC.com


----------



## Sassys

Happy Saturday! Last day in the gorgeous Florida weather


----------



## Kansashalo

Pretty pics Sassys!  Hope you've enjoyed FL!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Okay so I'm officially scared with this situation going on over in Korea.
> 
> My brother is stationed in S. Korea. And call me crazy but the way I got through his deployment to Afghanistan was a heavy dose of denial. I tried to avoid thinking about it at all costs.
> 
> Well when he first went to Korea it was supposed to be a safe place. Like when he was in Germany. Just an easy duty station. I don't really watch the news so I don't know exactly what's going on but my dad was filling me in yesterday.
> 
> So then this morning I wake up to a text from a number I don't recognize. They aren't even able to get online right now.  It was from him telling me he loved me that things were getting rough over there but he wanted me to know he loved me. So that right there scared me more than anything I could've seen on the news. He's not a mushy person so things must be bad.


 This whole North Korea thing freaks me out and I don't have any family deployed! We are here for you, 24/7!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, just heard SUPER BRIEFLY from Tweegy.  She has some stuff going on and she's offline for a bit, but she'll be back and tell us when she can.  So I shot back, I would send general prayers her way, and let you dolls know I heard from her and what she said.

So, that's 3 on our Bish Good Thoughts/Prayer list.   Summer and her Family- especially Grandpa, Kenzi's family and especially her Brother, and Tweegy just because whatever is up, prayers/good thoughts always help.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Ok, just heard SUPER BRIEFLY from Tweegy.  She has some stuff going on and she's offline for a bit, but she'll be back and tell us when she can.  So I shot back, I would send general prayers her way, and let you dolls know I heard from her and what she said.
> 
> So, that's 3 on our Bish Good Thoughts/Prayer list.   Summer and her Family- especially Grandpa, Kenzi's family and especially her Brother, and Tweegy just because whatever is up, prayers/good thoughts always help.


Thanks Coco! Lots of good thoughts going everyone's way!


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Thank you. You guys are all a truly amazing group. I'm hoping that this is all just a big media hype or something and its not as bad as it seems. And it will all just blow over.
> 
> I was doing pretty good using my coping method (denial) until I got that text this morning. It just seemed like he was scared and if he is, then it must be bad.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard when you can't really talk to him to know what exactly is going on. I have a hard time believing a lot of what is on the news because it is just tv and its never 100% accurate.



I am so sorry this is going on, and for the first time your fears have hit home.  There is so much I'd like to say, but we can't get too political here, just know I'm thinking of your brother, and pray he stays safe.


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> I know hacker group Anonymous is hacking into N. Korea's 'net  calling it "Operations Free Korea" and they say they will not stop until Kim steps downs and stops all this mess.



That hacker group seriously amazes me.  I am in awe of them.  I read what they did for the young girl who was raped in the Steubenville case.  



Cocolo said:


> Ok, just heard SUPER BRIEFLY from Tweegy.  She has some stuff going on and she's offline for a bit, but she'll be back and tell us when she can.  So I shot back, I would send general prayers her way, and let you dolls know I heard from her and what she said.
> 
> So, that's 3 on our Bish Good Thoughts/Prayer list.   Summer and her Family- especially Grandpa, Kenzi's family and especially her Brother, and Tweegy just because whatever is up, prayers/good thoughts always help.



Thanks for including my grandpa, Coco!  Prayers to everyone going through a tough time right now.  It's nice that we can all come here and get support from one another.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, if anyone wants the new Avatar, here it is.  I'm wearing it till Tweegy is back home here where she belongs.







and it's even the actual size tPF allows.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> HAHAHA!  I love this post!  I hope Krabby and Tweegy are OK.
> 
> Sadly, I spoke to soon yesterday.  My grandpa is BACK in the hospital.  Someone found him collapsed in his bedroom yesterday.  He seems in good spirits, but I don't know much right now.  I have faith God will do what is best for my grandpa.



Sorry to hear about your grandpa.


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> I am so sorry, Kenzi.  Just know that you can come in here and us bishes got your back.  Sending lots of prayers and positive energry to you and anyone stationed in Korea.
> 
> Someone made a great post in the Up to the Minute section about Korea.  How Kim is just a bunch of hot air pretty much.  No one takes him too seriously.  I wish I could grab it, but I am on my ipad.



Adding onto Summer's post . . . Kenzi, doll, I follow a blog run by a Canadian couple living in South Korea (they started off teaching English to students and now they video blog full-time).

That's where the Nasty under my user name came from. Fans of Eat Your Kimchi are called Nasties. (They were reviewing HyunA's Bubble Pop! and Simon said "Ooh! You're so NASTY!" and that phrase just stuck.) 

One of the things they do is review K-Pop music videos. Another one is answer fan questions about Korea. 

They started making videos in the first place to assuage their family's concern about their living out there in the first place. 


Someone asked about the North vs. South Korea situation and their answer is here (and it backs up exactly what Summer's saying): 

http://www.eatyourkimchi.com/the-threat-of-north-korea/


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> Sadly, I spoke to soon yesterday.  My grandpa is BACK in the hospital.  Someone found him collapsed in his bedroom yesterday.  He seems in good spirits, but I don't know much right now.  I have faith God will do what is best for my grandpa.



Hugs and prayers for your family and your grandpa!


----------



## Ladybug09

Prayers for everyone!


----------



## Sassys

Uh, I am gone for a week and there is no more singles thread? WTH happened? What did I miss????


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Uh, I am gone for a week and there is no more singles thread? WTH happened? What did I miss????



What - it was just there earlier today?

Off to go and check.....


On another note, "I DIE!" every time I see this commercial about OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YDKYtPd3ho


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> What - it was just there earlier today?
> 
> Off to go and check.....



It's back now


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> It's back now



What did I just read over there? lol 

Let me get my salad ready for RHofATL reunion instead. lol


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> What did I just read over there? lol
> 
> Let me get my salad ready for RHofATL reunion instead. lol



Right behind you!


----------



## Bzemom

Between my husband schedule and the kids, I am looking forward to being able to sit down at my desk tomorrow.  sending everyone prayers through these times.


----------



## Bzemom

I Am finally watching Scandal.  I need to get to sleep, but this will be a hectic week and I am so eager to catch up.  Ohhh that scene where Olivia is watchIng the interview where they talk about their first date.  ggrrrrrrrr.


----------



## caitlin1214

So I've decided to give up on online dating. My life coach and I were discussing my joining one of those singles meet up groups. 


Her assignment for me was to sign up and see if there are any upcoming events I'd be interested in. (Anything involving dancing or karaoke and I'm there.) Then at our next meeting we can talk about the events.


We talked about all this at our last meeting and I told her I didn't look more into it because I was busy. And that's not entirely true. I was busy. But while I've gone to bars and karaoke nights before, I'm also nervous at the idea of possibly meeting someone there.


I'm also nervous when it comes to my mother and relationships because I saw what my brother and his girlfriend had to go to. 

(That's more of an irrational fear, because my life coach, dad and I have all agreed that she is to know nothing about my love life. I don't want her making up things she doesn't like about the young blade I'm dating. I also love he idea of having something that's just mine without her being involved.)


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.  
Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.  

Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls. Sassys, so glad you're back. Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while. You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal. You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom. (Sorry I had to) But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday. He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day. They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine. Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next. After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist. He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it. I would take this thing from him if I could. I feel so helpless, it came out of no where. As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm. The doctor said "This is strange. I guess it's not his room" Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions. Fix my son you Twudlooper.


 
Oh NO!! Hope he feels better.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> It's back now





Kansashalo said:


> What did I just read over there? lol
> 
> Let me get my salad ready for RHofATL reunion instead. lol



The Singles thread was a MESS last week!  There was some spilling going on and the Mods shut it down to clean it up.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> The Singles thread was a MESS last week! There was some spilling going on and the Mods shut it down to clean it up.


 
Spilling of what??


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> So I've decided to give up on online dating. My life coach and I were discussing my joining one of those singles meet up groups.
> 
> 
> Her assignment for me was to sign up and see if there are any upcoming events I'd be interested in. (Anything involving dancing or karaoke and I'm there.) Then at our next meeting we can talk about the events.
> 
> 
> We talked about all this at our last meeting and I told her I didn't look more into it because I was busy. And that's not entirely true. I was busy. But while I've gone to bars and karaoke nights before, I'm also nervous at the idea of possibly meeting someone there.
> 
> 
> I'm also nervous when it comes to my mother and relationships because I saw what my brother and his girlfriend had to go to.
> 
> (That's more of an irrational fear, because my life coach, dad and I have all agreed that she is to know nothing about my love life. I don't want her making up things she doesn't like about the young blade I'm dating. I also love he idea of having something that's just mine without her being involved.)



It's sad that you have to un-involve your mom in your life, but you need to do what it best.  The work you are doing with your life coach is great.



Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.



Sending Baba prayers and positive thoughts!  I pray this gets resolved quickly and you find your answers!


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.




Oh no! I hope its nothing serious and it gets cleared up fast!! 


I wanted to thank everyone again for all the good thoughts for my brother. Haven't heard anything from him since the text. But hopefully I will hear something soon. 

I pretty much stayed in bed all weekend with this nasty sinus cold thing and I think I've almost kicked it. Feeling much better today but still not 100% 

It's finally supposed to warm up this week. This weekend was gorgeous and supposed to be in the mid-upper 70's this week! Sure it's going to rain but at least it won't be freezing!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.


So they have no idea what is causing this? What a mess, my heart goes out to you and your family Coco.


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks Dolls.  His appointment is a little over half an hour away, and I'm sure they'll nail down what it is.  He' most likely get the skin patch test, where they put little amounts of allergins in your skin, and if that square gets a reaction- Bingo Allergic to milk,  another square reacts - allergic to Bananas.  And on and on.  then they'll do the blood test for everything they didn't think to test.

Ugh.  the good thing is, the swelling is down in his hands and feet.  So that's a plus.

Thank you all dolls, and I'll see you when we get back.


----------



## kenzibray

Okay so I have a dilemma for you ladies: 
Me & the fiance have been engaged for approx. 3 months now. We've loosely set a time frame as to when we would like to get married. (Fall 2014). We've talked hypothetical plans, locations, etc. We haven't really gotten into specifics. 

But here lately I'm thinking to avoid the headache, stress, and drama (which I know there will be with my family) that Vegas is sounding better & better. Well not necessarily Vegas, I mean we could go anywhere but the point being, just the two of us. 

As expensive as weddings can be, I'd honestly rather spend the money on the honeymoon and take a trip to Europe. Come back and have a big ol party artyhat:

My only fear is that down the road I'll regret not having the traditional wedding. I just can't figure out what feels "right". I'm sure he would prefer not having the big traditional wedding. My family makes him nervous. Haha.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Thanks Dolls.  His appointment is a little over half an hour away, and I'm sure they'll nail down what it is.  He' most likely get the skin patch test, where they put little amounts of allergins in your skin, and if that square gets a reaction- Bingo Allergic to milk,  another square reacts - allergic to Bananas.  And on and on.  then they'll do the blood test for everything they didn't think to test.
> 
> Ugh.  the good thing is, the swelling is down in his hands and feet.  So that's a plus.
> 
> Thank you all dolls, and I'll see you when we get back.



Keep us posted!


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Okay so I have a dilemma for you ladies:
> Me & the fiance have been engaged for approx. 3 months now. We've loosely set a time frame as to when we would like to get married. (Fall 2014). We've talked hypothetical plans, locations, etc. We haven't really gotten into specifics.
> 
> But here lately I'm thinking to avoid the headache, stress, and drama (which I know there will be with my family) that Vegas is sounding better & better. Well not necessarily Vegas, I mean we could go anywhere but the point being, just the two of us.
> 
> As expensive as weddings can be, I'd honestly rather spend the money on the honeymoon and take a trip to Europe. Come back and have a big ol party artyhat:
> 
> My only fear is that down the road I'll regret not having the traditional wedding. I just can't figure out what feels "right". I'm sure he would prefer not having the big traditional wedding. My family makes him nervous. Haha.


 
What about a destination wedding in the Caribbean. Very cheap and you get to get away and still go to Europe. Whoever can't afford to go, won't be there, but they can't say you didn't invite them.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> What about a destination wedding in the Caribbean. Very cheap and you get to get away and still go to Europe. Whoever can't afford to go, won't be there, but they can't say you didn't invite them.



If we did any sort of get-away wedding... I don't even know if I'd invite anyone. Because the only people who could afford it would be his family. It wouldn't really be fair. Even if my family could afford it, I doubt they would come because of my younger brother. He has autism and doesn't do well too far outside of his comfort zone. 

Part of what I'm afraid of is hurting people's feelings. I know you can't please everyone, but I'm my grandma's oldest granddaughter and honestly probably one of the only one of her grandchildren she will be around to see get married. She might be there for my next youngest cousin (if she doesn't run off and join some biker gang ) But the rest are pretty young. 
I am my dad's only daughter. So I don't know if he'd be hurt by it or not. Of course he'd never say if he was.


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> If we did any sort of get-away wedding... I don't even know if I'd invite anyone. Because the only people who could afford it would be his family. It wouldn't really be fair. Even if my family could afford it, I doubt they would come because of my younger brother. He has autism and doesn't do well too far outside of his comfort zone.
> 
> Part of what I'm afraid of is hurting people's feelings. I know you can't please everyone, but I'm my grandma's oldest granddaughter and honestly probably one of the only one of her grandchildren she will be around to see get married. She might be there for my next youngest cousin (if she doesn't run off and join some biker gang ) But the rest are pretty young.
> I am my dad's only daughter. So I don't know if he'd be hurt by it or not. Of course he'd never say if he was.


 

Oh, okay. Would grandma be upset if she didn't see you walk down the isle and hear your vows? Or would just seeing you in the dress at a party later be enough for her.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Oh, okay. Would grandma be upset if she didn't see you walk down the isle and hear your vows? Or would just seeing you in the dress at a party later be enough for her.



I'm not sure. I kind of hinted at it at Easter and the only one that said anything was my aunt who I told could go with me dress shopping. Of course I would still get a dress regardless so that's not even an issue! 

Grandma would probably be one of the ones to cause the drama. I think I've mentioned it here before but I didn't meet my biological father until I was 21 (4 years ago). My mom never told either of us. The only difference is I obviously knew he existed while he was clueless. I mean everything worked out great and we have a good relationship now. (that's also the brother I just realized I had as well .. the one in Korea) 

The day after we were engaged, grandma made the comment that it should be my step dad to walk me down the aisle. 

My mom started dating him when I was in Kindergarten. They were married when I was in 2nd grade and he legally adopted me shortly after. He's a great guy and he raised me like I was his own. And it's not fair to leave either of them out. But by including both of them I'm sure it will Tick off grandma and mom. because they always make snide comments about my real dad like I shouldn't want anything to do with him.. 

It's a complicated situation and I feel like not having the wedding is just avoiding a confrontation that's waiting to happen.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.



Coco, so sorry to hear about your son...Will say a prayer.






Sassys said:


> What about a destination wedding in the Caribbean. Very cheap and you get to get away and still go to Europe. Whoever can't afford to go, won't be there, but they can't say you didn't invite them.


This I was thinking...but saw the comment about he brother.



kenzibray said:


> Okay so I have a dilemma for you ladies:
> Me & the fiance have been engaged for approx. 3 months now. We've  loosely set a time frame as to when we would like to get married. (Fall  2014). We've talked hypothetical plans, locations, etc. We haven't  really gotten into specifics.
> 
> But here lately I'm thinking to avoid the headache, stress, and drama  (which I know there will be with my family) that Vegas is sounding  better & better. Well not necessarily Vegas, I mean we could go  anywhere but the point being, just the two of us.
> 
> As expensive as weddings can be, I'd honestly rather spend the money on  the honeymoon and take a trip to Europe. Come back and have a big ol  party artyhat:
> 
> My only fear is that down the road I'll regret not having the  traditional wedding. I just can't figure out what feels "right". I'm  sure he would prefer not having the big traditional wedding. My family  makes him nervous. Haha.



So, I have a few questions.

Is there any reason why you guys have set the dat a year plus from now? Cost-saving for the cost of a wedding, Planning?

And if I remember correctly, don't you and your fiance lie together?

Taking these factors into consideration, I always wonder why people set wedding dates so far off.

IMO, I think you could do like my friend did. She and her fiance went to the JotP with BOTH sets of parents. They followed that up (a few days later) with with an announcement of the engagement/marriage at her parents home. Almost like an informal reception.

She did not want a big wedding, but like you, she is her father's only daughter, so she had the wedding for him. (he was helping her pick out her dress and stuff...-Dadzilla)...the wedding was a few months later and she did the whole Catholic (short mass), reception, bridal shower, etc.

If you live in a place of beautiful scenery, you can use that backdrop to keep costs (flowers, decorations) down..

And remember, you will NOT be able to make everyone happy? Some people, no matter what you do, will have a problem, but ultimately, it's up to you and your fiance and as long as YOU BOTH are happy, that's all that matters.

ETA: My friend had people give her attitude cause she went to the JP....they did it partly because her parents did not want them living together...people defriend her on FB (which I think is dumb) and even stoped talking to her parent.

Also, I have an uncle who is special needs...he can't really travel, like he used to, so I probably would have to get married back home to be inclusive of him.


*Wish you the best all around.*


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> Coco, so sorry to hear about your son...Will say a prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I was thinking...but saw the comment about he brother.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have a few questions.
> 
> Is there any reason why you guys have set the dat a year plus from now? Cost-saving for the cost of a wedding, Planning?
> 
> And if I remember correctly, don't you and your fiance lie together?
> 
> Taking these factors into consideration, I always wonder why people set wedding dates so far off.
> 
> IMO, I think you could do like my friend did. She and her fiance went to the JotP with BOTH sets of parents. They followed that up (a few days later) with with an announcement of the engagement/marriage at her parents home. Almost like an informal reception.
> 
> She did not want a big wedding, but like you, she is her father's only daughter, so she had the wedding for him. (he was helping her pick out her dress and stuff...-Dadzilla)...the wedding was a few months later and she did the whole Catholic (short mass), reception, bridal shower, etc.
> 
> If you live in a place of beautiful scenery, you can use that backdrop to keep costs (flowers, decorations) down..
> 
> And remember, you will NOT be able to make everyone happy? Some people, no matter what you do, will have a problem, but ultimately, it's up to you and your fiance and as long as YOU BOTH are happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> ETA: My friend had people give her attitude cause she went to the JP....they did it partly because her parents did not want them living together...people defriend her on FB (which I think is dumb) and even stoped talking to her parent.
> 
> Also, I have an uncle who is special needs...he can't really travel, like he used to, so I probably would have to get married back home to be inclusive of him.
> 
> 
> *Wish you the best all around.*



Well, originally I had planned on wanting a fall-ish wedding. (September?) and idk since we just got engaged I didn't want it to be too soon. I'd rather have plenty of time to plan/save etc. Since we will most likely be paying for everything ourselves. I'm not under the assumption either of our families would help with costs.  Of course fall proves to be a hiccup for my uncle because he works for a college football team so there's a possibility he wouldn't be able to attend. 
Yes, we do live together. We just recently bought a house and new furniture, so that's also partly why we had set it so far out was to give us time to pay off our furniture and get a nice little chunk of money together. Just get our feet under us. Our family isn't really offended by it. His parents preferred we live  together first. My grandma kind of made a few comments at first, she's old fashioned but she got over it. 

If we did decide to do a destination wedding it could be sooner. Mainly the waiting has to do with the financial aspect of it all. 

One option I'd considered is that his parents own a beach house down in North Carolina. That's destination-y enough and more accessible/affordable to our families. It's within driving distance. I know my brother would probably be okay doing that because my parents had taken him on a similar distance vacation last year. He'd never flown before so that could be an issue.


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> Well, originally I had planned on wanting a fall-ish wedding. (September?) and idk since we just got engaged I didn't want it to be too soon. I'd rather have plenty of time to plan/save etc. Since we will most likely be paying for everything ourselves. I'm not under the assumption either of our families would help with costs.  Of course fall proves to be a hiccup for my uncle because he works for a college football team so there's a possibility he wouldn't be able to attend.
> Yes, we do live together. We just recently bought a house and new furniture, so that's also partly why we had set it so far out was to give us time to pay off our furniture and get a nice little chunk of money together. Just get our feet under us. Our family isn't really offended by it. His parents preferred we live  together first. My grandma kind of made a few comments at first, she's old fashioned but she got over it.
> 
> If we did decide to do a destination wedding it could be sooner. Mainly the waiting has to do with the financial aspect of it all.
> 
> One option I'd considered is that his parents own a beach house down in North Carolina. That's destination-y enough and more accessible/affordable to our families. It's within driving distance. I know my brother would probably be okay doing that because my parents had taken him on a similar distance vacation last year. He'd never flown before so that could be an issue.



the NC trip sounds great...

Do you guys not want to make it legal now and have the celebration later?


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> the NC trip sounds great...
> 
> Do you guys not want to make it legal now and have the celebration later?



Ehh I don't know. We're not really in a hurry. I mean might as well wait and just do it all at once. I'd rather have some sort of ceremony to make it feel real. Even if it is Elvis performing it 

Me & Elvis do have the same birthday so that would be kind of fitting :giggles:


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.




I cannot stand mean bishes at work!  Best of luck, ladybug!




Kenzi, I hope you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> I cannot stand mean bishes at work!  Best of luck, ladybug!
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzi, I hope you figure out what works best for you.


Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> Coco, so sorry to hear about your son...Will say a prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I was thinking...but saw the comment about he brother.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have a few questions.
> 
> Is there any reason why you guys have set the dat a year plus from now? Cost-saving for the cost of a wedding, Planning?
> 
> And if I remember correctly, don't you and your fiance lie together?
> 
> Taking these factors into consideration, I always wonder why people set wedding dates so far off.
> 
> IMO, I think you could do like my friend did. She and her fiance went to the JotP with BOTH sets of parents. They followed that up (a few days later) with with an announcement of the engagement/marriage at her parents home. Almost like an informal reception.
> 
> She did not want a big wedding, but like you, she is her father's only daughter, so she had the wedding for him. (he was helping her pick out her dress and stuff...-Dadzilla)...the wedding was a few months later and she did the whole Catholic (short mass), reception, bridal shower, etc.
> 
> If you live in a place of beautiful scenery, you can use that backdrop to keep costs (flowers, decorations) down..
> 
> And remember, you will NOT be able to make everyone happy? Some people, no matter what you do, will have a problem, but ultimately, it's up to you and your fiance and as long as YOU BOTH are happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> ETA: My friend had people give her attitude cause she went to the JP....they did it partly because her parents did not want them living together...people defriend her on FB (which I think is dumb) and even stoped talking to her parent.
> 
> Also, I have an uncle who is special needs...he can't really travel, like he used to, so I probably would have to get married back home to be inclusive of him.
> 
> 
> *Wish you the best all around.*


She drinks on the job! OMG! Best of luck with the job search!


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Ehh I don't know. We're not really in a hurry. I mean might as well wait and just do it all at once. I'd rather have some sort of ceremony to make it feel real. Even if it is Elvis performing it
> 
> Me & Elvis do have the same birthday so that would be kind of fitting :giggles:



OMG. That would be awesome.  I was just reading about a couple who decided to elope, they had considered destination as well, but then when they looked into it, since they both loved Elvis, they planned their elopement 5 months in advance in the Graceland Chapel in Vegas.   The chapel set her up with a wedding planner, and said they'd never gotten so much notice before, but the wedding was really nice.

However, having been one to walk down the aisle, with the runner from the back of the church to the alter, the flowers, the gown, the whole 9 yards and 5 courses, I think you should consider this once in a lifetime thing, and be sure you won't regret the whole thing later on.   It's not about "Oh, we're living together and bought a house so we shouldn't" or "This is our only true wedding day so we should" it just boils down to what you, the Bride really wants.  Your loving fiance will really want to make you happy, and will sincerely want to give you the wedding you want.  So take a while and look inside yourself, and you'll figure out what you want your wedding to be.

I'm just excited that another Bish is getting married.  But you don't get to play hookey after you get married.  I'll be taking attendance regularly from this point on.  We have to keep an eye on the missing bishes.  I still think it's a Kris PimpMama Plan to abduct and squirrel away the bishes, one doll at a time.  Any more of you go missing and we'll initiate a buddy system, and you WILL be assigned partners.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OMG. That would be awesome.  I was just reading about a couple who decided to elope, they had considered destination as well, but then when they looked into it, since they both loved Elvis, they planned their elopement 5 months in advance in the Graceland Chapel in Vegas.   The chapel set her up with a wedding planner, and said they'd never gotten so much notice before, but the wedding was really nice.
> 
> However, having been one to walk down the aisle, with the runner from the back of the church to the alter, the flowers, the gown, the whole 9 yards and 5 courses, I think you should consider this once in a lifetime thing, and be sure you won't regret the whole thing later on.   It's not about "Oh, we're living together and bought a house so we shouldn't" or "This is our only true wedding day so we should" it just boils down to what you, the Bride really wants.  Your loving fiance will really want to make you happy, and will sincerely want to give you the wedding you want.  So take a while and look inside yourself, and you'll figure out what you want your wedding to be.
> 
> I'm just excited that another Bish is getting married.  But you don't get to play hookey after you get married.  I'll be taking attendance regularly from this point on.  We have to keep an eye on the missing bishes.  I still think it's a Kris PimpMama Plan to abduct and squirrel away the bishes, one doll at a time.  Any more of you go missing and we'll initiate a buddy system, and you WILL be assigned partners.


How is Baba?


----------



## chantal1922

kenzibray said:


> Well, originally I had planned on wanting a fall-ish wedding. (September?) and idk since we just got engaged I didn't want it to be too soon. I'd rather have plenty of time to plan/save etc. Since we will most likely be paying for everything ourselves. I'm not under the assumption either of our families would help with costs.  Of course fall proves to be a hiccup for my uncle because he works for a college football team so there's a possibility he wouldn't be able to attend.
> Yes, we do live together. We just recently bought a house and new furniture, so that's also partly why we had set it so far out was to give us time to pay off our furniture and get a nice little chunk of money together. Just get our feet under us. Our family isn't really offended by it. His parents preferred we live  together first. My grandma kind of made a few comments at first, she's old fashioned but she got over it.
> 
> If we did decide to do a destination wedding it could be sooner. Mainly the waiting has to do with the financial aspect of it all.
> 
> One option I'd considered is that his parents own a beach house down in North Carolina. That's destination-y enough and more accessible/affordable to our families. It's within driving distance. I know my brother would probably be okay doing that because my parents had taken him on a similar distance vacation last year. He'd never flown before so that could be an issue.


NC sounds like a good idea!



Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.



Poor Baba. I hope he gets well soon.



Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wish you the best all around.*



Sorry you have to deal with that Bish at work. Hopefully a new job will come soon!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> She drinks on the job! OMG! Best of luck with the job search!



Thanks Chow and Chantal!


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> Morning Dolls.  Sassys, so  glad you're back.  Caitlin, I think it's great that you leave your mom out of the dating loop for a while.  You and your Life Coach are really doing good.
> Hi Bze, glad you found a little time to even sit and watch Scandal.  You have a Bze Week for a Bzemom.  (Sorry I had to)  But try and squeeze in a little pamper time.
> 
> Dolls, I wasn't here most of the weekend because Baba developed an allergic rash, and we were at Doctor Urgent Care Saturday.  He has hives that come out and disappear throughout the day.  They couldn't help him at Urgent Care, told us to just give him allergy medicine.  Then Sunday morning his hands swelled and he couldn't move his fingers, so the emergency room was next.  After a shot of prednizone and a combo of benedryl, zyrtec, pepcid and motrin, he is looking better, and we got an afternoon appointment with an allergist.  He can't do the follow up prednisone tabs, because he had that for poison ivy 2 years ago and it resulted in terrible acne all over, that we saw a dermatologist for a year to eliminate it.  I would take this thing from him if I could.  I feel so helpless, it came out of no where.  As the hospital doctor said it was something in his room, we said no, he said yes, and then while Baba was being treated in the hospital, they went away from some parts of him and reappeared on his arm.  The doctor said "This is strange.  I guess it's not his room"  Have I mentioned I hate doctors? Most of them don't listen, and have preconceived notions.  Fix my son you Twudlooper.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning or afernoon dolls!

*Coco* - I hope Baba is better now. 

*Ladybug* - I'm sorry you're having to look for work again. Prayers that you find something that you love to do soon.

*Caitlin* - Don't feel bad by not involving your mom in your love life. It's your life. While my mom is cool, I only involve her in mine when I'm serious about the person I'm with. lol

*Kenzibray* - I agree with other dolls that you should have the wedding that you and your SO want. I think a good idea could be to have a destination wedding/honeymoon with just you and your SO, and then have a "reception weekend" a week later when you get back. Most people do not live close to their families anymore so I know a few people that have done this. Friday night both families get together for dinner and then Saturday is spent doing an activity with the wedding reception for both family and friends held later that afternoon/evening.   Sunday, everyone heads back home. 

At the last reception I attended, the bride did have her father walk her into the hall and "give her" to her husband.  Then they said a few words to kick things off and the party began!

Its basically traditional wedding events backwards.  This is what I will probably do when my time comes as my family/friends are all over the US. Plus like you, I can't imagine spending $20K on "one day" and a dress I'm going to wear once. lol


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> OMG. That would be awesome. I was just reading about a couple who decided to elope, they had considered destination as well, but then when they looked into it, since they both loved Elvis, they planned their elopement 5 months in advance in the Graceland Chapel in Vegas. The chapel set her up with a wedding planner, and said they'd never gotten so much notice before, but the wedding was really nice.
> 
> However, having been one to walk down the aisle, with the runner from the back of the church to the alter, the flowers, the gown, the whole 9 yards and 5 courses, I think you should consider this once in a lifetime thing, and be sure you won't regret the whole thing later on. It's not about "Oh, we're living together and bought a house so we shouldn't" or "This is our only true wedding day so we should" it just boils down to what you, the Bride really wants. Your loving fiance will really want to make you happy, and will sincerely want to give you the wedding you want. So take a while and look inside yourself, and you'll figure out what you want your wedding to be.
> 
> I'm just excited that another Bish is getting married. But you don't get to play hookey after you get married. I'll be taking attendance regularly from this point on. We have to keep an eye on the missing bishes. I still think it's a Kris PimpMama Plan to abduct and squirrel away the bishes, one doll at a time. Any more of you go missing and we'll initiate a buddy system, and you WILL be assigned partners.


 
Afternoon Dolls!

Who else is missing?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.*.*


 
WTF!  I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I actually have never experienced mean co-workers, just crazy boss.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Morning or afernoon dolls!
> 
> 
> *Ladybug* - I'm sorry you're having to look for work again. Prayers that you find something that you love to do soon.
> 
> l



I was just supposed to be a temporary thing for me, but my company lost the contract, so I stayed on with the new company (gotta pay the bills) cause my old company couldn't promise me work.It's a means to an end until something better comes along.



Sassys said:


> WTF!  I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I actually have never experienced mean co-workers, just crazy boss.



This is the first time I've had a mean coworker....Definitely crazy bosses....I truly think she's bi-polar I feel like I'm dealing with Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde...SERIOUSLY and I don't know which one I'm going to get some days.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I was just supposed to be a temporary thing for me, but my company lost the contract, so I stayed on with the new company (gotta pay the bills) cause my old company couldn't promise me work.It's a means to an end until something better comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've had a mean coworker....Definitely crazy bosses....I truly think she's bi-polar I feel like I'm dealing with Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde...SERIOUSLY and I don't know which one I'm going to get some days.


 
I know ALL about having a bipolar boss. My last boss was! She took up 20 pages in my book . That woman was bat sh$t crazy! I could write stories about her for days. You can not tell me that woman is also not a sociopath. I read somewhere that sociopaths constantly lick their lips. I noticed on my first week there she ALWAYS licked her lips: I knew then, I made a huge mistake taking the job.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> I know ALL about having a bipolar boss. My last boss was! She took up 20 pages in my book . That woman was bat sh$t crazy! I could write stories about her for days. You can not tell me that woman is also not a sociopath.* I read somewhere that sociopaths constantly lick their lips. I noticed on my first week there she ALWAYS licked her lips:* I knew then, I made a huge mistake taking the job.


 
Now I'm going to be on the lookout for people that constantly do this (lick their lips) lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Now I'm going to be on the lookout for people that constantly do this (lick their lips) lol


 Courtney Stodden!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Now I'm going to be on the lookout for people that constantly do this (lick their lips) lol


 
Heath Ledger constantly did it in Batman and I was watching Law and Order: SVU the other night about a child sociopath and he did it as well.


----------



## summer2815

Never knew about the licking lips thing!  Scary!

I once read a book that had case studies of sociopaths.  BIG MISTAKE!  They terrify me.

The weather yesterday and today has been AMAZING!  I sat in my car, rolled the windows down and read.  I feel so relaxed!  It is amazing what beautiful weather can do for someone's mood.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kyle on the house wives.


----------



## kenzibray

Okay here comes the nerd in me: 

Barty Crouch Jr. (David Tennant) did it in Harry Potter & the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Okay here comes the nerd in me:
> 
> Barty Crouch Jr. (David Tennant) did it in Harry Potter & the Goblet of Fire


 
Was his character a sociopath?


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Was his character a sociopath?



Yep. The short version: He impersonated a teacher so that he could rig the competition and put Harry's name in hoping he would die.


----------



## Sassys

You have GOT to be kidding me...

*'People say I should be shot for having a beard, but I've never felt sexier': Mother, 49, who sprouted FULL facial hair after birth of son 28 years ago is finally ready for love*​ 



German-born Mariam, 49, has been letting beard grow since August 2008
*Used to pluck her beard every single day with tweezers*
*Now travels the world as part of bearded lady circus act and writing blog*


[*]*Has been single for 10 years but is **finally hoping to find love in England*
[*]*Appeared on This Morning to tell story to Holly and Phil*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Schofield-ITV-This-Morning.html#ixzz2Q0Fla6VE ​


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me...
> 
> *'People say I should be shot for having a beard, but I've never felt sexier': Mother, 49, who sprouted FULL facial hair after birth of son 28 years ago is finally ready for love*​
> 
> 
> 
> German-born Mariam, 49, has been letting beard grow since August 2008
> *Used to pluck her beard every single day with tweezers*
> *Now travels the world as part of bearded lady circus act and writing blog*
> 
> 
> *Has been single for 10 years but is **finally hoping to find love in England*
> *Appeared on This Morning to tell story to Holly and Phil*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Schofield-ITV-This-Morning.html#ixzz2Q0Fla6VE ​



Um, no, NOT cute!


----------



## discoAMOUR

So NOT cute at all!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me...
> 
> *'People say I should be shot for having a beard, but I've never felt sexier': Mother, 49, who sprouted FULL facial hair after birth of son 28 years ago is finally ready for love*​
> 
> 
> 
> German-born Mariam, 49, has been letting beard grow since August 2008
> *Used to pluck her beard every single day with tweezers*
> *Now travels the world as part of bearded lady circus act and writing blog*
> 
> 
> [*]*Has been single for 10 years but is **finally hoping to find love in England*
> [*]*Appeared on This Morning to tell story to Holly and Phil*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Schofield-ITV-This-Morning.html#ixzz2Q0Fla6VE ​



Woah!


----------



## chowlover2

Ugh!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Happy Belated Easter, ya'll! 

And happy F-ing Tuesday! Anyone have a drink yet? I need one. Wait, no...I'm in DIRE NEED of an alcoholic beverage. 

I'm always so late. I have NO internet at home, and using my crackberry is so retarded sometimes. So if I don't go to my art studio, I get no internet! WOMP WOMP WOMPPPPP! I'll try to be here more often. this thread moves so quickly! lol 

My BF treated me to get my hair done as a late b-day present. I feel so much better. I was walking around looking like -issshh girls. I was NOT cute at all. You all would tell me to stay inside. I had no shame. lololol seriously.

So...sort of good news... I had my first job interview as a temp to perm position at an architecture firm, as a project manager and admin assistant... but it's through an agency, and the woman i was meeting with got food poisoning on her lunch break, cancelled the interview while i was on my way there (apperantly she emailed, but i have no internet at home, and now i can't hear back from her. i called once a day since...not a word. totally sucks. I'm still on the hunt...darn. That job sounded very promising.



caitlin1214 said:


> I'm sorry I was late to your party, Disco!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday!



Thanks so much babe!!!


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> Happy Belated Easter, ya'll!
> 
> And happy F-ing Tuesday! Anyone have a drink yet? I need one. Wait, no...I'm in DIRE NEED of an alcoholic beverage.
> 
> I'm always so late. I have NO internet at home, and using my crackberry is so retarded sometimes. So if I don't go to my art studio, I get no internet! WOMP WOMP WOMPPPPP! I'll try to be here more often. this thread moves so quickly! lol
> 
> My BF treated me to get my hair done as a late b-day present. I feel so much better. I was walking around looking like -issshh girls. I was NOT cute at all. You all would tell me to stay inside. I had no shame. lololol seriously.
> 
> So...sort of good news... I had my first job interview as a temp to perm position at an architecture firm, as a project manager and admin assistant... but it's through an agency, and the woman i was meeting with got food poisoning on her lunch break, cancelled the interview while i was on my way there (apperantly she emailed, but i have no internet at home, and now i can't hear back from her. i called once a day since...not a word. totally sucks. I'm still on the hunt...darn. That job sounded very promising.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much babe!!!


Don't give up, I know there is something wonderful out there for you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> Don't give up, I know there is something wonderful out there for you!



Thanks chica...I'm not going to give up. I've did enough of that this past year...I know I will find something.


----------



## Sassys

discoAMOUR said:


> Happy Belated Easter, ya'll!
> 
> And happy F-ing Tuesday! Anyone have a drink yet? I need one. Wait, no...I'm in DIRE NEED of an alcoholic beverage.
> 
> I'm always so late. I have NO internet at home, and using my crackberry is so retarded sometimes. So if I don't go to my art studio, I get no internet! WOMP WOMP WOMPPPPP! I'll try to be here more often. this thread moves so quickly! lol
> 
> My BF treated me to get my hair done as a late b-day present. I feel so much better. I was walking around looking like -issshh girls. I was NOT cute at all. You all would tell me to stay inside. I had no shame. lololol seriously.
> 
> So...sort of good news... I had my first job interview as a temp to perm position at an architecture firm, as a project manager and admin assistant... but it's through an agency, and the woman i was meeting with got food poisoning on her lunch break, cancelled the interview while i was on my way there (apperantly she emailed, but i have no internet at home, and now i can't hear back from her. i called once a day since...not a word. totally sucks. I'm still on the hunt...darn. That job sounded very promising.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much babe!!!



You are a New Yorker so we never give up; we are warriors


----------



## kenzibray

Did Coco ever report back how Baba was doing ? I've kind of been in and out of here today. 

I did however go try on wedding dresses and the ones I liked were ones you would wear in a more traditional setting and definitely not on the beach. But they were busy and didnt get to try on as much as I liked. I will probably wait until after prom season is over before I go back.


----------



## Ladybug09

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks chica...I'm not going to give up. I've did enough of that this past year...I know I will find something.



Girlfriend you need to siphon on to someone else's wifi.


----------



## Kansashalo

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks chica...I'm not going to give up. I've did enough of that this past year...I know I will find something.



YAY! I know you will find something. 

And if you get discouraged, tired, etc. - just come in here for a pep talk.  A bish may be down, but NEVER out!.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Did Coco ever report back how Baba was doing ? I've kind of been in and out of here today.
> 
> I did however go try on wedding dresses and the ones I liked were ones you would wear in a more traditional setting and definitely not on the beach. But they were busy and didnt get to try on as much as I liked. I will probably wait until after prom season is over before I go back.


 No word on Baba...


----------



## caitlin1214

Kansashalo said:


> Morning or afernoon dolls!
> 
> Don't feel bad by not involving your mom in your love life. It's your life. While my mom is cool, I only involve her in mine when I'm serious about the person I'm with. lol



I don't feel bad for me. I feel bad that my brother had to be the guinea pig in the "What Happens When Mom's Kids Start Dating" experiment. 

Trust, I'm at the point where ideally, I wouldn't want her to know anything until I come back from Vegas married! 



I doubt that'll be realistic, so I'll settle for when I'm engaged.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sassys said:


> You are a New Yorker so we never give up; we are warriors



^HELL YEA!!!  



Ladybug09 said:


> Girlfriend you need to siphon on to someone else's wifi.



^Ain't that the truth! But they are all password blocked! Sucks!



Kansashalo said:


> YAY! I know you will find something.
> 
> And if you get discouraged, tired, etc. - just come in here for a pep talk.  A bish may be down, but NEVER out!.



^Thanks so much babe!!! It's feels so good to have you all to talk to. 

*You are ALL So Awesome!!!*

I'm gonna take my black @$$ home. My butt hurts from sitting in this studio for so long! And it is almost midnight. lol 

See you all tomorrow!!!  MUAH!


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Afternoon Dolls!
> 
> Who else is missing?



Well, I'm thinking Krabby is missing too.  Haven't had a drive by from her in Ages.  Truly think it is the diabolical plan to one by one, sweep us up and put us in some abandoned Silly Bands factory, away from the forum that causes the KKlan such angst.

Watch it Sas, they may come for you next, can't have you posing in front of the new home when North West arrives.

Hey Dolls, what have I missed?  My wonderful SugarB dropped Baba at  school this morning, so I didn't have to start my day at the crack of  dawn.  I have to go get him in about an hour, he can't drive while on  Benadryl, and I've been going crazy over here.  I have to spelunk.  But  what a difference an extra 2 hours of sleep makes.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Well, I'm thinking Krabby is missing too.  Haven't had a drive by from her in Ages.  Truly think it is the diabolical plan to one by one, sweep us up and put us in some abandoned Silly Bands factory, away from the forum that causes the KKlan such angst.
> 
> Watch it Sas, they may come for you next, can't have you posing in front of the new home when North West arrives.
> 
> Hey Dolls, what have I missed?  My wonderful SugarB dropped Baba at  school this morning, so I didn't have to start my day at the crack of  dawn.  I have to go get him in about an hour, he can't drive while on  Benadryl, and I've been going crazy over here.  I have to spelunk.  But  what a difference an extra 2 hours of sleep makes.



Is he doing any better? Did the doc's find anything out?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Kyle on the house wives.


 
Never noticed, but she does always put her finger in her mouth when she is nervous abut something.


----------



## Kansashalo

I can't' believe I'm saying this but a bish may be on Vegas overload this year.  Not only am I going at the end of the month to meet up with my college girlfriendss , but I'm also going in September to the iHeart Radio music festival.   and again this fall when the boy  gets back from deployment.

All this and I don't even gamble. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Never noticed, but she does always put her finger in her mouth when she is nervous abut something.


 She does the lizard lip lick thing too.


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> I can't' believe I'm saying this but a bish may be on Vegas overload this year.  Not only am I going at the end of the month to meet up with my college girlfriendss , but I'm also going in September to the iHeart Radio music festival.   and again this fall when the boy  gets back from deployment.
> 
> All this and I don't even gamble. lol



I'd love to go to Vegas! I'd never been. I'd almost had the fiance convinced to go for a weekend vaca. But then he started thinking _responsibly_  
Since we still want to get hardwood floors put in and other miscellaneous house projects he has lined up. So he says we can't afford it right now. Which according to him we can't afford anything. He hates spending money & I love to. So I guess we balance each other out.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! Happy Humpday. Ugh dolls I need some advice. I have a friend who has been in a relationship for about a year. She has mistrust and insecurity issues from past relationships. Her current guy is a good guy and said he wants to marry her but her insecurity and mistrust issues are having an impact on their relationship. Long story short for the past few months she has been texting me complaining about her relationship. Most of the time the drama is caused by her. She is sad all the time and I feel like I have been repeating the same advice over and over again. She is in therapy so that helps a little. I am just tired of hearing about the drama all the time.  At first I thought I just needed to be a more patient friend but it is wearing me a little thin. She is so needy. My roomie suggested I try to distance myself a little but I am not sure how.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Is he doing any better? Did the doc's find anything out?



Thanks doll, the doctor has him on 4 antihistamine, and today, knock wood not a single hive.  I think I'm probably driving tomorrow, only because he has benadryl to take in case he has an outbreak in school.  He's going back to work tomorrow and I am HOPING this was a fluke.  Once he is off all antihistamines, we're doing the bloodwork to test for known allergies.  God this was frightening.  Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.


----------



## kenzibray

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dollies! Happy Humpday. Ugh dolls I need some advice. I have a friend who has been in a relationship for about a year. She has mistrust and insecurity issues from past relationships. Her current guy is a good guy and said he wants to marry her but her insecurity and mistrust issues are having an impact on their relationship. Long story short for the past few months she has been texting me complaining about her relationship. Most of the time the drama is caused by her. She is sad all the time and I feel like I have been repeating the same advice over and over again. She is in therapy so that helps a little. I am just tired of hearing about the drama all the time.  At first I thought I just needed to be a more patient friend but it is wearing me a little thin. She is so needy. My roomie suggested I try to distance myself a little but I am not sure how.



I agree with your roomie. I had to do something similar with a friend of mine but for different reasons. Don't make yourself so available is the main thing. With my friend it was that I was always there for her but it wasn't reciprocated. So I wouldn't always respond to messages or at least not right away. Or not be so responsive. Instead of spewing off your advice over and over till you're blue in the face which it seems like she's not listening anyway just give shorter answers.
If she's anything like some of the people I know.. She probably calls/texts with some dire dramatic emergency but then it blows over in like 2.5 seconds. If you make yourself less available and don't respond right away. It will probably have blown over by the time you get back to her. 

It's not easy. The friend I was referring to I was kind of trying to break things off altogether for the most part. It was a friend from school that we used to be the best of friends. But recently it just seemed more like a title than having the relationship to back it up. Too much had changed especially recently and I felt like we were hanging on to a list cause. So I just kind of started distancing myself.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks Kenzi! I am just going to make myself less available. Especially during work hours since that's when she always wants to talk the most. She has a job that she claims is boring. I just don't have the time to talk to her that much during the day. I feel like she is using me to fill her boredom since her boyfriend told her he can't talk to her much while at work.


----------



## kenzibray

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Kenzi! I am just going to make myself less available. Especially during work hours since that's when she always wants to talk the most. She has a job that she claims is boring. I just don't have the time to talk to her that much during the day. I feel like she is using me to fill her boredom since her boyfriend told her he can't talk to her much while at work.



No problem! I hope every thing works out for you. It's a sticky situation to be in. Good luck!


----------



## kenzibray

Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses 

I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board. 

I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now. 
That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much. 

Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now. 

#1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it. 






#2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable. 





Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.


----------



## summer2815

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses
> 
> I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board.
> 
> I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now.
> That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much.
> 
> Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now.
> 
> #1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.




You look great in both!  I am a sucker for sweetheart necklines, but I love the bottom of the first dress!

Just a suggestion.  My one friend is having the seamstress alter the top of her wedding dress and making it a sweetheart neckline.  Just a thought depending on what you want!

So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## kenzibray

summer2815 said:


> You look great in both!  I am a sucker for sweetheart necklines, but I love the bottom of the first dress!
> 
> Just a suggestion.  My one friend is having the seamstress alter the top of her wedding dress and making it a sweetheart neckline.  Just a thought depending on what you want!
> 
> So exciting!!!!!!



We're on the same page  The consultant said that many of the dresses can be made into a sweetheart neckline. there is also one similar to the first one but has more of a regular ball gown bottom and not the bunchy stuff and it has the pleating at the top like the second one plus a slight sweetheart neckline. Not quite as drastic as the 2nd.  I don't think they had it in stock or I just didn't get around to trying it on. They were swamped. But its definitely on my list to try on next. 

I don't mind the straight across part on the 1st one because its nice to feel like I'm not falling out. I tried on one (not pictured) and it was a bit too much for me. I don't like showing a ton of cleavage and especially if we get married in a church. So I think the 2nd one is about as deep as it will go. 

The 1st one was very comfortable and I felt like I could move fairly easily. Just having to pick up my skirt a bit here &  there. I didn't try to sit or anything in the 2nd one..


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses
> 
> I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board.
> 
> I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now.
> That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much.
> 
> Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now.
> 
> #1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.



OMG! Beautiful! I vote for the second one


----------



## chowlover2

I like the second dress better as well!


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses
> 
> I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board.
> 
> I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now.
> That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much.
> 
> Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now.
> 
> #1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.




Wow, you will be a beautiful bride.  Are you anywhere near NYC?  (I know I should know this, but I'm ditzy after my pain meds )  Did you get the name of the dress designers?


----------



## Cocolo

I love #2, but I would have a contrasting rose or something done in purple for in place of the bow.  A large rosette would look awesome.  The lines of the dress sort of need something there, imo


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Wow, you will be a beautiful bride.  Are you anywhere near NYC?  (I know I should know this, but I'm ditzy after my pain meds )  Did you get the name of the dress designers?



Thank You Coco! No, I'm no where near NYC. We're out in Indiana/Ohio area in the middle of a cornfield for the most part. 

I had just went to David's Bridal to kind of try to narrow down some styles because I really had no idea what I was looking for. I know the first one is from Vera Wang White and I'm not positive on the 2nd one but I have it saved online. 

It took me awhile to get there but I'm in planning mode now. It just sucks that its still so far away. But we don't want to be rushed by doing it this year. And next year he doesn't want to do June because its his birthday month. July & Aug are still so hot so I think Sept is going to work best. Other than the fact that my uncle works for a college football team and may or may not be able to come. And I'm not really sure how to handle that


----------



## kenzibray

Here's another one I liked that I didn't get around to trying on. It kind of is a combination of the two in a way. The sash is interchangeable or removable altogether. 

I also showed the fiance the catalog photos of the ones I tried on and he liked #1. It's kind of a pain because none of my friends live down around where we do so I don't have anyone to go with me. He went but waited in the car. Poor  guy.


----------



## Cocolo

Here's a mermaid with a rosette (I am pretty sure that's what it's called)  Do you like this more? They can replace the bow with a thing like this, to match, or a color of your choice.  Oooh, you could have it made to match Midori green, and your dress will have that oh so special pop of color.  We can send a pic to Midori, and you will become the new look of Midori, what with Kim being pregnant with a a huge baby or future football team in there.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Here's a mermaid with a rosette (I am pretty sure that's what it's called)  Do you like this more? They can replace the bow with a thing like this, to match, or a color of your choice.  Oooh, you could have it made to match Midori green, and your dress will have that oh so special pop of color.  We can send a pic to Midori, and you will become the new look of Midori, what with Kim being pregnant with a a huge baby or future football team in there.



I do like that better than the bow!! One of my co-workers told me about this awesome place not far from us that is like a "Bridal Row" I looked it up and there are 25 wedding related shops in a 2 mile radius. So I think when I make my official wedding dress shopping trip that is where I'll be heading.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> I do like that better than the bow!! One of my co-workers told me about this awesome place not far from us that is like a "Bridal Row" I looked it up and there are 25 wedding related shops in a 2 mile radius. So I think when I make my official wedding dress shopping trip that is where I'll be heading.



Check the bridal magazines and get an idea of what you like and don't like.  All that satin and chiffon is very easy to overload your circuits.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Check the bridal magazines and get an idea of what you like and don't like.  All that satin and chiffon is very easy to overload your circuits.



Pinterest has been a great help!  Plus there is another site I found via pinterest.. wedding gawker. Its like a pinterest but for weddings !

I do think I know what my colors are going to be or some variation. I know I want Navy and gray with an accent of either yellow, green or mint. 

Would it be weird to have a nautical sort of theme if we're not going to be near water? I loved the idea of that if we were going to the beach.. but now we're not


----------



## chantal1922

Pretty dresses  Kenzi! I really like the second dress!


----------



## Bzemom

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dollies! Happy Humpday. Ugh dolls I need some advice. I have a friend who has been in a relationship for about a year. She has mistrust and insecurity issues from past relationships. Her current guy is a good guy and said he wants to marry her but her insecurity and mistrust issues are having an impact on their relationship. Long story short for the past few months she has been texting me complaining about her relationship. Most of the time the drama is caused by her. She is sad all the time and I feel like I have been repeating the same advice over and over again. She is in therapy so that helps a little. I am just tired of hearing about the drama all the time.  At first I thought I just needed to be a more patient friend but it is wearing me a little thin. She is so needy. My roomie suggested I try to distance myself a little but I am not sure how.




A very good friend of mine went through this. When she gently told me to get over my issue, she couldn't continue to be my cheerleader and I needed to grow up, I finally did.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Cocolo

Yes, that is my fave too.  Chantal, we have good taste.  I just love this kind of dress, and very elegant.  Forget that Kim wore one (with 3 dresses she had just about everystyle) and out of all of her's it was my fave there too.


----------



## Bzemom

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses
> 
> I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board.
> 
> I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now.
> That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much.
> 
> Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now.
> 
> #1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.



1.  Go with 1.  
Just beautiful.  A bigger Cinderella skirt gets heavy.  Jmo.


If you can get a country club or hotel for a small, lovely wedding at a decent price, it is worth it.  Any place that will take care of the food, drinks, security, bartender, staffing, linens, is worth it.  

You are going to be beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> Yes, that is my fave too.  Chantal, we have good taste.  I just love this kind of dress, and very elegant.  Forget that Kim wore one (with 3 dresses she had just about everystyle) and out of all of her's it was my fave there too.



Girl, we needed you in the Kim thread today!


----------



## Cocolo

Damn, should have told me earlier.  But I like to stay out of that trouble ridden thread.  I love it there, but I get in sooooooo much trouble.


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> Damn, should have told me earlier.  But I like to stay out of that trouble ridden thread.  I love it there, but I get in sooooooo much trouble.



Look for coco Belen's post. Long, but sooooo well written. Meg's even came by to redirect!!!


----------



## Avril

Hey bishes, popped in here for some shelter from the K thread! May I join the awesome Bish group 

Kenzibray - wedding planning is SO exciting! I got married last year  I love dress #1


----------



## Avril

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dollies! Happy Humpday. Ugh dolls I need some advice. I have a friend who has been in a relationship for about a year. She has mistrust and insecurity issues from past relationships. Her current guy is a good guy and said he wants to marry her but her insecurity and mistrust issues are having an impact on their relationship. Long story short for the past few months she has been texting me complaining about her relationship. Most of the time the drama is caused by her. She is sad all the time and I feel like I have been repeating the same advice over and over again. She is in therapy so that helps a little. I am just tired of hearing about the drama all the time.  At first I thought I just needed to be a more patient friend but it is wearing me a little thin. She is so needy. My roomie suggested I try to distance myself a little but I am not sure how.



Just to echo the other advice given - there comes a time when you just have to speak your mind. You've already tried offering advice over and over again, I think you need to tell her straight up that she's causing the drama and she needs to stop and until she does, you can no longer be her cheerleader (as someone else put it so well!)  It may give her the push she needs to change her ways


----------



## Bzemom

Avril said:


> Hey bishes, popped in here for some shelter from the K thread! May I join the awesome Bish group
> 
> Kenzibray - wedding planning is SO exciting! I got married last year  I love dress #1


 

The K thread was intense yesterday.  Kim inspired some amazing writing yesterday.  lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Check the bridal magazines and get an idea of what you like and don't like. All that satin and chiffon is very easy to overload your circuits.


 


kenzibray said:


> Pinterest has been a great help!  Plus there is another site I found via pinterest.. wedding gawker. Its like a pinterest but for weddings !
> 
> I do think I know what my colors are going to be or some variation. I know I want Navy and gray with an accent of either yellow, green or mint.
> 
> Would it be weird to have a nautical sort of theme if we're not going to be near water? I loved the idea of that if we were going to the beach.. but now we're not


 

Did somebody say wedding?! 

I'm getting married this Summer too, late June. My DF and I met with my planner last night and she PISSED ME OFF. She's fired.

Too answer your question a nautical theme is nice, it can be used even if you aren't close to water.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so who wants to see wedding dresses
> 
> I tried a couple on the other day. And I think we did decide on the traditional route. In the long run I think it will be simpler. We're not going over board.
> 
> I was calling to get prices on reception halls & such in my hometown and the one I had planned on having it at in my head is closed and is up for sale  But the local country club is actually much cheaper than I expected so I think that's our #1 pick for now.
> That's the great thing about a small town.. everything is much more affordable. Some of the places we were looking at closer to where he's from in the city are 10x as much.
> 
> Okay.. Wedding dress photos are done uploading so I can quit rambling now.
> 
> #1- More of the princessy ball gown type. I like that its not a typical cinderella skirt and is kind of bunched in different places. It's lacy on top. I didn't get a picture with it but I also tried this cute belt with a bejeweled broach type thingy on it and I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Mermaid style. I don't like the bow, but it's removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were my two favorites I tried on a couple of the simpler ones for the possibility of the beach-y wedding and I wasn't overly thrilled with them. Not really even worth showing pictures of those.


 
Both are pretty! I think I like the first one more


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Here's another one I liked that I didn't get around to trying on. It kind of is a combination of the two in a way. The sash is interchangeable or removable altogether.
> 
> I also showed the fiance the catalog photos of the ones I tried on and he liked #1. It's kind of a pain because none of my friends live down around where we do so I don't have anyone to go with me. He went but waited in the car. Poor guy.


 

So pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies, keep me in your thoughts....going to be putting myself out there on the job market again...Remember the job I'm in (I didn't really want to do, but was a way to pay my bills, etc)....dealing with ish with this bish on my job and I'm just not tolerating it anymore. The office management won't put her in check, so she thinks she rules this office (you KNOW when your supervisor is letting you drink on the job (and with you), and we're not having a party or office Happy Hour (yes, we have this, for real, no joke), then they will let you get away with murder. It's not even the kind of work I do....I'm not attached, it's just a means to an end.....I absolutely LOATHE mean bishes in the work environment...especially the ones who try to make YOUR life difficult cause they see you as a threat.


 

I know all about this ish! Left a job back in December after being there almost 5 years because I just couldn't deal with the office crazy and the manager who would never check her. Be encouraged you will find something else soon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The KK thread has just become  I think i'll hang out here instead


----------



## kenzibray

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did somebody say wedding?!
> 
> I'm getting married this Summer too, late June. My DF and I met with my planner last night and she PISSED ME OFF. She's fired.
> 
> Too answer your question a nautical theme is nice, it can be used even if you aren't close to water.



well it won't be over the top. but i think it would go good with our colors. Which I think are going to be Navy & Gray with an accent color. I think either yellow or green.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> The KK thread has just become  I think i'll hang out here instead


 
Good idea.


----------



## Sassys

Morning bishes!!!

Pouring down rain here in nyc :rain:


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Morning bishes!!!
> 
> Pouring down rain here in nyc :rain:



You must have what we had yesterday. If so, good news! Sunshine tomorrow


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> well it won't be over the top. but i think it would go good with our colors. Which I think are going to be Navy & Gray with an accent color. I think either yellow or green.


 

Yeah you can add little accents of it to the decor and place settings, will look really nice.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Good idea.


 
I'm baaaaackk, sure I missed a lot.
What happened to Twiggy? I see she's MIA.



Sassys said:


> Morning bishes!!!
> 
> Pouring down rain here in nyc :rain:


Same here in MD, rain depresses me.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Same here in MD, rain depresses me.


 
Especially on a Friday


----------



## Avril

Bzemom said:


> The K thread was intense yesterday.  Kim inspired some amazing writing yesterday.  lol



Oh yeah. Too intense for me.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did somebody say wedding?!
> 
> I'm getting married this Summer too, late June. My DF and I met with my planner last night and she PISSED ME OFF. She's fired.
> 
> Too answer your question a nautical theme is nice, it can be used even if you aren't close to water.



What did your planner do to piss you off?

When you mention nautical theme, I think of Dionne from Clueless "when I get married, I'm gonna have a nautical theme. I'm gonna wear a sailor gown and my bridesmaids are gonna wear sailor hats" 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> The KK thread has just become  I think i'll hang out here instead



Me too!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did somebody say wedding?!
> 
> I'm getting married this Summer too, late June. My DF and I met with my planner last night and she PISSED ME OFF. She's fired.
> 
> Too answer your question a nautical theme is nice, it can be used even if you aren't close to water.


 
Wait what??? What did I miss? I had no idea you were getting married. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> Morning bishes!!!
> 
> Pouring down rain here in nyc :rain:



We had that rain yesterday here on the other side of the Atlantic :rain: Although there's a permanent rain cloud over us, we get rain I'd say 360 days out of 365!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Avril said:


> We had that rain yesterday here on the other side of the Atlantic :rain: Although there's a permanent rain cloud over us, we get rain I'd say *360 days out of 365!!!!*


 
Dear god, that is not cool.


----------



## Sassys

Has anyone ever ordered from 1-800-Mattress? I need to order a new set for my guest-room and don't want to spend a lot. Normally I go to Macy's...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Wait what??? What did I miss? I had no idea you were getting married. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!!  He proposed last week! We are having a ceremony this Summer, quick wedding 



I love your siggy, that's some truth!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from 1-800-Mattress? I need to order a new set for my guest-room and don't want to spend a lot. Normally I go to Macy's...


 

I need to lay on a Mattress before I buy it so nope...but I supposed you could do this in a store and then order it online 

I'm getting a new mattress soon, are their prices good?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Avril said:


> Oh yeah. Too intense for me.
> 
> 
> 
> What did your planner do to piss you off?
> 
> When you mention nautical theme, I think of Dionne from Clueless "when I get married, I'm gonna have a nautical theme. I'm gonna wear a sailor gown and my bridesmaids are gonna wear sailor hats"
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!


 
lol! I use to love that movie when I was a teen 


Well yesterday was the first meeting a sit down to talk about what I want. I invited my boo  because I feel if i'm spending his money he should know where its going. I know men don't get all involved but this was the first meeting and I wanted him there so he would know the basics.

She arrived before him and sat down and pulled out her binder she started talking about invites and how many paper ones we would need? I told her how many I would need for my family but wasnt sure about his. 

Then she started talking about how she talked to her cake lady about getting me a strawberry cake! I was like well...I don't know about that because not everyone likes strawberries and some ppl may be allergic. So then she says ok it can be one straw, and one chocolate cake  she was making plans for my cake! Never even asked me what I wanted. I didn't want to be rude so I just nodded my head but in the back of my mind i'm saying to myself "Nope" I don't think so. 

Then I had already told her our colors and when he arrived she asked him if he was ok with the colors? When she did it I said "we've already discussed this he's fine with it" she asked him again like she was ignoring me. Then we started to discuss the invitations and I was asking him if he liked the way they look and she cuts in and says "let me give you some friendly advice...DO NOT expect him to be all into this"

 WHO does she think she is???!!!

I can ask him whatever I want about whatver I want he's my man. At this point i'm really fuming but holding my composure cause i'm a lady 

Then we started discussing the location because we are in short timing since we want to marry in late June. She suggested we just marry at the end of service in front of the congregation and invite our families. I said NO i'm not doing that, if I invite ppl to a wedding than its to a wedding. She starts going on and on about how its an option and blah blah blah even after I already said NO! So I told her I'm not going to make anyone sit in service not everyone shares my beliefs, it is rude and disrespectful to do that to people and I wouldn't want that done to me. Be invited to a wedding and come to find out I have to sit in service. Then she started bringing up all this religious stuff like it gives ppl the opportunity to hear God and all this  I was really pissed then! I told her if people want to come to hear God they do it of their own will not because someone is making them, that is WRONG.  She still kept talking and finally I said.
IF THIS IS AN OPTION WHY HAVE WE BEEN TALKING ABOUT IT FOR 10 MINS WHEN I'VE SAID NO SEVERAL TIMES!! At that point i was yelling and really upset and wanted to punch her 

So yeah she's fired.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I need to lay on a Mattress before I buy it so nope...but I supposed you could do this in a store and then order it online
> 
> I'm getting a new mattress soon, are their prices good?


 
I recall there is a 1-800-mattress store that I pass on my way home. Was going to test them before I buy online. They seem cheap. I just bought a new mattress set from Macy's for my room last year, and spent a lot on it.  I don't need to spend a lot on a guestroom bed.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks!!  He proposed last week! We are having a ceremony this Summer, quick wedding
> 
> 
> 
> I love your siggy, that's some truth!


 
I didn't even know you were seeing someone


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> lol! I use to love that movie when I was a teen
> 
> 
> Well yesterday was the first meeting a sit down to talk about what I want. I invited my boo  because I feel if i'm spending his money he should know where its going. I know men don't get all involved but this was the first meeting and I wanted him there so he would know the basics.
> 
> She arrived before him and sat down and pulled out her binder she started talking about invites and how many paper ones we would need? I told her how many I would need for my family but wasnt sure about his.
> 
> Then she started talking about how she talked to her cake lady about getting me a strawberry cake! I was like well...I don't know about that because not everyone likes strawberries and some ppl may be allergic. So then she says ok it can be one straw, and one chocolate cake  she was making plans for my cake! Never even asked me what I wanted. I didn't want to be rude so I just nodded my head but in the back of my mind i'm saying to myself "Nope" I don't think so.
> 
> Then I had already told her our colors and when he arrived she asked him if he was ok with the colors? When she did it I said "we've already discussed this he's fine with it" she asked him again like she was ignoring me. Then we started to discuss the invitations and I was asking him if he liked the way they look and she cuts in and says "let me give you some friendly advice...DO NOT expect him to be all into this"
> 
> WHO does she think she is???!!!
> 
> I can ask him whatever I want about whatver I want he's my man. At this point i'm really fuming but holding my composure cause i'm a lady
> 
> Then we started discussing the location because we are in short timing since we want to marry in late June. She suggested we just marry at the end of service in front of the congregation and invite our families. I said NO i'm not doing that, if I invite ppl to a wedding than its to a wedding. She starts going on and on about how its an option and blah blah blah even after I already said NO! So I told her I'm not going to make anyone sit in service not everyone shares my beliefs, it is rude and disrespectful to do that to people and I wouldn't want that done to me. Be invited to a wedding and come to find out I have to sit in service. Then she started bringing up all this religious stuff like it gives ppl the opportunity to hear God and all this  I was really pissed then! I told her if people want to come to hear God they do it of their own will not because someone is making them, that is WRONG. She still kept talking and finally I said.
> IF THIS IS AN OPTION WHY HAVE WE BEEN TALKING ABOUT IT FOR 10 MINS WHEN I'VE SAID NO SEVERAL TIMES!! At that point i was yelling and really upset and wanted to punch her
> 
> So yeah she's fired.


 
yeah, she needs to be gone.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I didn't even know you were seeing someone


 

Yes we met last Summer :giggles: But just made it official


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I recall there is a 1-800-mattress store that I pass on my way home. Was going to test them before I buy online. They seem cheap. I just bought a new mattress set from Macy's for my room last year, and spent a lot on it. I don't need to spend a lot on a guestroom bed.


 

Yeah I hear you since it won't be used all the time, plus you don't want company to get too comfortable


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yes we met last Summer :giggles: But just made it official


 
So happy for you sweetie!!!!!!  Wedding planning in effect!!!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah I hear you since it won't be used all the time, *plus you don't want company to get too comfortable*


 
Exactly!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> So happy for you sweetie!!!!!! Wedding planning in effect!!!


 

Thank you so much! 

We are having a small intimate wedding only closet fam and friends. Evening candlelite wedding with a peacock theme. I was talking to my dads wife this morning she plans and decorates lots of parties, she did her own wedding and it was beautiful. She will be helping me and she has a friend who's a wedding planner so i'm grateful for her.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> We are having a small intimate wedding only closet fam and friends. Evening candlelite wedding with a peacock theme. I was talking to my dads wife this morning she plans and decorates lots of parties, she did her own wedding and it was beautiful. She will be helping me and she has a friend who's a wedding planner so i'm grateful for her.


 
You need to PM/email me and tell me all about this prince charming!


----------



## Avril

^ Agreed, fire her! Huge congrats on your engagement, Fabulousity!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks for the advice Dolls! I have started to distance myself from my friend and it feels good to not hear about the same old drama all day!

OMG Love is in the air congrats FAB! 

LoL ya'll bishes better stay out of that Kim thread!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thank you both so much! 

That KK thread has become such a buzz kill, it use to be fun.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from 1-800-Mattress? I need to order a new set for my guest-room and don't want to spend a lot. Normally I go to Macy's...


I got mine from Sleepy's, but I tested it out first. I need a really firm mattress. If you don't have any special needs you can sometimes find good sales in the store itself, last years items and such. Believe it or not, Sears had great sale prices when I went there, but nothing firm enough. I think it pays to look and you can find a deal.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I got mine from Sleepy's, but I tested it out first. I need a really firm mattress. If you don't have any special needs you can sometimes find good sales in the store itself, last years items and such. Believe it or not, Sears had great sale prices when I went there, but nothing firm enough. I think it pays to look and you can find a deal.


 
I refuse to buy anything from Sleepy's. Two of my friends got screwed over by them. I used them years ago, but after what happened to them, I avoid them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My old co-worked had a really bad experience with them, made me never want to buy from them


----------



## Cocolo

Avril said:


> Hey bishes, popped in here for some shelter from the K thread! May I join the awesome Bish group
> 
> Kenzibray - wedding planning is SO exciting! I got married last year  I love dress #1



Welcome Avril!  While Tweegy's away we are postponing Bish 101 (Offshoot of Kardashian Skool 101)  but the basics are, it's always 5 oclock somewhere so follow me to the bar.







Please don't encourage the Bartenders to leave their post - behind the bar is a no pants zone.  

No Goals, No Accomplishments, but it's fine to do your own nails IF there is a fan boy fanning the fumes while his assistant pops bonbons into your mouth.

Damnit Bishes!  I don't know the rest.  Help a Bish out here ok?

And while we're waiting for the others, please accept this welcome Bish Basket.  I've been out [del]doing things[/del] aimlessly, and I'm all tuckered out.  Maybe someone can tell you all that's in there.






Again, welcome.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh Darnit.  That's not the Bish Basket.  That's the 72 day and counting Divorce Basket.

(Hey, anyone know how many Kardashians have lapsed since Halloween 2011 when she filed for Divorce?)

I'll go find the right basket, and look it up.  OMG, While Tweegy's away I'm multitasking.  Please, don't tell her.  Don't tell Anyone!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, akkording to the Kardashian Marriage Konverter here - where a Kardashian is a unit of measure based upon the 72 days that Kim was married to Kris before seperation) Their seperation has gone on for 7.36 Kardashians.  So, had they remained married they would have been married for 8.36 Kardashians, upon which time the Kardashian Measurement would impload, because a single Kardashian would then be 8.36 Kardashians, and 1 can't equal 8.36.  So I guess for the sake of the Kardashian unit of time, it is a good thing she ran after 72 days, or right after he said "So when can I move my stuff in".  

Now, let me find that Welcome Bish Basket.


Hmmmm, I know they're somewhere, but in the meantime:






Be the first on your block to own the revamp of Kim's Sextape.  Yes, now you can own the digitally photoshopped version, where Kanye's head was superimposed upon RayJ's.  Frame after Frame of craftsmanship went into this revamp.  Kontakt PimpMamaK for details.


----------



## Cocolo

OMG, everything is falling apart here.  Apparently it was revamped for Reggie and Kim, but I can't find anything in the closet in the Box.  Sigh, nevermind the previous offer, I'll go right back and find the right Basket.

Avril, things aren't usually this disorganized.  But what the H*ll, we're bishes.


----------



## Cocolo

Here we go, Avril, your Bish Basket.


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did somebody say wedding?!
> 
> I'm getting married this Summer too, late June. My DF and I met with my planner last night and she PISSED ME OFF. She's fired.
> 
> Too answer your question a nautical theme is nice, it can be used even if you aren't close to water.



Congrats ~Fab~ I am sooo happy for you.  2 Bish Brides.  This is awesome.  

And to answer your question of Where's Tweegy?  She is taking some time off I guess, I heard from her and she will be back.  Not much info, just she'll tell us when she can.  So, since it was cryptic, let's all think good thoughts, hold her in our hearts and keep her in our prayers.  Ok, she will probably pop back with a tale of a glam last minute vacay, but since I'm a worrier, let's just humor me.  I want her back here, just as everyone else. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks!!  He proposed last week! We are having a ceremony this Summer, quick wedding
> 
> 
> 
> I love your siggy, that's some truth!



Summer weddings are beautiful.  I am so happy for all the brides to be.  Long and happy lives for you all.  I keep thinking we're missing a bride.  Anyone remember another bride for this summer?  A lot of bishes aren't around as much I guess.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Coco! Happy Friday everyone! Let the Bash begin!


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Chow, how you feeling?  What are we celebrating?  Where is that new Bish?  I think I overwhelmed her with wrong graphics, talk of nekkid men behind the bar.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Chow, how you feeling?  What are we celebrating?  Where is that new Bish?  I think I overwhelmed her with wrong graphics, talk of nekkid men behind the bar.


 How about Hump standing Kakes up in court today? The divorce goes to trial in May!

What did you think of the Mad Men premiere last week? I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Sassys

Bish party!!! No alcohol for me dolls, on meds for 8 weeks.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Bish party!!! No alcohol for me dolls, on meds for 8 weeks.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> How are you feeling?



Some days are good and some are a mess. Worked from home yesterday


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Some days are good and some are a mess. Worked from home yesterday


 How many more weeks on the meds?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> How many more weeks on the meds?



6 weeks.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> 6 weeks.



That sucks, you're not halfway there yet. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon. 

Here's a pic I nabbed from Joe's thread a few weeks back, it makes me happy whenever I see it. I'll be behind the bar!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> That sucks, you're not halfway there yet. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon.
> 
> Here's a pic I nabbed from Joe's thread a few weeks back, it makes me happy whenever I see it. I'll be behind the bar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139549



Lol


----------



## Cocolo

great graphic chow.  I want to see him in a speedo.  Real up close and personal.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Also ran in here to take shelter from kim k thread...

Both dresses pretty - though i'm partial to the mermaid one.  Congrats!


----------



## Avril

Cocolo said:


> Here we go, Avril, your Bish Basket.



OMG Coco! What a welcome to give a new Bish!       So what exactly do I have in my new Bish basket? resents



Cocolo said:


> Hi Chow, how you feeling?  What are we celebrating?  Where is that new Bish?  I think I overwhelmed her with wrong graphics, talk of nekkid men behind the bar.



:lolots: I'm here, I'm here!



Sassys said:


> Bish party!!! No alcohol for me dolls, on meds for 8 weeks.



Poor Sassys, get well soon


----------



## chowlover2

I'm here, still achy from this storms passing through last night. Welcome new Bish!


----------



## Cocolo

Avril said:


> OMG Coco! What a welcome to give a new Bish!  So what exactly do I have in my new Bish basket?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sassys, get well soon



Ok, in your bish basket starting top left and going clockwise -

I believe that is one of ponyboy's friends.  Maybe it is pony boy, but I don't recognize him with his clothes on. 

This is Ponyboy when he comes to one of our Bashes:






Next, Astro Boy Lady - Patron Saint of the Bishes.  You can read about here here.  Cobalt Blu, a moderator/Bish turned us on to her.  At least me.    She makes Imelda Marcos look like a peasant.

Then we have the Rebecca Minkoff 'Unemployed Cory Pouch".  A must for all Bishes, (unless we like purple better then we have a different one.  

Mmmmm, next a delicious Kokonut Kreme Kake, from the place Kim had her Wedding Registry.  It's abso Fab, and required eating when a bish is feeling low.  (I don't know, maybe because of a chipped nail, or running out of booze.)  Goes especially well with Midori.  For that added pop of color.

next, we have Tweegy's lovely decorated box.  She retreats in there sometimes after a flare up in the Kim Thread, or occaisionally when the drama follows her home to the Bish Thread.  Also frequently used to stand on, like a soap box, when a Bish wants to make a proclomation of rant.

Next is a picture of Krabby.  Otherwise known as LKRP.  She was in Bat Skool to bekome a big famous music mogul just like Kims Dad, but we haven't seen much of her since she passed the bar.  She is pictured with a cigarette in one claw, and the aforementioned Bottle of Midori.  

Don't know what the purple thing is, maybe it was added because I love purple, but I have o idea.  Very foggy about that half of the bottom row.

Next, a Bish Banner I made for the Bishes to add to their signature if they like.  There are a number of different styles.  Feel free to right click and copy any of those BISH graphics in someone's signature, save to your computer and it's yours.  Otherwise, ask me and I'll post them all again.  

Lastly, I think it was CB who had a run in with a gang of raccoons, they are a crafty lot, and like bishes, they roll deep.  

I think that's about it, if you find anything else in the basket, it's your's too.  Oh, and tucked away inside is a completely diamond ring.  Carved out of a big diamond, there can be no alterations.  If it doesn't fit, gain or lose weight accordingly.  






Glad you're liking it here


----------



## Ladybug09

been busy at work and too tired to post at night. Congratulations on the engagement. 

Summer I like the first dress.

Coco LOVE the Joe pic...would take him up on his offer...bet he could give a girl a real....good ....workout


----------



## chantal1922

chowlover2 said:


> That sucks, you're not halfway there yet. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon.
> 
> Here's a pic I nabbed from Joe's thread a few weeks back, it makes me happy whenever I see it. I'll be behind the bar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139549



Hey now Joe!


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> Hey now Joe!



Back off bish!


----------



## Bzemom

you are amazing.  
Simply fabulous.



Cocolo said:


> Ok, in your bish basket starting top left and going clockwise -
> 
> I believe that is one of ponyboy's friends.  Maybe it is pony boy, but I don't recognize him with his clothes on.
> 
> This is Ponyboy when he comes to one of our Bashes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Astro Boy Lady - Patron Saint of the Bishes.  You can read about here here.  Cobalt Blu, a moderator/Bish turned us on to her.  At least me.    She makes Imelda Marcos look like a peasant.
> 
> Then we have the Rebecca Minkoff 'Unemployed Cory Pouch".  A must for all Bishes, (unless we like purple better then we have a different one.
> 
> Mmmmm, next a delicious Kokonut Kreme Kake, from the place Kim had her Wedding Registry.  It's abso Fab, and required eating when a bish is feeling low.  (I don't know, maybe because of a chipped nail, or running out of booze.)  Goes especially well with Midori.  For that added pop of color.
> 
> next, we have Tweegy's lovely decorated box.  She retreats in there sometimes after a flare up in the Kim Thread, or occaisionally when the drama follows her home to the Bish Thread.  Also frequently used to stand on, like a soap box, when a Bish wants to make a proclomation of rant.
> 
> Next is a picture of Krabby.  Otherwise known as LKRP.  She was in Bat Skool to bekome a big famous music mogul just like Kims Dad, but we haven't seen much of her since she passed the bar.  She is pictured with a cigarette in one claw, and the aforementioned Bottle of Midori.
> 
> Don't know what the purple thing is, maybe it was added because I love purple, but I have o idea.  Very foggy about that half of the bottom row.
> 
> Next, a Bish Banner I made for the Bishes to add to their signature if they like.  There are a number of different styles.  Feel free to right click and copy any of those BISH graphics in someone's signature, save to your computer and it's yours.  Otherwise, ask me and I'll post them all again.
> 
> Lastly, I think it was CB who had a run in with a gang of raccoons, they are a crafty lot, and like bishes, they roll deep.
> 
> I think that's about it, if you find anything else in the basket, it's your's too.  Oh, and tucked away inside is a completely diamond ring.  Carved out of a big diamond, there can be no alterations.  If it doesn't fit, gain or lose weight accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're liking it here


----------



## Avril

Cocolo said:


> Ok, in your bish basket starting top left and going clockwise -
> 
> Next is a picture of Krabby.  Otherwise known as LKRP.  She was in Bat Skool to bekome a big famous music mogul just like Kims Dad, but we haven't seen much of her since she passed the bar.  She is pictured with a cigarette in one claw, and the aforementioned Bottle of Midori.
> 
> Glad you're liking it here



OMG, that is some basket! Love it!! :lolots:

I was wondering actually where lkrp was, hadn't seem her post in forever.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> That sucks, you're not halfway there yet. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon.
> 
> Here's a pic I nabbed from Joe's thread a few weeks back, it makes me happy whenever I see it. I'll be behind the bar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139549



HEAVEN!

WOW!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

Just dropping in to say, sorry I've been MIA. I've got a head cold. 

I spent most of Sunday in bed, watching either Titus or Community on DVD.

(I forgot how funny Community is. I remember watching and enjoying a couple of episodes and then I stopped watching it because it's on Thursdays and it conflicted with 30 Rock. But then when I was on the plane going back and forth for Thanksgiving and Christmas I remember watching a few episodes on the plane. Now that i have some money, I want to own all the DVDs. I've got 1 and 2. I'm going to buy 3 next and am waiting for 4.) 


I can't sleep and I technically have to be awake in a few minutes so I thought I'd check in with you. Plus i wanted to get used to sitting in front of a computer.


I only work 5 hour shifts today, so I'll buy some throat drops on the way, go to work and then come home and go back to bed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Congrats ~Fab~ I am sooo happy for you. 2 Bish Brides. This is awesome.
> 
> And to answer your question of Where's Tweegy? She is taking some time off I guess, I heard from her and she will be back. Not much info, just she'll tell us when she can. So, since it was cryptic, let's all think good thoughts, hold her in our hearts and keep her in our prayers. Ok, she will probably pop back with a tale of a glam last minute vacay, but since I'm a worrier, let's just humor me. I want her back here, just as everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Summer weddings are beautiful. I am so happy for all the brides to be. Long and happy lives for you all. I keep thinking we're missing a bride. Anyone remember another bride for this summer? A lot of bishes aren't around as much I guess.


 
Thank you!!  Planning of this is becoming a bit stressful, i've never planned a wed before. I'm trying to keep things simple, I hope I will be able too.

I hope to see her back soon, she has some of the best post that keep me laughing


----------



## summer2815

Can I vent about something ridiculously stupid for a hot minute?

With summer weather approaching, I find myself panicking thinking about bathing suits, shorts and dresses.

I am an average to slim body type, but my weight seems to all go to my thighs/butt area.  I noticed a lot of cellulite and saddlebags this morning and I want to cry.  I work out and eat OK (I do indulge myself), but sheesh.  This has completely ruined my day.  

I know I can be hard on myself, but that area just does not look good.  I am wondering what I can do to fix it!

I understand if you guys totally judge me for this post, but I had to get it off my chest.  I am just feeling so bad about it.  I work so hard for what?  I will never walk around in a bathing suit this summer!

:rain:


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Can I vent about something ridiculously stupid for a hot minute?
> 
> With summer weather approaching, I find myself panicking thinking about bathing suits, shorts and dresses.
> 
> I am an average to slim body type, but my weight seems to all go to my thighs/butt area.  I noticed a lot of cellulite and saddlebags this morning and I want to cry.  I work out and eat OK (I do indulge myself), but sheesh.  This has completely ruined my day.
> 
> I know I can be hard on myself, but that area just does not look good.  I am wondering what I can do to fix it!
> 
> I understand if you guys totally judge me for this post, but I had to get it off my chest.  I am just feeling so bad about it.  I work so hard for what?  I will never walk around in a bathing suit this summer!
> 
> :rain:


We would not judge you.  Do you workout?


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls.
> 
> Just dropping in to say, sorry I've been MIA. I've got a head cold.
> 
> I spent most of Sunday in bed, watching either Titus or Community on DVD.
> 
> (I forgot how funny Community is. I remember watching and enjoying a couple of episodes and then I stopped watching it because it's on Thursdays and it conflicted with 30 Rock. But then when I was on the plane going back and forth for Thanksgiving and Christmas I remember watching a few episodes on the plane. Now that i have some money, I want to own all the DVDs. I've got 1 and 2. I'm going to buy 3 next and am waiting for 4.)
> 
> 
> I can't sleep and I technically have to be awake in a few minutes so I thought I'd check in with you. Plus i wanted to get used to sitting in front of a computer.
> 
> 
> I only work 5 hour shifts today, so I'll buy some throat drops on the way, go to work and then come home and go back to bed.



Get better soon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Happy Monday!! 
I'd love to be home in bed, rainy day here.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

summer2815 said:


> Can I vent about something ridiculously stupid for a hot minute?
> 
> With summer weather approaching, I find myself panicking thinking about bathing suits, shorts and dresses.
> 
> I am an average to slim body type, but my weight seems to all go to my thighs/butt area. I noticed a lot of cellulite and saddlebags this morning and I want to cry. I work out and eat OK (I do indulge myself), but sheesh. This has completely ruined my day.
> 
> I know I can be hard on myself, but that area just does not look good. I am wondering what I can do to fix it!
> 
> I understand if you guys totally judge me for this post, but I had to get it off my chest. I am just feeling so bad about it. I work so hard for what? I will never walk around in a bathing suit this summer!
> 
> :rain:


 

It seems as women we all have issues with our bodies, don't let it get you down too much. There are all kinds of swimsuits that flatter different shapes and help with problem areas. Also nice coverups that are lightweight and can hide what you don't want everyone to see. Don't let this stop you from having beach fun


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! I hope everyone had a FAB, FAB, FAB weekend. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did somebody say wedding?!
> 
> I'm getting married this Summer too, late June.


 
Congrats doll!!

Love is definitely in the air here in the Bish thread.  



Sassys said:


> Bish party!!! No alcohol for me dolls, on meds for 8 weeks.


 
8 weeks - I hope you get to feeling better soon doll.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> We would not judge you.  Do you workout?



I do.  I take zumba classes as well as strength training ones.  I also have a gym membership and was running, but I hurt my foot and my back recently so I stopped running.   I eat fairly healthy as well, but I admit to indulging too.   



~Fabulousity~ said:


> It seems as women we all have issues with our bodies, don't let it get you down too much. There are all kinds of swimsuits that flatter different shapes and help with problem areas. Also nice coverups that are lightweight and can hide what you don't want everyone to see. Don't let this stop you from having beach fun



Thanks, Fab.  I just long for that confidence to be able to go sans cover-up, ya know?  I want to wear my bikini and feel good and look good.  I just can't seem to get there.


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> Can I vent about something ridiculously stupid for a hot minute?
> 
> With summer weather approaching, I find myself panicking thinking about bathing suits, shorts and dresses.
> 
> I am an average to slim body type, but my weight seems to all go to my thighs/butt area. I noticed a lot of cellulite and saddlebags this morning and I want to cry. I work out and eat OK (I do indulge myself), but sheesh. This has completely ruined my day.
> 
> I know I can be hard on myself, but that area just does not look good. I am wondering what I can do to fix it!
> 
> I understand if you guys totally judge me for this post, but I had to get it off my chest. I am just feeling so bad about it. I work so hard for what? I will never walk around in a bathing suit this summer!
> 
> :rain:


 
Its ok doll.   We all want to fix something but the key is to not obsess about it.  Just change what you can and f$%& the rest. Lol  Cellulite is pretty tricky.  I don't know what its called, but there is this roller thing that kneads the back of your thighs to smooth it out.  I have no idea of the cost or how many treatments you need but I think it's done at those day spa type places.  

Next year, I'm getting veneers .  Not the 'doggie denture' kind but something natural and looks good.  I have a slight gap in the front and while I'm still gorgeous with it, I want it gone. LOL  Im also planning to get Lasik once I can overcome the anxiety of a laser being shot into my eyes while Im awake_._

_   **grabs brown paper bag and breathes in and out**_


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls! I hope everyone had a FAB, FAB, FAB weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats doll!!
> 
> Love is definitely in the air here in the Bish thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks - I hope you get to feeling better soon dolo.



Yep, 8 long weeks lol. I decided not to drink until I get to the wedding in Jamaica, which is in July.


----------



## Bzemom

I have been told the best way to get rid of the cellulite is strength training. Cellulite is irregular fat deposits, building muscle is the only was to defeat it.  
My thighs are nothing but cottage cheese and I just lift around toddlers.  



summer2815 said:


> Can I vent about something ridiculously stupid for a hot minute?
> 
> With summer weather approaching, I find myself panicking thinking about bathing suits, shorts and dresses.
> 
> I am an average to slim body type, but my weight seems to all go to my thighs/butt area.  I noticed a lot of cellulite and saddlebags this morning and I want to cry.  I work out and eat OK (I do indulge myself), but sheesh.  This has completely ruined my day.
> 
> I know I can be hard on myself, but that area just does not look good.  I am wondering what I can do to fix it!
> 
> I understand if you guys totally judge me for this post, but I had to get it off my chest.  I am just feeling so bad about it.  I work so hard for what?  I will never walk around in a bathing suit this summer!
> 
> :rain:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

summer2815 said:


> I do. I take zumba classes as well as strength training ones. I also have a gym membership and was running, but I hurt my foot and my back recently so I stopped running. I eat fairly healthy as well, but I admit to indulging too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fab. I just long for that confidence to be able to go sans cover-up, ya know? I want to wear my bikini and feel good and look good. I just can't seem to get there.


 

I totally understand. I remember when I was younger I wanted to wear a bikini sooo bad and be comfortable but couldn't because I didn't feel I would look good.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls! I hope everyone had a FAB, FAB, FAB weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats doll!!
> 
> Love is definitely in the air here in the Bish thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks - I hope you get to feeling better soon dolo.


 


Sassys said:


> Yep, 8 long weeks lol. I decided not to drink until I get to the wedding in Jamaica, which is in July.


 

I missed that Sassys isn't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon! At least you have a nice tropical trip coming up.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls.
> 
> Just dropping in to say, sorry I've been MIA. I've got a head cold.
> 
> I spent most of Sunday in bed, watching either Titus or Community on DVD.
> 
> (I forgot how funny Community is. I remember watching and enjoying a couple of episodes and then I stopped watching it because it's on Thursdays and it conflicted with 30 Rock. But then when I was on the plane going back and forth for Thanksgiving and Christmas I remember watching a few episodes on the plane. Now that i have some money, I want to own all the DVDs. I've got 1 and 2. I'm going to buy 3 next and am waiting for 4.)
> 
> 
> I can't sleep and I technically have to be awake in a few minutes so I thought I'd check in with you. Plus i wanted to get used to sitting in front of a computer.
> 
> 
> I only work 5 hour shifts today, so I'll buy some throat drops on the way, go to work and then come home and go back to bed.



Feel better.


----------



## Bzemom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you!!  Planning of this is becoming a bit stressful, i've never planned a wed before. I'm trying to keep things simple, I hope I will be able too.
> 
> I hope to see her back soon, she has some of the best post that keep me laughing


 

Congrats! Do it at a hotel or country club, where they will do alot of the thinking for you. The most important thing is the *groom and the vows.*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Its ok doll.  We all want to fix something but the key is to not obsess about it. Just change what you can and f$%& the rest. Lol Cellulite is pretty tricky. I don't know what its called, but there is this roller thing that kneads the back of your thighs to smooth it out. I have no idea of the cost or how many treatments you need but I think it's done at those day spa type places.
> 
> Next year, I'm getting veneers . *Not the 'doggie denture' kind* but something natural and looks good. I have a slight gap in the front and while I'm still gorgeous with it, I want it gone. LOL Im also planning to get Lasik once I can overcome the anxiety of a laser being shot into my eyes while Im awake_._
> 
> _**grabs brown paper bag and breathes in and out**_


 

I cannot do Lasik. Thought about it several times and just can't bring myself to do it  Plus if its so safe and great what's up with all the eye docs who still wear glasses?
I've heard many success stories but it would be just my luck that something go wrong.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I missed that Sassys isn't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon! *At least you have a nice tropical trip coming up. *



Thanks sweetie!

My BFF is also coming, and I am so excited. She has had a rough 2012 and seriously needs a vacation.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls! I hope everyone had a FAB, FAB, FAB weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats doll!!
> 
> Love is definitely in the air here in the Bish thread.


 
Thanks!  I need to get motivated and get planning. I don't think it has sunk it yet, when it does I will probably cry like a baby. I never thought I'd meet someone.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I cannot do Lasik. Thought about it several times and just can't bring myself to do it  *Plus if its so safe and great what's up with all the eye docs who still wear glasses?*
> I've heard many success stories but it would be just my luck that something go wrong.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> My BFF is also coming, and I am so excited. She has had a rough 2012 and seriously needs a vacation.


 

Sounds like it will be a nice getaway, I hope you both have a blast


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks!  I need to get motivated and get planning. I don't think it has sunk it yet, when it does I will probably cry like a baby. I never thought I'd meet someone.



 FAB IS GETTING MARRIED!!!


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Its ok doll.   We all want to fix something but the key is to not obsess about it.  Just change what you can and f$%& the rest. Lol  Cellulite is pretty tricky.  I don't know what its called, but there is this roller thing that kneads the back of your thighs to smooth it out.  I have no idea of the cost or how many treatments you need but I think it's done at those day spa type places.
> 
> Next year, I'm getting veneers .  Not the 'doggie denture' kind but something natural and looks good.  I have a slight gap in the front and while I'm still gorgeous with it, I want it gone. LOL  Im also planning to get Lasik once I can overcome the anxiety of a laser being shot into my eyes while Im awake_._
> 
> _   **grabs brown paper bag and breathes in and out**_



My brother and cousin got Lasik.  They both had great results and love it!  Get a prescription for a xanax or something to help calm your nerves.  I don't blame you for being anxious over it, but think of how great and happy you will feel afterwards!





Bzemom said:


> I have been told the best way to get rid of the cellulite is strength training. Cellulite is irregular fat deposits, building muscle is the only was to defeat it.
> My thighs are nothing but cottage cheese and I just lift around toddlers.



Cottage cheese is exactly how I would describe my thigh/butt area!  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I totally understand. I remember when I was younger I wanted to wear a bikini sooo bad and be comfortable but couldn't because I didn't feel I would look good.



This is exactly how I feel.

I am just having one of those days where I just want to hide under my covers and cry.  I'll get over it.

To any bishes that are sick...get better soon!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>


 

 seriously...when I go to have eye exams and I see them wearing glasses although there is this totally awesome safe procedure it makes me worry.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Sounds like it will be a nice getaway, I hope you both have a blast


I am counting down the days. Just need to get through this wedding. My Aunt called me this weekend about it, and she is NOT happy her daughter is marrying a man none of us like.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Its ok doll.   We all want to fix something but the key is to not obsess about it.  Just change what you can and f$%& the rest. Lol  Cellulite is pretty tricky.  I don't know what its called, but there is this roller thing that kneads the back of your thighs to smooth it out.  I have no idea of the cost or how many treatments you need but I think it's done at those day spa type places.
> 
> Next year, I'm getting veneers .  Not the 'doggie denture' kind but something natural and looks good.  I have a slight gap in the front and while I'm still gorgeous with it, I want it gone. LOL  Im also planning to get Lasik once I can overcome the anxiety of a laser being shot into my eyes while Im awake_._
> 
> _   **grabs brown paper bag and breathes in and out**_



Friend of mine got Lasik years ago and thinks it was the best investment.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> My brother and cousin got Lasik.  They both had great results and love it!  Get a prescription for a xanax or something to help calm your nerves.  I don't blame you for being anxious over it, but think of how great and happy you will feel afterwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese is exactly how I would describe my thigh/butt area!
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I feel.
> 
> I am just having one of those days where I just want to hide under my covers and cry.  I'll get over it.
> 
> To any bishes that are sick...get better soon!



I have a strong feeling there is nothing wrong with your body . Like Fab said, there are some great bathing suits for all body types. I would say take a friend who will be honest with you when shopping for one.  What about Pilates (the machine class)?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> FAB IS GETTING MARRIED!!!


 





Sassys said:


> I am counting down the days. Just need to get through this wedding. My Aunt called me this weekend about it, and she is NOT happy her daughter is marrying a man none of us like.


 

I can imagine what its like to have a child marrying someone you don't approve of. Oh well she's grown hopefully she won't live to reget her decision...love blinds some people. You're doing the right thing by giving your support and attending so she can't try to hold it against you.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I can imagine what its like to have a child marrying someone you don't approve of. Oh well she's grown hopefully she won't live to reget her decision...love blinds some people. You're doing the right thing by giving your support and attending so she can't try to hold it against you.


 
Yeah, My aunt is not taking it very well. Neither is her Dad. He is not going and will not walk her down the isle.

I told my BFF, even if the wedding is canceled (which my cousin would never do). The tickets are paid for and we are going. I told my Aunt, he is her problem and as long as he is not physically abusive to her, I no longer care. If this is what she wants, have at it. My aunt actually asked me to talk her out of it, because she looks up to me SMH. I told her, I am not getting involved. My cousin knows I don't like him and she has accepted it. Bring on the sun, snorkeling and booze!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Yeah, My aunt is not taking it very well. Neither is her Dad. He is not going and will not walk her down the isle.
> 
> I told my BFF, even if the wedding is canceled (which my cousin would never do). The tickets are paid for and we are going. I told my Aunt,* he is her problem and as long as he is not physically abusive to her, I no longer care. If this is what she wants, have at it.* My aunt actually asked me to talk her out of it, because she looks up to me SMH. I told her, I am not getting involved. My cousin knows I don't like him and she has accepted it. Bring on the sun, snorkeling and booze!


 

I would take the same attitude. No Point in stressing yourself out over someone else's relationship. They will do what they want.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I would take the same attitude. No Point in stressing yourself out over someone else's relationship. They will do what they want.



Trust, I let that go, the minute he put that engagement ring on her finger at her baby shower. My Aunt sat in the corner and cried, while I sat there with her friends gulping alcohol . My Aunt, then pulled me out of the house by my arm and told me I better fix this :weird:


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Trust, I let that go, the minute he put that engagement ring on her finger at her baby shower. My Aunt sat in the corner and cried, while I sat there with her friends gulping alcohol . My Aunt, then pulled me out of the house by my arm and told me I better fix this :weird:


 No pressure there Sassys! Why should you fix it? Maybe you guys should use reverse psychology and embrace him?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> No pressure there Sassys! Why should you fix it? Maybe you guys should use reverse psychology and embrace him?


 
I never pay any attention to my aunt. It goes in one ear and out the other when she speaks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Why does the board look like this? Anyone else seeing strange output? The quotes are all jumbled with responses.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Why does the board look like this? Anyone else seeing strange output? The quotes are all jumbled with responses.


 
It's annoying.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Yeah, My aunt is not taking it very well. Neither is her Dad. He is not going and will not walk her down the isle.
> 
> I told my BFF, even if the wedding is canceled (which my cousin would never do). The tickets are paid for and we are going. I told my Aunt, he is her problem and as long as he is not physically abusive to her, I no longer care. If this is what she wants, have at it. My aunt actually asked me to talk her out of it, because she looks up to me SMH. I told her, I am not getting involved. My cousin knows I don't like him and she has accepted it. Bring on the sun, snorkeling and booze!


 
I hope your Aunt and Uncle adopt this attitude because the more they object, the harder she is going to stay with him trying to prove everyone wrong.  I have a sister that did this as well so I've been through it too.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I hope your Aunt and Uncle adopt this attitude because the more they object, the harder she is going to stay with him trying to prove everyone wrong. I have a sister that did this as well so I've been through it too.


 
They feel she can do better and they feel she is settling (he was the rebound guy after she got of a long term relationship). My aunt still has not gotten over the breakup with her ex. My aunt ADORES her ex (he still goes to her house for dinner and hangs out with my Aunt). Also, my cousin and her boyfriend argue every second of the day. Their son has learned to cover his ears and go to his room (that is what her bff told me). I no longer visit them, becuase I don't like him and the agruing is just non stop.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> They feel she can do better and they feel she is settling (he was the rebound guy after she got of a long term relationship). My aunt still has not gotten over the breakup with her ex. My aunt ADORES her ex (he still goes to her house for dinner and hangs out with my Aunt). Also, my cousin and her boyfriend argue every second of the day. Their son has learned to cover his ears and go to his room (that is what her bff told me). I no longer visit them, becuase I don't like him and the agruing is just non stop.


 
My nephew was the same way.  It got to a point where he asked my mom could he move in with her as he couldn't stand him and their disfuctions.  You would THINK that after her son moved out that the lightbulb would have turned on regarding this complete bum, but it didn't for another year after that.

Your Aunt/Uncle are just going to have to get over it.  And seriously, do they not know the rules of break-ups?  Having her ex over for dinner, handing out, etc - WTF?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> My nephew was the same way. It got to a point where he asked my mom could he move in with her as he couldn't stand him and their disfuctions. You would THINK that after her son moved out that the lightbulb would have turned on regarding this complete bum, but it didn't for another year after that.
> 
> Your Aunt/Uncle are just going to have to get over it. And seriously, do they not know the rules of break-ups? Having her ex over for dinner, handing out, etc - WTF?


 
She is also very close friends with her ex . He is not coming to the wedding though (he was invited). He wants her to be happy, but he can't stand the boyfriend/future husband either. Basically, no one likes him (his parents and brother can't tolerate him for so long. His mother is always saying she gave birth to an a$$hole). 

This is going to be one interesting wedding. When I booked my tickets, I told the travel agent to put me on the other side of the resort (adult only side). Everyone else is staying on the regular side. I refuse to have drama while I am on vacation and I just know there will be drama. Her BFF and the future husband ALWAYS get into arguments.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Yeah, My aunt is not taking it very well. Neither is her Dad. He is not going and will not walk her down the isle.
> 
> I told my BFF, even if the wedding is canceled (which my cousin would never do). The tickets are paid for and we are going. I told my Aunt, he is her problem and as long as he is not physically abusive to her, I no longer care. If this is what she wants, have at it. My aunt actually asked me to talk her out of it, because she looks up to me SMH. I told her, I am not getting involved. My cousin knows I don't like him and she has accepted it. Bring on the sun, snorkeling and booze!



This is so sad.  Especially that her father will not be walking her down the aisle.  Hopefully she can see the light before she says "I do"!


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> This is so sad. Especially that her father will not be walking her down the aisle. Hopefully she can see the light before she says "I do"!


 
I highly doubt that will be happening.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She is also very close friends with her ex . He is not coming to the wedding though (he was invited). He wants her to be happy, but he can't stand the boyfriend/future husband either. Basically, no one likes him (his parents and brother can't tolerate him for so long. His mother is always saying she gave birth to an a$$hole).
> 
> This is going to be one interesting wedding. When I booked my tickets, *I told the travel agent to put me on the other side of the resort (adult only side).* Everyone else is staying on the regular side. I refuse to have drama while I am on vacation and I just know there will be drama. Her BFF and the future husband ALWAYS get into arguments.


 

I would have done the same lol! smart Sassys


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I would have done the same lol! smart Sassys


 
I haven't told her I am on the other side 

The wedding will be on my side of the resort though. I can live with that for a few hours. Hoping I can also get the same room I had when I was there for thanksgiving


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys and Caitlin, get better soon.  ANd Sassys? No booze for 8 weeks? Watch out when you have that first drink - it's going to send you flying.  :lolots:

News about the Boston Marathon is devastatng.  the place is bedlam.  3 people dead already from the explosions, people losing legs and arms.  I can't understand.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm watching it now at work Coco.   My prayers are with everyone.


----------



## summer2815

I am sick to my stomach hearing about this.


----------



## Sassys

I just saw. My brother lives in Boston, and he is not picking up his phone. 

He is a trainer and I am worried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

I was done watching General Hospital, and at 3 turned onto Fox for a judge show.  (I know, but I like them) their sister station in Boston had people there covering it, and so their footage was live.  On wow, the smoke filled the air for well over and hour, people running everywhere.. I switch to some other channels, like CBS, and I guess they had no one there because they just had chopper while they got people there.  And you're so right, Summer, it made me sick.  

I started that earlier post just before 3, and just sat not taking my eyes off the screen for what seemed like forever.  it's terrible.  So much krap going on in the world.  I am so afraid for Baba's generation, and the ones after that


----------



## Cocolo

oh,, now there's another explosion 45 minutes ago at the JFK Library a few blocks away.  And they said today is Patriots Day?  Is this a new 'day'?  I've never heard of it.  I'm going to google.


----------



## Cocolo

Patriots' Day (officially Patriots' Day in Massachusetts[1] and Patriot's Day in Maine[2]) is a civic holiday commemorating the anniversary of the Battles of Lexington and Concord, the first battles of the American Revolutionary War. It is observed on the third Monday in April in Massachusetts[3] and Maine[4]

From Wiki.  So, because of that connection, they are slanting toward a possible terrorist action.

and no one injured in the library, and they're still finding and defusing bombs in Boston.  Wow. just Wow.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> I just saw. My brother lives in Boston, and he is not picking up his phone.
> 
> He is a trainer and I am worried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hope you hear from him soon.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Sassy on the way home I heard cell service has been shut off in Boston. Hope you hear from your brother soon.


----------



## chowlover2

What an awful mess this all is! Sassys, I hope your brother is ok and you hear from him soon.


----------



## Sassys

Thanks ladies. We found him. He was on a plane on his way to see friends in miami. He never knew about the bombing


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks ladies. We found him. He was on a plane on his way to see friends in miami. Never knew about the bombing


 Thanks God! A bit of wonderful news on a sad day.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks God! A bit of wonderful news on a sad day.



Yeah, my mom and I were freaking out. He indeed had clients, friends and co-workers in the marathon.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yeah, my mom and I were freaking out. He indeed had clients, friends and co-workers in the marathon.


 I hope everyone he knows was ok. There was so much senseless damage done today.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I cannot do Lasik. Thought about it several times and just can't bring myself to do it  Plus if its so safe and great what's up with all the eye docs who still wear glasses?
> I've heard many success stories but it would be just my luck that something go wrong.



I Dont want no one digging up in my eye...

Sassy so glad to hear that your brother doing okay.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> oh,, now there's another explosion 45 minutes ago at the JFK Library a few blocks away. And they said today is Patriots Day? Is this a new 'day'? I've never heard of it. I'm going to google.


 
: (  I heard my co-worker talking about this yesterday just before I left the office, so sad. 



Sassys said:


> Thanks ladies. We found him. He was on a plane on his way to see friends in miami. He never knew about the bombing


 

Thank God he's ok.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!  Hope everyone is having a good morning.


----------



## kenzibray

There was a guy from my hometown who was in the marathon. He's okay though. He was my cousin's piano teacher/neighbor. He'd already finished and wasn't near the site. The whole thing is terrible. I'm glad your brother is okay, Sassys. I hope everyone he knew made it out safely as well.


----------



## kenzibray

Okay Ladies, I could use more wedding advise. Trying to pick the wedding party. My fiance's is pretty cut & dry but as always its more complicated with the girls. The friend who I had assumed growing up would be my maid of honor & I kind of don't really speak anymore. We just don't have anything in common and aren't all that close anymore though at one point she was my best friend. I've grown apart /lost touch with other friends through the years as well and I only have a handful that I still talk to. So I mean I really don't have a large pool to chose from.


Here is what I have: (let's see if I can do this without being confusing)
*L*- an old friend that we met through a mutual friend and actually are better friends now with each other than that mutual friend. She lives in another state 4 hours away. 
*B*- One of my brother's exes who we stayed pretty good friends even though their relationship didn't turn out so well. 
*H*- The fiance's sister. 
*S*- My first cousin. She's 5 years younger than me & I'm giving her stipulations before she can be a bridesmaid. Lol. She can't have her hair dyed all crazy (She's a redhead and wants to be everything BUT) and no fake tans (she's naturally fair skinned but is convinced she will tan if she burns herself enough or spray tan, or any other concoction she can come up with.) I will not have an oompa loompa in my wedding.  she's kind of a little pot head though which I'm not thrilled about at all but I'm hoping she will grow out of hopefully by the wedding. But we pretty much grew up like sisters. But my fiance isn't convinced I should ask her at all.. She'll be 20 by the wedding and she's kind of a wild child (though none of the family sees that but be)


Two other possibilities if I need to match up with his numbers:
*K*- A friend but we're not really super close just talk here & there
*R*-One of his friend's wives. I would consider a friend but we're not super close either. Although we  do/will be spending a lot of time together since we pretty much just moved a block away from them. 
*A*- My Stepsister who I'm not really close to, at least not like when we were younger. I might talk to her once or twice a year. 

My big question is the role of the MOH. I would say it's between* B* &* L.*
-* B* lives closer (approx, 1 hour away) and could help more with wedding planning & such. We have similar personalities. We aren't as close as we once were since our schedules are hard to match up since we're both still in school.  
-*L* has been married and has experience planning weddings but lives 4 hours away. Though I have known her longest (except for my cousin) 

Between the two I'd say our friendships are similar. So it's hard to say who I'm closer to. 

Do I go with who I've known longer and I'm maybe a pinch closer to? Or who is closer in proximity? 

Not that it reaaaallly matters but *L* got married last year and picked her friend who was closer and lived in the same town even though I'd known her longest out of the bridesmaids. So I was wondering if that would be a better way to go?


----------



## Kansashalo

I guess if you have to pick someone, Id go for* L* .
 
So in my head, the MOH is like your BFF/someone close and personal to you.  Given that there is really no one who you feel fits that role, do you have to have one?  I'm asking because I have seen too many weddings become unnecessarily stressed because the person they chose for MOH is not as "invested" in the relationship or wedding.


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> I guess if you have to pick someone, Id go for* L* .
> 
> So in my head, the MOH is like your BFF/someone close and personal to you.  Given that there is really no one who you feel fits that role, do you have to have one?  I'm asking because I have seen too many weddings become unnecessarily stressed because the person they chose for MOH is not as "invested" in the relationship or wedding.



I guess I wouldn't HAVE to choose. I mean they both are good friends even if I wouldn't necessarily say I have an absolute BFF. That would have been the girl I said I no longer really talk to. 
Both of them are very good friends that if I needed anything are just a call/text away. I don't think either would be offended either if they weren't chosen. 

I was talking to one of my co-workers today and she said some weddings have a Maid and a Matron. Which would work in that case since one is married and one isn't. So its another possibility?


----------



## Kansashalo

kenzibray said:


> I guess I wouldn't HAVE to choose. I mean they both are good friends even if I wouldn't necessarily say I have an absolute BFF. That would have been the girl I said I no longer really talk to.
> Both of them are very good friends that if I needed anything are just a call/text away. I don't think either would be offended either if they weren't chosen.
> 
> I was talking to one of my co-workers today and she said some weddings have a Maid and a Matron. Which would work in that case since one is married and one isn't. So its another possibility?


 
Oh I'm sure it's possible to have both as the difference is based on their marital status and that's it (maid = single / matron = married). And unless you are going for something that is 100% traditional, its your wedding so if you want glitter ponies to escort you down the aisle, you could.

Hopefully, a married bish will chime in. TBH, when I get married, I'm not even having a wedding party.  Well I *may* have a flower girl but that's about it. lol  And that's only because my BFF has a daughter who I love to death.


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> Oh I'm sure it's possible to have both as the difference is based on their marital status and that's it (maid = single / matron = married). And unless you are going for something that is 100% traditional, its your wedding so if you want glitter ponies to escort you down the aisle, you could.
> 
> Hopefully, a married bish will chime in. TBH, when I get married, I'm not even having a wedding party.  Well I *may* have a flower girl but that's about it. lol  And that's only because my BFF has a daughter who I love to death.



Haha I may have more flower girls than I do bridesmaids! I have 3 little girl cousins and a neice all within a couple years of each other so there's no way I could choose just one.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> : (  I heard my co-worker talking about this yesterday just before I left the office, so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God he's ok.





Ladybug09 said:


> I Dont want no one digging up in my eye...
> 
> Sassy so glad to hear that your brother doing okay.





kenzibray said:


> There was a guy from my hometown who was in the marathon. He's okay though. He was my cousin's piano teacher/neighbor. He'd already finished and wasn't near the site. The whole thing is terrible. I'm glad your brother is okay, Sassys. I hope everyone he knew made it out safely as well.



Thanks guys! He is *my *baby brother (he hates when I call him my baby brother, since he is 6' and I am 5'7", but he is also 10yrs younger ).


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Okay Ladies, I could use more wedding advise. Trying to pick the wedding party. My fiance's is pretty cut & dry but as always its more complicated with the girls. The friend who I had assumed growing up would be my maid of honor & I kind of don't really speak anymore. We just don't have anything in common and aren't all that close anymore though at one point she was my best friend. I've grown apart /lost touch with other friends through the years as well and I only have a handful that I still talk to. So I mean I really don't have a large pool to chose from.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have: (let's see if I can do this without being confusing)
> *L*- an old friend that we met through a mutual friend and actually are better friends now with each other than that mutual friend. She lives in another state 4 hours away.
> *B*- One of my brother's exes who we stayed pretty good friends even though their relationship didn't turn out so well.
> *H*- The fiance's sister.
> *S*- My first cousin. She's 5 years younger than me & I'm giving her stipulations before she can be a bridesmaid. Lol. She can't have her hair dyed all crazy (She's a redhead and wants to be everything BUT) and no fake tans (she's naturally fair skinned but is convinced she will tan if she burns herself enough or spray tan, or any other concoction she can come up with.) I will not have an oompa loompa in my wedding.  she's kind of a little pot head though which I'm not thrilled about at all but I'm hoping she will grow out of hopefully by the wedding. But we pretty much grew up like sisters. But my fiance isn't convinced I should ask her at all.. She'll be 20 by the wedding and she's kind of a wild child (though none of the family sees that but be)
> 
> 
> Two other possibilities if I need to match up with his numbers:
> *K*- A friend but we're not really super close just talk here & there
> *R*-One of his friend's wives. I would consider a friend but we're not super close either. Although we  do/will be spending a lot of time together since we pretty much just moved a block away from them.
> *A*- My Stepsister who I'm not really close to, at least not like when we were younger. I might talk to her once or twice a year.
> 
> My big question is the role of the MOH. I would say it's between* B* &* L.*
> -* B* lives closer (approx, 1 hour away) and could help more with wedding planning & such. We have similar personalities. We aren't as close as we once were since our schedules are hard to match up since we're both still in school.
> -*L* has been married and has experience planning weddings but lives 4 hours away. Though I have known her longest (except for my cousin)
> 
> Between the two I'd say our friendships are similar. So it's hard to say who I'm closer to.
> 
> Do I go with who I've known longer and I'm maybe a pinch closer to? Or who is closer in proximity?
> 
> Not that it reaaaallly matters but *L* got married last year and picked her friend who was closer and lived in the same town even though I'd known her longest out of the bridesmaids. So I was wondering if that would be a better way to go?



I would say go with who you have a strong bond with. L & S

B and L can be maid and matron.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Thanks guys! He is *my *baby brother (he hates when I call him my baby brother, since he is 6' and I am 5'7", but he is also 10yrs younger ).


 

hahaha! My brother is younger by two years much taller than me and I call him my "little big brother"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Okay Ladies, I could use more wedding advise. Trying to pick the wedding party. My fiance's is pretty cut & dry but as always its more complicated with the girls. The friend who I had assumed growing up would be my maid of honor & I kind of don't really speak anymore. We just don't have anything in common and aren't all that close anymore though at one point she was my best friend. I've grown apart /lost touch with other friends through the years as well and I only have a handful that I still talk to. So I mean I really don't have a large pool to chose from.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have: (let's see if I can do this without being confusing)
> *L*- an old friend that we met through a mutual friend and actually are better friends now with each other than that mutual friend. She lives in another state 4 hours away.
> *B*- One of my brother's exes who we stayed pretty good friends even though their relationship didn't turn out so well.
> *H*- The fiance's sister.
> *S*- My first cousin. She's 5 years younger than me & I'm giving her stipulations before she can be a bridesmaid. Lol. She can't have her hair dyed all crazy (She's a redhead and wants to be everything BUT) and no fake tans (she's naturally fair skinned but is convinced she will tan if she burns herself enough or spray tan, or any other concoction she can come up with.) I will not have an oompa loompa in my wedding.  she's kind of a little pot head though which I'm not thrilled about at all but I'm hoping she will grow out of hopefully by the wedding. But we pretty much grew up like sisters. But my fiance isn't convinced I should ask her at all.. She'll be 20 by the wedding and she's kind of a wild child (though none of the family sees that but be)
> 
> 
> Two other possibilities if I need to match up with his numbers:
> *K*- A friend but we're not really super close just talk here & there
> *R*-One of his friend's wives. I would consider a friend but we're not super close either. Although we do/will be spending a lot of time together since we pretty much just moved a block away from them.
> *A*- My Stepsister who I'm not really close to, at least not like when we were younger. I might talk to her once or twice a year.
> 
> My big question is the role of the MOH. I would say it's between* B* &* L.*
> -* B* lives closer (approx, 1 hour away) and could help more with wedding planning & such. We have similar personalities. We aren't as close as we once were since our schedules are hard to match up since we're both still in school.
> -*L* has been married and has experience planning weddings but lives 4 hours away. Though I have known her longest (except for my cousin)
> 
> Between the two I'd say our friendships are similar. So it's hard to say who I'm closer to.
> 
> Do I go with who I've known longer and I'm maybe a pinch closer to? Or who is closer in proximity?
> 
> Not that it reaaaallly matters but *L* got married last year and picked her friend who was closer and lived in the same town even though I'd known her longest out of the bridesmaids. So I was wondering if that would be a better way to go?


 

If I were you I'd choose your fiances sister (as long as you two get along alright) this way none of the others can get mad at you for choosing _________ over them. The SIL is new family so it would be difficult for them to get mad at your trying to include her in such an important role. Nothing brings the crazy outta women like weddings!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Oh I'm sure it's possible to have both as the difference is based on their marital status and that's it (maid = single / matron = married). And unless you are going for something that is 100% traditional, its your wedding so if you want glitter ponies to escort you down the aisle, you could.
> 
> Hopefully, a married bish will chime in. TBH, when I get married, *I'm not even having a wedding party*.  Well I *may* have a flower girl but that's about it. lol And that's only because my BFF has a daughter who I love to death.


 
Same here! Too much drama dealing with people. Whenever I hear of weddings its the bridal party that causes the bride the most grief with all their wonderful ideas about what she should and shouldnt do, blah!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks guys! He is *my *baby brother (he hates when I call him my baby brother, since he is 6' and I am 5'7", but he is also 10yrs younger ).


I'm in the same boat! I am 5'8 and seven years older, my bro the baby is 7 yrs younger and 6'4!


----------



## kenzibray

~Fabulousity~ said:


> If I were you I'd choose your fiances sister (as long as you two get along alright) this way none of the others can get mad at you for choosing _________ over them. The SIL is new family so it would be difficult for them to get mad at your trying to include her in such an important role. Nothing brings the crazy outta women like weddings!



Haha honestly I don't see any of them getting mad one way or the other. I'm not super close to his sister and we really don't have much in common. His family is kind of odd. I know she'll be new family but I don't foresee us braiding each others hair or going on any shopping trips together. 

I'd say most likely it will be either L as matron and the rest as bridesmaids or L as matron and B as maid. and my cousin and his sister as regular ol' bridesmaids.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> If I were you I'd choose your fiances sister (as long as you two get along alright) this way none of the others can get mad at you for choosing _________ over them. The SIL is new family so it would be difficult for them to get mad at your trying to include her in such an important role. *Nothing brings the crazy outta women like weddings*!



Truth.com!!

I have come close to smacking the crap out of my cousin, dealing with her wedding. I now ignore her. You are not going to drive me crazy for a destination wedding where they do everything for you and only 6 guest are showing up. Nope!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Haha honestly I don't see any of them getting mad one way or the other. I'm not super close to his sister and we really don't have much in common. His family is kind of odd. I know she'll be new family but* I don't foresee us braiding each others hair* or going on any shopping trips together.
> 
> I'd say most likely it will be either L as matron and the rest as bridesmaids or L as matron and B as maid. and my cousin and his sister as regular ol' bridesmaids.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Truth.com!!
> 
> I have come close to smacking the crap out of my cousin, dealing with her wedding. I now ignore her. You are not going to drive me crazy for a destination wedding where they do everything for you and only 6 guest are showing up. Nope!



I'm not near as worried about the bridesmaids as my family. 

My mom and grandma are two crazy peas in a pod. And they are going to sit down and shut up or I'm sure I can get one of my fiance's friends to [del]kindly[/del] escort them out.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Truth.com!!
> 
> I have come close to smacking the crap out of my cousin, dealing with her wedding. I now ignore her. You are not going to drive me crazy for a destination wedding where they do everything for you and only 6 guest are showing up. Nope!


 

Yes indeed! If the bride doesn't go crazy the women in the bridal party do! I'm keeping it simple NOBODY is in my wedding. Show up and sit down  then have some fun with us to celebrate afterwards


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> I'm not near as worried about the bridesmaids as my family.
> 
> *My mom and grandma are two crazy peas in a pod*. And they are going to sit down and shut up or I'm sure I can get one of my fiance's friends to [del]kindly[/del] escort them out.


 

Sounds just like mine!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yes indeed! If the bride doesn't go crazy the women in the bridal party do! I'm keeping it simple NOBODY is in my wedding. Show up and sit down  then have some fun with us to celebrate afterwards



My cousin is acting like she is planning a wedding for 500 people and a 20 person bridal party. I get that it may not be my kind of wedding, but she is off her rocker. Like I said, 6 people have agreed to come and I am the maid of honor. She is not getting married until July and has been stressing me about why I have not picked a dress out yet. Bish, I know how to shop and I don't need your assistance. It will take me a hot second to find a dress (cheap one I will never wear again). AND, she had the nerve to tell me, she has to approve the dress before I buy it. I laughed at her and told her, yeah, good luck on that happening.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Sounds just like mine!



Mine too (minus the grandmother).


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> Mine too (minus the grandmother).



Haha my grandma is the captain of the crazy train.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> My cousin is acting like she is planning a wedding for 500 people and a 20 person bridal party. I get that it may not be my kind of wedding, but she is off her rocker. Like I said, 6 people have agreed to come and I am the maid of honor. She is not getting married until July and has been stressing me about why I have not picked a dress out yet. Bish, I know how to shop and I don't need your assistance. It will take me a hot second to find a dress (cheap one I will never wear again). AND, she had the nerve to tell me, she has to approve the dress before I buy it. I laughed at her and told her, yeah, good luck on that happening.



Haha reminds me of this one time my brother was engaged ..  for all of two seconds. And his then-fiance was planning a cruise wedding. Yea... she would've been bridezilla. Thankful that one didn't go through. Though I'm not sure if his current one is any better


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> My cousin is acting like she is planning a wedding for 500 people and a 20 person bridal party. I get that it may not be my kind of wedding, but she is off her rocker. Like I said, *6 people have agreed to come *and I am the maid of honor. She is not getting married until July and has been stressing me about why I have not picked a dress out yet. *Bish, I know how to shop* and I don't need your assistance. It will take me a hot second to find a dress (cheap one I will never wear again). AND, she had the nerve to tell me, she has to approve the dress before I buy it. I laughed at her and told her, yeah, good luck on that happening.


 
Tell her to stop playing


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Haha my grandma is the captain of the crazy train.


 

nah I think mine has yours beat! I saw a pic of my grandma (75 years old) in a black leather (tight) pants set the other day. She puts it on when company is coming over or when she's going out.





Maybe she reads the KK thread and looks for fashion tips


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Tell her to stop playing



Stressing me since August of 2012.

The damn resort plans everything for you! They even have a website where you can do it. I did a mock plan during my lunch hour. 

Two flower bouquet choices
Beach or Garden
Chicken or fish
Only one band choice
Yes or no to make-up artist and hairdresser
Blue or purple table cloths
Isle runner or no isle runner
Rum cake, Vanilla cake or Chocolate cake

DONE!!!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> nah I think mine has yours beat! I saw a pic of my grandma (75 years old) in a black leather (tight) pants set the other day. She puts it on when company is coming over or when she's going out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she reads the KK thread and looks for fashion tips






[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sassys1010/media/Gifs/MakeItStop.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kenzibray

~Fabulousity~ said:


> nah I think mine has yours beat! I saw a pic of my grandma (75 years old) in a black leather (tight) pants set the other day. She puts it on when company is coming over or when she's going out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she reads the KK thread and looks for fashion tips




Okay ... maybe my grandma is crazy in a _different_ way. She's like the queen of the gossip ring in our family. She likes to fuel the fire.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Stressing me since August of 2012.
> 
> The damn resort plans everything for you! They even have a website where you can do it. I did a mock plan during my lunch hour.
> 
> Two flower bouquet choices
> Beach or Garden
> Chicken or fish
> Only one band choice
> Yes or no to make-up artist and hairdresser
> Blue or purple table cloths
> Isle runner or no isle runner
> Rum cake, Vanilla cake or Chocolate cake
> 
> DONE!!!


 


Sassys said:


> [URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sassys1010/media/Gifs/MakeItStop.gif.html"]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Okay ... maybe my grandma is crazy in a _different_ way. She's like the queen of the gossip ring in our family. She likes to fuel the fire.


 

I burst out laughing as I was typing it 
my office is Library quiet too. 

I gotta get that pic outta my head


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys that list sounds just like how i'm planning to do my wedding, when I said I was keeping it simple I meant it :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Sassys that list sounds just like how i'm planning to do my wedding, when I said I was keeping it simple I meant it :lolots:



Well, if you want to go to Montego Bay, we will be here.

http://www.grandpalladiumjamaicaresort.com/

http://www.palladiumweddings.com/en/wedding/packages/montego-bay-jamaica/

There is nothing wrong with simple (that is why you do a destination wedding). But she has lost her mind and working my last nerve.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Well, if you want to go to Montego Bay, we will be here.
> 
> http://www.grandpalladiumjamaicaresort.com/
> 
> http://www.palladiumweddings.com/en/wedding/packages/montego-bay-jamaica/
> 
> There is nothing wrong with simple (that is why you do a destination wedding). But she has lost her mind and working my last nerve.


 

Now what he and I haven't decided on is where our getaway will be 

I want to go to an Island, or maybe the Florida Keys. I need to hurry and decide!


Yes she should be easy, breezy, crusin... there's really nothing for her to plan or worry about! Sounds like if she keeps bugging you shes crusin for a brusin lol!


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> nah I think mine has yours beat! I saw a pic of my grandma (75 years old) in a black leather (tight) pants set the other day. She puts it on when company is coming over or when she's going out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she reads the KK thread and looks for fashion tips


 

Get it grandma Fab!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Now what he and I haven't decided on is where our getaway will be
> 
> I want to go to an Island, or maybe the Florida Keys. I need to hurry and decide!
> 
> 
> Yes she should be easy, breezy, crusin... there's really nothing for her to plan or worry about! Sounds like if she keeps bugging you shes crusin for a brusin lol!



It is a really nice resort (my second time at that resort). I also went to a destination wedding in Negril at Beaches. Personally, I prefer Negril over Montego Bay (better water/beaches). Grand Palladium is a newer hotel than the Beaches (rooms are better too). Grand Palladium has an adult only side and Beaches has LOTS of kids and an amusement park/water slides on the property.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Get it grandma Fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Get it grandma Fab!


 

:lolots:



Sassys said:


> It is a really nice resort (my second time at that resort). I also went to a destination wedding in Negril at Beaches. Personally, I prefer Negril over Montego Bay (better water/beaches). Grand Palladium is a newer hotel than the Beaches (rooms are better too). Grand Palladium has a Adult only side and Beaches has LOTS of kids and an amusement park on the property.


 
I don't want to be nowhere where there are kids that's for sure! Thanks for the info. I'm gonna look Grand Palladium up and see how he feels about Jamaica!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be nowhere where there are kids that's for sure! Thanks for the info. I'm gonna look Grand Palladium up and see how he feels about Jamaica!



PM me if you have any questions. They have 9+ restaurants there (my favorite is Xajimayca). Italian place was NASTY!

Kids Menu | BHOGALI&#8220;INDIAN&#8221; MENU | BUBBAS MENU | EL MARIACHI&#8220;MEXICAN&#8221; MENU | LOTUS&#8220;ASIAN&#8221; MENU | POSEIDON&#8220;SEAFOOD&#8220;MENU | REGGAETONI&#8220;ITALIAN&#8220;MENU | XAIMAYCA&#8220;JAMAICAN&#8220;MENU  | 
SPORTS BAR MENU


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> Okay Ladies, I could use more wedding advise. Trying to pick the wedding party. My fiance's is pretty cut & dry but as always its more complicated with the girls. The friend who I had assumed growing up would be my maid of honor & I kind of don't really speak anymore. We just don't have anything in common and aren't all that close anymore though at one point she was my best friend. I've grown apart /lost touch with other friends through the years as well and I only have a handful that I still talk to. So I mean I really don't have a large pool to chose from.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have: (let's see if I can do this without being confusing)
> *L*- an old friend that we met through a mutual friend and actually are better friends now with each other than that mutual friend. She lives in another state 4 hours away.
> *B*- One of my brother's exes who we stayed pretty good friends even though their relationship didn't turn out so well.
> *H*- The fiance's sister.
> *S*- My first cousin. She's 5 years younger than me & I'm giving her stipulations before she can be a bridesmaid. Lol. She can't have her hair dyed all crazy (She's a redhead and wants to be everything BUT) and no fake tans (she's naturally fair skinned but is convinced she will tan if she burns herself enough or spray tan, or any other concoction she can come up with.) I will not have an oompa loompa in my wedding.  she's kind of a little pot head though which I'm not thrilled about at all but I'm hoping she will grow out of hopefully by the wedding. But we pretty much grew up like sisters. But my fiance isn't convinced I should ask her at all.. She'll be 20 by the wedding and she's kind of a wild child (though none of the family sees that but be)
> 
> 
> Two other possibilities if I need to match up with his numbers:
> *K*- A friend but we're not really super close just talk here & there
> *R*-One of his friend's wives. I would consider a friend but we're not super close either. Although we  do/will be spending a lot of time together since we pretty much just moved a block away from them.
> *A*- My Stepsister who I'm not really close to, at least not like when we were younger. I might talk to her once or twice a year.
> 
> My big question is the role of the MOH. I would say it's between* B* &* L.*
> -* B* lives closer (approx, 1 hour away) and could help more with wedding planning & such. We have similar personalities. We aren't as close as we once were since our schedules are hard to match up since we're both still in school.
> -*L* has been married and has experience planning weddings but lives 4 hours away. Though I have known her longest (except for my cousin)
> 
> Between the two I'd say our friendships are similar. So it's hard to say who I'm closer to.
> 
> Do I go with who I've known longer and I'm maybe a pinch closer to? Or who is closer in proximity?
> 
> Not that it reaaaallly matters but *L* got married last year and picked her friend who was closer and lived in the same town even though I'd known her longest out of the bridesmaids. So I was wondering if that would be a better way to go?



Just my opinion...I would not have the brother's EX GF in the wedding...to me it's messy, no matter how close you might be...if you want her to be there, just invite her as a guest.

Try to keep your party numbers so that you only have those who are closest to you. I would hate to HAVE to have extra people in a wedding party because of obligation and not wanting them to be there. Other ways to include 'obligatory' people if you must...is as ushers and hostesses at the ceremony.

I only have 3 CLOSE friends and that's all I'm going to have in my wedding if any....Another friend of mine had no bridal party (just her and the hubby on the stand -she had it in an art gallery) she has sisters too, but they just decided to keep it simple. It was beautiful too.



Sassys said:


> Thanks guys! He is *my *baby brother (he hates when I call him my baby brother, since he is 6' and I am 5'7", but he is also 10yrs younger ).


Mmmmm, do I need to meet this brother...




Kansashalo said:


> Get it grandma Fab!


LOL


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Just my opinion...I would not have the brother's EX GF in the wedding...to me it's messy, no matter how close you might be...if you want her to be there, just invite her as a guest.
> 
> Try to keep your party numbers so that you only have those who are closest to you. I would hate to HAVE to have extra people in a wedding party because of obligation and not wanting them to be there. Other ways to include 'obligatory' people if you must...is as ushers and hostesses at the ceremony.
> 
> I only have 3 CLOSE friends and that's all I'm going to have in my wedding if any....Another friend of mine had no bridal party (just her and the hubby on the stand -she had it in an art gallery) she has sisters too, but they just decided to keep it simple. It was beautiful too.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, do I need to meet this brother...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




LOL, he is single!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hmmm Do I see a bish love connection coming?


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Just my opinion...I would not have the brother's EX GF in the wedding...to me it's messy, no matter how close you might be...if you want her to be there, just invite her as a guest.
> 
> Try to keep your party numbers so that you only have those who are closest to you. I would hate to HAVE to have extra people in a wedding party because of obligation and not wanting them to be there. Other ways to include 'obligatory' people if you must...is as ushers and hostesses at the ceremony.
> 
> I only have 3 CLOSE friends and that's all I'm going to have in my wedding if any....Another friend of mine had no bridal party (just her and the hubby on the stand -she had it in an art gallery) she has sisters too, but they just decided to keep it simple. It was beautiful too.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, do I need to meet this brother...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Well idk I really don't even think of her as my brothers ex. It was a very short relationship so its not like it was messy break up. They are both fine being around each other and whatnot. So it's really not an issue. We used to be a lot closer but we have just been busy with us both being in college that its hard to stay connected. 

Plus I'm not even 100% positive he will be able to come. He's in the army so the whole Korea situation (still havent heard from him in about a week or so) and he said he may have to go back to Afghanistan so that all is up in the air.


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> Well idk I really don't even think of her as my brothers ex. It was a very short relationship so its not like it was messy break up. They are both fine being around each other and whatnot. So it's really not an issue. We used to be a lot closer but we have just been busy with us both being in college that its hard to stay connected.
> 
> Plus I'm not even 100% positive he will be able to come. He's in the army so the whole Korea situation (still havent heard from him in about a week or so) and he said he may have to go back to Afghanistan so that all is up in the air.



Oh ok.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. Popping in again to say hi.

(I'll visit more and catch up with everyone tomorrow, I promise!)


I'm feeling a better. Not perfect, because there's certainly a sense of "blah" there, but a lot better than I was this weekend. 

...and now my head hurts, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> PM me if you have any questions. They have 9+ restaurants there (my favorite is Xajimayca). Italian place was NASTY!
> 
> Kids Menu | BHOGALIINDIAN MENU | BUBBAS MENU | EL MARIACHIMEXICAN MENU | LOTUSASIAN MENU | POSEIDONSEAFOODMENU | REGGAETONIITALIANMENU | XAIMAYCAJAMAICANMENU |
> SPORTS BAR MENU


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Hmmm Do I see a bish love connection coming?


----------



## summer2815

I am CRACKING up with all these posts!  You ladies have me rolling!  :lolots:

Today is one of those days that didn't start off on the right foot, but is getting better and better as the day progresses!


----------



## Sassys

Morning/Afternoon Bishes!

God help me, I got a jury duty summons in the mail last night


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

summer2815 said:


> I am CRACKING up with all these posts! You ladies have me rolling! :lolots:
> 
> *Today is one of those days that didn't start off on the right foot*, but is getting better and better as the day progresses!


 
Same here! I hope to be feeling better by the end of my work day. Glad things are getting better for you.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Morning/Afternoon Bishes!
> 
> God help me, I got a jury duty summons in the mail last night


 

I am soooo glad you posted this! I have one too and have to call this eve to see if my number will be called.  I totally forgot. Ugh.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I am soooo glad you posted this! I have one too and have to call this eve to see if my number will be called. I totally forgot. Ugh.


 
I originally got it in November, but had to postpone it due to a business trip. I was hoping they would forget about me. No such luck. My boss just got called and her case was the dumbest thing I have ever heard. She had 4 people who voted innocent, when the man was clearly guilty and did not take a rocket science to see that.


----------



## summer2815

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Same here! I hope to be feeling better by the end of my work day. Glad things are getting better for you.



Fingers crossed your day improves!

I woke up with a terrible headache (I went to bed with it).  When I was taking a shower, I felt so nauseous like I was going to vomit.  Thankfully, I didn't.  I still feel a tab nauseous, but my friends have been making me laugh so I feel better!

Honestly, laughing and feeling loved is truly the best medicine.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone! Thought I'd pop in here... Is this a 'group' just chatting about whatever?? It intrigues me...


----------



## Ladybug09

Yup, we chat about whatever....we try to keep it fun and light and supportive!

on another note....what the heck is going on in America this week!!!! Just too much!


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup, we chat about whatever....we try to keep it fun and light and supportive!
> 
> on another note....what the heck is going on in America this week!!!! Just too much!





Too much sadness and tragedy in this world.  I hate living in fear like this.  What is wrong with some people?


----------



## sabrunka

Oh nice  Good, I like chats about whatever.. and being fun and light and supportive haha.  Yah all these news stories showing up.. It's sad because it will never stop.  I don't even understand why people do what they do.. It won't get them anywhere.  Very upsetting


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

summer2815 said:


> Fingers crossed your day improves!
> 
> I woke up with a terrible headache (I went to bed with it). When I was taking a shower, I felt so nauseous like I was going to vomit. Thankfully, I didn't. I still feel a tab nauseous, but my friends have been making me laugh so I feel better!
> 
> Honestly,* laughing and feeling loved is truly the best medicine*.


 

I feel like this when I get a migraine...nausea, hot flashes ugh! Glad you're feeling better it really is the pits.  

Bolded is SO very true!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I originally got it in November, but had to postpone it due to a business trip. I was hoping they would forget about me. No such luck. My boss just got called and her case was the dumbest thing I have ever heard. She had 4 people who voted innocent, when the man was clearly guilty and did not take a rocket science to see that.


 

Last Spring they sent me one and due to the way I was getting migraines I got a letter from my Dr. excusing me for a while. They waste no time calling me again once that year is over. So annoying. I mean I know that they need jurors but there should be a better system. Everytime I go I sit in a room with like 100 other people watching stupid movies like "Happy Feet" ALL DAY LONG and then at lunch time they pass out a whole $20 which does nothing but cover my parking.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup, we chat about whatever....we try to keep it fun and light and supportive!
> 
> on another note....what the heck is going on in America this week!!!! Just too much!


 

Sad isn't it how some are just so heartless. Scary too.


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup, we chat about whatever....we try to keep it fun and light and supportive!
> 
> on another note....what the heck is going on in America this week!!!! Just too much!



Did something else happen?


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!




caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls. Popping in again to say hi.
> 
> (I'll visit more and catch up with everyone tomorrow, I promise!)
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a better. Not perfect, because there's certainly a sense of "blah" there, but a lot better than I was this weekend.
> 
> ...and now my head hurts, so I'm going to bed.


 
Awww - glad you are on the upside and starting to feel better.  



summer2815 said:


> I am CRACKING up with all these posts! You ladies have me rolling! :lolots:
> 
> Today is one of those days that didn't start off on the right foot, but is getting better and better as the day progresses!


 
It must be a Wednesday thing because mine started out like that.  I forgot my work badge so I was standing outside the door in the rain this morning. lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww - glad you are on the upside and starting to feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a Wednesday thing because mine started out like that. I forgot my work badge so I was standing outside the door in the rain this morning. lol


 

aww man...when I leave my badge I feel so strange, like having to have someone let me in the building. I put it in my purse as soon as I leave and get in my car now.


----------



## kenzibray

~Fabulousity~ said:


> aww man...when I leave my badge I feel so strange, like having to have someone let me in the building. I put it in my purse as soon as I leave and get in my car now.



Ha! I'm pretty sure I hold the company wide record for lost badges. And when I lose them I LOSE them! 

Some of my favorites: 
- Flushed one down the toilet. It was in my back pocket and fell out as I stood up right as the auto-flush went on. 
-Found one in my driveway that I'd dropped getting out of my car MONTHS later. It had snowed that night and found it after it melted. 
-A maintenance man found one outside stuck to one of our skids of product getting ready to be shipped. I must have brushed against it and it stuck to it. 

Then several have just vanished to the land of lost socks and bobbypins.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> ha! I'm pretty sure i hold the company wide record for lost badges. And when i lose them i lose them!
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> - flushed one down the toilet. It was in my back pocket and fell out as i stood up right as the auto-flush went on.
> -found one in my driveway that i'd dropped getting out of my car months later. It had snowed that night and found it after it melted.
> -a maintenance man found one outside stuck to one of our skids of product getting ready to be shipped. I must have brushed against it and it stuck to it.
> 
> Then several have just vanished to the land of lost socks and bobbypins.


 

lol!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww - glad you are on the upside and starting to feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a Wednesday thing because mine started out like that. I forgot my work badge so I was standing outside the door in the rain this morning. lol


 
Keep mine in a separate key holder with my office keys and metrocard, that way I never forget it.


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Ha! I'm pretty sure I hold the company wide record for lost badges. And when I lose them I LOSE them!
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> - Flushed one down the toilet. It was in my back pocket and fell out as I stood up right as the auto-flush went on.
> -Found one in my driveway that I'd dropped getting out of my car MONTHS later. It had snowed that night and found it after it melted.
> -A maintenance man found one outside stuck to one of our skids of product getting ready to be shipped. I must have brushed against it and it stuck to it.
> 
> Then several have just vanished to the land of lost socks and bobbypins.


 
We have two building and I always forget mine, when I have meetings across the street in our other building.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> We have two building and I always forget mine, when I have meetings across the street in our other building.



Haha. We've got that too.  I really only need mine to get in the building first thing. Since I'm the receptionist I don't have to go to many areas anymore that have badge access. 

Here lately I've been bad about coming in, throwing my stuff down on my desk and then my badge gets buried and I leave without it. So it's hard to get in when my badge is inside but I'm out. So I stand there in the little breezeway and wait for someone to walk in. Or I call someone 

But in my defense, There are lots of badges on my desk! Visitor badges & stuff and I'm in charge of taking old badges out of the system. So its hard to keep track.


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> Haha. We've got that too. I really only need mine to get in the building first thing. Since I'm the receptionist I don't have to go to many areas anymore that have badge access.
> 
> Here lately I've been bad about coming in, throwing my stuff down on my desk and then my badge gets buried and I leave without it. So it's hard to get in when my badge is inside but I'm out. So I stand there in the little breezeway and wait for someone to walk in. Or I call someone
> 
> But in my defense, There are lots of badges on my desk! Visitor badges & stuff and I'm in charge of taking old badges out of the system. So its hard to keep track.


 
Oh, we have a trick here, if you forget your badge and you are on your floor. All of our bathrooms have 2 entrances on each side, so you can take a short cut through the bathroom. Only gross thing is, if you get food from the cafeteria, you have to walk through the bathroom with your food. Our receptionist does have a buzzer for her side of the floor (and you can walk around), but if your office is on the other side (mine is), it is a pain in the a$$.


----------



## chantal1922

kenzibray said:


> Ha! I'm pretty sure I hold the company wide record for lost badges. And when I lose them I LOSE them!
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> - Flushed one down the toilet. It was in my back pocket and fell out as I stood up right as the auto-flush went on.
> -Found one in my driveway that I'd dropped getting out of my car MONTHS later. It had snowed that night and found it after it melted.
> -A maintenance man found one outside stuck to one of our skids of product getting ready to be shipped. I must have brushed against it and it stuck to it.
> 
> Then several have just vanished to the land of lost socks and bobbypins.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Oh, we have a trick here, if you forget your badge and you are on your floor. All of our bathrooms have 2 entrances on each side, so you can take a short cut through the bathroom. Only gross thing is, if you get food from the cafeteria, you have to walk through the bathroom with your food. Our receptionist does have a buzzer for her side of the floor (and you can walk around), but if your office is on the other side (mine is), it is a pain in the a$$.


 
Our head of security would DIE if he saw that happeneing. lol He is a nice man, but he use to work for Homelad Security and apparently,  he STILL thinks he is working for Homeland Security.   He walks around here very stealth and silently.  He just pops up when you least expects it.  He would shut the bathroom down before letting someone skip through without swiping their badge. lol


----------



## kenzibray

Kansashalo said:


> Our head of security would DIE if he saw that happeneing. lol He is a nice man, but he use to work for Homelad Security for apparently,  he STILL thinks he is working for Homeland Security.   He walks around here very stealth and silently.  He just pops up when you least expects it.  He would shut the bathroom down before letting someone skip through without swiping their badge. lol



I feel like most security guys are like that. They think they're guarding the pentagon or something.


----------



## Jeneen

Hi!

What are we talking about? W-rk??



Toodles!
*dashes*


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from 1-800-Mattress? I need to order a new set for my guest-room and don't want to spend a lot. Normally I go to Macy's...



Doll, I'm like the others, I have to test out my mattress before I buy it.

I'm not sure if the deals are the same in store as they are online, but Sears is having a big sale:

http://www.sears.com/furniture-mattresses/c-1219225308?intlDelivery=3



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I cannot do Lasik. Thought about it several times and just can't bring myself to do it  Plus if its so safe and great what's up with all the eye docs who still wear glasses?
> I've heard many success stories but it would be just my luck that something go wrong.



I can't help it. Every time I think of Lasik, I think of this: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fSj6LxsZes



Sassys said:


> Stressing me since August of 2012.
> 
> The damn resort plans everything for you! They even have a website where you can do it. I did a mock plan during my lunch hour.
> 
> Two flower bouquet choices
> Beach or Garden
> Chicken or fish
> Only one band choice
> Yes or no to make-up artist and hairdresser
> Blue or purple table cloths
> Isle runner or no isle runner
> Rum cake, Vanilla cake or Chocolate cake
> 
> DONE!!!



They do that in Vegas, too. 

(I checked. Although, I didn't really check the all-inclusive things, I was just more interested in what the chapels had to offer. And that was more like, how many pictures, how big the bouquet, whether or not there'd be a limo, etc . . .)



Sassys said:


> I originally got it in November, but had to postpone it due to a business trip. I was hoping they would forget about me. No such luck. My boss just got called and her case was the dumbest thing I have ever heard. She had 4 people who voted innocent, when the man was clearly guilty and did not take a rocket science to see that.



Back when I was living in the States, I was only called for jury duty once. It was just a bunch of waiting around, then breaks, then lunch, then waiting until finally they told us we could go home.


----------



## Cocolo

sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! Thought I'd pop in here... Is this a 'group' just chatting about whatever?? It intrigues me...



OMG another new Bish!  Welcome doll.







Please accept your BishBasket as a welcoming gift.  I'd tell you what is in there, but I just did that a few days ago, and It knocked me out for a couple of days.

Lol.  I will however see if I can find that post and quote it for you.  

Hiya Dolls.  Yes, what happened Monday was terrible.  But we're resiliant, and the core of America will bounce back.  The ones who are here for trouble and nefarious reasons, will end up getting their butts kicked.

But enough of that.

Hiya Dolls, almost the weekend!


----------



## Cocolo

Bars Open!  Who want's Midori?  You know for that little pop of color while you getting your buzz on.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Bars Open!  Who want's Midori?  You know for that little pop of color while you getting your buzz on.



Yes! I need some after the past couple days I've had.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's up?


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> Yes! I need some after the past couple days I've had.



Here Doll try this on for size, non-stop sipping while your hand are free to type on your keyboard or slip behind the bar and play tickle me with the boyz.







No, I'm going to read back and see what, besides losing your Badge AGAIN has you like this.


----------



## summer2815

I have a healthy lunch today and I just want to dump it in the trash.

It's taking everything in me to actually eat it.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> Here Doll try this on for size, non-stop sipping while your hand are free to type on your keyboard or slip behind the bar and play tickle me with the boyz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm going to read back and see what, besides losing your Badge AGAIN has you like this.


 
Haha well if the boys are up for it a nice back rub wouldn't hurt. I'm starting to think I may have a pinched nerve which is part of it. I haven't really posted anything. But I've had some minor pain in my right hip ( like the back of it ) and I was talking to the fiance last night and he mentioned the pinched nerve but to me it feels like its more affecting the bone. But I was laying on the floor on my stomach last night playing with the dog and just the way I was laying I felt it in my back. 

Went to my internship this morning and just had an off day. Training to be a phlebotomist so I can work at a hospital while going to school for radiology.  My internship site is slow, its an urgent care /dr office but its not as high volume as a hospital would be. I need 100 sticks and I've been going since January and I only have 30 something. So "missing" a couple this morning didnt really help my numbers. They weren't bad misses, just having the wrong angle or someone with difficult veins anyway. 

So I know my problems aren't as bad compared to what else is going on across the country right now.. but just kind of a blah couple of days. 

Good News though- I did hear from my brother. He's back on Facebook and is acting like everything is peachy. His deployment over there is almost over (May or June I think) and then he'll be back stationed stateside.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Haha well if the boys are up for it a nice back rub wouldn't hurt. I'm starting to think I may have a pinched nerve which is part of it. I haven't really posted anything. But I've had some minor pain in my right hip ( like the back of it ) and I was talking to the fiance last night and he mentioned the pinched nerve but to me it feels like its more affecting the bone. But I was laying on the floor on my stomach last night playing with the dog and just the way I was laying I felt it in my back.
> 
> Went to my internship this morning and just had an off day. Training to be a phlebotomist so I can work at a hospital while going to school for radiology.  My internship site is slow, its an urgent care /dr office but its not as high volume as a hospital would be. I need 100 sticks and I've been going since January and I only have 30 something. So "missing" a couple this morning didnt really help my numbers. They weren't bad misses, just having the wrong angle or someone with difficult veins anyway.
> 
> So I know my problems aren't as bad compared to what else is going on across the country right now.. but just kind of a blah couple of days.
> 
> Good News though- I did hear from my brother. He's back on Facebook and is acting like everything is peachy. His deployment over there is almost over (May or June I think) and then he'll be back stationed stateside.


 I have one more session of physical therapy due to back issues. Idon't even know what I did to cause it. Had AWFUL pain in my right hip. Getting pants on, or driving my car was so painful. He told me it was my back and scripted physical therapy. I honestly thought he was crazy, but he was right, am so much better.


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> I have one more session of physical therapy due to back issues. Idon't even know what I did to cause it. Had AWFUL pain in my right hip. Getting pants on, or driving my car was so painful. He told me it was my back and scripted physical therapy. I honestly thought he was crazy, but he was right, am so much better.



See I don't even know what would cause mine. I don't really do any strenuous activities. My hip has kind of progressively getting worse over the past month or so. Still not bad enough to really cause any serious pain, just annoyance. Like I wouldn't even take tylenol for it. It's just kind of achy. Last night was the first time I'd felt anything in my back. 

Since I intern at an urgent care, I thought about seeing if they could check it out if they have a spare moment but I really don't feel like its that bad...


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> See I don't even know what would cause mine. I don't really do any strenuous activities. My hip has kind of progressively getting worse over the past month or so. Still not bad enough to really cause any serious pain, just annoyance. Like I wouldn't even take tylenol for it. It's just kind of achy. Last night was the first time I'd felt anything in my back.
> 
> Since I intern at an urgent care, I thought about seeing if they could check it out if they have a spare moment but I really don't feel like its that bad...


They took x-rays and found nothing but severe arthritis. I still can't believe hip pain was caused by my back!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> They took x-rays and found nothing but severe arthritis. I still can't believe hip pain was caused by my back!



I remember from anatomy that that is often a sign of it hip and even pains in your leg. 

My fiance gets bad back pains, he's a mechanic and as skinny as a stick so lifting all of those heavy parts & such really take a toll on him. He's found that riding bikes helps him. It strengthens his core.


----------



## Cocolo

That is great about your brother.  I know how worried you were.  Hope it's May, that's just a couple of weeks away.

I feel you with the pinched nerve.  Do you have a plushy (nice new) heating pad?  I lived on that thing for over a year, till we decided to do the surgery.  Then I got new den furniture, and didn't want to use the heating pad on that furniture, so I go to my 'old' recliner when I want it.  It's awesome for relief.  Don't mess around, if it's a pinched nerve, have it checked out, because untreated, any damage to the nerve just gets progressively worse, and never comes back 100%  Take care of this, and again, heating pads awe awesome.




kenzibray said:


> Haha well if the boys are up for it a nice back rub wouldn't hurt. I'm starting to think I may have a pinched nerve which is part of it. I haven't really posted anything. But I've had some minor pain in my right hip ( like the back of it ) and I was talking to the fiance last night and he mentioned the pinched nerve but to me it feels like its more affecting the bone. But I was laying on the floor on my stomach last night playing with the dog and just the way I was laying I felt it in my back.
> 
> Went to my internship this morning and just had an off day. Training to be a phlebotomist so I can work at a hospital while going to school for radiology.  My internship site is slow, its an urgent care /dr office but its not as high volume as a hospital would be. I need 100 sticks and I've been going since January and I only have 30 something. So "missing" a couple this morning didnt really help my numbers. They weren't bad misses, just having the wrong angle or someone with difficult veins anyway.
> 
> So I know my problems aren't as bad compared to what else is going on across the country right now.. but just kind of a blah couple of days.
> 
> Good News though- I did hear from my brother. He's back on Facebook and is acting like everything is peachy. His deployment over there is almost over (May or June I think) and then he'll be back stationed stateside.


----------



## kenzibray

Cocolo said:


> That is great about your brother.  I know how worried you were.  Hope it's May, that's just a couple of weeks away.
> 
> I feel you with the pinched nerve.  Do you have a plushy (nice new) heating pad?  I lived on that thing for over a year, till we decided to do the surgery.  Then I got new den furniture, and didn't want to use the heating pad on that furniture, so I go to my 'old' recliner when I want it.  It's awesome for relief.  Don't mess around, if it's a pinched nerve, have it checked out, because untreated, any damage to the nerve just gets progressively worse, and never comes back 100%  Take care of this, and again, heating pads awe awesome.



I can't remember if he said end of May or end of June. but he acts like nothing is really going on over there. He never gives details but I can just tell by his attitude. 


I put bengay on it last night and that helped a lot other than the fact that I smelled like a nursing home. 

I'll probably get it checked out when i go in to my internship on Saturday.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> That is great about your brother.  I know how worried you were.  Hope it's May, that's just a couple of weeks away.
> 
> I feel you with the pinched nerve.  Do you have a plushy (nice new) heating pad?  I lived on that thing for over a year, till we decided to do the surgery.  Then I got new den furniture, and didn't want to use the heating pad on that furniture, so I go to my 'old' recliner when I want it.  It's awesome for relief.  Don't mess around, if it's a pinched nerve, have it checked out, because untreated, any damage to the nerve just gets progressively worse, and never comes back 100%  Take care of this, and again, heating pads awe awesome.


 I love my heating pad, and going to nap with it now!


----------



## sabrunka

Hah oh man thank you, what a glorious basket.  I think my favourite item is the crab holding... Powerade? Mountain Dew? Whatever it is, he sure looks pleased! 



Cocolo said:


> OMG another new Bish!  Welcome doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please accept your BishBasket as a welcoming gift.  I'd tell you what is in there, but I just did that a few days ago, and It knocked me out for a couple of days.
> 
> Lol.  I will however see if I can find that post and quote it for you.
> 
> Hiya Dolls.  Yes, what happened Monday was terrible.  But we're resiliant, and the core of America will bounce back.  The ones who are here for trouble and nefarious reasons, will end up getting their butts kicked.
> 
> But enough of that.
> 
> Hiya Dolls, almost the weekend!


----------



## sabrunka

Oh MAN the crab is totally drinking Midori, how could I make such a vile mistake!!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! So glad to be off of work! The sun came out so I am going to head out for a walk. I don't want to be in the gym when it is so nice outside.


----------



## Cocolo

NYC Chicky said:


> Also ran in here to take shelter from kim k thread...
> 
> Both dresses pretty - though i'm partial to the mermaid one.  Congrats!




CHOW! Aren't you supposed to man the door with you clicker on the lookout for new bishes?  One slipped in without a proper welcome.


NYC Chicky!   Welcome  Doll.  Avril had just gotten here, and I have no excuse other than when the boys are pouring, all h#LL breaks lose.  So, welcome.  Let me get your BishBasket.







And This breakdown of everything in the Bish Basket is for you and our other newest Bish.
sabrunka !  





Cocolo said:


> Ok, in your bish basket starting top left and going clockwise -
> 
> I believe that is one of ponyboy's friends.  Maybe it is pony boy, but I don't recognize him with his clothes on.
> 
> This is Ponyboy when he comes to one of our Bashes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Astro Boy Lady - Patron Saint of the Bishes.  You can read about here here.  Cobalt Blu, a moderator/Bish turned us on to her.  At least me.    She makes Imelda Marcos look like a peasant.
> 
> Then we have the Rebecca Minkoff 'Unemployed Cory Pouch".  A must for all Bishes, (unless we like purple better then we have a different one.
> 
> Mmmmm, next a delicious Kokonut Kreme Kake, from the place Kim had her Wedding Registry.  It's abso Fab, and required eating when a bish is feeling low.  (I don't know, maybe because of a chipped nail, or running out of booze.)  Goes especially well with Midori.  For that added pop of color.
> 
> next, we have Tweegy's lovely decorated box.  She retreats in there sometimes after a flare up in the Kim Thread, or occaisionally when the drama follows her home to the Bish Thread.  Also frequently used to stand on, like a soap box, when a Bish wants to make a proclomation of rant.
> 
> Next is a picture of Krabby.  Otherwise known as LKRP.  She was in Bat Skool to bekome a big famous music mogul just like Kims Dad, but we haven't seen much of her since she passed the bar.  She is pictured with a cigarette in one claw, and the aforementioned Bottle of Midori.
> 
> Don't know what the purple thing is, maybe it was added because I love purple, but I have o idea.  Very foggy about that half of the bottom row.
> 
> Next, a Bish Banner I made for the Bishes to add to their signature if they like.  There are a number of different styles.  Feel free to right click and copy any of those BISH graphics in someone's signature, save to your computer and it's yours.  Otherwise, ask me and I'll post them all again.
> 
> Lastly, I think it was CB who had a run in with a gang of raccoons, they are a crafty lot, and like bishes, they roll deep.
> 
> I think that's about it, if you find anything else in the basket, it's your's too.  Oh, and tucked away inside is a completely diamond ring.  Carved out of a big diamond, there can be no alterations.  If it doesn't fit, gain or lose weight accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're liking it here










And Sabrunka, that is Midori - the official drink of the Bishes.  (Ok, it's a kontraktual obligaiton, much like Kim's being the spokeperson or something for Midori.  It's a Midori bar, but when it's time to party, we just open the bar and ask the boyz to fix us up with a mood lightener.)

Step up and meet the Bartenders.  But careful, they're frisky and naked behind the bar.  Oh, and they'll do just about anything for a nice big, tip!


----------



## chowlover2

Oops, I was hanging behind the bar with Joe! Hangs head and does walk of shame...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, I'm like the others, I have to test out my mattress before I buy it.
> 
> I'm not sure if the deals are the same in store as they are online, but Sears is having a big sale:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/furniture-mattresses/c-1219225308?intlDelivery=3
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. Every time I think of Lasik, I think of this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fSj6LxsZes
> 
> 
> 
> They do that in Vegas, too.
> 
> (I checked. Although, I didn't really check the all-inclusive things, I was just more interested in what the chapels had to offer. And that was more like, how many pictures, how big the bouquet, whether or not there'd be a limo, etc . . .)
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was living in the States, I was only called for jury duty once. It was just a bunch of waiting around, then breaks, then lunch, then waiting until finally they told us we could go home.





Darnit! YT is blocked here at work so I couldn't see. My cousin married in Vegas I saw the pics seemed really tacky. Guess as usual you get what you pay for, they didn't have a lot of money. Jury duty hasn't change, yesterday I did exactly what you described...checked in collected my $15, sat, sat, sat, lunch break, sat, sat, sat then was told ok you're dismissed to go home.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Our head of security would DIE if he saw that happeneing. lol He is a nice man, but he use to work for Homelad Security and apparently, he STILL thinks he is working for Homeland Security.  He walks around here very stealth and silently. He just pops up when you least expects it. He would shut the bathroom down before letting someone skip through without swiping their badge. lol


 

lol! I know the type.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning 

I made it through jury duty, it was a total snooze fest. It was crowded too, when called I go to what is called the quiet room (there's no movie being shown) and read. The quiet room was practically full this time along with the normal waiting rooms. And of course I wasn't called to be a juror just sat ALL.DAY.LONG. And got a whole $15.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning
> 
> I made it through jury duty, it was a total snooze fest. It was crowded too, when called I go to what is called the quiet room (there's no movie being shown) and read. The quiet room was practically full this time along with the normal waiting rooms. And of course I wasn't called to be a juror just sat ALL.DAY.LONG. And got a whole $15.


 
Have you been dismissed yet (free to go for the next 4-6 years)?


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Friday!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Have you been dismissed yet (free to go for the next 4-6 years)?


 

They have us fill out this questionairre about disabilities, criminal activity etc. and I noticed that the age for excusal from going is 70!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, Happy Friday!


 

Happy Friday!


----------



## kenzibray

I need a new job. I'm tired of the lack of communication within our department. Most of them have been taking off early on Fridays since our hours are still cut. So I have no one to cover me for lunch. And they never tell me ahead of time. I found out at 10 am when the last one left that I wouldn't be getting my lunch today. Glad I knew ahead of time so I could pack a lunch and eat at my desk. Luckily I caught someone who was going out to bring me something back. 

Anyway, I don't know if any of  you ladies are Coach fanatics but their factory store is having 50% online. I haven't bought a Coach in idk how many years but I thought I'd browse for the heck of it and found a bag for my mom for mother's day. She's not one to spend money on herself and as far as I know this will be her first designer bag ever. I didn't spend a lot because I knew she wouldn't accept it if she knew I did. (this is me being extremely nice ... since we haven't really had a conversation since she blamed me for ruining her marriage & such) 

Anyway this is the one I got her.  You guys think she'll like it? She's mid- 40's & not super fancy or anything so I thought this one fit. 

http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...rossbody-bags/signature-pocket-swingpack.html


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! It's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Sassys

I think I just threw up in my mouth :weird:

*Working on that famous tan! Tanning Mom strips down to a bikini for a sunbathing session on the beach*

   She has claimed she has stopped using sun beds but it seems Tanning Mom is still happy to roast herself on the beach.

The controversial star was seen lapping up the sun on the shores of New Jersey on Wednesday.

Unsurprisingly the 45-year-old wanted to work on that famous tan and even went topless to do so.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-sunbathing-session-beach.html#ixzz2Qw23TOLy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> I need a new job. I'm tired of the lack of communication within our department. Most of them have been taking off early on Fridays since our hours are still cut. So I have no one to cover me for lunch. And they never tell me ahead of time. I found out at 10 am when the last one left that I wouldn't be getting my lunch today. Glad I knew ahead of time so I could pack a lunch and eat at my desk. Luckily I caught someone who was going out to bring me something back.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if any of you ladies are Coach fanatics but their factory store is having 50% online. I haven't bought a Coach in idk how many years but I thought I'd browse for the heck of it and found a bag for my mom for mother's day. She's not one to spend money on herself and as far as I know this will be her first designer bag ever. I didn't spend a lot because I knew she wouldn't accept it if she knew I did. (this is me being extremely nice ... since we haven't really had a conversation since she blamed me for ruining her marriage & such)
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got her. You guys think she'll like it? She's mid- 40's & not super fancy or anything so I thought this one fit.
> 
> http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...rossbody-bags/signature-pocket-swingpack.html


 

That's awful, so what would happen if you don't bring lunch you just sit and allow your stomach to grumble?

The link for the bag took me to the main page so I couldn't see it but I think a bag is a nice idea for a gift for your mom. Sounds like you don't have the best relationship, don't feel bad I don't even speak to my mother anymore, had to cut her out of my life.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth :weird:
> 
> *Working on that famous tan! Tanning Mom strips down to a bikini for a sunbathing session on the beach*
> 
> She has claimed she has stopped using sun beds but it seems Tanning Mom is still happy to roast herself on the beach.
> 
> The controversial star was seen lapping up the sun on the shores of New Jersey on Wednesday.
> 
> Unsurprisingly the 45-year-old wanted to work on that famous tan and even went topless to do so.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-sunbathing-session-beach.html#ixzz2Qw23TOLy


 
i'm afraid to click the link, I remember her. Her skin looks like old worn leather, yuk!


----------



## kenzibray

~Fabulousity~ said:


> That's awful, so what would happen if you don't bring lunch you just sit and allow your stomach to grumble?
> 
> The link for the bag took me to the main page so I couldn't see it but I think a bag is a nice idea for a gift for your mom. Sounds like you don't have the best relationship, don't feel bad I don't even speak to my mother anymore, had to cut her out of my life.



Hmm yea it was a cross body bag, brown signature. Yea she called me up one night fairly late and blamed me for ruining her marriage. Because apparently the 13 year old me said something to my step sister at one point in time that made my step sister not like my mother and which has in turn driven a wedge between her and my stepdad. Their marriage is fine. She's a drama queen. And my step sister has no idea what she's talking about because my mom was never welcoming to her. Mom THOUGHT she was putting on a good act, but she's not a good actress. 


But yes, if I didn't bring my lunch I would just have to sit here. I usually get two small breaks  (morning & afternoon) and an  hour lunch. Today I got my 10 am break and thats it. Since I work at the front desk I can't just get up and leave. 

Luckily there are some compassionate people in OTHER departments and my friend in accounting brought me back a sandwich from Subway. I would have died if she didn't. I didn't get breakfast this morning because I was running behind.  

I don't mind days when I don't get a lunch because I do get to leave an hour early, but it would be nice to know ahead of time. But I think its ridiculous that the whole department can be out on the same day. It shouldn't be allowed and other departments make sure there's at least someone there for support. What makes it worse is that it's HR. So Fridays... everyone is getting their paycheck and no one is in the office to answer questions. 

Rant over. 

It's Friday and I only have 2 more hours!


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> *I need a new job. I'm tired of the lack of communication within our department. Most of them have been taking off early on Fridays since our hours are still cut. So I have no one to cover me for lunch. And they never tell me ahead of time. I found out at 10 am when the last one left that I wouldn't be getting my lunch today. Glad I knew ahead of time so I could pack a lunch and eat at my desk. Luckily I caught someone who was going out to bring me something back. *
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if any of  you ladies are Coach fanatics but their factory store is having 50% online. I haven't bought a Coach in idk how many years but I thought I'd browse for the heck of it and found a bag for my mom for mother's day. She's not one to spend money on herself and as far as I know this will be her first designer bag ever. I didn't spend a lot because I knew she wouldn't accept it if she knew I did. (this is me being extremely nice ... since we haven't really had a conversation since she blamed me for ruining her marriage & such)
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got her.  You guys think she'll like it? She's mid- 40's & not super fancy or anything so I thought this one fit.
> 
> http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...rossbody-bags/signature-pocket-swingpack.html



That is so wrong. People treat receptionist so poorly. I always try to include our receptionist when we have parties, or when I give away products from my office. I also always give her a xmas gift.


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth :weird:
> 
> *Working on that famous tan! Tanning Mom strips down to a bikini for a sunbathing session on the beach*
> 
> She has claimed she has stopped using sun beds but it seems Tanning Mom is still happy to roast herself on the beach.
> 
> The controversial star was seen lapping up the sun on the shores of New Jersey on Wednesday.
> 
> Unsurprisingly the 45-year-old wanted to work on that famous tan and even went topless to do so.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-sunbathing-session-beach.html#ixzz2Qw23TOLy



OMG... I don't know whether to laugh or cry. That lady is obviously not firing on all pistons...


----------



## kenzibray

Sassys said:


> That is so wrong. People treat receptionist so poorly. I always try to include our receptionist when we have parties, or when I give away products from my office. I also always give her a xmas gift.



Let me know if there's ever an opening  That kind of stuff doesn't go on here. They have meetings and don't inform me, department lunches, etc. And its just our department. They're very clique-y. 

I look forward to the day that I get into a Radiology program and have to go to school full time so I won't be able to work here any more


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> Hmm yea it was a cross body bag, brown signature. Yea she called me up one night fairly late and blamed me for ruining her marriage. Because apparently the 13 year old me said something to my step sister at one point in time that made my step sister not like my mother and which has in turn driven a wedge between her and my stepdad. Their marriage is fine. She's a drama queen. And my step sister has no idea what she's talking about because my mom was never welcoming to her. Mom THOUGHT she was putting on a good act, but she's not a good actress.
> 
> 
> But yes, if I didn't bring my lunch I would just have to sit here. I usually get two small breaks (morning & afternoon) and an hour lunch. Today I got my 10 am break and thats it. Since I work at the front desk I can't just get up and leave.
> 
> Luckily there are some compassionate people in OTHER departments and my friend in accounting brought me back a sandwich from Subway. I would have died if she didn't. I didn't get breakfast this morning because I was running behind.
> 
> I don't mind days when I don't get a lunch because I do get to leave an hour early, but it would be nice to know ahead of time. But I think its ridiculous that the whole department can be out on the same day. It shouldn't be allowed and other departments make sure there's at least someone there for support. What makes it worse is that it's HR. So Fridays... everyone is getting their paycheck and no one is in the office to answer questions.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> It's Friday and I only have 2 more hours!


 


Sassys said:


> That is so wrong.* People treat receptionist so poorly*. I always try to include our receptionist when we have parties, or when I give away products from my office. I also always give her a xmas gift.


 

They sure do. Its common in some companies for employees to treat support staff shady. They know darn well they wouldn't want that done to them. This is kind of you to do Sassys, its the right thing to do.

Kenzi~ You have a positive attitude about it and that's great 
i'm not gonna say anything about your mom because I could fill up pages telling you about my crazy mother.


----------



## Kansashalo

Our admins are QUEENS at my company.lol  People know better than to be all huffy with them as they control so much. haha.


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> I need a new job. I'm tired of the lack of communication within our department. Most of them have been taking off early on Fridays since our hours are still cut. So I have no one to cover me for lunch. And they never tell me ahead of time. I found out at 10 am when the last one left that I wouldn't be getting my lunch today. Glad I knew ahead of time so I could pack a lunch and eat at my desk. Luckily I caught someone who was going out to bring me something back.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if any of  you ladies are Coach fanatics but their factory store is having 50% online. I haven't bought a Coach in idk how many years but I thought I'd browse for the heck of it and found a bag for my mom for mother's day. She's not one to spend money on herself and as far as I know this will be her first designer bag ever. I didn't spend a lot because I knew she wouldn't accept it if she knew I did. (this is me being extremely nice ... since we haven't really had a conversation since she blamed me for ruining her marriage & such)
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got her.  You guys think she'll like it? She's mid- 40's & not super fancy or anything so I thought this one fit.
> 
> http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...rossbody-bags/signature-pocket-swingpack.html





~Fabulousity~ said:


> That's awful, so what would happen if you don't bring lunch you just sit and allow your stomach to grumble?
> 
> The link for the bag took me to the main page so I couldn't see it but I think a bag is a nice idea for a gift for your mom. Sounds like you don't have the best relationship, don't feel bad I don't even speak to my mother anymore, had to cut her out of my life.


Yup. Didn't open.


----------



## kenzibray

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup. Didn't open.



Hmm that's weird. Well here's a screen shot then


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Our admins are QUEENS at my company.lol  People know better than to be all huffy with them as they control so much. haha.



Lmfao


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> . Sounds like you don't have the best relationship, don't feel bad I don't even speak to my mother anymore, had to cut her out of my life.



I got my mom a Mother's Day gift. We're not close, but we're civil. I like to think my mom and I have a business relationship. 

She and my dad are coming to Toronto towards the end of April and I thought giving her something in person would be better than waiting for Mother's Day and sending a card. 

(If she and I were in a more normal place, I'd give her the gift in person and send a card but after the craziness of last month, I think the gift is enough. Because if I ended up doing the card, I wouldn't sign it "Love, Caitlin," which I know she'd notice. Also I think that the gift and the card is Mother's Day her way, and I want to do it my way. And not doing anything at all feels like I'm going for the jugular and I don't want to intentionally hurt her.)


It's this:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/house...ccessories:table-top-tea-coffee-accessories:3


----------



## caitlin1214

The recent events have got me thinking:

Whenever my moving to Toronto from Boston has come up in conversation, people always want to know why, because they say Boston is such a beautiful city. 

I always said it was but I moved to Toronto because I remember visiting family here and towards the end of college I thought I could be happy here.

That's part of it. It's also because I thought I could get further away from my mother by crossing international borders. Turns out I could, but not really. That didn't happen until I set further boundaries. (Damn it! I should have gone with my original plan of Timbuktu! )

But then something like this happens, which reminds me how much I truly love Boston.


----------



## chantal1922

Rise and shine Dolls. That's a nice gift Caitlin. I am going to start looking for a gift for my mom today.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I got my mom a Mother's Day gift. We're not close, but we're civil. I like to think my mom and I have a business relationship.
> 
> She and my dad are coming to Toronto towards the end of April and I thought giving her something in person would be better than waiting for Mother's Day and sending a card.
> 
> (If she and I were in a more normal place, I'd give her the gift in person and send a card but after the craziness of last month, I think the gift is enough. Because if I ended up doing the card, I wouldn't sign it "Love, Caitlin," which I know she'd notice. Also I think that the gift and the card is Mother's Day her way, and I want to do it my way. And not doing anything at all feels like I'm going for the jugular and I don't want to intentionally hurt her.)
> 
> 
> It's this:
> 
> http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/house...ccessories:table-top-tea-coffee-accessories:3


The teapot is a lovely gift Caitlin! Sometimes putting distance between you and a loved one is the only thing you can do. You have to think about yourself, no one else.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hi dolls. *waves* 
I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. Its a BEAUTIFUL day here in Kansas so I'm outside enjoying it on the patio....I wonder if its too early for a glass in wine? lol


----------



## chantal1922

It's never too early for a glass of wine lol.


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> It's never too early for a glass of wine lol.



Bible!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning dolls! I spent yesterday walking the DC Zoo. My back and feet were killing me last night, but here I am at work. Hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The teapot and purse are both nice. I think they will be appreciated.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Our admins are QUEENS at my company.lol People know better than to be all huffy with them as they control so much. haha.


 

That's funny because a lot of people don't realize just how much power admin assistants really have


----------



## kenzibray

Well, I had an interview yesterday for a different job. To some, it may be considered a step down from what I'm doing. But I think it would be more rewarding and I would definitely enjoy it more. Plus I would have more flexibility to work with my school schedule. Because the quicker I can get through school then I can actually get a "grown up" job. Haha

Right now I'm the receptionist for a small packaging company. I interviewed at a vets office yesterday. They have both a vet tech position open and the front desk. I should hear back later in the week if I move on to the next step in the interview process.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!

I'm not ready for Monday yet either, but here I am.



kenzibray said:


> Well, I had an interview yesterday for a different job. To some, it may be considered a step down from what I'm doing. But I think it would be more rewarding and I would definitely enjoy it more. Plus I would have more flexibility to work with my school schedule. Because the quicker I can get through school then I can actually get a "grown up" job. Haha
> 
> Right now I'm the receptionist for a small packaging company. I interviewed at a vets office yesterday. They have both a vet tech position open and the front desk. I should hear back later in the week if I move on to the next step in the interview process.


 
Having a job that is more rewarding is worth gold.  While it is great to strive for that 'corner office and title' remember that there is a lot of stress that comes along with it.  Since this new gig sounds like it is just what you need right now with school and everything else happening.  Good luck!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Monday! I am mowing my lawn today, would much rather start next month, but if I wait it will be up to my waist!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, Happy Monday! I am mowing my lawn today, would much rather start next month, but if I wait it will be up to my waist!



We;ve already mowed ours 3x!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> We;ve already mowed ours 3x!


 I probably should have mown mine that much, I hate starting in April. I have 7 acres and half of it is lawn. With tractor takes about 4 hours and another 90 minutes with hand mower. I try not to do more than every 2 weeks as it is a job in itself!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> I probably should have mown mine that much, I hate starting in April. I have 7 acres and half of it is lawn. With tractor takes about 4 hours and another 90 minutes with hand mower. I try not to do more than every 2 weeks as it is a job in itself!



Ahh yikes! I don't blame you. I hate mowing but my nerdy fiancé has been talking about it for weeks before it actually needed done. He was itching to get the mower out. Ours isn't near what you have though!


----------



## Sassys

OMG, How can I forget!! I have the FUNNIEST story to tell you gals.

Gather round!

Remember last year my friend "E" tried to fix me up with her cousin "T" (we called him a$$hole #2). I was hesitant to go out with him, because my gaydar went off every time I saw him. Well, to refresh your memory: He asked me out for over a week and I finally gave in and agreed to meet him for drinks on a Friday night. He called me at 4pm that Friday, to say he forgot that he was suppose to hang with his boys for a birthday outing, but I should come (I was really pissed off). When I got there, he completely ignored me and I spent 20 mintues talking with his friend. Remember, he also, never offered to pay for my drink. After 20 minutes, I get up to leave and he begs me to let him make it up to him and I reply "no thank you", he begs me again and I repeat my "no thank you, you are rude" and leave. I was never nasty and never once did not act like a lady, when I "told him no thank you, I rather go to spin class, then have brunch with you".

When my friends and I would hang out, we would always see him and his friends and one night he came over to me, and whispered in my ear, how amazing I looked and he messed up. I replied, sure did and continued with my conversation with friends.

WELL...

Saturday, my BFF "J" calls me up and wants me to come have dinner with him, I told "J", I couldn't come because I was recuperating from a deep chemical peel and was peeling like a snake. "J" told me I suck and he would call me later. Later that night "J" calls me and says "you are never going to believe what happened to me at the bar/lounge". He ran into "T/a$$hole #2" at the bar. "J" was having dinner/drinks with some other friend and "T" came over to their table and talked with them. "J's" friend gets up to go to the restroom and had to wait on a long line. During that time, "T" hits on "J"!!!!!!!!!!

I KNEW HE WAS GAY!!! My Gaydar is NEVER wrong. I almost fell off the sofa, from laughing so hard. 

Now remember, I told my friend "E", I thought her cousin was gay (no shame in that) and she got really snippy with me and told me, "I was crazy and no way in hell is her cousin gay". To which, I responded "You have no idea what goes on in your cousin's bedroom". She replied, "my cousin is not gay and I think I would know, because we are very close" HA, BIG LAUGH!!!!!!!!!

"J" and I are dying to tell her what happened. 

Thank you God, for always looking out for me and not letting me fall for men who are on the down low, men who are abusive or men who are serial killers. I may be single, but apparently my God is always looking out for me.


----------



## Kansashalo

Oy vey! You did dodge a very confused bullet there.


----------



## chantal1922

Wow Sassy! Good thing you stuck to your guns!


----------



## chowlover2

Wow! You really did dodge a bullet with that guy!


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe how much God is indeed looking after me. I laughed when "j" called me, but it really is sad. He is really sad. I wish I could warn other women about him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> OMG, How can I forget!! I have the FUNNIEST story to tell you gals.
> 
> Gather round!
> 
> Remember last year my friend "E" tried to fix me up with her cousin "T" (we called him a$$hole #2). I was hesitant to go out with him, because my gaydar went off every time I saw him. Well, to refresh your memory: He asked me out for over a week and I finally gave in and agreed to meet him for drinks on a Friday night. He called me at 4pm that Friday, to say he forgot that he was suppose to hang with his boys for a birthday outing, but I should come (I was really pissed off). When I got there, he completely ignored me and I spent 20 mintues talking with his friend. Remember, he also, never offered to pay for my drink. After 20 minutes, I get up to leave and he begs me to let him make it up to him and I reply "no thank you", he begs me again and I repeat my "no thank you, you are rude" and leave. I was never nasty and never once did not act like a lady, when I "told him no thank you, I rather go to spin class, then have brunch with you".
> 
> When my friends and I would hang out, we would always see him and his friends and one night he came over to me, and whispered in my ear, how amazing I looked and he messed up. I replied, sure did and continued with my conversation with friends.
> 
> WELL...
> 
> Saturday, my BFF "J" calls me up and wants me to come have dinner with him, I told "J", I couldn't come because I was recuperating from a deep chemical peel and was peeling like a snake. "J" told me I suck and he would call me later. Later that night "J" calls me and says "you are never going to believe what happened to me at the bar/lounge". He ran into "T/a$$hole #2" at the bar. "J" was having dinner/drinks with some other friend and "T" came over to their table and talked with them. "J's" friend gets up to go to the restroom and had to wait on a long line. During that time, "T" hits on "J"!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I KNEW HE WAS GAY!!! My Gaydar is NEVER wrong. I almost fell off the sofa, from laughing so hard.
> 
> Now remember, I told my friend "E", I thought her cousin was gay (no shame in that) and she got really snippy with me and told me, "I was crazy and no way in hell is her cousin gay". To which, I responded "You have no idea what goes on in your cousin's bedroom". She replied, "my cousin is not gay and I think I would know, because we are very close" HA, BIG LAUGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "J" and I are dying to tell her what happened.
> 
> Thank you God, for always looking out for me and not letting me fall for men who are on the down low, men who are abusive or men who are serial killers. I may be single, but apparently my God is always looking out for me.



Dang! Always follow our instincts....
HOW did he hit on him?:sly:


----------



## caitlin1214

Funny story, Sassys.


But he is sad. Let's hope he figures out whatever it is that's going on with him so he can wine and dine the mens and stop going out with women purely for show.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang! Always follow our instincts....
> HOW did he hit on him?:sly:



Rubbed his leg under the table and asked him what he was doing later that night. He was not drunk...


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, today is the second day of National Volunteer Week, and there was ice cream!


Well, there's a cafeteria on-site and sometimes they serve ice cream for dessert, but this was different: They brought over an ice cream truck for us (well, the ice cream was for volunteers, but employees got free ice cream, too)!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, today is the second day of National Volunteer Week, and there was ice cream!
> 
> 
> Well, there's a cafeteria on-site and sometimes they serve ice cream for dessert, but this was different: They brought over an ice cream truck for us (well, the ice cream was for volunteers, but employees got free ice cream, too)!



Nothing beats free ice cream!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, Happy Monday! I am mowing my lawn today, would much rather start next month, but if I wait it will be up to my waist!


 
I was in my front yard pulling weeds yesterday when I got home. Now I have to tackle the back yard before they grow up to my waist! I can't stand yardwork, so glad I have some help with it now.



Sassys said:


> OMG, How can I forget!! I have the FUNNIEST story to tell you gals.
> 
> Gather round!
> 
> Remember last year my friend "E" tried to fix me up with her cousin "T" (we called him a$$hole #2). I was hesitant to go out with him, because my gaydar went off every time I saw him. Well, to refresh your memory: He asked me out for over a week and I finally gave in and agreed to meet him for drinks on a Friday night. He called me at 4pm that Friday, to say he forgot that he was suppose to hang with his boys for a birthday outing, but I should come (I was really pissed off). When I got there, he completely ignored me and I spent 20 mintues talking with his friend. Remember, he also, never offered to pay for my drink. After 20 minutes, I get up to leave and he begs me to let him make it up to him and I reply "no thank you", he begs me again and I repeat my "no thank you, you are rude" and leave. I was never nasty and never once did not act like a lady, when I "told him no thank you, I rather go to spin class, then have brunch with you".
> 
> When my friends and I would hang out, we would always see him and his friends and one night he came over to me, and whispered in my ear, how amazing I looked and he messed up. I replied, sure did and continued with my conversation with friends.
> 
> WELL...
> 
> Saturday, my BFF "J" calls me up and wants me to come have dinner with him, I told "J", I couldn't come because I was recuperating from a deep chemical peel and was peeling like a snake. "J" told me I suck and he would call me later. Later that night "J" calls me and says "you are never going to believe what happened to me at the bar/lounge". He ran into "T/a$$hole #2" at the bar. "J" was having dinner/drinks with some other friend and "T" came over to their table and talked with them. "J's" friend gets up to go to the restroom and had to wait on a long line. During that time, "T" hits on "J"!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I KNEW HE WAS GAY!!! My Gaydar is NEVER wrong. I almost fell off the sofa, from laughing so hard.
> 
> Now remember, I told my friend "E", I thought her cousin was gay (no shame in that) and she got really snippy with me and told me, "I was crazy and no way in hell is her cousin gay". To which, I responded "You have no idea what goes on in your cousin's bedroom". She replied, "my cousin is not gay and I think I would know, because we are very close" HA, BIG LAUGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "J" and I are dying to tell her what happened.
> 
> Thank you God, for always looking out for me and not letting me fall for men who are on the down low, men who are abusive or men who are serial killers. I may be single, but apparently my God is always looking out for me.


 

Yes I remember this fool! So glad he behaved like an a$$ and didn't woo you, your instincts were spot on.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Rubbed his leg under the table and asked him what he was doing later that night. He was not drunk...


 

sounds like he was crusin for a brusin!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Rubbed his leg under the table and asked him what he was doing later that night. He was not drunk...



Wow there is exactly no misinterpreting that.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow there is exactly no misinterpreting that.



Nope. He probably would have gotten some if he wasn't on the down low. My friend "J" will never date a man on the down low or a man that is not out. He told him no thank you and have a nice night.

When I see him, there is no way I am going to be able to keep a straight face. If he hits on me again, I will say something slick.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ohhhh so J is gay I missed that part!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Ohhhh so J is gay I missed that part!



lol. Yes. J is gay.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> lol. Yes. J is gay.


 

totally missed this which is why I said dude who made a pass was crusin for a brusin


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> totally missed this which is why I said dude who made a pass was crusin for a brusin



"T" also knows that "J" is gay. Last year, when I suspected "T" was gay, I asked "J" to confirm and his exact word were "He is suspect". If I ever doubt my gaydar, I always use "J" as back up. Having a gay BFF is a lifesaver lol. What also is great, is "J" is not a "queen" or "flamboyant", so most people never know "J" is gay and it is perfect to figure out when men are on the down low. They feel comfortable around "J", because they just think he is one of my boys (most men are not comfortable around queens and will not show their true self).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> "T" also knows that "J" is gay. Last year, when I suspected "T" was gay, I asked "J" to confirm and his exact word were "He is suspect". If I ever doubt my gaydar, I always use "J" as back up.* Having a gay BFF is a lifesaver* lol. What also is great, is "J" is not a "queen" or "flamboyant", so most people never know "J" is gay and it is perfect to figure out when men are on the down low. They feel comfortable around "J", because they just think he is one of my boys (most men are not comfortable around queens and will not show their true self).


 
I bet! There are so many sneaky men on the DL that having a friend who can tell if they are is really helpful.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I bet! There are so many sneaky men on the DL that having a friend who can tell if they are is really helpful.



"J" is like my AMEX... I never leave home without him


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning Dolls! How's everyone this Wed? Hope it begins to warm up here and the cold goes away.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning Dolls! How's everyone this Wed? Hope it begins to warm up here and the cold goes away.



Mine was good until I discovered my boss is in a "mood" today. It always puts me in a mood...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh boy...I know exactly what you mean. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> oh boy...I know exactly what you mean. Hope your day gets better.



I adore my boss, but she is a bit scary when she is in a mood. I can never tell if I can joke around with her or she will snap at me. I usually can tell what mood she is in, by the way she says good morning to me when I go into her office. She also has a loud giggle, and when I don't hear it from my office, then I know she is in a mood.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I adore my boss, but she is a bit scary when she is in a mood. I can never tell if I can joke around with her or she will snap at me. I usually can tell what mood she is in, by the way she says good morning to me when I go into her office. She also has a loud giggle, and when I don't hear it from my office, then I know she is in a mood.


 

I could tell my old boss was in a mood the same way. She'd say good morning strange and would look crazy. I think she was on some kind of medication or needed to be lol!
I did NOT adore her, so glad to have left that job.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I could tell my old boss was in a mood the same way. She'd say good morning strange and would look crazy. I think she was on some kind of medication or needed to be lol!
> I did NOT adore her, so glad to have left that job.



I had one of those in the past lol

No my boss is not like that. She is very much a mother figure and you can talk to her about anything. She has taught me so much and she is not afraid to tell you when you are wrong or fcuked up. My department is all women, so it gets very high school here and my boss does not take part in it. She and I are the only women of color and it can get weird in our department sometimes. The other VP's don't like her and she could care less. She refuses to play games with them and they hate it.

I adore her, but she can also make a big deal out of silly things and gets moody, when I don't agree with her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I had one of those in the past lol
> 
> No my boss is not like that. She is very much a mother figure and you can talk to her about anything. She has taught me so much and she is not afraid to tell you when you are wrong or fcuked up. My department is all women, so it gets very high school here and my boss does not take part in it. She and I are the only women of color and it can get weird in our department sometimes. The other VP's don't like her and she could care less. She refuses to play games with them and they hate it.
> 
> I adore her, but she can also make a big deal out of silly things and gets moody, when I don't agree with her.


 

You always speak highly of her, its great to have a boss who avoids the cliques and nonsense that often come along with working with women. My old boss was petty and also would make a big deal out of small things. She was very controlling and annoying. Nobody there liked her. She will stay there forever because of what she's allowed to get away with.


----------



## caitlin1214

Note to self: next time they serve lasagna at lunch, ask them to give you half a piece. 

I swear, Dolls, the portions are huge. I could only eat about half of it before I threw it away.

(And I don't want to get in the habit of throwing away food while working at a food bank.)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> Note to self: next time they serve lasagna at lunch, ask them to give you half a piece.
> 
> I swear, Dolls, the portions are huge. I could only eat about half of it before I threw it away.
> 
> (And I don't want to get in the habit of throwing away food while working at a food bank.)


 

lasagna sounds yum! one of my fave foods, when i'm up to cooking it I like to make it deep. I hear ya I don't like throwing away food neither.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning Dolls!

My new job (been here 3 mons) is super boring. I am looking for work again. I need to be doing something I enjoy or I dread getting up in the morning, I hate having to drag myself outta bed to do something I don't want. Paycheck or not.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning Dolls!
> 
> My new job (been here 3 mons) is super boring. I am looking for work again. I need to be doing something I enjoy or I dread getting up in the morning, I hate having to drag myself outta bed to do something I don't want. Paycheck or not.



Morning Dolls!

Been there...


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning Dolls!
> 
> My new job (been here 3 mons) is super boring. I am looking for work again. I need to be doing something I enjoy or I dread getting up in the morning, I hate having to drag myself outta bed to do something I don't want. Paycheck or not.


 
I'm there now myself.  I work for a large company so I'm constantly on the internal job board looking for my next opportunity.   I can tell when I'm bored or have outgrown the role (and there is nothing new to volunteer for) when I "stop caring".


----------



## Sassys

Nasty mood from my boss, take 2!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning bishes!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there now myself. I work for a large company so I'm constantly on the internal job board looking for my next opportunity.  I can tell when I'm bored or have outgrown the role (and there is nothing new to volunteer for) *when I "stop caring*".


 

Yes its the same for me. I'm not the type of person to have this attitude about work but when I feel it I know i'm in the wrong position. Hope you find something else soon. I'm going to hook up with a recruiter i've worked with them in the past and they usually find good positions even if only temporary. I can't sit idle all day feeling like i'll fall asleep.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Nasty mood from my boss, take 2!


 

Must be hormones


----------



## chantal1922

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning Dolls!
> 
> My new job (been here 3 mons) is super boring. I am looking for work again. I need to be doing something I enjoy or I dread getting up in the morning, I hate having to drag myself outta bed to do something I don't want. Paycheck or not.



Yep  know what that is like. I had a job a few years ago that I hated so much. In the morning on the way to work my stomach would be in knots. Sometimes I would cry on the drive in. I ended up just quitting one morning. I didn't have another job lined up but now that  look back I am glad I did!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Must be hormones


 
Possible. I am PMSing this week and she and I always synced at the same time. I just take it out on people who are annoying me personally and she does it to everyone. 

She emailed me something and used the wrong person's name, so I went over to her office and said "We discussed me email Jen not Mel (i don't have Mel's info)". She rolled her eyes at me and said, "it's the same thing, you know what I meant". Uh, no, they are two different people, and one of them I do not know, so how would I have emailed her".


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Yep know what that is like. *I had a job a few years ago that I hated so much. In the morning on the way to work my stomach would be in knots. Sometimes I would cry on the drive in*. I ended up just quitting one morning. I didn't have another job lined up but now that look back I am glad I did!


 
I know that feeling! It is the worst feeling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chantal1922 said:


> Yep know what that is like. I had a job a few years ago that I hated so much. *In the morning on the way to work my stomach would be in knots*. Sometimes I would cry on the drive in. I ended up just quitting one morning. I didn't have another job lined up but now that look back I am glad I did!


 
Sounds like the job I resigned from late last year. I was getting horrid migraines from the stress. The Boss there was a real piece of work. She has no business being anyones boss. I may not be stable just yet with my job situation but I don't regret leaving that place not one bit. Looking forward to something better, I know its coming!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Possible. I am PMSing this week and she and I always synced at the same time. I just take it out on people who are annoying me personally and she does it to everyone.
> 
> She emailed me something and used the wrong person's name, so I went over to her office and said "We discussed me email Jen not Mel (i don't have Mel's info)". She rolled her eyes at me and said, "it's the same thing, you know what I meant". Uh, no, they are two different people, and one of them I do not know, so how would I have emailed her".


 

Yeah like you're supposed to read her mind.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Its almost lunch time, i've been eating lunch in my car since last week just to get outta here.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah like you're supposed to read her mind.


 
Exactly! I just walked away and SMH. When she gets like this, I just stay in my office.

I also hate it when she says she told me something and I know damn well she didn't.


----------



## kenzibray

So I have some good news and bad news. 

Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore. 

Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.


 Something better is waiting out there for you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.


 

Sorry to hear this but at least now you don't have to deal with those snobs and you can take the time to look for something better.


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.


 
OH NO! I am so sorry Kenzi


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Rubbed his leg under the table and asked him what he was doing later that night. He was not drunk...



Holy heck!  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Morning Dolls!
> 
> My new job (been here 3 mons) is super boring. I am looking for work again. I need to be doing something I enjoy or I dread getting up in the morning, I hate having to drag myself outta bed to do something I don't want. Paycheck or not.



I was stuck in a 3 day meeting with my team.  Together ALL day and we would even eat lunch together as well.  I am so glad that is OVER!  It was TOO MUCH!

While I have some amazing bosses, sometimes I contemplate leaving.  I have a decent paycheck and a great work/life balance, but I don't have enough to keep me busy all the time.  That frustrates me to no end.  I always wished I had a passion for a career, but I don't.  For now, I am thankful for this job and I will see if anything comes my way.



kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.



I am so sorry, Kenzi.  At least you won't have to deal with those bishes anymore.


----------



## Sassys

I always give woman the side eye who do this at my gym.

*Two thirds of women feel the need to wear make-up to go to the gym
*


Nearly a fifth said that they would wear full face make-up for a marathon or public fun-run


Around 67 per cent would wear it for a trip to the shops and more half would wear it on the school run
Opera singer Katherine Jenkins raised eyebrows by wearing a full face of make-up for the London Marathon last week
 
 It could be all those mirrors. That  unforgiving lighting. Or simply not knowing who you might meet or bump  into  or may like to bump into.

But it seems that, for most women, a visit to the gym calls for more than the trusty old pair of trainers and sports wear. 

Two-thirds feel the need to wear make-up to get through their workout session, too

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...feel-need-wear-make-to-gym.html#ixzz2Ra9yMflU


----------



## Ladybug09

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.


 Soooo sorry to hear this Kenzi.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I always give woman the side eye who do this at my gym.
> 
> *Two thirds of women feel the need to wear make-up to go to the gym*
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly a fifth said that they would wear full face make-up for a marathon or public fun-run
> 
> Around 67 per cent would wear it for a trip to the shops and more half would wear it on the school run
> Opera singer Katherine Jenkins raised eyebrows by wearing a full face of make-up for the London Marathon last week
> It could be all those mirrors. That unforgiving lighting. Or simply not knowing who you might meet or bump into  or may like to bump into.
> 
> But it seems that, for most women, a visit to the gym calls for more than the trusty old pair of trainers and sports wear.
> 
> Two-thirds feel the need to wear make-up to get through their workout session, too
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...feel-need-wear-make-to-gym.html#ixzz2Ra9yMflU


 

No one who is truly tryna get their workout on would wear makeup, they'd look awful with it sweating all off their face.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> No one who is truly tryna get their workout on would wear makeup, they'd look awful with it sweating all off their face.


 
Exactly!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> Something better is waiting out there for you!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Sorry to hear this but at least now you don't have to deal with those snobs and you can take the time to look for something better.





Sassys said:


> OH NO! I am so sorry Kenzi





summer2815 said:


> Holy heck!
> 
> 
> 
> I was stuck in a 3 day meeting with my team.  Together ALL day and we would even eat lunch together as well.  I am so glad that is OVER!  It was TOO MUCH!
> 
> While I have some amazing bosses, sometimes I contemplate leaving.  I have a decent paycheck and a great work/life balance, but I don't have enough to keep me busy all the time.  That frustrates me to no end.  I always wished I had a passion for a career, but I don't.  For now, I am thankful for this job and I will see if anything comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Kenzi.  At least you won't have to deal with those bishes anymore.





Ladybug09 said:


> Soooo sorry to hear this Kenzi.



Thanks for the kind words bishes  

I'll be okay. I get a bit of a separation packaging and unemployment so I can just focus on school for now and kind of take my time looking. I'm really not all that upset since I have been looking for something else anyway. But losing your job like that does take its toll on you. Just kind of a big kick to the ego. I felt so white trash walking into the unemployment office considering their front desk person had a neck tattoo and was wearing flip flops. 

things will just be tight for awhile. but we'll be okay. I'm just sad that I won't have my income to splurge on all of my fun stuff (bags, nails, etc.) I did go and get myself a pedicure today to cheer myself up. And after I got back from getting all of my affairs in order I treated myself to a nice big bottle of wine  

I just hate sitting around doing nothing. I feel so restless. But I'm going to try to start going to the gym more and get in shape since my excuse was always that I didn't have time. Now I have nothing but.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.



Oh,, I am so sorry Doll.  But while it doesn't look like it now, things happen for a reason.  You have to believe that brighter skies are on the horizon.  

But take a little time out to curse the Kartrashians, bekause it obviously is all Kimmie's fault.

ok, done?

I am so sorry this is happening to you, but I hope you gave those Bishes the two handed/one finger salute on your way out.

Seriously it sucks now, get drunk, and then concentrate on the future tomorrow.

I am sorry I haven't been around, just fighing with my computer all week long.  Graphics program crashing me nonstop.

Otherwise I would break out the bar, but I shut eveything down but Opera, and wanted to pop in and say hi.

I have to spelunk before I go to bed, I hope there wasn't anyother bad news.  Crappy way to start the weekend Doll.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll, where have you been? I was about to change my avatar to CB's with an X scratching out her name replacing it with yours? Nothing exciting here, kind of a blue week. See you Saturday!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Nothing beats free ice cream!



Chow dear, I can think of a lot of things that beat free ice cream,  most of them could be enhanced with a little ice cream smeared   if it wasn't so cold.  

Which reminds me of my fave thing.  Forkless cheesecake.  But's that's another story for another day.

Love you all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Chow dear, I can think of a lot of things that beat free ice cream,  most of them could be enhanced with a little ice cream smeared   if it wasn't so cold.
> 
> Which reminds me of my fave thing.  Forkless cheesecake.  But's that's another story for another day.
> 
> Love you all, see you tomorrow.


  I can only imagine!


----------



## Cocolo

morning dolls.  Crazy weekend.  I want the backyard ready for spring/summer with the pool open by mothers day.  But there's no time for much of anything, and I just have no energ.  

Chow how are you doing with the change of seasons?

Anything good to read in Kim's thread?


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Just up early on a Sunday morning trying to finish packing as I leave for Vegas Wednesday morning. !


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Just up early on a Sunday morning trying to finish packing as I leave for Vegas Wednesday morning. !



Business or hopefully, pleasure?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> morning dolls.  Crazy weekend.  I want the backyard ready for spring/summer with the pool open by mothers day.  But there's no time for much of anything, and I just have no energ.
> 
> Chow how are you doing with the change of seasons?
> 
> Anything good to read in Kim's thread?



I have been feeling good this weekend, beautiful weather here. Am dreading this week as rain makes my back miserable! I am trying to live in the moment and enjoy this gorgeous day! 

Nothing interesting in Kakes thread unless you want to see a pic of her belly and some more sad clothing choices...


----------



## chantal1922

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.







Sassys said:


> I always give woman the side eye who do this at my gym.
> 
> *Two thirds of women feel the need to wear make-up to go to the gym
> *
> 
> 
> Nearly a fifth said that they would wear full face make-up for a marathon or public fun-run
> 
> 
> Around 67 per cent would wear it for a trip to the shops and more half would wear it on the school run
> Opera singer Katherine Jenkins raised eyebrows by wearing a full face of make-up for the London Marathon last week
> 
> It could be all those mirrors. That  unforgiving lighting. Or simply not knowing who you might meet or bump  into  or may like to bump into.
> 
> But it seems that, for most women, a visit to the gym calls for more than the trusty old pair of trainers and sports wear.
> 
> Two-thirds feel the need to wear make-up to get through their workout session, too
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...feel-need-wear-make-to-gym.html#ixzz2Ra9yMflU



This is ridiculous and a waste of make up.



Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Just up early on a Sunday morning trying to finish packing as I leave for Vegas Wednesday morning. !



Yay! Have fun!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Business or hopefully, pleasure?



PLEASURE!  I'm meeting some college girlfriends there this time.  We are going to shop until we drop, among other things.  So, one of my friends wants to visit some famous psychic there name Zaran, Zataran, or something like that.  While I do believe in spirits, having the gift of prophesy and stuff like that, I don't know this man from Adam and I don't really feel like wasting money on this - on alcohol? yes!  but not this. lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> PLEASURE!  I'm meeting some college girlfriends there this time.  We are going to shop until we drop, among other things.  So, one of my friends wants to visit some famous psychic there name Zaran, Zataran, or something like that.  While I do believe in spirits, having the gift of prophesy and stuff like that, I don't know this man from Adam and I don't really feel like wasting money on this - on alcohol? yes!  but not this. lol


Nice! Let the other girls waste their $$$ on the psychic. I'm sure there is lots of other things you can spend $$$ on! I hope you have a blast!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I have been feeling good this weekend, beautiful weather here. Am dreading this week as rain makes my back miserable! I am trying to live in the moment and enjoy this gorgeous day!
> 
> Nothing interesting in Kakes thread unless you want to see a pic of her belly and some more sad clothing choices...



Nah, I can visit that awful 'people of walmart' site to see tha.  Looking bad is looking bad, no matter how much it costs to look bad.  I just feel bad for Kim, I wish she could feel comfortable in her pregnancy body.  I haven't seen any radiance.  I think she is too uncomfortable to radiate.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Nah, I can visit that awful 'people of walmart' site to see tha.  Looking bad is looking bad, no matter how much it costs to look bad.  I just feel bad for Kim, I wish she could feel comfortable in her pregnancy body.  I haven't seen any radiance.  I think she is too uncomfortable to radiate.


 I agree, it is sad. I think she has doubled up on the Spanx and can't feel anything but numb!


----------



## kenzibray

update! I have a 2nd interview for that job on thursday. * Fingers crossed * 

and I don't pay attention to the Kim thread but I've seen other pictures floating around out there and oh my god, i just don't understand!!  I feel like she's not trying to embrace her pregnancy and keep up with her regular wardrobe but by doing so instead of looking pregnant she just looks like a whale!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> update! I have a 2nd interview for that job on thursday. * Fingers crossed *
> 
> and I don't pay attention to the Kim thread but I've seen other pictures floating around out there and oh my god, i just don't understand!!  I feel like she's not trying to embrace her pregnancy and keep up with her regular wardrobe but by doing so instead of looking pregnant she just looks like a whale!



That's great news about the 2nd interview!


----------



## Cocolo

Congrats on the 2nd interview Kenzibray.  That other place was toxic.  A better opportunity is right around the corner.

And Chow, and anyone who wants it, I made a better Tweegy Avatar.  I don't expect everyone to put it on. but incase you want it, here it is.  It's my way of leaving the light on for her.  She'll be back.  I know it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Just up early on a Sunday morning trying to finish packing as I leave for Vegas Wednesday morning. !


 
You lucky lady! Have fun!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I have been feeling good this weekend, beautiful weather here.* Am dreading this week as rain makes my back miserable*! I am trying to live in the moment and enjoy this gorgeous day!
> 
> Nothing interesting in Kakes thread unless you want to see a pic of her belly and some more sad clothing choices...


 
Rainy and dark here...rain makes me feel sleepy mostly and sometimes sad.



Kansashalo said:


> PLEASURE!  I'm meeting some college girlfriends there this time. We are going to shop until we drop, among other things. So, *one of my friends wants to visit some famous psychic there *name Zaran, Zataran, or something like that. While I do believe in spirits, having the gift of prophesy and stuff like that, I don't know this man from Adam and I don't really feel like wasting money on this - on alcohol? yes!  but not this. lol


 
blah! skip that, they are nothing but scammers made to look like fun.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kenzibray said:


> update! *I have a 2nd interview for that job on thursday*. * Fingers crossed *
> 
> and I don't pay attention to the Kim thread but I've seen other pictures floating around out there and oh my god, i just don't understand!! I feel like she's not trying to embrace her pregnancy and keep up with her regular wardrobe but by doing so instead of looking pregnant she just looks like a whale!


 

Great! I really hope you are hired


----------



## Cocolo

Morning.  Rainy dreary day here.  

Vegas sounds great Kansas.  Somehow I don't think I'd trust a Vegas Psychic.  I trust other psycics but the ones who try to live off their 'gift' are breaking the first rule anyway.  So I agree, spend it on booze and listen to the little voice inside your head.

Oh, and play 9 whenever possible.  It's a great number.


----------



## Kansashalo

kenzibray said:


> update! I have a 2nd interview for that job on thursday. * Fingers crossed *


 
YAY! Good luck with the 2nd interview! 




Cocolo said:


> Congrats on the 2nd interview Kenzibray. That other place was toxic. A better opportunity is right around the corner.
> 
> And Chow, and anyone who wants it, I made a better Tweegy Avatar. I don't expect everyone to put it on. but incase you want it, here it is. It's my way of leaving the light on for her. She'll be back. I know it.


 
I hope Tweegy's and fam are doing ok.




Cocolo said:


> Morning. Rainy dreary day here.
> 
> Vegas sounds great Kansas. Somehow I don't think I'd trust a Vegas Psychic. I trust other psycics but the ones who try to live off their 'gift' are breaking the first rule anyway. So I agree, spend it on booze and listen to the little voice inside your head.
> 
> Oh, and play 9 whenever possible. It's a great number.


 
_*writes down - PLAY 9 *_

Will do.  I'm not a gambler so my goal is to play $50 on roulette and see what happens.  lol


----------



## Sassys

kenzibray said:


> update! I have a 2nd interview for that job on thursday. * Fingers crossed *
> 
> and I don't pay attention to the Kim thread but I've seen other pictures floating around out there and oh my god, i just don't understand!!  I feel like she's not trying to embrace her pregnancy and keep up with her regular wardrobe but by doing so instead of looking pregnant she just looks like a whale!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Just up early on a Sunday morning trying to finish packing as I leave for Vegas Wednesday morning. !



Have fun doll!! I am suppose to go in August.


----------



## Cocolo

Have fun.  Everytime I think of Vegas, I hear that Elvis song, a little less conversation.  I loved the TV show with James Caan and Josh Duhamel (did I spell that right?)

Sassys, any news on the cousin's wedding front?


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Have fun.  Everytime I think of Vegas, I hear that Elvis song, a little less conversation.  I loved the TV show with James Caan and Josh Duhamel (did I spell that right?)
> 
> Sassys, any news on the cousin's wedding front?



Nothing new. I have yet to buy a dress and will start looking end of May/early June. Saw some on David's Bridal.com that were cheap, but the two that I like are only online and not in store (you can't return online to their stores SMH). So I will head over to the store and see what they have. Not spending more that $100 for this dress, since I will never wear it again.


----------



## summer2815

Kenzi - Good luck!

Kansas - I hope you have a fab time in Vegas!

I hope everything is OK with Tweegy.

____

Happy Monday Bishes!  It is raining and yucky today.  I did not want to get out of bed!

Can't wait to go home and hide under my covers!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what a dreary day! I just want to curl up and go back to bed!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ Me too


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Nothing new. I have yet to buy a dress and will start looking end of May/early June. Saw some on David's Bridal.com that were cheap, but the two that I like are only online and not in store (you can't return online to their stores SMH). So I will head over to the store and see what they have. Not spending more that $100 for this dress, since I will never wear it again.


 
Target sells bridemaids dresses online and they are well under $100.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Target sells bridemaids dresses online and they are well under $100.


 

wow. I had no idea, Target sells everything online it seems.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> wow. I had no idea, Target sells everything online it seems.


 
They really do! lol  Since its free shipping with the Red card, I'm ALWAYS on their webpage.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> They really do! lol Since its free shipping with the Red card, I'm ALWAYS on their webpage.


 

I got my headboard from Target online its really nice, nicer than I expected.
I like to order from them online too usually you spend $50 you get free shipping.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Target sells bridemaids dresses online and they are well under $100.


 
Only Target in NYC is in spanish Harlem and I will not be going over there.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Only Target in NYC is in spanish Harlem and I will not be going over there.



lol They only sell the formal stuff online so you can shop from the privacy of your home.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I got my headboard from Target online its really nice, nicer than I expected.
> I like to order from them online too usually you spend $50 you get free shipping.



I ordered my wood desk and 2 bookcases from Target online and I love them!  

Get the Target red card as its free shipping regardless of the amount.   I've order stuff on a Sunday and have gotten it by Wednesday/Thursday at the latest.


----------



## summer2815

Who knew Target sold bridesmaid dresses!  I wonder what they are like in person!

You learn something everyday!  LOL!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> lol They only sell the formal stuff online so you can shop from the privacy of your home.


 
But If I need to return, I would rather do it in a Target store and no way in hell I am going to Spanish Harlem lol. We have a David's Bridal, but the website says "no online returns in the store". I was planning on going to David's for somthing similar to the following.

Pool is the color I have to get

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...-39261_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color

Or, they do have this is store
http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F14169_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color

I don't want to spend time or money looking for a dress I am never going to wear again and will only wear it for 3 hours max. As soon as the pictures are done, I am off to the pool with a drink in hand. The reception is 2hr (she is only doing appitizers). Wedding will be at 2pm and appitizers will be 5pm.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Who knew Target sold bridesmaid dresses! I wonder what they are like in person!
> 
> You learn something everyday! LOL!


 
I know!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> But If I need to return, I would rather do it in a Target store and no way in hell I am going to Spanish Harlem lol. We have a David's Bridal, but the website says "no online returns in the store". I was planning on going to David's for somthing similar to the following.
> 
> Pool is the color I have to get
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...-39261_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> Or, they do have this is store
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F14169_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> I don't want to spend time or money looking for a dress I am never going to wear again and will only wear it for 3 hours max. As soon as the pictures are done, I am off to the pool with a drink in hand. The reception is 2hr (she is only doing appitizers). Wedding will be at 2pm and appitizers will be 5pm.



Well shoot because Target has a very similar dress to the first one from DB's that's only $25.   It's not strapless but for $25 AND wearing it once, I'd over look it. 
http://www.target.com/p/crossover-v...rted-colors/-/A-13804536#prodSlot=medium_1_32

I actually like the 2nd one the best though as it looks like something that could be worn again to a variety of things whereas the 1st one screams BRIDESMAID DRESS!  What color are you getting?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Well shoot because Target has a very similar dress to the first one from DB's that's only $25.  It's not strapless but for $25 AND wearing it once, I'd over look it.
> http://www.target.com/p/crossover-v...rted-colors/-/A-13804536#prodSlot=medium_1_32
> 
> I actually like the 2nd one the best though as it looks like something that could be worn again to a variety of things whereas the 1st one screams BRIDESMAID DRESS! What color are you getting?


 
I have to get the color pool. I have no problem buying a $25 dress from Target (that one is not my style), if I could try it before I buy it. I do not like the color pool and I will never wear this dress again.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> wow. I had no idea, Target sells everything online it seems.




I bought my living room side chairs from target when I moved into my condo. They had a sample in store but you could only order the microfiber one and other colors online it worked out good for me and five years later I still have them.






Sassys said:


> I have to get the color pool. I have no problem buying a $25 dress from Target (that one is not my style), if I could try it before I buy it. I do not like the color pool and I will never wear this dress again.


Girl stop trippin you can easily dye that dress black and wear again somewhere else. The silhouette that you have you can easily be worn again. I like dress number one from David


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I bought my living room side chairs from target when I moved into my condo. They had a sample in store but you could only order the microfiber one and other colors online it worked out good for me and five years later I still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl stop trippin you can easily dye that dress black and wear again somewhere else. The silhouette that you have you can easily be worn again. I like dress number one from David



That's a great idea Ladybug!


----------



## Kansashalo

Afternoon dolls!  Everyone must be busy today.




Sassys said:


> I have to get the color pool. I have no problem buying a $25 dress from Target (that one is not my style), if I could try it before I buy it. I do not like the color pool and I will never wear this dress again.



Ok, the color pool is not where it's at. 

This is another reason (stuck with a dress you don't what) why when I marry, there won't be a bridal/groom party. lol   I hated buying a dress that I knew I would NEVER wear again myself. lol


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Afternoon dolls! Everyone must be busy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the color pool is not where it's at.
> 
> This is another reason (stuck with a dress you don't what) why when I marry, there won't be a bridal/groom party. lol I hated buying a dress that I knew I would NEVER wear again myself. lol


 
Crazy day for me. Last day before Jury Duty, so I wanted to finish up things; just in case I get put on a case 

That pool color is the same boring color almost every destination bride picks.


----------



## summer2815

Yuck!  Pool!

I hate bridesmaid dresses with a passion!  They are all a lot of money and so poorly made.  

If I ever do get married (please let there be a miracle), I don't think I want a bridal party.  Of course things could change.  It is an honor to be asked, but my wallet always cries!

I can't imagine putting my friends through this and knowing what we all say behind the bride's back.  Nothing bad about the bride, but just hating spending the money on this crap.

While I would love to have a wedding to dance and celebrate, all I want is my one true love!  That would make me so unbelievably happy!


----------



## Sassys

Sitting in this jury pool room is so stupid!!!! 

My Netflix is not working and I can't watch a movie :censor:


----------



## Cocolo

Pool is getting to you all the way around Sassys.  If you get picked, hope it's a casey for Lilo.  Didn't she get picked up in NY for something?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Pool is getting to you all the way around Sassys.  If you get picked, hope it's a casey for Lilo.  Didn't she get picked up in NY for something?


Jury duty sucks, but a trial for Lilo would be fun! She's a trainwreck!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> But If I need to return, I would rather do it in a Target store and no way in hell I am going to Spanish Harlem lol. We have a David's Bridal, but the website says "no online returns in the store". I was planning on going to David's for somthing similar to the following.
> 
> Pool is the color I have to get
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...-39261_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> Or, they do have this is store
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F14169_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> I don't want to spend time or money looking for a dress I am never going to wear again and will only wear it for 3 hours max. As soon as the pictures are done, I am off to the pool with a drink in hand. The reception is 2hr (she is only doing appitizers). Wedding will be at 2pm and appitizers will be 5pm.



This is a cute basic dress and a nice color. I think you will be able to wear it again.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Well shoot because Target has a very similar dress to the first one from DB's that's only $25.   It's not strapless but for $25 AND wearing it once, I'd over look it.
> http://www.target.com/p/crossover-v...rted-colors/-/A-13804536#prodSlot=medium_1_32
> 
> I actually like the 2nd one the best though as it looks like something that could be worn again to a variety of things whereas the 1st one screams BRIDESMAID DRESS!  What color are you getting?



Yeah this is similar just shiny lol!



Sassys said:


> Crazy day for me. Last day before Jury Duty, so I wanted to finish up things; just in case I get put on a case
> 
> *That pool color is the same boring color almost every destination bride picks*.



LOL! Guess I should have read more responses before I replied :shame:



summer2815 said:


> Yuck!  Pool!
> 
> I hate bridesmaid dresses with a passion!  They are all a lot of money and so poorly made.
> 
> If I ever do get married (*please let there be a miracle*), I don't think I want a bridal party.  Of course things could change.  It is an honor to be asked, but my wallet always cries!
> 
> I can't imagine putting my friends through this and knowing what we all say behind the bride's back.  Nothing bad about the bride, but just hating spending the money on this crap.
> 
> While I would love to have a wedding to dance and celebrate, all I want is my one true love!  That would make me so unbelievably happy!



This made me :giggles: I needed that, its been a rough day.
I'm sure your Mr. Right is out there somewhere


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Pool is getting to you all the way around Sassys.  If you get picked, hope it's a casey for Lilo.  Didn't she get picked up in NY for something?





chowlover2 said:


> Jury duty sucks, but a trial for Lilo would be fun! She's a trainwreck!



I got put into a jury pool this morning at 10am, the judge then handed out a potential 3WEEK schedule. HELL NO!!! She then said raise your hand if at this moment you think you can't do it. I raised my hand and was sent back to the jury room. At 3pm I went into another pool. They will do selections tomorrow. Hopefully I don't get picked. It's not Lilo lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I got put into a jury pool this morning at 10am, the judge then handed out a potential 3WEEK schedule. HELL NO!!! She then said raise your hand if at this moment you think you can't do it. I raised my hand and was sent back to the jury room. At 3pm I went into another pool. They will do selections tomorrow. Hopefully I don't get picked. It's not Lilo lol.


 3 week schedule! The last time I went, a judge came in and said there were 6 trials set for that day, and they would need all of us. We sat, and sat, and sat. Finally someone comes in after 7 hours and says we are all dismissed. It was like WTF? Anyway, every single case settled at the last moment. What a waste of my time and everyone else's. Nothing like waiting til the last minute!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> 3 week schedule! The last time I went, a judge came in and said there were 6 trials set for that day, and they would need all of us. We sat, and sat, and sat. Finally someone comes in after 7 hours and says we are all dismissed. It was like WTF? Anyway, every single case settled at the last moment. What a waste of my time and everyone else's. Nothing like waiting til the last minute!



Yeah, I just don't have the patience for this. Also, most of the people around me were being pretty obnoxious and loud. one woman was so damn honored to be there and would not shut up about it. I can't begin to imagine being on a jury with them.


----------



## Cocolo

I had this whole quote from Summer, and my explanation that you choose bridesmaids as payback time for what those bishes put you through when it was their day, but my puter thought it was mean, so it crashed and I lost it.

SMDH, it was a beaut too.  lol.    Anyway morning dolls.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls. Someone hand me a cup of coffee cause I have no energy this morning.


----------



## Sassys

Day 2 of this stupid Jury Duty. Man is actually arguing with a woman that she took his seat. Are you kidding me, there are no assigned seats knuckle head. There are over 100 seats here, get a life.


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Pool is getting to you all the way around Sassys.



This has me cracking up!  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> This made me :giggles: I needed that, its been a rough day.
> I'm sure your Mr. Right is out there somewhere



I am glad I brightened your day a bit!  I have to laugh at myself too!  



Cocolo said:


> I had this whole quote from Summer, and my explanation that you choose bridesmaids as payback time for what those bishes put you through when it was their day, but my puter thought it was mean, so it crashed and I lost it.
> 
> SMDH, it was a beaut too.  lol.    Anyway morning dolls.



Damn!  I am sure it was a good one too, Coco!



Sassys said:


> Day 2 of this stupid Jury Duty. Man is actually arguing with a woman that she took his seat. Are you kidding me, there are no assigned seats knuckle head. There are over 100 seats here, get a life.



People are cray cray!  Fighting over a dumb seat.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Day 2 of this stupid Jury Duty. Man is actually arguing with a woman that she took his seat. Are you kidding me, there are no assigned seats knuckle head. There are over 100 seats here, get a life.


 Are you supposed to be messaging us from the pool? I thought they  took your phones...


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Day 2 of this stupid Jury Duty. Man is actually arguing with a woman that she took his seat. Are you kidding me, there are no assigned seats knuckle head. There are over 100 seats here, get a life.



If they question you for a jury, use the line "I believe everyone is guilty of something.  Karma gets you eventually"   They'll make a notation you're spacey and you'll be rejected for sure.

or how about "It's my belief that only god can decide guilt or innocence"

"I was lost when I was a little girl, and a policeman found me and brought me home.  The Police are ALWAYS right in my eyes"

"oh, I'd love to be on your jury, but I have trouble deciding what to order for lunch.  I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help.  (pause, and turn your head) or maybe I WOULD be good.  Yes, I'd like to be on the jury please."

want more? Ahh, you don't need me, you got this under control.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Are you supposed to be messaging us from the pool? I thought they  took your phones...



I am not on a case. In the auditorium sitting around, waiting to be put on a case.

No, they do not take your phone. When you are in the courtroom you have to turn it off. Not sure what happens when you are on a case.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> If they question you for a jury, use the line "I believe everyone is guilty of something.  Karma gets you eventually"   They'll make a notation you're spacey and you'll be rejected for sure.
> 
> or how about "It's my belief that only god can decide guilt or innocence"
> 
> "I was lost when I was a little girl, and a policeman found me and brought me home.  The Police are ALWAYS right in my eyes"
> 
> "oh, I'd love to be on your jury, but I have trouble deciding what to order for lunch.  I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help.  (pause, and turn your head) or maybe I WOULD be good.  Yes, I'd like to be on the jury please."
> 
> want more? Ahh, you don't need me, you got this under control.



Love it! My mom was a police investigator for 25years so I will definitely use that.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Day 2 of this stupid Jury Duty. Man is actually arguing with a woman that she took his seat. Are you kidding me, there are no assigned seats knuckle head. There are over 100 seats here, get a life.


 


Cocolo said:


> If they question you for a jury, use the line "I believe everyone is guilty of something. Karma gets you eventually" They'll make a notation you're spacey and you'll be rejected for sure.
> 
> or how about "It's my belief that only god can decide guilt or innocence"
> 
> "I was lost when I was a little girl, and a policeman found me and brought me home. The Police are ALWAYS right in my eyes"
> 
> "oh, I'd love to be on your jury, but I have trouble deciding what to order for lunch. I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help. (pause, and turn your head) or maybe I WOULD be good. Yes, I'd like to be on the jury please."
> 
> want more? Ahh, you don't need me, you got this under control.


 
Hahaha, Hilarious!



Sassys said:


> I am not on a case. In the auditorium sitting around, waiting to be put on a case.
> 
> No, they do not take your phone. When you are in the courtroom you have to turn it off. Not sure what happens when you are on a case.


 
Ok.


.


----------



## Sassys

Just got kicked off a case (was not selected). Back to the Jury pool. I can't take much more of this


----------



## Cocolo

I have a doctor's note saying I can't sit for long periods due to spinal nerve damage.  When I got the notice, I took it to my neurologist, and expected to ask "Can you get me out?" But I handed him the note and before I said a word, in his finest accent he said "Oh no..  This is not for you,  May I?" I said sure, and he scribled on it some medical jargon, signed it, stamped it, and asked if I wanted a copy.  I said sure.  Took it home, mailed it and never heard another peep.  I guess they'll rattle my cage again in 6 years.  But having been the sister of a practicing attorney in the county, they don't want me either.

My mother did Jury duty, and it was right across the street from Lord and Taylor.  She loved that.  Lunch time, shop.  After court, shop.  there is nothing near this court house but jail and the county welfare office.  oh, and Bars, lots of bars.  lol.


Oh my god, I forgot the big news.  Guess who is following our Bish Bartenders on Twitter.  You will never guess. Not in a million years.  ok, it's Yoko.

Yup, the real, the one the only yoko.  I got the twitter email on Monday.  I think I should decorate the Bar, and we should invite her to a Bish Bash.  I'm sure she has exquisite purses.     Hey, somebody go see if Yoko is a listed member here.  :lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Runs off to check Twitter!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Hellooooo long lost bishes!! I have not been on here in forever!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll, where have you been?


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Oh just busy with life and things. Surgery, working, etc etc.


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Oh my god, I forgot the big news.  Guess who is following our Bish Bartenders on Twitter.  You will never guess. Not in a million years.  ok, it's Yoko.
> 
> Yup, the real, the one the only yoko.  I got the twitter email on Monday.  I think I should decorate the Bar, and we should invite her to a Bish Bash.  I'm sure she has exquisite purses.     Hey, somebody go see if Yoko is a listed member here.  :lolots:


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls,  got sidetracked, but we should definitely plan a bash for Yoko.  I think the Bartenders should tweet her something, but not until all the graphics are in place.

Hi Coach and LL.  How have you been.  Surgery?  Tell us more.


----------



## Cocolo

Morning Dolls.  Happy Saturday.  SugarB wants to get me a new laptop instead of Purses.  I am so torn.  My laptop is 4 years old, sigh, but I don't know.  What to do, what to do?


----------



## chowlover2

A new laptop is nice. What kind does he want you to get?


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! Happy Saturday. I need to do some cleaning but I am being lazy. Hmm new laptop or handbag. I vote for the laptop.


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> I have a doctor's note saying I can't sit for long periods due to spinal nerve damage.  When I got the notice, I took it to my neurologist, and expected to ask "Can you get me out?" But I handed him the note and before I said a word, in his finest accent he said "Oh no..  This is not for you,  May I?" I said sure, and he scribled on it some medical jargon, signed it, stamped it, and asked if I wanted a copy.  I said sure.  Took it home, mailed it and never heard another peep.  I guess they'll rattle my cage again in 6 years.  But having been the sister of a practicing attorney in the county, they don't want me either.
> 
> My mother did Jury duty, and it was right across the street from Lord and Taylor.  She loved that.  Lunch time, shop.  After court, shop.  there is nothing near this court house but jail and the county welfare office.  oh, and Bars, lots of bars.  lol.
> 
> 
> Oh my god, I forgot the big news.  Guess who is following our Bish Bartenders on Twitter.  You will never guess. Not in a million years.  ok, it's Yoko.
> 
> Yup, the real, the one the only yoko.  I got the twitter email on Monday.  I think I should decorate the Bar, and we should invite her to a Bish Bash.  I'm sure she has exquisite purses.     Hey, somebody go see if Yoko is a listed member here.  :lolots:


 
Any word from Yoko!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Bzemom said:


> Any word from Yoko!!!!




No, I have been shamefully not making graphics.  I have to stockpile up a bunch of stuff to welcome her to the thread, we plaster them all over the thread, then I er, I mean the Bish Bartenders will DM her to come to her welcome party.  I'm sure Yoko is not the type to be in on a Saturday night, so I have some time.  we have no way of knowing why she started following the Bish Bartenders.  Whether it be because she is around the forum, or because she is following people who are followed by those who follow her.  I follow Yoko, and I think CB does at well.  She has half a 4 million followers and follows 41K.  So don't know.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> A new laptop is nice. What kind does he want you to get?



Go to CNET.com they have good deals they track.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, found one.  The PuterGuy says is good for me.  I have a Dell, it's a dell, it's ......PURPLE!  I have 17" it is 17.3.  He wanted touch for me, I can't do touch well with my nails, and they don't come in 17.  (I don't downsize).  8 gb where I have 2, 1 tb where I have who the flock beside PuterHead knows?  And, if I play my cards right , he'll throw in a purse.  (I have nothing to crank about.  When he got a car 2 months ago the deal was I get a purse, and I get my car in 2 years.  Well, he loves his new one so much he threw in another new purse and a Purple Kerry.  Plus, I have a lovely new Nikki waiting for me for Mothers day, so I can't complain.  I am just keeping my fingers crossed till I get the shipping notice.  I am petrified the factory will come back "Sorry we don't have any".  He got my old laptop 4 years ago.  Every so often I have to let him upgrade me, or he gets cranky.  But since laptops are getting smaller not bigger, the time was now.  Doing graphics, I need a bigger screen, with the comfort of hanging in my chair with my feet up.  I hardly ever use my desktop.   So, purple, plus faster is good.

His day job is PuterHead of a big company.  So he keeps me up and running.  Otherwise, I probably would have broken this one a while ago.  It's still in great shape, and it took a couple of days to get over not getting purses, but it's all good.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! I hope everyone has had a good weekend so far!  

I enjoyed my time in Vegas and spent WAY too much money! lol  So I get to spend Sunday getting some sleep and unpacking.


----------



## Avril

Bishes!!! Hello!!

I cannot believe Yoko is following the Bishes on twitter!


----------



## Ladybug09

On my way back home! Youngest cousin graduated college!!!!! It was an out door graduation..cold for the time of year and it became a rain out as they were calling the graduate names.:screwy:

All family came! So great to have family gathered in times of happiness and not sadness.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls.

Boss is in a Monday morning mood SMH.


----------



## summer2815

Hello dolls!

It is a four day week for me!  Yippee!  I have a wedding on Friday night so I took the day off.  Have to try and make myself purty!  

Hopefully there will be a single, fine looking man to flirt a bit with.  That is all I ask!


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Hello dolls!
> 
> It is a four day week for me!  Yippee!  I have a wedding on Friday night so I took the day off.  Have to try and make myself purty!
> 
> Hopefully there will be a single, fine looking man to flirt a bit with.  That is all I ask!


Weddings can be a great place to meet men!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls!


 Congrats on the weight loss Doll, that's great!


----------



## caitlin1214

(A little background: at the advice of my Life Coach, I signed up for a couple of Singles Meet-Up groups. One of my assignments was to RSVP for and go to an upcoming one. I chose a Cinco de Mayo party.) 

So the meet up was listed for 8:30, but I read the dancing took place at 9:30, so that's what I shot for. I was going for a fashionably late type of thing. 

(I ended up arriving there at 10.)

The party took place on the second floor. As soon as you walked up the stairs, there was the check-in table and the bar. Through the next room there was the dance floor and DJ booth.

I checked in and kind of stood to the side and watched people dancing for a bit. Then I found friendly looking people and joined them. 

I was a bit worried because the DJ was playing a lot of Spanish music. Not that I had anything against Spanish music, it's just that the announcement for the party included an embedded music video by Pitbull so I guess that's what I was expecting when I got there.  

Later on, he started throwing on more mainstream stuff. It was cool, because it wasn't just the music. Throughout the bar, there were these big screens playing the music video of whatever song the DJ was playing, so it was like a video dance party. 

After that, I was mingling and dancing with/introducing myself to lots of people.

There were two sombreros and a number of straw fedoras (with a black band that says Corona in white lettering on them) as party favors and I remember telling a guy wearing one how cool I thought that was. And he gave it to me! I was telling other people things like, "I said I liked it, I didn't mean I wanted it!" and "I'll wear it around now, and at some point, I'm going to give this back to him!" I never got the chance to, so by the end of the night, I thought, "Cool! Free hat!"

At some point I went outside and sat on the patio just to cool off a bit. (The room was hot, save for the windows slightly open on one side of the room.)

Around that time I checked the time and it was only 12:30. Which was surprising because I thought it was later. (And I mean that in the positive way. Like it wasn't as late as I thought it was so we have a lot more time.)

While I was out there, I met someone and we got to talking. He seemed pretty cool. (He's originally from Long Island.) He had been dancing but he stepped out because he had no desire to dance to what the DJ was playing at that moment.

(I have nothing against Call Me Maybe, but throughout the night, I'd pick and choose songs I wouldn't mind sitting through so I could take a rest. This was one of them. 

We got to talking and at some point we decided to go back in there and see what was playing then. Luckily, it was a whole mash of '80s/'90s songs. 

It was then that I learned he took requests. I didn't abuse that privilege  but I did ask for two songs I really wanted to hear: Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-Lot and 3 AM Eternal by The KLF. And he played them! 

For the rest of the night, he and I were dancing together. (Not touching, or anything, just dancing facing each other.) Before we left, we said we'd find each other on Facebook.

(I found him and we're Facebook friends now).

The party announcement said there'd be Patron margaritas and before the party I remember telling my dad that I've never had a margarita before Before I left, I told him I'd call him (on his cell) to tell him I was home safely. My message to him: "Hi, Dad. I'm home safely. I like margaritas. Bye."


I didn't know that the subways actually closed, and only found that out when I left (and a cab driver told me). Luckily, he was nice enough to accept a $20 flat rate to drive me home. He did ask for my number, but . . no. (And before I left, someone asked if I wanted to do something with him sometime. I said maybe. It was right in front of Cool Guy. And I didn't know what "Do Something" meant. But I didn't want to throw the poor guy into the Friend Zone right away, because I wasn't sure that's what he was asking me.) 

It was a good thing I a) budgeted the money I did and b) was only tipsy and not completely hammered. If either of those things happened, I'd be screwed. 

Hopefully it would get to the point where I'd get to know someone from one of these things enough that it would be okay if I crashed at their place.

The karaoke group I'm a part of has an event coming up, but it's the same weekend I have plans for May 24 weekend. There's another one at the beginning of June, so I RSVPed yes for that.

I think that's it.


----------



## caitlin1214

kenzibray said:


> So I have some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good- I don't have to deal with those snobby bishes at work anymore.
> 
> Bad - I lost my job. They eliminated my position effective immediately.



Sorry about the loss, Kenzi. And I know this is incredibly cliche but whenever one door closes another one opens. You'll find something incredibly fab in no time!



Cocolo said:


> Have fun.  Everytime I think of Vegas, I hear that Elvis song, a little less conversation.  I loved the TV show with James Caan and Josh Duhamel (did I spell that right?)



I always think Viva Las Vegas! 

My favorite part: "Oh, there's Blackjack and poker and the Roulette wheel, a fortune won and lost on every deal. All you need's a strong heart and a nerve of steel . . . "



summer2815 said:


> Yuck!  Pool!
> 
> I hate bridesmaid dresses with a passion!  They are all a lot of money and so poorly made.
> 
> If I ever do get married (please let there be a miracle), I don't think I want a bridal party.  Of course things could change.  It is an honor to be asked, but my wallet always cries!
> 
> I can't imagine putting my friends through this and knowing what we all say behind the bride's back.  Nothing bad about the bride, but just hating spending the money on this crap.
> 
> While I would love to have a wedding to dance and celebrate, all I want is my one true love!  That would make me so unbelievably happy!



My wedding plan doesn't involve bridesmaids, either. My brother, his girlfriend (and whomever the groom wants) as witnesses in Vegas. 

Then I'd like a ring ceremony where I can celebrate with my family and friends (and my dad can walk me down the aisle). For that, my brother is going to hold my ring.



Sassys said:


> But If I need to return, I would rather do it in a Target store and no way in hell I am going to Spanish Harlem lol. We have a David's Bridal, but the website says "no online returns in the store". I was planning on going to David's for something similar to the following.
> 
> Pool is the color I have to get
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...-39261_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> Or, they do have this is store
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F14169_Bridal-Party-Bridesmaids-Shop-By-Color
> 
> I don't want to spend time or money looking for a dress I am never going to wear again and will only wear it for 3 hours max. As soon as the pictures are done, I am off to the pool with a drink in hand. The reception is 2hr (she is only doing appitizers). Wedding will be at 2pm and appitizers will be 5pm.



Doll, I like the first one. What did she say about accessories? 

(I agree with the others: you can dye it black when your'e done with the wedding.)


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> I got put into a jury pool this morning at 10am, the judge then handed out a potential 3WEEK schedule. HELL NO!!! She then said raise your hand if at this moment you think you can't do it. I raised my hand and was sent back to the jury room. At 3pm I went into another pool. They will do selections tomorrow. Hopefully I don't get picked. It's not Lilo lol.



Well, Doll, you did your duty as an American Citizen.


Next time you have to do that, you can always do a Liz Lemon:


----------



## caitlin1214

My parents visited last week. (My mom had her nursing thing in Peterborough over the weekend and Monday to Thursday morning they were in Toronto.)

Tuesday night we had a family dinner consisting of my parents and me; my aunt, uncle and cousins, and my third cousin, her boyfriend and her dad.

(Her dad and my mom are first cousins.)

It was awesome. She has two other siblings (who couldn't make it. Hopefully next time) who are close in age to us and we've never really got to hang out. 


Then on Wednesday my dad went to my apartment. My air conditioner had been on the fritz, so my dad brought up the proper tools so he can take a look at it. 

We realized it was shot and we ended up getting a new one from Canadian Tire.

Then we went back to my aunt and uncle's for dinner to catch the Bruins/Leafs game. (Actually, installing the air conditioner took a bit longer than we thought, but we did manage to catch the second half of it.)

I bought a Kinder Surprise bunny and saved it and my dad and I broke it open after dinner. (It follows the tradition of our breaking open a chocolate Smarties egg together last year.)

I stayed over that night and my dad dropped me off at work the next morning.


My mom was on her best behavior. I gave her the teapot and she loved it. Now I'm ready for a break. 

I had a Father's Day gift for my dad (two jars of ginger marmalade, a can of tennis balls I got for free, promoting the opening of a new SportsCheck store, two rolls of Rowntree's Fruit Gums and two British chocolate bars: a Lion and a Yorkie.)


I also sent my parents home with gifts for my brother and his girlfriend, since their birthdays are coming up. (Hers is the end of May, his is the beginning of June.)

They're each getting coffee (Sumatra for him and a Kona blend for her). Then he gets a box of hazelnut truffles (they're so cute! They look like hedgehogs). She gets a mug from Starbucks that says Canada on it.

It's part of Starbucks's You Are Here collection:




(She's from Nova Scotia. My older brother remarked that the Burrows men have a tendency to choose Canadian women: his wife is from Alberta, my mom's from Peterborough and my brother's girlfriend is from Nova Scotia.)


----------



## Cocolo

Avril said:


> Bishes!!! Hello!!
> 
> I cannot believe Yoko is following the Bishes on twitter!



She following the Bishes too?


Runs off to check twitter.


----------



## Avril

Cocolo said:


> She following the Bishes too?
> 
> 
> Runs off to check twitter.



Ooops I meant the Bish Bartender twitter


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry about the loss, Kenzi. And I know this is incredibly cliche but whenever one door closes another one opens. You'll find something incredibly fab in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> I always think Viva Las Vegas!
> 
> My favorite part: "Oh, there's Blackjack and poker and the Roulette wheel, a fortune won and lost on every deal. All you need's a strong heart and a nerve of steel . . . "
> 
> 
> 
> My wedding plan doesn't involve bridesmaids, either. My brother, his girlfriend (and whomever the groom wants) as witnesses in Vegas.
> 
> Then I'd like a ring ceremony where I can celebrate with my family and friends (and my dad can walk me down the aisle). For that, my brother is going to hold my ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Doll, I like the first one. What did she say about accessories?
> 
> (I agree with the others: you can dye it black when your'e done with the wedding.)



My cousin is 100% tomboy, she knows nothing about accessories or fashion. I am scared to death to see her dress.


----------



## chantal1922

chowlover2 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Doll, that's great!



Thanks!



caitlin1214 said:


> (A little background: at the advice of my Life Coach, I signed up for a couple of Singles Meet-Up groups. One of my assignments was to RSVP for and go to an upcoming one. I chose a Cinco de Mayo party.)
> 
> So the meet up was listed for 8:30, but I read the dancing took place at 9:30, so that's what I shot for. I was going for a fashionably late type of thing.
> 
> (I ended up arriving there at 10.)
> 
> The party took place on the second floor. As soon as you walked up the stairs, there was the check-in table and the bar. Through the next room there was the dance floor and DJ booth.
> 
> I checked in and kind of stood to the side and watched people dancing for a bit. Then I found friendly looking people and joined them.
> 
> I was a bit worried because the DJ was playing a lot of Spanish music. Not that I had anything against Spanish music, it's just that the announcement for the party included an embedded music video by Pitbull so I guess that's what I was expecting when I got there.
> 
> Later on, he started throwing on more mainstream stuff. It was cool, because it wasn't just the music. Throughout the bar, there were these big screens playing the music video of whatever song the DJ was playing, so it was like a video dance party.
> 
> After that, I was mingling and dancing with/introducing myself to lots of people.
> 
> There were two sombreros and a number of straw fedoras (with a black band that says Corona in white lettering on them) as party favors and I remember telling a guy wearing one how cool I thought that was. And he gave it to me! I was telling other people things like, "I said I liked it, I didn't mean I wanted it!" and "I'll wear it around now, and at some point, I'm going to give this back to him!" I never got the chance to, so by the end of the night, I thought, "Cool! Free hat!"
> 
> At some point I went outside and sat on the patio just to cool off a bit. (The room was hot, save for the windows slightly open on one side of the room.)
> 
> Around that time I checked the time and it was only 12:30. Which was surprising because I thought it was later. (And I mean that in the positive way. Like it wasn't as late as I thought it was so we have a lot more time.)
> 
> While I was out there, I met someone and we got to talking. He seemed pretty cool. (He's originally from Long Island.) He had been dancing but he stepped out because he had no desire to dance to what the DJ was playing at that moment.
> 
> (I have nothing against Call Me Maybe, but throughout the night, I'd pick and choose songs I wouldn't mind sitting through so I could take a rest. This was one of them.
> 
> We got to talking and at some point we decided to go back in there and see what was playing then. Luckily, it was a whole mash of '80s/'90s songs.
> 
> It was then that I learned he took requests. I didn't abuse that privilege  but I did ask for two songs I really wanted to hear: Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-Lot and 3 AM Eternal by The KLF. And he played them!
> 
> For the rest of the night, he and I were dancing together. (Not touching, or anything, just dancing facing each other.) Before we left, we said we'd find each other on Facebook.
> 
> (I found him and we're Facebook friends now).
> 
> The party announcement said there'd be Patron margaritas and before the party I remember telling my dad that I've never had a margarita before Before I left, I told him I'd call him (on his cell) to tell him I was home safely. My message to him: "Hi, Dad. I'm home safely. I like margaritas. Bye."
> 
> 
> I didn't know that the subways actually closed, and only found that out when I left (and a cab driver told me). Luckily, he was nice enough to accept a $20 flat rate to drive me home. He did ask for my number, but . . no. (And before I left, someone asked if I wanted to do something with him sometime. I said maybe. It was right in front of Cool Guy. And I didn't know what "Do Something" meant. But I didn't want to throw the poor guy into the Friend Zone right away, because I wasn't sure that's what he was asking me.)
> 
> It was a good thing I a) budgeted the money I did and b) was only tipsy and not completely hammered. If either of those things happened, I'd be screwed.
> 
> Hopefully it would get to the point where I'd get to know someone from one of these things enough that it would be okay if I crashed at their place.
> 
> The karaoke group I'm a part of has an event coming up, but it's the same weekend I have plans for May 24 weekend. There's another one at the beginning of June, so I RSVPed yes for that.
> 
> I think that's it.



Glad you had a good time


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> (A little background: at the advice of my Life Coach, I signed up for a couple of Singles Meet-Up groups. One of my assignments was to RSVP for and go to an upcoming one. I chose a Cinco de Mayo party.)
> 
> So the meet up was listed for 8:30, but I read the dancing took place at 9:30, so that's what I shot for. I was going for a fashionably late type of thing.
> 
> (I ended up arriving there at 10.)



I give you a lot of credit for doing something like this.  I am so painfully shy in certain situations and I would never be able to.

I am glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Cocolo

Avril said:


> Ooops I meant the Bish Bartender twitter



Oh ok, you got me started, I thought if she were following the Bishes as well, then maybe she is here.  Time to get back to the Yoko Decorations.  In true Bish fashion, I've done nothing.  LOL.  ok, I planted a couple of purple petunias in pots to put inside deco teal pottery pots on my front porch.  (not a real porch, but wide steps up to the front door, and two Graceland type coloumns going from the thing I call porch up to the mini roof 2 stories up.  And, I spent all day getting a discount on a gorgy purple MAB.  SugarB just popped for a purple laptop for me for my birthday, so I'm paying for the purse myself.  But I have done no graphics for the Yoko Party we're throwing.  Hmmm, I am going to google 'happy' yoko dates to see if anything is coming up soon.


----------



## summer2815

Hey dolls!

Today is my Friday!


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> Today is my Friday!


 That's great news Summer! It's going to feel like summer tomorrow, enjoy!

Hey Ladies, I have been busy recruiting new Bishes from another thread I frequent, the secondhand bargains thread. I am hoping some of the ladies show up and we can have a Bish Bash, and welcome Yoko in the process ( if she is out there ) Coco, get the bartenders and banners ready!


----------



## kenzibray

So I've been quietly lurking lately. No news really. Still on the job hunt. I've had a few interviews. Haven't heard anything back lately. Turned my résumé into Louis Vuitton today on a whim.  hey a girl can dream right?!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> So I've been quietly lurking lately. No news really. Still on the job hunt. I've had a few interviews. Haven't heard anything back lately. Turned my résumé into Louis Vuitton today on a whim.  hey a girl can dream right?!



Why not LV? That would be the coolest thing! The right job is out there for you somewhere!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> Why not LV? That would be the coolest thing! The right job is out there for you somewhere!



ehh I don't have TONS of retail experience. But it would be amazing if I do!! 

I don't want to jinx myself but I handed it to the store manager and she seemed interested. Asking me a few questions about my availability & such. Said she'd be in touch. So I've got my fingers crossed! 

I had an interview today and another tomorrow. The one tomorrow I'm not overly excited about. The pay probably isn't great and it may only be part time. But we'll see. 

I'm already tired of not working. I don't like it at all.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> ehh I don't have TONS of retail experience. But it would be amazing if I do!!
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself but I handed it to the store manager and she seemed interested. Asking me a few questions about my availability & such. Said she'd be in touch. So I've got my fingers crossed!
> 
> I had an interview today and another tomorrow. The one tomorrow I'm not overly excited about. The pay probably isn't great and it may only be part time. But we'll see.
> 
> I'm already tired of not working. I don't like it at all.


 Part of me thinks the lack of retail experience could be a plus. LV could mold you more easily into what they want. I wonder if they get discounts...


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> Part of me thinks the lack of retail experience could be a plus. LV could mold you more easily into what they want. I wonder if they get discounts...



I've heard 30% not sure if its true or not. I remember reading something in the LV forum a few months ago. I think there are various other perks too. But I think you can either only but a certain number of bags per year or a certain monetary value. 

I got an email from the place where I interviewed yesterday and that was a no-go. Still waiting to see if I get a third interview for one place.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Happy friday,  lovies!!!

I've missed you all...had another death in the family last week...my cousin, only 26. It really hit us hard. Her little sister wants to be an artist and just got accepted to LaGuardia High School for the Performing Arts, so Im gonna take her under my wing and help as much as I can. Poor thing, lost both of her siblings and my aunty is a wreck of course. I dont even know what to say. How do you comfort someone who has lost two of her young adult children? Im devastated for her. Going by there again tonight. This weekend is wake and funeral. So much death in my family in one year. 

Here's to the rest of the year, dolls...Cheers! 

Good luck with the jobs, Kenzie!

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh my goodness!!!! Girl I am soooo sorry to hear this! My condolences to  you and your family and I may God continue to provide you all with the  emotional and spiritual support you all need during this time.

Many hugs! and yes, be there for your cousin.


----------



## chowlover2

discoAMOUR said:


> Happy friday,  lovies!!!
> 
> I've missed you all...had another death in the family last week...my cousin, only 26. It really hit us hard. Her little sister wants to be an artist and just got accepted to LaGuardia High School for the Performing Arts, so Im gonna take her under my wing and help as much as I can. Poor thing, lost both of her siblings and my aunty is a wreck of course. I dont even know what to say. How do you comfort someone who has lost two of her young adult children? Im devastated for her. Going by there again tonight. This weekend is wake and funeral. So much death in my family in one year.
> 
> Here's to the rest of the year, dolls...Cheers!
> 
> Good luck with the jobs, Kenzie!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!!!


I'm so sorry to hear this Disco, 26 is so young. Stay strong, we are here for you!


----------



## caitlin1214

discoAMOUR said:


> I've missed you all...had another death in the family last week...my cousin, only 26. It really hit us hard. Her little sister wants to be an artist and just got accepted to LaGuardia High School for the Performing Arts, so Im gonna take her under my wing and help as much as I can. Poor thing, lost both of her siblings and my aunty is a wreck of course. I dont even know what to say. How do you comfort someone who has lost two of her young adult children? Im devastated for her. Going by there again tonight. This weekend is wake and funeral. So much death in my family in one year.



Sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, disco!


----------



## caitlin1214

Just when my mom behaved herself and we had a nice visit, there's more Mama Drama.

My mom has the tendency to make follow-up phone calls (she'll call me after I hang up with my dad) if she feels my dad and I haven't discussed something correctly. 

I've never liked them but I've found ways of getting around them (putting phone on silent and putting it an a drawer when I'm done with the conversation).

So last night she calls (and I know it's her) so I don't pick up. I did, however, make the mistake of listening to her voice mail message, which got me irritated. 

(My phone has Visual Voicemail, so I have the option of reading the message, too.)

I was thinking about it off and on this morning, so at lunch I sent her an e-mail (I'm not quoting the whole thing, just the important parts):

_You should know by now that if I wanted to discuss something with you or if I wanted to seek your opinion, I would. So the follow up phone calls from you don't serve any purpose. They just frustrate me and make me pull away from you even more than I already do. 

You made a follow up phone call. That was unacceptable. And now I'm going to react to it by going back to not wanting to talk to you. When I call the house (not Dad's cell, out of respect), I will ask to speak to Dad. If he's not home or unavailable  I will hang up and try again when he's there. Or he can call me back. But I will not chat. 

My not wanting to talk to you is your consequence. _


----------



## caitlin1214

As I'm on my way home from grocery shopping, I get a voice mail message from her. (Again, didn't listen, but I did read).

She essentially said that she's sorry if she hurt my feelings, but she's my mother. (I ignored the rest of it but it wasn't really an apology because it was just justifying what she's doing. She also requested I not show that e-mail to my brother and that she'll be asking my dad to tell me the same thing.) 

She can't control what I talk about with my brother. When I talk about her, I'm just venting and I love talking to someone who (finally) understands what I'm going through with her. If I spoke to someone who didn't understand, I'd probably get advice like, "I'm sorry you're going through this, but you need to work it out. She's family and family is so important." I appreciate the effort, but that's really not helping. 

Also, he has an established opinion of her (he pretty much feels the same way as I do) so it's not like anything I say will influence him.

So I send an e-mail back (again, not all of it, just parts):

_When I say "I don't want to talk to you" it does not mean "leave a voice mail message attempting to explain why you did what you did in an attempt to justify it". 

I don't care why you feel the need to call me after I'm done talking to Dad. The point is, I don't like it. A normal, rational, sane person would stop doing it. 


Please show a little respect for me and not try to call me anymore. _


I don't think she got that one yet. 

So I went home and took a nap. When I woke up later on, I got a message from my dad telling me not to call home and that he'll explain later.

I'm guessing there was a huge blow-up between the two of them whether or not my dad would tell me not to talk to my brother.

(I know he wouldn't. He disagrees with her about the fact that my talking to him about our mother is a bad idea.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I hate the fact that there might be a blow-up but I do appreciate the fact that he's standing up for me more. 

(Growing up, he didn't defend me enough against my mother, even when she was being unreasonable. I don't resent him, He was drinking the Kool-Aid at the time, as was my brother. Back then, the consensus was: My mom's right, I'm wrong. My brother saw me as the cause of our family fights and resented me for it. My dad didn't defend me.)

They realize now that I wasn't the bad kid and they've both apologized and I treasure the relationship I have with each of them.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much all you lovies, for all the love!!! I still don't understand what happened to her. She collapsed and died....something must habe been very wrong. Maybe a clot or something. She had heart murmurs as a premie baby and was sickly a long time. Poor thing. She was so lively. 

You know in 2011, I named my PH MAM, Phi Phi, after her when I received it, it reminded me of her so much. My crazy cousin Phieona.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sorry Caitlin...I know the woes of an insufferable mother. Minebpulls the same crap, does the same things, but she is a single parent and I'm an only child, so there is no one there to defend me, ever. And the voicemail messages I used to receive when I ignoredher...oooh so bad!  When I was in college these episodes with here would mess my head up for a week at a time. No good. Her behabior was so poor, it really stressed me out and made me depressed. She says she is my mother and she can do whatever she wants to me. Not true, that's crazy-talk. We've come a looooooong way though. I'll give her her props. Nothing but time and distance helps this kind of thing. Why dont they realize when they are wrong and stop trying to justify the madness? They will never learn or change completely. You just have to be stronger about dealing with her in the best way you can. Im glad your dad understands your situation and your brother is there to lend an ear. Talking about it helps the stress significantly.



caitlin1214 said:


> As I'm on my way home from grocery shopping, I get a voice mail message from her. (Again, didn't listen, but I did read).
> 
> She essentially said that she's sorry if she hurt my feelings, but she's my mother. (I ignored the rest of it but it wasn't really an apology because it was just justifying what she's doing. She also requested I not show that e-mail to my brother and that she'll be asking my dad to tell me the same thing.)
> 
> She can't control what I talk about with my brother. When I talk about her, I'm just venting and I love talking to someone who (finally) understands what I'm going through with her. If I spoke to someone who didn't understand, I'd probably get advice like, "I'm sorry you're going through this, but you need to work it out. She's family and family is so important." I appreciate the effort, but that's really not helping.
> 
> Also, he has an established opinion of her (he pretty much feels the same way as I do) so it's not like anything I say will influence him.
> 
> So I send an e-mail back (again, not all of it, just parts):
> 
> _When I say "I don't want to talk to you" it does not mean "leave a voice mail message attempting to explain why you did what you did in an attempt to justify it".
> 
> I don't care why you feel the need to call me after I'm done talking to Dad. The point is, I don't like it. A normal, rational, sane person would stop doing it.
> 
> 
> Please show a little respect for me and not try to call me anymore. _
> 
> 
> I don't think she got that one yet.
> 
> So I went home and took a nap. When I woke up later on, I got a message from my dad telling me not to call home and that he'll explain later.
> 
> I'm guessing there was a huge blow-up between the two of them whether or not my dad would tell me not to talk to my brother.
> 
> (I know he wouldn't. He disagrees with her about the fact that my talking to him about our mother is a bad idea.)


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Disco, I'm sorry for the loss in your family.   I can't imagine what your Aunt is going through.

Caitlin, here is a  for you and everything that you go through with your mom.  Wow, I know my mom can be a little overbearing at times (as most moms can be) but it is nothing like what you have to go through.  I do hope that things do get better with time for you.  

I've been doing well, just managing work as we are going through an organizational transformation and some people just don't know what to do with themselves.  Me and Air Force guy are still going strong although I will have to say that being with someone that is active military is a very different experience.  Nothing bad or too stressful that I can't handle, but just different. lol 

Enjoy your weekend dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Saturday. I was supposed to do a flea market today, but it was cancelled last night as the weather today was supposed to be quite rainy. We had major thunderstorms last night, so far nice and quiet today.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Aww thanks babe! 

And awesome with Air Force Dude..how hot! Men in uniform...the discipline and their confidence is so damn sexy. High-5 to you, chica!


----------



## discoAMOUR

It's scary, but in a way I love thunderstorms. So strong and disruprive, yet horrifyinv and captivating. I love how intriguing nature is. Simply wonderful. 

Just last night I was staring at the subway tracks and watching the trains come in, and I was just in awe at the prowess of human imagination and execution. Who the hell thinks of theae glorious things? And the hands that construct them. Im just amazed at what we can achieve. Seriously, sometimes I catch myself just rediscovering life around me. Ive been doing this a lot lately. I'm just grateful to be alive, and sometimes I dont remember that it's really a gift. 

Sorry...the thunderstorms just brought me back to good times when I was very young and stupid, swimming in the rain. 

Ummm, my name is Disco, and I love life. LoL thanks for letting me share ya'll. I just had a really good moment.


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> Happy friday,  lovies!!!
> 
> I've missed you all...had another death in the family last week...my cousin, only 26. It really hit us hard. Her little sister wants to be an artist and just got accepted to LaGuardia High School for the Performing Arts, so Im gonna take her under my wing and help as much as I can. Poor thing, lost both of her siblings and my aunty is a wreck of course. I dont even know what to say. How do you comfort someone who has lost two of her young adult children? Im devastated for her. Going by there again tonight. This weekend is wake and funeral. So much death in my family in one year.
> 
> Here's to the rest of the year, dolls...Cheers!
> 
> Good luck with the jobs, Kenzie!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!!!




Disco, I am so sorry.  I feel for your Aunt, the little sister, you and everybody.  It's wonderful she got in to the school.  But I'm just so sorry you're going this.  Deepest Sympathy.


----------



## Cocolo

kenzibray said:


> ehh I don't have TONS of retail experience. But it would be amazing if I do!!
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself but I handed it to the store manager and she seemed interested. Asking me a few questions about my availability & such. Said she'd be in touch. So I've got my fingers crossed!
> 
> I had an interview today and another tomorrow. The one tomorrow I'm not overly excited about. The pay probably isn't great and it may only be part time. But we'll see.
> 
> I'm already tired of not working. I don't like it at all.



LV would be awesome.  If it is meant to be, it will happen.  Whatever job you get, it will be because you are supposed to be there.  

Miss all you dolls.


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Disco, I'm sorry for the loss in your family.   I can't imagine what your Aunt is going through.
> 
> Caitlin, here is a  for you and everything that you go through with your mom.  Wow, I know my mom can be a little overbearing at times (as most moms can be) but it is nothing like what you have to go through.  I do hope that things do get better with time for you.
> 
> I've been doing well, just managing work as we are going through an organizational transformation and some people just don't know what to do with themselves.  Me and Air Force guy are still going strong although I will have to say that being with someone that is active military is a very different experience.  Nothing bad or too stressful that I can't handle, but just different. lol
> 
> Enjoy your weekend dolls!



Enjoy your weekend too doll.  I give you a lot of credit,  I could never do the long distance thing.  I would get myself in too much trouble.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Girl, you and be both! I barely survived my 20 month-long long distance relationship.  It was hard as hell.


----------



## summer2815

Disco, I am so sorry to hear of your family's loss.  Sending you lots of love and prayers, my dear.  26 is just way too young


----------



## summer2815

Kenzi, good luck on the job hunt.  Working at LV would be awesome!

Chow, I love the second hand thread.  It amazes me what treasures everyone finds.  Also makes me a tad jealous!  Wish I could find them too!

Kansas, I was just thinking about you.  I feel like I hadn't seen your posts lately.  Glad things are going well with the guy!


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, Happy Saturday. I was supposed to do a flea market today, but it was cancelled last night as the weather today was supposed to be quite rainy. We had major thunderstorms last night, so far nice and quiet today.



We just got hit with a downpour and thunder.  Passed pretty quickly though.  Sorry to hear the flea market was cancelled.


----------



## summer2815

Sorry for all the posts, dolls.  I am on my ipad.

So the wedding was a good time.  Had a blast with my best friend.

Unfortunately, no quality single men there.  Most people were coupled up.  I guess that is due to the age group I am in.  

I was told there would be single men at my table and I was excited.  There was a very handsome man, but something felt a tad off to me.  Well, we put the puzzle pieces together and realized he was gay.  Nothing wrong with that, but it was disappointing for me!  It was later confirmed by his good friend that he was.  There were also two other guys there, but they looked down at their phones and didn't seem to want to be bothered by anyone.  They weren't my type either.  They were very metrosexual.  They also lived in the city and I am very much a suburbia type of gal.  I hope that makes sense.  Oh well...not my time yet.  I felt a bit sad for a bit, but I picked myself up and moved along.  Not sure if my time will ever come at this rate.  More and more I am becoming hopeless.  I can't help it.  

Sorry, I know I must sound like a broken record with all my single talk.  It just hurts me sometimes and I don't know what to do to make me feel better.  It's just when you whant something so bad.  I just want to move to the next phase of my life.  I feel like my friends are moving along without me.

All I wanted was to be hit on by one decent man and it still hasn't happened!  

Word to sum my mood up: FRUSTRATED!


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> I hate the fact that there might be a blow-up but I do appreciate the fact that he's standing up for me more.
> 
> (Growing up, he didn't defend me enough against my mother, even when she was being unreasonable. I don't resent him, He was drinking the Kool-Aid at the time, as was my brother. Back then, the consensus was: My mom's right, I'm wrong. My brother saw me as the cause of our family fights and resented me for it. My dad didn't defend me.)
> 
> They realize now that I wasn't the bad kid and they've both apologized and I treasure the relationship I have with each of them.



I'm so sorry, Caitlin.  

I am glad your dad and brother came around eventually and now see the truth.  How does your dad manage being one on one with your mom all the time now that they are alone at home?

I understand if you don't feel comfortable answering that.  I apologize if that is too invasive of a question.


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> Sorry for all the posts, dolls.  I am on my ipad.
> 
> So the wedding was a good time.  Had a blast with my best friend.
> 
> Unfortunately, no quality single men there.  Most people were coupled up.  I guess that is due to the age group I am in.
> 
> I was told there would be single men at my table and I was excited.  There was a very handsome man, but something felt a tad off to me.  Well, we put the puzzle pieces together and realized he was gay.  Nothing wrong with that, but it was disappointing for me!  It was later confirmed by his good friend that he was.  There were also two other guys there, but they looked down at their phones and didn't seem to want to be bothered by anyone.  They weren't my type either.  They were very metrosexual.  They also lived in the city and I am very much a suburbia type of gal.  I hope that makes sense.  Oh well...not my time yet.  I felt a bit sad for a bit, but I picked myself up and moved along.  Not sure if my time will ever come at this rate.  More and more I am becoming hopeless.  I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry, I know I must sound like a broken record with all my single talk.  It just hurts me sometimes and I don't know what to do to make me feel better.  It's just when you whant something so bad.  I just want to move to the next phase of my life.  I feel like my friends are moving along without me.
> 
> All I wanted was to be hit on by one decent man and it still hasn't happened!
> 
> Word to sum my mood up: FRUSTRATED!



Don't know how old you are doll, but I know this awesome 18 1/2  year old, He plays guitar and is studying film in college.  Sincere, good looking, and a heart of gold.  Black belt in karate, works out but isn't a muscle head.  If you are closer to NY than Canada is, I would love to put you in touch with him.   He's going to be the next Scorsese.  Heart of gold and generous to a fault.  Oh, and he surprised his mom with a dozen red roses yesterday, because he has to work tomorrow.

And he was taking her out to lunch, but a girl at work needed someone to take her shift.  Her mother was in the hospital since Tuesday, and she just came out of her coma and was starting to speak.  He had he'd want someone to take his shift if he was in that position, so would I mind going out to lunch with him early next week.  So, let's throw thoughtful into the mix.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Don't know how old you are doll, but I know this awesome 18 1/2  year old, He plays guitar and is studying film in college.  Sincere, good looking, and a heart of gold.  Black belt in karate, works out but isn't a muscle head.  If you are closer to NY than Canada is, I would love to put you in touch with him.   He's going to be the next Scorsese.  Heart of gold and generous to a fault.  Oh, and he surprised his mom with a dozen red roses yesterday, because he has to work tomorrow.
> 
> And he was taking her out to lunch, but a girl at work needed someone to take her shift.  Her mother was in the hospital since Tuesday, and she just came out of her coma and was starting to speak.  He had he'd want someone to take his shift if he was in that position, so would I mind going out to lunch with him early next week.  So, let's throw thoughtful into the mix.


 You did such a great job raising Baba! Where have you been this week? I was working on recruiting new Bishes and hoping to do a Bish Bash!


----------



## Cocolo

Caitlin, I'm so sorry you're going through this with your mom.  Maybe she's especially on edge right now with Mother's Day being tomorrow.  Being what I consider a difficult mother, I know it's hard to let go.  Not condoning your Mom in the least, I just think we are all complex mixes of all our various components.  I think one day when Baba is grown, and looks back and learns what I went through as a child he'll sit back and say "Holy Krap.  No wonder she's like that".  I guess I'm asking if perhaps, you can lay down some ground rules for just one day, and broker a a Peace and Amnesty Day with your mother for Mother's Day.  Maybe you could lay it out for you Dad, and have him lay it out for her.  If the 2 of you can each take a few steps closer, just for one day, Maybe it will make a difference, and she might try to take a few steps closer to your side more often.  Maybe that way you can draw her over to the right way to be, and she might actually like it there and give it a shot.

Really not trying to butt in here, but I think Mothers Day has to be hard on you as well, perhaps with you askiing the ethos why you can't just have a regular relationship with her like other mothers and daughters.  Or more bluntly "Why can't I just have a normal mother?"  KWIM?  Maybe if you try a peace day for tomorrow, she can play by the rules you lay out for tomorrow, and the 2 of you could each have a nice day.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> You did such a great job raising Baba! Where have you been this week? I was working on recruiting new Bishes and hoping to do a Bish Bash!




I'm sorry, I spent the week organizing  (wrong word I know) my out of the blue birthday present, checking tracking, buying myself a purse for my birthday, SIt down.....Planting planters for my front porch.  Front of my house has two 2 story white fluted pillars, holding up a mini roof - think Elvis' Graceland but he has 4 columns, I have two.  and While it's not really a porch, Stoop doesn't seem to do it justice, and steps isn't quite right either.  Anyway, Got it into my head, at long last I wanted to do planters with purple plants for either side of the door.  Did that, nice bluish pottery attached saucer, self draining pots.  Then we went out and found tall purple plant things.  Already in the right size plastic pot, so they went in well.  Couldn't stop there.  So I found 2 octogon smaller, teal shiny pots, again attached saucers and self draining.  But couldn't find plants that would do full sun in plastic pots so I could just pop them in.  OMG.  I found 2 identical 6" plastic pots, bought petunias to plant inthe plastic, my miracle grown planting soil was still dark and moist, and I actually planted 3 little petunia plants in each of the 6" pots.  I put on gardening gloves, but ugh. Still ruining my manicure.  So now those pots were done, and I had the big ones on the platform where the pillars are, and the smaller ones on the step.  Looked lovely.  But when I was finding the 2nd set of pottery, I saw 6" that matched the larger 2 gallon pots I originally bought.  So I went back, got those as well, got more petunias, different variety, still purples, and planted them.  So, had to do my nails again.  

A simple little thing like putting out plants took all week, But my outdoor environment is beocming very purple and I'm pleased.

Also, picked an 8 Gig, 1 TB, Purple Dell with 17.3 inch monitor laptop.   But no sooner did we order it, the bag I've been lusting after went on sale on Amazon.  My 525 bag was on sale for 393.00.  But now, I knew I would have to buy it from my mad money.  As a birthday present to myself.  Amazon said I could have a 20% discount on another bag because I had a hard time applying it a while ago, then the bag sold out.  (Got it later but didn't need the discount)  So, I had to talk to Amazon, and order it with them on the phone, then they gave me the additional 20 so my 525 MAB was now down to 314.99.

So, I went to add the pic of this bag to my website, and my website was down.  Had to fight with my hosting co for 2+ days, they got my site up within 2 hours, but then I couldn't make changes.  Finally this afternoon at 5, they got it all straightened out, and so, that has been my week in a nutshell.


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> I'm so sorry, Caitlin.
> 
> I am glad your dad and brother came around eventually and now see the truth.  How does your dad manage being one on one with your mom all the time now that they are alone at home?
> 
> I understand if you don't feel comfortable answering that.  I apologize if that is too invasive of a question.



I can answer that, Doll.


They're not perfect, but they're fine. My dad recognizes that she can be her own worst enemy and they regularly see a therapist to work through any issues they might have.


(My dad said he's going to bring up the futility of my mom's follow-up calls at their next appointment.)


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Caitlin, I'm so sorry you're going through this with your mom.  Maybe she's especially on edge right now with Mother's Day being tomorrow.  Being what I consider a difficult mother, I know it's hard to let go.  Not condoning your Mom in the least, I just think we are all complex mixes of all our various components.  I think one day when Baba is grown, and looks back and learns what I went through as a child he'll sit back and say "Holy Krap.  No wonder she's like that".  I guess I'm asking if perhaps, you can lay down some ground rules for just one day, and broker a a Peace and Amnesty Day with your mother for Mother's Day.  Maybe you could lay it out for you Dad, and have him lay it out for her.  If the 2 of you can each take a few steps closer, just for one day, Maybe it will make a difference, and she might try to take a few steps closer to your side more often.  Maybe that way you can draw her over to the right way to be, and she might actually like it there and give it a shot.
> 
> Really not trying to butt in here, but I think Mothers Day has to be hard on you as well, perhaps with you asking the ethos why you can't just have a regular relationship with her like other mothers and daughters.  Or more bluntly "Why can't I just have a normal mother?"  KWIM?  Maybe if you try a peace day for tomorrow, she can play by the rules you lay out for tomorrow, and the 2 of you could each have a nice day.



You're not butting in, Doll. (And you sound like a wonderful mother. You're concerned for Baba, but at the same time, you respect his boundaries.) 

I can't see her tomorrow because they live in the States. I did give her a Mother's Day present when they were in Toronto. (She loved the teapot.) 

I don't think it's just Mother's Day. I think she frequently gets like this. It's like she'd rather be right than be happy.


----------



## caitlin1214

discoAMOUR said:


> It's scary, but in a way I love thunderstorms. So strong and disruprive, yet horrifyinv and captivating. I love how intriguing nature is. Simply wonderful.
> 
> Just last night I was staring at the subway tracks and watching the trains come in, and *I was just in awe at the prowess of human imagination and execution. Who the hell thinks of theae glorious things? And the hands that construct them. *



Doll, my dad was doing that when we were at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts at the Unlock the Secrets of Tomb 10A: Egypt 2000 BC exhibit.

Part of the display involved bundles of sticks tied together with rope. He pointed them out and essentially said, "Think about it: actual hands tied these sticks together all those years ago."


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Enjoy your weekend too doll.  I give you a lot of credit,  I could never do the long distance thing.  I would get myself in too much trouble.



LoL. It has been a long 5 months, but fortunately we have daily contact with each other so that helps TREMENDOUSLY. Plus my job and social life keeps me to busy to dwell on it.   He is suppose to be back by the end of summer so I'm hoping that his deployment does not get extended again.  We have so many plans for when he gets back 





summer2815 said:


> Sorry for all the posts, dolls.  I am on my ipad.
> 
> So the wedding was a good time.  Had a blast with my best friend.
> 
> Unfortunately, no quality single men there.  Most people were coupled up.  I guess that is due to the age group I am in.
> 
> I was told there would be single men at my table and I was excited.  There was a very handsome man, but something felt a tad off to me.  Well, we put the puzzle pieces together and realized he was gay.  Nothing wrong with that, but it was disappointing for me!  It was later confirmed by his good friend that he was.  There were also two other guys there, but they looked down at their phones and didn't seem to want to be bothered by anyone.  They weren't my type either.  They were very metrosexual.  They also lived in the city and I am very much a suburbia type of gal.  I hope that makes sense.  Oh well...not my time yet.  I felt a bit sad for a bit, but I picked myself up and moved along.  Not sure if my time will ever come at this rate.  More and more I am becoming hopeless.  I can't help it.
> 
> Sorry, I know I must sound like a broken record with all my single talk.  It just hurts me sometimes and I don't know what to do to make me feel better.  It's just when you whant something so bad.  I just want to move to the next phase of my life.  I feel like my friends are moving along without me.
> 
> All I wanted was to be hit on by one decent man and it still hasn't happened!
> 
> Word to sum my mood up: FRUSTRATED!



Don't feel bad for venting....this is The BISH THREAD afterall so bish away!!! I can relate as I'm the only non married person in my local social circle too.  Just remember that everyone is envious of what they don't have.  My bff recently told me that she misses having a life like mine (sleeping in, peace and quiet, freedom, buying whatever, whenever, etc) instead of being the suburban wife and mother of a 15 month old. Funny how we both want what the other has! lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> LoL. It has been a long 5 months, but fortunately we have daily contact with each other so that helps TREMENDOUSLY. Plus my job and social life keeps me to busy to dwell on it.   He is suppose to be back by the end of summer so I'm hoping that his deployment does not get extended again.  We have so many plans for when he gets back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad for venting....this is The BISH THREAD afterall so bish away!!! I can relate as I'm the only non married person in my local social circle too.  Just remember that everyone is envious of what they don't have.  My bff recently told me that she misses having a life like mine (sleeping in, peace and quiet, freedom, buying whatever, whenever, etc) instead of being the suburban wife and mother of a 15 month old. Funny how we both want what the other has! lol



The grass is always greener, no matter what side of the fence you are on!


----------



## Kansashalo

I know! We both got had a good laugh and agreed to change places once a month. I get the baby for the day while she hangs out at my place and enjoys the day doing what she wants. LOL


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I know! We both got had a good laugh and agreed to change places once a month. I get the baby for the day while she hangs out at my place and enjoys the day doing what she wants. LOL



You're a wonderful friend!


----------



## V0N1B2

Cocolo said:


> Don't know how old you are doll, *but I know this awesome 18 1/2  year old,* He plays guitar and is studying film in college.  Sincere, good looking, and a heart of gold.  Black belt in karate, works out but isn't a muscle head.  If you are closer to NY than Canada is, I would love to put you in touch with him.   He's going to be the next Scorsese.  Heart of gold and generous to a fault.  Oh, and he surprised his mom with a dozen red roses yesterday, because he has to work tomorrow.
> 
> And he was taking her out to lunch, but a girl at work needed someone to take her shift.  Her mother was in the hospital since Tuesday, and she just came out of her coma and was starting to speak.  He had he'd want someone to take his shift if he was in that position, so would I mind going out to lunch with him early next week.  *So, let's throw thoughtful into the mix.*


Looks like I popped back in this thread just in time. 
Thoughtful is great but doll, you had me at 18 1/2 and guitar....
Sorry.  Too creepy?  I have candy.

Did you guys find Tweegy yet?  
summer:  Did you actually _tell _the guys at this wedding how fabulous you are?  Sometimes they're a bit daft (I know, right? crazy)  I find if you walk up to them and introduce yourself as "Hi, I'm summer2815, I'm really super awesome, I'm kind of a big deal in Arizona, Illinois and North Carolina. *supermodel pose*  Can I buy you a drink at the open bar?" 
You need to come up here to visit - you need some serious flirtfidence training.


----------



## Cocolo

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like I popped back in this thread just in time.
> Thoughtful is great but doll, you had me at 18 1/2 and guitar....
> Sorry.  Too creepy?  *I have candy*.
> 
> Did you guys find Tweegy yet?
> summer:  Did you actually _tell _the guys at this wedding how fabulous you are?  Sometimes they're a bit daft (I know, right? crazy)  I find if you walk up to them and introduce yourself as "Hi, I'm summer2815, I'm really super awesome, I'm kind of a big deal in Arizona, Illinois and North Carolina. *supermodel pose*  Can I buy you a drink at the open bar?"
> You need to come up here to visit - you need some serious flirtfidence training.



He doesn't eat candy, never did.  Used to trade his halloween bag of candy to his father for a toy.     But sorry V0n, depending on her age and location, I'm saving him for Summer.  

Tweegy is just away for a while.  She's going through some difficult times, so if we can keep her in our thoughts and prayers, I'm thinking that would be awesome.  

I think your flirtfidence is awesome.  And remember to work the eyes.  Throw in some heavy eye language.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> You did such a great job raising Baba! Where have you been this week? I was working on recruiting new Bishes and hoping to do a Bish Bash!




Hey doll, it's mothers day, let's have an open house for the prospective new Bishes.!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Bzemom

discoAMOUR said:


> It's scary, but in a way I love thunderstorms. So strong and disruprive, yet horrifyinv and captivating. I love how intriguing nature is. Simply wonderful.
> 
> Just last night I was staring at the subway tracks and watching the trains come in, and I was just in awe at the prowess of human imagination and execution. Who the hell thinks of theae glorious things? And the hands that construct them. Im just amazed at what we can achieve. Seriously, sometimes I catch myself just rediscovering life around me. Ive been doing this a lot lately. I'm just grateful to be alive, and sometimes I dont remember that it's really a gift.
> 
> Sorry...the thunderstorms just brought me back to good times when I was very young and stupid, swimming in the rain.
> 
> Ummm, my name is Disco, and I love life. LoL thanks for letting me share ya'll. I just had a really good moment.


 
you are a beautiful lady. I am so sorry for you loss. Keep looking for the good moments. Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass but learning to dance in the rain





Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Disco, I'm sorry for the loss in your family.   I can't imagine what your Aunt is going through.
> 
> Caitlin, here is a  for you and everything that you go through with your mom.  Wow, I know my mom can be a little overbearing at times (as most moms can be) but it is nothing like what you have to go through.  I do hope that things do get better with time for you.
> 
> I've been doing well, just managing work as we are going through an organizational transformation and some people just don't know what to do with themselves.  Me and Air Force guy are still going strong although I will have to say that being with someone that is active military is a very different experience.  Nothing bad or too stressful that I can't handle, but just different. lol
> 
> Enjoy your weekend dolls!


. 

have  you been able to see him?



caitlin1214 said:


> I hate the fact that there might be a blow-up but I do appreciate the fact that he's standing up for me more.
> 
> (Growing up, he didn't defend me enough against my mother, even when she was being unreasonable. I don't resent him, He was drinking the Kool-Aid at the time, as was my brother. Back then, the consensus was: My mom's right, I'm wrong. My brother saw me as the cause of our family fights and resented me for it. My dad didn't defend me.)
> 
> They realize now that I wasn't the bad kid and they've both apologized and I treasure the relationship I have with each of them.


----------



## Kansashalo

Bzemom said:


> have  you been able to see him?



Yes - we Skype every Saturday and maybe once during the week, depending on work schedules for both of us.  But emails daily.  I'll be glad when he's back and I can get to sleep before 10pm again. lol


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Happy Mother's Day!

 Caitlin 

I am so sorry for your loss Disco

Kansas I am glad things are going well for you and your guy!

Nothing new here. I was lazy last week and only worked out twice. This week I am I am getting back on track damn it!


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> He doesn't eat candy, never did.  Used to trade his halloween bag of candy to his father for a toy.     But sorry V0n, depending on her age and location, I'm saving him for Summer.
> 
> Tweegy is just away for a while.  She's going through some difficult times, so if we can keep her in our thoughts and prayers, I'm thinking that would be awesome.
> 
> I think your flirtfidence is awesome.  And remember to work the eyes.  Throw in some heavy eye language.



Coco, you are too darn cute!  If I was only younger, but I got 10 years on him!  Shucks!  He seems like an awesome catch though.  Nice guys are so very hard to come by.  He will make someone very happy one day!  

Happy Mothers Day to you!


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Yes - we Skype every Saturday and maybe once during the week, depending on work schedules for both of us.  But emails daily.  I'll be glad when he's back and I can get to sleep before 10pm again. lol



Kansas, I am so happy for you!


----------



## summer2815

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like I popped back in this thread just in time.
> Thoughtful is great but doll, you had me at 18 1/2 and guitar....
> Sorry.  Too creepy?  I have candy.
> 
> Did you guys find Tweegy yet?
> summer:  Did you actually _tell _the guys at this wedding how fabulous you are?  Sometimes they're a bit daft (I know, right? crazy)  I find if you walk up to them and introduce yourself as "Hi, I'm summer2815, I'm really super awesome, I'm kind of a big deal in Arizona, Illinois and North Carolina. *supermodel pose*  Can I buy you a drink at the open bar?"
> You need to come up here to visit - you need some serious flirtfidence training.



Man, I live for your posts.  They give me life!

I wish I lived by you.  I dont know a damn thing about flirting.  I am too shy and awkward with men.


----------



## summer2815

Where has Sassys been?


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Where has Sassys been?



I'm not sure, she was having some health issues, nothing major but a nuisance nonetheless. Let's send her good vibes, maybe she met someone!


----------



## Kansashalo

Wait....there is a "Flirtfidence" class coming up?


----------



## V0N1B2

Yeah.
Check out my post in the "who should pay for dates" thread.
I put a link to my 2013 cowboy roundup dating workshop in my signature there.


----------



## V0N1B2

summer2815 said:


> Coco, you are too darn cute!  *If I was only younger, but I got 10 years on him!  Shucks!*  He seems like an awesome catch though.  Nice guys are so very hard to come by.  He will make someone very happy one day!
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to you!


summer summer summer.
Have you been paying attention?   So you're like 28ish? I fail to see an issue.
Your age, divided in half. plus seven.
Oh wait.  No.  *dammit*  There has to be some kind of way we can make this work.  I know, I've done it for myself a few times.  Like last Thanksgiving weekend...
Okay so half your age, plus... uh... hmpf.  Wait? Where do you live? If it's a state with an "A, E, I or O" in the name, then the formula is null and void.  Ummm...
I'm gonna have to regroup, grab a wobbly-pop and start fresh in the morning.
Don't forget the formula though, okay?
There's going to be a test later so...


----------



## summer2815

V0N1B2 said:


> summer summer summer.
> Have you been paying attention?   So you're like 28ish? I fail to see an issue.
> Your age, divided in half. plus seven.
> Oh wait.  No.  *dammit*  There has to be some kind of way we can make this work.  I know, I've done it for myself a few times.  Like last Thanksgiving weekend...
> Okay so half your age, plus... uh... hmpf.  Wait? Where do you live? If it's a state with an "A, E, I or O" in the name, then the formula is null and void.  Ummm...
> I'm gonna have to regroup, grab a wobbly-pop and start fresh in the morning.
> Don't forget the formula though, okay?
> There's going to be a test later so...



CAN'T.STOP.LAUGHING.



I am soon to be 29!  My birthday is next month.

...and I live in a state that begins with an "N" so I guess the formula still stands!

___

Happy Monday all!

Just found out one of my new favorite shows was cancelled (Go On).  Disappointed by that as I would laugh my arse off watching it.

I also love me some Matthew Perry.

Boo...


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not sure, she was having some health issues, nothing major but a nuisance nonetheless. Let's send her good vibes, maybe she met someone!



I am sorry to hear that.  Will definitely be sending her some good vibes!


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!!!!

Crazy busy last couple of days, so I have been absent. 

Happy Belated Mother's Day!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! *waves*


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

Hiya Dolls.  Happy Tuesday.  Wanna see a quick pic?  It's a mother's day present and 2 birthday presents that just arrived.  The Bag is from me to myself.    But it's a birthday present and the purple laptop is a birthday present from SugarB.  We're setting it up, and he's taking it and wrapping it up for my birthday.  And the roses, from Baba.  He knows how to treat his Mama!







So, bag is being treated and saved for my Birthday, Puter is being saved for my birthday.  

I got the Roses, Earrings and a bag, Dinner out, and one day this week, Baba is taking me out for lunch.  One happy Bish over here.  The bag was an old school Eggplant Nikki.  I love these women who buy bags, put them in the sleeper stuffed in their closets, and never use them.  Then 2 or 3 years later they decide to sell, and I grab them.  Bag still had the handles wrapped, and the plastic on the metal name plate inside.


----------



## summer2815

I love the bag, Coco.  However, that purple laptop is the ish!


----------



## Cocolo

I know.  and with that laptop, 8 gb, ram, i tb of something else. HD backlit screen, too much stuff to list,  it is the BOMB.  It's not touch screen, because I had 17" and didn't want to go down.  It's 17.3 and the touchpad does a lot of the stuff that the touch screen would have.  So, after the Laptop, I wasn't going to ask for a bag, so I whipped out some made money, and bought it myself.  I had been lurking drooling over the bag, and then the day after we ordered the laptop, the bag went on sale.  I haven't bought many bags myself, but I needed this one.   

And how about the dozen red roses from my Baba?  He is the best. I'm busy customizing the display of the new puter.  It is so purple.  I knew the cover was, but when I saw the inside, I was there.  Waiting for it to be shipped was agony.


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> I love the bag, Coco.  *However, that purple laptop is the ish!*



It sure is!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang girl, you really love purple!!! 

Happy belated Mother's Day!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls.  Happy Tuesday.  Wanna see a quick pic?  It's a mother's day present and 2 birthday presents that just arrived.  The Bag is from me to myself.    But it's a birthday present and the purple laptop is a birthday present from SugarB.  We're setting it up, and he's taking it and wrapping it up for my birthday.  And the roses, from Baba.  He knows how to treat his Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, bag is being treated and saved for my Birthday, Puter is being saved for my birthday.
> 
> I got the Roses, Earrings and a bag, Dinner out, and one day this week, Baba is taking me out for lunch.  One happy Bish over here.  The bag was an old school Eggplant Nikki.  I love these women who buy bags, put them in the sleeper stuffed in their closets, and never use them.  Then 2 or 3 years later they decide to sell, and I grab them.  Bag still had the handles wrapped, and the plastic on the metal name plate inside.


 I die!


----------



## summer2815

It is 1:05 and I have already mentally checked out of work.


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> It is 1:05 and I have already mentally checked out of work.



lol Girl, sometimes it hits me around 10am, so you're doing good.   Sounds like an "organize my file drawer/file folders" afternoon for you.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls. Happy Tuesday. Wanna see a quick pic? It's a mother's day present and 2 birthday presents that just arrived. The Bag is from me to myself.  But it's a birthday present and the purple laptop is a birthday present from SugarB. We're setting it up, and he's taking it and wrapping it up for my birthday. And the roses, from Baba. He knows how to treat his Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, bag is being treated and saved for my Birthday, Puter is being saved for my birthday.
> 
> I got the Roses, Earrings and a bag, Dinner out, and one day this week, Baba is taking me out for lunch. One happy Bish over here. The bag was an old school Eggplant Nikki. I love these women who buy bags, put them in the sleeper stuffed in their closets, and never use them. Then 2 or 3 years later they decide to sell, and I grab them. Bag still had the handles wrapped, and the plastic on the metal name plate inside.


 
LOVE the purple laptop! Was it sent to Colorware?


----------



## chantal1922

Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls.  Happy Tuesday.  Wanna see a quick pic?  It's a mother's day present and 2 birthday presents that just arrived.  The Bag is from me to myself.    But it's a birthday present and the purple laptop is a birthday present from SugarB.  We're setting it up, and he's taking it and wrapping it up for my birthday.  And the roses, from Baba.  He knows how to treat his Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, bag is being treated and saved for my Birthday, Puter is being saved for my birthday.
> 
> I got the Roses, Earrings and a bag, Dinner out, and one day this week, Baba is taking me out for lunch.  One happy Bish over here.  The bag was an old school Eggplant Nikki.  I love these women who buy bags, put them in the sleeper stuffed in their closets, and never use them.  Then 2 or 3 years later they decide to sell, and I grab them.  Bag still had the handles wrapped, and the plastic on the metal name plate inside.



OMG that purple laptop is amaze!



summer2815 said:


> It is 1:05 and I have already mentally checked out of work.



This happens to me everyday after lunch.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> LOVE the purple laptop! Was it sent to Colorware?




No Special puters made by Dell for (are you sitting down?) Walmart.  SugarB wanted to get me a touch screen, but they don't  even make them  in the bigger screens.  So, I rememberedDell did purple a few years ago,  (I have a plum Dell now, but it's only the cover, the rest is silver) so I called them and the bastids said they don't do colors anymore, not for a few years.  So, undaunted I google Purple Laptop and it said look at walmart.  Found just what I wanted, for less than Amazon or the others wanted.  I am thrilled (OK SugarB is thrilled)  with the specs for me,  and then gorgeous  to boot.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> No Special puters made by Dell for (are you sitting down?) Walmart. SugarB wanted to get me a touch screen, but they don't even make them in the bigger screens. So, I rememberedDell did purple a few years ago, (I have a plum Dell now, but it's only the cover, the rest is silver) so I called them and the bastids said they don't do colors anymore, not for a few years. So, undaunted I google Purple Laptop and it said look at walmart. Found just what I wanted, for less than Amazon or the others wanted. I am thrilled (OK SugarB is thrilled) with the specs for me, and then gorgeous to boot.


 
Cool! Does anyone know where people get black macbooks from? I have seen people with them recently and I thought they stopped making them years ago.


----------



## nano_rox

Sassys said:


> Cool! Does anyone know where people get black macbooks from? I have seen people with them recently and I thought they stopped making them years ago.




They may be refurbished ones or they could be the new Macbooks with a matte black case on them. I haven't seen any of them myself, but that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Cool! Does anyone know where people get black macbooks from? I have seen people with them recently and I thought they stopped making them years ago.



I will gladly look doll, and if I can't find on, I'll ask Mr. PuterHead (SugarB) about it.  He's got guys.  If they're out there, we'll find one.

I mean Dell flat out told me they didn't make them, they neglected to say "Except for a special order from Walmart."  lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, the KK saga continues. I can't wait for the Kimye blowup!


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, the KK saga continues. I can't wait for the Kimye blowup!



I was just snooping around in there.  What makes people think there will be one?


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> I was just snooping around in there.  What makes people think there will be one?


 The K machine has started putting out things like Kim saying " We live such different lives ", etc. There's a front cover today on a gossip rag saying Kanye is gay, and lastly, our girl Sassys posted a blurb saying Kanye wants a paternity test. The end is near..As Wendy Williams said on WWHL last night, Kanye will be around til 30 seconds after the baby's birth!


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> The K machine has started putting out things like Kim saying " We live such different lives ", etc. There's a front cover today on a gossip rag saying Kanye is gay, and lastly, our girl Sassys posted a blurb saying Kanye wants a paternity test. The end is near..As Wendy Williams said on WWHL last night, Kanye will be around til 30 seconds after the baby's birth!



Her life is such a hot mess!  It's sad!


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Her life is such a hot mess!  It's sad!


It is kind of sad, I think she brings alot of this nonsense on herself. First off, I don't think she likes herself, why else would she have all this plastic surgery she doesn't need. Second, she can't stand on her own 2 feet for any amount of time. After the split from Hump she should have taken time to be on her own for a bit, but no, she had to jump into relationship with Kanye. Then pregnant, it's like watching a trainwreck.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> It is kind of sad, I think she brings alot of this nonsense on herself. First off, I don't think she likes herself, why else would she have all this plastic surgery she doesn't need. Second, she can't stand on her own 2 feet for any amount of time. After the split from Hump she should have taken time to be on her own for a bit, but no, she had to jump into relationship with Kanye. Then pregnant, it's like watching a trainwreck.



You're spot on, Chow.  It is like watching a trainwreck.  She was such an exotic and beautiful woman and look what she did to herself.  She did not need any of that nonsense plastic surgery.  It is a shame!  

She probably threw away one of the few men that would have actually stuck by her too.  I never minded Kris H.  He seemed real to me.  I also liked that he preferred her with less make-up, etc.


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> You're spot on, Chow.  It is like watching a trainwreck.  She was such an exotic and beautiful woman and look what she did to herself.  She did not need any of that nonsense plastic surgery.  It is a shame!
> 
> She probably threw away one of the few men that would have actually stuck by her too.  I never minded Kris H.  He seemed real to me.  I also liked that he preferred her with less make-up, etc.


 Spot on Summer. I kind of knew Kris was doomed when he told her no one would care about her in 5 years. She couldn't handle the truth. Kris would have treated her like a Princess. I hope some day she sees this. At least Hump can sit on the sidelines this time around and be glad it is not him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Cool! Does anyone know where people get black macbooks from? I have seen people with them recently and I thought they stopped making them years ago.


You could get a 'skin' made.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok dolls, I've tried to stay out of the Kim thread, but the pull is too great.  I'm going in, but if I'm not back in an hour send help?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Ok dolls, I've tried to stay out of the Kim thread, but the pull is too great.  I'm going in, but if I'm not back in an hour send help?


 It hasn't been this exciting since she dumped the divorce on Hump!


----------



## Cocolo

ok Dolls I'm back.  Phew.  I got in and out without making a single post.  It was so hard not to.  But I'm staying out of trouble.   I feel so bad if they are splitting up.  After being raised by a money hungry ho bag who's ready to scoop up the money with her vagina, Kim deserves a man who loves her.  Oh wait, she had one but wouldn't let him move his stuff in after the wedding.  Never mind.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hey Sexy Bishes!!! I've missed ya'll...been caught up with family stuff. 

FABULOUS Gifts COCO!!! WOW! A purple computer...Lovin itttt!!!



caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, my dad was doing that when we were at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts at the Unlock the Secrets of Tomb 10A: Egypt 2000 BC exhibit.
> 
> Part of the display involved bundles of sticks tied together with rope. He pointed them out and essentially said, "Think about it: actual hands tied these sticks together all those years ago."



Your dad is mad cool! I like that.



Bzemom said:


> you are a beautiful lady. I am so sorry for you loss. Keep looking for the good moments. Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass but learning to dance in the rain



You are so sweet! Thanks so much for the love!!! It just feels so strange to know that when i call her, she's not gonna pick up and curse me out for taking too long to call, or answer back when i text her, or look at her latest party pictures on FB...She was just starting to get her life together. Was going take the EMT test the day after she died, and she was so proud of herself, we were all so proud of her. My poor poor Phi Phi. Thanks everyone for being so supportive. I really appreciate it. Makes me feel all warm inside!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

chowlover2 said:


> The K machine has started putting out things like Kim saying " We live such different lives ", etc. There's a front cover today on a gossip rag saying Kanye is gay, and lastly, our girl Sassys posted a blurb saying Kanye wants a paternity test. The end is near..As Wendy Williams said on WWHL last night, Kanye will be around til 30 seconds after the baby's birth!



OH crap..my jaw just dropped! Daaaamnnn...so true!



chowlover2 said:


> It is kind of sad, I think she brings alot of this nonsense on herself. First off, I don't think she likes herself, why else would she have all this plastic surgery she doesn't need. Second, she can't stand on her own 2 feet for any amount of time. After the split from Hump she should have taken time to be on her own for a bit, but no, she had to jump into relationship with Kanye. Then pregnant, it's like watching a trainwreck.



Some people, men & women, don't like to be alone. They NEED to be in a relationship to feel normal. It's a terrible thing that she just doesn't love herself enough. That's what i think is a major issue with that chick. 



chowlover2 said:


> It is kind of sad, I think she brings alot of this nonsense on herself. First off, I don't think she likes herself, why else would she have all this plastic surgery she doesn't need. Second, she can't stand on her own 2 feet for any amount of time. After the split from Hump she should have taken time to be on her own for a bit, but no, she had to jump into relationship with Kanye. Then pregnant, it's like watching a trainwreck.



That's exactly what i think! she has NO love for herself, and no respect for herself. Her mother set/s an awful example for her children. She's beautiful already and can't find any happiness with herself. She wants men to make her happy...that's not gonna happen til she can make her self thoroughly happy. And that goes for everyone, any one of us.



Cocolo said:


> ok Dolls I'm back.  Phew.  I got in and out without making a single post.  It was so hard not to.  But I'm staying out of trouble.   I feel so bad if they are splitting up.  After being raised by a money hungry ho bag who's ready to scoop up the money with her vagina, Kim deserves a man who loves her.  Oh wait, she had one but wouldn't let him move his stuff in after the wedding.  Never mind.



OOOOHHHH Shiiiiii---!!! so true!


----------



## summer2815

Hey bishes!

We are having some beautiful weather here today!  Puts a smile on my face!

One day closer to the weekend!  

How is everyone doing?


----------



## summer2815

IT'S FRIDAY!  

Where is everyone!?!?!?


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Friday Dolls! What a glorious day!


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls.  Happy Tuesday.  Wanna see a quick pic?  It's a mother's day present and 2 birthday presents that just arrived.  The Bag is from me to myself.    But it's a birthday present and the purple laptop is a birthday present from SugarB.  We're setting it up, and he's taking it and wrapping it up for my birthday.  And the roses, from Baba.  He knows how to treat his Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, bag is being treated and saved for my Birthday, Puter is being saved for my birthday.
> 
> I got the Roses, Earrings and a bag, Dinner out, and one day this week, Baba is taking me out for lunch.  One happy Bish over here.  The bag was an old school Eggplant Nikki.  I love these women who buy bags, put them in the sleeper stuffed in their closets, and never use them.  Then 2 or 3 years later they decide to sell, and I grab them.  Bag still had the handles wrapped, and the plastic on the metal name plate inside.




Lovely presents, Doll! 



summer2815 said:


> It is 1:05 and I have already mentally checked out of work.




Haha! Yesterday, I completely blanked on the woman's name who works in my office's Finance Department. 



discoAMOUR said:


> Your dad is mad cool! I like that.




I do, too. And the thing is, if it wasn't pointed out, I don't think people would think about it. I would imagine they would just see things on display in a museum. 

And there's nothing wrong with that. But when you stop to think about people carving/tying/making the things that are in the display case now, it gives you a whole other appreciation for everything.

Which is why, when I heard the extent of what robbers did to the tomb and to the graves, I teared up a little. Those were real people and their resting place was just desecrated. 


_The exhibits blurb reads: They survived two fires, the onslaught of robbers, and the effects of four thousand years underground. Now, these masterworks from an Egyptian tomb of the Middle Kingdom (20401640 BC) will be on view in a special exhibition at the Museum of Fine Arts, Boston (MFA), from October 18, 2009, through May 16, 2010. 
_
Rest of the article here: 
http://www.artdaily.org/index.asp?int_sec=2&int_new=33048#.UZbze6KsiSp


----------



## caitlin1214

I hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend.


I'm going to a party at a friend's place on Saturday. I head home on Sunday and plan to do nothing. Then on Monday I'm going to see The Great Gatsby with the guy I met at the Cinco de Mayo party.

(I'd love to bring him to tomorrow's thing, but it involves travelling out of town and staying overnight. I met the guy two weeks ago. My goal is to get to the point where I can comfortably invite him to our Canada Day party.)

Another meet up group is doing a Karaoke Night June 1st, and I mentioned that to him, so hopefully we'll both be at that.


----------



## Lapis

Bishes I'm bacccccck!!!!!!!!!
What's up, engagements? pregnancies? new men? Spill! 

Nothing new here MIL is bugging me duh! Bit is always sick, duh! New set of testing to be done this summer on her immune system, she missed a total of 5 weeks of school that's a lot so we've realized getting her in the big world has brought up issues we didn't know she even had; big bit is doing his testing and just started learning to drive ekkk, hubby loves his new job and they love him.
I'm the same.


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> Bishes I'm bacccccck!!!!!!!!!
> What's up, engagements? pregnancies? new men? Spill!
> 
> Nothing new here MIL is bugging me duh! Bit is always sick, duh! New set of testing to be done this summer on her immune system, she missed a total of 5 weeks of school that's a lot so we've realized getting her in the big world has brought up issues we didn't know she even had; big bit is doing his testing and just started learning to drive ekkk, hubby loves his new job and they love him.
> I'm the same.


 Hey Doll, good to see you are still alive and kicking! Things are pretty much the same here, I guess there is something to be said for consistency!


----------



## chantal1922

Good to see you Lapis! Meh it has been a gloomy weekend. Right now I am at the nail shop waiting for my toes to dry. I got a medium shade of lavender on my toes.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Lapis

Chow I won't say a word against consistency it's keeping my behind sane  How are the fur kids?

Chantal nice to "see" you, are you enjoying the job?

I'm on the hunt for a blue tote, I've been looking at the coach bleecker weekender but it's too big for everyday and the smaller one just isn't as attractive to me, I can't do $600 for a bag that I can't see myself using some what frequently.

For the techie ladies I now have a new laptop, hubby got me an ultrabook, it's so fricking cool, I have a touch screen it's going to be terribly under utilized but well loved


----------



## CobaltBlu

*grabs purple laptop and runs*


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Lapis! The job keeps me busy but I enjoy it!


----------



## Sassys

Lapis said:


> Bishes I'm bacccccck!!!!!!!!!
> What's up, engagements? pregnancies? new men? Spill!
> 
> Nothing new here MIL is bugging me duh! Bit is always sick, duh! New set of testing to be done this summer on her immune system, she missed a total of 5 weeks of school that's a lot so we've realized getting her in the big world has brought up issues we didn't know she even had; big bit is doing his testing and just started learning to drive ekkk, hubby loves his new job and they love him.
> I'm the same.


 
Welcome home doll!


----------



## Sassys

Rainy Monday mornings are the WORST!

I stayed in bed all day yesterday and took 2 naps lol. I feel like crawling back to my bed now.

I have the most annoying co-worker. Her office is next to mine and she can't even have a normal laugh. She is so damn loud and it is driving me crazy . Another co-worker asked her to please lower her voice and she refuses.


----------



## Ladybug09

I thank God everyday for having a job, but I'm so freaking ready to get out of this dang Admin position that was supposed to be temp. I wanted to at least do a year so I didn't have one of those 'crazy' points on my resume...but I have got to get the h#ll up outta here...I don't like my schedule being at someone else's beck and call.

Added to that, I'm temporarily working in another office as the previous lady left. So now, I have to work an earlier shift...I was so annoyed this am, cause I had a dental appt, and OF COURSE no one remembered and I get all these people coming at me this am, 'where were you, is everything ok, etc' ARgggggggg I hate this place. I'm trying to maintain my cool, so I apologize in advance for all of my venting here. 

Then the other girl, who is the other admin in this office, she is ALWAYS out sick...she's out now as I speak.

Just keepy me in your prayers...I'm already plotting my escape...Just pray that I make the right decision/move.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I thank God everyday for having a job, but I'm so freaking ready to get out of this dang Admin position that was supposed to be temp. I wanted to at least do a year so I didn't have one of those 'crazy' points on my resume...but I have got to get the h#ll up outta here...I don't like my schedule being at someone else's beck and call.
> 
> Added to that, I'm temporarily working in another office as the previous lady left. So now, I have to work an earlier shift...I was so annoyed this am, cause I had a dental appt, and OF COURSE no one remembered and I get all these people coming at me this am, 'where were you, is everything ok, etc' ARgggggggg I hate this place. I'm trying to maintain my cool, so I apologize in advance for all of my venting here.
> 
> Then the other girl, who is the other admin in this office, she is ALWAYS out sick...she's out now as I speak.
> 
> Just keepy me in your prayers...I'm already plotting my escape...Just pray that I make the right decision/move.


The right job is out there for you!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I thank God everyday for having a job, but I'm so freaking ready to get out of this dang Admin position that was supposed to be temp. I wanted to at least do a year so I didn't have one of those 'crazy' points on my resume...but I have got to get the h#ll up outta here...I don't like my schedule being at someone else's beck and call.
> 
> Added to that, I'm temporarily working in another office as the previous lady left. So now, I have to work an earlier shift...I was so annoyed this am, cause I had a dental appt, and OF COURSE no one remembered and I get all these people coming at me this am, 'where were you, is everything ok, etc' ARgggggggg I hate this place. I'm trying to maintain my cool, so I apologize in advance for all of my venting here.
> 
> Then the other girl, who is the other admin in this office, she is ALWAYS out sick...she's out now as I speak.
> 
> 
> Just keepy me in your prayers...I'm already plotting my escape...Just pray that I make the right decision/move.


 
Hang in there Ladybug.


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Just keepy me in your prayers...I'm already plotting my escape...Just pray that I make the right decision/move.



Hang in there, ladybug.  It may take some time, but it always works out in the end.  We are rooting for you!

Vent away if you need to!  Heck, I am going to vent right now...

Not job related, but my single status related.  I know, I know.  I must sound like a broken record to the lovely people on TPF.  
So, my new attitude is trying not to focus on being single.  Just accepting what God has given me and being thankful for it.  Trying to realize that He gives me exactly what I need when I need it.  It's His timetable and it is up to him.

Any time I try to stay positive, I feel like I get "kicked".  Trying not to get down in the dumps, but it is difficult.  Anyways, I receive an email from my college roommate this morning.  She was with another college friend and they want us to meet up along with another college friend.  In total, there are 4 of us.  Well, the 3 of them are married.  The one girl said they should bring the hubbies along too so they can hang out.  Now, I don't know if this means separately from us or all together?  I have a feeling I will be the 7th wheel and I just don't want that.  While it would be nice to see them, I know what will happen.  Conversation will turn to their relationships and babies and I will feel badly about myself.  It's sad that I have to limit my social activities because I feel so left out when I go sometimes.

____

It's nice to see lapis back!

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends.


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> *grabs purple laptop and runs*



Hey CB!  Glad to see you but get your puter picking paws off my purple puter.



SugarB, aka Mr. PuterHead, has been helping me set it up.  I have so much stuff after using this puter for 4 years, I'm putting a lot on the server he set up for our home network, and grabbing it from there.

But I agree, it is grabworthy.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> I hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> I'm going to a party at a friend's place on Saturday. I head home on Sunday and plan to do nothing. Then on Monday I'm going to see The Great Gatsby with the guy I met at the Cinco de Mayo party.
> 
> (I'd love to bring him to tomorrow's thing, but it involves travelling out of town and staying overnight. I met the guy two weeks ago. My goal is to get to the point where I can comfortably invite him to our Canada Day party.)
> 
> Another meet up group is doing a Karaoke Night June 1st, and I mentioned that to him, so hopefully we'll both be at that.



This sounds great.  What is he like?  And, have a fun time with Karaoke Night.  Do you sing well?  My singing would scare the krap out of him.



Lapis said:


> Bishes I'm bacccccck!!!!!!!!!
> What's up, engagements? pregnancies? new men? Spill!
> 
> Nothing new here MIL is bugging me duh! Bit is always sick, duh! New set of testing to be done this summer on her immune system, she missed a total of 5 weeks of school that's a lot so we've realized getting her in the big world has brought up issues we didn't know she even had; big bit is doing his testing and just started learning to drive ekkk, hubby loves his new job and they love him.
> I'm the same.



Yay.  Wonderful that you're back.  Things sound very busy for you, but the job being good, and Big Bit learning to drive.  It's a scary but exciting time for them.  Sorry  things aren't better with your MIL.  



chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, good to see you are still alive and kicking! Things are pretty much the same here, I guess there is something to be said for consistency!



Hiya Chow.  I came back here when I almost said something in the Kim thread that would have been untoward about Kim's relationship.  If you can't say something nice, go back to the Bish thread.  



chantal1922 said:


> Good to see you Lapis! Meh it has been a gloomy weekend. Right now I am at the nail shop waiting for my toes to dry. I got a medium shade of lavender on my toes.



Ooooh, lavender toes?  Sounds lovely.  There should be more purple in the world



Lapis said:


> Chow I won't say a word against consistency it's keeping my behind sane  How are the fur kids?
> 
> Chantal nice to "see" you, are you enjoying the job?
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a blue tote, I've been looking at the coach bleecker weekender but it's too big for everyday and the smaller one just isn't as attractive to me, I can't do $600 for a bag that I can't see myself using some what frequently.
> 
> For the techie ladies I now have a new laptop, hubby got me an ultrabook, it's so fricking cool, I have a touch screen it's going to be terribly under utilized but well loved



Congratulations on the new puter Lapis.  Touch screen is great, but I couldn't get touch in purple.    Now I'm running off to google Ultrabook.    Enjoy it, and now you have no excuse to stay away.


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> I thank God everyday for having a job, but I'm so freaking ready to get out of this dang Admin position that was supposed to be temp. I wanted to at least do a year so I didn't have one of those 'crazy' points on my resume...but I have got to get the h#ll up outta here...I don't like my schedule being at someone else's beck and call.
> 
> Added to that, I'm temporarily working in another office as the previous lady left. So now, I have to work an earlier shift...I was so annoyed this am, cause I had a dental appt, and OF COURSE no one remembered and I get all these people coming at me this am, 'where were you, is everything ok, etc' ARgggggggg I hate this place. I'm trying to maintain my cool, so I apologize in advance for all of my venting here.
> 
> Then the other girl, who is the other admin in this office, she is ALWAYS out sick...she's out now as I speak.
> 
> Just keepy me in your prayers...I'm already plotting my escape...Just pray that I make the right decision/move.



Doll, things will get better for you.  Plotting your escape is the first step to your new opportunity.  Visualize what it is that you want to do, and then you can plot not only your escape, but your next venture as well.



summer2815 said:


> Hang in there, ladybug.  It may take some time, but it always works out in the end.  We are rooting for you!
> 
> Vent away if you need to!  Heck, I am going to vent right now...
> 
> Not job related, but my single status related.  I know, I know.  I must sound like a broken record to the lovely people on TPF.
> So, my new attitude is trying not to focus on being single.  Just accepting what God has given me and being thankful for it.  Trying to realize that He gives me exactly what I need when I need it.  It's His timetable and it is up to him.
> 
> Any time I try to stay positive, I feel like I get "kicked".  Trying not to get down in the dumps, but it is difficult.  Anyways, I receive an email from my college roommate this morning.  She was with another college friend and they want us to meet up along with another college friend.  In total, there are 4 of us.  Well, the 3 of them are married.  The one girl said they should bring the hubbies along too so they can hang out.  Now, I don't know if this means separately from us or all together?  I have a feeling I will be the 7th wheel and I just don't want that.  While it would be nice to see them, I know what will happen.  Conversation will turn to their relationships and babies and I will feel badly about myself.  It's sad that I have to limit my social activities because I feel so left out when I go sometimes.
> 
> ____
> 
> It's nice to see lapis back!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends.



Hi Summer, that is a difficult choice for you to make.  When you're single, it always seems like the grass is greener.  But aside from a brand new newly wed,  every wife and mother is somehow asking themselves  where did their "me time" go.  If you can draw on your 'independance is wonderful' vibe, and go there totally put together and put forth an air of your Spectacular Single life, you'll go there and shine.  Imagine all the times they get dressed and made up only to end up wearing the stink of spitup. You will probably have a better time if you arm yourself with this confidence.  You'll have time to focus on your desire for marriage and kids when the weekend is over.  If you put out 'happy' you'll feel happy.

Otherwise, don't go and spend the weekend instead with a little spa treatment followed by a quart of haagen dazs Midnight Cookies and Cream with a bottle of Skynny Girl Coconut Vodka.  Either way you'll have fun.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Hang in there, ladybug.  It may take some time, but it always works out in the end.  We are rooting for you!
> 
> Vent away if you need to!  Heck, I am going to vent right now...
> 
> Not job related, but my single status related.  I know, I know.  I must sound like a broken record to the lovely people on TPF.
> So, my new attitude is trying not to focus on being single.  Just accepting what God has given me and being thankful for it.  Trying to realize that He gives me exactly what I need when I need it.  It's His timetable and it is up to him.
> 
> Any time I try to stay positive, I feel like I get "kicked".  Trying not to get down in the dumps, but it is difficult.  Anyways, I receive an email from my college roommate this morning.  She was with another college friend and they want us to meet up along with another college friend.  In total, there are 4 of us.  Well, the 3 of them are married.  The one girl said they should bring the hubbies along too so they can hang out.  Now, I don't know if this means separately from us or all together?  I have a feeling I will be the 7th wheel and I just don't want that.  While it would be nice to see them, I know what will happen.  Conversation will turn to their relationships and babies and I will feel badly about myself.  It's sad that I have to limit my social activities because I feel so left out when I go sometimes.
> 
> ____
> 
> It's nice to see lapis back!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends.



I say don't go. You already know what the talk will be about. I can't stand when women do that. It drives me crazy when a woman gets married and can't seem to function with out her husband. I now hang out only with my single/childless friends (one IS married, but she has not changed since she got married and her husband would kill her if she did. They enjoy hanging out with the friends they had before marriage and would not change that for anything).

We had the best time at Brunch on Saturday. I am still stuffed from all the food we ate and the unlimited Mimosa, Bellini and sangria (all for $25 each).lol


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> Hang in there, ladybug.  It may take some time, but it always works out in the end.  We are rooting for you!
> 
> Vent away if you need to!  Heck, I am going to vent right now...
> 
> Not job related, but my single status related.  I know, I know.  I must sound like a broken record to the lovely people on TPF.
> So, my new attitude is trying not to focus on being single.  Just accepting what God has given me and being thankful for it.  Trying to realize that He gives me exactly what I need when I need it.  It's His timetable and it is up to him.
> 
> Any time I try to stay positive, I feel like I get "kicked".  Trying not to get down in the dumps, but it is difficult.  Anyways, I receive an email from my college roommate this morning.  She was with another college friend and they want us to meet up along with another college friend.  In total, there are 4 of us.  Well, the 3 of them are married.  The one girl said they should bring the hubbies along too so they can hang out.  Now, I don't know if this means separately from us or all together?  I have a feeling I will be the 7th wheel and I just don't want that.  While it would be nice to see them, I know what will happen.  Conversation will turn to their relationships and babies and I will feel badly about myself.  It's sad that I have to limit my social activities because I feel so left out when I go sometimes.
> 
> ____
> 
> It's nice to see lapis back!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends.



Stay away, don't open yourself up for a night of misery, especially if they bring their husbands.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Stay away, don't open yourself up for a night of misery, especially if they bring their husbands.



Agree! Not worth it.


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Stay away, don't open yourself up for a night of misery, especially if they bring their husbands.



I agree!  That happened to me earlier this year as a "Girl's night" changed to "Girl's Plus Hubby" night.   I made up an excuse not to go because I didn't want to be the fifth wheel.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I agree!  That happened to me earlier this year as a "Girl's night" changed to "Girl's Plus Hubby" night.   I made up an excuse not to go because I didn't want to be the fifth wheel.



And as soon as one woman finds out another is bringing her man, it turns into a domino effect and they all bring their men. Happened to me twice and I now tell them NO husbands/Boyfriends or do not invite me.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I agree!  That happened to me earlier this year as a "Girl's night" changed to "Girl's Plus Hubby" night.   I made up an excuse not to go because I didn't want to be the fifth wheel.


Are you ok in the midwest? they are showing all this crazy tornado action on TV here.  My thoughts and prayers go out to any and all of you!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Are you ok in the midwest? they are showing all this crazy tornado action on TV here.  My thoughts and prayers go out to any and all of you!



Thanks chow   Since I've lived here, I've only been scared twice and last night was one of those times!  No damage just leaves blown everywhere and a few branches down.  The technology here is very precise so you know exactly by neighborhood where the severe weather so I'm normally not worried but last night, the tornado decided to roll right over me - I guess he wanted to remind me that he was something to fear. lol

Let's pray for Oklahoma City right now though - the southside took a direct hit and it was hard.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks chow   Since I've lived here, I've only been scared twice and last night was one of those times!  No damage just leaves blown everywhere and a few branches down.  The technology here is very precise so you know exactly by neighborhood where the severe weather so I'm normally not worried but last night, the tornado decided to roll right over me - I guess he wanted to remind me that he was something to fear. lol
> 
> Let's pray for Oklahoma City right now though - the southside took a direct hit and it was hard.


 I am glad you're ok! A mild tornado went thru my hometown 2 years ago, and I will never forget it, was like a freight train rolling through. I hope no schools were in it's path!


----------



## Cocolo

Glad you're safe Kansas.  The news is so devastating about the storm.  

And Summer, didn't mean to give you bad advice, I guess I'm just from the school of 'Eff em'


----------



## chantal1922

Glad you are ok Kansas! I agree with the other bishes Summer.  Don't go if it isn't a guaranteed girls night. I know feeling like the extra wheel isn't fun.


----------



## Ladybug09

I did not forget about you. I had a response ready to send out, and then I got caught up at work and forgot to send it.

I just wanted to say thank you all so much for your kind words and support. It was just really rough this morning because when I got in everyone was looking for me, but I knew I had already told him I wouldn't be there at my designated time, and I felt like I was getting a lot of flack. Come to find out, the other girl who apparently has a lot of health issues and is out sick a lot, told one of the team lead that the new intern was coming in, he forgot, and the young lady was waiting quite a while. So something that was a little issue, my not being there this morning, turned into a much bigger issue than probably had to or would have.

Summer, I don't know if it's partly because I'm an only child, but I have always been sort of content to be in my own company. I go to movies by myself, out to dinner, you name it I do it. I will say that I do this more so now as I get older because I get tired of hanging out with women all the time. I too with the for the have that man who matches me and give me the companionship that I want and deserve in life.

When I do hang out with my friends, I have been fortunate though to have ones who have never made me feel like the 5th, 7th, the odd wheel out. They have always tried to keep the numbers even, or at least balanced that is not just the husbands and wives against a singles. I've had girlfriends who despite being now married, even when I do hang out with them and their husbands, I have never felt left out.

 For those women/wives where they make it obvious that you do not belong or are not part of the wifey Club, those are the people that I found that I've dropped off my list of friends, or choose not to associate with as much, basically the same thing that Sassy does.

I just say be comfortable in your singleness and then once you meet that special someone they will be able to augment you. Dont rush into anything.

And like Coco said, the grass isn't always greener on the other side...I'm in my 30s and honey not All but many arent happy, are putting up with garbage and/or getting divorced.

Enjoy your singleness while your young.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Hey CB!  Glad to see you but get your puter picking paws off my purple puter.
> 
> 
> 
> SugarB, aka Mr. PuterHead, has been helping me set it up.  I have so much stuff after using this puter for 4 years, I'm putting a lot on the server he set up for our home network, and grabbing it from there.
> 
> But I agree, it is grabworthy.



Hi Coco!! I am so happy you got a purple computer! Its really gorgeous and if SugarB gave it the thumbs up, it must be tricked out on the inside as well.


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> Hi Coco!! I am so happy you got a purple computer! Its really gorgeous and if SugarB gave it the thumbs up, it must be tricked out on the inside as well.



A terabyte (a trillion bytes) of storage, i5 intel core, 8 GB of ram and it runs faster than a mofo.  And the day after we ordered it, the Purple MAB I'd been stalking on Amazon went on sale.   

But seriously, it's so nice to see you back around here.  How are the bees doing?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Hi Coco!! I am so happy you got a purple computer! Its really gorgeous and if SugarB gave it the thumbs up, it must be tricked out on the inside as well.



Hey Doll, where you been? I saw a blurb on ABC News last night and thought of you. In Croatia they are training honeybees to sniff out landmines. It's a huge problem there, but if they train the bees to smell nitroglycerin, they can track them down. Pretty amazing!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> A terabyte (a trillion bytes) of storage, i5 intel core, 8 GB of ram and it runs faster than a mofo.  And the day after we ordered it, the Purple MAB I'd been stalking on Amazon went on sale.
> 
> But seriously, it's so nice to see you back around here.  How are the bees doing?



wow. 

I am thinking about getting a tablet. <<----the extent of my technical talk ability

The bees are cool...we bought a big honey extractor, its a hand crank but wow. Its awesome to be able to harvest honey with that. Its RILL BIG!! We are firing it up again tonight to harvest a small batch, maybe a gallon.

This is what it looks like:
(you can see in the little picture the dude standing next to it...its huge. We have ours up on legs.)


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, where you been? I saw a blurb on ABC News last night and thought of you. In Croatia they are training honeybees to sniff out landmines. It's a huge problem there, but if they train the bees to smell nitroglycerin, they can track them down. Pretty amazing!



I have heard of this. They are so amazing. Today I opened a plastic box that had a few drops of honey in it and with three minutes there were two bees buzzing around looking for the goods. 

We have 14 hives now, which is pretty cool, but its a lot of work when we need to look into them and deal with hive management issues.

How are the pups??


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> wow.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a tablet. <<----the extent of my technical talk ability
> 
> The bees are cool...we bought a big honey extractor, its a hand crank but wow. Its awesome to be able to harvest honey with that. Its RILL BIG!! We are firing it up again tonight to harvest a small batch, maybe a gallon.
> 
> This is what it looks like:
> (you can see in the little picture the dude standing next to it...its huge. We have ours up on legs.)




Ok, didn't see a picture i your post, but I googled "big honey extractor" and saw a few.  For a 'small' batch to be a gallon, it sounds great.  When you first started talking about wanting to do bees, I'm pretty sure I remember the quantity being much less.  And, a gallon is a small batch?  It must be wonderful harvesting your own honey.


Lol.  Now I see the link.  they used to be in different colors.  lol.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> I have heard of this. They are so amazing. Today I opened a plastic box that had a few drops of honey in it and with three minutes there were two bees buzzing around looking for the goods.
> 
> We have 14 hives now, which is pretty cool, but its a lot of work when we need to look into them and deal with hive management issues.
> 
> How are the pups??



The pups have started to shed! Explode is more like it! 

Get an IPad, you won't be sorry, I love mine!


----------



## Lapis

Do we have anyone affected by the tornadoes? Kansas so glad you are safe!  I hope everyone else is safe.

Coco ultrabook just  means light and slimmer than a normal laptop,  so much less of a pain to lug around airports, I may have busted my lip last year fighting to get my laptop out the bag at the TSA, the lighter it is the less dangerous. 
I'm jealous of your purple baby! Color was not on the man's radar at all he was about speed and all that jazz and I stfu and left him to it.
I think it's this one but I maybe wrong, he was bishing about i5 and i7 and this has a i3
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.M49AA.025


Sassy it's good to be home! 
How's the crazy dating pool of NYC?

Cobalt!! so the bish honey will be coming when?

I'm up checking my email waiting for my tattoo artist to email me sketches for this weekend every time I don't see anything from her I get sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

That food looks sooo delish....would love some of that right now.



Sassys said:


> I say don't go. You already know what the talk will be about. I can't stand when women do that. It drives me crazy when a woman gets married and can't seem to function with out her husband. I now hang out only with my single/childless friends (one IS married, but she has not changed since she got married and her husband would kill her if she did. They enjoy hanging out with the friends they had before marriage and would not change that for anything).
> 
> We had the best time at Brunch on Saturday. I am still stuffed from all the food we ate and the unlimited Mimosa, Bellini and sangria (all for $25 each).lol





Lapis said:


> Do we have anyone affected by the tornadoes? Kansas so glad you are safe!  I hope everyone else is safe.
> 
> Coco ultrabook just  means light and slimmer than a normal laptop,  so much less of a pain to lug around airports, I may have busted my lip last year fighting to get my laptop out the bag at the TSA, the lighter it is the less dangerous.
> I'm jealous of your purple baby! Color was not on the man's radar at all he was about speed and all that jazz and I stfu and left him to it.
> I think it's this one but I maybe wrong, he was bishing about i5 and i7 and this has a i3
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.M49AA.025
> 
> 
> Sassy it's good to be home!
> How's the crazy dating pool of NYC?
> 
> Cobalt!! so the bish honey will be coming when?
> 
> I'm up checking my email waiting for my tattoo artist to email me sketches for this weekend every time I don't see anything from her I get sad.



Dang technology is dangerous.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> Stay away, don't open yourself up for a night of misery, especially if they bring their husbands.





Sassys said:


> Agree! Not worth it.



It's just unfortunate because I would love to spend time with them, but I know exactly what will happen.  Not to make myself sound pathetic, but my social life is kind of a bust to begin with.  I have one single friend who works constantly so she can never go out.  The others are usually preoccupied with their boyfriends, husbands, etc and their social lives.  So when I do get a chance to do something, I hate to say no to it.  

Out of the 3 of them, one is pregnant and another one just had a baby.  I already had to skip out on a hangout session recently because I knew the conversation would be strictly babies.  It's a good thing I did because my one friend confirmed that they spent the whole time talking about kids.

On Saturday night I went out with a bunch of people.  Thankfully, my one single friend was there.  Conversation turned to boyfriends, husbands, babies, etc.  It wasn't the whole time, but it was enough to make me feel awkward.  I had nothing to contribute and my single friend and I left early.

I'm not sure what to say to them about this college hangout.  I know it would be nice, but I don't want to feel like the 7th wheel sitting there.  Even if the men go off to do there own thing, I have a feeling what the topics discussed will be.  

Any suggestions on what to say?


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks chow   Since I've lived here, I've only been scared twice and last night was one of those times!  No damage just leaves blown everywhere and a few branches down.  The technology here is very precise so you know exactly by neighborhood where the severe weather so I'm normally not worried but last night, the tornado decided to roll right over me - I guess he wanted to remind me that he was something to fear. lol
> 
> Let's pray for Oklahoma City right now though - the southside took a direct hit and it was hard.



Kansas, I am glad to hear you are OK.  



Cocolo said:


> Glad you're safe Kansas.  The news is so devastating about the storm.
> 
> And Summer, didn't mean to give you bad advice, I guess I'm just from the school of 'Eff em'



Coco, I really value and appreciate your insight and advice.  So please don't stop giving it to me!



chantal1922 said:


> Glad you are ok Kansas! I agree with the other bishes Summer.  Don't go if it isn't a guaranteed girls night. I know feeling like the extra wheel isn't fun.



Extra wheel sucks!  I went to a pool party last summer and I was the (let me calculate)...11th wheel.  Yes, I was the only single person and felt like a fool, but I wanted to go swimming.  There was a man there, but his wife was at home with the kids.  Let me tell you...that party did nothing for my self esteem.

I sometimes wonder how my friends in relationships would cope in my position.  They so easily forgot how they used to cry to me about being single.  Now no one could care less if I feel uncomfortable.  I hope I never forget this and I pray I never treat anyone like this.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> It's just unfortunate because I would love to spend time with them, but I know exactly what will happen.  Not to make myself sound pathetic, but my social life is kind of a bust to begin with.  I have one single friend who works constantly so she can never go out.  The others are usually preoccupied with their boyfriends, husbands, etc and their social lives.  So when I do get a chance to do something, I hate to say no to it.
> 
> Out of the 3 of them, one is pregnant and another one just had a baby.  I already had to skip out on a hangout session recently because I knew the conversation would be strictly babies.  It's a good thing I did because my one friend confirmed that they spent the whole time talking about kids.
> 
> On Saturday night I went out with a bunch of people.  Thankfully, my one single friend was there.  Conversation turned to boyfriends, husbands, babies, etc.  It wasn't the whole time, but it was enough to make me feel awkward.  I had nothing to contribute and my single friend and I left early.
> 
> I'm not sure what to say to them about this college hangout.  I know it would be nice, but I don't want to feel like the 7th wheel sitting there.  Even if the men go off to do there own thing, I have a feeling what the topics discussed will be.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to say?



I am a very upfront blunt person, I say exactly what is on my mind (not everyone is like that). I have no problem saying, "I am not hanging out with a bunch of couples". If it makes it easier for you, you can simply say, "you have other plans and will not be able to attend" or "something came up". Do you have any single friends at work, that may can go with you and balance it out?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks chow   Since I've lived here, I've only been scared twice and last night was one of those times!  No damage just leaves blown everywhere and a few branches down.  The technology here is very precise so you know exactly by neighborhood where the severe weather so I'm normally not worried but last night, the tornado decided to roll right over me - I guess he wanted to remind me that he was something to fear. lol
> 
> Let's pray for Oklahoma City right now though - the southside took a direct hit and it was hard.



Glad you are okay doll!!!


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I say don't go. You already know what the talk will be about. I can't stand when women do that. It drives me crazy when a woman gets married and can't seem to function with out her husband. I now hang out only with my single/childless friends (one IS married, but she has not changed since she got married and her husband would kill her if she did. They enjoy hanging out with the friends they had before marriage and would not change that for anything).
> 
> We had the best time at Brunch on Saturday. I am still stuffed from all the food we ate and the unlimited Mimosa, Bellini and sangria (all for $25 each).lol



THAT LOOKS SO GOOD!



Sassys said:


> I am a very upfront blunt person, I say exactly what is on my mind (not everyone is like that). I have no problem saying, "I am not hanging out with a bunch of couples". If it makes it easier for you, you can simply say, "you have other plans and will not be able to attend" or "something came up". Do you have any single friends at work, that may can go with you and balance it out?




99% of my friends are in relationships.  I have one friend who is single, but she works all the time.  I sometimes think she does that to "hide".  

I have another friend who is single and knows all of them.  I may ask if she is invited.  Explain that I feel rather uncomfortable coming solo and if she was to come I would consider.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Kansas, I am glad to hear you are OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Coco, I really value and appreciate your insight and advice.  So please don't stop giving it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Extra wheel sucks!  I went to a pool party last summer and I was the (let me calculate)...11th wheel.  Yes, I was the only single person and felt like a fool, but I wanted to go swimming.  There was a man there, but his wife was at home with the kids.  Let me tell you...that party did nothing for my self esteem.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how my friends in relationships would cope in my position.  T*hey so easily forgot how they used to cry to me about being single.  Now no one could care less if I feel uncomfortable.  I hope I never forget this and I pray I never treat anyone like this*.



Yeah, I had to get rid of a close friend because of this. As soon as she got a man, then married him 6 mos later, she became a different person. I call her "stepford wife" and she hates it. I no longer speak with her, because she literally does not go anywhere without her husband (who is not the nicest person).


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> THAT LOOKS SO GOOD!.





Ladybug09 said:


> That food looks sooo delish....would love some of that right now.



It was soooooooo good. The french toast was amazing. It was a good thing I went to the gym before I got there, because we all at like pigs.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I had to get rid of a close friend because of this. As soon as she got a man, then married him 6 mos later, she became a different person. I call her "stepford wife" and she hates it. I no longer speak with her, because she literally does not go anywhere without her husband (who is not the nicest person).



It's terrible how a relationship can change people, isn't it?

I have a friend who complains a lot about her relationship.  Meanwhile, she is happy...she really has nothing to complain about.  She wants to marry this guy.  Ohhhh we have so many plans this summer that I can't keep track!  Meanwhile, I sit at home most weekends.  I feel like she just does this to bring attention to herself and it puts me down.  She asked me what I did this past weekend and before I could answer she said, "Did you shop?".  It felt like such a dig.  I'm sorry I don't have a full calendar now that I have a boyfriend like you do.  This is the one who would CRY to me that she would be the last single one out of our close group of friends.  Man if feels good to get this out.

Well, I just explained to them how I would feel awkward being the only person flying solo.  If my other friend was to come then I would go.  We shall see what they say.  ETA - The one girl said she would invite her.  

Maybe I am looking at this all wrong.  Perhaps I am being overly dramatic.  I don't know, but they way this one girl worded the invite email.  How would she feel if she was in my shoes?  Like can't people just think for a minute.  Realize how much their words can hurt a person.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> It's terrible how a relationship can change people, isn't it?
> 
> I have a friend who complains a lot about her relationship.  Meanwhile, she is happy...she really has nothing to complain about.  She wants to marry this guy.  Ohhhh we have so many plans this summer that I can't keep track!  Meanwhile, I sit at home most weekends.  I feel like she just does this to bring attention to herself and it puts me down.  She asked me what I did this past weekend and before I could answer she said, "Did you shop?".  It felt like such a dig.  I'm sorry I don't have a full calendar now that I have a boyfriend like you do.  This is the one who would CRY to me that she would be the last single one out of our close group of friends.  Man if feels good to get this out.
> 
> Well, I just explained to them how I would feel awkward being the only person flying solo.  If my other friend was to come then I would go.  We shall see what they say.  ETA - The one girl said she would invite her.
> 
> Maybe I am looking at this all wrong.  Perhaps I am being overly dramatic.  I don't know, but they way this one girl worded the invite email.  How would she feel if she was in my shoes?  Like can't people just think for a minute.  Realize how much their words can hurt a person.



I really don't think you should go. Friends don't make other friends feel uncomfortable.

We have got to get you a gay BFF, chile, I never leave home without mine . They know the best restaurants and gay bars have the best dirt cheap drinks.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I really don't think you should go. Friends don't make other friends feel uncomfortable.
> 
> We have got to get you a gay BFF, chile, I never leave home without mine . They know the best restaurants and gay bars have the best dirt cheap drinks.



Oh Sassys, you have NO IDEA!

I have been wanting a gay bestie for AGES!


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> Do we have anyone affected by the tornadoes? Kansas so glad you are safe!  I hope everyone else is safe.
> 
> Coco ultrabook just  means light and slimmer than a normal laptop,  so much less of a pain to lug around airports, I may have busted my lip last year fighting to get my laptop out the bag at the TSA, the lighter it is the less dangerous.
> I'm jealous of your purple baby! Color was not on the man's radar at all he was about speed and all that jazz and I stfu and left him to it.
> I think it's this one but I maybe wrong, he was bishing about i5 and i7 and this has a i3
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.M49AA.025
> 
> 
> Sassy it's good to be home!
> How's the crazy dating pool of NYC?
> 
> Cobalt!! so the bish honey will be coming when?
> 
> I'm up checking my email waiting for my tattoo artist to email me sketches for this weekend every time I don't see anything from her I get sad.




Lovely laptop Lapis (illiteration at it's best. )   I don't understand core either but I know i3, i5, are great.  He said i7 is if you are heavily into gaming. And you're so right about the weight.  The new one must weigh half as much as the Dell puter I'm on now.

And SugarB didn't find my laptop.  He said he had an idea for my birthday, and if I didn't want it I could buy a few bags.  Then he said it was a laptop, and I ran with it.  I was determined to not like any I found, but in between looking for purses, and planting flowers, I stumbled on the purple.  Then he picked the one with the features he wanted me to have.  Had it been up to him, I would have had a silver or black,  he never thought to look for purple.  And I even called Dell, and they said no, they didn't make colors anymore.  They neglected to say they had made special laptops for walmart.


----------



## Sassys

Lapis said:


> Sassy it's good to be home!
> How's the crazy dating pool of NYC?
> 
> Cobalt!! so the bish honey will be coming when?
> 
> I'm up checking my email waiting for my tattoo artist to email me sketches for this weekend every time I don't see anything from her I get sad.


 
Nothing new to report. Just enjoying hanging out with my friends more. The weather is finally nice and we basically go out every week and enjoy each other.


----------



## Lapis

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang technology is dangerous.



 only if you are a world class klutz which I am 

Coco I don't game but he's all about bench marks and all that jazz since I murder electronics like no body's business sad but true every 2 years I get a new lappie because I have no laptop luck, so he tries to find something I can't kill


----------



## Lapis

Sassys said:


> Nothing new to report. Just enjoying hanging out with my friends more. The weather is finally nice and we basically go out every week and enjoy each other.



Nothing wrong with that, have fun!


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> 99% of my friends are in relationships.  I have one friend who is single, but she works all the time.  I sometimes think she does that to "hide".
> 
> I have another friend who is single and knows all of them.  I may ask if she is invited.  Explain that I feel rather uncomfortable coming solo and if she was to come I would consider.



I hope she can make it.  If nothing else, when the talk gets 100% on babies, being married, etc. at least you will have a buddy to sneak away with.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I hope she can make it.  If nothing else, when the talk gets 100% on babies, being married, etc. at least you will have a buddy to sneak away with.



Or, rolls your eyes with


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> *I really don't think you should go. Friends don't make other friends feel uncomfortable.*
> 
> We have got to get you a gay BFF, chile, I never leave home without mine . They know the best restaurants and gay bars have the best dirt cheap drinks.


Yep, that's what I thought...and if they do, I adress it, if it doesn't get better or change, I drop them.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, that's what I thought...and if they do, I adress it, i*f it doesn't get better or change, I drop them.*



Agree!


----------



## Lapis

2 bags in 2 days, I'm DONE shopping! 
I'll post pics when they come


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> 2 bags in 2 days, I'm DONE shopping!
> I'll post pics when they come


 Can't wait to see pics, you deserve them, you've had a rough year. Is this the summer Lil Bit has to see the Dr in Canada?


----------



## Lapis

chowlover2 said:


> Can't wait to see pics, you deserve them, you've had a rough year. Is this the summer Lil Bit has to see the Dr in Canada?



it's still rough medical wise with bit I'm just faking it til I make it, today's buy was me dealing with lost medical files, she'll have to do blood test over again.

We see the docs there ever summer, the docs are great and bit loves them she refuses to see other docs and asks to visit them


----------



## chowlover2

That's a big plus that Lil Bit likes her Drs! Hope things improve by summer and you have some peace.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lapis, I hope she gets better.


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls!!

Today is my Friday


----------



## summer2815

Lapis, I hope you get some answers and some peace.

Sassys, I am jealous that today is your Friday!  At least my summer hours start this week!  Early release on Fridays!

Bishes - my other single friend has agreed to come!  Small victory!  Thank you all for your support!  

In other random news, I am a shopaholic and I cannot stop.  I'm not sure what has gotten into me these last few days.  I just emailed a seller on ebay inquiring if they would drop their price a bit on a handbag.  I've never done that before!  Hey, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  If we can negotiate, this better be my last purchase for a LONG WHILE!  

If anyone is curious, it is the MJ "Single".  Reminds me on a Chanel and I fell head over heels.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Lapis, I hope you get some answers and some peace.
> 
> Sassys, I am jealous that today is your Friday!  At least my summer hours start this week!  Early release on Fridays!
> 
> Bishes - my other single friend has agreed to come!  Small victory!  Thank you all for your support!
> 
> In other random news, I am a shopaholic and I cannot stop.  I'm not sure what has gotten into me these last few days.  I just emailed a seller on ebay inquiring if they would drop their price a bit on a handbag.  I've never done that before!  Hey, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  If we can negotiate, this better be my last purchase for a LONG WHILE!
> 
> If anyone is curious, it is the MJ "Single".  Reminds me on a Chanel and I fell head over heels.



Our Summer Fridays also start this week (we leave at noon).

Could the shopping be from boredom. I went through that last year.


----------



## Lapis

Thanks bishes, stuck at a field trip with bit ohh Jesus


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Our Summer Fridays also start this week (we leave at noon).
> 
> Could the shopping be from boredom. I went through that last year.



Without a doubt that boredom plays a HUGE role in my shopping addiction.  It is quite sad actually.


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> only if you are a world class klutz which I am
> 
> Coco I don't game but he's all about bench marks and all that jazz since I murder electronics like no body's business sad but true e*very 2 years I get a new lappie because I have no laptop luck, so he tries to find something I can't kill*



Doll if it weren't for Ricky Ricardo being a PuterHead in his day job, I would be replacing them frequently too.  You have no idea how many times he comes home from work and Lucy whines "My puter's acting funny, you have to fix it"   As it is, there is NOTHING wrong with the one I have now.  But he wants faster, more storage and stuff like that.  

But isn't the 2 year upgrade kind of nice?  I tend to make him wait for 4 years, but with the new one purple,    I don't think I'm giving it up so easy.



Sassys said:


> Nothing new to report. Just enjoying hanging out with my friends more. The weather is finally nice and we basically go out every week and enjoy each other.



Summer in the city is perfect.  There is so much to see and do. I miss my summer jaunts.  Ahh, youth.    Spend the summer having fun Doll, you never know when you'll bump into and meet your special someone.   



summer2815 said:


> 99% of my friends are in relationships.  I have one friend who is single, but she works all the time.  I sometimes think she does that to "hide".
> 
> I have another friend who is single and knows all of them.  I may ask if she is invited.  Explain that I feel rather uncomfortable coming solo and if she was to come I would consider.



This would be perfect.  You can pull what my son and his friends do, sit there and text to each other, so you don't have to be snarky outloud.  



Sassys said:


> Or, rolls your eyes with



That too.



Sassys said:


> Yeah, I had to get rid of a close friend because of this. As soon as she got a man, then married him 6 mos later, she became a different person. I call her "stepford wife" and she hates it. I no longer speak with her, because she literally does not go anywhere without her husband (who is not the nicest person).



Yup, friends like that are awful. Had one, dumped her. 




Lapis said:


> 2 bags in 2 days, I'm DONE shopping!
> I'll post pics when they come



Ooooh, I want to see, what are they?


----------



## Sassys

Lapis said:


> 2 bags in 2 days, I'm DONE shopping!
> I'll post pics when they come



**eagerly waits for pics**


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls! Happy Fri Sassys, what a nice long weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls! Happy Fri Sassys, what a nice long weekend! Enjoy!



Thanks darling! I know, I am so excited!! Chemical peel tonight, sleep late tomorrow, then if I haven't started peeling, off to gym, then mani/pedi. I also need to vacuum my apartment on Saturday and do some damage at Bed, bath and Beyond. I started to redo all the hangers in my closets. I had all wood hangers and switched them to those velvet hangers. I thought 100 hangers would be enough, but apparently SassyS has more clothes than she thought :shame:.

Soon it will also be MAXI DRESS time . Bought 3 new ones this week.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks darling! I know, I am so excited!! Chemical peel tonight, sleep late tomorrow, then if I haven't started peeling, off to gym, then mani/pedi. I also need to vacuum my apartment on Saturday and do some damage at Bed, bath and Beyond. I started to redo all the hangers in my closets. I had all wood hangers and switched them to those velvet hangers. I thought 100 hangers would be enough, but apparently SassyS has more clothes than she thought :shame:.
> 
> Soon it will also be MAXI DRESS time . Bought 3 new ones this week.


It's gonna be tiime for maxi of the day pics!

Your cousins wedding is going to be here in no time, won't you be glad when it's over?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> It's gonna be tiime for maxi of the day pics!
> 
> Your cousins wedding is going to be here in no time, won't you be glad when it's over?



Oh, right. I told myself I would go to David's Bridal and finally try on dresses. Thanks for reminding me lol. This will be the fastest try on session in history.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Oh, right. I told myself I would go to David's Bridal and finally try on dresses. Thanks for reminding me lol. This will be the fastest try on session in history.


Speed dress shopping, I love it! I do hope you can find something you can wear again.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Speed dress shopping, I love it! I do hope you can find something you can wear again.



Yep. Point me to the "pool" dresses and give me a size 6 in whatever you have and lets make this snappy.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yep. Point me to the "pool" dresses and give me a size 6 in whatever you have and lets make this snappy.


 This is off topic, but have you seen Ray J making the talk show rounds in NYC? He was on Wendy Monday and WWHL last night. Actually, I found him to be cute and charming, I like him much better than Kanye. Granted he's a lowlife, but not angry like Kanye. Anyway, talk of the sextape comes up and Andy says he just watched it at the Hotel Delano in Miami a few weeks ago on payperview there. That sextape is still going to be going strong when Kim is pushing a walker!


----------



## Lapis

Coco a Kors Sloan in python and a Coach bleecker leather weekend tote in a dark blue from an outlet I'm paid like 355 for the 2 both I almost bought fp for over 1k sooo glad I waited


----------



## Lapis

Ahh 2 or both not together gah can't edit on my phone


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> Coco a Kors Sloan in python and a Coach bleecker leather weekend tote in a dark blue from an outlet I'm paid like 355 for the 2 both I almost bought fp for over 1k sooo glad I waited


 You got a great deal!


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Without a doubt that boredom plays a HUGE role in my shopping addiction.  It is quite sad actually.


Start looking into some activities to occupy your time. Pick one long term and a few short.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Thanks darling! I know, I am so excited!! Chemical peel tonight, sleep late tomorrow, then if I haven't started peeling, off to gym, then mani/pedi. I also need to vacuum my apartment on Saturday and do some damage at Bed, bath and Beyond. I started to redo all the hangers in my closets. I had all wood hangers and switched them to those velvet hangers. I thought 100 hangers would be enough, but apparently SassyS has more clothes than she thought :shame:.
> 
> Soon it will also be MAXI DRESS time . Bought 3 new ones this week.[/QUOTE
> 
> I used to love the padded, satin hangers, But I've been switching to the velvet hangers as well.  They hole everything right where you need it.   Congrats on the early weekend Doll.
> 
> And Yes, bring on the parade of the maxi dresses!  I've missed that.


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> Coco a Kors Sloan in python and a Coach bleecker leather weekend tote in a dark blue from an outlet I'm paid like 355 for the 2 both I almost bought fp for over 1k sooo glad I waited




I want to go shopping with you.  That's amazing for those 2 bags.  Congrats.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> This is off topic, but have you seen Ray J making the talk show rounds in NYC? He was on Wendy Monday and WWHL last night. Actually, I found him to be cute and charming, I like him much better than Kanye. Granted he's a lowlife, but not angry like Kanye. Anyway, talk of the sextape comes up and Andy says he just watched it at the Hotel Delano in Miami a few weeks ago on payperview there. That sextape is still going to be going strong when Kim is pushing a walker!



lol. No, did not see him. I DVR Wendy and WWHL and watch them on the weekend.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> lol. No, did not see him. I DVR Wendy and WWHL and watch them on the weekend.



Ray J was entertaining on both shows. I didn't realize he and Kim were together 4 years. He certainly outlasted the wedding of the century!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Ray J was entertaining on both shows. I didn't realize he and Kim were together 4 years. He certainly outlasted the wedding of the century!



I have had colds that outlasted the wedding of the century


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Start looking into some activities to occupy your time. Pick one long term and a few short.



A huge part of my issue is boredom at work.  I am so bored that by the time I leave I just want to pass out.  

I love my team, but my work is minimal.  This may be ideal to some people, but it torture to me.


----------



## chowlover2

summer2815 said:


> A huge part of my issue is boredom at work.  I am so bored that by the time I leave I just want to pass out.
> 
> I love my team, but my work is minimal.  This may be ideal to some people, but it torture to me.



I understand, that's why FedEx was a good fit or me, very fast paced. You never watch the clock, it's more like can I cram everything into the time I have today? But not in a bad way. I was never bored.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Ray J was entertaining on both shows. I didn't realize he and Kim were together 4 years. He certainly outlasted the wedding of the century!



OMG, they were together for  20.29 Kardashians!   And I've been married for over 100 Kardashians!  I've been here on tPF for 13.51 Kardashians!   I've said novenas that almost lasted as long as 1 kardashian!



summer2815 said:


> A huge part of my issue is boredom at work.  I am so bored that by the time I leave I just want to pass out.
> 
> I love my team, but my work is minimal.  This may be ideal to some people, but it torture to me.


  Doll, that's tPF is for.  You're not making the most of your workday.  You need a refresher course in Bishes 101.



chowlover2 said:


> I understand, that's why FedEx was a good fit or me, very fast paced. You never watch the clock, it's more like can I cram everything into the time I have today? But not in a bad way. I was never bored.



But now you have us Doll.  Think of the Bishes as the anti job.  Fill your days with shallow obsessing and lolling in the sun (with your iphone of course so you can post away.)


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> I have had colds that outlasted the wedding of the century



Bwahaha


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> OMG, they were together for  20.29 Kardashians!   And I've been married for over 100 Kardashians!  I've been here on tPF for 13.51 Kardashians!   I've said novenas that almost lasted as long as 1 kardashian!
> 
> Doll, that's tPF is for.  You're not making the most of your workday.  You need a refresher course in Bishes 101.
> 
> 
> 
> *But now you have us Doll.  Think of the Bishes as the anti job.  Fill your days with shallow obsessing and lolling in the sun (with your iphone of course so you can post away.)*



Yep, that is what gets me through the day


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Yep, that is what gets me through the day



You're not alone!  I could be doing house work all day long, but I'm here.  Some days more than others though.   

Happy Memorial Day everyone.  So, Sass - if today is your last day of work, you get an extra long Memorial Day weekend.  Do you HAVE to go back on Tuesday, or can you call in with the (memorial day) flu?  Actually the real Memorial Day is Thursday, so Maybe you can stretch it out and go back on the 31st?


----------



## Cocolo

chantal1922 said:


> Bwahaha



Hi Chantal.  I crack up every time I see your avatar.  How you been Doll?


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> You're not alone!  I could be doing house work all day long, but I'm here.  Some days more than others though.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone.  So, Sass - if today is your last day of work, you get an extra long Memorial Day weekend.  Do you HAVE to go back on Tuesday, or can you call in with the (memorial day) flu?  Actually the real Memorial Day is Thursday, so Maybe you can stretch it out and go back on the 31st?



Actually guys, I might come in for a few hours tomorrow. I just got a call from one of my major accounts, and I need to finish up something for them. I would work late and do it tonight, but I have that peel at 5:30 and can't stay. I just told my boss, I will come in until 11:00/12:00. I would do it from home, but there are systems and files I need that I can't get into from home.

We have a major conference starting on the 30th, so no fake sick days for me.


----------



## chantal1922

Cocolo said:


> Hi Chantal.  I crack up every time I see your avatar.  How you been Doll?



Haha that pic is also the lock screen on my phone and I can't help but smile when I see it. I am good doll! Getting ready to hit the gym in a little bit!


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Actually guys, I might come in for a few hours tomorrow. I just got a call from one of my major accounts, and I need to finish up something for them. I would work late and do it tonight, but I have that peel at 5:30 and can't stay. I just told my boss, I will come in until 11:00/12:00. I would do it from home, but there are systems and files I need that I can't get into from home.
> 
> We have a major conference starting on the 30th, so no fake sick days for me.



You are one dedicated Bish, but that's because you love your job.  I remember being like that.  I made it my business to let everyone else know if they wanted a day off, I'd be happy to fill in.   Do Not Spend the Whole day there tho.  You better check in here FROM home no later than 12:30 Missy!


----------



## Cocolo

chantal1922 said:


> Haha that pic is also the lock screen on my phone and I can't help but smile when I see it. I am good doll! Getting ready to hit the gym in a little bit!



All these Gym bishes!  I'm cracking the whip to get the pool opened up this weekend.  Under the guise of how much better my back is when I'm in the pool, I'm guilting them into hurrying up.  And I exercise in the pool, that's another excuse.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> You are one dedicated Bish, but that's because you love your job.  I remember being like that.  I made it my business to let everyone else know if they wanted a day off, I'd be happy to fill in.   Do Not Spend the Whole day there tho.  You better check in here FROM home no later than 12:30 Missy!



I promise I will leave by noon. Just had my chemical peel and she made it stronger, if I peel tomorrow I am not going anywhere lol


----------



## Kansashalo

summer2815 said:


> Bishes - my other single friend has agreed to come!  Small victory!  Thank you all for your support!
> 
> In other random news, I am a shopaholic and I cannot stop.  I'm not sure what has gotten into me these last few days.  I just emailed a seller on ebay inquiring if they would drop their price a bit on a handbag.  I've never done that before!  Hey, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  If we can negotiate, this better be my last purchase for a LONG WHILE!
> 
> If anyone is curious, it is the MJ "Single".  Reminds me on a Chanel and I fell head over heels.



YAY! I'm glad that you now have a buddy!   Now you have someone to lean on when the talk starts to go south.

And I've been thinking about an MJ single myself since unless I become Oprah rich, I ain't buying a chanel jumbo flap anytime soon. 




Sassys said:


> Thanks darling! I know, I am so excited!! Chemical peel tonight, sleep late tomorrow, then if I haven't started peeling, off to gym, then mani/pedi. I also need to vacuum my apartment on Saturday and do some damage at Bed, bath and Beyond. I started to redo all the hangers in my closets. I had all wood hangers and switched them to those velvet hangers. I thought 100 hangers would be enough, but apparently SassyS has more clothes than she thought :shame:.
> 
> Soon it will also be MAXI DRESS time . Bought 3 new ones this week.



Do chemical peels help with uneven skin tone/texture?  I have a few acne scarring as well as some scarring left over from when I had the chicken poxs in my early 20s, so I would like to get rid of them.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> YAY! I'm glad that you now have a buddy!   Now you have someone to lean on when the talk starts to go south.
> 
> And I've been thinking about an MJ single myself since unless I become Oprah rich, I ain't buying a chanel jumbo flap anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do chemical peels help with uneven skin tone/texture?  I have a few acne scarring as well as some scarring left over from when I had the chicken poxs in my early 20s, so I would like to get rid of them.



Yes, I didn't like the ones my dermatologist gave me (did not see results), but I had one with my Esthetician where I get my laser hair removal suggested I try one with her and I have seen results after only one. I just had my second one (she did it stronger this time).I am trying to get rid of dark spots and uneven skin tone. The brand is Rhonda Allison http://www.pulseskin.com/chemical_peels.php

http://www.rhondaallison.com/peels_n_more.html


----------



## Lapis

Cocolo said:


> I want to go shopping with you.  That's amazing for those 2 bags.  Congrats.



Ha that was all done from the comfort of my sofa  the Sloan is from ebay.

Bit's celiacs testing was negative


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> Ha that was all done from the comfort of my sofa  the Sloan is from ebay.
> 
> *Bit's celiacs testing was negative*



This is wonderful news Lapis.  You should celebrate with another bag!  Seriously tho, this has to be a weight off your mind. I'm so glad you're back.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OMG, they were together for  20.29 Kardashians!   And I've been married for over 100 Kardashians!  I've been here on tPF for 13.51 Kardashians!   I've said novenas that almost lasted as long as 1 kardashian!
> 
> Doll, that's tPF is for.  You're not making the most of your workday.  You need a refresher course in Bishes 101.
> 
> 
> 
> But now you have us Doll.  Think of the Bishes as the anti job.  Fill your days with shallow obsessing and lolling in the sun (with your iphone of course so you can post away.)


 I know, and I am glad to be here!


----------



## Lapis

Cocolo said:


> This is wonderful news Lapis.  You should celebrate with another bag!  Seriously tho, this has to be a weight off your mind. I'm so glad you're back.



I'm so freaking happy!! I had to release dr notes to her school today so they would have on file her medical issues and it sucked to put all her business on front street but when I got that call I almost didn't give a damn 

I'm celebrating with my new tattoo on Sat, some cute new dresses and maybe some new tieks but both blues are waitlist.


----------



## Cocolo

what are you getting? Did your artist's sketches ever come through


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> This sounds great.  What is he like?  And, have a fun time with Karaoke Night.  Do you sing well?  My singing would scare the krap out of him.



He's awesome. And he's cute and funny . . . and I could see myself falling for him.

But I'm not going to. (Not yet, anyway. My track record indicates I fall for the guy too early and end up getting screwed over by it).

(But if life was like a movie, one of us would end up singing Can't Fight This Feeling by REO Speedwagon to the other.) 

I love karaoke. I've been doing it since college. 



In high school, while I could sing along to the radio, I couldn't really talk to people, let alone sing in front of them (I was in chorus, but I never got the solos, as much as I'd like to).

But I went to college, determined to somehow reinvent myself, and one of the ways I did that was attending a karaoke event and actually singing something.

My first song was Mack the Knife. 


I loved it. 



I'd really like to try November Rain.

Or a Boyz II Men song. 


...Problem is, the one I love singing along to is I'll Make Love to You (thank you, Pitch Perfect!), which might send out the wrong message. 

(Maybe I'll save that one for when I get tipsy enough and do something like End of the Road or Water Runs Dry.)


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I have had colds that outlasted the wedding of the century








Kansashalo said:


> YAY! I'm glad that you now have a buddy!   Now you have someone to lean on when the talk starts to go south.
> 
> And I've been thinking about an MJ single myself since unless I become Oprah rich, I ain't buying a chanel jumbo flap anytime soon.
> =/QUOTE]
> 
> I came thisclose to purchasing it!  I worked out a great deal with the seller, but they wanted to sell off of ebay.  Unfortunately, I could not take that risk.  I wanted all the buyer protection I could get so I had to back away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I didn't like the ones my dermatologist gave me (did not see results), but I had one with my Esthetician where I get my laser hair removal suggested I try one with her and I have seen results after only one. I just had my second one (she did it stronger this time).I am trying to get rid of dark spots and uneven skin tone. The brand is Rhonda Allison http://www.pulseskin.com/chemical_peels.php
> 
> http://www.rhondaallison.com/peels_n_more.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have acne scarring as well.  Not terrible,  but it is noticeable to me.  I've wanted to get a peel, but am worried I would freak out during it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> I have acne scarring as well.  Not terrible,  but it is noticeable to me.  I've wanted to get a peel, but am worried I would freak out during it!



I don't think they hurt. They give you a fan to hold up to your face to help the burning, but I only used it, the last 30 seconds it was on. I have a high tolerance for pain. 

I can see this morning, that I am going to start peeling, any minute now. Last time, it took almost  2 days to peel, but this time she did it stronger. Finishing up this project now, so I can get out of here, grab some Thai Food and hide in my house to peel in private.


----------



## Sassys

Just noticed something weird at work.

One of the assistants in the department next to mine, does not sit down at her desk. She has her computer elevated on books and the screen raised to eye level and stands. I just asked my assistant if she stands all day, and she says, she does it from 9am - 2pm. I asked what is the reason, and my assistant said, she was told from the girl, it benefits your health. It is so weird, walking past her desk and she is standing with her desktop on a stack of books and standing while she types on her computer.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> A huge part of my issue is boredom at work.  I am so bored that by the time I leave I just want to pass out.
> 
> I love my team, but my work is minimal.  This may be ideal to some people, but it torture to me.



Have you thought about going to school to get another degree, or a certification (serious or fun)?



Sassys said:


> Just noticed something weird at work.
> 
> One of the assistants in the department next to mine, does not sit down at her desk. She has her computer elevated on books and the screen raised to eye level and stands. I just asked my assistant if she stands all day, and she says, she does it from 9am - 2pm. I asked what is the reason, and my assistant said, she was told from the girl, it benefits your health. It is so weird, walking past her desk and she is standing with her desktop on a stack of books and standing while she types on her computer.



We have a couple of people here in the building who have the elevated desktops...they stand, sit on exercise balls, etc....the one's I've asked why, it's usually due to back problems.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Have you thought about going to school to get another degree, or a certification (serious or fun)?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a couple of people here in the building who have the elevated desktops...they stand, sit on exercise balls, etc....the one's I've asked why, it's usually due to back problems.



Wow, I have never seen that. I have seen a person at my old company years ago, sit on a Exercise ball. Never saw people standing.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Just noticed something weird at work.
> 
> One of the assistants in the department next to mine, does not sit down at her desk. She has her computer elevated on books and the screen raised to eye level and stands. I just asked my assistant if she stands all day, and she says, she does it from 9am - 2pm. I asked what is the reason, and my assistant said, she was told from the girl, it benefits your health. It is so weird, walking past her desk and she is standing with her desktop on a stack of books and standing while she types on her computer.


 That is just bizarre! I have never heard such a thing! It's one thing if you have back or health issues, but how does it benefit your health??


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> That is just bizarre! I have never heard such a thing! It's one thing if you have back or health issues, but how does it benefit your health??



I didn't ask. It is so weird to see her standing while she is typing on her computer.


----------



## Lapis

Cocolo said:


> what are you getting? Did your artist's sketches ever come through



still waiting I may just have to ok it on Sat when I get there because I changed it 2 weeks ago after MONTHS of being ok with the one she had drawn, I changed the cross I wanted it to look like lace and have more line work, changed the flowers to roses.



chowlover2 said:


> That is just bizarre! I have never heard such a thing! It's one thing if you have back or health issues, but how does it benefit your health??



It's supposed to be better for circulation etc sitting for many hrs a day is supposed to up your chances of a heart attack.


----------



## chantal1922

Lapis said:


> Ha that was all done from the comfort of my sofa  the Sloan is from ebay.
> 
> Bit's celiacs testing was negative


----------



## caitlin1214

summer2815 said:


> ...
> 
> Not job related, but my single status related.  I know, I know.  I must sound like a broken record to the lovely people on TPF.
> So, my new attitude is trying not to focus on being single.  Just accepting what God has given me and being thankful for it.  Trying to realize that He gives me exactly what I need when I need it.  It's His timetable and it is up to him.
> 
> Any time I try to stay positive, I feel like I get "kicked".  Trying not to get down in the dumps, but it is difficult.  Anyways, I receive an email from my college roommate this morning.  She was with another college friend and they want us to meet up along with another college friend.  In total, there are 4 of us.  Well, the 3 of them are married.  The one girl said they should bring the hubbies along too so they can hang out.  Now, I don't know if this means separately from us or all together?  I have a feeling I will be the 7th wheel and I just don't want that.  While it would be nice to see them, I know what will happen.  Conversation will turn to their relationships and babies and I will feel badly about myself.  It's sad that I have to limit my social activities because I feel so left out when I go sometimes.



Have you thought about joining a meet up group in your area? It's not about meeting people (well, it is, but that's a bonus). It's about hanging out with other people that enjoy the same things you do and doing something fun. 



Lapis said:


> I'm up checking my email waiting for my tattoo artist to email me sketches for this weekend every time I don't see anything from her I get sad.



I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done (or at least in Stage One).



summer2815 said:


> THAT LOOKS SO GOOD!



Doesn't it? I'm wondering what the red stuff in the bowl (next to the hash browns) is.



Sassys said:


> Yep. Point me to the "pool" dresses and give me a size 6 in whatever you have and lets make this snappy.



How does she want you doing your hair?


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!



Sassys said:


> Just noticed something weird at work.
> 
> One of the assistants in the department next to mine, does not sit down at her desk. She has her computer elevated on books and the screen raised to eye level and stands. I just asked my assistant if she stands all day, and she says, she does it from 9am - 2pm. I asked what is the reason, and my assistant said, she was told from the girl, it benefits your health. It is so weird, walking past her desk and she is standing with her desktop on a stack of books and standing while she types on her computer.





chowlover2 said:


> That is just bizarre! I have never heard such a thing! It's one thing if you have back or health issues, but how does it benefit your health??



Probably because sitting down for 8 hours a day is too sedentary whereas standing allows for more movement and increased bloodflow throughout the body.  I sometimes stand to work just because I'm get tired of sitting. lol  There are a lot of women that use those giant exercise ball chairs too but they do it to strengthen their core muscles.


----------



## Cocolo

Morning dolls.  I saw a thing on tv about standing at work.  Infact, if I'm remember they said verizon was eliminating desks, and putting in little one worker counters up at podium level to increase the health benefits of standing and everything else that was mentioned.  

Worries me about having to sit all day.  I think I'll go try my recumbent bike for a bit.  I don't need more crap like this.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> *Have you thought about joining a meet up group in your area? It's not about meeting people (well, it is, but that's a bonus). It's about hanging out with other people that enjoy the same things you do and doing something fun. *
> 
> 
> ?


My friend met her husband this way...


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> Have you thought about joining a meet up group in your area? It's not about meeting people (well, it is, but that's a bonus). It's about hanging out with other people that enjoy the same things you do and doing something fun.



Great minds think alike!  I was just on the meetup website last night scoping out different groups.


----------



## Sassys

Afternoon Dolls!!

Well no gym for me today, I am peeling like a snake from my chemical peel


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Afternoon Dolls!!
> 
> Well no gym for me today, I am peeling like a snake from my chemical peel



How long does it take for the peeling to calm down and the redness to go away?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> How long does it take for the peeling to calm down and the redness to go away?



Peeling will end on Sunday. No redness. It's crazy how just a matter of hour the peeling gets worst and worst and falls off.


----------



## caitlin1214

I am so looking forward to Karaoke Night!


A couple of things:

1) Maybe I can see if he wants to grab dinner beforehand.

2) I have a little list of stuff I'm thinking of singing:

Rihannon by Fleetwood Mac
November Rain by Guns 'n Roses



(Our agreement was not to dare each other to sing stuff, because I have the feeling what songs each of us could come up with is pretty scary: for him, I'm thinking either Justin Bieber or something with a lot of falsetto. For me it would be some bad song with really raunchy lyrics. ... or maybe there would be daring, but we'd have to drink a bit first.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I am so looking forward to Karaoke Night!
> 
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) Maybe I can see if he wants to grab dinner beforehand.
> 
> 2) I have a little list of stuff I'm thinking of singing:
> 
> Rihannon by Fleetwood Mac
> November Rain by Guns 'n Roses
> 
> 
> 
> (Our agreement was not to dare each other to sing stuff, because I have the feeling what songs each of us could come up with is pretty scary: for him, I'm thinking either Justin Bieber or something with a lot of falsetto. For me it would be some bad song with really raunchy lyrics. ... or maybe there would be daring, but we'd have to drink a bit first.)



I hope you two have a great time!


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Have you thought about joining a meet up group in your area? It's not about meeting people (well, it is, but that's a bonus). It's about hanging out with other people that enjoy the same things you do and doing something fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done (or at least in Stage One).
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it? I'm wondering what the red stuff in the bowl (next to the hash browns) is.
> 
> 
> 
> How does she want you doing your hair?



Uh, she is not allowed to tell me how to do my hair. I am not her child.


----------



## Lapis

>< tat artist is over booked today sniff sniff no new ink.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Uh, she is not allowed to tell me how to do my hair. I am not her child.



Sorry, Doll, didn't mean it like that. I only asked because brides usually have "required" hairstyles for their bridesmaids.


I ask because you can make the best of the pool (that is such an odd name for a color. What's wrong with calling it aqua?) colored dress by doing something fab with your hair.

Where is the wedding, again? 


Can you get access to tropical flowers? A red hibiscus or a white plumeria might off-set the color of the dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I am so looking forward to Karaoke Night!
> 
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) Maybe I can see if he wants to grab dinner beforehand.
> 
> 2) I have a little list of stuff I'm thinking of singing:
> 
> Rihannon by Fleetwood Mac
> November Rain by Guns 'n Roses
> 
> 
> 
> (Our agreement was not to dare each other to sing stuff, because I have the feeling what songs each of us could come up with is pretty scary: for him, I'm thinking either Justin Bieber or something with a lot of falsetto. For me it would be some bad song with really raunchy lyrics. ... or maybe there would be daring, but we'd have to drink a bit first.)




Bon JOvi's  Dead or Alive is a great crowd pleaser.

also, Groove Is In the Heart by Dee-Lite
And Love Shack B-52s.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> Bon JOvi's  Dead or Alive is a great crowd pleaser.
> 
> also, Groove Is In the Heart by Dee-Lite
> And Love Shack B-52s.



If they have it, Take Me Home Tonight by Eddie Money.

(That one I'll save for when I've had a bit to drink.)


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, Doll, didn't mean it like that. I only asked because brides usually have "required" hairstyles for their bridesmaids.
> 
> 
> I ask because you can make the best of the pool (that is such an odd name for a color. What's wrong with calling it aqua?) colored dress by doing something fab with your hair.
> 
> Where is the wedding, again?
> 
> 
> Can you get access to tropical flowers? A red hibiscus or a white plumeria might off-set the color of the dress.



This bride is not stupid enough to tell me how to wear my hair, nails or make-up. I'm not even showing her my dress before I buy it. I was told a color and that is all she is allowed to dictate. She did mention she wanted to see the dress before I bought it and I laughed and told her have a nice day. She will be lucky I don't show up with a "pool" bikini.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> This bride is not stupid enough to tell me how to wear my hair, nails or make-up. I'm not even showing her my dress before I buy it. I was told a color and that is all she is allowed to dictate. She did mention she wanted to see the dress before I bought it and I laughed and told her have a nice day. She will be lucky I don't show up with a "pool" bikini.



Doll, you should get a pool bikini. 


That would be so cute.

And this one is adorable:


http://www.kayokokoswimwear.com/mon-cheri-aqua-twist-wrap-bikini-luxe-by-sauvage-swimwear.html


...I know you're not looking forward to this at all, Doll, but at the wedding, if you feel the need to vent, feel free to vent to us.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, you should get a pool bikini.
> 
> 
> That would be so cute.
> 
> And this one is adorable:
> 
> 
> http://www.kayokokoswimwear.com/mon-cheri-aqua-twist-wrap-bikini-luxe-by-sauvage-swimwear.html
> 
> 
> ...I know you're not looking forward to this at all, Doll, but at the wedding, if you feel the need to vent, feel free to vent to us.


That suit is perfection Coco!


----------



## Sassys

Memorial Day maxi with friends


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Memorial Day maxi with friends


Looking good Doll!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Looking good Sassy!


----------



## caitlin1214

Nice maxi, Sassys!






Dolls, if they have Careless Whisper, I am SO singing that!


----------



## Cocolo

Love the Maxi Sassys.  And I agree, freak her out, ok, that would be mean, Punk her, with  a pool colored bikini, tell her ok, you can see what I to wear ...It's pool just like you said. then drop the robe, and toss a pitcher of water on her to revive her after she faints.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sassys said:


> Memorial Day maxi with friends



Hey Hey sexy!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hey Hot Ladies...Hope everyone had a good weekend/holiday/Monday! LOL My computer has been a mess...so not much tpf time at all for me. I miss ya'll.

Anyone wanna join our "Minkettes  TPF" Kerry Pouch SO w/Pink Pebbled Leather, Purple Zipper Tape and Gold Hardware?!?!?! We have to put in the list tomorrow...and like maaaaad spots are left (i think 8) and we have to fill it up asap....just wondering... I may just have to purchase 3 just to fill up the space to get this damn thing made already---this is a loooong time coming. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976-30.html#post24694851

*COCOLO:* did you quit on us for realzies? COME BACK to the SO!!! We need the numbers mama! We need you! You know you want this haute-a$$ pouch!!! Don't you all want this cool pouch?!? lololol PLEASE!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you need them both. The top has micro glitter and the bottom is more of a satin or pearlescent. Of course I have a nail polish problem...





Cocolo said:


> Caitlin, I don't do blue or green, but if I did - I would have to have both those colors.  Awesome.



Dolls, thank you so much for convincing me to get Candid Cameron by Nicole by OPI. 

I was so hesitant to get it because I thought I already had a version of that color with Thames by Butter London. 


But I'm putting in on now, and the color is just gorgeous.  


And as much as I love Thames, I hate the fact that the formula is so thin, you have to use multiple coats of it to get the effect you want. With this, I put on two coats and I'm good.

(It's not like that with all of my Butter London polishes. For some reason, it's only like that with Thames.)


----------



## Sassys

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey Hey sexy!!!!





Cocolo said:


> Love the Maxi Sassys.  And I agree, freak her out, ok, that would be mean, Punk her, with  a pool colored bikini, tell her ok, you can see what I to wear ...It's pool just like you said. then drop the robe, and toss a pitcher of water on her to revive her after she faints.





caitlin1214 said:


> Nice maxi, Sassys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, if they have Careless Whisper, I am SO singing that!





chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! Looking good Sassy!





chowlover2 said:


> Looking good Doll!



Thanks dolls!!


----------



## chantal1922

caitlin1214 said:


> Nice maxi, Sassys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, if they have Careless Whisper, I am SO singing that!



Doll every time that song comes on pandora I sing along at the top of my lungs lol!


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey Hot Ladies...Hope everyone had a good weekend/holiday/Monday! LOL My computer has been a mess...so not much tpf time at all for me. I miss ya'll.
> 
> Anyone wanna join our "Minkettes  TPF" Kerry Pouch SO w/Pink Pebbled Leather, Purple Zipper Tape and Gold Hardware?!?!?! We have to put in the list tomorrow...and like maaaaad spots are left (i think 8) and we have to fill it up asap....just wondering... I may just have to purchase 3 just to fill up the space to get this damn thing made already---this is a loooong time coming.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976-30.html#post24694851
> 
> *COCOLO:* did you quit on us for realzies? COME BACK to the SO!!! We need the numbers mama! We need you! You know you want this haute-a$$ pouch!!! Don't you all want this cool pouch?!? lololol PLEASE!





Aww, I'll be back.  I did say when it's 23 someone come get me, and I'll come back waving my credit card, and that's how I originally said I'd come in, and I think it was 22 or 21, when I jumped in (as promised.  )  But when I'm actively waiting for this pouch, I have lost all reason.  You did see where I bought a 2nd purple Kerry identical to the first I bought just because of this SO?  Every week we waited, I bought another pouch out of frustration, and when I bought the same one twice - I knew I had to bail.  But when you get to 23, come get me.  


Meanwhile - Anyone ever hear of Cuore and Pelle?  SugarB bought me a purple one from an Extra TV special.  Bag comes and it stinks of chemicals, and it's not the right color.  StyleMined shipped it, they said contact Cuore and Pelle, and Cuore and Pelle told me it's up to Stylemined.  

Cute bag but major headache.  And SugarB is all upset because he just wanted to surprise me,.  Saw a great deal on a tvshow, jumped on it, and now I can't use it.  I'm afraid to put my wallet and pouches in, afraid they'll pick up the smell, and that's as if I could carry a bag with that smell.  I wrote all about it in Handbags and Purses (think that's the name of the subforum)  Just livid that no one wants to live up to rectify this.  WHY should I pay to return a defective bag?  At least send me the right color, and I'll do what I can to get rid of the stink.   Ugh, Stay away from Cuore and Pelle, or at least smell the bag in person first.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ewwww that smell is so gross. The nerve of those people not to recrify that bag situation. Sorry babe.

 Sooo cute that ur hubby wanted surprise you--what a sweetheart!!!

I'll be sure to come snatch you up when it's time!!! *hugs*



Cocolo said:


> Aww, I'll be back.  I did say when it's 23 someone come get me, and I'll come back waving my credit card, and that's how I originally said I'd come in, and I think it was 22 or 21, when I jumped in (as promised.  )  But when I'm actively waiting for this pouch, I have lost all reason.  You did see where I bought a 2nd purple Kerry identical to the first I bought just because of this SO?  Every week we waited, I bought another pouch out of frustration, and when I bought the same one twice - I knew I had to bail.  But when you get to 23, come get me.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile - Anyone ever hear of Cuore and Pelle?  SugarB bought me a purple one from an Extra TV special.  Bag comes and it stinks of chemicals, and it's not the right color.  StyleMined shipped it, they said contact Cuore and Pelle, and Cuore and Pelle told me it's up to Stylemined.
> 
> Cute bag but major headache.  And SugarB is all upset because he just wanted to surprise me,.  Saw a great deal on a tvshow, jumped on it, and now I can't use it.  I'm afraid to put my wallet and pouches in, afraid they'll pick up the smell, and that's as if I could carry a bag with that smell.  I wrote all about it in Handbags and Purses (think that's the name of the subforum)  Just livid that no one wants to live up to rectify this.  WHY should I pay to return a defective bag?  At least send me the right color, and I'll do what I can to get rid of the stink.   Ugh, Stay away from Cuore and Pelle, or at least smell the bag in person first.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Aww, I'll be back.  I did say when it's 23 someone come get me, and I'll come back waving my credit card, and that's how I originally said I'd come in, and I think it was 22 or 21, when I jumped in (as promised.  )  But when I'm actively waiting for this pouch, I have lost all reason.  You did see where I bought a 2nd purple Kerry identical to the first I bought just because of this SO?  Every week we waited, I bought another pouch out of frustration, and when I bought the same one twice - I knew I had to bail.  But when you get to 23, come get me.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile - Anyone ever hear of Cuore and Pelle?  SugarB bought me a purple one from an Extra TV special.  Bag comes and it stinks of chemicals, and it's not the right color.  StyleMined shipped it, they said contact Cuore and Pelle, and Cuore and Pelle told me it's up to Stylemined.
> 
> Cute bag but major headache.  And SugarB is all upset because he just wanted to surprise me,.  Saw a great deal on a tvshow, jumped on it, and now I can't use it.  I'm afraid to put my wallet and pouches in, afraid they'll pick up the smell, and that's as if I could carry a bag with that smell.  I wrote all about it in Handbags and Purses (think that's the name of the subforum)  Just livid that no one wants to live up to rectify this.  WHY should I pay to return a defective bag?  At least send me the right color, and I'll do what I can to get rid of the stink.   Ugh, Stay away from Cuore and Pelle, or at least smell the bag in person first.



That sucks Coco!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> That suit is perfection Coco!



Hi Chow, how are the furry Dolls?  Max loves our bbqs, he is always there hoping somehting falls from the grill.  lol.


How was everyone's Memorial Day?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Chow, how are the furry Dolls?  Max loves our bbqs, he is always there hoping somehting falls from the grill.  lol.
> 
> 
> How was everyone's Memorial Day?


Everyday is a holiday for the Chows! I didn't cook this time around though, Hershey boy's Mom had a BBQ on Sunday and we had a great day. I did bring home rib bones for my kids. Yesterday I grilled a small London Broil for my Uncle and myself, and they had some of that!


----------



## Cocolo

yes, the bag is cute, glad it was an extra tv special, but no way are people actually paying 360 for it.  The TV price was under 100. but a hundred dollar bag that stinks is just that.  stinky.

And SugarB is so pi$$ed about the color.  True, Raspberry is a color somewhere in the purple family I guess, but he picked the 'deep purple' and the man knows purple.  We'll see what happens.  If I have to eat it, I will. But I will leave no stone unturned in letting people know that Cuore and Pelle have chemical smelling bags that may or may not be leather, if you count DuPont as an animal. And they and their shipper in this instance StyleMined play a neat little game of 'not me, call them' when someone complains about the order, the color and the stench.

That's why you don't see Genuine contemporary designers like RM, or Michael Kors hooking up with a TV show to sell bags at a discount.  

Hey Sassys Doll ---- Did I hear you needing a gift for the Franken Cousin's Wedding?  I have a 'raspberry leather(?) Stinky bag' I can let you have.  It will be my pleasure, really.  I don't know if you'll get past security with all that stank oozing out of the box, but if you can't board then you can't go right?  Win/win out of a lose/lose.   :lolots:


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Everyday is a holiday for the Chows! I didn't cook this time around though, Hershey boy's Mom had a BBQ on Sunday and we had a great day. I did bring home rib bones for my kids. Yesterday I grilled a small London Broil for my Uncle and myself, and they had some of that!



If you don't bring something home for them, they will smell it on your breath, and you will be in deep dog poo.  Literally.  


Well, Cuore and Pelle have instructed me to contact the distributor and they will accomodate my request.  So, I will take a chance with the purple SB originally wanted for me, and if it smells, well,  I've gotten perfume out of an RM I got on Bonanza once, So I'll see what I can do.  It can't be worse than the wrong color stinking, and since I've made my own stink about it, I think they'll be sending me one of the non-stinkers.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. 

Update on the Mama Drama (I sent this as part of an e-mail to my Life Coach and then forwarded this part of it to my dad and brother):

There are no new developments with my mother, although we're still not talking and I almost prefer it that way. As unproductive as this is, it's easiest for me to chalk her behavior up to the fact that she's insane and leave it at that.

She's not going to apologize because (as always) she sees herself as right. And there's no way I'm apologizing because I feel like she disrespects me, and to apologize for reacting badly to her disrespecting me means I'm somehow okaying her batcrap crazy behavior. 

And I'm tired of making excuses or allowances for her: She's your mother. She wants the best for you, even though her behavior is unacceptable at times.

It still bugs me though: I asked her twice not to talk to me because I was mad at her and wanted to be left alone. She twice called me, justifying her behavior and to tell me not to talk to Matthew about it. 

If she disrespects me, why should I respect her and not talk to Matthew about what I'm going through? I've said this before, but nothing I say will influence his opinion on her. And if she's afraid of looking bad, well, she's doing that all on her own. She doesn't need either of us to do that.


A little backstory -  I remember when my parents and I were in a family therapy session and the point I was trying to make was that she sucks at talking to people. An example I used was something my dad told me: When we were having our house redone (right around the time we first moved in) we kept going through contractors. I always thought they were fired because they were incompetent. What actually happened was, she would say something to piss them off enough that they would end up quitting. The only thing she took away from that story was: *turning to my dad* "You told her that?"

She's either incredibly arrogant or incredibly stupid (I like to think both). And this is why it's easier to chalk her up to being insane and leaving it at that. It works for me.


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> Doll every time that song comes on pandora I sing along at the top of my lungs lol!



"And I'm never gonna dance again. Guilty feet have got no rhythm . . . ."


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hey dolls


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Ugh - I've had a sinus headache since last night that will not go away and on top of the pain, its making me nauseous.  Normally I would have stayed home today but I couldn't since Im leading a 3 hours class at work later.  And of course, we have a threat of severe weather here so bad that The Weather Channel is broadcasting live from here for the next three days.  And finally, I really wish my guy this morning. 

Ugh - Ignore me, I just felt like griping this morning.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> yes, the bag is cute, glad it was an extra tv special, but no way are people actually paying 360 for it.  The TV price was under 100. but a hundred dollar bag that stinks is just that.  stinky.
> 
> And SugarB is so pi$$ed about the color.  True, Raspberry is a color somewhere in the purple family I guess, but he picked the 'deep purple' and the man knows purple.  We'll see what happens.  If I have to eat it, I will. But I will leave no stone unturned in letting people know that Cuore and Pelle have chemical smelling bags that may or may not be leather, if you count DuPont as an animal. And they and their shipper in this instance StyleMined play a neat little game of 'not me, call them' when someone complains about the order, the color and the stench.
> 
> That's why you don't see Genuine contemporary designers like RM, or Michael Kors hooking up with a TV show to sell bags at a discount.
> 
> Hey Sassys Doll ---- Did I hear you needing a gift for the Franken Cousin's Wedding?  I have a 'raspberry leather(?) Stinky bag' I can let you have.  It will be my pleasure, really.  I don't know if you'll get past security with all that stank oozing out of the box, but if you can't board then you can't go right?  Win/win out of a lose/lose.   :lolots:



Coco, try fabric softner sheets in a scent of your choice. You can put it in a sachet bag or directly in the purse. I had a bag I ordered that had a pungent stinky smell, and did this...It may take a minute , but it really does work.



Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Ugh - I've had a sinus headache since last night that will not go away and on top of the pain, its making me nauseous.  Normally I would have stayed home today but I couldn't since Im leading a 3 hours class at work later.  And of course, we have a threat of severe weather here so bad that The Weather Channel is broadcasting live from here for the next three days.  And finally, I really wish my guy this morning.
> 
> Ugh - Ignore me, I just felt like griping this morning.



I hate sinus headaches...they can be crippling.... Try taking some Aleve cold and sinus...My Mom swears by this. Also, I swear by my Neti pot!!!!! Love that thing...get's all the pollen and debris out of your nose that creates the headache.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Ugh - I've had a sinus headache since last night that will not go away and on top of the pain, its making me nauseous.  Normally I would have stayed home today but I couldn't since Im leading a 3 hours class at work later.  And of course, we have a threat of severe weather here so bad that The Weather Channel is broadcasting live from here for the next three days.  And finally, I really wish my guy this morning.
> 
> Ugh - Ignore me, I just felt like griping this morning.


It's the weather making your sinuses ache Doll, I hope things ease by the time your class starts. Sometimes Sudafed helps me, or even Imitrex, my migraine meds help ( Sinus & migraines go hand in hand ) Feel better soon.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> It's the weather making your sinuses ache Doll, I hope things ease by the time your class starts. Sometimes Sudafed helps me, *or even Imitrex, my migraine meds help ( Sinus & migraines go hand in hand )* Feel better soon.


yup.


----------



## Lapis

My legacy weekender is here, after the sadness of the kors I'm so fricking joyful it's perfect! 
The box they mailed it in was huge, I mean the bag is large but the box was nuts! Anyway I'll snap pics after I get bit from school


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Ugh - I've had a sinus headache since last night that will not go away and on top of the pain, its making me nauseous.  Normally I would have stayed home today but I couldn't since Im leading a 3 hours class at work later.  And of course, we have a threat of severe weather here so bad that The Weather Channel is broadcasting live from here for the next three days.  And finally, I really wish my guy this morning.
> 
> Ugh - Ignore me, I just felt like griping this morning.



I feel your pain when it comes to sinus headaches.  I have been battling them myself along with the nausea.  

Hope everything is OK by you.  That must be scary.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks chicas for your suggestions and kind words! 

group hug!


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Ugh - I've had a sinus headache since last night that will not go away and on top of the pain, its making me nauseous.  Normally I would have stayed home today but I couldn't since Im leading a 3 hours class at work later.  And of course, we have a threat of severe weather here so bad that The Weather Channel is broadcasting live from here for the next three days.  And finally, I really wish my guy this morning.
> 
> Ugh - Ignore me, I just felt like griping this morning.



Hope you feel better.  Sinus and migraines are the worst.  



Ladybug09 said:


> Coco, try fabric softner sheets in a scent of your choice. You can put it in a sachet bag or directly in the purse. I had a bag I ordered that had a pungent stinky smell, and did this...It may take a minute , but it really does work.
> 
> I hate sinus headaches...they can be crippling.... Try taking some Aleve cold and sinus...My Mom swears by this. Also, I swear by my Neti pot!!!!! Love that thing...get's all the pollen and debris out of your nose that creates the headache.



Bag manufacturer spoke to the distributor, and they are sending me a new bag the right Purple, and hopefully with no stinky wink.  They emailed me a return label for the wrong to go back and were super nice.  So, if you get lemonade after ordering lemon merinque pie, don't let the waitress say it was your fault.  Bit ch to the Chef!   So doing a happy dance over here.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hope you feel better.  Sinus and migraines are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag manufacturer spoke to the distributor, and they are sending me a new bag the right Purple, and hopefully with no stinky wink.  They emailed me a return label for the wrong to go back and were super nice.  So, if you get lemonade after ordering lemon merinque pie, don't let the waitress say it was your fault.  Bit ch to the Chef!   So doing a happy dance over here.


That's great news Coco! Last week I called Verizon to see if my triple play price could be lowered. They did! I'm going to save $16 a month!


----------



## Lapis

I hate ebay! the seller has decided to offer me partial refund when I return it! since when are fees my problem in a return? I was willing to eat the shipping but asking me to cover the fees too! come on now.

Here's big blue, omg the box it came is was HUGE!!! I love this legacy leather! compared to the last coach bag that I bought and returned cause the leather was thin and sad this leather is thick and lovely, I may be shopping coach again.
excuse my ugly sheets  and the bad ipad photo


----------



## Cocolo

Gorgeous Coach Lapis.  what was wrong with the Kors.  I missed that, but shipping is one thing, asking you for fees is something that smells stinky, like poopoo.


----------



## summer2815

chowlover2 said:


> That's great news Coco! Last week I called Verizon to see if my triple play price could be lowered. They did! I'm going to save $16 a month!



Love stuff like this!  



Lapis said:


> I hate ebay! the seller has decided to offer me partial refund when I return it! since when are fees my problem in a return? I was willing to eat the shipping but asking me to cover the fees too! come on now.
> 
> Here's big blue, omg the box it came is was HUGE!!! I love this legacy leather! compared to the last coach bag that I bought and returned cause the leather was thin and sad this leather is thick and lovely, I may be shopping coach again.
> excuse my ugly sheets  and the bad ipad photo



What happened with the other bag?

This Coach looks beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## shiny_things

Well my brand new niece or nephew is on it's way at 12 days early. So excited!


----------



## Lapis

Shiny congrats!!! 

Coco & Summer the sellers idea of lightly used and mine differed greatly on the Kors so I mailed it back this am.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Hope you feel better.  Sinus and migraines are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag manufacturer spoke to the distributor, and they are sending me a new bag the right Purple, and hopefully with no stinky wink.  They emailed me a return label for the wrong to go back and were super nice.  So, if you get lemonade after ordering lemon merinque pie, don't let the waitress say it was your fault.  Bit ch to the Chef!   So doing a happy dance over here.



Great to hear that they will fix this problem!



Lapis said:


> I hate ebay! the seller has decided to offer me partial refund when I return it! since when are fees my problem in a return? I was willing to eat the shipping but asking me to cover the fees too! come on now.
> 
> Here's big blue, omg the box it came is was HUGE!!! I love this legacy leather! compared to the last coach bag that I bought and returned cause the leather was thin and sad this leather is thick and lovely, I may be shopping coach again.
> excuse my ugly sheets  and the bad ipad photo


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> Coco, try fabric softner sheets in a scent of your choice. You can put it in a sachet bag or directly in the purse. I had a bag I ordered that had a pungent stinky smell, and did this...It may take a minute , but it really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate sinus headaches...they can be crippling.... Try taking some Aleve cold and sinus...My Mom swears by this. Also, I swear by my* Neti pot!*!!!! Love that thing...get's all the pollen and debris out of your nose that creates the headache.



ok, what is a netipot?  anything that cleans out the krap sounds like a thing I should know about.


----------



## Cocolo

shiny_things said:


> Well my brand new niece or nephew is on it's way at 12 days early. So excited!




Yay ShinyThings - new auntie.  this is wonderful news.  12 Days isn't bad.  I was hoping Baba would be early - a) get this 12 pound 8 ounce child out of my insides and b) I would have loved giving him Birthday/Halloween parties every year.  

Is this the first niece/nephew?  You have to let us know and post pics please.


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> I hate ebay! the seller has decided to offer me partial refund when I return it! since when are fees my problem in a return? I was willing to eat the shipping but asking me to cover the fees too! come on now.
> 
> Here's big blue, omg the box it came is was HUGE!!! I love this legacy leather! compared to the last coach bag that I bought and returned cause the leather was thin and sad this leather is thick and lovely, I may be shopping coach again.
> excuse my ugly sheets  and the bad ipad photo



IPad Photo? I got the first endeavor when it first came out, you mean the newer ones do photo?  That was my biggest complaint when I got it.  

But your picture isn't bad.  It shows a big beautiful blue bag.  I'd love to babysit it for you if you ever need someone to watch your collection.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> ok, what is a netipot?  anything that cleans out the krap sounds like a thing I should know about.


For me the squeeze bottle is easier than the netipot. Basically, it looks like a little teapot, you fill it with saline water, tilt head to one side and pour the saline solution into your nostril which is higher. If you are prone to sinus infections all kinds of goop will come out. Then you reverse and do the same thing to the other side. I like the squeeze bottle better, as my left sinus is much smaller than the right, and the netipot doesn't work as well for me. I used to do it twice a day when I was plagued with sinus infections about 5 yrs ago. Then I had an upper tooth pulled, the one that was fused to the sinus and I have had no problems or sinus infections since then. It was like opening a closed window when the tooth was pulled.


----------



## chantal1922

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks chicas for your suggestions and kind words!
> 
> group hug!
> 
> stream1.gifsoup.com/view/429181/group-hug-o.gif



Hope you feel better today Kansas!



Cocolo said:


> Hope you feel better.  Sinus and migraines are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag manufacturer spoke to the distributor, and they are sending me a new bag the right Purple, and hopefully with no stinky wink.  They emailed me a return label for the wrong to go back and were super nice.  So, if you get lemonade after ordering lemon merinque pie, don't let the waitress say it was your fault.  Bit ch to the Chef!   So doing a happy dance over here.


Yay! Glad things worked out!



Lapis said:


> I hate ebay! the seller has decided to offer me partial refund when I return it! since when are fees my problem in a return? I was willing to eat the shipping but asking me to cover the fees too! come on now.
> 
> Here's big blue, omg the box it came is was HUGE!!! I love this legacy leather! compared to the last coach bag that I bought and returned cause the leather was thin and sad this leather is thick and lovely, I may be shopping coach again.
> excuse my ugly sheets  and the bad ipad photo


Nice!



shiny_things said:


> Well my brand new niece or nephew is on it's way at 12 days early. So excited!


Aww congrats!


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks dolls  I'm sorry you guys with sinus and migraine go through this.  I've had sinus issues in the past, and headaches after surgery, but never a migraine.  I can only imagine how painful that must be.  Glad you've found ways to find some relief.


----------



## Cocolo

Chantal, congrats on the weight loss.  I'm waiting till next week to jump back on the diet.  You can be my inspiration.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> ok, what is a netipot?  anything that cleans out the krap sounds like a thing I should know about.




I lLOVEEEEEEEE mine. And you want the POT NOT the nasal mister/spray thingy. And it's not a new phenomena, it's ancient.

ETA: I learned something new though! Don't use tap water, cause of bacteria, etc. Use cooled boiled water or distilled water. I've used tap water for years with no problems though.
Ok, found an article explaining  it:
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/03/rare-infection-prompts-neti-pot-warning/

Purpose:
*Relieves allergies and sinus symptoms:*  Sinus pressure and nasal stuffiness. Nasal symptoms from flu and cold.  Nasal irritation from occupational dust, fumes, animal dander, grass,  pollen, smoke, and house dust. Post nasal drip and nasal congestion.

http://www.webmd.com/allergies/sinus-pain-pressure-11/neti-pots
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasal_irrigation

Vid how to do it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8sDIbRAXlg



Pic of what it looks like and the one I have:
http://www.neilmed.com/usa/adword_np.php
http://www.vitacost.com/neilmed-nas...705928008168&gclid=CM-aoa-iv7cCFciY4AodwCwAjw


Neti pot LOVE article:
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/04/15/neti.pot.allergies.sinus/index.html




Unless you couldn't tell, I LOVEEEEEEEE my neti pot!


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> I lLOVEEEEEEEE mine. And you want the POT NOT the nasal mister/spray thingy. And it's not a new phenomena, it's ancient.
> 
> ETA: I learned something new though! Don't use tap water, cause of bacteria, etc. Use cooled boiled water or distilled water. I've used tap water for years with no problems though.
> Ok, found an article explaining  it:
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/03/rare-infection-prompts-neti-pot-warning/
> 
> Purpose:
> *Relieves allergies and sinus symptoms:*  Sinus pressure and nasal stuffiness. Nasal symptoms from flu and cold.  Nasal irritation from occupational dust, fumes, animal dander, grass,  pollen, smoke, and house dust. Post nasal drip and nasal congestion.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/allergies/sinus-pain-pressure-11/neti-pots
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasal_irrigation
> 
> Vid how to do it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8sDIbRAXlg
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of what it looks like and the one I have:
> http://www.neilmed.com/usa/adword_np.php
> http://www.vitacost.com/neilmed-nas...705928008168&gclid=CM-aoa-iv7cCFciY4AodwCwAjw
> 
> 
> Neti pot LOVE article:
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/04/15/neti.pot.allergies.sinus/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you couldn't tell, I LOVEEEEEEEE my neti pot!



Lady Bug you are the best.  I have to admit, I nearly spit out my fruit juice when I saw the water run out the other nostril, but then I settled down and realized this is something I have to buy.  Only problem, where to find a purple one.  



Happy Friday Dolls!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

I'm feeling a lot better today.  I used my neti pot last night (I TOTALLY forgot I had one until Ladybug brought it up) and it helped immediately.  My BFF from Sri Lanka had brought me back these inhaler/essential oil thingies that are filled with peppermint/eucalyptus oils so I was sniffing on those too since it is suppose to reduce swelling in the nasal passages as well.  Ahhh!!!!!!!!  

How is everyone?  Today is a half work day for me () so a doll is trying to stay busy so these few hours hurry up and roll on by.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Lady Bug you are the best.  I have to admit, I nearly spit out my fruit juice when I saw the water run out the other nostril, but then I settled down and realized this is something I have to buy.  Only problem, where to find a purple one.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Dolls!



If you bought a cermic net pot from a holistic shop, you probably could get it in purple!

ETA:
Oh wow, I searched 'purple Neti Pot' and there is a plethora of them out there.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pur...Xm9AS4q4DwBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=914




Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better today.  I used my neti pot last night (I TOTALLY forgot I had one until Ladybug brought it up) and it helped immediately.  My BFF from Sri Lanka had brought me back these inhaler/essential oil thingies that are filled with peppermint/eucalyptus oils so I was sniffing on those too since it is suppose to reduce swelling in the nasal passages as well.  Ahhh!!!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone?  Today is a half work day for me () so a doll is trying to stay busy so these few hours hurry up and roll on by.



I may do mine tonight...I find that if you do it regularly during the high pollen seasons, it really does help to keep the sinus headaches at bay.

Jealous of the half work day...but I leave a little earl.

I think I've been having some 'self diagnosed' carpal tunal issues with my right hand...3 weeks now, so I have to get it checked out. Arrrrgh, I wish it would just go away!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> If you bought a cermic net pot from a holistic shop, you probably could get it in purple!
> 
> ETA:
> Oh wow, I searched 'purple Neti Pot' and there is a plethora of them out there.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pur...Xm9AS4q4DwBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do mine tonight...I find that if you do it regularly during the high pollen seasons, it really does help to keep the sinus headaches at bay.
> 
> Jealous of the half work day...but I leave a little earl.
> 
> I think I've been having some 'self diagnosed' carpal tunal issues with my right hand...3 weeks now, so I have to get it checked out. Arrrrgh, I wish it would just go away!


I've had the casrpal tunnel surgery on both wrists with great results, if you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> ok, *what is a netipot?*  anything that cleans out the krap sounds like a thing I should know about.




hahaha I was at a event in the park last weekend with the worst allergies and this was recommended to me. I asked the same thing, I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## chantal1922

Cocolo said:


> Chantal, congrats on the weight loss.  I'm waiting till next week to jump back on the diet.  You can be my inspiration.



Thanks Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

I had a bad sinus infection and they advised I use (among other things - ear drops and Mucinex for Sinus Pain) saline nasal spray.

I hate that taste at the back of my throat. 


Note to self: next time I get sick I'm going to have to look into a Neti pot. 

(The one at my drugstore is blue. But I like blue.)


----------



## Lapis

I have a neti pot but I'm scared to use it.


Bishes!! Yesterday MIL placed control of getting her house in NYC sold in my hands! Freaked me to f out! I had castigated her for allowing 6 months rent to go unpaid from her renter and when I saw his pay stubs questioned why he was allowed to rent it in the first place, so I guess she figured better me than doing nothing
I am in shock, wish me luck coming thru unscathed, she should make a nice profit and since she has no bills where we live she should be able to travel at will when her sister retires.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday Cocolo! 

_EDITED TO ADD:_
I hope you guys got her a bartender and some pool boys. 'cause I totally forgot about it.
I was so busy being fabulous this week it slipped my mind.  Besides, I thought kansashalo was in charge of procurements.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Birthday Coco!resents


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Birthday Coco!


----------



## KaseyHK

artyhat: artyhat:    artyhat: artyhat:


----------



## Lapis

Coco what did you do for your birthday? I need to go back.
I hope it was awesome and there was a purple bag somewhere in it for you.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh thank you Dolls!  I was busy playing with my bithday present, you know...the 'boys' you sent over to me?








Thank you everyone, I love you guys.  

And thanks for the great graphic KC.  I love it, and I'm tiling it as the splash page on my new laptop.


Who wants cake?  We have tons left.






SugarB got me the laptop, and Baba blew my mind.  He went, and got me the lovliest heart shaped amethyst pendant, surrounded with little diamonds.  It is gorgeous, and he worked a lot of hours for it.  My baby is growing up.  I am so touched, I never want to take it off.

So yeah, I had a great birthday.  Breakfast out, dinner out and a lovely cake.  Purple with white roses, a white top and teal lettering.  Happy as a pig in poo.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh thank you Dolls!  I was busy playing with my bithday present, you know...the 'boys' you sent over to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, I love you guys.
> 
> And thanks for the great graphic KC.  I love it, and I'm tiling it as the splash page on my new laptop.
> 
> 
> Who wants cake?  We have tons left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarB got me the laptop, and Baba blew my mind.  He went, and got me the lovliest heart shaped amethyst pendant, surrounded with little diamonds.  It is gorgeous, and he worked a lot of hours for it.  My baby is growing up.  I am so touched, I never want to take it off.
> 
> So yeah, I had a great birthday.  Breakfast out, dinner out and a lovely cake.  Purple with white roses, a white top and teal lettering.  Happy as a pig in poo.


 The girl who gets your Baba is going to be soooo lucky! What a sweetheart! So glad you had a great day!


----------



## Cocolo

Lapis said:


> Coco what did you do for your birthday? I need to go back.
> I hope it was awesome and there was a purple bag somewhere in it for you.



I got myself the purple purse with some mad money.   It's the bright purple MAB (full size) I got it on Amazon.  I love this bag,  it's just the right shade of purple for spring/summer.  who am I fooling? I'll carry it all year.  I posted pics back around mothers day.  the bag came, the laptop came, and my roses from Baba were in full bloom, so I took a pic before we put away the purse and the laptop.  let me dig it up.


----------



## V0N1B2

Glad you liked the boys we had sent over.  Looks like they all had quite the heart on for you. 
Birthdays are fun.
Who's next?


----------



## Cocolo

V0N1B2 said:


> Glad you liked the boys we had sent over.  Looks like they all had quite the *heart on* for you.
> Birthdays are fun.
> Who's next?



V0N, I love you for this.  I used this as a radio gag a while ago.  It was great fun.  So thank you for this.

I'll have to dust off the old Bish birthday list and check who's next.  I think we have some dolls to add.  But first I have to find a playstaion controller for Baba while he opens the pool.  No matter how old you get, sometimes you need mom's help.


----------



## chantal1922

Such sweet gifts Coco! Glad u enjoyed your day!


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy Birthday COCO!!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Aw thanks Chantal and Ladybug.  Setting up the new laptop is tedius.  right now the old is on my left leg the new is on my right, and I popping things from the old to the server and then from the server to the new.  About to lose my mind.  but it's a great way to keep an eye here, and one in the Kim thread.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I got myself the purple purse with some mad money.   It's the bright purple MAB (full size) I got it on Amazon.  I love this bag,  it's just the right shade of purple for spring/summer.  who am I fooling? I'll carry it all year.  I posted pics back around mothers day.  the bag came, the laptop came, and my roses from Baba were in full bloom, so I took a pic before we put away the purse and the laptop.  let me dig it up.


The bag and laptop are absolutely gorg Coco!


----------



## KaseyHK

Cocolo said:


> Oh thank you Dolls!  I was busy playing with my bithday present, you know...the 'boys' you sent over to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, I love you guys.
> 
> And thanks for the great graphic KC.  I love it, and I'm tiling it as the splash page on my new laptop.
> 
> 
> Who wants cake?  We have tons left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarB got me the laptop, and Baba blew my mind.  He went, and got me the lovliest heart shaped amethyst pendant, surrounded with little diamonds.  It is gorgeous, and he worked a lot of hours for it.  My baby is growing up.  I am so touched, I never want to take it off.
> 
> So yeah, I had a great birthday.  Breakfast out, dinner out and a lovely cake.  Purple with white roses, a white top and teal lettering.  Happy as a pig in poo.


you're most welcome! i'm glad to know you had a great time on your birthday and so many lovely presents from your loved ones


----------



## Sassys

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COCO!!!!!! *





Sorry I am late.


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> So yeah, I had a great birthday.  Breakfast out, dinner out and a lovely cake.  Purple with white roses, a white top and teal lettering.  Happy as a pig in poo.



Sorry I am late, but I hope you had a fabulous birthday!  




chowlover2 said:


> The girl who gets your Baba is going to be soooo lucky! What a sweetheart! So glad you had a great day!



+1!  I only wish I was 10 years younger to snag him myself!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, I had a great night on Saturday.

We met a bit before it was supposed to start for dinner. (There was food at the venue, but it was expensive.)  He bought the pizza, so I bought him a beer. Then he bought me a shot. 


I sang Rhiannon by Fleetwood Mac and Don't Stop Me Now by Queen.


He sang The Safety Dance by Men Without Hats.


We met two other people from the karaoke group: a girl and her friend.At some point (and after a few drinks) her friend was trying to get us to go home with them. From what I heard, he lives out of town and is staying with the girl. He has a girlfriend out of town and doesn't trust her. (Interesting he said that, considering how handsy he was with her at some point. He even kissed her when he got up to use the washroom.) 

I refused, saying I was tipsy enough as it is, "No more drinking for Caitlin" and that after this all I wanted to do was go home and get into bed. 

When D (the guy I'm karaoke-ing with) went to get another drink, Drunk Guy asked if I made the decisions for D and me. I was like, "No! D makes his own decisions." He guessed wrongly that we were a couple, but correctly guessed that I'm kind of into him.  

He thought they were a couple of swingers, or something,

On the bus back to our respective homes, I said something like, "I think he thought we were a couple, or something! That's weird!" 

He was like, "Oh, dear!" 


...And then when I was sleeping off Saturday night (well, I fell asleep and woke up again) I had three dreams about him, all of them involved us making out. 

I jokingly asked my friend if it would be obvious if I "accidentally" sent it to him. She said it would. 

There's not another group thing that I know of, but I'd love to invite him to come check out a live band at one of the local bars in my neighborhood. But then part of me wants to wait until he asks me to do something ... although if we're friends, it doesn't matter who asks whom, right?

I find that I'm such a spazz around him. It's subtle things, though: when we saw the movie, I knocked over my popcorn bag and spilled a bit of it. The other night, I was so into talking to him I forget there's a crosswalk and the "Walk" sign hadn't shown yet.   

..As much as I'd love for something to happen, I know I can't rush or force it. If it was meant to happen, it will happen. 

That's it for now. I'll add anything else if I think of it.


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy birthday, Coco!


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Oh thank you Dolls!  I was busy playing with my bithday present, you know...the 'boys' you sent over to me?



Can I just say how much I love a man's butt?  That is all!

:shame::girlwhack:


----------



## Kansashalo

*BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dag nabbit! I don't come in here and I miss Coco's birthday.   I'm sooooooo sorry doll - please forgive me.  I hope you had a great time.  Now tell me again, you're finally what.....25, 26 years old now? 

I just occurred to me that I will be turning 39 this year.  I don't feel 39 and I certainly don't look 39, but that is what the calendar says.  I still feel like I'm 25 years old (no kidding).  It's not until something or someone reminds me (ex. My 20 year high school reunion is next weekend) that I realize I really am 38 years old right now .  It is true that you are only as young as your feel/believe.

So how are all the dolls doing this morning?


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> Can I just say how much I love a man's butt?  That is all!
> 
> :shame::girlwhack:




I know, I know.  You should see the pics without the modesty hearts I put on.  Someone on the right was hanging a little low if you get my drift.  


I got the picture thanks to Encore.  Want me to send it to you? Anyone?  If you enjoy a nice butt, imagin the pictures of them all with out the hearts.  Ok now I have to dig up the picture myself.


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> *BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dag nabbit! I don't come in here and I miss Coco's birthday.   I'm sooooooo sorry doll - please forgive me.  I hope you had a great time.  Now tell me again, you're finally what.....25, 26 years old now?
> 
> I just occurred to me that I will be turning 39 this year.  I don't feel 39 and I certainly don't look 39, but that is what the calendar says.  I still feel like I'm 25 years old (no kidding).  It's not until something or someone reminds me (ex. My 20 year high school reunion is next weekend) that I realize I really am 38 years old right now .  It is true that you are only as young as your feel/believe.
> 
> So how are all the dolls doing this morning?



25? 26?  Lol.  Now come on, you know Baba is 18. and I wasn't a teen mom.   According to Baba, I've been 29 for a while now.  So we've upped it to 35.    I'll keep that one for a while.   But Doll, I've read where 40 is the new 30, and 30 is the new 25 or something, so it all boils down to how young you feel.  I feel young, you feel young, its all good.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Happy birthday, Coco!




OMG more purple sugary things!  Dig in dolls, let me just warn you, sometimes it will turn your poo blue.  Nothing to worry about, just thought I'd pass it along.  I'm going to go dig up the picture SugarB took of my cake.  OMG, this baker does purple right.  The same place that had the Christmas line wind around and around and around like a coil in the baker  But his stuff is delicious, and mouthwatering.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> *BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dag nabbit! I don't come in here and I miss Coco's birthday.   I'm sooooooo sorry doll - please forgive me.  I hope you had a great time.  Now tell me again, you're finally what.....25, 26 years old now?
> 
> I just occurred to me that I will be turning 39 this year.  I don't feel 39 and I certainly don't look 39, but that is what the calendar says.  I still feel like I'm 25 years old (no kidding).  It's not until something or someone reminds me (ex. My 20 year high school reunion is next weekend) that I realize I really am 38 years old right now .  It is true that you are only as young as your feel/believe.
> 
> So how are all the dolls doing this morning?


 Hey Doll. you never feel old! I'm 57 and feel like I'm 21! Now I understand why I sometimes see women who wear clothing that is too young. Mentally, it's where your head is at, but hair, body and makeup wise, not so much-LOL! Perhaps Coco should hide Baba from me...


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> I know, I know.  You should see the pics without the modesty hearts I put on.  Someone on the right was hanging a little low if you get my drift.
> 
> 
> I got the picture thanks to Encore.  Want me to send it to you? Anyone?  If you enjoy a nice butt, imagin the pictures of them all with out the hearts.  Ok now I have to dig up the picture myself.



Oh mamma!  Send it to me!


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> OMG more purple sugary things!  Dig in dolls, let me just warn you, sometimes it will turn your poo blue.  Nothing to worry about, just thought I'd pass it along.





chowlover2 said:


> Perhaps Coco should hide Baba from me...



Cracking up at these comments!


----------



## Cocolo

summer2815 said:


> Oh mamma!  Send it to me!



Ok Doll.  Check your inbox.  

And check out the 2nd fanny from the right.  You'll see why I had to lower his heart and make it a little bigger.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, D and I are doing karaoke again next weekend! 

He asked me when it was and I told him and he said he was up for it if I was.

(Our karaoke group has a monthly karaoke meetup. but they also do a bi-weekly meetup at a different place. With a private box. And their bar has martinis and soju and everything! I'm excited!)

I did bring up the subject of maybe getting something to eat before. Although the place we're going to has wings and nuggets and such. 


I think we did something to eat somewhere else last time because the food at the other venue was kind of expensive.


----------



## summer2815

Cocolo said:


> Ok Doll.  Check your inbox.
> 
> And check out the 2nd fanny from the right.  You'll see why I had to lower his heart and make it a little bigger.



Oh I definitely see why!


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, D and I are doing karaoke again next weekend!
> 
> He asked me when it was and I told him and he said he was up for it if I was.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=24756482
> (Our karaoke group has a monthly karaoke meetup. but they also do a bi-weekly meetup at a different place. With a private box. And their bar has martinis and soju and everything! I'm excited!)
> 
> I did bring up the subject of maybe getting something to eat before. Although the place we're going to has wings and nuggets and such.
> 
> 
> I think we did something to eat somewhere else last time because the food at the other venue was kind of expensive.




Sing your heart out Cait.  Hey, why not try "I know what boys like" by the waitresses?


----------



## Sassys

Mornign Dolls! 

Rainy yucky day here in NYC. Thank god I leave the office at noon.

I am going to be a good girl and actually go buy my Maid of Honor dress today (or at least try them on. Don't want to walk in the rain with it).


----------



## Bzemom

happy belated birthday beautiful!!!!





Cocolo said:


> Oh thank you Dolls!  I was busy playing with my bithday present, you know...the 'boys' you sent over to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, I love you guys.
> 
> And thanks for the great graphic KC.  I love it, and I'm tiling it as the splash page on my new laptop.
> 
> 
> Who wants cake?  We have tons left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarB got me the laptop, and Baba blew my mind.  He went, and got me the lovliest heart shaped amethyst pendant, surrounded with little diamonds.  It is gorgeous, and he worked a lot of hours for it.  My baby is growing up.  I am so touched, I never want to take it off.
> 
> So yeah, I had a great birthday.  Breakfast out, dinner out and a lovely cake.  Purple with white roses, a white top and teal lettering.  Happy as a pig in poo.


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> *BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dag nabbit! I don't come in here and I miss Coco's birthday.   I'm sooooooo sorry doll - please forgive me.  I hope you had a great time.  Now tell me again, you're finally what.....25, 26 years old now?
> 
> I just occurred to me that I will be turning 39 this year.  I don't feel 39 and I certainly don't look 39, but that is what the calendar says.  I still feel like I'm 25 years old (no kidding).  It's not until something or someone reminds me (ex. My 20 year high school reunion is next weekend) that I realize I really am 38 years old right now .  It is true that you are only as young as your feel/believe.
> 
> So how are all the dolls doing this morning?


 
I will be forty this year. I thought I would feel more "mature" and wise, but I still feel like I have so much to learn, and life is still new.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Sing your heart out Cait.  Hey, why not try "I know what boys like" by the waitresses?


That's a good one Coco! What a dreary day, I am headed in to take a nap!


----------



## Sassys

Hate working out on yucky days


----------



## Sassys

Well I finally went to pick out my maid of honor dress at David's Bridal. Those dresses were butt ugly and this was the only one I could stomach that came in the color I needed.


----------



## chowlover2

That's pretty, but I'm a blue girl. I like the style, not something you see everywhere.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> That's a good one Coco! What a dreary day, I am headed in to take a nap!



No nap for me. Baba just headed out to work, I popped in Magic Mike for a nice solitary viewing.  Baba picked it up for me at the library, and when auto checkout didn't work, he was so embarrased.  He went back, tried a different copy and Phew!  Scanned right out.  I think had he had to go to the desk with it, I'd be watching a Quentin T movie right now.  lol.




Sassys said:


> Hate working out on yucky days




Wow, looks so deserted out there.  Nice view though.


----------



## Cocolo

Is that the color of the dress Sassys?  I like the style, but I thought pool was deeper?  This looks like sky or powder blue to me.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> That's pretty, but I'm a blue girl. I like the style, not something you see everywhere.



Yep, that is the color. I didn't want a long dress, but the cocktail length dresses were ugly and only two came in the color she wants, so the long one was basically my only option. The sales associates were so excited the only sample size they had was a 6 and it fit me perfectly. Otherwise I would have been in a lot if trouble. 



Cocolo said:


> Is that the color of the dress Sassys?  I like the style, but I thought pool was deeper?  This looks like sky or powder blue to me.



I tried on the black version in the store, and they ordered this one for me. It will be in on Friday, and then I will see what I look like in the actual dress.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> No nap for me. Baba just headed out to work, I popped in Magic Mike for a nice solitary viewing.  Baba picked it up for me at the library, and when auto checkout didn't work, he was so embarrased.  He went back, tried a different copy and Phew!  Scanned right out.  I think had he had to go to the desk with it, I'd be watching a Quentin T movie right now.  lol.
> 
> Wow, looks so deserted out there.  Nice view though.



It was empty. Most people where I work don't have summer Fridays.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Sing your heart out Cait.  Hey, why not try "I know what boys like" by the waitresses?



Haha!


Well, I was thinking Push It by Salt-n-Pepa and I could look directly at him when I do the "Come here, give me a kiss. Better make it fast, or I'm gonna get pissed."



(He doesn't know about Push It. He does know I'm going to attempt BIG's Big Poppa, though.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> Well, I was thinking Push It by Salt-n-Pepa and I could look directly at him when I do the "Come here, give me a kiss. Better make it fast, or I'm gonna get pissed."
> 
> 
> 
> (He doesn't know about Push It. He does know I'm going to attempt BIG's Big Poppa, though.)


 Go for it Caitlin!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Well I finally went to pick out my maid of honor dress at David's Bridal. Those dresses were butt ugly and this was the only one I could stomach that came in the color I needed.




I like the style of this dress.  I personally would dye it another color after the wedding so I wouldn't feel like I totally wasted my money


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Yep, that is the color. I didn't want a long dress, but the cocktail length dresses were ugly and only two came in the color she wants, so the long one was basically my only option. The sales associates were so excited the only sample size they had was a 6 and it fit me perfectly. Otherwise I would have been in a lot if trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the black version in the store, and they ordered this one for me. It will be in on Friday, and then I will see what I look like in the actual dress.



I used to work for a Bridal manufacturer, 2 in fact, and I just have  a keen eye.  Since the Bridezilla is being so obtuse, if the shade is a little off from pool you could always feign innocence and say "well dear, every fabric manufacturer has their own interpretation of Pool.  I mean really, just look at the many different shades all labeled "Black, or Navy"  Maybe it's just prewedding jitters that is making you obsess over imaginary problems.  Here, have a drink."  with your sweetest (silent eff you) smile.     A little passive aggression goes a long way.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> I used to work for a Bridal manufacturer, 2 in fact, and I just have  a keen eye.  Since the Bridezilla is being so obtuse, if the shade is a little off from pool you could always feign innocence and say "well dear, every fabric manufacturer has their own interpretation of Pool.  I mean really, just look at the many different shades all labeled "Black, or Navy"  Maybe it's just prewedding jitters that is making you obsess over imaginary problems.  Here, have a drink."  with your sweetest (silent eff you) smile.     A little passive aggression goes a long way.



She went to David's bridal with a sample and matched it. I didn't have to go to David's but if I did the color was pool.

Now she is fighting me on shoes. I do not want to pay for silver shoes, because frankly I will never wear them again. It is a beach wedding and I want to go barefoot with foot jewelry. She told me no I have to wear shoes. So stupid!!! Her mother told me she agrees I should not have to wear shoes at a damn beach wedding. We decided I will buy shoes and say I will wear them (which I wont) and walk down the isle barefoot. It's not like she is going to be able to stop me once I go down the isle. 

Here is the foot jewlery I saw online that I want. I will buy shoes show her when I get to Jamaica, not wear them and return them when I get back. Enough is enough with her annoying request. Now if this was a real beach wedding with more than 5 people attending I would follow her orders, but she is just being beyond crazy. It is a 20min ceremony with 5 people total attending (that includes the bride and groom) and no reception. Give me a break. Her mother agrees and is also ready to slap the sh$t out of her


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> She went to David's bridal with a sample and matched it. I didn't have to go to David's but if I did the color was pool.
> 
> Now she is fighting me on shoes. I do not want to pay for silver shoes, because frankly I will never wear them again. It is a beach wedding and I want to go barefoot with foot jewelry. She told me no I have to wear shoes. So stupid!!! Her mother told me she agrees I should not have to wear shoes at a damn beach wedding. We decided I will buy shoes and say I will wear them (which I wont) and walk down the isle barefoot. It's not like she is going to be able to stop me once I go down the isle.
> 
> Here is the foot jewlery I saw online that I want. I will buy shoes show her when I get to Jamaica, not wear them and return them when I get back. Enough is enough with her annoying request. Now if this was a real beach wedding with more than 5 people attending I would follow her orders, but she is just being beyond crazy. It is a 20min ceremony with 5 people total attending (that includes the bride and groom) and no reception. Give me a break. Her mother agrees and is also ready to slap the sh$t out of her


You have the right idea, show her the shoes and wear the foot jewelry! It's adorable. Who on earth wears shoes on a beach?


----------



## chantal1922

Sassy what type of shoe does she want you to buy? I recently saw a few pics from a beach wedding and the whole wedding party was barefoot in most of the pics. There were a few pics with with the bridesmaids wearing jeweled flip flops but they weren't on the beach in those pics. I don't blame you for not wanting to waste the money on  shoes.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> She went to David's bridal with a sample and matched it. I didn't have to go to David's but if I did the color was pool.
> 
> Now she is fighting me on shoes. I do not want to pay for silver shoes, because frankly I will never wear them again. It is a beach wedding and I want to go barefoot with foot jewelry. She told me no I have to wear shoes. So stupid!!! Her mother told me she agrees I should not have to wear shoes at a damn beach wedding. We decided I will buy shoes and say I will wear them (which I wont) and walk down the isle barefoot. It's not like she is going to be able to stop me once I go down the isle.
> 
> Here is the foot jewlery I saw online that I want. I will buy shoes show her when I get to Jamaica, not wear them and return them when I get back. Enough is enough with her annoying request. Now if this was a real beach wedding with more than 5 people attending I would follow her orders, but she is just being beyond crazy. It is a 20min ceremony with 5 people total attending (that includes the bride and groom) and no reception. Give me a break. Her mother agrees and is also ready to slap the sh$t out of her



Doll, I so agree with you ALMOST.  Sandals, flipflops on the beach yes.  Heals NoFway.  However, DO NOT GO BAREFOOT ON THE BEACH.  I loved the beach - barefoot on the sand etc all my life.  flip back 3 years ago
The First Aid Station had never seen anything like it, the Hospital said it was a freak accident. All I know is I got up to walk to the bathroom, and suddenly collapsed in pain, it was as if I had stood on hot coals, yet children and adults alike were frolicking on the sand all around me.

Do not look if you want to eat dinner tonight.

Sassys, I warn you because I love you and I never want you to go through something like this, unless you totally want to steal the show at the wedding.  And I was little Miss Barefoot.  Barefoot everywhere.  Slip off the shoes the second I could.  My feet were not pampered little fragile feet.  And this pic is 5 days after the hospital said "Look over there" to divert my attention as they literally skinned my foot by just ripping the skin off in one fell swoop.  5 days of SugarB tenderly soaking my feet and picking out sand with cutips, 5 days of him doing that 3 times a day and rewrapping my foot in salve, nonstick gauze pads and bandages.   Do NOT GO BAREFOOT ON ANY BEACH. 


*Sorry, couldn't leave the pic up.  thought I could Spoiler it.  I am sending it to Chow and Sassys, and will pm anyone who wants to see it.   Bu*t Dolls, I am as serious as a heart attack.  If it happened to me in NY, who is to say it can't happen to someone somewhere else.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Here is the foot jewlery I saw online that I want. I will buy shoes show her when I get to Jamaica, not wear them and return them when I get back. Enough is enough with her annoying request. Now if this was a real beach wedding with more than 5 people attending I would follow her orders, but she is just being beyond crazy. It is a 20min ceremony with 5 people total attending (that includes the bride and groom) and no reception. Give me a break. Her mother agrees and is also ready to slap the sh$t out of her



Lovely foot jewelry,  Please wear it with sandals.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Doll, I so agree with you ALMOST.  Sandals, flipflops on the beach yes.  Heals NoFway.  However, DO NOT GO BAREFOOT ON THE BEACH.  I loved the beach - barefoot on the sand etc all my life.  flip back 3 years ago
> The First Aid Station had never seen anything like it, the Hospital said it was a freak accident. All I know is I got up to walk to the bathroom, and suddenly collapsed in pain, it was as if I had stood on hot coals, yet children and adults alike were frolicking on the sand all around me.
> 
> Do not look if you want to eat dinner tonight.
> 
> Sassys, I warn you because I love you and I never want you to go through something like this, unless you totally want to steal the show at the wedding.  And I was little Miss Barefoot.  Barefoot everywhere.  Slip off the shoes the second I could.  My feet were not pampered little fragile feet.  And this pic is 5 days after the hospital said "Look over there" to divert my attention as they literally skinned my foot by just ripping the skin off in one fell swoop.  5 days of SugarB tenderly soaking my feet and picking out sand with cutips, 5 days of him doing that 3 times a day and rewrapping my foot in salve, nonstick gauze pads and bandages.   Do NOT GO BAREFOOT ON ANY BEACH.
> 
> 
> *Sorry, couldn't leave the pic up.  thought I could Spoiler it.  I am sending it to Chow and Sassys, and will pm anyone who wants to see it.   Bu*t Dolls, I am as serious as a heart attack.  If it happened to me in NY, who is to say it can't happen to someone somewhere else.



I am scared to look. I go barefoot at the beach and pool all the time.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Sassy what type of shoe does she want you to buy? I recently saw a few pics from a beach wedding and the whole wedding party was barefoot in most of the pics. There were a few pics with with the bridesmaids wearing jeweled flip flops but they weren't on the beach in those pics. I don't blame you for not wanting to waste the money on  shoes.



She says to wear flat sandals. That is fine, but I don't need silver sandals. I am trying not to buy shoes just for one outfit and never wear them again, I use to be so guilty of it and now I have more pairs of shoes than I can count, that I never wear, because I got them for a particular outfit


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> She says to wear flat sandals. That is fine, but I don't need silver sandals. I am trying not to buy shoes just for one outfit and never wear them again, I use to be so guilty of it and now I have more pairs of shoes than I can count, that I never wear, because I got them for a particular outfit



Just get silver flip flops from Old Navy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Doll, I so agree with you ALMOST.  Sandals, flipflops on the beach yes.  Heals NoFway.  However, DO NOT GO BAREFOOT ON THE BEACH.  I loved the beach - barefoot on the sand etc all my life.  flip back 3 years ago
> The First Aid Station had never seen anything like it, the Hospital said it was a freak accident. All I know is I got up to walk to the bathroom, and suddenly collapsed in pain, it was as if I had stood on hot coals, yet children and adults alike were frolicking on the sand all around me.
> 
> Do not look if you want to eat dinner tonight.
> 
> Sassys, I warn you because I love you and I never want you to go through something like this, unless you totally want to steal the show at the wedding.  And I was little Miss Barefoot.  Barefoot everywhere.  Slip off the shoes the second I could.  My feet were not pampered little fragile feet.  And this pic is 5 days after the hospital said "Look over there" to divert my attention as they literally skinned my foot by just ripping the skin off in one fell swoop.  5 days of SugarB tenderly soaking my feet and picking out sand with cutips, 5 days of him doing that 3 times a day and rewrapping my foot in salve, nonstick gauze pads and bandages.   Do NOT GO BAREFOOT ON ANY BEACH.
> 
> 
> *Sorry, couldn't leave the pic up.  thought I could Spoiler it.  I am sending it to Chow and Sassys, and will pm anyone who wants to see it.   Bu*t Dolls, I am as serious as a heart attack.  If it happened to me in NY, who is to say it can't happen to someone somewhere else.



Was it a jellyfish?

(Curse this morbid curiosity, but . . . ) could you PM me, too, please?


----------



## caitlin1214

I just saw the photo.


Again, was it a jellyfish?


Did you have an allergic reaction to something, because it looked like a 



Spoiler



really big blister that burst


 on the soles of your feet.


----------



## Cocolo

No doll.  That thing that looked like the humongous blister burst  was just what it looked like after the nurses and doctors discussed how to get all the sand out of my foot, where the sand melted the first 7 or so layers of skin, trapping a ton of sand in there.  A nurse had me turn my head, and the other nurse grabbed on to as much skin as she could and just ripped up, peeling the melted, ripped and whole skin that was soon to be infected right off my foot.  Then using scissors they trimmed it best they could.

I had to soak my foot 3 or more times a day, then sugarB sat with a bucket, a bunch of clean cotton balls and cutips, and painstakingly cleaned out sand that would work itself up out of my foot for about 2 weeks or so (I have forgotten how long) then he would put bacitracin all over the foot and toes, wrap it carefully, give me another pain pill and go throw up  Ok, after the first couple of days the raw was not as bad, and the pic is after about 5 days later, but it was no stingray.  Just. my bare foot against the sand and the whole walk from the blanket to where I collapsed in pain was only about 300 feet or so.  So it didn't take long.



Oh, and the foot in the picture was really bad.  the other foot, a little, but not so much.  when I was on crutches for this, it was the pictured foot that was wrapped and up, the other foot was the stable foot, a couple of bandage pads, and a clean sock, the one hitting the floor when I walked.  So, freakish yes.  Can it happen again? Probably not to me, what are the chances? But as slim as they are.  I will never chance that again.

And I can't urge my dolls enough, put on a freakin pair of flip flops or flat sandals.  nothing fancy, just protect those precious feet.


----------



## caitlin1214

Doll, it sounds like a second degree burn on your foot from the hot sand.


----------



## summer2815

Holy cow, Coco.  The sand burned your feet?


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!  
How was everyone's weekend?  I was sick for most of mine (allergies) but I'm now good to go!




caitlin1214 said:


> Just get silver flip flops from Old Navy.


Ditto!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She went to David's bridal with a sample and matched it. I didn't have to go to David's but if I did the color was pool.
> 
> Now she is fighting me on shoes. I do not want to pay for silver shoes, because frankly I will never wear them again. It is a beach wedding and I want to go barefoot with foot jewelry. She told me no I have to wear shoes. So stupid!!! Her mother told me she agrees I should not have to wear shoes at a damn beach wedding. We decided I will buy shoes and say I will wear them (which I wont) and walk down the isle barefoot. It's not like she is going to be able to stop me once I go down the isle.
> 
> Here is the foot jewlery I saw online that I want. I will buy shoes show her when I get to Jamaica, not wear them and return them when I get back. Enough is enough with her annoying request. Now if this was a real beach wedding with more than 5 people attending I would follow her orders, but she is just being beyond crazy. It is a 20min ceremony with 5 people total attending (that includes the bride and groom) and no reception. Give me a break. Her mother agrees and is also ready to slap the sh$t out of her





chowlover2 said:


> You have the right idea, show her the shoes and wear the foot jewelry! It's adorable. Who on earth wears shoes on a beach?




I'm going to be a dissenting opinion....I say it's HER wedding, please do as she asked/requested. If she's asking you do wear silver shoes...wear the silver shoes....Just by a chearp pair of flats/(Nice flip flops to wear).

As long as she's not asking you to do something crazy like (cut your hair, PS, buy a $500 dress)....then I think she has normal requests as any other bride and you should go with the flow.

Just think about YOUR wedding day....are you going to allow your BMs to have a free for all, or do contrary to Your personal requests on Your wedding day 






...probably not...It's just one day for a few hours.

I know how I am...I wouldn't give any Crazy requests to my BMs, but I would at a minimum expect them to follow my wishes, and if they didn't would prefer them to just be a guest and enjoy themselves and have no complaints.

If you end up wearing flip flops, I would not wear these kinds:
http://www.target.com/p/women-s-leonie-flip-flop-blue-silver/-/A-14502793#prodSlot=medium_1_10

I would think something like this appropriate. I have them and they are very comfy and cheap. It's a pewter/silverish color and while casual, still has a dressy feel.
http://www.target.com/p/women-s-mossimo-falk-thong-sandal-black/-/A-14337754#prodSlot=medium_1_13

(all said in love).

Ladybug.



Cocolo said:


> No doll.  That thing that looked like the humongous blister burst  was just what it looked like after the nurses and doctors discussed how to get all the sand out of my foot, where the sand melted the first 7 or so layers of skin, trapping a ton of sand in there.  A nurse had me turn my head, and the other nurse grabbed on to as much skin as she could and just ripped up, peeling the melted, ripped and whole skin that was soon to be infected right off my foot.  Then using scissors they trimmed it best they could.
> 
> I had to soak my foot 3 or more times a day, then sugarB sat with a bucket, a bunch of clean cotton balls and cutips, and painstakingly cleaned out sand that would work itself up out of my foot for about 2 weeks or so (I have forgotten how long) then he would put bacitracin all over the foot and toes, wrap it carefully, give me another pain pill and go throw up  Ok, after the first couple of days the raw was not as bad, and the pic is after about 5 days later, but it was no stingray.  Just. my bare foot against the sand and the whole walk from the blanket to where I collapsed in pain was only about 300 feet or so.  So it didn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the foot in the picture was really bad.  the other foot, a little, but not so much.  when I was on crutches for this, it was the pictured foot that was wrapped and up, the other foot was the stable foot, a couple of bandage pads, and a clean sock, the one hitting the floor when I walked.  So, freakish yes.  Can it happen again? Probably not to me, what are the chances? But as slim as they are.  I will never chance that again.
> 
> And I can't urge my dolls enough, put on a freakin pair of flip flops or flat sandals.  nothing fancy, just protect those precious feet.



Wow, that is scary!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm going to be a dissenting opinion....I say it's HER wedding, please do as she asked/requested. If she's asking you do wear silver shoes...wear the silver shoes....Just by a chearp pair of flats/(Nice flip flops to wear).
> 
> As long as she's not asking you to do something crazy like (cut your hair, PS, buy a $500 dress)....then I think she has normal requests as any other bride and you should go with the flow.
> 
> Just think about YOUR wedding day....are you going to allow your BMs to have a free for all, or do contrary to Your personal requests on Your wedding day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...probably not...It's just one day for a few hours.
> 
> I know how I am...I wouldn't give any Crazy requests to my BMs, but I would at a minimum expect them to follow my wishes, and if they didn't would prefer them to just be a guest and enjoy themselves and have no complaints.
> 
> If you end up wearing flip flops, I would not wear these kinds:
> http://www.target.com/p/women-s-leonie-flip-flop-blue-silver/-/A-14502793#prodSlot=medium_1_10
> 
> I would think something like this appropriate. I have them and they are very comfy and cheap. It's a pewter/silverish color and while casual, still has a dressy feel.
> http://www.target.com/p/women-s-mossimo-falk-thong-sandal-black/-/A-14337754#prodSlot=medium_1_13
> 
> (all said in love).
> 
> Ladybug.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is scary!


 
I have done everything she asked, but she can throw me a bone on the shoes. I spent $150 on a dress I will never wear again, almost $2K on my air/hotel (she did not get a discount on the hotel, like my other friends who had destination weddings), now I have to get shoes, I will never wear again. I can't bring myself to wear cheap flip flops with this dress. I also have to pay for the makeup artist when I get there (she won't let me do my own make up). I understand it is her wedding, but I am spending alot of money for a 20min wedding.

I agree with you if it was my wedding, but she is being very extra for a 20min ceremony. There is no reception, so I am spending all this money for literally 20min. Now, if she had a wedding, plus cocktail hour/reception, etc. then I would of course follow her orders, but it's not that kind of wedding. Her mother agrees with me 100% and thinks her daughter is crazy for doing all of this for 20min and should have just went to the justice of the peace. My aunt also thinks I should have my head examined for spending $150 on a dress I am never going to wear again and agrees buying shoes for a beach wedding is stupid.


----------



## Ladybug09

I understand her being specific abou the clothing/outfit, but the makeup artist thing...unless she's paying, I don't think she should make you pay for that.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I understand her being specific abou the clothing/outfit, but the makeup artist thing...unless she's paying, I don't think she should make you pay for that.


 I agree. A makeup artist is way over the top!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I understand her being specific abou the clothing/outfit, but the makeup artist thing...unless she's paying, I don't think she should make you pay for that.


 
She is not paying. She also told me, I am suppose to pay for her as well since I am the maid of honor.

I really don't like weddings and whenever I am asked to be in them, I always say no, becasuse I can't deal with crazy brides. They only reason I agreed to be her Maid of honor is because she has no friends (not a single one). She also said a year ago, I could wear whatever I wanted, and that she did not care (she said it was going to be a very simple basic wedding, becuase she is not into weddings). I felt bad, that she had no one to be her side, so that is why I agreed. I also felt bad, that all the people she invited to her wedding said "no", because they do not like the man she is marrying. Her own Father is not going because of this. The one male friend she does have, has decided he is also not going. Whenever he is around the groom, they always get into a argument, so he has decided it would be best to keep his distance and not fight with someone while on vacation.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> She is not paying. She also told me, I am suppose to pay for her as well since I am the maid of honor.
> 
> I really don't like weddings and whenever I am asked to be in them, I always say no, becasuse I can't deal with crazy brides. They only reason I agreed to be her Maid of honor is because she has no friends (not a single one). She also said a year ago, I could wear whatever I wanted, and that she did not care (she said it was going to be a very simple basic wedding, becuase she is not into weddings). I felt bad, that she had no one to be her side, so that is why I agreed. I also felt bad, that all the people she invited to her wedding said "no", because they do not like the man she is marrying. Her own Father is not going because of this. The one male friend she does have, has decided he is also not going. Whenever he is around the groom, they always get into a argument, so he has decided it would be best to keep his distance and not fight with someone while on vacation.


 
Oh goodness. This poor girl - so she isn't going to listen to the universe and perhaps rethink this wedding. I can understand going through with it if it was just a person or two that didn't like your future hubby, when its EVERYONE??? .....that would give me pause.


----------



## Cocolo

I have to say, not caring for the target flips.  The strap around the ankle will make it impossible for the pretty foot jewelry.

And, just say no to the makeup artist.  She should have brought you to the destination on her dime.  We all have relatives like this.  A flake or two short of a breakfast.

As far as the foot, that red is not burn.  that is what your skin layers look like when you get to the bottom layers.  They said it wasn't a burn, it was more like a foot disintegration.  And since there was no idea what or why, they labled it freak accident.  Unsolved Mysteries.  And since we don't know exactly what happened, all we know is I was barefoot on the beach.  And that's why I am warning all my Dolls and Bishes, to puhlease take care and wear a little sumpthin on the beach.  it was  morning, around 9:30 or so maybe 10, so it wasn't like the sun was beating down on it all day.  Just be careful.  The ripping of the remaining skin off my foot was so nauseating.  Pills were great, but just be careful.


----------



## chantal1922

Wow Sassy if she wants you to have your make up done by the MUA she should pay for it! Everyone not liking the fiance is a huge red flag! The fact that family and close friends refuse to go to the wedding tells all!


----------



## chantal1922

Morning Dollies! I had the best sleep last night!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The shoes are to be In Place of the foot jewelry....not along with...of course they would not go together.



Cocolo said:


> I have to say, not caring for the target flips.  The strap around the ankle will make it impossible for the pretty foot jewelry.
> 
> And, just say no to the makeup artist.  She should have brought you to the destination on her dime.  We all have relatives like this.  A flake or two short of a breakfast.
> 
> As far as the foot, that red is not burn.  that is what your skin layers look like when you get to the bottom layers.  They said it wasn't a burn, it was more like a foot disintegration.  And since there was no idea what or why, they labled it freak accident.  Unsolved Mysteries.  And since we don't know exactly what happened, all we know is I was barefoot on the beach.  And that's why I am warning all my Dolls and Bishes, to puhlease take care and wear a little sumpthin on the beach.  it was  morning, around 9:30 or so maybe 10, so it wasn't like the sun was beating down on it all day.  Just be careful.  The ripping of the remaining skin off my foot was so nauseating.  Pills were great, but just be careful.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Wow Sassy if she wants you to have your make up done by the MUA she should pay for it! Everyone not liking the fiance is a huge red flag! The fact that family and close friends refuse to go to the wedding tells all!


 


Kansashalo said:


> Oh goodness. This poor girl - so she isn't going to listen to the universe and perhaps rethink this wedding. I can understand going through with it if it was just a person or two that didn't like your future hubby, when its EVERYONE??? .....that would give me pause.


 
Well, she says she loves him. None of us can understand why; but it is her life. Her mother is going because she loves her daughter and their toddler, but she is not happy about this either. His parents adore my cousin, but think she can do better than their son (their words).


----------



## Kansashalo

Snap!  When your future hubby's own PARENTS tell you that you can do better than their son, you need to listen!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Snap! When your future hubby's own PARENTS tell you that you can do better than their son, you need to listen!


 
Twice I was standing in front of him and his mom, and she said to his face "I don't understand how I could have given birth to such an a$$hole". I replied, "Oh, I thought you and your husband found him on the side of the rode and decided to take him in for charity".

We all feel she is settling and is to lazy to find her true soul mate. There are millions of single men in CA and we can't understand why she ended up with this jerk. If I had a nickle for every time they had a fight/argument I would be a mutli millionaire.

When their son was 7mos old, he was holding the baby and the baby was pulling at his neck (that is what babies do). I kid you not, he yelled at the baby to "cut it out and sit still". I then snatched the baby from his arms and told him he was an a$$hole. I then told my cousin she was crazy to be with a man like this and left the room with the baby. Once she asked him to give the baby a bath, he turned to her and said "I am busy eating, you do it". I then turned to him and said "Wow, I never knew Skittles got cold, if you left them to bathe YOUR child".

I could go on and on on the a$$hole things he does. I have yet to meet a person who has met him and have not gotten into an argument with him. Therefore we all keep our distance from them. This is why she has zero friends.

His parents and brother are very nice people (I wouldn't hang with them, but they are very nice). Like I said, they adore my cousin and the sun rises and sets on their only grandchild.

My cousin means the world to me, she is the little sister I never had. It breaks my heart that she is with someone like him. She is not an ugly woman, so I can't understand why she is settling for this man (she does have issues with her skin color, so that may have something to do with it). My aunt prayed every night, this wedding would not happen once they got engaged and even begged me to talk some sense into her, since she looks up to me. They have been engaged for 3 years and we thought, it wasn't going to happen and she would see the light; once they lived together. No such luck. They have been living together since she had their son 3 years ago.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm in a good mood.  About 2 years ago, my friend was murdered by her husband (a cop)  and this afternoon, he was found GUILTY!!! 

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I'm in a good mood.  About 2 years ago, my friend was murdered by her husband (a cop) and this afternoon, he was found GUILTY!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sorry for your loss Kansashalo.

Justice Served!!!!! 

Like I tell women all the time, DO NOT date a cop. They are batsh$t crazy. I dated one for 4 mos and I knew from day one I shouldn't have. Major mistake!  I should have followed my gut and rule on dating cops.


----------



## chantal1922

Sorry for your loss Kansas. Glad justices was served!


----------



## Kansashalo

I've dated a nutso cop before too but I wouldn't lump them all in one basket though.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> My aunt also thinks I should have my head examined for spending $150 on a dress I am never going to wear again and agrees buying shoes for a beach wedding is stupid.



Doll, I have ones like these:

http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/...ts/womens-flip-flops.jsp&scid=898919053&vid=0






Kansashalo said:


> I've dated a nutso cop before too but I wouldn't lump them all in one basket though.



I wouldn't, either. (My uncle is a retired police chief and both my cousins have connections to the police force.)


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> I've dated a nutso cop before too but I wouldn't lump them all in one basket though.



I'm sorry about your friend Kansas.   I don't think all cops are krazy, but I do think some Kra gooy-krays join the police force.

Glad he's going to jail though.  They don't like police in prison.  Sucks to be him right now.

So good.  one for the justice system.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Is it just me or is this week going by sllllloooowwwwwwwww.......


----------



## summer2815

*Kansas *- So happy to hear that justice was served!  

*Sassys *- The storry about your cousin is horrible.  I pray she wakes up before she marries this guy!  Also, you should not have to get your make-up done for a 20 minute wedding where no one will be in attendance.  That is crazy!

*All *- I had the day from hell yesterday.  To make a long story short, I had to go into the city for a one hour meeting.  It takes me longer to get in and out of the city, but I had to go.  It was such a monumental waste of time!  My co-workers still don't know why our boss made us go.  Anyways, no cabbie would take me to where I had to go when I left the meeting.  They would pull up, ask me where I had to go and then drive away.  In all my times I have done this, I have never experienced this.  Sassys, maybe you can shed some light as to why this happened since you live there?  Maybe the fare wasn't enough during the rush hour back home?  

Thankfully, since the forecast said it would rain, I brought my sneakers with me.  I walked for more than an hour to get to the ferry.  I got a little lost because I am not familiar with navigating the city, but I made it.  Also thankful that the rain held out for me.  Awful!

I know there are worst things in the world, but it just made me angry.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I'm in a good mood.  About 2 years ago, my friend was murdered by her husband (a cop)  and this afternoon, he was found GUILTY!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad to hear he was found guilty.

Was this the sorority sister/friend in GA?


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Glad to hear he was found guilty.
> 
> Was this the sorority sister/friend in GA?


 
No she is located in Kansas.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> *Kansas *- So happy to hear that justice was served!
> 
> *Sassys *- The storry about your cousin is horrible.  I pray she wakes up before she marries this guy!  Also, you should not have to get your make-up done for a 20 minute wedding where no one will be in attendance.  That is crazy!
> 
> *All *- I had the day from hell yesterday.  To make a long story short, I had to go into the city for a one hour meeting.  It takes me longer to get in and out of the city, but I had to go.  It was such a monumental waste of time!  My co-workers still don't know why our boss made us go.  Anyways, no cabbie would take me to where I had to go when I left the meeting.  They would pull up, ask me where I had to go and then drive away.  In all my times I have done this, I have never experienced this.  Sassys, maybe you can shed some light as to why this happened since you live there?  Maybe the fare wasn't enough during the rush hour back home?
> 
> Thankfully, since the forecast said it would rain, I brought my sneakers with me.  I walked for more than an hour to get to the ferry.  I got a little lost because I am not familiar with navigating the city, but I made it.  Also thankful that the rain held out for me.  Awful!
> 
> I know there are worst things in the world, but it just made me angry.



I agree about the MUA, but she is demanding it for the pictures. SMH.

A cab driver not picking you up when he is on duty is illegal now in NYC. I have had cabs refuse to take me to outer boroughs and I refused to get out the car and take their badge number (happened to me twice with my friend, when we were going to her house in Brooklyn). They can say they are off duty but picked you up because it is own there way home, but it is hard to prove that.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> No she is located in Kansas.



Oh, that cop. Yes, I remember hearing the story on ABC news. He burned the house down to cover his tracks. Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I agree about the MUA, but she is demanding it for the pictures. SMH.
> 
> A cab driver not picking you up when he is on duty is illegal now in NYC. I have had cabs refuse to take me to outer boroughs and I refused to get out the car and take their badge number (happened to me twice with my friend, when we were going to her house in Brooklyn). They can say they are off duty but picked you up because it is own there way home, but it is hard to prove that.



It just boggles my mind that they would give up a fare.  I am not city savvy or anything, but this has never happened to me before.  I was in shock.

aaaaaand...I am supposed to go to an event in the city on Tuesday!  We shall see!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I agree about the MUA, but she is demanding it for the pictures. SMH.
> 
> A cab driver not picking you up when he is on duty is illegal now in NYC. I have had cabs refuse to take me to outer boroughs and I refused to get out the car and take their badge number (happened to me twice with my friend, when we were going to her house in Brooklyn). They can say they are off duty but picked you up because it is own there way home, but it is hard to prove that.



They just did a big sting/invetlstigative story about the taxis here.....regularly bypassed the black man, and then the woman with her service dog to pick up the white guy. Even caught several on tape who would pick up but then say the destination was out if their are....then go a few feet down and pick up the white guy who ended up saying the SAME destination but THEN it wasn't a problem....the sad thing is that the drivers were men of color.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, I can't sleep, I'm so excited! 


D invited me to a free outdoor music festival tonight! 

I'm going to go to the mall after work before the thing starts (they're right next to each other) and I can check out the sales. Particularly, I can look at Old Navy's maxi dresses.

(I'm looking for one. I have my eye on two, but I'm going to get one now and when I get a bit more money together I can go back for the other.)

There's this one (in either green or black):

http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=524692023


This one (again, in either green or black):

http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=373445003


Or this one (in either blue stripe or black):

http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=649426073

I want it for work, but I was also thinking of wearing it to karaoke on Saturday night.

I'm excited he invited me, I'm excited to go shopping, I'm excited for karaoke with him on Saturday . . . 

and I'm excited to get a Blizzard from Dairy Queen. I haven't had one in forever. (My favorite is the Hawaiian Blizzard. When I first ordered it, they didn't have any bananas so they just made it with coconut and pineapple. Now, when I get it, I tell them I don't want the banana in it.)


----------



## chantal1922

Morning Dolls. Yay Caitlin! I really like the stripe dress.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> They just did a big sting/invetlstigative story about the taxis here.....regularly bypassed the black man, and then the woman with her service dog to pick up the white guy. Even caught several on tape who would pick up but then say the destination was out if their are....then go a few feet down and pick up the white guy who ended up saying the SAME destination but THEN it wasn't a problem....the sad thing is that the drivers were men of color.



I see that happen here all the time. A lot of cab drivers here, also will not go to Brooklyn, because they assume it will be a bad neighborhood or the person will stiff them. I was going with my friend home one night (3a from a bar), who lives in Brooklyn and the driver would not go. I told him, no way in hell two women with 5" heels, is going to dash out of a car without paying. He would not go, so my friend called the cops. Once the cop got there, he decided he was going to take us, because it was on his way home (dumba$$ lived in Brooklyn). We said, nope. He was given a ticket and we got into another cab.

I can always tell a non New Yorker by the way they get a cab. A New Yorker, gets in the cab first, then tells the driver where they are going. A non New Yorker, tells the driver, while they are still outside of the car. Once you are in the car, the driver knows, a new yorker will NOT get out if they refuse to go where you tell them. We will call the cops.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!!!!

Caitlin,  I like the first maxi in green.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I see that happen here all the time. A lot of cab drivers here, also will not go to Brooklyn, because they assume it will be a bad neighborhood or the person will stiff them. I was going with my friend home one night (3a from a bar), who lives in Brooklyn and the driver would not go. I told him, no way in hell two women with 5" heels, is going to dash out of a car without paying. He would not go, so my friend called the cops. Once the cop got there, he decided he was going to take us, because it was on his way home (dumba$$ lived in Brooklyn). We said, nope. He was given a ticket and we got into another cab.
> 
> I can always tell a non New Yorker by the way they get a cab. A New Yorker, gets in the cab first, then tells the driver where they are going. A non New Yorker, tells the driver, while they are still outside of the car. Once you are in the car, the driver knows, a new yorker will NOT get out if they refuse to go where you tell them. We will call the cops.



I am so glad that arse got a ticket!

If I had more balls, I would have pressed the issue.  I am most definitely NOT a city person and am super shy in certain situations.  I usually hop in and tell them where I needed to go, but it seemed like they wouldn't let me in.  Drove up enough to roll down and ask me.  It was so unusual.  I still don't understand why it happened.

I'd rather get in trouble with my boss than go to this event on Tuesday in NYC.  It just isn't worth the stress to me.


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I can't sleep, I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> D invited me to a free outdoor music festival tonight!
> 
> I'm going to go to the mall after work before the thing starts (they're right next to each other) and I can check out the sales. Particularly, I can look at Old Navy's maxi dresses.
> 
> (I'm looking for one. I have my eye on two, but I'm going to get one now and when I get a bit more money together I can go back for the other.)
> 
> There's this one (in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=524692023
> 
> 
> This one (again, in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=373445003
> 
> 
> Or this one (in either blue stripe or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=649426073
> 
> I want it for work, but I was also thinking of wearing it to karaoke on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm excited he invited me, I'm excited to go shopping, I'm excited for karaoke with him on Saturday . . .
> 
> and I'm excited to get a Blizzard from Dairy Queen. I haven't had one in forever. (My favorite is the Hawaiian Blizzard. When I first ordered it, they didn't have any bananas so they just made it with coconut and pineapple. Now, when I get it, I tell them I don't want the banana in it.)



Love all the maxi dresses!  Hope you have fun!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I can't sleep, I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> D invited me to a free outdoor music festival tonight!
> 
> I'm going to go to the mall after work before the thing starts (they're right next to each other) and I can check out the sales. Particularly, I can look at Old Navy's maxi dresses.
> 
> (I'm looking for one. I have my eye on two, but I'm going to get one now and when I get a bit more money together I can go back for the other.)
> 
> There's this one (in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=524692023
> 
> 
> This one (again, in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=373445003
> 
> 
> Or this one (in either blue stripe or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=649426073
> 
> I want it for work, but I was also thinking of wearing it to karaoke on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm excited he invited me, I'm excited to go shopping, I'm excited for karaoke with him on Saturday . . .
> 
> and I'm excited to get a Blizzard from Dairy Queen. I haven't had one in forever. (My favorite is the Hawaiian Blizzard. When I first ordered it, they didn't have any bananas so they just made it with coconut and pineapple. Now, when I get it, I tell them I don't want the banana in it.)


I love the striped maxi for summer, so cute and fresh, then the green. Have a great time tonight, I hope your weather is better than ours. Woke up this AM, was so dark outside ( and it was 9:30 ) took the doggies out and boom! The loudest and closest lightening strike ever. All 3 of us jumped in the air and ran back into the house. More is predicted for this afternoon, but I hope not...


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I can't sleep, I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> D invited me to a free outdoor music festival tonight!
> 
> I'm going to go to the mall after work before the thing starts (they're right next to each other) and I can check out the sales. Particularly, I can look at Old Navy's maxi dresses.
> 
> (I'm looking for one. I have my eye on two, but I'm going to get one now and when I get a bit more money together I can go back for the other.)
> 
> There's this one (in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=524692023
> 
> 
> This one (again, in either green or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=373445003
> 
> 
> Or this one (in either blue stripe or black):
> 
> http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=649426073
> 
> I want it for work, but I was also thinking of wearing it to karaoke on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm excited he invited me, I'm excited to go shopping, I'm excited for karaoke with him on Saturday . . .
> 
> and I'm excited to get a Blizzard from Dairy Queen. I haven't had one in forever. (My favorite is the Hawaiian Blizzard. When I first ordered it, they didn't have any bananas so they just made it with coconut and pineapple. Now, when I get it, I tell them I don't want the banana in it.)


 

The Maxi dress queen  likes all of them


----------



## Ladybug09

Caitlin, I really like the green and black. The green will really work with your coloring...Wear some gold or multi-colored accents.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey dolls! Some nasty storms are about to hit the DC area. Stay safe!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls! Some nasty storms are about to hit the DC area. Stay safe!


 
Getting dark here in NYC...


----------



## chantal1922

Hmmm thankfully it looks like my neighborhood got hit with the edge of the storm. All if a sudden the wind picked up, it rained for 5 minutes then it started to clear up. Other parts of the area are getting hit hard as I type this.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Hmmm thankfully it looks like my neighborhood got hit with the edge of the storm. *All if a sudden the wind picked up, it rained for 5 minutes then it started to clear up*. Other parts of the area are getting hit hard as I type this.


 
Same here!


----------



## Sassys

I have a major Thai food craving (pad thai), but I am no allowed carbs until I get to Jamaica


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Bishes! 

Just checking in. 


(I assumed I was meeting him at 6, so I thought I could hang out at the mall until I had to go meet him, but he said not till 7:30. By 5:30 I was tired so I came home to drop off my stuff, charge my phone and freshen up a bit before heading out again.)


I got two dresses! I recounted my cash, and realized I had enough for the two I was looking at. (And when I got to the counter, I realized one of my picks was on sale!)


And I realized I had enough to go check out the Victoria's Secret sale. (God knows I have enough panties, but I swear, the things they're coming out with reminds me of that expensive French lingerie (or what would possibly have been in Blair Waldorf's underwear drawer.) This is some Agent Provocateur shizz right here. 


(I"m going back to Victoria's Secret, in the mall closer to where I w*rk, the next time I get paid.)


1) http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=87838&vid=1&pid=524692023


2) (The one on sale!) 
http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=524690083


I think I'll wear the black one to karaoke on Saturday.


----------



## Sassys

Ladies, the maid of honor dress has arrived..


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Ladies, the maid of honor dress has arrived..



Send us a pic of you in the dress when you can!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Send us a pic of you in the dress when you can!



Sent you a pm


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Sassys

Two more hours and I am out of the office!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I miss leaving at noon on Fridays during the summer.   We use to do that at my last job.


----------



## summer2815

Thank goodness it is Friday!

Although, I need to go to the DMV today!  YUCK!


----------



## Kansashalo

DMV? Sorry!  Does your have the automated check in process that will text you to let you know what your wait time is?  That way you don't have to spend your afternoon at the DMA waiting in line.  You just show up about 5-10 minutes before your number is called and then you're done.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I miss leaving at noon on Fridays during the summer.  We use to do that at my last job.


 
My department also gives us one Friday off each month in the summer (only my department does it).


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> DMV? Sorry!  Does your have the automated check in process that will text you to let you know what your wait time is?  That way you don't have to spend your afternoon at the DMA waiting in line.  You just show up about 5-10 minutes before your number is called and then you're done.



I don't think I have ever heard of this.  I don't believe in exists in my state, but it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> DMV? Sorry! Does your have the automated check in process that will text you to let you know what your wait time is? That way you don't have to spend your afternoon at the DMA waiting in line. You just show up about 5-10 minutes before your number is called and then you're done.


 
That is cool. Don't think NY has this.


----------



## Kansashalo

In my state, they implemented this system after they closed a few DMV offices. it really is way more convenient than sitting in at the DMV waiting for them to call your number.  During certain times of the month, you could be waiting 2 hours or more.  What bish as that much time to waste?


----------



## summer2815

Was in and out within a half hour!  Glad to have that done!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, so the karaoke group thing is cancelled but he found another karaoke thing in the area and we're going to meet up for dinner and then go to that.

I'm wearing the black maxi.


My (possible) list of songs:

Big Poppa by Notorious BIG
Regulate by Nate Dogg, Warren G
Careless Whisper by Wham!
Take My Breath Away by Berlin


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, so the karaoke group thing is cancelled but he found another karaoke thing in the area and we're going to meet up for dinner and then go to that.
> 
> I'm wearing the black maxi.
> 
> 
> My (possible) list of songs:
> 
> Big Poppa by Notorious BIG
> Regulate by Nate Dogg, Warren G
> Careless Whisper by Wham!
> Take My Breath Away by Berlin



Careless Whisper is by George Michael...it was as he was starting to go solo.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Looove Biggy! And Nate Dogg's voice wad awesome!!! You have a great list. Whenever I karaoke, disco songs are my fave, but Madonna and Britney Spears always make  a ton of appearances! Lolol Im obsessed with their stuff.

Have a ton of fun, chica!!!


----------



## summer2815

I love me some Britney Spears!

How is everyone today?


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls! Where is Caitlin? I want to know how karaoke went this weekend!


----------



## Ladybug09

not sleepy, but tired...ready to get home on this Monday.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> not sleepy, but tired...ready to get home on this Monday.



Same here!


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> not sleepy, but tired...ready to get home on this Monday.





Sassys said:


> Same here!



Me too!

I must have woken up on the wrong side of the bed because I am cranky as heck today.

It's one of those days where I don't want to talk to anyone in person.  I don't want to fake smile, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Me too!
> 
> I must have woken up on the wrong side of the bed because I am cranky as heck today.
> 
> It's one of those days where I don't want to talk to anyone in person.  I don't want to fake smile, etc.




Summer, Sassy, I've kicked started it into gear...I'm on a dating site!...My friend is pushing me to get out there again...she said if for nothing else, use it to introduce me to men who can introduce me to OTHER men...LOL...and she said that she's going to start inviting me out to introduce me to another circle of friends/men... she's back in the dating world after like 18 years of marriage to a lying cheating man...(she married young)....



Anywhoo, getting lots of winks, but so far from what I would deem 'inappropriate' men...LOL


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Summer, Sassy, I've kicked started it into gear...I'm on a dating site!...My friend is pushing me to get out there again...she said if for nothing else, use it to introduce me to men who can introduce me to OTHER men...LOL...and she said that she's going to start inviting me out to introduce me to another circle of friends/men... she's back in the dating world after like 18 years of marriage to a lying cheating man...(she married young)....
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhoo, getting lots of winks, but so far from what I would deem 'inappropriate' men...LOL



Come join us in the Online Dating thread!

I hope you have lots of luck with it!


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Come join us in the Online Dating thread!
> 
> I hope you have lots of luck with it!



I think have to think about the tread..I try to stay away from thread like this cause they tend to turn into a gripe/bish sessions...

Wish you luck too!


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> I think have to think about the tread..I try to stay away from thread like this cause they tend to turn into a gripe/bish sessions...
> 
> Wish you luck too!



Oh I definitely have had my fair share of griping and bishing in there!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Summer, Sassy, I've kicked started it into gear...I'm on a dating site!...My friend is pushing me to get out there again...she said if for nothing else, use it to introduce me to men who can introduce me to OTHER men...LOL...and she said that she's going to start inviting me out to introduce me to another circle of friends/men... she's back in the dating world after like 18 years of marriage to a lying cheating man...(she married young)....
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhoo, getting lots of winks, but so far from what I would deem 'inappropriate' men...LOL



Good for you!! It's worth a try.... I hope you have better luck then my friends and I had. We all closed our accounts on Match and Eharmony.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I think have to think about the tread..I try to stay away from thread like this cause they tend to turn into a gripe/bish sessions...
> 
> Wish you luck too!



True, but we do get a kick out of crazy profile stories.  Here are my to CLASSIC crazy match.com profiles. My friends and I save our funniest emails/profiles from guys who have emailed us. When we need a good laugh we send them to one another.

*One nutcase that emailed me on match.*
Could you possibly be the one who  can win the heart of this fierce, passionate, driven, unstoppable, alpha male?  

Are you ready to  take my hand and  walk down a path to an unknown journey but hopeful of  love, passion and  understanding of life? 

I mean are you really ready for  this? 

Are you ready for  love and romance  walks in the park, dancing, romantic picnics, strong  hugs and passionate kisses  and a chance to look right into my soul? 

Can you look deeper then the outer  appearance? 

I will keep this  100% with you I  will treat you as a queen and I will put your love in  my heart and keep it  there, master it and grow from it! 

Romance of the  nights that will  never end and we will always crave more from each  others passion and expect  greatness from each others love. 

I prefer meeting  realists "No Game"  intellectual, types "who have figured out what life  and success are all about,"  and who know how to enjoy the spoils of  those battles. 

Can You See the Vision? Or are you  done reading this stuff? 

Are You Serious about this? I mean  about Love? 

There is no  question in my mind this  will be my queen my passion, and without you  this will only be a race for time a  mission that will never be complete  without you! 

Are you caring with a good heart  willing to help the poor I ask this because I need to know your heart as well as  your mind. 

Are you spontaneous and adventurous?  

Are you the real deal?  

Are you open to trying new things,  honest, outgoing and confident? 

I mean do you know who you are yet?  or maybe your still working on you? 

I love a woman that cares for her  body! Yes I mean that 100% ........anything less is non-negotiable.....  

Are you really reading this stuff?  LOL 

I will never focus on just your  looks! 

But I do Know what I like when I  look at a Woman! 

As you when you look at a man!  

My focus will always be on your  Actions! 

I have a great memory so know that  I&#8217;m always listening to every word you have to say to me! LOL 

Negative way of thinking will get  you nowhere fast!!! .....Life can be hard but your so much harder!  

Just breathe in and out slowly ...OK  LETS START OVER'...... LOL 

If I was to bet...I would bet  everything on just Chemistry alone this may sound crazy but (Chemistry is never  wrong!) 

I will never be afraid to look In  the mirror and make changes and be a better person! 

Guess what?..... I'm not perfect!  ... and when I fall I get right back up... 

Come 100%....Grown Woman) I need a  woman that will tell me what she wants and knows how to communicate what she  needs! 

My ideal mate  would be a woman that  will come at me directly and say whats on her  mind this will be a woman I have  no problem giving my full attention to  you.. 

Thanks for reading...

*
Another nutcase that emailed me. As soon as he said, I hope you don't have a problem with my job, I knew to run screaming, before I even clicked on the link.

*
[FONT=&quot]The profile says he owns a company that some women can't handle. Further in the profile he gives a clue to what the heck he is talking about.

This is his company http://www.getpunished.com/

I am so over match.com after only one month in lmao[/FONT]


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Lady Bug you are the best.  I have to admit, I nearly spit out my fruit juice when I saw the water run out the other nostril, but then I settled down and realized this is something I have to buy.  Only problem, where to find a purple one.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Dolls!


Just found out my boss is a neti pot lover!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Lady Bug you are the best.  I have to admit, I nearly spit out my fruit juice when I saw the water run out the other nostril, but then I settled down and realized this is something I have to buy.  Only problem, where to find a purple one.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Dolls!





Sassys said:


> Good for you!! It's worth a try.... I hope you have better luck then my friends and I had. We all closed our accounts on Match and Eharmony.


A friend of mine is on EHarmony...I'm on none of the above....I did Match before...still leery of the online stuff, but giving it another chance.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> Careless Whisper is by George Michael...it was as he was starting to go solo.



Oh, yeah.



I ended up singing that, along with:

Photograph by Def Leppard
November Rain by Guns N Roses
Regulate by Nate Dogg and Warren G



I had fun that night. 

We went to a sushi place for dinner and then to a bar for karaoke. (I finally got to try a Tequila Sunrise.) There was no kiss, but he did put his arm around me at some point in the evening.


I'm almost okay with that. As nice as it would be for stuff to happen, I don't want it happening if we don't know what's going on. 

And I don't know what's going on just yet.


I was invited to a Canada Day party and invited him to go with me. After that, we're going to check out what's going on with Pride.

(I know I'm not going to wake up early enough and get back to Toronto from Newmarket in time for the parade, but there's other fun stuff going on.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Oh, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up singing that, along with:
> 
> Photograph by Def Leppard
> November Rain by Guns N Roses
> Regulate by Nate Dogg and Warren G
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun that night.
> 
> We went to a sushi place for dinner and then to a bar for karaoke. (I finally got to try a Tequila Sunrise.) There was no kiss, but he did put his arm around me at some point in the evening.
> 
> 
> I'm almost okay with that. As nice as it would be for stuff to happen, I don't want it happening if we don't know what's going on.
> 
> And I don't know what's going on just yet.
> 
> 
> I was invited to a Canada Day party and invited him to go with me. After that, we're going to check out what's going on with Pride.
> 
> (I know I'm not going to wake up early enough and get back to Toronto from Newmarket in time for the parade, but there's other fun stuff going on.)


Sounds promising!


----------



## summer2815

I loved sharing strange emails and profiles from Match with everyone in that thread.  It made for some really good laughs!

It was also good to vent with people who understood.

I feel like there is no in-between with online dating.  You either are really lucky...or you get stuck with the weirdos.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> I loved sharing strange emails and profiles from Match with everyone in that thread.  It made for some really good laughs!
> 
> It was also good to vent with people who understood.
> 
> *I feel like there is no in-between with online dating.  You either are really lucky...or you get stuck with the weirdos*.



Yep.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!




Ladybug09 said:


> ...I'm on a dating site!...L



Good luck doll!  The key to online dating is to remember that it is NOT like meeting someone in person so common decency is totally out the door for a lot of guys.  Other than that, just enjoy yourself. 


*Caitlin* - Sounds like something may be brewing with you too  as things went well.  YAY!!


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> We went to a sushi place for dinner and then to a bar for karaoke. (I finally got to try a Tequila Sunrise.) There was no kiss, but he did put his arm around me at some point in the evening.
> 
> 
> I'm almost okay with that. As nice as it would be for stuff to happen, I don't want it happening if we don't know what's going on.
> 
> And I don't know what's going on just yet.
> 
> 
> I was invited to a Canada Day party and invited him to go with me. After that, we're going to check out what's going on with Pride.
> 
> (I know I'm not going to wake up early enough and get back to Toronto from Newmarket in time for the parade, but there's other fun stuff going on.)



I can't believe I missed this!  Sounds like things are going well!


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> I loved sharing strange emails and profiles from Match with everyone in that thread.  It made for some really good laughs!
> 
> It was also good to vent with people who understood.
> 
> I feel like there is no in-between with online dating.  You either are really lucky...or you get stuck with the weirdos.





Sassys said:


> Yep.




Had a 60yr old contact me!!! Dude, I am not look for a "Father Figure" (homage to George Michael!)....

and the profiles....Guys, just load a REGULAR PIC of yourself...no pics with a group of friends, other women, pics with the other woman OBVIOUSLY chopped out, pics trying to make yourself look 'hard',  and obviously NO pics that make you look 'suspect'... Remember, it IS  a a first impression, at least make the effort to comb the hair and look fresh and clean.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Oh, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up singing that, along with:
> 
> Photograph by Def Leppard
> November Rain by Guns N Roses
> Regulate by Nate Dogg and Warren G
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun that night.
> 
> We went to a sushi place for dinner and then to a bar for karaoke. (I finally got to try a Tequila Sunrise.) There was no kiss, but he did put his arm around me at some point in the evening.
> 
> 
> I'm almost okay with that. As nice as it would be for stuff to happen, I don't want it happening if we don't know what's going on.
> 
> And I don't know what's going on just yet.
> 
> 
> I was invited to a Canada Day party and invited him to go with me. After that, we're going to check out what's going on with Pride.
> 
> (I know I'm not going to wake up early enough and get back to Toronto from Newmarket in time for the parade, but there's other fun stuff going on.)


 

Caitlin's got a boyfriend. K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Had a 60yr old contact me!!! Dude, I am not look for a "Father Figure" (homage to George Michael!)....
> 
> and the profiles....Guys, just load a REGULAR PIC of yourself...no pics with a group of friends, other women, pics with the other woman OBVIOUSLY chopped out, pics trying to make yourself look 'hard', and obviously NO pics that make you look 'suspect'... Remember, it IS a a first impression, at least make the effort to comb the hair and look fresh and clean.


 
98% of my emails were from men old enough to be my father (on eharmony). It was creepy.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Had a 60yr old contact me!!! Dude, I am not look for a "Father Figure" (homage to George Michael!)....
> 
> and the profiles....Guys, just load a REGULAR PIC of yourself...no pics with a group of friends, other women, pics with the other woman OBVIOUSLY chopped out, pics trying to make yourself look 'hard',  and obviously NO pics that make you look 'suspect'... Remember, it IS  a a first impression, at least make the effort to comb the hair and look fresh and clean.



Brace yourself....as this is only the beginning! lol


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Had a 60yr old contact me!!! Dude, I am not look for a "Father Figure" (homage to George Michael!)....
> 
> and the profiles....Guys, just load a REGULAR PIC of yourself...no pics with a group of friends, other women, pics with the other woman OBVIOUSLY chopped out, pics trying to make yourself look 'hard',  and obviously NO pics that make you look 'suspect'... Remember, it IS  a a first impression, at least make the effort to comb the hair and look fresh and clean.



Can I get an amen for Ladybug!

I hated the selfies in the bathroom.  Dude, I can see your toilet.  I also find is suspect when the guy only has multiple selfie pics.  You mean you have no friends?

Their first photo (or multiple photos) is a group shot and you can't tell which is the guy with the profile.  You are then disappointed when you realize it is not the nice looking one!

I have seen pictures of just one eyeball...zoomed in.  I cried laughing at that.

Or a blurry shot of the guy and then tons of his dog.  Who am I dating here?

This is cracking me up!


----------



## summer2815

Kansashalo said:


> Brace yourself....as this is only the beginning! lol


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> Had a 60yr old contact me!!! Dude, I am not look for a *"Father Figure" (homage to George Michael!)*....



Do you watch New Girl by any chance?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_15VaKRV7w


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Can I get an amen for Ladybug!
> 
> *I hated the selfies in the bathroom. Dude, I can see your toilet. I also find is suspect when the guy only has multiple selfie pics. You mean you have no friends?*
> 
> Their first photo (or multiple photos) is a group shot and you can't tell which is the guy with the profile. You are then disappointed when you realize it is not the nice looking one!
> 
> I have seen pictures of just one eyeball...zoomed in. I cried laughing at that.
> 
> Or a blurry shot of the guy and then tons of his dog. Who am I dating here?
> 
> This is cracking me up!


 
Or 10 pics with the exact same outfit on or the ones with no shirt on. Dude, put a shirt on!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 98% of my emails were from men old enough to be my father (on eharmony). It was creepy.



Yup!



Kansashalo said:


> Brace yourself....as this is only the beginning! lol



A la Faye Dunaway in Mommie Dearest..."This ain't my First time at the rodeo fellas...!" LOL



summer2815 said:


> Can I get an amen for Ladybug!
> 
> *I hated the selfies* in the bathroom.  Dude, I can see your toilet.  I also find is suspect when the guy only has multiple selfie pics.  You mean you have no friends?
> 
> Their first photo (or multiple photos) is a group shot and you can't tell which is the guy with the profile.  You are then disappointed when you realize it is not the nice looking one!
> 
> I have seen pictures of just one eyeball...zoomed in.  I cried laughing at that.
> 
> Or a blurry shot of the guy and then tons of his dog.  Who am I dating here?
> 
> This is cracking me up!


EXACTLY!!!!! I saw one pic and you could tell it was a PUBLIC bathroom...you saw the Baby changer in the back. LOL

Also, the worst is to take a pic with a guy who is/may end up being considered More attractive than you...I never post pics with other girls.



summer2815 said:


> Do you watch New Girl by any chance?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_15VaKRV7w



This looks like something I may have to wait until home to watch.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!



Morning!


----------



## Sassys

What in the hell...

*The 'hairy leg' stockings designed to help women ward off unwanted male attention*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rd-unwanted-male-attention.html#ixzz2WfnTcck5 

​


----------



## discoAMOUR

Good mornjng lovies!!! 

Hairy Stockings is Grossness...and hilarious! It definitely does was it's supposed to, except it will attract men who love hairy women!!! Lololol


----------



## Kansashalo

Ummm, I'll just stick to wearing a diamond ring on my left ring finger if I don't want to be bothered.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> What in the hell...
> 
> *The 'hairy leg' stockings designed to help women ward off unwanted male attention*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rd-unwanted-male-attention.html#ixzz2WfnTcck5
> 
> ​



Saw this...I don't like my OWN hairy legs, why would I want someone elses.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Saw this...I don't like my OWN hairy legs, why would I want someone elses.


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> EXACTLY!!!!! I saw one pic and you could tell it was a PUBLIC bathroom...you saw the Baby changer in the back. LOL




LAUGHING SO HARD!  

What in the world are they thinking!?!


----------



## chantal1922

the dating site stories! I joined a dating site  a few years ago. I think it was Match. I chatted  with one guy for a few days and that was about it.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> What in the hell...
> 
> *The 'hairy leg' stockings designed to help women ward off unwanted male attention*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rd-unwanted-male-attention.html#ixzz2WfnTcck5
> 
> ​



OMG! What will they think of next?


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Friday Dolls! I am so ready to log off work!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls! I'm at work but wish I was home by the pool chillin'.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Where are you bishes? I am cutting a pineapple!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Where are you bishes? I am cutting a pineapple!!!



I just ate pineapple for dessert, it was delish! I bet not as good as a home grown one, but what the heck! How are the bees?


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> I just ate pineapple for dessert, it was delish! I bet not as good as a home grown one, but what the heck! How are the bees?



The bees are awesome!!  We just got a HUGE swarm from the outside of the mall, so now we are up to 19, we had 20 but one didnt have a queen so we combined it with another....

This week I bottled 15 gallons of honey, I have it in a few stores, in very tiny amounts, but still. Not all of that honey was from our bees, but I help another beekeeper and get honey in trade, etc. 

We are about to extract about 8 gallons of our own honey tomorrow. I am so excited that we have our own extractor, it spins the honey so well and we get every drop!  I am nowhere in the black yet, but its starting to at least pay for the jars and labels and a bit more extras...

It is exhausting, but it is also really great. The honey is just delicious. 

And I have a very very old mango tree on my property that has never had mangoes on it, but this year it has hundreds and hundreds, its amazing. All because of the beeeeez!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> The bees are awesome!!  We just got a HUGE swarm from the outside of the mall, so now we are up to 19, we had 20 but one didnt have a queen so we combined it with another....
> 
> This week I bottled 15 gallons of honey, I have it in a few stores, in very tiny amounts, but still. Not all of that honey was from our bees, but I help another beekeeper and get honey in trade, etc.
> 
> We are about to extract about 8 gallons of our own honey tomorrow. I am so excited that we have our own extractor, it spins the honey so well and we get every drop!  I am nowhere in the black yet, but its starting to at least pay for the jars and labels and a bit more extras...
> 
> It is exhausting, but it is also really great. The honey is just delicious.
> 
> And I have a very very old mango tree on my property that has never had mangoes on it, but this year it has hundreds and hundreds, its amazing. All because of the beeeeez!!!



That is awesome CB! Do you wear beekeeper getup too? I mean you have to so you don't get stung! A year ago you had only one hive! I made a great simple glaze or salmon the other night, honey, soy sauce, minced garlic &ginger, scallions and sesame seeds. Top the salmon and bake, it is so good!


----------



## Ladybug09

cobaltblu said:


> the bees are awesome!!  We just got a huge swarm from the outside of the mall, so now we are up to 19, we had 20 but one didnt have a queen so we combined it with another....
> 
> T*his week i bottled 15 gallons of honey,* i have it in a few stores, in very tiny amounts, but still. Not all of that honey was from our bees, but i help another beekeeper and get honey in trade, etc.
> 
> We are about to extract about 8 gallons of our own honey tomorrow. I am so excited that we have our own extractor, it spins the honey so well and we get every drop!  I am nowhere in the black yet, but its starting to at least pay for the jars and labels and a bit more extras...
> 
> It is exhausting, but it is also really great. The honey is just delicious.
> 
> And i have a very very old mango tree on my property that has never had mangoes on it, but this year it has hundreds and hundreds, its amazing. All because of the beeeeez!!!




wow!


----------



## Cocolo

chantal1922 said:


> the dating site stories! I joined a dating site  a few years ago. I think it was Match. I chatted  with one guy for a few days and that was about it.



Hi Chantal.  I've heard some dating sites are better than others.  I can't believe now there is Christian Mingle, Jewish Date, and other purely racial and ethnicity sites.  I remember way back when tv shows made hilarious sitcoms about computers matching people up.  But now, do the computers still provide possible matches, or is it like once you join you just look around on your own?



chowlover2 said:


> OMG! What will they think of next?


 Hi Chow, I've been bad and just hanging in the Kim Thread when I was here.  My new laptop had to be 'erased and reconfigured' back to factory state, then I had to set the whole thing up again.  Damn these pretty purple things can be fickle.



Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls! I'm at work but wish I was home by the pool chillin'.


  Come on over doll.  It's a above ground, but it's 28 feet around and 54 inches deep, so any bishes wanna come by and cool off and have a pool party we can have a blast.  Baba doesn't have to work today, so he can refill our glasses of frozen margaritas!



CobaltBlu said:


> Where are you bishes? I am cutting a pineapple!!!



Doll, pack that pineapple up and bring it with you.  If we run out of margaritas we can switch to coladas.  



Ladybug09 said:


> wow!



My thoughts exactly Ladybug.  Now, how quickly can you dolls get here?


----------



## Ladybug09

J-Date has always been around, they are just now advertising it on TV. 

How about the guy with the baby changing station in the background of the pic contacted me....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

anyhoo,  so far dissatisfied...I don't even waste my time responding....Old  looking or OLD in age...If I take car of MYSELF you better be damn sure I expect someone hitting out to me to take care of himself!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Chantal.  I've heard some dating sites are better than others.  I can't believe now there is Christian Mingle, Jewish Date, and other purely racial and ethnicity sites.  I remember way back when tv shows made hilarious sitcoms about computers matching people up.  But now, do the computers still provide possible matches, or is it like once you join you just look around on your own?
> 
> Hi Chow, I've been bad and just hanging in the Kim Thread when I was here.  My new laptop had to be 'erased and reconfigured' back to factory state, then I had to set the whole thing up again.  Damn these pretty purple things can be fickle.
> 
> Come on over doll.  It's a above ground, but it's 28 feet around and 54 inches deep, so any bishes wanna come by and cool off and have a pool party we can have a blast.  Baba doesn't have to work today, so he can refill our glasses of frozen margaritas!
> 
> 
> 
> Doll, pack that pineapple up and bring it with you.  If we run out of margaritas we can switch to coladas.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly Ladybug.  Now, how quickly can you dolls get here?



I'm on my way!


----------



## Kansashalo

Don't base tooo much on pics though - I am one of those people that don't photograph well.  Never have. lol When I did online dating, every time I met a guy in person I always was told that I look way better in person.


----------



## summer2815

I photograph horribly!

Why do some men post pics of them with a girl giving them a kiss on the cheek?  Erm...no thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

one guy, in his profile pic, you could tell ALL of the pics had a girl cut out...I'm like, DUDE, you mean to tell me, you didn't have not 1 pic by yourself??? They were probably pics GFs sent him and he think he looks best in them. LOL

Nah, I don't sole just just on pics...I didn't have an attraction (which is big for me), and I don't answer to "Yo, What's up", "Hey, drop me a line"....how you talk to me in chat, text, im is how you will talk in person. JMO.

One guy is like 40something and has tried EVERYTHING smile. and the recent msg, You are HOT!!!, I'm like, really, from a 40something man!!!...I think I'm going to have to send a msg saying Not interested...typically I just ignore.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> one guy, in his profile pic, you could tell ALL of the pics had a girl cut out...I'm like, DUDE, you mean to tell me, you didn't have not 1 pic by yourself??? They were probably pics GFs sent him and he think he looks best in them. LOL
> 
> Nah, I don't sole just just on pics...I didn't have an attraction (which is big for me), and I don't answer to *"Yo, What's up", "Hey, drop me a line"....how you talk to me in chat, text, im is how you will talk in person. JMO.
> *
> One guy is like 40something and has tried EVERYTHING smile. and the recent msg, You are HOT!!!, I'm like, really, from a 40something man!!!...I think I'm going to have to send a msg saying Not interested...typically I just ignore.



@ bolded .  I hear you.  If you are over 25 and *DEFINITELY* over 30, you should not be writing an email like that.


----------



## Bzemom

(sips wine.)

hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. It really is the quiet ones that are the most troubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.

I am taking a few days off from work to breath.

don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.


----------



## chowlover2

Bzemom said:


> (sips wine.)
> 
> hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. It really is the quiet ones that are the most troubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.
> 
> I am taking a few days off from work to breath.
> 
> don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.



Hey Doll, long time no see!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> (sips wine.)
> 
> hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. It really is the quiet ones that are the most troubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.
> 
> I am taking a few days off from work to breath.
> 
> don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.


Yep, long time no see nor hear!

Sorry to hear about the family drama...a friend you know?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hey Dolls!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset 

As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
 Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bzemom said:


> (sips wine.)
> 
> hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. *It really is the quiet ones that are the most tro*ubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.
> 
> I am taking a few days off from work to breath.
> 
> don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.


 
This is so true, i've seen it more than once. I hope things get better for your family.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


> Where are you bishes? I am cutting a pineapple!!!


 

*drooling* my fave fruit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> That is awesome CB! Do you wear beekeeper getup too? I mean you have to so you don't get stung! A year ago you had only one hive! I made a great simple glaze or salmon the other night, honey, soy sauce, minced garlic &ginger, scallions and sesame seeds. Top the salmon and bake, it is so good!


 

sounds yummy! I will try this, I love me some salmon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> J-Date has always been around, they are just now advertising it on TV.
> 
> How about the guy with the *baby changing station in the background* of the pic contacted me....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> anyhoo, so far dissatisfied...I don't even waste my time responding....Old looking or OLD in age...If I take car of MYSELF you better be damn sure I expect someone hitting out to me to take care of himself!


 

Too funny! Its like when I would see a nice looking guy pull up beside me at a light and then see the car seat in the back and think, no way, no thanks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> 98% of my emails were from men old enough to be my father (on eharmony). It was creepy.


 

I once signed up for a free trail with EH, just poked around a bit never put a pic up though. Seems they wanted me to pay to be able to contact anyone. I didn't see any cuties on their so it wasn't worth it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

summer2815 said:


> Can I get an amen for Ladybug!
> 
> I hated the selfies in the bathroom. Dude, I can see your toilet. I also find is suspect when the guy only has multiple selfie pics. You mean you have no friends?
> 
> Their first photo (or multiple photos) is a group shot and you can't tell which is the guy with the profile. You are then *disappointed when you realize it is not the nice looking one!*
> 
> *I have seen pictures of just one eyeball...zoomed in*. I cried laughing at that.
> 
> Or a blurry shot of the guy and then tons of his dog. Who am I dating here?
> 
> This is cracking me up!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Saw this...I don't like my OWN hairy legs, why would I want someone elses.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

discoAMOUR said:


> Good mornjng lovies!!!
> 
> Hairy Stockings is Grossness...and hilarious! It definitely does was it's supposed to, except it will *attract men who love hairy women*!!! Lololol


 
Yup! they'd be on it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> True, but we do get a kick out of crazy profile stories. Here are my to CLASSIC crazy match.com profiles. My friends and I save our funniest emails/profiles from guys who have emailed us. When we need a good laugh we send them to one another.
> 
> *One nutcase that emailed me on match.*
> Could you possibly be the one who can win the heart of this fierce, passionate, driven, unstoppable, alpha male?
> 
> Are you ready to take my hand and walk down a path to an unknown journey but hopeful of love, passion and understanding of life?
> 
> I mean are you really ready for this?
> 
> Are you ready for love and romance walks in the park, dancing, romantic picnics, strong hugs and passionate kisses and a chance to look right into my soul?
> 
> Can you look deeper then the outer appearance?
> 
> I will keep this 100% with you I will treat you as a queen and I will put your love in my heart and keep it there, master it and grow from it!
> 
> Romance of the nights that will never end and we will always crave more from each others passion and expect greatness from each others love.
> 
> I prefer meeting realists "No Game" intellectual, types "who have figured out what life and success are all about," and who know how to enjoy the spoils of those battles.
> 
> Can You See the Vision? Or are you done reading this stuff?
> 
> Are You Serious about this? I mean about Love?
> 
> There is no question in my mind this will be my queen my passion, and without you this will only be a race for time a mission that will never be complete without you!
> 
> Are you caring with a good heart willing to help the poor I ask this because I need to know your heart as well as your mind.
> 
> Are you spontaneous and adventurous?
> 
> Are you the real deal?
> 
> Are you open to trying new things, honest, outgoing and confident?
> 
> I mean do you know who you are yet? or maybe your still working on you?
> 
> I love a woman that cares for her body! Yes I mean that 100% ........anything less is non-negotiable.....
> 
> Are you really reading this stuff? LOL
> 
> I will never focus on just your looks!
> 
> But I do Know what I like when I look at a Woman!
> 
> As you when you look at a man!
> 
> My focus will always be on your Actions!
> 
> I have a great memory so know that Im always listening to every word you have to say to me! LOL
> 
> Negative way of thinking will get you nowhere fast!!! .....Life can be hard but your so much harder!
> 
> Just breathe in and out slowly ...OK LETS START OVER'...... LOL
> 
> If I was to bet...I would bet everything on just Chemistry alone this may sound crazy but (Chemistry is never wrong!)
> 
> I will never be afraid to look In the mirror and make changes and be a better person!
> 
> Guess what?..... I'm not perfect! ... and when I fall I get right back up...
> 
> Come 100%....Grown Woman) I need a woman that will tell me what she wants and knows how to communicate what she needs!
> 
> My ideal mate would be a woman that will come at me directly and say whats on her mind this will be a woman I have no problem giving my full attention to you..
> 
> Thanks for reading...
> 
> 
> *Another nutcase that emailed me. As soon as he said, I hope you don't have a problem with my job, I knew to run screaming, before I even clicked on the link.*
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]The profile says he owns a company that some women can't handle. Further in the profile he gives a clue to what the heck he is talking about.
> 
> This is his company http://www.getpunished.com/
> 
> I am so over match.com after only one month in lmao[/FONT]


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Bzemom said:


> (sips wine.)
> 
> hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. It really is the quiet ones that are the most troubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.
> 
> I am taking a few days off from work to breath.
> 
> don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.



Hey doll!   Enjoy your days off from work.  It sounds like you do need to exhale with everything going on.




~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset



Awwww...congrats doll!   What a lucky man he is!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doll!  Enjoy your days off from work. It sounds like you do need to exhale with everything going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...congrats doll!  What a lucky man he is!


 
Thank you!  He better know it  :boxing:


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


>


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset
> 
> As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
> Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.



Congrats Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> FONT=Arial]*Could you possibly be the one who  can win the heart of this fierce, passionate, driven, unstoppable, alpha male? * [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Come 100%....Grown Woman)* I need a  woman that will tell me what she wants and knows how to communicate what she  needs!*
> 
> [/FONT]



One (of many!) things wrong I see is the contradiction between the two bolded lines. I think the Alpha Male part is true, but I don't see him as being okay with a woman who speaks her mind. I think he only said that to appeal to "the ladies" but I think if a woman actually did that, he'd feel threatened.


I'm done with online dating, too. Even if I did meet someone nice online (I haven't, all of them are creepers upfront, or I thought they were okay at first and then they mutated into creepers), what happens after that? We meet and have awkward conversation over an awkward cup of coffee?

First of all, I don't like the idea of strangers hitting on me, and that's what I think this entire thing is. Second of all, coffee is such a boring, cliche first date.


That's why I really like my meet up group. It's just a bunch of people hanging out, doing things we all enjoy. Going into it, I thought, "If I meet someone, great. If not, well there's a bunch of cool things I can do."


Speaking of, D and I saw The Bling Ring together last week. (He asked me. He must have remembered my saying how much I really wanted to see it). 

And when he asked, I remember up until then thinking, "I don't have any set plans, and I'm okay with that. If we do end up making plans, I'm okay with that, too."

We were going to meet up for dinner beforehand, but there wasn't enough time, so he grabbed a burger and I made movie popcorn my dinner. 

Partway through the movie, he put his arm around me, which was nice. But I'm thinking next time we're at a movie, at some point I'm going to move his arm off and hold his hand. It was nice at first, and then it just got awkward sitting there like that. 

There is no party this weekend. I ran the idea of post parade activities by one of the hosts of the party (I thought it might be fun for them, too), and she ended up cancelling it, because she and her boyfriend really want to see the parade.

So we're all meeting up to watch the parade and enjoy the day's festivities together.


Last thing ... if you want a good laugh, or cry, check out variations of Nice Guys of OK Cupid.

Those people must not like sex very much if they're putting shizz like, "I don't put very high emphasis on your looks, Cinderella. Please don't be really fat" on their profiles!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm just gonna leave this here: http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-your-online-dating-profile-isnt-working/


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset
> 
> As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
> Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.



OMG Congratulaitons dolls.  Tell us more, 1st off great day for a wedding, now when I celebrate my birthday, I will think of you and your anniversary as well.    June 1st was a beautiful day.  I am soooooooo happy for you.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset
> 
> As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
> Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.



*CONGRATS*!!!!!  So happy for you darling!! 

We'll gab over PM when I get back!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> *CONGRATS*!!!!!  So happy for you darling!!
> 
> We'll gab over PM when I get back!



When do you leave?


----------



## caitlin1214

Congratulations on getting married, Fabulosity! 

I can't wait to hear all about the wedding. 

(And ... only if you're comfortable with it ... to see some wedding pictures?  )


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chantal1922 said:


> Congrats Doll!


 


Cocolo said:


> OMG Congratulaitons dolls. Tell us more, 1st off great day for a wedding, now when I celebrate my birthday, I will think of you and your anniversary as well.  June 1st was a beautiful day. I am soooooooo happy for you.


 


Sassys said:


> *CONGRATS*!!!!! So happy for you darling!!
> 
> We'll gab over PM when I get back!


 


caitlin1214 said:


> Congratulations on getting married, Fabulosity!
> 
> I can't wait to hear all about the wedding.
> 
> (And ... only if you're comfortable with it ... to see some wedding pictures?  )


 

Thank you all!! 
Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!

Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama 

Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone. 


There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards. 

Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic


----------



## summer2815

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



Sending you a HUGE congrats!  That sounds so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! I hope everyone is as excited for Friday as I am. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



 awwww - what a beautiful story!!


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



oh wow.  how beautiful.  That is so sweet, and he is definitely a keeper.  Maybe with June 1st weddings, the couple decide on a June wedding, June Bride, ya know the whole thing, but they are so in love, it's the first possible day to be a June Bride.  I have a best friend from college, his first marriage was to an heiress, and mucho kray kray.  we're talking Park Ave heiress, wedding in her socialite Mom's apartment.  This wedding was Oct 31st.  A year later he was making daily motorcycle rides from long Island to the sanitarium in Conn.  Needless to say, they divorced.  His 2nd wedding, June 1st have been going strong for a long time now.  18 years I think.  Marilyn was born on June 1st.  There is a lot of good energy surrounding that day.

And he sounds like a sweetheart.  Congratulations.


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



That is so sweet, your hubby sounds like a keeper! I hope you both have many happy & healthy years together!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohh, congrats again fab...that's why, I never understan when people say, we are saving money to get married, etc....Just do it. Make it legal now and you can always have the ceremony later.


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Coco? I think we need a Bish bash to celebrate Fabulosity and her new hubby!


----------



## Cocolo

I'm trying to coordinate.  All my graphics are on the old laptop.  Switching things over is a big PITA.  I'm trying to gind the bar as we speak.

Oh, and having seen Magic Mike, Joe was a dud there.  He acts like a big dopey wookie.  I saw him in 2 or 3 episodes of How I met your mother, and he was a dud.  I tried to tell myself he was just playing a part, but as good as he looks, he opens his mouth and he seems like a real doofus.  I don't know if I can look at him the same way.  Maybe Channing can take over for him?  Or do we just pretend he is a hunk of man meat that is a mute?  I don't know.  Anyone else feel the same way?  He seems like the type Kris would have shtuped in the backroom, and then gone back to entertain the 'real guests' at her party.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I'm trying to coordinate.  All my graphics are on the old laptop.  Switching things over is a big PITA.  I'm trying to gind the bar as we speak.
> 
> Oh, and having seen Magic Mike, Joe was a dud there.  He acts like a big dopey wookie.  I saw him in 2 or 3 episodes of How I met your mother, and he was a dud.  I tried to tell myself he was just playing a part, but as good as he looks, he opens his mouth and he seems like a real doofus.  I don't know if I can look at him the same way.  Maybe Channing can take over for him?  Or do we just pretend he is a hunk of man meat that is a mute?  I don't know.  Anyone else feel the same way?  He seems like the type Kris would have shtuped in the backroom, and then gone back to entertain the 'real guests' at her party.



I watched True Blood for the first to end was not impressed with it. Verizon gave me 3free months of it. I did manage to get hooked on Game of Thrones though. Joe is best as eye candy!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey, I was just in the Kim Thread, and they're talking about a SipNSee.  Where in the South (primarily) after a baby is born, they throw a sip n see, with a buffet of foods, and punch to sip.  The see is the Baby.  to ease back into a Bish Extravanza, why not get out feet wet with a SipNSee, we'll bring foods and booze - ok, throw it in a bowl with some pink lemonade.....Bam - Punch!  and we'll post pictures of Babies we find on the internet that looks like they 'could' be Knorth.

What do you think?  When?  Then, that will also give me time to find all my other pictures on the other laptop and do a Wedding Bash for TallDrnk right.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thank you all so much for your kind words!
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



OMG I'm an idiot.  I don't know why I wrote talldrnk,  I'm telling you these pain meds help the pain but turn me into a dribbling lunatic.    :worthy: 

OK, now I go hang my head in shame.  If we used real names, this never would have happened.  But that's no excuse.  Now it's MRS ~Fabulousity~


----------



## chantal1922

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic



How sweet is this! 



Ladybug09 said:


> Ohh, congrats again fab...that's why, I never understan when people say, we are saving money to get married, etc....Just do it. Make it legal now and you can always have the ceremony later.



ITA. My friend and her hubby went to the Justice of the peace and had a huge reception a year later.


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> (sips wine.)
> 
> hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Life has been very hectic lately. Hubby has been traveling alot, work has been over whelming, kids are good, family has drama. Lots of drama. It really is the quiet ones that are the most troubled. I thought they were doing well, I really looked up to them, turns out they were struggling in alot of ways. Their break up will be a long nasty mess.
> 
> I am taking a few days off from work to breath.
> 
> don't give up on the dating sites. I know several couples who met that way and are doing very well.


I was wondering where you were! I actually searched around to find you and make sure you were okay!


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, long time no see!





Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, long time no see nor hear!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the family drama...a friend you know?





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset
> 
> As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
> Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.





~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is so true, i've seen it more than once. I hope things get better for your family.





Kansashalo said:


> Morning bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doll!   Enjoy your days off from work.  It sounds like you do need to exhale with everything going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...congrats doll!   What a lucky man he is!





Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering where you were! I actually searched around to find you and make sure you were okay!




Thank you ladies.  Things have just been intense. As a working mother, going on vacation means part time since I still need to tend to my cubs.    I just need to tell myself it is okay to do nothing.  The last couple of nights I have watched the first season of Scandal. I love that show.

The thing about the family drama is that we can see she will drag this out for a while.  No one can tell her anything since it would make things worse.  I always felt she was a kind hearted person, but divorce brings out the ugly in people. I am actually on his side, but I worry about how she will endure the stress she has caused.  She is listening to people who are telling her to go for the jugular, and she didnt  have to do that.  He would have given her everything she wanted in a peaceful manner, but she has to make things nasty. He is thinking about the little ones and what is best for them.


----------



## Bzemom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Summer so far. I started a new job a week ago and got married on 6/1 beautiful (and simple) ceremony at Sunset
> 
> As far as online dating and dating in general~ Don't forget that sometimes guys get really nervous and say silly things. For example an older man may talk to a younger woman in a way he thinks is "cool with the youngsters" to not seem old, boring and out of touch  never forget how nervous they can get when dealing with women.
> Now... if he shows up looking and talking crazy than that's something different.



Congratulations! May the Lord bless you and your husband. I hope you have a life filled with happiness, love, and health.


----------



## Bzemom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you all!!
> Coco~ there's a woman here in my office who told me several of her family members married on 6/1. One just celebrated 50 years and another 20! I told her i'm hopeful I'll have the same blessing. It really was a beautiful day that day, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Sassys~ Yes we will! Have a great vacay inspite of the wedding drama
> 
> Caitlin~ Thank you doll! So far I only have a few pics that were snapped on my dads and some others who attended phone.
> 
> 
> There were only 10 people in attendace, we kept it very simple. This is my second marriage and his first. Neither of us wanted to have the big shabang that lots of people want when they marry and it became a lil difficult because well with weddings fam and friends can go a lil crazy with suggestions and attitudes. I posted a while back about the wedding planner/sister friend who we met with and that was not a good experience. I had some hangups about some things (mostly fears since its my 2nd time) so we had pre-maritial counseling and I felt alot better afterwards.
> 
> Long story short that Sat he asked me if I wanted to get married that day! He had already talked to our minister about it, so that eve we married at our ministers home. He has a really nice big back yard. When we got there the two women I am closet to in our congregation were there waiting one had made me a beautiful bouquet of roses from her garden. Their husbands were also there one of whom is his best friend. It was really sweet the way he set things up. And just before the sun went down it was really romantic




How beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> OMG I'm an idiot.  I don't know why I wrote talldrnk,  I'm telling you these pain meds help the pain but turn me into a dribbling lunatic.    :worthy:
> 
> OK, now I go hang my head in shame.  If we used real names, this never would have happened.  But that's no excuse.  Now it's MRS ~Fabulousity~



If those meds are causing problems you can throw them in the party punch for the SipNSee and we call all get real loopy together!


----------



## Cocolo

Bzemom said:


> If those meds are causing problems you can throw them in the party punch for the SipNSee and we call all get real loopy together!




OH YEAH!  now here's my favorite packs a punch punch recipe.  Take a 2 litre bottle of gingerale (the carbonation make the punch pop a little faster) a 1.75 litre of your favorite brown liquor.  Southern Comfort, Dewars, Chivas, you name it.  then 2 cans frozen pink lemondate, a splash of OJ, and then, the crowning glory - a bottle of your favorite chilled champagne.  Stir it around, toss in some orange slices, and cherries, and SIT DOWN.   Then have your friends make their own, and put a long straw in the punch bowl, and enjoy.

So, take that, and toss in a few of back pills.  Seriously - this punch is to die for.  If you want to water it down, toss in a little more gingerale.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OH YEAH!  now here's my favorite packs a punch punch recipe.  Take a 2 litre bottle of gingerale (the carbonation make the punch pop a little faster) a 1.75 litre of your favorite brown liquor.  Southern Comfort, Dewars, Chivas, you name it.  then 2 cans frozen pink lemondate, a splash of OJ, and then, the crowning glory - a bottle of your favorite chilled champagne.  Stir it around, toss in some orange slices, and cherries, and SIT DOWN.   Then have your friends make their own, and put a long straw in the punch bowl, and enjoy.
> 
> So, take that, and toss in a few of back pills.  Seriously - this punch is to die for.  If you want to water it down, toss in a little more gingerale.



Sounds so good!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Sounds so good!



the basic recipe (with Seagrams 7) was my mother's punch.  It was pretty potent the way it was.  then I was having a party, and spoke to a bartender friend of mine, and told him my punch recipe, and he said toss the champagne in to really step it up a notch.  And I haven't looked back since. 

Have you every had a Mimosabanger? Same thing.  Take the Harvey wallbanger, Screwdriver with Galiano, (sp?) and then Bam.  Add champagne and it curls your hair.


Or, Pina Colada Fizzie?   You got it, Pina Coladas in a punch bowl. pour in the champagne.  

Want to do a low rent punch?  I guess you could pour beer into the punch bowl, add a bottle of champagne.

Hey, Bishes like the bubbly, the baubly, and the Bags.  Ok, I got nothing to add to Bag to make it more bly like.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bzemom said:


> Congratulations! May the Lord bless you and your husband. I hope you have a life filled with happiness, love, and health.


 

 Thank you so much!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bzemom said:


> Thank you ladies.  Things have just been intense. As a working mother, going on vacation means part time since I still need to tend to my cubs.  I just need to tell myself it is okay to do nothing. The last couple of nights I have watched the first season of Scandal. I love that show.
> 
> The thing about the family drama is that we can see she will drag this out for a while. No one can tell her anything since it would make things worse. I always felt she was a kind hearted person, but divorce brings out the ugly in people. I am actually on his side, but I worry about how she will endure the stress she has caused. She is listening to people who are telling her to go for the jugular, and she didnt have to do that. He would have given her everything she wanted in a peaceful manner, but she has to make things nasty. He is thinking about the little ones and what is best for them.


 
Yeah when you're a mom there's vacation then there's _vaction _
The child-free vacays are the real relaxers, otherwise you're still busy doing mom stuff just in a dif place. 

Divorce will def bring out the ugly in people, seems one person is all about the kids and the other can't see past the hurt most times.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chantal1922 said:


> How sweet is this!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA. My friend and her hubby went to the Justice of the peace and had a huge reception a year later.


 

Thanks Chantal


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope I didn't forget to thank anyone if so 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Ohh, congrats again fab...that's why, I never understan when people say, we are saving money to get married, etc....Just do it. Make it legal now and you can always have the ceremony later.


 

I've never been into big weddings but I understand why some people really like them. Guess some just want that big day to be special and don't feel it is if they don't have a big wedding.


----------



## Bzemom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I've never been into big weddings but I understand why some people really like them. Guess some just want that big day to be special and don't feel it is if they don't have a big wedding.



The fact that your husband was focused on marrying you, making you his wife, speaks volumes to me.  For him it was about you and him, not a big party. I am not knocking big wedding. If one can afford a big event that is nice, good for them. IMO
I some people get focused on having a wedding, and the real focus should be the KWIM?.


----------



## Bzemom

Cocolo said:


> the basic recipe (with Seagrams 7) was my mother's punch.  It was pretty potent the way it was.  then I was having a party, and spoke to a bartender friend of mine, and told him my punch recipe, and he said toss the champagne in to really step it up a notch.  And I haven't looked back since.
> 
> Have you every had a Mimosabanger? Same thing.  Take the Harvey wallbanger, Screwdriver with Galiano, (sp?) and then Bam.  Add champagne and it curls your hair.
> 
> 
> Or, Pina Colada Fizzie?   You got it, Pina Coladas in a punch bowl. pour in the champagne.
> 
> Want to do a low rent punch?  I guess you could pour beer into the punch bowl, add a bottle of champagne.
> 
> Hey, Bishes like the bubbly, the baubly, and the Bags.  Ok, I got nothing to add to Bag to make it more bly like.





Feel free to make a preview batch. Joe doesn't need to get dressed up, or at all, to serve a batch.


----------



## Ladybug09

Please note I am NOT knocking having a big wedding or having a wedding. I am specifically talking about people who delay getting married for years because they are specifically saving up to get married. If you're saving couple of months I can see but if you're still fiance and fiancee 10 years later then you don't want to get married. Because you can easily have a quick ceremony with a pastor, or go to the justice of the peace


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Please note I am NOT knocking having a big wedding or having a wedding. I am specifically talking about people who delay getting married for years because they are specifically saving up to get married. If you're saving couple of months I can see but if you're still fiance and fiancee 10 years later then you don't want to get married. Because you can easily have a quick ceremony with a pastor, or go to the justice of the peace



In that case, it isn't about the wedding at all but moreso that one party is not ready for responsibility/commitment of marriage but doesn't want to lose the "benefits."   Even back when I was younger, I always said by the end of 2 years, you "know" whether or not that person is for you. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> In that case, it isn't about the wedding at all but moreso that one party is not ready for responsibility/commitment of marriage but doesn't want to lose the "benefits."   Even back when I was younger, I always said by the end of 2 years, you "know" whether or not that person is for you. lol



At my age now I give u a year...used to be 1-2...piss or get off the pot!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bzemom said:


> The fact that your husband was focused on marrying you, making you his wife, speaks volumes to me. For him it was about you and him, not a big party. I am not knocking big wedding. If one can afford a big event that is nice, good for them. IMO
> I some people get focused on having a wedding, and the real focus should be the KWIM?.


 
You are right.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Yup I agree with you both, doesn't take "that" long for people to know if they want to get married. Usually men delay, delay, delay because they have some kind of hangup or issue.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> Please note I am NOT knocking having a big wedding or having a wedding. I am specifically talking about people who delay getting married for years because they are specifically saving up to get married. If you're saving couple of months I can see but if you're still fiance and fiancee 10 years later then you don't want to get married. Because you can easily have a quick ceremony with a pastor, or go to the justice of the peace


 




Kansashalo said:


> In that case, it isn't about the wedding at all but moreso that one party is not ready for responsibility/commitment of marriage but doesn't want to lose the "benefits."   Even back when I was younger, I always said by the end of 2 years, you "know" whether or not that person is for you. lol


 
I wish someone told me that when I was younger. I wasted alot of time on the wrong person.  My husband wanted to get married after a year of dating.


----------



## summer2815

Ladybug09 said:


> At my age now I give u a year...used to be 1-2...piss or get off the pot!!



I love this!  Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> the basic recipe (with Seagrams 7) was my mother's punch. It was pretty potent the way it was. then I was having a party, and spoke to a bartender friend of mine, and told him my punch recipe, and he said toss the champagne in to really step it up a notch. And I haven't looked back since.
> 
> Have you every had a Mimosabanger? Same thing. Take the Harvey wallbanger, Screwdriver with Galiano, (sp?) and then Bam. *Add champagne and it curls your hair*.
> 
> 
> Or, Pina Colada Fizzie? You got it, Pina Coladas in a punch bowl. pour in the champagne.
> 
> Want to do a low rent punch? I guess you could pour beer into the punch bowl, add a bottle of champagne.
> 
> Hey, Bishes like the bubbly, the baubly, and the Bags. Ok, I got nothing to add to Bag to make it more bly like.


----------



## Cocolo

Bzemom said:


> Feel free to make a preview batch. Joe doesn't need to get dressed up, or at all, to serve a batch.



Yes, and new rule, Joe Doesn't speak, or say a word unless it is to say "Yes, Maam".  I love Joe, but after watching him in a few things, he opens his mouth and sounds like such a halfwit.  I'm seriously.  He talks, and all his sex appeals just pools up in a little puddle around his feet and rolls out the door.

Has anyone seen him in his main gig? That true blood something?  Is it possible that the 2 things I saw were just written for him to be a moron?  Although, he reminds me of a friend from college.  He was the head engineer but he woud 'axe' you a question, and the general aura he gave off was one of 'duh'.  But he was hot looking.  I taught him to announce, and while he didn't become an announcer, he was more eloquent when he did speak.  Hmmm, maybe I should play chief announcer to Joe,  Nah, let's just keep his mouth shut, er, let's not let him speak.  Yeah, that's better.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yes, and new rule, Joe Doesn't speak, or say a word unless it is to say "Yes, Maam".  I love Joe, but after watching him in a few things, he opens his mouth and sounds like such a halfwit.  I'm seriously.  He talks, and all his sex appeals just pools up in a little puddle around his feet and rolls out the door.
> 
> Has anyone seen him in his main gig? That true blood something?  Is it possible that the 2 things I saw were just written for him to be a moron?  Although, he reminds me of a friend from college.  He was the head engineer but he woud 'axe' you a question, and the general aura he gave off was one of 'duh'.  But he was hot looking.  I taught him to announce, and while he didn't become an announcer, he was more eloquent when he did speak.  Hmmm, maybe I should play chief announcer to Joe,  Nah, let's just keep his mouth shut, er, let's not let him speak.  Yeah, that's better.



I tried watching True Blood once and could not get into it. Joe turns into a wolf in it, so it is not exactly my cup of tea. Joe is best as eye candy.


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> I tried watching True Blood once and could not get into it. Joe turns into a wolf in it, so it is not exactly my cup of tea. Joe is best as eye candy.



I've watched them. They aren't too bad. Much better than the books they're based on. 

On the bright side - joe turning into a wolf = lots of shirtless scenes  and well since its HBO there's not as much censorship


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!  Today is my last day at work then I'm on vacation!   Even my boss is ready as she stopped by yesterday and said "We're leaving at 3pm tomorrow". 

On top of that, I talked to the SO last night and he is coming back from overseas next month which is earlier than originally planned!   I'm keeping my fingers crossed that nothing changes between now and August!




chowlover2 said:


> I tried watching True Blood once and could not get into it. Joe turns into a wolf in it, so it is not exactly my cup of tea. *Joe is best as eye candy*.



YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I never noticed Joe's acting in True Blood as I'm always staring at his lovely body.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls! Today is my last day at work then I'm on vacation!  Even my boss is ready as she stopped by yesterday and said "We're leaving at 3pm tomorrow".
> 
> On top of that, I talked to the SO last night and he is coming back from overseas next month which is earlier than originally planned!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that nothing changes between now and August!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I never noticed Joe's acting in True Blood as I'm always staring at his lovely body.


 

YAY!!  Enjoy your vacation. So sweet that your SO is coming let me do the happy dance with you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I keep hearing about the show Scandal and how good it is. I never got around to tuning in guess I should check Netflix.


----------



## chantal1922

I have never seen and episode of True Blood. Scandal is everything!


----------



## Bzemom

chantal1922 said:


> I have never seen and episode of True Blood. Scandal is everything!


 
I watched season 1 last week. It was AWESOME!!


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!  Today is my last day at work then I'm on vacation!   Even my boss is ready as she stopped by yesterday and said "We're leaving at 3pm tomorrow".
> 
> On top of that, I talked to the SO last night and he is coming back from overseas next month which is earlier than originally planned!   I'm keeping my fingers crossed that nothing changes between now and August!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I never noticed Joe's acting in True Blood as I'm always staring at his lovely body.


 
Vacation! Yay!  

Sugar pie coming home! Yay!


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I keep hearing about the show Scandal and how good it is. I never got around to tuning in guess I should check Netflix.



What the flock! U need to get on that ASAP! start at season 1.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> Vacation! Yay!
> 
> Sugar pie coming home! Yay!



Enjoy your vacation and time together.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I tried watching True Blood once and could not get into it. Joe turns into a wolf in it, so it is not exactly my cup of tea. Joe is best as eye candy.



 hmmmm, wouldn't mind seeing him in a movie with him gagged and his hands tied up above his head.


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!  Today is my last day at work then I'm on vacation!   Even my boss is ready as she stopped by yesterday and said "We're leaving at 3pm tomorrow".
> 
> On top of that, I talked to the SO last night and he is coming back from overseas next month which is earlier than originally planned!   I'm keeping my fingers crossed that nothing changes between now and August!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I never noticed Joe's acting in True Blood as I'm always staring at his lovely body.



Congrats on vacay and SO coming back earlier.  That is an awesome 4th of July Present.  I know he's a month away, but finding out now was the present.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I keep hearing about the show Scandal and how good it is. I never got around to tuning in guess I should check Netflix.



I've never seen Scandal either 

*runs and hides*


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I've never seen Scandal either
> 
> *runs and hides*



You, into the corner! You better download on Netflix ASAP!


----------



## Cocolo

crawls out from under rock....um, I've never seen it either.  But last time Chow game me a show to watch, it was mad men, we watched the first 5 seasons as a summer time guilty pleasure, sometimes watching 3 in a night, and then spent all of August jonesing for the next season.  So if Chow says "Watch"  I say  "Yes Maam" :lolots:  Runs to Netflix to throw it in the Q.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I've never seen Scandal either
> 
> *runs and hides*





Cocolo said:


> crawls out from under rock....um, I've never seen it either.  But last time Chow game me a show to watch, it was mad men, we watched the first 5 seasons as a summer time guilty pleasure, sometimes watching 3 in a night, and then spent all of August jonesing for the next season.  So if Chow says "Watch"  I say  "Yes Maam" :lolots:  Runs to Netflix to throw it in the Q.




Both of you!


----------



## chowlover2

How was everyone's holiday? Was semi crazy here, but in a good way. Spent today mowing my lawn after 10 days of rain. I the mowing grass! The intense heat has set in, I am now going to sit back and chill for a week!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! My holiday was good. I went to a cookout then saw the fireworks.


----------



## chantal1922

Haha I just saw this on Instagram


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, Which one of you Bishes did that? ^^^^^:lolots:


----------



## caitlin1214

I swear this post is going to be like a game of The Peak and the Pit. 



My Canada Day weekend was good. D and I met some friends at Pride last weekend. We watched the parade and got pizza for lunch. 

As we were walking through the crowds, we held hands. It started with my holding his "so we don't lose each other" then it was his holding mine. 

My friends went home so D and I checked out the rest of the festivities. We went to an outdoor disco dance party, then into Woody's for drinks and dancing and finally dinner at the Fox and Fiddle.

Next year, we're all planning to just skip the parade and hit the after-parties. 


At the outdoor party we sat with our drinks and he put his arm around me and we kissed a little. 

He kissed me goodbye, as well. 


I like him, I like how we're getting more affectionate but there's a part of me that's like, "I hope he doesn't do that all the time. It's nice, but it has its moments. I'm not going to make out with him during a movie, because I bought the ticket to actually watch the movie."




In other news, I had the worst morning this past Wednesday. The subway took forever to get to the interchange station. When I go to switch trains they kicked everybody off that train and made us wait for the next one. My bus took forever to pick us up and, despite my signalling, the genius driver drove right past my stop. On my walk back to my correct stop, I trip over the sidewalk, bruising my shins (my left is more banged up than my right) and scraping my hand.


Then, as I was walking from where I got off to my actual stop, I tripped over the sidewalk, skinned my palm and possibly bruised my knees.

No plans with D this weekend. He didn't bring it up and neither did I. I'm spending this weekend recovering and licking my wounds. 

(And even if he did, part of me would be happy laying low anyway, what with The Bling Ring two weeks ago and Pride last weekend. As much as I love hanging out with him, part of me still loves my alone time.)


----------



## Ladybug09

Caitlin and D sittin  in a tree k.i.s.s.i.n.g...

Lol


----------



## chantal1922

Aww Caitlin. Sorry you had a crispy Wednesday but I  glad to read things are going well for you and D.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> I swear this post is going to be like a game of The Peak and the Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> My Canada Day weekend was good. D and I met some friends at Pride last weekend. We watched the parade and got pizza for lunch.
> 
> As we were walking through the crowds, we held hands. It started with my holding his "so we don't lose each other" then it was his holding mine.
> 
> My friends went home so D and I checked out the rest of the festivities. We went to an outdoor disco dance party, then into Woody's for drinks and dancing and finally dinner at the Fox and Fiddle.
> 
> Next year, we're all planning to just skip the parade and hit the after-parties.
> 
> 
> At the outdoor party we sat with our drinks and he put his arm around me and we kissed a little.
> 
> He kissed me goodbye, as well.
> 
> 
> I like him, I like how we're getting more affectionate but there's a part of me that's like, "I hope he doesn't do that all the time. It's nice, but it has its moments. I'm not going to make out with him during a movie,* because I bought the ticket to actually watch the movie."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I had the worst morning this past Wednesday. The subway took forever to get to the interchange station. When I go to switch trains they kicked everybody off that train and made us wait for the next one. My bus took forever to pick us up and, despite my signalling, the genius driver drove right past my stop. On my walk back to my correct stop, I trip over the sidewalk, bruising my shins (my left is more banged up than my right) and scraping my hand.
> 
> 
> Then, as I was walking from where I got off to my actual stop, I tripped over the sidewalk, skinned my palm and possibly bruised my knees.
> 
> No plans with D this weekend. He didn't bring it up and neither did I. I'm spending this weekend recovering and licking my wounds.
> 
> (And even if he did, part of me would be happy laying low anyway, what with The Bling Ring two weeks ago and Pride last weekend. As much as I love hanging out with him, part of me still loves my alone time.)


 

I don't blame you movie tickerts aren't cheap anymore 

Sorry you fell and hurt yourself, hope your bruises heal fast.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Caitlin and D sittin in a tree k.i.s.s.i.n.g...
> 
> Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> Haha I just saw this on Instagram
> View attachment 2247296


Ohhhh, the SHADE!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Chantal? They have named a hurricane after her!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Haha I heard of the storm Chantal this morning! I think there was a tropical storm Chantal a few years ago too!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! Haha I heard of the storm Chantal this morning! I think there was a tropical storm Chantal a few years ago too!


 Nice Bish move Chantal!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

where's Sassys?!

I talked with a friend of mine whom I hadnt seen in over a year the other day and she told me she married in Jamaica 2 weeks after I did. I thought about Sassys and her vacation/wedding.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, did you know that Coco Chanel promised to give every US soldier a free bottle of her Chanel No. 5 perfume to thank them for liberating France from the Nazis?



(Coco Chanel: The Legend and the Life by Justine Picardie is the book I read on my commute to and from w*rk.)


I can't find it in my book right now, but blog post about it here:

http://blog-toujourschic.com/gossip-chanel-no-5-goes-free/


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, did you know that Coco Chanel promised to give every US soldier a free bottle of her Chanel No. 5 perfume to thank them for liberating France from the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> (Coco Chanel: The Legend and the Life by Justine Picardie is the book I read on my commute to and from w*rk.)
> 
> 
> I can't find it in my book right now, but blog post about it here:
> 
> http://blog-toujourschic.com/gossip-chanel-no-5-goes-free/



My Uncle was in France before and during the liberation and brought my Mom home a bottle Chanel #5 and a bottle of Miss Dior. I will have to ask him if he got the Chanel for free!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> My Uncle was in France before and during the liberation and brought my Mom home a bottle Chanel #5 and a bottle of Miss Dior. I will have to ask him if he got the Chanel for free!



KEEP those bottles if you still have them. Antique bottle are collectable and sometimes worth $$ especially with that story behind it.


----------



## Kansashalo

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! Haha I heard of the storm Chantal this morning! I think there was a tropical storm Chantal a few years ago too!



I saw the hurricane this morning on the news and immediately thought of you doll!  
Congrats on receiving the ultimate bish award!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Morning dolls!  It Hump day!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> KEEP those bottles if you still have them. Antique bottle are collectable and sometimes worth $$ especially with that story behind it.


 Thanks!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> *KEEP those bottles if you still have them. Antique bottle are collectable and sometimes worth $$* especially with that story behind it.


 





Kansashalo said:


> I saw the hurricane this morning on the news and immediately thought of you doll!
> Congrats on receiving the ultimate bish award!!! files.abovetopsecret.com/files/img/wt4ff5d1a2.gif
> 
> Morning dolls! It Hump day!


 

funny smiley


----------



## caitlin1214

Toronto was crazy on Monday. A severe thunderstorm forced the shutdown of Toronto's subways, cut power to 300,000 in Canada's largest city and caused Porter Airlines to cancel all flights out of the downtown airport Monday evening. 



Pictures of the craziness here: 

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/07/10/toronto-flooding-go-transit-100-dollars_n_3576344.html



I was at my subway station during the worst of it, so I hailed a cab and went home.Luckily, I wasn't affected. I had power.

D, however, was stranded at his subway station and then lost power for 5 hours. He has it back now, though.  

My building doesn't really lose power. The only time I remember it losing power involved a power generator and an electrocuted squirrel. 

(That sounds like a cartoon, but poor squirrel.)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> Toronto was crazy on Monday. A severe thunderstorm forced the shutdown of Toronto's subways, cut power to 300,000 in Canada's largest city and caused Porter Airlines to cancel all flights out of the downtown airport Monday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of the craziness here:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/07/10/toronto-flooding-go-transit-100-dollars_n_3576344.html
> 
> 
> 
> I was at my subway station during the worst of it, so I hailed a cab and went home.Luckily, I wasn't affected. I had power.
> 
> D, however, was stranded at his subway station and then lost power for 5 hours. He has it back now, though.
> 
> My building doesn't really lose power. The only time I remember it losing power involved a power generator and an electrocuted squirrel.
> 
> (That sounds like a cartoon, but poor squirrel.)


 


I'm in Maryland and we are being hammered with rain right now. Its been this way all day, POURING! I'm on the top floor of the building and its hitting the roof hard. There has been flooding all over MD this week. We've been getting so much rain. About a month ago my dads basement (which he had just made the perfect mancave) was flooded badly, 22k in damage. 

Glad you are ok, I hope I don't loose power and this rain stops soon.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.  So sorry about all the krappy weather.  I've been doing therapy in the pool between rain storms.  I love the summer.

How is everyone doing?  I admit, I can't drag myself out the Kimmie thread.  Luckily I've been kind of quiet, so I haven't gotten in too much trouble there.  But everyonce in a while, you just have to unload about that very confused woman.  And Pimp Mama's new talk show on Monday?  Who wants to think it becomes an hour long commercial for the the Kartrashians and their hijinx?

Is Sassys back yet?  I have no energy to spelunk.  I need a refresher cheat sheet.  Happy Fridays Dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> My Uncle was in France before and during the liberation and brought my Mom home a bottle Chanel #5 and a bottle of Miss Dior. I will have to ask him if he got the Chanel for free!



I never knew that.  Very interesting.  If Kris KJ had been around during the war, I bet she would have given something to every US Soldier.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Dolls.  So sorry about all the krappy weather.  I've been doing therapy in the pool between rain storms.  I love the summer.
> 
> How is everyone doing?  I admit, I can't drag myself out the Kimmie thread.  Luckily I've been kind of quiet, so I haven't gotten in too much trouble there.  But everyonce in a while, you just have to unload about that very confused woman.  And Pimp Mama's new talk show on Monday?  Who wants to think it becomes an hour long commercial for the the Kartrashians and their hijinx?
> 
> Is Sassys back yet?  I have no energy to spelunk.  I need a refresher cheat sheet.  Happy Fridays Dolls!



The show is definitely going to be a commercial for the KKlan! I hope it fails miserably! Kris was all over the talk show scene this week. If I had a dime for every time she said amazing I would be wealthy by now. I truly hope Kate goes into labor this weekend and the Royal birth overshadows everything Kardashian.

I am getting ready to build an ark here in PA. We have had rain daily and today has been torrential. It did cool down and the doggies got to go outside. With all their fur I keep them inside in the AC. They had cabin fever!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> The show is definitely going to be a commercial for the KKlan! I hope it fails miserably! Kris was all over the talk show scene this week. If I had a dime for every time she said amazing I would be wealthy by now. I truly hope Kate goes into labor this weekend and the Royal birth overshadows everything Kardashian.
> 
> I am getting ready to build an ark here in PA. We have had rain daily and today has been torrential. It did cool down and the doggies got to go outside. With all their fur I keep them inside in the AC. They had cabin fever!



Oh no, they've been saying rain everyday this week, but it's an on and off thing.  But if you're building the ark, swing down this way and pick up a bish.  we can do the outlets, then hit the city.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh no, they've been saying rain everyday this week, but it's an on and off thing.  But if you're building the ark, swing down this way and pick up a bish.  we can do the outlets, then hit the city.



How about starting at the Pepperidge Farm outlet for Coconut cake?


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> How about starting at the Pepperidge Farm outlet for Coconut cake?



Yes!  We must save all those delicious cakes from the rain.  Oooooooh, then we will travel the US, delivering a good portion to each of the Bishes, after dropping some at the Post Office for the rest of the Bishes.  I am going to LOVE taking CB hers.  Pack your bathing suit, or are you wearing it now and dancing in the rain?

Are you good with a map? I have a Garmin, but damn thing only has women's voices, and I don't like having women tell me what to do.  Think it goes back to my first boss. I worked at a collection agency before I went back to school.  Oh wait, my first first boss was a woman too.  She was the wife of the photographer, for a studio, and when you are young and your bestie just got married, working in a photo studio, checking proof after proof after proof of wedding photos, and ordering invitations for girls with sparkling diamonds kinda of makes you want to run out and get married.  One day I was driving to work, and said out loud, I DON"T WANT TO WORK HERE ANYMORE, and under my breath to no one I said, "Maybe it will burn down".  That was so unlike me, I never wished harm on others, but as I got to the top of the steep hill, and looked down, the road was flooded with firetrucks.  I made my way to a parking spot about 10 blocks down from where I worked, and the wife saw me walking down and came running over, A fire started in the paint store next door, and 5 stores were gutted.  Another case of what I like to call.....My Useless ESP.

Oh God, I'm chatty when I wake up and take my pain meds.


----------



## Kansashalo

Mmmmm coconut cake,,,,,


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yes!  We must save all those delicious cakes from the rain.  Oooooooh, then we will travel the US, delivering a good portion to each of the Bishes, after dropping some at the Post Office for the rest of the Bishes.  I am going to LOVE taking CB hers.  Pack your bathing suit, or are you wearing it now and dancing in the rain?
> 
> Are you good with a map? I have a Garmin, but damn thing only has women's voices, and I don't like having women tell me what to do.  Think it goes back to my first boss. I worked at a collection agency before I went back to school.  Oh wait, my first first boss was a woman too.  She was the wife of the photographer, for a studio, and when you are young and your bestie just got married, working in a photo studio, checking proof after proof after proof of wedding photos, and ordering invitations for girls with sparkling diamonds kinda of makes you want to run out and get married.  One day I was driving to work, and said out loud, I DON"T WANT TO WORK HERE ANYMORE, and under my breath to no one I said, "Maybe it will burn down".  That was so unlike me, I never wished harm on others, but as I got to the top of the steep hill, and looked down, the road was flooded with firetrucks.  I made my way to a parking spot about 10 blocks down from where I worked, and the wife saw me walking down and came running over, A fire started in the paint store next door, and 5 stores were gutted.  Another case of what I like to call.....My Useless ESP.
> 
> Oh God, I'm chatty when I wake up and take my pain meds.



I am wearing it and dancing in the rain. This summer reminds me of the 1970. We were down the shore for 6weeks and it rained 28 days. We saw every movie ever created and wore our swimsuits out to run to the corner store. Some parts of town had people in rowboats in the streets.

CB must get our helipad ready! Hopefully she will have plenty of honey and fruit to make cocktails and we will be too looped to notice if it is raining or sunny. 

I have joined you on the Vicodin bandwagon. My back has gotten progressively worse. I told my Dr I get up and take my Celebrex ( which should carry me 24 hrs ) then around noon 2Aleve, then around dinner 2 Advil. He was like no, no, you're going to get an ulcer, the Vicodin is better for you!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I am wearing it and dancing in the rain. This summer reminds me of the 1970. We were down the shore for 6weeks and it rained 28 days. We saw every movie ever created and wore our swimsuits out to run to the corner store. Some parts of town had people in rowboats in the streets.
> 
> CB must get our helipad ready! Hopefully she will have plenty of honey and fruit to make cocktails and we will be too looped to notice if it is raining or sunny.
> 
> I have joined you on the Vicodin bandwagon. My back has gotten progressively worse. I told my Dr I get up and take my Celebrex ( which should carry me 24 hrs ) then around noon 2Aleve, then around dinner 2 Advil. He was like no, no, you're going to get an ulcer, the Vicodin is better for you!



I Hope it helps.  I know without it, I would be a mess.  Yikes.  Can't forget to pack that for our trip.  I'm sorry you have gotten worse.  But I like your doctor.  Vicodin is GOOD for you.   But he's right, it's better than all those other things to stop the chronic pain.  But my favorite, is a nice long shower with lots of nice hot water on my back, butt and legs. Feel better Chow.  But don't stop packing.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I Hope it helps.  I know without it, I would be a mess.  Yikes.  Can't forget to pack that for our trip.  I'm sorry you have gotten worse.  But I like your doctor.  Vicodin is GOOD for you.   But he's right, it's better than all those other things to stop the chronic pain.  But my favorite, is a nice long shower with lots of nice hot water on my back, butt and legs. Feel better Chow.  But don't stop packing.


You read my mind with the hot showers. I also have to pack Thermacare wraps, can't live w/o them. We are a pair of pickles Coco, but that wouldn't deter us from our road trip. I have a good sense of direction, but have a Tom Tom for backup. On the Tom Tom you can program which voice you want, male or female, I bet you can do that on the Garmin as well. Have SugarB look into that. 

Where is our Sassys???


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Where is our Sassys???


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> where's Sassys?!
> 
> I talked with a friend of mine whom I hadnt seen in over a year the other day and she told me she married in Jamaica 2 weeks after I did. I thought about Sassys and her vacation/wedding.


 


Cocolo said:


> Is Sassys back yet? I have no energy to spelunk. I need a refresher cheat sheet. Happy Fridays Dolls!


 
Hello LADIES!!!

Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. 7 days in Jamaica, then, 2 days to visit a friend in Miami. Came back to work, and we have officially merged with our #1 competition (my old company lol). Not only is it my old company; but my old boss (when I was an assistant 14 years ago), is now our new COO. I have been crazed with a lot of meetings because of the merger and have taken on new responsibilities/clients/accounts. Some of the new clients are definitely going to be interesting (a few reality people and I have never seen their shows, so I need to do my homework before I begin working with them lol). Lots of closing my office door and banging my head.

The wedding was INTERESTING and I dislike this guy even more. Being around him for 7 days (even though I made sure my room was on the other side of the resort), was very annoying and exhausting. Watching how he treats his child was just absolutely disgusting (the man has no patience and should NOT have a child. Screaming at and hitting a 3 year old for being a 3yr old is NOT cool). Thank god my BFF was there to help stop me from killing this guy. Also, the groom&#8217;s uncle who suffers from PTSD, was just too much to even handle (I have pics to prove it). He was wasted at the wedding and got naked (yes naked). He says, he thought it was a nude beach, and we had to explain that he was on the wrong side (nude beach and adult section was 30 feet behind him. Once they got his clothes back on, before my cousin and I walked down the aisle, he sat on the beach with a beer crying (he is also going through a divorce). I felt bad for him, so after the wedding ceremony, I tried to talk to him and this fool grabbed my a$$. Okay, Sassy being nice time is OVER.

I will leave this here for you ladies and explain later


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Hello LADIES!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. 7 days in Jamaica, then, 2 days to visit a friend in Miami. Came back to work, and we have officially merged with our #1 competition (my old company lol). Not only is it my old company; but my old boss (when I was an assistant 14 years ago), is now our new COO. I have been crazed with a lot of meetings because of the merger and have taken on new responsibilities/clients/accounts. Some of the new clients are definitely going to be interesting (a few reality people and I have never seen their shows, so I need to do my homework before I begin working with them lol). Lots of closing my office door and banging my head.
> 
> The wedding was INTERESTING and I dislike this guy even more. Being around him for 7 days (even though I made sure my room was on the other side of the resort), was very annoying and exhausting. Watching how he treats his child was just absolutely disgusting (the man has no patience and should NOT have a child. Screaming at and hitting a 3 year old for being a 3yr old is NOT cool). Thank god my BFF was there to help stop me from killing this guy. Also, the grooms uncle who suffers from PTSD, was just too much to even handle (I have pics to prove it). He was wasted at the wedding and got naked (yes naked). He says, he thought it was a nude beach, and we had to explain that he was on the wrong side (nude beach and adult section was 30 feet behind him. Once they got his clothes back on, before my cousin and I walked down the aisle, he sat on the beach with a beer crying (he is also going through a divorce). I felt bad for him, so after the wedding ceremony, I tried to talk to him and this fool grabbed my a$$. Okay, Sassy being nice time is OVER.
> 
> I will leave this here for you ladies and explain later


  I have no words...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Hello LADIES!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. 7 days in Jamaica, then, 2 days to visit a friend in Miami. Came back to work, and we have officially merged with our #1 competition (my old company lol). Not only is it my old company; but my old boss (when I was an assistant 14 years ago), is now our new COO. I have been crazed with a lot of meetings because of the merger and have taken on new responsibilities/clients/accounts. Some of the new clients are definitely going to be interesting (a few reality people and I have never seen their shows, so I need to do my homework before I begin working with them lol). Lots of closing my office door and banging my head.
> 
> The wedding was INTERESTING and I dislike this guy even more. Being around him for 7 days (even though I made sure my room was on the other side of the resort), was very annoying and exhausting. Watching how he treats his child was just absolutely disgusting (the man has no patience and should NOT have a child. Screaming at and hitting a 3 year old for being a 3yr old is NOT cool). Thank god my BFF was there to help stop me from killing this guy. Also, the grooms uncle who suffers from PTSD, was just too much to even handle (I have pics to prove it). *He was wasted at the wedding and got naked (yes naked). He says, he thought it was a nude beach, and we had to explain that he was on the wrong side (nude beach and adult section was 30 feet behind him. Once they got his clothes back on, before my cousin and I walked down the aisle, he sat on the beach with a beer crying (he is also going through a divorce). *I felt bad for him, so after the wedding ceremony, I tried to talk to him and *this fool grabbed my a$$*. Okay, Sassy being nice time is OVER.
> 
> I will leave this here for you ladies and explain later


 

What in the world! 

Someone going through a divorce should prob not attend a wedding 

Welcome back doll! Glad you're back safe


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> What in the world!
> 
> Someone going through a divorce should prob not attend a wedding
> 
> Welcome back doll! Glad you're back safe


 
He was drunk 99.5% of the trip. After a day, it wasn't even funny anymore.

This is him cliff diving (yes he is drunk and that is me yelling )


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> He was drunk 99.5% of the trip. After a day, it wasn't even funny anymore.
> 
> This is him cliff diving (yes he is drunk and that is me yelling )



 That kind of looks like fun!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, I invited Avril from the KK thread to join us here so she can have her own Bish basket. 

Sassys, please explain the chocolate covered man...


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you for asking Chow.  I was afraid I wouldn't like the answer.  Lol.

Let me know when Avril gets here.  Oh, and what was I supposed to add to the basket? The Baby one that is.  Damn, it keeps flying out of my head.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Thank you for asking Chow.  I was afraid I wouldn't like the answer.  Lol.
> 
> Let me know when Avril gets here.  Oh, and what was I supposed to add to the basket? The Baby one that is.  Damn, it keeps flying out of my head.



I forget as well...


----------



## Cocolo

Ahh yes, the perfume!


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Hello LADIES!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. 7 days in Jamaica, then, 2 days to visit a friend in Miami. Came back to work, and we have officially merged with our #1 competition (my old company lol). Not only is it my old company; but my old boss (when I was an assistant 14 years ago), is now our new COO. I have been crazed with a lot of meetings because of the merger and have taken on new responsibilities/clients/accounts. Some of the new clients are definitely going to be interesting (a few reality people and I have never seen their shows, so I need to do my homework before I begin working with them lol). Lots of closing my office door and banging my head.
> 
> The wedding was INTERESTING and I dislike this guy even more. Being around him for 7 days (even though I made sure my room was on the other side of the resort), was very annoying and exhausting. Watching how he treats his child was just absolutely disgusting (the man has no patience and should NOT have a child. Screaming at and hitting a 3 year old for being a 3yr old is NOT cool). Thank god my BFF was there to help stop me from killing this guy. Also, the grooms uncle who suffers from PTSD, was just too much to even handle (I have pics to prove it). He was wasted at the wedding and got naked (yes naked). He says, he thought it was a nude beach, and we had to explain that he was on the wrong side (nude beach and adult section was 30 feet behind him. Once they got his clothes back on, before my cousin and I walked down the aisle, he sat on the beach with a beer crying (he is also going through a divorce). I felt bad for him, so after the wedding ceremony, I tried to talk to him and this fool grabbed my a$$. Okay, Sassy being nice time is OVER.
> 
> I will leave this here for you ladies and explain later





OMG, in my haste to bottle the fragrance, I didn't say 



WELCOME BACK SASSYS!   We missed you!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Avril - By the power vested in me by Tweegy - When she's unavailable, I can pass out the Bish Baskets.   So, for breathing life back into Kim's thread........Here's your Bish Basket.  Come on down Doll!

Someone will be able to explain all that you get here:







I do know there is our desert of choice, or favorite otc medication - Kokonut Kake!

There is a Rebecca Minkoff "Unemployed" Cory pouch - a bish must have no goals, or that 3 letter word......j.o.b.

If you have one, you must be UNDEREmployed, or at least pretend it is so.  Goals and akkomplishments mean you are sent back to BISH skool 101.

THere is a purple Centaur - Purple because it is an awesome color, and Centaur bekause they rule over KRABS, and it's Tweegy's astrological sign.  That reminds me of  Astro Lady Boy - patron saint of the Bishes.  Google her, she scoffs at the meager collection of Shoes once owned by Imelda Marcos.

There is a tPF Bish tag, you'll see a bunch of them around, I made them and posted them ages ago.  If you'd like one, let me know I'll repost them and you can take your pick.  (except for the one I'm using now.  I'm waiting to see how long it takes for someone who never posts here to swipe it without a word.   )  There is a picture of Krabby, the unruly Krab who chain smokes and pees krab pee all over the place.

Then we have Tweegy's box.  (Reminds me, we should have it cleaned and redecorated before she comes back.  Too many parties after hours in there if you know what I mean.)
And the pack of racoons, that remind us, We Roll Deep.  I think there is a Scorpion in there to represent the Scorpions in here.

I'm sure we have a bunch of other stuff in there, but I'm running out of steam. 

Welcome Avril.  Nice to have you here, oh namer of the new fragrance.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Yes!  *We must save all those delicious cakes from the rain. * Oooooooh, then we will travel the US, delivering a good portion to each of the Bishes, after dropping some at the Post Office for the rest of the Bishes.  I am going to LOVE taking CB hers.  Pack your bathing suit, or are you wearing it now and dancing in the rain?



*Singing*

Someone left the cake out in the rain / I don't think that I can take it 'cause it took so long to bake it / And I'll never have that recipe again, oh, nooooo!



Sassys said:


> He was drunk 99.5% of the trip. After a day, it wasn't even funny anymore.
> 
> This is him cliff diving (yes he is drunk and that is me yelling )





Good thing you survived that wedding and you never have to hear "pool" used as a color again. (What are you going to do with that dress?)

I can't wait to hear your explanation about the . . . uh . . . decoration? 

What did your cousin wear? 

And more importantly, how drunk DID you have to be to get through it?


----------



## Sassys

Okay. Mr. Man and Miss thang were decoration at the hotel for chocolate night. They had a buffet with all things chocolate (hundreds of cakes, cookies, cupcakes, covered fruit, candy, choc drinks, etc). After I sampled 2 items I was sick. I normally don't eat sweets, so my system could not handle it lol.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> *Singing*
> 
> Someone left the cake out in the rain / I don't think that I can take it 'cause it took so long to bake it / And I'll never have that recipe again, oh, nooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you survived that wedding and you never have to hear "pool" used as a color again. (What are you going to do with that dress?)
> 
> I can't wait to hear your explanation about the . . . uh . . . decoration?
> 
> What did your cousin wear?
> 
> And more importantly, how drunk DID you have to be to get through it?



Dress is in the garment bag in my closet. Don't plan on wearing it again. 






Like a good girl, I wore shoes





Her dress in my room (we got ready in my room)





Lots of drinks Caitlin
My new best friends lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Did I just see a chocolate dipped bride and groom?   What in the h*ll......


----------



## Kansashalo

Alll in all it looks like you had a great time Sassys!  I hope you enjoyed Jamaica!


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you SO much for the shoes Sassys.  They looked lovely, and kept you out of harm's way.  If my picture could save one Bish, then I'm glad I embarrassed myself like that.  What part of Jamaica were you in?

I went there on my honeymoon ages ago, to Ocho Rios.  Gorgeous gorgeous area.  Sean Connery filmed a Bond film there, forgot which one, and immediately aquired a poopload of land and built his very own Jamaican escape.  I wish I remembered more.  It was a very liquid honeymoon.  :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Thank you SO much for the shoes Sassys. They looked lovely, and kept you out of harm's way. If my picture could save one Bish, then I'm glad I embarrassed myself like that. What part of Jamaica were you in?





Cocolo said:


> I went there on my honeymoon ages ago, to Ocho Rios. Gorgeous gorgeous area. Sean Connery filmed a Bond film there, forgot which one, and immediately aquired a poopload of land and built his very own Jamaican escape. I wish I remembered more. It was a very liquid honeymoon. :lolots:




We stayed in Montego Bay (Grand Palladium - Lady Hamilton). I personally perfer to stay in Negril (we did take an all day trip to Negril to hang out at the beach/Margaretville and Ricks Café (cliff Diving)


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Thank you SO much for the shoes Sassys. They looked lovely, and kept you out of harm's way. If my picture could save one Bish, then I'm glad I embarrassed myself like that. What part of Jamaica were you in?
> 
> I went there on my honeymoon ages ago, to Ocho Rios. Gorgeous gorgeous area. Sean Connery filmed a Bond film there, forgot which one, and immediately aquired a poopload of land and built his very own Jamaican escape. I wish I remembered more. It was a very liquid honeymoon. :lolots:


 
See, I follow directions lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how is everyone doing in this heat?


----------



## Avril

Hi bishes!!!  Such an amaze welcome, dolls! I am so honoured   

Thank you for the basket! resents 

I am loving the bottle for the new fragrance, Punktuation(TM)! 

I miss tweegy  Will she be coming back?

And eh WHAT is with the chocolate covered people?!? Sassys, what kind of a wedding was that!  Did I miss the memo that chocolate covered people must be present at a wedding?


----------



## Avril

Sassys, that wedding sounds insane. Welcome back! I've missed you on the KK thread, tis very boring in there these days.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Hey Avril - *By the power vested in me by Tweegy - When she's unavailable, I can pass out the Bish Baskets*. So, for breathing life back into Kim's thread........Here's your Bish Basket. Come on down Doll!
> 
> Someone will be able to explain all that you get here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know there is our desert of choice, or favorite otc medication - Kokonut Kake!
> 
> There is a Rebecca Minkoff "Unemployed" Cory pouch - a bish must have no goals, or that 3 letter word......j.o.b.
> 
> If you have one, you must be UNDEREmployed, or at least pretend it is so. Goals and akkomplishments mean you are sent back to BISH skool 101.
> 
> THere is a purple Centaur - Purple because it is an awesome color, and Centaur bekause they rule over KRABS, and it's Tweegy's astrological sign. That reminds me of Astro Lady Boy - patron saint of the Bishes. Google her, she scoffs at the meager collection of Shoes once owned by Imelda Marcos.
> 
> There is a tPF Bish tag, you'll see a bunch of them around, I made them and posted them ages ago. If you'd like one, let me know I'll repost them and you can take your pick. (except for the one I'm using now. I'm waiting to see how long it takes for someone who never posts here to swipe it without a word.  ) There is a picture of Krabby, the unruly Krab who chain smokes and pees krab pee all over the place.
> 
> Then we have Tweegy's box. (Reminds me, we should have it cleaned and redecorated before she comes back. Too many parties after hours in there if you know what I mean.)
> And the pack of racoons, that remind us, We Roll Deep. I think there is a Scorpion in there to represent the Scorpions in here.
> 
> I'm sure we have a bunch of other stuff in there, but I'm running out of steam.
> 
> Welcome Avril. Nice to have you here, oh namer of the new fragrance.


 
So funny! Glad you explained all this because I forgot.



Kansashalo said:


> Did I just see a chocolate dipped bride and groom? What in the h*ll......


 

 they look gross chocolate could easily be mistaken for poo poo when it looks like that


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, how is everyone doing in this heat?


 

I have been staying in, not even going out for lunch. Then when I get off work I go straight home to the air conditioning. Thank God for air conditioning and power!! So many people are without power during the Summer due to storms


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have been staying in, not even going out for lunch. Then when I get off work I go straight home to the air conditioning. Thank God for air conditioning and power!! So many people are without power during the Summer due to storms


I'm doing the same thing. My dogs are only going out for 2 short walks daily. They are hairballs and even though they have cabin fever, they  don't want to be out at all.I have to go food shopping and I am kind of dreading it, waiting til 7 or so to see if it is cooler. Thank God for central air!


----------



## Sassys

Avril said:


> Hi bishes!!!  Such an amaze welcome, dolls! I am so honoured
> 
> Thank you for the basket! resents
> 
> I am loving the bottle for the new fragrance, Punktuation(TM)!
> 
> I miss tweegy  Will she be coming back?
> 
> And eh WHAT is with the chocolate covered people?!? Sassys, what kind of a wedding was that!  Did I miss the memo that chocolate covered people must be present at a wedding?


 


Kansashalo said:


> Did I just see a chocolate dipped bride and groom? What in the h*ll......


LMAO, the chocate people were not a part of the wedding lol. It was a chocolate event night at the main bar lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> I'm doing the same thing. My dogs are only going out for 2 short walks daily. They are hairballs and even though they have cabin fever, they don't want to be out at all.I have to go food shopping and I am kind of dreading it, waiting til 7 or so to see if it is cooler. Thank God for central air!


 

I have a rabbit and he gets really hot too, I freeze bottles of water and place them in his cage so he can cool himself during the day.  His cage is at the back of my house (an addition) and we have no central air. I feel for animals in the heat its like they are walking around in a fur coat.


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have a rabbit and he gets really hot too, I freeze bottles of water and place them in his cage so he can cool himself during the day.  His cage is at the back of my house (an addition) and we have no central air. I feel for animals in the heat its like they are walking around in a fur coat.


Exactly, I feel if I am hot without a coat how must my doggies feel with a coat. They live for their bowl of ice cream every night!


----------



## chowlover2

Avril said:


> Sassys, that wedding sounds insane. Welcome back! I've missed you on the KK thread, tis very boring in there these days.


 Welcome to the Bish thread Avril, is that your Newfoundland in your avatar? He or she is beautiful!

Kakes is not giving us much to work with in her thread! Her tweet today was so written by a PR person. No amazing or awesome anywhere. 

I fully expect to hear next that Lil' Seaweed is producing Kanye's next album or designing the clothing for the next wedding of the century ( 3rd time is the charm you know )


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome to the Bish thread Avril, is that your Newfoundland in your avatar? He or she is beautiful!
> 
> Kakes is not giving us much to work with in her thread! Her tweet today was so written by a PR person. No amazing or awesome anywhere.
> 
> I fully expect to hear next that Lil' Seaweed is producing Kanye's next album or designing the clothing for the next wedding of the century ( 3rd time is the charm you know )


 
Who is lil seaweed?


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> LMAO, the chocate people were not a part of the wedding lol. It was a chocolate event night at the main bar lol



  Oh the relief! I thought I'd missed a huge part when planning my wedding last year! 

That is still one strange event though!

Sassys, sounds like your job is gonna get very busy with the merger with the other company, reality stars eh - that should be interesting! 



chowlover2 said:


> Welcome to the Bish thread Avril, is that your Newfoundland in your avatar? He or she is beautiful!
> 
> Kakes is not giving us much to work with in her thread! Her tweet today was so written by a PR person. No amazing or awesome anywhere.
> 
> I fully expect to hear next that Lil' Seaweed is producing Kanye's next album or designing the clothing for the next wedding of the century ( 3rd time is the charm you know )



Yes, that was Newfie! He passed away a few years ago sadly (he was very young so went way too soon) but I just  this photo of him and I just can't bring myself to change my avatar. We have another Newfie now (he's brown) and he's gorgeous - he's still a puppy and he's just a giant fluffy bear  

Are you dolls experiencing a heat wave too? It's so hot over here right now, it's unheard of for it ever to be this hot (30 degrees last weekend!) I know that's not really that hot but it is for here in the land of never ending rain and dull grey skies!


----------



## Sassys

Avril said:


> Oh the relief! I thought I'd missed a huge part when planning my wedding last year!
> 
> That is still one strange event though!
> 
> Sassys, sounds like your job is gonna get very busy with the merger with the other company, reality stars eh - that should be interesting!
> !


 

Sure is. I am excited to be with my old company again, but also nervous about changes. Sorry to say, but I won't be around much (lot on my plate now). Only reason I am on today, is I am in my office listening in on a phone conference (3 day conference)


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> Who is lil seaweed?



Sassys!! You klearly have been absent from the K thread for TOO LONG!!!  Please take a seat in Kardashian Klass.

Baby North West has a nickname given by Kim and Ye - Nori. Someone on the KK thread said they can't use the name Nori as it's the same word for something to do with sushi / seaweed (I don't eat sushi so am not sure what nori is).

Hence the name Lil Seaweed was invented


----------



## Avril

Ahhh, the definition of nori:

Nori is the Japanese name for edible seaweed species of the red alga genus Porphyra, including most notably P. yezoensis and P. tenera.


----------



## Sassys

Avril said:


> Sassys!! You klearly have been absent from the K thread for TOO LONG!!! Please take a seat in Kardashian Klass.
> 
> Baby North West has a nickname given by Kim and Ye - Nori. Someone on the KK thread said they can't use the name Nori as it's the same word for something to do with sushi / seaweed (I don't eat sushi so am not sure what nori is).
> 
> Hence the name Lil Seaweed was invented


 
*OMG!!!* 

No, I have not been in any of the KKlan threads for quite sometime


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Glad you are back Sassy. I will be back later to catch up.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kansashalo said:


> Did I just see a chocolate dipped bride and groom?   What in the h*ll......



I was gonna say . . . MAYBE I could understand hiring models for some sort of chocolate event, but I could not see the bride and groom spending their entire reception dipped in chocolate. 

(Although, if it were me, I would've skipped the people and maybe had a chocolate fountain along with all the treats and desserts).



Sassys said:


> We stayed in Montego Bay (Grand Palladium - Lady Hamilton). I personally perfer to stay in Negril (we did take an all day trip to Negril to hang out at the beach/Margaretville and Ricks Café (cliff Diving)



I've never been to Jamaica but my brother has in college during Spring Break. And he did the cliff-diving thing, too. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have been staying in, not even going out for lunch. Then when I get off work I go straight home to the air conditioning. Thank God for air conditioning and power!! So many people are without power during the Summer due to storms



Luckily, my office is air-conditioned. Unfortunately, the warehouse/cafeteria is not. But they do have industrial sized fans at various points around the location.

I sit in the fan's range at lunch and then I go back to the office when I'm done eating. 

Today I saw someone with a big box of chilled water bottles. She offered me one, but I didn't feel right taking it. (There's a water cooler in my breakroom. I wouldn't feel right taking water meant for the volunteers.)


When the whether's been nice, or if I don't have a lot of groceries, I've tried to walk home. Now, because it's so hot, I've either taken the bus to my street or, if I can afford to, I'd hop in a cab to take me home.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Who is lil seaweed?



Lil' Seaweed is Kimye's child. I can't bring myself to call her North or Nori. And when I hear Nori I think of nori in sushi, aka seaweed!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I was gonna say . . . MAYBE I could understand hiring models for some sort of chocolate event, but I could not see the bride and groom spending their entire reception dipped in chocolate.
> 
> (Although, if it were me, I would've skipped the people and maybe had a chocolate fountain along with all the treats and desserts).
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Jamaica but my brother has in college during Spring Break. And he did the cliff-diving thing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, my office is air-conditioned. Unfortunately, the warehouse/cafeteria is not. But they do have industrial sized fans at various points around the location.
> 
> I sit in the fan's range at lunch and then I go back to the office when I'm done eating.
> 
> Today I saw someone with a big box of chilled water bottles. She offered me one, but I didn't feel right taking it. (There's a water cooler in my breakroom. I wouldn't feel right taking water meant for the volunteers.)
> 
> 
> When the whether's been nice, or if I don't have a lot of groceries, I've tried to walk home. Now, because it's so hot, I've either taken the bus to my street or, if I can afford to, I'd hop in a cab to take me home.



How's the job going, despite this nasty weather? And what is happening with D?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> How's the job going, despite this nasty weather? And what is happening with D?



It's going very well. My manager is in China for the month, so I'm helping to hold down the fort while she's gone. 


Things with D are going well. I guess we're seeing each other now. I just realized that since the Cinco de Mayo thing, we've had plans either every weekend or every other weekend.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> It's going very well. My manager is in China for the month, so I'm helping to hold down the fort while she's gone.
> 
> 
> Things with D are going well. I guess we're seeing each other now. I just realized that since the Cinco de Mayo thing, we've had plans either every weekend or every other weekend.



That's great! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Dress is in the garment bag in my closet. Don't plan on wearing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good girl, I wore shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress in my room (we got ready in my room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of drinks Caitlin
> My new best friends lol



You look beautiful Doll! We need details!


----------



## caitlin1214

Update on Willie: The good news is, there is no update. It's been seven months since his diagnosis and he's as fine as ever. 


His doctor says he seems to be really loving life and not in pain at all.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Update on Willie: The good news is, there is no update. It's been seven months since his diagnosis and he's as fine as ever.
> 
> 
> His doctor says he seems to be really loving life and not in pain at all.



That is great news!


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have been staying in, not even going out for lunch. Then when I get off work I go straight home to the air conditioning. Thank God for air conditioning and power!! So many people are without power during the Summer due to storms [/ fQUOTE]
> 
> the heat is supposed to be worse tomorrow, that is what they are claiming as the worst day of the heat wave.  SugarB put more water in the pool, I swear the heat is evaporating it fast.  Since it's not a built in, I like as much water as possible.  I've been hanging in my tube inflatable, it just keeps my legs from touching bottom, and lets me just let them hang comfortably.  Makes my back feel sooooo good.
> 
> Any local dolls want to beat the heat, come on over.  As I say, it's not a built in but it is very comfortable in the heat.  when I get too pruned up, it's back to the AC.   I am just praying the power stays on.
> 
> Let's see - monstrouse storms, flooding, hurricanes, tornadoes like they've never seen before in OKlahoma, and now a seemingly endless heat wave.  Can you say fire and brimstone?  If people start building arks, I'm outta here.  ooops, but to where?  Everybody just stay nice and safe.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> ~Fabulousity~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been staying in, not even going out for lunch. Then when I get off work I go straight home to the air conditioning. Thank God for air conditioning and power!! So many people are without power during the Summer due to storms [/ fQUOTE]
> 
> the heat is supposed to be worse tomorrow, that is what they are claiming as the worst day of the heat wave. SugarB put more water in the pool, I swear the heat is evaporating it fast. Since it's not a built in, I like as much water as possible. I've been hanging in my tube inflatable, it just keeps my legs from touching bottom, and lets me just let them hang comfortably. Makes my back feel sooooo good.
> 
> Any local dolls want to beat the heat, come on over. As I say, it's not a built in but it is very comfortable in the heat. when I get too pruned up, it's back to the AC. I am just praying the power stays on.
> 
> Let's see - monstrouse storms, flooding, hurricanes, tornadoes like they've never seen before in OKlahoma, and now a seemingly endless heat wave. Can you say fire and brimstone? If people start building arks, I'm outta here. ooops, but to where? Everybody just stay nice and safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pool  I bet its nice having one of those at home.  I will begin looking at homes early next year and am thinking about getting one for DD she LOVES to swim and water play. Only thing I wonder about is the maintenance.
> 
> Its still really hot here too! I didn't bring lunch today so at Noon I will be out at the peak of the heat getting some grub.
Click to expand...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning dolls! 

How about something nice and cold and fruity to beat the heat!
Its never too early for a cocktail


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

I hope you ladies that aren't use to the heat stay cool and well hydrated.  What you guys are experienceing now is called 'the month of August' where I live  so I know what you're going through. lol




Sassys said:


> LMAO, the chocate people were not a part of the wedding lol. It was a chocolate event night at the main bar lol



Ohhh! lol Thanks for clearing that up because for a minute there I was like :weird:



caitlin1214 said:


> Things with D are going well. I guess we're seeing each other now. I just realized that since the Cinco de Mayo thing, we've had plans either every weekend or every other weekend.



 Go Caitlin! Sounds like things with you and D are going well.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hey all!!!!!! 

Glad to hear the news about Willie Caitlin!


----------



## chantal1922

Morning Dolls! Glad you made it through the wedding Sassy! Yay great news Caitlin! Welcome Avril!


----------



## Avril

Evening all!


----------



## Sassys

Damn, it is hotter than hell outside! I refuse to leave my office until the sun goes down. If I had my bathing suit, I would head over to the outdoor pool at the gym.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You look beautiful Doll! We need details!


 
Thanks doll!


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Cocolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pool  I bet its nice having one of those at home.  I will begin looking at homes early next year and am thinking about getting one for DD she LOVES to swim and water play. Only thing I wonder about is the maintenance.
> 
> Its still really hot here too! I didn't bring lunch today so at Noon I will be out at the peak of the heat getting some grub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sooooo worth it.  I try to do my running around in the morning and then chill in the water in the afternoon.  I hurt my already bad back yesterday, so today I've been shocking it all morning, then when Baba gets home we'll do a couple of errands, and I predict pool by 5.  In the heat wave, SugarB comes home and we go back in.  The water is sooooooo nice and warm.  but next house, built in with a little jacuzzi action next to it.  Sigh.  I'll have to give up purses for that for a bit.  But oh, it will be worth it.
> 
> If you're looking, keep an eye on homes with one,  I don't know if you only want built in, but above ground that 'comes with the house' is a nice way to start.  You get used to the pool and when it's time to replace, you can decide to do the whole built in pool/pool area or another above ground.  My neighbors pretty much have built ins, but when the cul de sac was built, I was not giving up my pool ownership, so we did above ground, and never upgraded.  Now, it's next house necessary.
> 
> You'll love it, your daughter will love it,  vacuum it a little, get an auto matic cleaner, or make it's someone's weekly chore.  Some chemicals, and pool toys are a must.  I used to tan on a queen matteress, but now, I have so much fun and relieve with my little donut float that opens so I can get in, and I just float with my lower body in the water and feel so much better.  bUT inflateable toys are a must.
Click to expand...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> ~Fabulousity~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sooooo worth it. I try to do my running around in the morning and then chill in the water in the afternoon. I hurt my already bad back yesterday, so today I've been shocking it all morning, then when Baba gets home we'll do a couple of errands, and I predict pool by 5. In the heat wave, SugarB comes home and we go back in. The water is sooooooo nice and warm. but next house, built in with a little jacuzzi action next to it. Sigh. I'll have to give up purses for that for a bit. But oh, it will be worth it.
> 
> If you're looking, keep an eye on homes with one, I don't know if you only want built in, but above ground that 'comes with the house' is a nice way to start. You get used to the pool and when it's time to replace, you can decide to do the whole built in pool/pool area or another above ground. My neighbors pretty much have built ins, but when the cul de sac was built, I was not giving up my pool ownership, so we did above ground, and never upgraded. Now, it's next house necessary.
> 
> You'll love it, your daughter will love it, vacuum it a little, get an auto matic cleaner, or make it's someone's weekly chore. Some chemicals, and pool toys are a must. I used to tan on a queen matteress, but now, I have so much fun and relieve with my little donut float that opens so I can get in, and I just float with my lower body in the water and feel so much better. bUT inflateable toys are a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me want to take a dip :giggles:
> The plan is to look for a home with a pool or the space to add one. I get excited just thinking about it
Click to expand...


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Sassys!  55 minutes from Broadway! Hop the train and visit the pool at casa del Coco.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Hi Sassys! 55 minutes from Broadway! Hop the train and visit the pool at casa del Coco.


 
Don't temp me!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> ~Fabulousity~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sooooo worth it.  I try to do my running around in the morning and then chill in the water in the afternoon.  I hurt my already bad back yesterday, so today I've been shocking it all morning, then when Baba gets home we'll do a couple of errands, and I predict pool by 5.  In the heat wave, SugarB comes home and we go back in.  The water is sooooooo nice and warm.  but next house, built in with a little jacuzzi action next to it.  Sigh.  I'll have to give up purses for that for a bit.  But oh, it will be worth it.
> 
> If you're looking, keep an eye on homes with one,  I don't know if you only want built in, but above ground that 'comes with the house' is a nice way to start.  You get used to the pool and when it's time to replace, you can decide to do the whole built in pool/pool area or another above ground.  My neighbors pretty much have built ins, but when the cul de sac was built, I was not giving up my pool ownership, so we did above ground, and never upgraded.  Now, it's next house necessary.
> 
> You'll love it, your daughter will love it,  vacuum it a little, get an auto matic cleaner, or make it's someone's weekly chore.  Some chemicals, and pool toys are a must.  I used to tan on a queen matteress, but now, I have so much fun and relieve with my little donut float that opens so I can get in, and I just float with my lower body in the water and feel so much better.  bUT inflateable toys are a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, maybe we should make the trip to Casa de Coco, rather than CB's. I'm bringing lots of coconut cake!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cocolo

Yes!  A bish convention on the cul de sac.  I love it.    Hey, we can wear masks and invade the stick-up-their-butts residents' ingrounds.  lol  Turn the whole place into party central.  Grab a hold of CB, tell her to climb those pineapple trees - it's time to harvest!  We've got pina's coladas down here (up here?) to make.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## chowlover2

Happy Friday Dolls!


----------



## Ladybug09

At Happy Hour at Clyde's!!!!Eating my oysters and then my crab cake!!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

morning bishes. Happy Saturday.  It's SugarB's birthday, and I got him his presents early.  Somebody got 3000 Amp/Speaker set for about half.  He cancelled an effects bay I ordered because the amp head did it all.   Yup, good wifey over here.

We're going to breakfast, and have a ton of things to do,   Hey Chow, you on twitter?


----------



## caitlin1214

Not much going for me this weekend. D's got plans.

But I plan to leave my air-conditioned apartment and go to the air-conditioned movie theatre, where I will see Despicable Me 2.


Next weekend, I'm going to my cousin's birthday party.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Not much going for me this weekend. D's got plans.
> 
> But I plan to leave my air-conditioned apartment and go to the air-conditioned movie theatre, where I will see Despicable Me 2.
> 
> 
> Next weekend, I'm going to my cousin's birthday party.


how was it? I want to see this....but not necessarily pay for it...lol


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> how was it? I want to see this....but not necessarily pay for it...lol



Really funny. It's one of those movies that are meant for kids, but adults can enjoy the it, too. 

I like those types of movies.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Really funny. It's one of those movies that are meant for kids, but adults can enjoy the it, too.
> 
> I like those types of movies.



Agree. I loved the first one.


----------



## caitlin1214

I went to Home Sense to pick up a present for my cousin's birthday party next weekend and ended up with that, plus about fifteen other things (for me. I swear, Dolls, that place is dangerous!).  

One of the things I got for me was the Wedding Edition of the Sex and the City Movie. For 7 bucks! It's on Amazon Canada for about $60. 


I remember when my family and I were checking out an exhibit at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts (this was back in 2007, where I had an extra-long Christmas vacation, due to the fact that I broke my arm and couldn't go back to my data entry job until it healed).

On our way up to the exhibit we saw a pair of Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes on display.

At lunch, after the exhibit, my brother was talking about the characters on, say Sex and the City, and what the show says they could afford versus what they could actually afford, given the jobs they had. And he kept saying '$1000 shoes.' And while I was listening, I kept saying "They're not $1000!" (Sure, certain Christian Louboutins run up to the 1000s, but the Manolo Mary Janes were about $500 at the time and they're like $750 now).

And at some point my brother looks at me and says, "Uh, excuse me, Caitlin, but I think I would know a bit more about Sex and the City and women's shoes than you do!"


----------



## caitlin1214

(I saw The Bling Ring with D and I remember that, during a scene where one of them steals a Birkin, I leaned over and told him what the bag was, adding: "Those start at 5 Gs.") 


I guess if he's going to sort of start seeing a Bish, this is what happens.


----------



## summer2815

caitlin1214 said:


> Really funny. It's one of those movies that are meant for kids, but adults can enjoy the it, too.
> 
> I like those types of movies.





Ladybug09 said:


> Agree. I loved the first one.



I have been itching to see DM2 since I loved the first one.  Just saw Monsters University and LOVED it!


----------



## Avril

Hey bishes! What an exciting day with the birth of the royal baby!  I've been glued to the TV all evening


----------



## Avril

caitlin1214 said:


> (I saw The Bling Ring with D and I remember that, during a scene where one of them steals a Birkin, I leaned over and told him what the bag was, adding: "Those start at 5 Gs.")
> 
> 
> I guess if he's going to sort of start seeing a Bish, this is what happens.



Ooh I wanted to see that movie - any good?


----------



## caitlin1214

Avril said:


> Ooh I wanted to see that movie - any good?



I thought it was. 

The book goes into a lot more detail. 

Rachel Bilson thought it was weird they made a movie about this in the first place. She felt like Sofia was almost glamorizing this.


Granted, I might feel differently if someone made a movie about people breaking into my house, but I don't think anybody was glamorizing anything. The message isn't "Hey, kids! It's cool to break into someone's house and steal their shizz!" They didn't get away with it. There were obvious consequences. 

A movie was made about this because it was all so brazen: One of the burglars felt comfortable enough to use the washroom at a celebrity's house. Another one wore a stolen necklace to her own arraignment. (An officer recognized it as one of the stolen items and confiscated it.) 


Everyone was shocked by the brazenness.


----------



## caitlin1214

When I saw it with D, we chose seats more towards the front because the others were filling up pretty fast and I didn't want to put my purse on the floor. It went: empty seat, him, me and my purse.

A little bit into the movie, a couple of girls came in and sat in our row. The last girl's seat was the one my purse was taking up so I went to put a napkin on the floor so I could put my purse on it. (That is the ONLY way my purse is ever going on the floor.) 

He ended up offering to put it on the empty seat next to him. I was fine with that until a robbery scene. Then it was, "Oh, God, where's my purse?" 

He had to assure me it was fine.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hey Dolls! I need ideas for a weekened getaway. Going on a mini-honeymoon and not really sure where I want to go since its just for the weekend. DH told me to let him know what I come up with, he wants to go before Summer ends. I can't take a full vacation yet because I just started a new job.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Hope everyone is doing well. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls! I need ideas for a weekened getaway. Going on a mini-honeymoon and not really sure where I want to go since its just for the weekend. DH told me to let him know what I come up with, he wants to go before Summer ends. I can't take a full vacation yet because I just started a new job.



Since your in Maryland, how about Hilton Head South Carolina?  I'm trying to think of places close by so you don't spend half a day in the airport.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Since your in Maryland, how about Hilton Head South Carolina? I'm trying to think of places close by so you don't spend half a day in the airport.


 

Yes! I forgot to mention driving distance. SC is a good idea! I have been looking at VA there are some nice beaches and lakes there. Maybe we will stay at a B&B. I'm trying to find a place where there will be no kids.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Since your in Maryland, how about Hilton Head South Carolina?  I'm trying to think of places close by so you don't spend half a day in the airport.





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yes! I forgot to mention driving distance. SC is a good idea! I have been looking at VA there are some nice beaches and lakes there. Maybe we will stay at a B&B. I'm trying to find a place where there will be no kids.




Hilton Head is FABULOUS if you plan on not going to far, beautiful beaches, weather will be hot, but just dress for it.), shopping, etc.

Myrtle Beach also nice, but go to the less 'touristy area' if you just want to relax, and go to the beach...

I also heard LuRay Caverns was also beautiful...

Or go in the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Hilton Head is FABULOUS if you plan on not going to far, beautiful beaches, weather will be hot, but just dress for it.), shopping, etc.
> 
> Myrtle Beach also nice, but go to the less 'touristy area' if you just want to relax, and go to the beach...
> 
> I also heard LuRay Caverns was also beautiful...
> 
> Or go in the Blue Ridge Mountains.


 

Thank you! I will take a look at these also. I love the beach so wherever we go I need beach access.


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you! I will take a look at these also. I love the beach so wherever we go I need beach access.



Did you see that movie Nights in Rodanthe?  I believe it is in North or South Carolina and on the beach, romantic too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> Did you see that movie Nights in Rodanthe? I believe it is in North or South Carolina and on the beach, romantic too!


 
Yes I saw that movie, it was sweet.

One of the beaches I looked at earlier has wild ponies  I would love to see them!


----------



## Sassys

Just going to leave this right here


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls! I need ideas for a weekened getaway. Going on a mini-honeymoon and not really sure where I want to go since its just for the weekend. DH told me to let him know what I come up with, he wants to go before Summer ends. I can't take a full vacation yet because I just started a new job.




Doll, Niagara Falls.  Do you have passport/passcard?  Go to the Canadian side. Go to the Embassy Suites and there isn't a bad view in the hotel.  You will love it.  Or, go anywhere, get the cuddliest nicest room you can, and bring an icechest of champagne, strawberries and whipped cream.  Lock yourselves in, and enjoy each other.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll, Niagara Falls.  Do you have passport/passcard?  Go to the Canadian side. Go to the Embassy Suites and there isn't a bad view in the hotel.  You will love it.  Or, go anywhere, get the cuddliest nicest room you can, and bring an icechest of champagne, strawberries and whipped cream.  Lock yourselves in, and enjoy each other.



The Canadian side of the falls is gorgeous!


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you! I will take a look at these also. I love the beach so wherever we go I need beach access.



Doll, Newport, Rhode Island. 



Yes, it is a bit touristy, considering people come in to see the mansions, but the mansions are gorgeous (I've been to the Breakers and Belcourt Castle). And you're right on the ocean.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, Newport, Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a bit touristy, considering people come in to see the mansions, but the mansions are gorgeous (I've been to the Breakers and Belcourt Castle). And you're right on the ocean.



Newport is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Just going to leave this right here




Is Candy crush THAT much fun?


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Is Candy crush THAT much fun?



Candy crush is ok, I like Bejeweled better, have never paid money for more points though.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## Sassys

Morning Dolls! Today is my Friday


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, Newport, Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a bit touristy, considering people come in to see the mansions, but the mansions are gorgeous (I've been to the Breakers and Belcourt Castle). And you're right on the ocean.


 


Cocolo said:


> Doll, Niagara Falls. Do you have passport/passcard? Go to the Canadian side. Go to the Embassy Suites and there isn't a bad view in the hotel. You will love it. Or, go anywhere, get the cuddliest nicest room you can, and bring an icechest of champagne, strawberries and whipped cream. Lock yourselves in, and enjoy each other.


 

Thank you for these suggestions! They sound good too! I am so looking forward to leaving town for some R&R.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Morning dolls! Its a slow start for me today. I still feel asleep.


----------



## summer2815

Bishes, I just started watching Scandal and finished Season 1 last night.  WOW!  EPIC!  I will post the rest in spoiler tags as to not give anything away.



Spoiler



GIDEON!  Why did they kill that beautiful specimen of a man!  That was really sad.  Broke my heart!

SHOCKED that it was Billy who killed him and was behind the blackmailing of the President.  

EVEN MORE SHOCKED that it was Cyrus who ordered Amanda Tanner to be killed!  I really liked his character.

I swoon over Fitz like crazy.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> Morning Dolls! Today is my Friday



Me too!


----------



## Sassys

Blast from the past lol. She was so cute


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Blast from the past lol. She was so cute




Wow! It's been along time since her exile in Philly, and I forgot what she used to look like before the TV show!


----------



## Ladybug09

LOL

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...t-penis_n_3635388.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Blast from the past lol. She was so cute





I can't watch the vid but I can see her pic and she looks much different now. Its like in TV Entertainment looking normal is not ok.


----------



## Kansashalo

Wow!


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Just going to leave this right here




See he needs his butt whipped! $400 on candy crush!


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.  I'll be home tomorrow and tell you all about our trip to Niagara, by way of Baba's cutie in Windsor.  Right now we're waiting for the fireworks, over the illuminated falls from our Presidential suite overlooking both the American and Horseshoe falls.  Hilton's Embassy Suites gave us a nice upgrade, saved a grand over what we paid for the lesser suite.  Shameless plug for the Hilton Brand.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Dolls.  I'll be home tomorrow and tell you all about our trip to Niagara, by way of Baba's cutie in Windsor.  Right now we're waiting for the fireworks, over the illuminated falls from our Presidential suite overlooking both the American and Horseshoe falls.  Hilton's Embassy Suites gave us a nice upgrade, saved a grand over what we paid for the lesser suite.  Shameless plug for the Hilton Brand.



Enjoy the rest of your trip! Can't wait to hear about Baba's romance!


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Bishes!  I'm back.  SugarB made me promise not to announce our trip on the web, so I was good

So, after driving for 10 or 11 hours Sunday, we got to the hotel in Windsor, and 10 minutes later, we went to the lobby to meet her and her mother who had driven her down from her home about 10 minutes away.  Baba jumped up and ran over to this girl as she walked in, and SugarB and I looked at each other, and our eyes met and said to each other "OMG, he has a type."  We did a double take, it was as if Skanky had walked in.  

Here is the difference, she has warm eyes, a nice smile, she was not at all condescending, insulting, snotty, slutty or slore-ish.  So, while he has a physical type, his Canadian Cutie is a sweet, warm, caring girl who is crazy about Baba.  Her mother is Irish, like me, and also very nice.  We had spoken on the phone a few times, and seemed nice, but we shared a "Do you believe these crazy kids?" moment, talking about how they truly care and share so many common interests.  She met me with a great "Tim Horton's glass" a Canadian Flag stuck into it, along with a gift certificate to Tim Horton's and a box of his donut holes.  A place very much like Dunkin Donuts.  That was really nice of her.  Then she left, the kids and SugarB and I went up to our suite to watch Big Brother.  It's Baba's fave show, and her's too.  Then they put on bathing suits, went down to swim in the pool for a while, and then we took her home and came back and collapsed in the Hilton.  Next day we dropped Baba off at their place, met her father.  Also a very nice guy, fantastic Scottish Brogue, and he works nights, so he was home while they hung out there.  Then he took them to the village, and Baba took CC out to dinner.  THen they came back to the hotel room, hung out with us for a while, and her mom picked her up.  THe next day, we picked her up took her to breakfast with us, dropped baba off with her to say goodbye while we checked out, picked up Baba and headed out to the Falls.

Its so good to be back, and it's so great to see Baba so happy with a really sweet LDR.   She's coming a few days after Christmas and staying here through the new year and a bit after that.  

SO, what ish did I miss?  I didn't have a lot of time near the puter.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi Bishes!  I'm back.  SugarB made me promise not to announce our trip on the web, so I was good
> 
> So, after driving for 10 or 11 hours Sunday, we got to the hotel in Windsor, and 10 minutes later, we went to the lobby to meet her and her mother who had driven her down from her home about 10 minutes away.  Baba jumped up and ran over to this girl as she walked in, and SugarB and I looked at each other, and our eyes met and said to each other "OMG, he has a type."  We did a double take, it was as if Skanky had walked in.
> 
> Here is the difference, she has warm eyes, a nice smile, she was not at all condescending, insulting, snotty, slutty or slore-ish.  So, while he has a physical type, his Canadian Cutie is a sweet, warm, caring girl who is crazy about Baba.  Her mother is Irish, like me, and also very nice.  We had spoken on the phone a few times, and seemed nice, but we shared a "Do you believe these crazy kids?" moment, talking about how they truly care and share so many common interests.  She met me with a great "Tim Horton's glass" a Canadian Flag stuck into it, along with a gift certificate to Tim Horton's and a box of his donut holes.  A place very much like Dunkin Donuts.  That was really nice of her.  Then she left, the kids and SugarB and I went up to our suite to watch Big Brother.  It's Baba's fave show, and her's too.  Then they put on bathing suits, went down to swim in the pool for a while, and then we took her home and came back and collapsed in the Hilton.  Next day we dropped Baba off at their place, met her father.  Also a very nice guy, fantastic Scottish Brogue, and he works nights, so he was home while they hung out there.  Then he took them to the village, and Baba took CC out to dinner.  THen they came back to the hotel room, hung out with us for a while, and her mom picked her up.  THe next day, we picked her up took her to breakfast with us, dropped baba off with her to say goodbye while we checked out, picked up Baba and headed out to the Falls.
> 
> Its so good to be back, and it's so great to see Baba so happy with a really sweet LDR.   She's coming a few days after Christmas and staying here through the new year and a bit after that.
> 
> SO, what ish did I miss?  I didn't have a lot of time near the puter.


 You haven't missed much! Glad to hear Baba's friend is a nice girl. Do you think he is serious? He is so young.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm amazed/flabbergasted at these kids withe LDRs...Coco you are a good mom to entertain Baba and not disregard him as most parents would him.


----------



## Cocolo

thanks dolls.  If I did ignore him about it, he could have just taken off by himself.  And with so much kraykray in the world, who knows what he would have been walking into.

Who knows if it's serious.  I can't force him to see how unlikely it is this is true love or something.  The more my mother hated and disallowed me to see my boyfriends when I was a teen the more I rebelled.  Look at Romeo and Juliet.  Had they been left alone, there wouldn't have been such a tragic story.

I am exhausted.  But, the fireworks outside the window last night were mesmerizing.  I am beat, but I'll show you guys some pics of them tomorrow.  And the falls, I fell asleep each night to the beautiful white noise of the roar of the falls.  Of course, my back is totally effed, and I spent the trip being pushed around in a wheelchair the hotel provided.  Maid of the Mist was awesome.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Hi Bishes! I'm back. SugarB made me promise not to announce our trip on the web, so I was good
> 
> So, after driving for 10 or 11 hours Sunday, we got to the hotel in Windsor, and 10 minutes later, we went to the lobby to meet her and her mother who had driven her down from her home about 10 minutes away. Baba jumped up and ran over to this girl as she walked in, and SugarB and I looked at each other, and our eyes met and said to each other "OMG, he has a type." We did a double take, it was as if Skanky had walked in.
> 
> Here is the difference, she has warm eyes, a nice smile, she was not at all condescending, insulting, snotty, slutty or slore-ish. So, while he has a physical type, his Canadian Cutie is a sweet, warm, caring girl who is crazy about Baba. Her mother is Irish, like me, and also very nice. We had spoken on the phone a few times, and seemed nice, but we shared a "Do you believe these crazy kids?" moment, talking about how they truly care and share so many common interests. She met me with a great "Tim Horton's glass" a Canadian Flag stuck into it, along with a gift certificate to Tim Horton's and a box of his donut holes. A place very much like Dunkin Donuts. That was really nice of her. Then she left, the kids and SugarB and I went up to our suite to watch Big Brother. It's Baba's fave show, and her's too. Then they put on bathing suits, went down to swim in the pool for a while, and then we took her home and came back and collapsed in the Hilton. Next day we dropped Baba off at their place, met her father. Also a very nice guy, fantastic Scottish Brogue, and he works nights, so he was home while they hung out there. Then he took them to the village, and Baba took CC out to dinner. THen they came back to the hotel room, hung out with us for a while, and her mom picked her up. THe next day, we picked her up took her to breakfast with us, dropped baba off with her to say goodbye while we checked out, picked up Baba and headed out to the Falls.
> 
> Its so good to be back, and it's so great to see Baba so happy with a really sweet LDR.  She's coming a few days after Christmas and staying here through the new year and a bit after that.
> 
> SO, what ish did I miss? I didn't have a lot of time near the puter.


 
This is good news, we always want our kids to be friends with people who are kind.



Ladybug09 said:


> I'm amazed/flabbergasted at these kids withe LDRs...Coco you are a good mom to entertain Baba and not disregard him as most parents would him.


 
 they need our support even when we don't agree with them



Cocolo said:


> thanks dolls. If I did ignore him about it, he could have just taken off by himself. And with so much kraykray in the world, who knows what he would have been walking into.
> 
> Who knows if it's serious. I can't force him to see how unlikely it is this is true love or something. The more my mother hated and disallowed me to see my boyfriends when I was a teen the more I rebelled. Look at Romeo and Juliet. Had they been left alone, there wouldn't have been such a tragic story.
> 
> I am exhausted. But, the fireworks outside the window last night were mesmerizing. I am beat, but I'll show you guys some pics of them tomorrow. And the falls,* I fell asleep each night to the beautiful white noise of the roar of the falls. *Of course, my back is totally effed, and I spent the trip being pushed around in a wheelchair the hotel provided. Maid of the Mist was awesome.


 
That sounds wonferful, NF is on my bucket list...one day I will visit.


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is good news, we always want our kids to be friends with people who are kind.
> 
> 
> 
> they need our support even when we don't agree with them
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds wonferful, NF is on my bucket list...one day I will visit.



Well, I took these from my window overlooking the falls.  










And the Friday night Fireworks












I didn't want to leave.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Hi Bishes!  I'm back.  SugarB made me promise not to announce our trip on the web, so I was good
> 
> So, after driving for 10 or 11 hours Sunday, we got to the hotel in Windsor, and 10 minutes later, we went to the lobby to meet her and her mother who had driven her down from her home about 10 minutes away.  Baba jumped up and ran over to this girl as she walked in, and SugarB and I looked at each other, and our eyes met and said to each other "OMG, he has a type."  We did a double take, it was as if Skanky had walked in.
> 
> Here is the difference, she has warm eyes, a nice smile, she was not at all condescending, insulting, snotty, slutty or slore-ish.  So, while he has a physical type, his Canadian Cutie is a sweet, warm, caring girl who is crazy about Baba.  Her mother is Irish, like me, and also very nice.  We had spoken on the phone a few times, and seemed nice, but we shared a "Do you believe these crazy kids?" moment, talking about how they truly care and share so many common interests.  She met me with a great "Tim Horton's glass" a Canadian Flag stuck into it, along with a gift certificate to Tim Horton's and a box of his donut holes.  A place very much like Dunkin Donuts.  That was really nice of her.  Then she left, the kids and SugarB and I went up to our suite to watch Big Brother.  It's Baba's fave show, and her's too.  Then they put on bathing suits, went down to swim in the pool for a while, and then we took her home and came back and collapsed in the Hilton.  Next day we dropped Baba off at their place, met her father.  Also a very nice guy, fantastic Scottish Brogue, and he works nights, so he was home while they hung out there.  Then he took them to the village, and Baba took CC out to dinner.  THen they came back to the hotel room, hung out with us for a while, and her mom picked her up.  THe next day, we picked her up took her to breakfast with us, dropped baba off with her to say goodbye while we checked out, picked up Baba and headed out to the Falls.
> 
> Its so good to be back, and it's so great to see Baba so happy with a really sweet LDR.   She's coming a few days after Christmas and staying here through the new year and a bit after that.
> 
> SO, what ish did I miss?  I didn't have a lot of time near the puter.



Coco and SugarB = Best parents of 2013!

How nice of you two (and her parents) come up with such a great meet-n-greet, making it a family affair.   What a great support system everyone has!




Ladybug09 said:


> I'm amazed/flabbergasted at these kids withe LDRs...Coco you are a good mom to entertain Baba and not disregard him as most parents would him.



Thanks to social media connecting people from all over the world, the increase in LDRs don't surprise me at all.


----------



## Cocolo

Back when I was younger, my best friend switched to public school after 8 years in Catholic school.  So, she introduced me to a whole new group of people.  Wound up most of the girls lived in my town, while a town 3 towns away housed most of the boys.  So back in the day before the internet, I had a LDR, a few of them in fact.  Ok, it was closer than a country away, but still we didn't see each other day in/day out.  We did all our hanging out by phone, the kids today have skype.  

I just hope he doesn't shut himself off to closer possibilites.  But what ever will be, will be.

Main thing, she's nice.  And she cares for Baba, and she's not using him like Skanky.  We'll just have to wait and see how things progress.  Looks like I'm having a Christmas Guest for the week after Christmas.  I'm going to offer him a New Years Eve Party so all his friends can meet her.    

But I missed you Bishes.  What is up with Kim?  Show off your pride and joy already Kim.  And no, that no longer means your Brazillian A$$Work.  Show us the Baybee!


----------



## chowlover2

Let's say a prayer for CB, nasty weather is heading her way. I hope she and the bees are ok. There goes our helipad!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Well, I took these from my window overlooking the falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Friday night Fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave.


 
These are great pics! The water is beautiful, I love water it relaxes me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Back when I was younger, my best friend switched to public school after 8 years in Catholic school. So, she introduced me to a whole new group of people. Wound up most of the girls lived in my town, while a town 3 towns away housed most of the boys. So back in the day before the internet, I had a LDR, a few of them in fact. Ok, it was closer than a country away, but still we didn't see each other day in/day out. We did all our hanging out by phone, the kids today have skype.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't shut himself off to closer possibilites. But what ever will be, will be.
> 
> Main thing, she's nice. And she cares for Baba, and she's not using him like Skanky. We'll just have to wait and see how things progress. Looks like I'm having a Christmas Guest for the week after Christmas. *I'm going to offer him a New Years Eve Party so all his friends can meet her. *
> 
> But I missed you Bishes. What is up with Kim? Show off your pride and joy already Kim. And no, that no longer means your Brazillian A$$Work. Show us the Baybee!


 
You are such a cool mom 

Kimk has become dryer than all those layers of makeup on her face. I think something may be wrong with the baby, its so odd for someone like her to stay away from cameras so long.


----------



## summer2815

Coco, what you did is so beyond awesome.  What great parents Baba has!  It is awesome that the girl has supportive parents as well.  Very lovely to hear!

Also, the falls look amazing!  I need to go there one day.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Well, I took these from my window overlooking the falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Friday night Fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave.


 
Gorgeous pics! I haven't been to the falls in years.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> You are such a cool mom
> 
> *Kimk has become dryer than all those layers of makeup on her face*. I think something may be wrong with the baby, its so odd for someone like her to stay away from cameras so long.


 
LOL. It is weird. I can understand not wanting to show her (a lot of celbs have not shown their kids right away), but to not even mention her and to not even go to the store is weird. Beyonce and Mariah did not show their kids, but we did se them out and about.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> LOL. It is weird. I can understand not wanting to show her (a lot of celbs have not shown their kids right away), but to not even mention her and to not even go to the store is weird. *Beyonce and Mariah did not show their kids, but we did se them out and about.*


 

Exactly. Its almost like she dropped off the face of the earth, strange.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Exactly. Its almost like she dropped off the face of the earth, strange.


 
Also, yes Kanye is bat sh$t crazy, but what new father (who wants a kid), goes ape sh$t on a pap. I wish someone would tell me, what I can and can't say to them. A new parent should be smiling and on cloud 9, not getting nasty with people. If you don't want to talk to them, ignore them and keep it moving. Who they hell are you to tell them, "don't ever talk to me or the people I know". If I was that pap, I would have told Kanye to go fcuk him self and asked a billion questions.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Also, yes Kanye is bat sh$t crazy, but what new father (who wants a kid), goes ape sh$t on a pap. I wish someone would tell me, what I can and can't say to them. A new parent should be smiling and on cloud 9, not getting nasty with people. If you don't want to talk to them, ignore them and keep it moving. Who they hell are you to tell them, "don't ever talk to me or the people I know". If I was that pap, I would have told Kanye to go fcuk him self and asked a billion questions.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


>


 
I don't understand why these paps are so scared of him. I had no problem telling him to his face he was an a$$hole when he was rude in starbucks. The man is 5'7" and most of these paps are bigger than he his.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Also, yes Kanye is bat sh$t crazy, but what new father (who wants a kid), goes ape sh$t on a pap. I wish someone would tell me, what I can and can't say to them. A new parent should be smiling and on cloud 9, not getting nasty with people. If you don't want to talk to them, ignore them and keep it moving. Who they hell are you to tell them, "don't ever talk to me or the people I know". If I was that pap, I would have told Kanye to go fcuk him self and asked a billion questions.



You go girl! Man have we missed you! I don't get his whole " tortured artist " schtick at all. First off, he is not the first person to lose a Mother he loved. As it stands, he should be so happy to have a baby girl. I look at pics of me with my Mom & Dad when I came home from the hospital and they are beaming. I think he is bipolar. As for paps, that goes with the whole musician territory. If he didn't want to deal with them he should have been a construction worker-LOL!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You go girl! Man have we missed you! I don't get his whole " tortured artist " schtick at all. First off, he is not the first person to lose a Mother he loved. As it stands, he should be so happy to have a baby girl. I look at pics of me with my Mom & Dad when I came home from the hospital and they are beaming. I think he is bipolar. As for paps, that goes with the whole musician territory. If he didn't want to deal with them he should have been a construction worker-LOL!


 
Or a car dealer 

*'He's an average-looking man with an average talent': Sharon Osbourne slams Kanye West and claims he 'should sell cars'*​ 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-claims-sell-cars.html#ixzz2aTG3XZpA ​


----------



## chowlover2

Go Sharon go! I don't see what all the hype is about him. If he were a nice guy I would get it, but he's a jerk.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Or a car dealer
> 
> *'He's an average-looking man with an average talent': Sharon Osbourne slams Kanye West and claims he 'should sell cars'*​
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-claims-sell-cars.html#ixzz2aTG3XZpA ​


while I dont' exactly like Kanye...Ozzy is NO Mozart either...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> while I dont' exactly like Kanye...Ozzy is NO Mozart either...



I'm with you!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Coco glad the trip went well. So Kakes still hasn't surfaced? At first I thought she was holding out for a magazine or endorsement deal but I wouldn't be surprised if Kanye told her to chill out. He gives me controlling vibes. I like a few of Kanye's older songs but his new stuff is Meh. I don't get why people fawn over him or give him passes for his behavior.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Back when I was younger, my best friend switched to public school after 8 years in Catholic school.  So, she introduced me to a whole new group of people.  Wound up most of the girls lived in my town, while a town 3 towns away housed most of the boys.  So back in the day before the internet, I had a LDR, a few of them in fact.  Ok, it was closer than a country away, but still we didn't see each other day in/day out.  We did all our hanging out by phone, the kids today have skype.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't shut himself off to closer possibilites.  But what ever will be, will be.
> 
> Main thing, she's nice.  And she cares for Baba, and she's not using him like Skanky.  We'll just have to wait and see how things progress.  Looks like I'm having a Christmas Guest for the week after Christmas.  I'm going to offer him a New Years Eve Party so all his friends can meet her.



That's great that things worked out so well for Baba, Coco! (Well, for him AND you. He got to meet her and you got a family trip out of it!)


We missed you, too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I don't understand why these paps are so scared of him. I had no problem telling him to his face he was an a$$hole when he was rude in starbucks. The man is 5'7" and most of these paps are bigger than he his.


 

This is why he has a god complex. I don't get star struck neither  if he or any other celeb got snotty with me I wouldn't have a problem telling them about their self.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lol! at car dealer.


----------



## Cocolo

Probably suffers from a Napolean Complex.  Isn't that where short men want to control everything?  
And I would worry if he was a construction worker.  I could see him grabbing the naildriver ...um, nail gun? (ok, shows was a Bish I am) away from a fellow worker yelling "I'm a let you finish your nailing, but Rosie did the best nailing evah!"    (yeah, I know she was a rivetter but you all get my point.  )

I'd be afraid to enter a building he worked on.  :lolots:

Making music I don't have to listen to is actually the best thing he could do for me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^  yeah something tells me his ego was already big and getting a break into the music business just made it worse


----------



## Bzemom

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! Coco glad the trip went well. So Kakes still hasn't surfaced? At first I thought she was holding out for a magazine or endorsement deal but I wouldn't be surprised if Kanye told her to chill out. He gives me controlling vibes. I like a few of Kanye's older songs but his new stuff is Meh. I don't get why people fawn over him or give him passes for his behavior.


----------



## Bzemom

I am so jealous and so thirsty after looking at these.QUOTE=Cocolo;25072636]Well, I took these from  my window overlooking the falls.  











And the Friday night Fireworks












I didn't want to leave.[/QUOTE]

I am so jealous


----------



## Bzemom

new phone I am trying to navigate.


----------



## Cocolo

I'm making up for lost time by hangin in my floaty thing in the pool.  Came in and found an offer on a bag I'm selling, I said obo and she offered 75 less.  When I'm doing free shipping I couldn't do it, so I countered.  Anyway, she didn't want to spend that much, but she is a new RM enthusiast, so I gave her directions to the forum, and told her to stop into the Bish thread.  So if I'm in the pool when she pops in, make her feel at home.  Somebody get her a drink. (and try and find out what other bags she has.  Maybe we can [del]steal[/del] _borrow_ them. )


Any word from CB yet?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I'm making up for lost time by hangin in my floaty thing in the pool.  Came in and found an offer on a bag I'm selling, I said obo and she offered 75 less.  When I'm doing free shipping I couldn't do it, so I countered.  Anyway, she didn't want to spend that much, but she is a new RM enthusiast, so I gave her directions to the forum, and told her to stop into the Bish thread.  So if I'm in the pool when she pops in, make her feel at home.  Somebody get her a drink. (and try and find out what other bags she has.  Maybe we can [del]steal[/del] _borrow_ them. )
> 
> 
> Any word from CB yet?



I PM'ed her before the storm and they were just waiting for the storm to hit. I haven't heard anything on the news, so hopefully just a lot of rain and no devastation.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I PM'ed her before the storm and they were just waiting for the storm to hit. I haven't heard anything on the news, so hopefully just a lot of rain and no devastation.



Yeah, knowing CB, she'll be gathering rain water in barrels and has a hundred and one ways to use to help the bees, the ciccadas, and other goal-type unBish things.  But we love her anyway.  She has enough goals for the bunch of us.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yeah, knowing CB, she'll be gathering rain water in barrels and has a hundred and one ways to use to help the bees, the ciccadas, and other goal-type unBish things.  But we love her anyway.  She has enough goals for the bunch of us.



Bible!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Good Morning Dolls! Its raining heavily here, and making me soooo sleepy.


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Good Morning Dolls! Its raining heavily here, and making me soooo sleepy.


 Same here, I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Cocolo

Hiya Dolls.


----------



## Ladybug09

beautiful view! 



Bzemom said:


> I am so jealous and so thirsty after looking at these.QUOTE=Cocolo;25072636]Well, I took these from  my window overlooking the falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Friday night Fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave.


 
I am so jealous[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> Hiya Dolls.


 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy weekend Dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

anyone have any plans? I'm going to the Michael Kors outlet.  If I don't buy a bag online first. :lolots:

Then we're going out for dinner, and on Monday we're both starting a veggie clense.


----------



## Cocolo

Omg, did something happen in the Kim thread? Otherwise someone would have been here today.  :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how was your Saturday? I stayed in this week and cooked BBQ ribs for my BFF. We just sat around and chilled all night. A nice, low key night.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey dolls. I spent most of my Saturday at church doing training and then I went to dinner with friends. I am laying in bed now relaxing until I decide to get up and make dinner. Going to try a chicken parm recipe.


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls. I spent most of my Saturday at church doing training and then I went to dinner with friends. I am laying in bed now relaxing until I decide to get up and make dinner. Going to try a chicken parm recipe.


Training...What, to become a Minister?? Just Kidding..

So what are you training for?


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> Training...What, to become a Minister?? Just Kidding..
> 
> So what are you training for?



I am joining a prayer ministry.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hey, Dolls. Just a quick check-in before i get ready for bed.

It was a long weekend here in Canada - Family Day - and D and I did a karaoke night on Saturday. (It's not an official karaoke event from our group anymore, because neither of us like schlepping all the way out to the event's location. 

Plus our song's get lost, the room's layout (and/or the microphones) makes the acoustics suck and drinks are expensive.

Other than that, I didn't do much, save for play hidden object games on my computer. 


D and I might see We're the Millers next weekend.


----------



## Bzemom

good night ladies


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Coco? I think she must be playing with handbags she bought this weekend and is hiding them from us. Pics please Mrs. SugarB!


----------



## Kansashalo

BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I haven't gotten caught up on all the 'tea I've missed within the last few pages just yet, so I plan to spelunk over my lunch break.

OMG, I am fresh from a family reunion  that was held in St. Louis, MO over the weekend.  Let's just say that it was extremely unorganized and seemed to be through together at the last minute (even though this event happens yearly).  And don't get me started on the fact that EVERY event started a minimum of 2 hours late.  It was definitely an experience!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> anyone have any plans? I'm going to the Michael Kors outlet. If I don't buy a bag online first. :lolots:
> 
> Then we're going out for dinner, and on Monday we're both starting a veggie clense.


 
A new bag, yum! Veggie cleanse, yuk! 



caitlin1214 said:


> Hey, Dolls. Just a quick check-in before i get ready for bed.
> 
> It was a long weekend here in Canada - Family Day - and D and I did a *karaoke* night on Saturday. (It's not an official karaoke event from our group anymore, because neither of us like schlepping all the way out to the event's location.
> 
> Plus our song's get lost, the room's layout (and/or the microphones) makes the acoustics suck and drinks are expensive.
> 
> Other than that, I didn't do much, save for play hidden object games on my computer.
> 
> 
> D and I might see We're the Millers next weekend.


 

I watched the movie P.S. I love you a few weeks ago and now everytime I hear or see Karaoke I think about the scene in the movie when they sung Karaoke. :lolots:

I've never done it...too shy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't gotten caught up on all the 'tea I've missed within the last few pages just yet, so I plan to spelunk over my lunch break.
> 
> OMG, I am fresh from a family reunion  that was held in St. Louis, MO over the weekend. Let's just say that it was extremely unorganized and seemed to be through together at the last minute (even though this event happens yearly). And don't get me started on the fact that EVERY event started a minimum of 2 hours late. It was definitely an experience!


 

ugh, I really don't like going to things that end up like this.


----------



## Cocolo

Kansashalo said:


> BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I haven't gotten caught up on all the 'tea I've missed within the last few pages just yet, so I plan to spelunk over my lunch break.
> 
> OMG, I am fresh from a family reunion  that was held in St. Louis, MO over the weekend.  Let's just say that it was extremely unorganized and seemed to be through together at the last minute (even though this event happens yearly).  And don't get me started on the fact that EVERY event started a minimum of 2 hours late.  It was definitely an experience!



How many people? my family is..........3  so we have a reunion every night at dinner.  I have an ex sisterinlaw and niece and nephew, but she's a POp  - piece of poop, and we hate each other.  Anyone want to adopt some extended family?  I never arrive empty handed, and I'm cheerful and most of all nice.    (except to pieces of poo who decimate my once full family because her biological clock was ticking.  Yeah Diane, I'm talking about you.)

Sorry Kansas.  aside from the late events, did you have a good time?  Were people from St Louis?  I have a very good internet from an outskirt.  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> A new bag, yum! Veggie cleanse, yuk!
> 
> watched the movie P.S. I love you a few weeks ago and now everytime I hear or see Karaoke I think about the scene in the movie when they sung Karaoke. :lolots:
> 
> I've never done it...too shy



We didn't do the cleanse.  Maybe next week.  But I got a gorgeous Michael Kors ' Iris' (Purple) Hamilton.  It doesnt' have the lock, some girls bags just really got effed with the lock pulling down the bag.  The outlet bags have a nice name plate instead of the lock, so I'm good.  Gorgeous bag.
Of course, I found one at Coash too  But I didn't buy it yet.  I can wait. ))



~Fabulousity~ said:


> ugh, I really don't like going to things that end up like this.



I must be getting old and dimwitted.  I quoted you Fab for a reason, and now, it's outta my head.  Damn.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> How many people? my family is..........3  so we have a reunion every night at dinner.  I have an ex sisterinlaw and niece and nephew, but she's a POp  - piece of poop, and we hate each other.  Anyone want to adopt some extended family?  I never arrive empty handed, and I'm cheerful and most of all nice.    (except to pieces of poo who decimate my once full family because her biological clock was ticking.  Yeah Diane, I'm talking about you.)
> 
> Sorry Kansas.  aside from the late events, did you have a good time?  Were people from St Louis?  I have a very good internet from an outskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't do the cleanse.  Maybe next week.  But I got a gorgeous Michael Kors ' Iris' (Purple) Hamilton.  It doesnt' have the lock, some girls bags just really got effed with the lock pulling down the bag.  The outlet bags have a nice name plate instead of the lock, so I'm good.  Gorgeous bag.
> Of course, I found one at Coash too  But I didn't buy it yet.  I can wait. ))
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old and dimwitted.  I quoted you Fab for a reason, and now, it's outta my head.  Damn.



I need a pic of the new bag Coco, ad I would love to adopt you and your family!


----------



## Cocolo

Aww, you are a sweetie chow.  I am too freaking lazy to take a pic right now, so here's a stock photo.  I'll take a pic of mine.

10 minutes later:
I was replying above, and said oh ffs, go take a picture of your new bag.  So I got up, hastily arranged it (I have about 6 bags in sleepers there right now ....organizing (and looking for a charm in one of them :lolots  line up the shot, and there is no damn battery.  This was a sign I should do it tomorrow.

So,  You dolls has to wait.  All the driving to Detroit, up to Windsor Canada, over to Niagara Falls, and then down NY to Long Island really mucked me up back and leg wise.  Now when I stand to long, It hurts, and my ankles and feet swell.  ANd yesterday I was up cleaning the kitchen after the weekend, and really did them in.  So today, I spent the day with my feet up.  Bag show tomorrow.  I promise


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I watched the movie P.S. I love you a few weeks ago and now everytime I hear or see Karaoke I think about the scene in the movie when they sung Karaoke. :lolots:
> 
> I've never done it...too shy



If you ever want to, go to a place that offers private booths. That way it'll just be you and your friends and you're not singing to the entire bar. 


(But even if you were, everyone is so encouraging. You don't have to be the best singer in the world. Just get up there and sing what you love.) 


Even if you never want to sing, go along with your friends when they go. Enjoy their singing. Collect photo/video evidence.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Aww, you are a sweetie chow.  I am too freaking lazy to take a pic right now, so here's a stock photo.  I'll take a pic of mine.
> 
> 10 minutes later:
> I was replying above, and said oh ffs, go take a picture of your new bag.  So I got up, hastily arranged it (I have about 6 bags in sleepers there right now ....organizing (and looking for a charm in one of them :lolots  line up the shot, and there is no damn battery.  This was a sign I should do it tomorrow.
> 
> So,  You dolls has to wait.  All the driving to Detroit, up to Windsor Canada, over to Niagara Falls, and then down NY to Long Island really mucked me up back and leg wise.  Now when I stand to long, It hurts, and my ankles and feet swell.  ANd yesterday I was up cleaning the kitchen after the weekend, and really did them in.  So today, I spent the day with my feet up.  Bag show tomorrow.  I promise



No problem Coco, I don't want you to overdo things. This rainy weather is killing me, last 2days were gorg, I took care of all my yard work. Rain the next 3days, I am so over rain! I keep telling myself that perhaps we won't have snow, fingers crossed!


----------



## caitlin1214

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. 

I never eat breakfast beforehand, because I know i'm going to have to fast for 12 hours to take a blood test. (Heart disease runs in my family, so the blood test after the check-up is de rigueur)

I almost don't mind any of it, I'm just glad when it's over and I can finally have something to eat.  

My doctor's office is right by the shopping center, so, on my way back to work, if I HAPPEN to just swing by the beauty supply store to check out the new OPI San Francisco polish collection . . . . \

I'm right there! Plus, after my fast, I want to get a Blizzard at some point this summer, and a Dairy Queen is in that mall, too.


I can access the subway through the mall, too, so it's not like I'd be going way out of my way.


----------



## Ladybug09

My friend had to put her dog down last night. 

They had to rush her to the ER vet last night...she was panting and her tongue was hanging out of her mouth... apparently was having spleen issues.... She was approx 14/15 years old. She'd had her said she was just a few weeks old.

This is my friend who was really supportive of me when I had to put my dog down a few years ago because of canine cancer.

There is no words that can express the amount of love our canine/feline friends give us and the pain we feel in their loss.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> If you ever want to, go to a place that offers private booths. That way it'll just be you and your friends and you're not singing to the entire bar.
> 
> 
> (But even if you were, everyone is so encouraging. You don't have to be the best singer in the world. Just get up there and sing what you love.)
> 
> 
> Even if you never want to sing, go along with your friends when they go. Enjoy their singing. Collect photo/video evidence.


 

 @ evidence, my Dad use to go a lot he said it was really really funny to watch and a good time.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> No problem Coco, I don't want you to overdo things. This rainy weather is killing me, last 2days were gorg, I took care of all my yard work. Rain the next 3days, I am so over rain! I keep telling myself that perhaps we won't have snow, fingers crossed!


 
Rain here and gray skies for the last few days, makes me feel so tired. Thankful that DH did yard work before all this rain. He pulled all the weeds  and treated the ground so even with all this rain, I think they are done for the Summer.



caitlin1214 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow.
> 
> I never eat breakfast beforehand, because I know i'm going to have to fast for 12 hours to take a blood test. (Heart disease runs in my family, so the blood test after the check-up is de rigueur)
> 
> I almost don't mind any of it, I'm just glad when it's over and I can finally have something to eat.
> 
> My doctor's office is right by the shopping center, so, on my way back to work, if I HAPPEN to just swing by the beauty supply store to check out the new OPI San Francisco polish collection . . . . \
> 
> I'm right there! Plus, after my fast, I want to get *a Blizzard* at some point this summer, and a Dairy Queen is in that mall, too.
> 
> 
> I can access the subway through the mall, too, so it's not like I'd be going way out of my way.


 
I was talking about a turtle blizzard last night and how I'd like to have one 



Ladybug09 said:


> My friend had to put her dog down last night.
> 
> They had to rush her to the ER vet last night...she was panting and her tongue was hanging out of her mouth... apparently was having spleen issues.... She was approx 14/15 years old. She'd had her said she was just a few weeks old.
> 
> This is my friend who was really supportive of me when I had to put my dog down a few years ago because of canine cancer.
> 
> There is no words that can express the amount of love our canine/feline friends give us and the pain we feel in their loss.


 
so sorry to hear this, pets are really special they are family


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> How many people? my family is..........3  so we have a reunion every night at dinner. I have an ex sisterinlaw and niece and nephew, but she's a POp - piece of poop, and we hate each other. Anyone want to adopt some extended family? I never arrive empty handed, and I'm cheerful and most of all nice.  (except to pieces of poo who decimate my once full family because her biological clock was ticking. Yeah Diane, I'm talking about you.)
> 
> Sorry Kansas. aside from the late events, did you have a good time? Were people from St Louis? I have a very good internet from an outskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't do the cleanse. Maybe next week. But *I got a gorgeous Michael Kors ' Iris' (Purple)* *Hamilton*. It doesnt' have the lock, some girls bags just really got effed with the lock pulling down the bag. The outlet bags have a nice name plate instead of the lock, so I'm good. Gorgeous bag.
> Of course, I found one at Coash too But I didn't buy it yet. I can wait. ))
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old and dimwitted. I quoted you Fab for a reason, and now, it's outta my head. Damn.


 
A MK and its purple! Sounds lovely, congrats!! Purple is my fave color!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My friend had to put her dog down last night.
> 
> They had to rush her to the ER vet last night...she was panting and her tongue was hanging out of her mouth... apparently was having spleen issues.... She was approx 14/15 years old. She'd had her said she was just a few weeks old.
> 
> This is my friend who was really supportive of me when I had to put my dog down a few years ago because of canine cancer.
> 
> There is no words that can express the amount of love our canine/feline friends give us and the pain we feel in their loss.


That is so sad Ladybug, to you both.


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was talking about a turtle blizzard last night and how I'd like to have one



I had a Hawaiian one (but I asked for no bananas in it. When I first ordered one they were out of bananas. I guess I'm used to just the pineapple and coconut).

No nail polish yet. I'm going to check the beauty store in my neighborhood after work.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> That is so sad Ladybug, to you both.


Thank you much!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> I had a Hawaiian one (but I asked for no bananas in it. When I first ordered one they were out of bananas. I guess I'm used to just the pineapple and coconut).
> 
> No nail polish yet. I'm going to check the beauty store in my neighborhood after work.


 

thats sounds delish! I like all the fruit you mentioned. I will be on the lookout for this one now


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't gotten caught up on all the 'tea I've missed within the last few pages just yet, so I plan to spelunk over my lunch break.
> 
> OMG, I am fresh from a family reunion  that was held in St. Louis, MO over the weekend. Let's just say that it was extremely unorganized and seemed to be through together at the last minute (even though this event happens yearly). And don't get me started on the fact that EVERY event started a minimum of 2 hours late. It was definitely an experience!


 
Good ole family reunions lol


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> thats sounds delish! I like all the fruit you mentioned. I will be on the lookout for this one now



Haha! On the menu, it'll be under the Fruit Fans section, and it's called the Hawaiian Blizzard Treat.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Congrats on the new bag Coco! I bet it is beautiful.  Ladybug. I know what it is like to lose a pet. Glad you are able to be there for your friend.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! On the menu, it'll be under the Fruit Fans section, and it's called the Hawaiian Blizzard Treat.


 

Ok


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! Hope everyone is doing ok as....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Its Friiiiidaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## chantal1922

TGIF! It felt like this week would never end!


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> My friend had to put her dog down last night.
> 
> They had to rush her to the ER vet last night...she was panting and her tongue was hanging out of her mouth... apparently was having spleen issues.... She was approx 14/15 years old. She'd had her said she was just a few weeks old.
> 
> This is my friend who was really supportive of me when I had to put my dog down a few years ago because of canine cancer.
> 
> There is no words that can express the amount of love our canine/feline friends give us and the pain we feel in their loss.



I am so sorry for your friend. That is just terrible. My cats have had lived long lives, and terrible health issues at the end. It is heart breaking


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm so sorry for your friend, *Ladybug*.


----------



## caitlin1214

D and I saw We're the Millers yesterday. So funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks ladies!!!!

Caitlin you and D going strong...


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> D and I saw We're the Millers yesterday. So funny.


 Doll, you are living the dream! You're working, things seem to be going well with D, how are things going with your Mom?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you are living the dream! You're working, things seem to be going well with D, how are things going with your Mom?



I don't talk to her at all and right now, that works for me. 

I wanted space to begin with to figure things out from my past. Add to that the fact I'm still mad at her about the Mama Drama (Link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-iv-805715-82.html#post24590082) so I don't talk to her at all. 

But I like that. 

I like boundaries. I'm very comfortable in boundaries. 

D and I are seeing Fall Out Boy when they come to Toronto in September (which is good). I was talking with my dad about buying a ticket and that I was trying to convince D to go with me. 

Apparently my mom overheard me talking about D (which is bad). 

My mother didn't do too well meeting my brother's girlfriend (that's putting it mildly. She would call my brother to tell him any/all perceived flaws she saw. It got to the point where he felt like he had to choose between his mom and his girlfriend. He chose is girlfriend. I'm glad he did, because I love her so much. She's so awesome).

I thought that I wouldn't want to put the person through that so I had my dad under strict instructions not to tell my mother about him. 

My life coach says it's unrealistic to expect that she's never going to know about him.

I guess she does now. But I don't have to talk about him with her. They won't be meeting any time soon (not if I can possibly help it! But I'd like him to meet my dad at some point. I told D my dad will explain to him why cricket is not, in fact, complicated and that it's really just baseball with a flat bat.)

I know my dad can't exactly not talk about it anymore, but he doesn't have to tell her everything. And he promised he wouldn't.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't talk to her at all and right now, that works for me.
> 
> I wanted space to begin with to figure things out from my past. Add to that the fact I'm still mad at her about the Mama Drama (Link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-iv-805715-82.html#post24590082) so I don't talk to her at all.
> 
> But I like that.
> 
> I like boundaries. I'm very comfortable in boundaries.
> 
> D and I are seeing Fall Out Boy when they come to Toronto in September (which is good). I was talking with my dad about buying a ticket and that I was trying to convince D to go with me.
> 
> Apparently my mom overheard me talking about D (which is bad).
> 
> My mother didn't do too well meeting my brother's girlfriend (that's putting it mildly. She would call my brother to tell him any/all perceived flaws she saw. It got to the point where he felt like he had to choose between his mom and his girlfriend. He chose is girlfriend. I'm glad he did, because I love her so much. She's so awesome).
> 
> I thought that I wouldn't want to put the person through that so I had my dad under strict instructions not to tell my mother about him.
> 
> My life coach says it's unrealistic to expect that she's never going to know about him.
> 
> I guess she does now. But I don't have to talk about him with her. They won't be meeting any time soon (not if I can possibly help it! But I'd like him to meet my dad at some point. I told D my dad will explain to him why cricket is not, in fact, complicated and that it's really just baseball with a flat bat.)
> 
> I know my dad can't exactly not talk about it anymore, but he doesn't have to tell her everything. And he promised he wouldn't.


A girl's gotta do what a girl has to do, glad your Dad is cool. I feel bad for your poor brother, it sucks having to choose, but his happiness is paramount. I'm really glad you are far from home, it makes things that much easier.


----------



## caitlin1214

The only time I could ever see myself introducing him to her is if I bring him as my date to a family event (like a wedding) and he meets everyone else as well. 


I figure she's at her best behavior in events like that (and we don't have to spend the entire night talking to her).


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The only time I could ever see myself introducing him to her is if I bring him as my date to a family event (like a wedding) and he meets everyone else as well.
> 
> 
> I figure she's at her best behavior in events like that (and we don't have to spend the entire night talking to her).


That takes the heat off you both as there is so much going on. Who knows what the future holds, I'm just glad you found a nice guy to hang with as there are so many frogs out there!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't talk to her at all and right now, that works for me.
> 
> I wanted space to begin with to figure things out from my past. Add to that the fact I'm still mad at her about the Mama Drama (Link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/bishes-iv-805715-82.html#post24590082) so I don't talk to her at all.
> 
> But I like that.
> 
> I like boundaries. I'm very comfortable in boundaries.
> 
> D and I are seeing Fall Out Boy when they come to Toronto in September (which is good). I was talking with my dad about buying a ticket and that I was trying to convince D to go with me.
> 
> Apparently my mom overheard me talking about D (which is bad).
> 
> My mother didn't do too well meeting my brother's girlfriend (that's putting it mildly. She would call my brother to tell him any/all perceived flaws she saw. It got to the point where he felt like he had to choose between his mom and his girlfriend. He chose is girlfriend. I'm glad he did, because I love her so much. She's so awesome).
> 
> I thought that I wouldn't want to put the person through that so I had my dad under strict instructions not to tell my mother about him.
> 
> My life coach says it's unrealistic to expect that she's never going to know about him.
> 
> I guess she does now. But I don't have to talk about him with her. They won't be meeting any time soon (not if I can possibly help it! But I'd like him to meet my dad at some point. I told D my dad will explain to him why cricket is not, in fact, complicated and that it's really just baseball with a flat bat.)
> 
> I know my dad can't exactly not talk about it anymore, but he doesn't have to tell her everything. And he promised he wouldn't.


 

I no longer have a relationship with my mother either. It was always strained since I was a child. The final straw was last year when she began interfering in my relationship with my teenage daughter causing all sorts of drama and encouraging her to do the wrong thing.   I made the decision to keep away from her until she gets the help she needs.

I honor my mother by staying away from her, she's very abusive and intrusive.

Its good that you have someone positive in your life that is making you happy, I hope it continues and things go well for you two.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Caitlin glad things are going strong with you and D!


----------



## Sassys

*HAPPY FRIDAY !!!!* 

Come on 12:00!!!!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I no longer have a relationship with my mother either. It was always strained since I was a child. The final straw was last year when she began interfering in my relationship with my teenage daughter causing all sorts of drama and encouraging her to do the wrong thing.  I made the decision to keep away from her until she gets the help she needs.
> 
> *I honor my mother by staying away from her, she's very abusive and intrusive.*
> 
> Its good that you have someone positive in your life that is making you happy, I hope it continues and things go well for you two.


 
Same here. 

Want nothing to do with mine.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Same here.
> 
> Want nothing to do with mine.


 

You know what bugs me at times? The way people are so quick to judge this. They hear the word "mother" and think of their own mother not taking the time to realize all moms are not good moms  just like all kids are not good kids.

praying you have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> You know what bugs me at times? The way people are so quick to judge this. They hear the word "mother" and think of their own mother not taking the time to realize all moms are not good moms  just like all kids are not good kids.
> 
> praying you have a beautiful weekend!


 
Thanks sweetie pie. You too!

Agree 1000%. Also in the black community disowning your mother is pretty taboo. Disowning your father is not a big deal, but disown your mother and you will get the side eye.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Thanks sweetie pie. You too!
> 
> Agree 1000%. Also in the black community disowning your mother is pretty taboo. Disowning your father is not a big deal, but disown your mother and you will get the side eye.


 
Yep!


----------



## caitlin1214

~Fabulousity~ said:


> You know what bugs me at times? The way people are so quick to judge this. They hear the word "mother" and think of their own mother not taking the time to realize all moms are not good moms  just like all kids are not good kids.
> 
> praying you have a beautiful weekend!



It always bothers me when I hear "She's your MOTHER!" from relatives who don't get it. 

It also bothers me when she tries to mother me now, because she kind of sucked at it the first time around. 


I know I'm going to forgive her someday but the distance and the guardedness will still be in place. By forgiving her, I can stop thinking about stuff she put me through in the past. My life is great right now and I can only imagine how much better it can be if I stop thinking about crap she pulled. 


My life coach assigned me to right a letter to her (that I won't send to her or show to my dad) detailing 1 or key incidents that keep running through my mind. 

The idea is to get this out of me and onto paper.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone heard from Lapis lately? I hope Lil & Big Bit are ok...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caitlin1214 said:


> It always bothers me when I hear "She's your MOTHER!" from relatives who don't get it.
> 
> It also bothers me when she tries to mother me now, because she kind of sucked at it the first time around.
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to forgive her someday but the distance and the guardedness will still be in place. *By forgiving her, I can stop thinking about stuff she put me through in the past.* My life is great right now and I can only imagine how much better it can be if I stop thinking about crap she pulled.
> 
> 
> My life coach assigned me to right a letter to her (that I won't send to her or show to my dad) detailing 1 or key incidents that keep running through my mind.
> 
> The idea is to get this out of me and onto paper.


 
Same here! I forgave and it allowed me not to think about it anymore, yet she continues in her bad behavior.

The letter is a great idea, i've done that in the past and sometimes still do when I need to get something off my chest.

My mother will txt me every now and again and harass me. Her latest txt was last weekend, she had the nerve to txt me and tell me she was removing me from her will and leaving the money to her grandchildren :weird: and that I've now missed out on 30k


  As annoying as it was all I can do is laugh. She is talking to the wrong daughter, i've never been dependent on her or her money so who cares  and to try to bully me into what? Its always been easier for her to talk to me like that instead of showing some respect and love. I hadn't seen or talked to the woman since Spring and she sends me a txt like that.


----------



## Staci_W

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I no longer have a relationship with my mother either. It was always strained since I was a child. The final straw was last year when she began interfering in my relationship with my teenage daughter causing all sorts of drama and encouraging her to do the wrong thing.   I made the decision to keep away from her until she gets the help she needs.
> 
> I honor my mother by staying away from her, she's very abusive and intrusive.
> 
> Its good that you have someone positive in your life that is making you happy, I hope it continues and things go well for you two.


 

I could have written this. I always say, *******s have children every day. I am unfortunately one of those children. 
Some mothers don't deserve honoring.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Same here! I forgave and it allowed me not to think about it anymore, yet she continues in her bad behavior.
> 
> The letter is a great idea, i've done that in the past and sometimes still do when I need to get something off my chest.
> 
> My mother will txt me every now and again and harass me. Her latest txt was last weekend, she had the nerve to txt me and tell me she was removing me from her will and leaving the money to her grandchildren :weird: and that I've now missed out on 30k
> 
> 
> As annoying as it was all I can do is laugh. She is talking to the wrong daughter, i've never been dependent on her or her money so who cares  and to try to bully me into what? Its always been easier for her to talk to me like that instead of showing some respect and love.* I hadn't seen or talked to the woman since Spring and she sends me a txt like that.*


 

SMH. Wow. I had mine blocked from land line and cellphone. I don't think she remembers my office number (I have caller ID on my office phone and never pick up weird numbers anyway).


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> SMH. Wow. I had mine blocked from land line and cellphone. I don't think she remembers my office number (I have caller ID on my office phone and never pick up weird numbers anyway).


 Hey Doll, where you been? I was going to PM you! Is work still crazy? How is your stomach these days? We miss you!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, where you been? I was going to PM you! Is work still crazy? How is your stomach these days? We miss you!


 
Hey sweetie! Work has calmed down a bit (for the next few weeks anyway). Stomach was getting better, but started up again (back on meds).

How are you????


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Hey sweetie! Work has calmed down a bit (for the next few weeks anyway). Stomach was getting better, but started up again (back on meds).
> 
> How are you????


 Same old things! But enjoying the cooler summer so far. I can't wait for fall, my fav time of year. Please let all this rain stop, I am sick of mowing my lawn!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> SMH. Wow. I had mine blocked from land line and cellphone. I don't think she remembers my office number (I have caller ID on my office phone and never pick up weird numbers anyway).


 

I understand, I really do. Its sad.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, I hate when this happens


----------



## chowlover2

Just got online, had new TV hooked up and that led to problems with my internet, so glad everything is back on!


----------



## Cocolo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Same here! I forgave and it allowed me not to think about it anymore, yet she continues in her bad behavior.
> 
> The letter is a great idea, i've done that in the past and sometimes still do when I need to get something off my chest.
> 
> My mother will txt me every now and again and harass me. Her latest txt was last weekend, she had the nerve to txt me and tell me she was removing me from her will and leaving the money to her grandchildren :weird: and that I've now missed out on 30k
> 
> 
> As annoying as it was all I can do is laugh. She is talking to the wrong daughter, i've never been dependent on her or her money so who cares  and to try to bully me into what? Its always been easier for her to talk to me like that instead of showing some respect and love. I hadn't seen or talked to the woman since Spring and she sends me a txt like that.



Wow what a thing to text to your child.  My father on the other hand (after marrying the woman I call the TexasTart/GarishGolddigger/MoneyHungryMotherFlocker) said in a phone call, to me his last living relative "Well I guess we can stay in touch, send a card at Christmas or something".   But he was old and senile.  Your mother has no excuse.  I can see a father do that....some fathers are just garbage.  But how can a woman say anything ....ooops text that to the child that grew inside her, her child?   

But you've got the right idea to just pass it off.  I'm sorry she does that, because it still has to hurt on some level.  



chowlover2 said:


> Just got online, had new TV hooked up and that led to problems with my internet, so glad everything is back on!



 Welcome back.  What kind of tv?  I love how they just keep getting bigger and bigger.  We have a 70 or so in the den, Baba has a 40 in his bedroom.  I expect one to be the entire wall soon, all at affordable prices.

I know I've been missing lately, but the pool has been the best medicine for me.  Summer is waning, so  I'm Back Bishes!

Hi Sassys, Hi Caitlin.  Hi to everyone else I haven't named, but I'm just going with who's on this page.  lol.  I have some serious spelunking to do.

What have I missed?


----------



## chantal1922

Hey dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Chantal.  How are you doing?  ANd congrats on losing 23.5 pounds?  That is awesome.  What diet are you using?

I just started a juice thang.  Today is day 5, and I spend all day making the damn juice.  lol.  I also went back to weight watchers Saturday, so I figure after maybe a week of the juicing, I'll ease into the full WW program.  

Are you exercising? I should try my recumbent bike again.  Gave it up for a while, and what do you know? I gained weight. lol.

Seriously, what is your diet plan?  Your loss is awesome.  How much more do you want to lose (only if you feel like answering.) ?


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Hey Chantal.  How are you doing?  ANd congrats on losing 23.5 pounds?  That is awesome.  What diet are you using?
> 
> I just started a juice thang.  Today is day 5, and I spend all day making the damn juice.  lol.  I also went back to weight watchers Saturday, so I figure after maybe a week of the juicing, I'll ease into the full WW program.
> 
> Are you exercising? I should try my recumbent bike again.  Gave it up for a while, and what do you know? I gained weight. lol.
> 
> Seriously, what is your diet plan?  Your loss is awesome.  How much more do you want to lose (only if you feel like answering.) ?



my a$$ is outta control! I need to lose 30lbs..I'm jealous Chantal!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Hey dolls!


 


Cocolo said:


> Wow what a thing to text to your child. My father on the other hand (after marrying the woman I call the TexasTart/GarishGolddigger/MoneyHungryMotherFlocker) said in a phone call, to me his last living relative "Well I guess we can stay in touch, send a card at Christmas or something". But he was old and senile. Your mother has no excuse. I can see a father do that....some fathers are just garbage. But how can a woman say anything ....ooops text that to the child that grew inside her, her child?
> 
> But you've got the right idea to just pass it off. I'm sorry she does that, because it still has to hurt on some level.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. What kind of tv? I love how they just keep getting bigger and bigger. We have a 70 or so in the den, Baba has a 40 in his bedroom. I expect one to be the entire wall soon, all at affordable prices.
> 
> I know I've been missing lately, but the pool has been the best medicine for me. Summer is waning, so I'm Back Bishes!
> 
> Hi Sassys, Hi Caitlin. Hi to everyone else I haven't named, but I'm just going with who's on this page. lol. I have some serious spelunking to do.
> 
> What have I missed?


 
Hey darlings! Today is my Friday and I am out of the office until Tuesday.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!  



Sassys said:


> Hey darlings! Today is my Friday and I am out of the office until Tuesday.



Going on a vacay?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> Going on a vacay?


 
Yep. Off to LA, to hang with a good friend of mine (she lives there). She and my cousin are trying to get me to move there.


----------



## Cocolo

Sassys said:


> Hey darlings! Today is my Friday and I am out of the office until Tuesday.



You lucky Bish.  Hey, since it's your Friday today, and it's the summer, does half day on Friday apply?


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks Dolls! I am not doing any particular diet. Just trying to eat less and work out more. I  take Zumba and Body Jam classes at my gym. I also go walking on nice days. My 30th birthday is in November so I set a goal of 30 pounds by the end of November. It's been a slow journey but I am keeping with it. I went shopping this month because I dropped a dress size. It felt so good to be able to fit a size 14. When I started I was a 16.


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Yep. Off to LA, to hang with a good friend of mine (she lives there). She and my cousin are trying to get me to move there.



Have a nice trip Sassy!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> You lucky Bish. Hey, since it's your Friday today, and it's the summer, does half day on Friday apply?


 
In my department, we get one Friday a month off in the summer, in addition to our Summer noon Fridays. So, I am only using tomorrow as a vacation day and already was taking Friday as my last summer off Friday. I am not suppose to be here today, but one of my accounts had an issue that I needed to handle.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I am not doing any particular diet. Just trying to eat less and work out more. I take Zumba and Body Jam classes at my gym. I also go walking on nice days. My 30th birthday is in November so I set a goal of 30 pounds by the end of November. It's been a slow journey but I am keeping with it. I went shopping this month because I dropped a dress size. It felt so good to be able to fit a size 14. When I started I was a 16.


 

EXCELLENT!!!!! You go girl.  What is Body Jam?


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Have a nice trip Sassy!


 
Thanks sweetie.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Afternoon ladies! long time no bish!


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> my a$$ is outta control! I need to lose 30lbs..I'm jealous Chantal!



Hey LadyB, you and me both.  But on me it's not my a$$, that's still cute, small and round.  But, my stomach  needs to reel it in - seriously.  That's why I'm back at WW.  The fact that I get on the scale each week makes me behave. But this juicing is giving me instant gratification- Day 5 and as of yesterday 11 pounds.  And I still need to lose 30+  ever since I messed up my foot last Christmas, I have been punishing myself and feeding the misery.  

So, if you want to maybe we can be weightloss buddies with Chantal? 

It's so hard.  I'm still cooking for Baba.  But I'm trying.  After 5 fresh juices I make with kale, apples/carrots/ginger/cucumber/celery/oranges/lemon/beets etc, I get a dinner of fruit and veggies to actually eat.  I've been having bbq eggplant and watermelon.  It's the Joe Cook "Fat, Sick, and nearly Dead" Juice cleanse.

I think I'm getting juice on the brain.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Wow what a thing to text to your child.  My father on the other hand (after marrying the woman I call the TexasTart/GarishGolddigger/MoneyHungryMotherFlocker) said in a phone call, to me his last living relative "Well I guess we can stay in touch, send a card at Christmas or something".   But he was old and senile.  Your mother has no excuse.  I can see a father do that....some fathers are just garbage.  But how can a woman say anything ....ooops text that to the child that grew inside her, her child?
> 
> But you've got the right idea to just pass it off.  I'm sorry she does that, because it still has to hurt on some level.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back.  What kind of tv?  I love how they just keep getting bigger and bigger.  We have a 70 or so in the den, Baba has a 40 in his bedroom.  I expect one to be the entire wall soon, all at affordable prices.
> 
> I know I've been missing lately, but the pool has been the best medicine for me.  Summer is waning, so  I'm Back Bishes!
> 
> Hi Sassys, Hi Caitlin.  Hi to everyone else I haven't named, but I'm just going with who's on this page.  lol.  I have some serious spelunking to do.
> 
> What have I missed?


This is a 46 in Samsung Smart TV for my den. I looked at 55 in, but thought too big for the space. I hooked my laptop up to it, and got a wireless keyboard so I can surf the web on my TV. I can stream Netflix and a whole lot more. I think the TV is smarter than I am!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yep. Off to LA, to hang with a good friend of mine (she lives there). She and my cousin are trying to get me to move there.


 Have a great trip Sassys! Maybe you can get the scoop on the whole Lamar Odom situation.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Have a great trip Sassys! Maybe you can get the scoop on the whole Lamar Odom situation.


 
Thanks sweete!

 Not! I want nothing to do with that family.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Hey darlings! Today is my Friday and I am out of the office until Tuesday.


Must you brag girlie!

Safe travels!



chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I am not doing any particular diet. Just trying to eat less and work out more. I  take Zumba and Body Jam classes at my gym. I also go walking on nice days. My 30th birthday is in November so I set a goal of 30 pounds by the end of November. It's been a slow journey but I am keeping with it. I went shopping this month because I dropped a dress size. It felt so good to be able to fit a size 14. When I started I was a 16.



Good for you you; setting a goal and achieving it.



Cocolo said:


> Hey LadyB, you and me both.  But on me it's not my a$$, *that's still cute, small and round.*  But, my stomach  needs to reel it in - seriously.  That's why I'm back at WW.  The fact that I get on the scale each week makes me behave. But this juicing is giving me instant gratification- Day 5 and as of yesterday 11 pounds.  And I still need to lose 30+  ever since I messed up my foot last Christmas, I have been punishing myself and feeding the misery.
> 
> So, if you want to maybe we can be weightloss buddies with Chantal?
> 
> It's so hard.  I'm still cooking for Baba.  But I'm trying.  After 5 fresh juices I make with kale, apples/carrots/ginger/cucumber/celery/oranges/lemon/beets etc, I get a dinner of fruit and veggies to actually eat.  I've been having bbq eggplant and watermelon.  It's the Joe Cook "Fat, Sick, and nearly Dead" Juice cleanse.
> 
> I think I'm getting juice on the brain.




LOL!, My friend is juicing, but as a supplement....what do you use? a special machine, bullet, blender? I want some instant gratification.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> This is a 46 in Samsung Smart TV for my den. I looked at 55 in, but thought too big for the space. I hooked my laptop up to it, and got a wireless keyboard so I can surf the web on my TV. I can stream Netflix and a whole lot more. I think the TV is smarter than I am!



OMG, that sounds wonderful.  I don't think my big a$$ tv does that.  How did you hook it up? Is that a special function?  My purple laptop says I can do that but I don't think the tv can.



Sassys said:


> Thanks sweete!
> 
> Not! I want nothing to do with that family.



Aw, you mean no maxi shot of you outside his crackhouse?   But really, have a great vacay.  And don't be swayed, NY would lose a little sunshine if you moved out west.



chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I am not doing any particular diet. Just trying to eat less and work out more. I  take Zumba and Body Jam classes at my gym. I also go walking on nice days. My 30th birthday is in November so I set a goal of 30 pounds by the end of November. It's been a slow journey but I am keeping with it. I went shopping this month because I dropped a dress size. It felt so good to be able to fit a size 14. When I started I was a 16.



That is awesome.  You'll make your goal in no time.  My first goal is I finally get to use my new Purple MAB when I've dropped 20.  I've had it sitting out for 2 months, and just never started the diet.  Hopefully I'll be carrying it by the 15th or so.  





Sassys said:


> In my department, we get one Friday a month off in the summer, in addition to our Summer noon Fridays. So, I am only using tomorrow as a vacation day and already was taking Friday as my last summer off Friday. I am not suppose to be here today, but one of my accounts had an issue that I needed to handle.



Damn you are dedicated.  Hope they appreciate you.



.pursefiend. said:


> Afternoon ladies! long time no bish!



Hey Doll.  How you doing?  How is your summer?  We went to Canada to meet Baba's new GF.  And then we went to Niagara. OMG.  My room and view was priceless.  Love that Hilton upgrade thang.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Aw, you mean no maxi shot of you outside his crackhouse? But really, have a great vacay. And don't be swayed, NY would lose a little sunshine if you moved out west.
> 
> 
> Damn you are dedicated. Hope they appreciate you.


 

 No crackhouse visits.

I would move to LA, if I could take my position with me. Our new President, probably would not sign off on it, especially since most of my accounts are in the East (I only have 3 on the West). I told my friend and cousin, when I hit the Powerball or Mega Millions I will do 7 months here and 5 months out there.


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> Must you brag girlie!
> 
> Safe travels!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you you; setting a goal and achieving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!, My friend is juicing, but as a supplement....what do you use? a special machine, bullet, blender? I want some instant gratification.



No, I had a JuicemanJr from a few years ago, lost 5 pounds in 3 days, but the Joe Cook one is great.   If I decide to keep juicing as a supplement, I might go for one of the ones he recommends forgot the name, but it's like 500.  My juiceman jr came in under 50, and it's lasted through 5 solid days of Heavy Duty juicing for 2 people.
Google Joe Cook "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead".    He has recipes for a 3 day juice fast with solid fruit and veggies for dinner.  I'm just doing it for a week I think.  But I'll probably keep going with supplimental juicing.  My skin looks fresh, younger, firmer even.  Some rings are already loose on me, so I think I'll be rocking my engagement ring in no time.  AND it's a great natural anti-inflamatory, so all the ginger is actually helping my back.

I say go for it.  I swear, 10 in 4 days,  Stay near the bathroom for the first 2.  And drink lots of water.  (Get a super soft tp if you know what I mean. )

I'll be back soon, going to Baba's store for more veggies.  lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Damn, I hate when this happens









Cocolo said:


> Wow what a thing to text to your child. My father on the other hand (after marrying the woman I call the TexasTart/GarishGolddigger/MoneyHungryMotherFlocker) said in a phone call, to me his last living relative "Well I guess we can stay in touch, send a card at Christmas or something". But he was old and senile. Your mother has no excuse. I can see a father do that....some fathers are just garbage. But how can a woman say anything ....ooops text that to the child that grew inside her, her child?
> 
> But you've got the right idea to just pass it off. I'm sorry she does that, because it still has to hurt on some level.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. What kind of tv? I love how they just keep getting bigger and bigger. We have a 70 or so in the den, Baba has a 40 in his bedroom. I expect one to be the entire wall soon, all at affordable prices.
> 
> I know I've been missing lately, but the pool has been the best medicine for me. Summer is waning, so I'm Back Bishes!
> 
> Hi Sassys, Hi Caitlin. Hi to everyone else I haven't named, but I'm just going with who's on this page. lol. I have some serious spelunking to do.
> 
> What have I missed?


 
It is hurtful, I have accepted that I will never have a kind, loving, supportive mother.



chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I am not doing any particular diet. Just trying to eat less and work out more. I take Zumba and Body Jam classes at my gym. I also go walking on nice days. My 30th birthday is in November so I set a goal of 30 pounds by the end of November. It's been a slow journey but I am keeping with it. I went shopping this month because I dropped a dress size. It felt so good to be able to fit a size 14. When I started I was a 16.


 
This is great news!! I gained 25 lbs over the last 4 months  i'm now 145, too many cupcakes, and too much bread. I keep saying I am going to start walking and start riding my bike again, but it has yet to happen.



Sassys said:


> Yep. Off to LA, to hang with a good friend of mine (she lives there). She and my cousin are trying to get me to move there.


 
Have fun!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> Afternoon ladies!* long time no bish!*


 

:giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cocolo said:


> No, I had a JuicemanJr from a few years ago, lost 5 pounds in 3 days, but the Joe Cook one is great. If I decide to keep juicing as a supplement, I might go for one of the ones he recommends forgot the name, but it's like 500. My juiceman jr came in under 50, and it's lasted through 5 solid days of Heavy Duty juicing for 2 people.
> Google Joe Cook "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead". He has recipes for a 3 day juice fast with solid fruit and veggies for dinner. I'm just doing it for a week I think. But I'll probably keep going with supplimental juicing. My skin looks fresh, younger, firmer even. Some rings are already loose on me, so I think I'll be rocking my engagement ring in no time. AND it's a great natural anti-inflamatory, so all the ginger is actually helping my back.
> 
> I say go for it. I swear, 10 in 4 days, *Stay near the bathroom for the first 2*. And drink lots of water. (Get a super soft tp if you know what I mean. )
> 
> I'll be back soon, going to Baba's store for more veggies. lol.


 


:giggles:  I've always been afraid to do a juice cleanse for this reason


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It is hurtful, I have accepted that I will never have a kind, loving, supportive mother.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great news!! I gained 25 lbs over the last 4 months  i'm now 145, too many cupcakes, and too much bread. I keep saying I am going to start walking and start riding my bike again, but it has yet to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!!


 
Thanks Doll!!  You gained newlywed love weight!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Thanks Doll!! You gained newlywed love weight!


 

:lolots: That's what everyone keeps saying


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots: That's what everyone keeps saying


 
Best kind of weight gain


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Best kind of weight gain


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


>


 
You go girl!


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!! You go girl.  What is Body Jam?



It's a cardio dance class. http://w3.lesmills.com/global/en/classes/bodyjam/about-bodyjam/



Cocolo said:


> Hey LadyB, you and me both.  But on me it's not my a$$, that's still cute, small and round.  But, my stomach  needs to reel it in - seriously.  That's why I'm back at WW.  The fact that I get on the scale each week makes me behave. But this juicing is giving me instant gratification- Day 5 and as of yesterday 11 pounds.  And I still need to lose 30+  ever since I messed up my foot last Christmas, I have been punishing myself and feeding the misery.
> *
> So, if you want to maybe we can be weightloss buddies with Chantal*?
> 
> It's so hard.  I'm still cooking for Baba.  But I'm trying.  After 5 fresh juices I make with kale, apples/carrots/ginger/cucumber/celery/oranges/lemon/beets etc, I get a dinner of fruit and veggies to actually eat.  I've been having bbq eggplant and watermelon.  It's the Joe Cook "Fat, Sick, and nearly Dead" Juice cleanse.
> 
> I think I'm getting juice on the brain.



Sure thing! I know how hard it is to get and stay motivated! Congrats on the 11 pounds!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OMG, that sounds wonderful.  I don't think my big a$$ tv does that.  How did you hook it up? Is that a special function?  My purple laptop says I can do that but I don't think the tv can.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, you mean no maxi shot of you outside his crackhouse?   But really, have a great vacay.  And don't be swayed, NY would lose a little sunshine if you moved out west.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome.  You'll make your goal in no time.  My first goal is I finally get to use my new Purple MAB when I've dropped 20.  I've had it sitting out for 2 months, and just never started the diet.  Hopefully I'll be carrying it by the 15th or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dedicated.  Hope they appreciate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doll.  How you doing?  How is your summer?  We went to Canada to meet Baba's new GF.  And then we went to Niagara. OMG.  My room and view was priceless.  Love that Hilton upgrade thang.


I didn't hook it up-LOL! I tried, but could only get shows I had DVR'ed to play, no live TV. My BFF's brother is an electronics wiz. He came out last night and hooked it up. I actually had 3 cables from the other TV that I didn't need with this one. He brought his son, and I called my BFF to see if she could make dinner. It turned into a mini birthday bash for her ( Thursday is her birthday ) I made spaghetti w/meatballs and sausage, salad and homemade garlic bread. I ran out to bakery to buy her special birthday poundcake. It turned out to be a great day.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Cocolo said:


> Hey Doll.  How you doing?  How is your summer?  We went to Canada to meet Baba's new GF.  And then we went to Niagara. OMG.  My room and view was priceless.  Love that Hilton upgrade thang.



My summer is soso. The highlight of my summer was my trip to the Grand Cayman Islands 3 weeks ago. My father passed in January so we're all still reeling from that.

Glad you enjoyed Niagara - that's still on my list of places to go to


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :giggles:



yous murried now? congratulations!


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> My summer is soso. The highlight of my summer was my trip to the Grand Cayman Islands 3 weeks ago. My father passed in January so we're all still reeling from that.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Niagara - that's still on my list of places to go to



I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## .pursefiend.

chantal1922 said:


> I am so sorry for you loss.



Thanks love! In case you haven't noticed - I haven't tweeted in a very long time. I still twatch though


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> yous murried now? congratulations!


 

 that pic

Yessssssssssss on June 1st


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> You go girl!


 

 these gifs



chowlover2 said:


> I didn't hook it up-LOL! I tried, but could only get shows I had DVR'ed to play, no live TV. My BFF's brother is an electronics wiz. He came out last night and hooked it up. I actually had 3 cables from the other TV that I didn't need with this one. He brought his son, and I called my BFF to see if she could make dinner. It turned into a mini birthday bash for her ( Thursday is her birthday )* I made spaghetti w/meatballs and sausage, salad and homemade garlic bread. I ran out to bakery to buy her special birthday poundcake*. It turned out to be a great day.


 

 gimmie! gimmie! gimmie!

:lolots: see why I've gained 25lbs



.pursefiend. said:


> My summer is soso. The highlight of my summer was my trip to the Grand Cayman Islands 3 weeks ago. My father passed in January so we're all still reeling from that.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Niagara - that's still on my list of places to go to


 
So sorry for your loss honey


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> So sorry for your loss honey



thank you!


----------



## Cocolo

.pursefiend. said:


> My summer is soso. The highlight of my summer was my trip to the Grand Cayman Islands 3 weeks ago. My father passed in January so we're all still reeling from that.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Niagara - that's still on my list of places to go to



Aww, I'm so sorry.  I hope the vacation in a lovely place like that helped a little.  When you look at the scenery in beautiful places it's hard not see God's hand in it all, and sometimes you feel a little peace that if we have all this on earth, how beautiful Heaven must be, and imagine how wonderful our loved ones are there.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Cocolo said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry.  I hope the vacation in a lovely place like that helped a little.  When you look at the scenery in beautiful places it's hard not see God's hand in it all, and sometimes you feel a little peace that if we have all this on earth, how beautiful Heaven must be, and imagine how wonderful our loved ones are there.



whew girl.. bring on the water works! 

but thank you though!


----------



## Cocolo

Aw didn't mean to sadden you, after 17 years I still mourn my mother, but I do believe in life after death, and feel her presence in nature.  I promise you it gets easier.  So let's change tracks,  buy any cute purses lately?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Cocolo said:


> Aw didn't mean to sadden you, after 17 years I still mourn my mother, but I do believe in life after death, and feel her presence in nature.  I promise you it gets easier.  So let's change tracks,  buy any cute purses lately?



I think the last bag i got was a MCM crossbody.. wait no. I got the Acid Alexander Wang Rockie too


----------



## Cocolo

.pursefiend. said:


> I think the last bag i got was a MCM crossbody.. wait no. I got the *Acid Alexander Wang Rockie* too



Oh wow, I haven't seen that bag, but I'm so in love with an Iodine Rocco.  Must have sooner than later.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Cocolo said:


> Oh wow, I haven't seen that bag, but I'm so in love with an Iodine Rocco.  Must have sooner than later.



http://instagram.com/p/XdpC6xrHPK/

It's like a neon highlighter yellow. I love it!


----------



## chowlover2

.pursefiend. said:


> http://instagram.com/p/XdpC6xrHPK/
> 
> It's like a neon highlighter yellow. I love it!



That's beautiful!


----------



## .pursefiend.

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you! 
I just googled the iodine, that is a beautiful color.. PERFECT for fall


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> http://instagram.com/p/XdpC6xrHPK/
> 
> It's like a neon highlighter yellow. I love it!



Nice!


----------



## chowlover2

I'll post this here, don't want to be run out of the Khloe and Lamar thread. PMK next TV show, Khloe and Lamar take Promises Malibu"!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh wow, I haven't seen that bag, but I'm so in love with an Iodine Rocco.  Must have sooner than later.



Coco,the Iodine is stunning, but not purple. May I take your temperature please?


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Coco,the Iodine is stunning, but not purple. May I take your temperature please?



What?  Petrol is the bluish and a doll here at the forum got a Purple Rocco, I said I need a purple one, she said it WAS purple, and posted pics.  it looked purple.  But maybe that was a monitor thing.  Dayum.  I thought it was close at hand.  Sigh.  Let me go dig up a stock photo.

Thanks for keeping me pure doll.  You know the rules, Purple or purple friendly.  But mostly purple.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> What?  Petrol is the bluish and a doll here at the forum got a Purple Rocco, I said I need a purple one, she said it WAS purple, and posted pics.  it looked purple.  But maybe that was a monitor thing.  Dayum.  I thought it was close at hand.  Sigh.  Let me go dig up a stock photo.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me pure doll.  You know the rules, Purple or purple friendly.  But mostly purple.



I would say the iodine is more of an oxblood color.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls! 

A few updates: 

My manager gave me a heads-up that my contract ends in November. When that happens, my job becomes a "real" job and posted externally. If I want it, i have to interview for it. It's standard procedure and I get that, but there's still a part of me that worries what happens if I don't get it. But then I figure my experience there will give me a better shot at one of the jobs posted on Charity Village.

(Logistically, though, keeping me just makes sense. Otherwise, what? They're going to train the new person to do what I do just before the busy holiday season?)


I still haven't written that letter yet. And while I'm not going to show my dad the actual letter, I have discussed it with him, and I almost don't want to write about incidents anymore. A lot of them I've brought up to her and a couple of them were on something she wasn't meant to read (but accidentally did). 

I had a slight trigger when I was paging through the Ikea catalog I got in the mail. I remembered back when I was moving to Toronto and we were using part of the money I'd saved prior to buy furniture. I remember my dad noting that I picked out the couch and the coffee table myself. Then I thought, *sarcastically* "Because that's a big surprise: my being able to choose what I want to buy with my money!" (Don't forget, I was shopping with my mother) I remember wanting to buy a queen sized mattress and I was shot down. I remember wanting a picture of Audrey Hepburn and I was shot down. 

I know the mattress thing is a moot point now, since I finally have a queen sized mattress, and I'm glad I didn't get the Audrey picture because it's from Ikea which means everyone and their mother would have one (which means I wouldn't want it anymore) but it goes back to my not being listened to and therefore feeling like I was being disrespected. 

(My dad told me he remembers my mom vetoing the couch, too, and his telling her that it's my money and that I should be able to decide on something).

After returning from Kwaj, I didn't get a say on how my room was to be decorated. (I don't know what I wanted, but it would have been nice to be asked). 

I think I'm going to talk about the lack of respect I felt (which I'm pretty sure she knows) and my feeling that she treated me like a simpleton. Given the fact that i have a learning disorder, I know that I might have needed more supervision, but damn. I was under lock and key. 

Ironically, people with my particular disability (Nonverbal Learning Disorder) tend to have high IQs, so technically my IQ is higher than hers, so if anyone is the simpleton, it's her. 

My dad told me that he felt like that sometimes, too. Not so much the simpleton part, but the my mom thinks she knows better than anybody part. 

It just came across to me like she thought I was a simpleton.


----------



## caitlin1214

I made an appointment and left a deposit so I can get a tattoo next week. I'm really excited about it. I've wanted this design for a while. I also really like the artist. She did the stars on my calf and the Greek letter on my back last time. 

I had another one next on my "list" but I figure I should take advantage of the warm weather and get any ankle/foot tattoos in now. 

(Made the mistake of getting the stars on my calf in January. I had to bandage it before I put on my snow boots.)

Not doing much this weekend, which I'm happy about. The past two weekends have been planned: last week I was in Keswick and the week before that I was on Toronto Island.

As fun as they end up being, I hate the scheduling around what's supposed to be a weekend. 


D and I are seeing a movie on Sunday.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I made an appointment and left a deposit so I can get a tattoo next week. I'm really excited about it. I've wanted this design for a while. I also really like the artist. She did the stars on my calf and the Greek letter on my back last time.
> 
> I had another one next on my "list" but I figure I should take advantage of the warm weather and get any ankle/foot tattoos in now.
> 
> (Made the mistake of getting the stars on my calf in January. I had to bandage it before I put on my snow boots.)
> 
> Not doing much this weekend, which I'm happy about. The past two weekends have been planned: last week I was in Keswick and the week before that I was on Toronto Island.
> 
> As fun as they end up being, I hate the scheduling around what's supposed to be a weekend.
> 
> 
> D and I are seeing a movie on Sunday.



What tattoo are you getting now?


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm getting the gold lions from the Royal Arms of England wrapped around my calf with the Tudor roses from the England football team logo.



(I saw the England football lions as an armband, so I want that, but in my colors and around my calf.)  


I originally wanted a blue lion, but that stands for the football club, not the country. 

(I have nothing against the football club, I hope they get farther next World Cup, but I want the tattoo to represent my heritage, not whether or not I'm a football fan.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm getting the gold lions from the Royal Arms of England wrapped around my calf with the Tudor roses from the England football team logo.
> 
> 
> 
> (I saw the England football lions as an armband, so I want that, but in my colors and around my calf.)
> 
> 
> I originally wanted a blue lion, but that stands for the football club, not the country.
> 
> (I have nothing against the football club, I hope they get farther next World Cup, but I want the tattoo to represent my heritage, not whether or not I'm a football fan.)



That's gonna be very cool!


----------



## Sassys

First Friday back to non noon summer hours and I am DYING!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's up today?


----------



## caitlin1214

So my tattoo was bigger and was going to take longer than I expected (therefore costing me more than I thought) . . . plus it hurt like a mother . . . that I tapped out after a couple of hours. 

I'm going to make another appointment with her after what she's done today heals (which will probably be the first week of October) and she's going to finish up. 

All the outlining is done and one of the lions is completely colored.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So my tattoo was bigger and was going to take longer than I expected (therefore costing me more than I thought) . . . plus it hurt like a mother . . . that I tapped out after a couple of hours.
> 
> I'm going to make another appointment with her after what she's done today heals (which will probably be the first week of October) and she's going to finish up.
> 
> All the outlining is done and one of the lions is completely colored.



Can we see?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Can we see?



Definitely, after I take off the bandage. She said to leave it on for 6 hours, and it hasn't quite been that yet.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Looking froward to seeing the tattoo Caitlin.


----------



## caitlin1214

The first one is unfinished.

The second (half of) one is to give you an idea of what a fully colored one will look like. There are three of them (with a Tudor rose in between each lion) going around the calf. 

The Tudor roses will look like this:






(Not the green stuff in the middle, but the yellow middle, white and red petals and outside leaves.)


I'm going to ask the artist to take a proper photo when it's fully finished.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Definitely, after I take off the bandage. She said to leave it on for 6 hours, and it hasn't quite been that yet.


Cool, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## ByeKitty

Hey bishes  I never post in this thread but I just wanted to say that I will probably not post for a while after next Friday because I will relocate to Africa (Rwanda to be exact) for 5 months, to do a very exciting politically oriented internship. I'm absolutely terrified!!! And at the same time, I'm so grateful for this opportunity


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Hey bishes  I never post in this thread but I just wanted to say that I will probably not post for a while after next Friday because I will relocate to Africa (Rwanda to be exact) for 5 months, to do a very exciting politically oriented internship. I'm absolutely terrified!!! And at the same time, I'm so grateful for this opportunity



Congrats! That is the opportunity of a lifetime! We will still be here when you get back, don't be scared, you're going to be great! I hope you can peek in from time to time, and make sure you take lots of pics while you are there. We want to see them when you come home, good luck and hugs!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The first one is unfinished.
> 
> The second (half of) one is to give you an idea of what a fully colored one will look like. There are three of them (with a Tudor rose in between each lion) going around the calf.
> 
> The Tudor roses will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not the green stuff in the middle, but the yellow middle, white and red petals and outside leaves.)
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask the artist to take a proper photo when it's fully finished.



That will look great when finished Caitlin! I fascinated by English history, particularly War of the Roses and Henry VIII reign. Is there a story behind this tat or a special meaning for you?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That will look great when finished Caitlin! I fascinated by English history, particularly War of the Roses and Henry VIII reign. Is there a story behind this tat or a special meaning for you?



I love English royalty and history. I'm also half English.


England's shield looks like this: 

I originally wanted a blue one. But the blue lions represent England's football club, not the country. If I wanted to represent the country, I had to go with gold. Then I thought one didn't make sense. I almost felt like I had to include all three of them to properly represent what I wanted. 
(I just didn't want a humungo shield on my leg.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I love English royalty and history. I'm also half English.
> 
> 
> England's shield looks like this:
> 
> I originally wanted a blue one. But the blue lions represent England's football club, not the country. If I wanted to represent the country, I had to go with gold. Then I thought one didn't make sense. I almost felt like I had to include all three of them to properly represent what I wanted.
> (I just didn't want a humungo shield on my leg.)



I'm half English as well. My Mom told me my relatives came over on the Mayflower and their papers are in a museum in White Plains, NY. I actually thought it was a bunch of nonsense, but when I was going through my Mom's belongings found stuff from the museum in NY. My Mom's family were Quakers, which I like more and more the older I get. Quakers were the liberals of their time, but really respected women. They treated them as equals and they rose to positions of power within the Quaker church. This was back in the 1700's. just a very peaceful people, and had a lot to do with the Underground Railroad here in PA.  When I was a kid we went to Quaker Meeting. OMG! Was bored out of my mind. They have an hour of silence in the church service. When you are in elementary school it sucks! I can appreciate now that. Am older.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ByeKitty said:


> Hey bishes  I never post in this thread but I just wanted to say that I will probably not post for a while after next Friday because I will relocate to Africa (Rwanda to be exact) for 5 months, to do a very exciting politically oriented internship. I'm absolutely terrified!!! And at the same time, I'm so grateful for this opportunity



that's awesome! congratulations!!


----------



## chantal1922

ByeKitty said:


> Hey bishes  I never post in this thread but I just wanted to say that I will probably not post for a while after next Friday because I will relocate to Africa (Rwanda to be exact) for 5 months, to do a very exciting politically oriented internship. I'm absolutely terrified!!! And at the same time, I'm so grateful for this opportunity



Congrats Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

So my left foot is now swollen.

I'm not worried, because my foot swelled up when I tripped and ended up with a bone bruise. That went away as the bone bruise was healing.

It swelled again up after I got my tattoo. 

My foot "thinks" that the tattoo is a leg injury, so it's reacting the way it would to a  leg trauma. 

(Also I looked on tattoo forums and the people who posted there said that their foot swelled after getting a leg tattoo, too.)

I've taken to elevating my foot whenever I'm in/on my bed. 

It'll go down. Then I'll go in so she can finish the coloring. It'll probably swell while that work is healing, too. 

But once that's healed, the swelling will go down and I'll have this finished, kick-azz calf tattoo.

It looks hideous, but I have to put my vanity aside while this is healing. 

Although, I've dealt with worse: with my bone bruise, I had the swelling plus the funny colors on my leg. I remember calling my dad, crying, saying "It doesn't hurt but, Dad, it looks so ugly!" 

If I can deal with that, then I can deal with this. (I'll just have to feature more maxis/yoga pants and ballet flats in my wardrobe.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So my left foot is now swollen.
> 
> I'm not worried, because my foot swelled up when I tripped and ended up with a bone bruise. That went away as the bone bruise was healing.
> 
> It swelled again up after I got my tattoo.
> 
> My foot "thinks" that the tattoo is a leg injury, so it's reacting the way it would to a  leg trauma.
> 
> (Also I looked on tattoo forums and the people who posted there said that their foot swelled after getting a leg tattoo, too.)
> 
> I've taken to elevating my foot whenever I'm in/on my bed.
> 
> It'll go down. Then I'll go in so she can finish the coloring. It'll probably swell while that work is healing, too.
> 
> But once that's healed, the swelling will go down and I'll have this finished, kick-azz calf tattoo.
> 
> It looks hideous, but I have to put my vanity aside while this is healing.
> 
> Although, I've dealt with worse: with my bone bruise, I had the swelling plus the funny colors on my leg. I remember calling my dad, crying, saying "It doesn't hurt but, Dad, it looks so ugly!"
> 
> If I can deal with that, then I can deal with this. (I'll just have to feature more maxis/yoga pants and ballet flats in my wardrobe.)


 Can you ice it?


----------



## caitlin1214

Good idea! I should ice it.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Good idea! I should ice it.


 And take some Ibuprofen, it's an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Kansashalo

*Heeeyyyyyy bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 
I hope everyone is doing ok and well.  I have not properly spelunked so bear with me.

Hmmmm, did someone say tattoo?   A bish just got one last night!  Here is a pic of it all freshly swollen and painful! LOL


----------



## .pursefiend.

^very cute! the colors showed up beautifully


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> *Heeeyyyyyy bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> I hope everyone is doing ok and well.  I have not properly spelunked so bear with me.
> 
> Hmmmm, did someone say tattoo?   A bish just got one last night!  Here is a pic of it all freshly swollen and painful! LOL



Very pretty, does it have a special meaning to you?


----------



## Ladybug09

What is going on with all this tattooing?????


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> ^very cute! the colors showed up beautifully



Thank you! 




chowlover2 said:


> Very pretty, does it have a special meaning to you?



Very much.  I completely love it and can't wait to see the final results once its done healing.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> What is going on with all this tattooing?????



We Bishes like our ink.


(Besides Kansas and me, who else of you Bishes has tats?)






I love your new tattoo, Kansas!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm seeing Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy with D tonight.

(I convinced him to go with me to this by agreeing to see DJ Shadow with him on Friday night.)


----------



## Kansashalo

Happy Monday bishes!!!!  I hope everyone had a great weekend. 





caitlin1214 said:


> I'm seeing Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy with D tonight.
> 
> (I convinced him to go with me to this by agreeing to see DJ Shadow with him on Friday night.)



Have fun!   I love PATD too so I'm jealous!


----------



## Ladybug09

Pray for me ladies. About to get laid off my contract...(hated it anyway)...but definitely need to get into something asap....


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> We Bishes like our ink.
> 
> 
> (Besides Kansas and me, who else of you Bishes has tats?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new tattoo, Kansas!



I Dont have any...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I Dont have any...


 Fingers crossed you find something ASAP Ladybug!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Fingers crossed you find something ASAP Ladybug!



Thank u ma'am!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey bishes!





Ladybug09 said:


> Pray for me ladies. About to get laid off my contract...(hated it anyway)...but definitely need to get into something asap....



I'm sorry to hear doll  Praying that your next door will open before this one closes.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Pray for me ladies. About to get laid off my contract...(hated it anyway)...but definitely need to get into something asap....


 
I'm sorry to hear this. Let us know if we can help!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks all!!! As u know I work in a job I hate and with a company that a bit too new for my taste......well I contact the PM to ask about timelines, etc and so I know when I will be w/o a job...she tells me....everything is OK...so I email back...what are u talking about, are u saying. My position is no longer in jeopardy???... She is still not detailed ...but basically my job is ok for now...WTH...I feel that this was just God giving me a wakeup call letting me know that it's time to make a move. I updated my resume, updated my LinkedIn acct and sent out my resume to several contacts...

I've been given a reprieve for now..but during this time I'm going to make my move. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sending good thoughts, Ladybug!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hey Dolls!   hope everyone is well.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls!  LadyBug! Something better will come along! Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## Ladybug09

So ladies o went I'm today to find out that today was my last day! (Contractor in an at will employment state.)  Lol a mess. So I'm definitely in the market....I'm apprehensive about the next step...but not anxious or worried...the funny thing is that all of my friends are more worried. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> So ladies o went I'm today to find out that today was my last day! (Contractor in an at will employment state.)  Lol a mess. So I'm definitely in the market....I'm apprehensive about the next step...but not anxious or worried...the funny thing is that all of my friends are more worried. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Will keep you all posted.


 The right job is out there for you somewhere Ladybug! We are here for you!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls? 


Snickers Blizzard from Dairy Queen. 



That is all.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> So ladies o went I'm today to find out that today was my last day! (Contractor in an at will employment state.)  Lol a mess. So I'm definitely in the market....I'm apprehensive about the next step...but not anxious or worried...the funny thing is that all of my friends are more worried. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Will keep you all posted.



Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> *Heeeyyyyyy bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> I hope everyone is doing ok and well.  I have not properly spelunked so bear with me.
> 
> Hmmmm, did someone say tattoo?   A bish just got one last night!  Here is a pic of it all freshly swollen and painful! LOL



I am late! Nice tat!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> Keeping you in my prayers.


Thank u ma'am.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Hump day!


----------



## caitlin1214

The last conversation D and I had was Monday. I'm not entirely worried but I still have to keep telling myself that we're not an item and that until we mutually agree to only see each other we can do whatever we want. 

We saw the DJ at that club on Friday (09/13) and Fall Out Boy on Sunday (09/15). Then we talked Thursday (09/19) and this past Monday. 

So now I'm not texting (or anything Facebook-related) until he does it first, save for telling him the exact date of my friends' Halloween party. I said I would. 

I'm new to this whole thing. I'm so used to being single. Lately, I've been so used to he and I texting that the fact that it's not there anymore feels really odd.  


I don't do needy and I don't like it in others so I'm kind of mad at myself for feeling all "why won't he text?".


----------



## caitlin1214

I am excited, though: I'm seeing two people I used to work with this weekend. One of whom is now living in Japan and is back in Toronto for a visit. I haven't seen him in forever.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> The last conversation D and I had was Monday. I'm not entirely worried but I still have to keep telling myself that we're not an item and that until we mutually agree to only see each other we can do whatever we want.
> 
> We saw the DJ at that club on Friday (09/13) and Fall Out Boy on Sunday (09/15). Then we talked Thursday (09/19) and this past Monday.
> 
> So now I'm not texting (or anything Facebook-related) until he does it first, save for telling him the exact date of my friends' Halloween party. I said I would.
> 
> I'm new to this whole thing. I'm so used to being single. Lately, I've been so used to he and I texting that the fact that it's not there anymore feels really odd.
> 
> 
> I don't do needy and I don't like it in others so I'm kind of mad at myself for feeling all "why won't he text?".



Normal feeling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hi Dolls! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been really busy at work so not on much.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I am excited, though: I'm seeing two people I used to work with this weekend. One of whom is now living in Japan and is back in Toronto for a visit. I haven't seen him in forever.


Doll, I have a favor to ask of you, do you near Holt Renfrew?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, I have a favor to ask of you, do you near Holt Renfrew?



Not near, but I can hop on a subway and go to Bloor (where it is).

Why, Doll?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Not near, but I can hop on a subway and go to Bloor (where it is).
> 
> Why, Doll?


 There are 2 Chanel nail polishes that aren't being released in the States and Holt's won't ship to US. Chanel.com isn't even carrying them. For some crazy reason nail polish is problematic for the Post Office between countries. Last year there was a problem for A England, and now you can only buy Adina's polishes through some places like Llarowe or Ninja Polish. I would gladly send you funds and money for shpg. You could even drop them in the mail when you next stop home in the States.


----------



## caitlin1214

So D called me today. He said he realized that he hasn't been very responsive. He also said that he didn't think he and I would work out. 

I'm a little disappointed. I kind of liked what was going on, and wouldn't have minded it getting more serious  but I understand that things don't work out. 

He still wants to be friends, though. That's fine with me.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> There are 2 Chanel nail polishes that aren't being released in the States and Holt's won't ship to US. Chanel.com isn't even carrying them. For some crazy reason nail polish is problematic for the Post Office between countries. Last year there was a problem for A England, and now you can only buy Adina's polishes through some places like Llarowe or Ninja Polish. I would gladly send you funds and money for shpg. You could even drop them in the mail when you next stop home in the States.



Definitely Doll. You order them and have them sent to me (I could PM you my address).  I could either send them back to the States with my parents (when they visit in October) 

Or I could just take them home when I go home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Definitely Doll. You order them and have them sent to me (I could PM you my address).  I could either send them back to the States with my parents (when they visit in October)
> 
> Or I could just take them home when I go home for Thanksgiving.


That is a great idea, thanks so much. There is no regret like Chanel regret!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> So D called me today. He said he realized that he hasn't been very responsive. He also said that he didn't think he and I would work out.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed. I kind of liked what was going on, and wouldn't have minded it getting more serious  but I understand that things don't work out.
> 
> He still wants to be friends, though. That's fine with me.


Soo sorry to hear this Caitlin....All I can say is at least he was honest and didn't string you along...Know that there is someone even better out there for you!


Ladies....was talking to a friend of mine tonight (last night)...I'm thinking about making a major change in my life to help take my career and life to the next level....I'm thinking about enrolling in an MBA Fellowship...It may require me to rent out my place, pack up and move...no job/full-time program! I'm excited and scared at the same time...but I definitely think I need a change in my life to take it to the next level....it's something I should have done yearssss ago (meaning make a change in my life)...Keep me in your prayers as I think about what to do next in my life.....the past few weeks have been an emotional roller coaster.

Still no job, but, hey, it is what it is....I'm looking...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Soo sorry to hear this Caitlin....All I can say is at least he was honest and didn't string you along...Know that there is someone even better out there for you!
> 
> 
> Ladies....was talking to a friend of mine tonight (last night)...I'm thinking about making a major change in my life to help take my career and life to the next level....I'm thinking about enrolling in an MBA Fellowship...It may require me to rent out my place, pack up and move...no job/full-time program! I'm excited and scared at the same time...but I definitely think I need a change in my life to take it to the next level....it's something I should have done yearssss ago (meaning make a change in my life)...Keep me in your prayers as I think about what to do next in my life.....the past few weeks have been an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> Still no job, but, hey, it is what it is....I'm looking...


That sounds like a great plan! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> Soo sorry to hear this Caitlin....All I can say is at least he was honest and didn't string you along...Know that there is someone even better out there for you!
> 
> 
> Ladies....was talking to a friend of mine tonight (last night)...I'm thinking about making a major change in my life to help take my career and life to the next level....I'm thinking about enrolling in an MBA Fellowship...It may require me to rent out my place, pack up and move...no job/full-time program! I'm excited and scared at the same time...but I definitely think I need a change in my life to take it to the next level....it's something I should have done yearssss ago (meaning make a change in my life)...Keep me in your prayers as I think about what to do next in my life.....the past few weeks have been an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> Still no job, but, hey, it is what it is....I'm looking...




A friend of mine did this a few years ago. It worked put for her.  Just make sure you keep networking in your field while you study.  She did this in her mid twenties. The only drawback for her was she had not worked, but a few years in each of her jobs. As long as you have a a steady job history the masters will work out well.  Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Bzemom

We are a little poorer today. The cat went to the vet get to get one tooth pulled out, ended up losing four teeth. Then my daughter lost a tooth this evening, luckily it was part of the natural process.  I need to make sure the tooth fairy visits my daughter tonight.


----------



## Bzemom

caitlin1214 said:


> So D called me today. He said he realized that he hasn't been very responsive. He also said that he didn't think he and I would work out.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed. I kind of liked what was going on, and wouldn't have minded it getting more serious  but I understand that things don't work out.
> 
> He still wants to be friends, though. That's fine with me.



I am just glad he isn't playing game or trying to be friends with benefits.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm glad it didn't turn into a relationship (or that we didn't get to the "benefits" part yet). Otherwise I think this would have been a whole lot worse.


Now, instead of a break up, I consider it more of a not even.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm glad it didn't turn into a relationship (or that we didn't get to the "benefits" part yet). Otherwise I think this would have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> Now, instead of a break up, I consider it more of a not even.


 That's a good way of looking at things!


----------



## Sassys

Hey ladies. 

CRAZY at the office and don't check in that much. Merger is kicking my butt.

Ladybug - I say GO FOR IT!!! I wish I had the guts to just pack up and move and try something new. I always admired people who took chances like that.

Caitlin - Sorry to hear things did not work out


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> We are a little poorer today. The cat went to the vet get to get one tooth pulled out, ended up losing four teeth. Then my daughter lost a tooth this evening, luckily it was part of the natural process.  I need to make sure the tooth fairy visits my daughter tonight.



Thanks for the encouragement!
Sorry to hear about the cat.






Sassys said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> CRAZY at the office and don't check in that much. Merger is kicking my butt.
> 
> Ladybug - I say GO FOR IT!!! I wish I had the guts to just pack up and move and try something new. I always admired people who took chances like that.
> 
> Caitlin - Sorry to hear things did not work out


Thank you Sassy!


----------



## chowlover2

We need to get this thread moving again, where is Coco? I am holding her to my Bish Birthday Bash in November. CB has forsaken us for " goals ". Poor Tweeg is still MIA, Krabby hasn't checked in ages, Sassys is getting her butt kicked at work. This thread is turning into :tumbleweed:


----------



## chantal1922

caitlin1214 said:


> So D called me today. He said he realized that he hasn't been very responsive. He also said that he didn't think he and I would work out.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed. I kind of liked what was going on, and wouldn't have minded it getting more serious  but I understand that things don't work out.
> 
> He still wants to be friends, though. That's fine with me.


Sorry things didn't work out with you and D.



Ladybug09 said:


> Soo sorry to hear this Caitlin....All I can say is at least he was honest and didn't string you along...Know that there is someone even better out there for you!
> 
> 
> Ladies....was talking to a friend of mine tonight (last night)...I'm thinking about making a major change in my life to help take my career and life to the next level....I'm thinking about enrolling in an MBA Fellowship...It may require me to rent out my place, pack up and move...no job/full-time program! I'm excited and scared at the same time...but I definitely think I need a change in my life to take it to the next level....it's something I should have done yearssss ago (meaning make a change in my life)...Keep me in your prayers as I think about what to do next in my life.....the past few weeks have been an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> Still no job, but, hey, it is what it is....I'm looking...


Go for it doll! 



chowlover2 said:


> We need to get this thread moving again, where is Coco? I am holding her to my Bish Birthday Bash in November. CB has forsaken us for " goals ". Poor Tweeg is still MIA, Krabby hasn't checked in ages, Sassys is getting her butt kicked at work. This thread is turning into :tumbleweed:


Yes! Lets get going! My birthday is also in November!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Sorry things didn't work out with you and D.
> 
> 
> Go for it doll!
> 
> 
> Yes! Lets get going! My birthday is also in November!


 Yeah November babes! Where is Coco? I saw her in the Khloe thread but she has been MIA here. I wonder if she has abandoned us for " goals "?


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.  Phew.  I made it out alive.  That Kardashian Krap Kept me Kaptive, Kaptivated and Kerphlunked all at the same time.

Hey, wasn't supposed to come drag me out if I disappeared in the 'Trashian threads longer than 1/4 Kardashian?  I swear, it feels like I was there longer than Kim's marriage.

I think we need a party.  Let's see what I can find to open the bar.  And tell me everything that I've missed.


----------



## Cocolo

Bar's open


----------



## Cocolo

Tiptoes back into the LamLam is a coker thread.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Yeah November babes! Where is Coco? I saw her in the Khloe thread but she has been MIA here. I wonder if she has abandoned us for " goals "?



OH MY GOD.  It was like magic.  You called my name and it broke me out of the K-trash klutches.

Phew.  I just read the message above my first post tonight and saw it .....it was Magic!  Not Hump, not Lam, but Magic.  



I'm here.  and knowing tweegy, she would make me drop and give her 20.  20 posts that is.  

Missed you all like Krazy.  But OMG, the K threads, they like multiple accidents across each lane of a 12 lane highway.  You can't get away from it.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, and Goals?  My only goals are purse related.  Otherwise Goals are things Lammie should try.  Because he won't be making baskets anytime soon.  :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh, and Goals?  My only goals are purse related.  Otherwise Goals are things Lammie should try.  Because he won't be making baskets anytime soon.  :lolots:



We missed you Doll! Welcome Home! The K threads are a PMK bonanza these days. Between Khlomoney's possible divorce, PMK and Brucetina separating, and Kanye on Jimmy Kimmel tonight, she is in her element.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh wow, mised you guys too.  I heard Kris has been getting drunk and flirting with her daughters men?


----------



## Cocolo

Her element is is probably greased up in KY and I'm not talking about Kentucky.  She is probably suffering from middle age elevated libido - reverting to her old ways while going through menopause. You KNOW she is going to go wild, bang anything that will have her.

She makes me ashamed to be a woman.  

Hey Chow, since you Are Ms. Fedex - I have something coming here today according to tracking, and Mr. Coconut just sold a guitar body on Ebay, so the label is on and all paid for, can I give the fedex guy my package when he comes or do we have to take it in?  Oh, and I think Fedex needs you.  They have idiots over there now.  There is a HUGE Fedex plant in my town.  So no where does it say it's Fedex Express, but the place is huge.  Not a storefront.  Ebay generated a 'recycled' tracking number on a guitar he sold earlier in the week, and after I took it in, it tracked as delivered last year.  So I called Fedex, and the moron told me he'd assign a case number, and I should go back, see if they still had it and have them issue a new number.  We go jack a$$ing back, the shift has changed, she's acting beotchy, and says well it's gone I can't help you.  I only have things that came in today here.  "Um, I brought it in 45 minutes ago, I think it qualifies as today"  so she gets mad and says "I'll check for it when I finish with everyone here"  finally goes back, brings it out and says "Is this it?"   It is, so she says what do you want me to do? I said the Fedex guy on the phone put it all in the case number.  She wouldn't take the case number.  I said you have to clear the old number or assign it a new one.  Now she says she can't do that because she is fedex express.  Only ground can assign a ground number.  I said what if I brought it in without a paid label? She said I'd have to go .....wait for it....7 towns away to the Ground plant.  I asked her to call Fedex.  She said "I'm not allowed"  I was standing in the middle of a Fedex Plant, and she couldn't call fedex.  She says what am I suppose to do, I suggested check with someone who CAN call fedex?  So she called fedex, and they told her what to do, keep the recycled number in play, it would be cleared within a few hours and they apologized for telling me to come back in.  It was unneccessary.

So Doll, what's up with that? I can't believe that if I walked in with a package taped up and asked to purchase a shipping label and service, they couldn't do it.  True, I've only gone there with paid label stuff, but huh?  I could go to Best Buy and do that.  But I can't do it at Express, which by the way had not one logo, sign or anything specifying Fedex Express.  They need you Doll, they're falling apart.


----------



## chantal1922

I got sucked into the Khloe thread for a while too!


----------



## chowlover2

The whole FedEx Ground and Express thing is something of a nightmare. If you have a Ground pickup label, and Ground comes to your house for delivery, you should be able to hand it off to him with no problems. Even though I worked for Express, if someone gave me a Ground package I would take it as out station had a Ground pickup. A lot of it comes down to the courier. 

No, I am not going back to Fedex, I am too comfy and cozy siting in my recliner being a true Bish! Believe me, the people who work in the call centers have the worst job in the world. You deal with complaints 24/7. People don't call and tell you when everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> The whole FedEx Ground and Express thing is something of a nightmare. If you have a Ground pickup label, and Ground comes to your house for delivery, you should be able to hand it off to him with no problems. Even though I worked for Express, if someone gave me a Ground package I would take it as out station had a Ground pickup. A lot of it comes down to the courier.
> 
> No, I am not going back to Fedex, I am too comfy and cozy siting in my recliner being a true Bish! Believe me, the people who work in the call centers have the worst job in the world. You deal with complaints 24/7. People don't call and tell you when everything goes smoothly.



Well, wouldn't you know they just left the package, didn't even ring the freakin bell?  So, while I love the covet in Grape, we're heading out to ship out the guitar body.  

But it is so nice being back here.  Sigh.  Those K threads are like quicksand.  If it's so hard to get out of their threads, can you imagine how hard it is for the men to escape?  Humpy was smart.  He told Kim by the time her kids went to school she'd be forgotten.  That bought him his ticket out.  Poor Lammy had to completely humiliate Khloe,  All the women, the 'addiction' and he just wasn't going back.  Now that he's out, he's in NY trying to get a team.  And Bruce - it took his two grown sons to get him out.  But who'll pull Rob out?  And where will he go? What will he do?  


Hi Chantal!.  Ok, we have to send out the krab signal.  Take roll call, and look for the missing *****es.  But we can't go looking in the KThreads alone.  We need a buddy system so no one falls back in.  Chow, you seem the strongest.  I'll go with you.    We need to find Sassys, BZE, Where's Caitlin?  I'll be back soon, we're headed off to Fedex.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Well, wouldn't you know they just left the package, didn't even ring the freakin bell?  So, while I love the covet in Grape, we're heading out to ship out the guitar body.
> 
> But it is so nice being back here.  Sigh.  Those K threads are like quicksand.  If it's so hard to get out of their threads, can you imagine how hard it is for the men to escape?  Humpy was smart.  He told Kim by the time her kids went to school she'd be forgotten.  That bought him his ticket out.  Poor Lammy had to completely humiliate Khloe,  All the women, the 'addiction' and he just wasn't going back.  Now that he's out, he's in NY trying to get a team.  And Bruce - it took his two grown sons to get him out.  But who'll pull Rob out?  And where will he go? What will he do?
> 
> 
> Hi Chantal!.  Ok, we have to send out the krab signal.  Take roll call, and look for the missing *****es.  But we can't go looking in the KThreads alone.  We need a buddy system so no one falls back in.  Chow, you seem the strongest.  I'll go with you.    We need to find Sassys, BZE, Where's Caitlin?  I'll be back soon, we're headed off to Fedex.


I'm heading into the K threads!


----------



## chowlover2

It's Sassys birthday, we need to celebrate! party:artyhat:


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> It's Sassys birthday, we need to celebrate! party:artyhat:



Awwww, thanks darling!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Awwww, thanks darling!


 Did you do anything fun? Or at least spoil yourself?


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy Birthday Sassy!!


----------



## Cocolo

Did Somebody Say Sassys Birthday yesterday?

Happy Birthday Doll!







It's not even 8am, what's the best way to kick off Sassys One Day Late Birthday Bash?......Open the Bar of course!





I've got mine,   Go get your own.  I love liquor on an empty stomach!






And we have to have music.  Enjoy Dolls.  The bleach for our eyes and ears are served on a table by the powder room.   And we're not talking powdered donuts if you get my drift!

​


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Did you do anything fun? Or at least spoil yourself?



My cousin is in town from LA and we went out to dinner. Having Brunch with all my friends tomorrow.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Happy Birthday Sassy!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Did Somebody Say Sassys Birthday yesterday?
> 
> Happy Birthday Doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even 8am, what's the best way to kick off Sassys One Day Late Birthday Bash?......Open the Bar of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine,   Go get your own.  I love liquor on an empty stomach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have to have music.  Enjoy Dolls.  The bleach for our eyes and ears are served on a table by the powder room.   And we're not talking powdered donuts if you get my drift!
> 
> ​




No No No not Jam!!!!!!!!

Lol!  Bring on the drinks, slight hangover this morning . Getting ready to take my cousin sight seeing and all I won't is to sleep.


----------



## Sassys

When I got to work on Wednesday, this was on my desk from my boss . There was also a treat on my office door lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> When I got to work on Wednesday, this was on my desk from my boss . There was also a treat on my office door lol.


 Your boss is a sweetheart! It has been a long time since we had a Birthday Bash, I think we need to recruit some more Bishes. This thread has been seeing as much traffic as the KK thread during her pregnancy!


----------



## chowlover2

Time to break out the presents Sassys!


----------



## chowlover2

And for the girl who has everything!


----------



## chowlover2

This private jet is kind of nice, but if it's not to your liking Doll we can trade it in!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Birthday Sassy!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> When I got to work on Wednesday, this was on my desk from my boss . There was also a treat on my office door lol.


She's knows u very well if she's tempting you with Idris.


----------



## Cocolo

Happy Happy Birthday doll.  Here - put on your special Birthday hat.







And we got a little sumpin sumpin out of Petty Kash.







And there's no kake big enough, for them to hop out of, so we'll just make them the party boys.  Mingle boys Mingle.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, and I had to make the heart a little bigger on the 2nd from the right. he was mingling a little low. IYKWIM  


If anyone want to see the original....sans hearts, shout out and I'll pm it to you.  LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> The whole FedEx Ground and Express thing is something of a nightmare. If you have a Ground pickup label, and Ground comes to your house for delivery, you should be able to hand it off to him with no problems. Even though I worked for Express, if someone gave me a Ground package I would take it as out station had a Ground pickup. A lot of it comes down to the courier.
> 
> No, I am not going back to Fedex, I am too comfy and cozy siting in my recliner being a true Bish! Believe me, the people who work in the call centers have the worst job in the world. You deal with complaints 24/7. People don't call and tell you when everything goes smoothly.



At one time my uncle worked for FedEx part time in the NJ area and he said he loved it. It was a fun job. He did it while he was active duty military also. He wants the delivery and was surprised that it was Diane Carroll he delivered the package to. He said she was a very pretty lady even though I think that at that time she was in a 60s.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> At one time my uncle worked for FedEx part time in the NJ area and he said he loved it. It was a fun job. He did it while he was active duty military also. He wants the delivery and was surprised that it was Diane Carroll he delivered the package to. He said she was a very pretty lady even though I think that at that time she was in a 60s.


 FedEx was the greatest job! But that's as a courier, not in management or working in the call center. I had my knee replaced, and my Dr said I couldn't go back to that kind of work. What's so great is you are on your own all day long. Your boss maybe does a ridealong twice a year. I always exceeded my hourly numbers, so I had no problems. The benefits are great. Luckily, I had the years in and the age to take early retirement. I sell on Ebay to supplement my pension! I miss it though, only negative is getting up at the crack of dawn!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Sassys? I bet her brunch turned into a cocktail hour/dinner!


----------



## chowlover2

Here's some cold hard cash to buy anything your heart desires. If it's not enough, don't worry, we'll print more!


----------



## Cocolo

Krabby may not show up here, but she does keep the money room humming.  

I think maybe Sassys day DID turn into an extended birthday.
Man, hope she didn't stay out because I kicked things off with Kim's Jam.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Krabby may not show up here, but she does keep the money room humming.
> 
> I think maybe Sassys day DID turn into an extended birthday.
> Man, hope she didn't stay out because I kicked things off with Kim's Jam.



No, she's having too good a time with her friends!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Here's some cold hard cash to buy anything your heart desires. If it's not enough, don't worry, we'll print more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363294
> View attachment 2363295
> View attachment 2363296
> View attachment 2363297



I wish...


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Happy Birthday Sassy!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Here's some cold hard cash to buy anything your heart desires. If it's not enough, don't worry, we'll print more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363294
> View attachment 2363295
> View attachment 2363296
> View attachment 2363297





chowlover2 said:


> This private jet is kind of nice, but if it's not to your liking Doll we can trade it in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362889
> View attachment 2362890





chowlover2 said:


> And for the girl who has everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362882
> View attachment 2362883



Omg!! You are the best! Everything I always wanted. Who is down for a trip to st. Tropez on my new yacht?!


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Happy Happy Birthday doll.  Here - put on your special Birthday hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got a little sumpin sumpin out of Petty Kash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no kake big enough, for them to hop out of, so we'll just make them the party boys.  Mingle boys Mingle.



You are the best!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Omg!! You are the best! Everything I always wanted. Who is down for a trip to st. Tropez on my new yacht?!


 If only! We could cruise down the French Riviera to Monaco, disembark and mingle with the rich & famous at the casinos!


----------



## caitlin1214

So at work, I was told that my contract would end in January and after that, that's it. 

They're taking my position and changing it into something I'm no longer qualified for. 

It sucks, but it is what it is. I'm getting help with my resume and the experience there will give me something better (and by "better" I mean permanent, with vacation/sick days and a salary).


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Birthday, Sassys!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> So at work, I was told that my contract would end in January and after that, that's it.
> 
> They're taking my position and changing it into something I'm no longer qualified for.
> 
> It sucks, but it is what it is. I'm getting help with my resume and the experience there will give me something better (and by "better" I mean permanent, with vacation/sick days and a salary).



So sorry to hear that Caitlin . Start putting your resume out there now start looking for that by January you can have something else. And if you get something new before then, before January, then you give your two weeks notice and move on.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So at work, I was told that my contract would end in January and after that, that's it.
> 
> They're taking my position and changing it into something I'm no longer qualified for.
> 
> It sucks, but it is what it is. I'm getting help with my resume and the experience there will give me something better (and by "better" I mean permanent, with vacation/sick days and a salary).


 That sucks! The only good thing is that at least they gave you a heads up. I know there's something great waiting for you out there!


----------



## chantal1922

caitlin1214 said:


> So at work, I was told that my contract would end in January and after that, that's it.
> 
> They're taking my position and changing it into something I'm no longer qualified for.
> 
> It sucks, but it is what it is. I'm getting help with my resume and the experience there will give me something better (and by "better" I mean permanent, with vacation/sick days and a salary).


I am sorry to hear this. When one door closes another one opens so I am sure there is a better opportunity out there for you.


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Dolls.

My manager (whom I report to directly) and the manager of my department said they'd be my references.

And the department manager stressed that it was not personal at all, and that she is impressed with my phone manner. 


As much as I love it there, I knew there was a chance that this wouldn't be permanent. And I want a permanent job with a salary and vacation/sick days. 


And if they can't do it then another organization will. 

And maybe somehow my next organization will somehow be connected with that food bank in the future.


----------



## chowlover2

You deserve it Doll! There is definitely something better in your future!

Where is Sassys? We didn't hear how the Wendy Williams Show taping went.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh I have to look at the show to see if I see her in the audience.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sassys!




Thanks darling!!!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You deserve it Doll! There is definitely something better in your future!
> 
> Where is Sassys? We didn't hear how the Wendy Williams Show taping went.


 
We go next week.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> We go next week.


 Cool, let us know what show you see! Are you going to see Bethenny as well?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Cool, let us know what show you see! Are you going to see Bethenny as well?


 
November, the tickets did not get here for this month.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> November, the tickets did not get here for this month.


 Keep us in the loop so we can look for you Doll!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! I have not seen Bethanny's show yet. I don't watch Wendy anymore but I wouldn't mind seeing her live.


----------



## summer2815

Hi everyone!  Been a while since I last posted in here.

Sassys, Happy Belated Birthday!  Sorry I missed it.

The reason I am back...SCANDAL!  Holy moly I am addicted to this show.  I am only on season 2 so I don't want to venture into the television thread yet.  I cannot get enough!


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> Hi everyone!  Been a while since I last posted in here.
> 
> Sassys, Happy Belated Birthday!  Sorry I missed it.
> 
> The reason I am back...SCANDAL!  Holy moly I am addicted to this show.  I am only on season 2 so I don't want to venture into the television thread yet.  I cannot get enough!






When u get caught up u will love live chatting with us about it!




chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! I have not seen Bethanny's show yet. I don't watch Wendy anymore but I wouldn't mind seeing her live.




i caught one epi....it was not too bad.






Sassys said:


> November, the tickets did not get here for this month.



Haha could have sworn I saw u on TV!


----------



## Kansashalo

Happy Sunday morning dolls!

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.  My allergies + ear infection has me being very lazy.  Thankfully, my new iPoo is keeping me distracted (*pour our a ill' liquor for Tweegy ).


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> Hi everyone! Been a while since I last posted in here.
> 
> Sassys, Happy Belated Birthday! Sorry I missed it.
> 
> The reason I am back...SCANDAL! Holy moly I am addicted to this show. I am only on season 2 so I don't want to venture into the television thread yet. I cannot get enough!


 
Thanks darling!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!  Is anyone else's Monday just dragging along?







and to top it off, the tv at work is stuck on The Katie Couric show which I hate (sorry Katie fans).  I can't believe this got renewed for another year and The Jeff Probst Show didn't (which I loved him and Yvette together).  Oh well, I guess I should be working anyway, right?


----------



## chowlover2

They say this is probably Katie's last year unless her ratings improve. I don't care about her one way or the other. It would probably make more sense for her to replace Barbara Walters on The View when she retires.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Yes, I could totally see that being a better fit than talk show host.  There is no *spark* there which is needed given the format of the show.  I'm actually liking Jenny McCarthy on The View, especially the segments that she and Sherri do together.

Goodness I watch wayyy to much tv! lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> /\ Yes, I could totally see that being a better fit than talk show host.  There is no *spark* there which is needed given the format of the show.  I'm actually liking Jenny McCarthy on The View, especially the segments that she and Sherri do together.
> 
> Goodness I watch wayyy to much tv! lol


 I like Jenni too, am surprised to read all this flack about her lately. Katie's talk show has been up and down. I think I read the only one that is a hit is Queen Latifah. Don'yt feel bad about TV, I am the Queen of it!Before there were DVR's, I had 3 VCR's to keep up with everything I wanted to watch!


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I like Jenni too, am surprised to read all this flack about her lately. Katie's talk show has been up and down. I think I read the only one that is a hit is Queen Latifah. Don'yt feel bad about TV, I am the Queen of it!Before there were DVR's, I had 3 VCR's to keep up with everything I wanted to watch!


Still no job yet lady so please keep me in your prayers. I have 1/2 contingent offers but have yet to hear anything yet. I don't see how people stay home all day unless you're retired. 

Regarding the TV shows, I haven't watched an episode of Queen Latifah , chowlover you said it is really good, but I would have thought that it would have been boring.

Yeah Katie Couric probably just got renewed because you know everybody has this love for Katie.

jenny, is only getting as much flack as is she is, because of the whole vaccine nonsense. People like to talk about free speech in America, when in reality a lot of people get persecuted for free speech if they state their opinions. And what she say isn't complete utter nonsense like people like to believe, there a lot of other health care professions in a community who feel the same way but they're not as vocal in public about it because they don't want to have their careers tarnished by people who are so gung-ho vaccination.

Heck even when I had my last dog not a child but a DOG, my vet at the time advised against getting so many vaccines for my dog, because some of the adverse effects that can occur as a result of them and some of the research that was showing that over vaccination was potentially cancer causing.

Also my show that I'm getting stuck at watching during the day is Paternity Court  with Lauren lake. Super ratchet. So sad that parents play around with their children lives;sleep around with so many men to the point where you don't even know who the father of your child is.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's shaking! Kimmie Kakes is engaged-again!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

OMG I saw that!!!!!

Unlike her perfect nuptial to Hump, its hard for a doll to get excited though - what is there to look forward too?


----------



## chowlover2

Yeah.t's all sort of anti-climactic. What happened to Kanye being "Mr Original?" That proposal was so staged, maybe E! was filming? You know they paid for the ring...


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ lol!  Well the family needs their cash cow so I wouldn't be surprised if it was staged.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dollies! I thought Katie's show was cancelled after one season. Oops! I have not watched Queen Latifah's show yet. During the day I turn to Steve Wilkos and so some reason Dr.Phil lately. 

Yea Kakes is engaged.....again. IDK how she does it with Kanye. He is such a goon.


----------



## chowlover2

Kanye's a trainwreck waiting to happen. His meltdown will be epic!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Yeah.t's all sort of anti-climactic. What happened to Kanye being "Mr Original?" That proposal was so staged, maybe E! was filming? You know they paid for the ring...



It was, doll. 



If it's a genuine relationship and they're truly happy, then I'm happy for them. 

They can never do anything quietly, can they? 



Haha! Joke from Conan O'Brien: "While taping an episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians at the San Francisco Giants' baseball park, Kanye West proposed to Kim Kardashian via the Jumbotron. The title of this episode is going to be Please Respect Our Privacy."


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> It was, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a genuine relationship and they're truly happy, then I'm happy for them.
> 
> They can never do anything quietly, can they?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Joke from Conan O'Brien: "While taping an episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians at the San Francisco Giants' baseball park, Kanye West proposed to Kim Kardashian via the Jumbotron. The title of this episode is going to be Please Respect Our Privacy."


 Hey Doll, where you been? What's happening with the job search?


----------



## caitlin1214

So I've always said that when I was more comfortable financially, I've always wanted to get my brother a Gucci front pocket wallet for Christmas and his girlfriend something silver from Tiffany's.


Turns out I can. (Not both at the same time, but one from one paycheck and the other from the second.)


I just sent an e-mail to his girlfriend asking what his wallet situation was and would he like something like this: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Burberr...ements%3D&eItemId=prod105140183&cmCat=product


or this:


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-C...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159260103&cmCat=product


I always thought Gucci, but he's got a Burberry watch (from his girlfriend. She said that when he opened it, he asked if Burberry was a big brand)  and they both got me Burberry scarf one Christmas. 


i told her it was going to be a Christmas/REALLY belated law school graduation, passing the bar, becoming a lawyer thing. 



Then I sent one to him saying I wanted to get her a necklace or something from Tiffany's and that I didn't know his dame's taste in jewelry.

I sent him this link:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...hr+-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=



and this link:


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...hr+-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=



(Then I said not to worry about the price, that I wouldn't be doing it if I couldn't afford it.)


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, where you been? What's happening with the job search?



Hi, Doll. I've been spelunking. 


I've been looking and I applied to one thing, but I'm not too worried. The job market is supposed to pick up in January and I have a job until then.


----------



## caitlin1214

If this plan works out, I'll bring the gifts for Thanksgiving and give them to him and his girlfriend then. 

They're not coming to Thanksgiving, but we're going to meet either for dinner or brunch the weekend I"m home. 

I know it's for Christmas, but I won't see them because I fly home Christmas Eve and go back to Toronto on Boxing Day. The 27th is considered a regular work day and I didn't ask for it off so I'm expected to be there. 

Also they're most likely going to be spending Christmas with her family, 

I want to watch them open their gifts.  


(I'll just save the coffee I was going to bring home with me for Christmas. Plus I'll throw in the Holiday Blend, too.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> If this plan works out, I'll bring the gifts for Thanksgiving and give them to him and his girlfriend then.
> 
> They're not coming to Thanksgiving, but we're going to meet either for dinner or brunch the weekend I"m home.
> 
> I know it's for Christmas, but I won't see them because I fly home Christmas Eve and go back to Toronto on Boxing Day. The 27th is considered a regular work day and I didn't ask for it off so I'm expected to be there.
> 
> Also they're most likely going to be spending Christmas with her family,
> 
> I want to watch them open their gifts.
> 
> 
> (I'll just save the coffee I was going to bring home with me for Christmas. Plus I'll throw in the Holiday Blend, too.)



Those are lovely. I know Burberry is really hot right now, but Gucci is fab as well. I love the Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean. It's a classic style that has been around since the '70's. I collect perfume solids and have a bean that Halston put solid perfume in. All are great choices. What does his girlfriend do?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Those are lovely. I know Burberry is really hot right now, but Gucci is fab as well. I love the Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean. It's a classic style that has been around since the '70's. I collect perfume solids and have a bean that Halston put solid perfume in. All are great choices. What does his girlfriend do?





I've got the Tiffany bean, too. (That reminds me, i should get the chain fixed).



She's a lawyer, too. They work at the same firm, but in different departments. 


The firm didn't know they were dating, until they had an event and everyone at the firm brought their significant others. My brother was all, "You all know P, right?"


She's an amazing cook, and she's got a food blog: 

http://cosmopolitancomfort.com/



(A couple of years ago, they took a trip to London, Paris and Prague. While in Paris, they took a cooking class.)


----------



## caitlin1214

They just moved into a new condo, so my original plan was to bring them a sort-of housewarming gift: Starbucks coffees and these cute mugs I found at Indigo:


http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/house-and-home/gifts/he-likes-black-coffee-mug/882709092834-item.html

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/house...ikwid=she+likes+green+tea&ikwsec=HouseAndHome


After that, no more mugs. The last ones I got them had an M on one and a P on the other - their first initials. 

I was even questioning these, but they're too cute not to pass up. 

(I'll just throw in a bag of the Holiday Blend and Anniversary Blend coffee and bring the entire thing home for Christmas.)


----------



## chowlover2

You're a great sis!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!  Just in case you were wondering....


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!  Just in case you were wondering....
> 
> todaysmyfriday.com/images/logo.jpg



Good for you!


----------



## chantal1922

Caitlin those are such sweet gifts.  love the bow earrings. My roomie has the bow necklace.


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> Caitlin those are such sweet gifts.  love the bow earrings. My roomie has the bow necklace.



Thanks! 

(I also like the bow bracelet).



Turns out, she got him a wallet for his birthday, but she's going to help me think of something along those lines.

I sent a message back suggesting a money clip.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> You're a great sis!



Thanks, Doll!


----------



## Kansashalo

*Hey bishes!!!*


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls!


 25 pounds lost is awesome Chantal!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> *Hey bishes!!!*
> 
> media2.giphy.com/media/lz17l9ZDLebD2/giphy.gif


 

LMAO!! Love it!!


----------



## Cocolo

Chantal, that is awesome.  I've been lax.

Fell down the basement stairs carrying 2 large boxes, mashed up my foot, my leg, my back, so I soothed myself with comfort foods.  I was cleaning up for a cleaning lady coming today.  AAAARGH.  And then she cancelled this morning, rescheduling for next Saturday.  SugarB was NOT happy.  But I made the boys clean all weekend.  So, now my house is clean, and has to stay that way till the cleaning lady comes.  

I'm very happy for Kim.  Maybe this time it's for real.  Ya know?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Chantal, that is awesome.  I've been lax.
> 
> Fell down the basement stairs carrying 2 large boxes, mashed up my foot, my leg, my back, so I soothed myself with comfort foods.  I was cleaning up for a cleaning lady coming today.  AAAARGH.  And then she cancelled this morning, rescheduling for next Saturday.  SugarB was NOT happy.  But I made the boys clean all weekend.  So, now my house is clean, and has to stay that way till the cleaning lady comes.
> 
> I'm very happy for Kim.  Maybe this time it's for real.  Ya know?


 OMG! I wondered what happened to you! That's awful, hope you feel better soon.

As far as Kim & Kanye, hope springs eternal...


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! I wondered what happened to you! That's awful, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> As far as Kim & Kanye, hope springs eternal...



Yeah, I am always effing myself up somehow or another.  This is the same foot as the Walking on hot coal like sand at the beach foot.   Which is not the Damn, I fell down the stairs broke my ankle/foot and some discs in my back foot.

Maybe that's why I love my big a$$ lincoln.  I've had a few accidents and come away smelling like a rose after a little bodywork......for the car.  lol.  It's like a tank.

Thanks for the well wishes doll.  I'm waiting for the flaking of the skin, brought about by the intense heat from within, after it goes green, blue and black.  Luckily Baba is off again Thursday, so he can pass out the candy to the trick or treaters.    I'm not hopping up for anyone.  lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Yeah, I am always effing myself up somehow or another.  This is the same foot as the Walking on hot coal like sand at the beach foot.   Which is not the Damn, I fell down the stairs broke my ankle/foot and some discs in my back foot.
> 
> Maybe that's why I love my big a$$ lincoln.  I've had a few accidents and come away smelling like a rose after a little bodywork......for the car.  lol.  It's like a tank.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes doll.  I'm waiting for the flaking of the skin, brought about by the intense heat from within, after it goes green, blue and black.  Luckily Baba is off again Thursday, so he can pass out the candy to the trick or treaters.    I'm not hopping up for anyone.  lol.



I don't blame you one bit. Baba probably doesn't want you up and down Anyway, you raised him right. Is he still corresponding with the girl in Canada?

I always do stuff to my left foot. Sprained it really badly twice, then broke it twice.


----------



## chantal1922

Cocolo said:


> Chantal, that is awesome.  I've been lax.
> 
> Fell down the basement stairs carrying 2 large boxes, mashed up my foot, my leg, my back, so I soothed myself with comfort foods.  I was cleaning up for a cleaning lady coming today.  AAAARGH.  And then she cancelled this morning, rescheduling for next Saturday.  SugarB was NOT happy.  But I made the boys clean all weekend.  So, now my house is clean, and has to stay that way till the cleaning lady comes.
> 
> I'm very happy for Kim.  Maybe this time it's for real.  Ya know?



Oh no Coco! Get well soon!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I don't blame you one bit. Baba probably doesn't want you up and down Anyway, you raised him right. Is he still corresponding with the girl in Canada?
> 
> I always do stuff to my left foot. Sprained it really badly twice, then broke it twice.



They skype daily, and thanks to the internet, they are constantly chatting through his ipod, messaging each other.  It's like they're in each other's pockets.  lol.  She's coming to spend some time after Christmas.  Her sister lives in Baltimore, so her parents are driving down for a visit, dropping Mickey off and picking her up on the way home.  They're right over the border in Detroit, so I don't know which way they're coming.  But getting out here to us is like a half day detour from their path to Baltimore.  They have to get right in the thick of things bridging Long Island to the Mainland.  lol.  And traffic leading away from and into the city is ridiculous.  They've probably made normal trips to Baltimore, without coming near the tristate.  The congestion is bizarre, and I feel bad for them.  Getting to them was a piece of cake.  Worst part was, when SugarB went through a stop sign, almost rear ended the guy in front of him, and held out a twenty to the guy in the booth thinking it was a toll.  "Sir, you are trying to enter a foreign country.  This is NOT a toll booth."  I. Wanted. To. Die.  


YOU broke your foot twice? Was it the same foot?  Oh God that is awful.  I have the left one that broke in my fall down the stairs at the radio station,  And that has never been right since.  How did you break your foot each time?  Did you get the next to useless air cast they seem to love to give you nowadays?  I know the old ones are heavier, but don't they help more?  My left foot still needs the air cast brace from time to time.  Now I'm thinking the right foot will be in the same position.  I swear, it was the prayer Baba truly prayed with his heart right after the accident that turned a 'break' into a bad sprain and mashup.  When I freed my foot from behind me pinned against the stair, it looked like my foot had been in a trash compactor.



chantal1922 said:


> Oh no Coco! Get well soon!



Thanks Chantal.  Huge congrats on the weight loss.  I've been stuck in a ditch.  A chocolate ditch since I hurt myself.


----------



## Sassys

Cocolo said:


> Chantal, that is awesome. I've been lax.
> 
> Fell down the basement stairs carrying 2 large boxes, mashed up my foot, my leg, my back, so I soothed myself with comfort foods. I was cleaning up for a cleaning lady coming today. AAAARGH. And then she cancelled this morning, rescheduling for next Saturday. SugarB was NOT happy. But I made the boys clean all weekend. So, now my house is clean, and has to stay that way till the cleaning lady comes.
> 
> I'm very happy for Kim. Maybe this time it's for real. Ya know?


 
OMG!! Darling, you need to be careful


----------



## Ladybug09

Yikes sport to hear you hurt yourself Coco!

Congrats on the weight loss Chantal...I need to get my butt in gear....


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks Dolls! I stalled for a few weeks but now I am back on track!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I stalled for a few weeks but now I am back on track!


 
CONGRATS!!!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> They skype daily, and thanks to the internet, they are constantly chatting through his ipod, messaging each other.  It's like they're in each other's pockets.  lol.  She's coming to spend some time after Christmas.  Her sister lives in Baltimore, so her parents are driving down for a visit, dropping Mickey off and picking her up on the way home.  They're right over the border in Detroit, so I don't know which way they're coming.  But getting out here to us is like a half day detour from their path to Baltimore.  They have to get right in the thick of things bridging Long Island to the Mainland.  lol.  And traffic leading away from and into the city is ridiculous.  They've probably made normal trips to Baltimore, without coming near the tristate.  The congestion is bizarre, and I feel bad for them.  Getting to them was a piece of cake.  Worst part was, when SugarB went through a stop sign, almost rear ended the guy in front of him, and held out a twenty to the guy in the booth thinking it was a toll.  "Sir, you are trying to enter a foreign country.  This is NOT a toll booth."  I. Wanted. To. Die.
> 
> 
> YOU broke your foot twice? Was it the same foot?  Oh God that is awful.  I have the left one that broke in my fall down the stairs at the radio station,  And that has never been right since.  How did you break your foot each time?  Did you get the next to useless air cast they seem to love to give you nowadays?  I know the old ones are heavier, but don't they help more?  My left foot still needs the air cast brace from time to time.  Now I'm thinking the right foot will be in the same position.  I swear, it was the prayer Baba truly prayed with his heart right after the accident that turned a 'break' into a bad sprain and mashup.  When I freed my foot from behind me pinned against the stair, it looked like my foot had been in a trash compactor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chantal.  Huge congrats on the weight loss.  I've been stuck in a ditch.  A chocolate ditch since I hurt myself.


 Yes, I always break my left foot. You know I was a FedEx courier for many years in Center City Phila. I drove a van, and about 14 yrs in it felt like I had a marble in the ball of my foot. Went to my Dr, he sent me to a podiatrist who gave me a cortisone shotwhich did nothing. Finally I went to the Dr who is my Orthopedic Surgeon. I would walk through fire to see this man he's that good. Anyway, he said I wore the fat pad down on the ball of my foot. Very common in ballerinas and long distance runners. He said there is an extra bone in the foot called the seismoid bone which could be removed as it serves no purpose. So that's what he did and all was great. A few months in I pulled up to a stop that had recently planted this tree and the sidewalk was raised about 6 in higher surrounding the tree. I come barreling out of the truck, slam my foot down thinking it's ending up 6 in lower than it does. I knew I did something right away, my leg went numb from my foot up to my waist. I broke it and wore the little wooden shoe for 3 months. 8 years later I broke it again, this time as I tore a tendon in my foot. When you have done a physical job for any amount of time your body just says enough. I also had badly sprained it when I was in Center City. One time a bicycle messenger ran me over on the sidewalk, and the other time I was getting out of truck, didn't look down and there was a deep pothole. Something was always happening when I was on the road.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I always break my left foot. You know I was a FedEx courier for many years in Center City Phila. I drove a van, and about 14 yrs in it felt like I had a marble in the ball of my foot. Went to my Dr, he sent me to a podiatrist who gave me a cortisone shotwhich did nothing. Finally I went to the Dr who is my Orthopedic Surgeon. I would walk through fire to see this man he's that good. Anyway, he said I wore the fat pad down on the ball of my foot. Very common in ballerinas and long distance runners. He said there is an extra bone in the foot called the seismoid bone which could be removed as it serves no purpose. So that's what he did and all was great. A few months in I pulled up to a stop that had recently planted this tree and the sidewalk was raised about 6 in higher surrounding the tree. I come barreling out of the truck, slam my foot down thinking it's ending up 6 in lower than it does. I knew I did something right away, my leg went numb from my foot up to my waist. I broke it and wore the little wooden shoe for 3 months. 8 years later I broke it again, this time as I tore a tendon in my foot. When you have done a physical job for any amount of time your body just says enough. I also had badly sprained it when I was in Center City. One time a bicycle messenger ran me over on the sidewalk, and the other time I was getting out of truck, didn't look down and there was a deep pothole. Something was always happening when I was on the road.



Wow,  that's awful.  You have to spread the injuries around.  Like me. I didn't have a physical job like you, but I swear, that 12 pound 8 ounce Baby Baba took it's toll.  I felt like I'd aged 10 years after the delivery.    I'd like to move some of my fat pads around.  Put them in a few different places.  If I'd been born later, I swear I'd have the best pair of melons around.  But he married the god given ones, and a new set is just out.


----------



## Kansashalo

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Dolls! I stalled for a few weeks but now I am back on track!




/\ I know the feeling doll as I'm in a stall myself so I'm trying to wait it out until my body decides to get it together.  Although, I am having my tonsils removed in December to which my ENT has mentioned that people lose between 15-20 lbs from it so I guess I will be back to losing eventually. LOL


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Wow,  that's awful.  You have to spread the injuries around.  Like me. I didn't have a physical job like you, but I swear, that 12 pound 8 ounce Baby Baba took it's toll.  I felt like I'd aged 10 years after the delivery.    I'd like to move some of my fat pads around.  Put them in a few different places.  If I'd been born later, I swear I'd have the best pair of melons around.  But he married the god given ones, and a new set is just out.


 12lbs 8 oz!!!OMG!!! I am in awe! Did you have a normal birth or C-section? My brother was almost 7 lbs a month premature, her Dr said if he had been full term he would have been a fullback!


----------



## Cocolo

Baba was full term but the STOOPID Doctor let me labor for 3 days because he didn't have his poop together.  Did a Sonogram on Monday after I lost my plug and told me he was 8 pounds but wasn't ready yet.  AHole.  Finally on Thursday he did a CSection.  I got the closest thing to an apology from a doctor that anyone will ever get.  He was in my room Friday, and was lookiing at me a Baba, and just shook his head and said "I swear I thought he'd be 8 pounds.  You could have handled that.  I had no idea.  12.5 Not a clue"

He did say Baba was the WCO Syndrome baby.  I asked what that was he said "Won't Come Out"  Good thing for all of us he wasn't coming out.  WIthout a csection he would have ripped me in half.  ANd that's a fact.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Baba was full term but the STOOPID Doctor let me labor for 3 days because he didn't have his poop together.  Did a Sonogram on Monday after I lost my plug and told me he was 8 pounds but wasn't ready yet.  AHole.  Finally on Thursday he did a CSection.  I got the closest thing to an apology from a doctor that anyone will ever get.  He was in my room Friday, and was lookiing at me a Baba, and just shook his head and said "I swear I thought he'd be 8 pounds.  You could have handled that.  I had no idea.  12.5 Not a clue"
> 
> He did say Baba was the WCO Syndrome baby.  I asked what that was he said "Won't Come Out"  Good thing for all of us he wasn't coming out.  WIthout a csection he would have ripped me in half.  ANd that's a fact.


 I can not even begin to imagine a baby that size! Is he tall now? My Bro is 6'4 and my folks were not large. My Mom was 5'8 and my Dad was 6'. When my Bro was in high school he wore a size 12 shoe. This was early '70's when that size was not commonplace. My Step-Dad also wore a 12, he was tall, 6'5. When we would shop the outlets we would find size 12's and buy everything we found.

Are you watching American Horror Story: Asylum? 20 min to go, can't wait to be creeped out!


----------



## chantal1922

Wow Baba was 12 pounds! I came a month early. My birth certificate says I was 1lb and 19 oz. I asked my mom if that was some kind of misprint but she said it was accurate.


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Wow Baba was 12 pounds! I came a month early. My birth certificate says I was 1lb and 19 oz. I asked my mom if that was some kind of misprint but she said it was accurate.


Wow, you were tiny! Were you in Pediatric ICU for a long time?


----------



## chantal1922

chowlover2 said:


> Wow, you were tiny! Were you in Pediatric ICU for a long time?



Yep for about two months.


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Yep for about two months.




That must have been so tough on your folks!


----------



## Ladybug09

All my Mom's dog Maya "Mimi Girl" is in kidney failure. She doesn't want to have to put her down so keep her in your prayers. :'( She picked her up from the vet earlier today..

She will be 15 in Dec.


----------



## chowlover2

Hugs to you and your Mom Ladybug.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Hugs to you and your Mom Ladybug.



Thank u ma'am. She said she rather love her up and let her die at home rather than put her down. The vet said otherwise she's not in pain.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Thank u ma'am. She said she rather love her up and let her die at home rather than put her down. The vet said otherwise she's not in pain.




I don't blame her one bit. The white boy in my avatar died in my arms 3 1/2 yrs ago. Making the decision at the vet is the worst. It's never easy, but I would prefer at home myself. Give your Mom and Mimi a hug for me. There's a great thread here called The Rainbow Bridge if you need it. Sometimes it's just good to talk to other pet lovers.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I don't blame her one bit. The white boy in my avatar died in my arms 3 1/2 yrs ago. Making the decision at the vet is the worst. It's never easy, but I would prefer at home myself. Give your Mom and Mimi a hug for me. There's a great thread here called The Rainbow Bridge if you need it. Sometimes it's just good to talk to other pet lovers.



Yeah I may post over there later. I bought a heated bed for her earlier this year and my Mom said she laying in the room on that comfortably.

My Mom said this am that her mind and personality are still there so I think that's why she's choosing to let her go on her own. I will keep you posted.

So sorry to hear about your pup.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I can not even begin to imagine a baby that size! Is he tall now? My Bro is 6'4 and my folks were not large. My Mom was 5'8 and my Dad was 6'. When my Bro was in high school he wore a size 12 shoe. This was early '70's when that size was not commonplace. My Step-Dad also wore a 12, he was tall, 6'5. When we would shop the outlets we would find size 12's and buy everything we found.
> 
> Are you watching American Horror Story: Asylum? 20 min to go, can't wait to be creeped out!



No, I should have.  I love that kind of poo.  Is it a series?

And Baba is just about 5 10 3/4.  When I say 5 11 he corrects me to 5 10 but he's closer to 11.  And his shoes are 11.  After my miscarriage, I was taking no chances.  Oh, and super early in this pregnancy they told me the spotting and pain I had was invisible twin syndrome.  Baba was supposed to be twins, but the sac became empty.  So when I had pain and I thought I was having another miscarriage, I found a doctor to see me right away.  I saw baba's heartbeat like a little flash of lightning on the sonogram screen, and the doctor showed me an empty sac next to the flash.  He explained that was most like Vanishing Twin.  It's fascinating but sad.  I told Baba about it when he was young, and he said "I know, I see him.  He talks to me" then he got older, the psychic channel closes up and we haven't talked about it.  I think when he graduates, I'll give him one of the books about it, with stories from other invisible twin survivors.  Anyway, so after the scare, SugarB put me in bed, and told me get up only to go to the bathroom, and walk into the kitchen to eat the lunch he made me.  I honestly spent 7 months in bed, and each day Sugar B would kiss me goodbye, and tell me "Your job is to grow the baby"  so I did.


----------



## Cocolo

chantal1922 said:


> Wow Baba was 12 pounds! I came a month early. My birth certificate says I was 1lb and 19 oz. I asked my mom if that was some kind of misprint but she said it was accurate.



Oh Chantal, I'm so glad you thrived and grew.  You were a tiny girl.  Obviously you're a fighter.  I can't imagine that kind of small.


----------



## Cocolo

Ladybug09 said:


> All my Mom's dog Maya "Mimi Girl" is in kidney failure. She doesn't want to have to put her down so keep her in your prayers. :'( She picked her up from the vet earlier today..
> 
> She will be 15 in Dec.




Oh LadyBug, so sorry.  It's so hard to make that decision.  But you try to do what's best for the animal  Being in your home, surrounded by love is better in some cases for the dog.  Can they keep her comfortable with medication?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> No, I should have.  I love that kind of poo.  Is it a series?
> 
> And Baba is just about 5 10 3/4.  When I say 5 11 he corrects me to 5 10 but he's closer to 11.  And his shoes are 11.  After my miscarriage, I was taking no chances.  Oh, and super early in this pregnancy they told me the spotting and pain I had was invisible twin syndrome.  Baba was supposed to be twins, but the sac became empty.  So when I had pain and I thought I was having another miscarriage, I found a doctor to see me right away.  I saw baba's heartbeat like a little flash of lightning on the sonogram screen, and the doctor showed me an empty sac next to the flash.  He explained that was most like Vanishing Twin.  It's fascinating but sad.  I told Baba about it when he was young, and he said "I know, I see him.  He talks to me" then he got older, the psychic channel closes up and we haven't talked about it.  I think when he graduates, I'll give him one of the books about it, with stories from other invisible twin survivors.  Anyway, so after the scare, SugarB put me in bed, and told me get up only to go to the bathroom, and walk into the kitchen to eat the lunch he made me.  I honestly spent 7 months in bed, and each day Sugar B would kiss me goodbye, and tell me "Your job is to grow the baby"  so I did.


 Wow! I never heard of invisible twin syndrome, but it makes perfect sense to me! My Mom had problems in her pregnancies. With me, she threw up all 9 months. Only thing she could keep down was chocolate Tastykakes ( a local snack cake ) She only gained 15 lbs. Before my brother was born she had 7 miscarriages. She had endometriosis. Her Dr cleaned her out and told her if she couldn't carry to term she most likely never would. ( this was '61 ) She was fortunate and had my brother, but he came a month early. He wasn't fully formed, his feet turned in and one side of his head was flat. I remember massaging his head and feet everyday so he would develop normally. Men could never deal with childbirth!

You have to watch American Horror Story! Right now we are on AHS Coven, but there are 2 seasons prior to this one, AHS and AHS Asylum. If you like creepy stuff check them out!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Oh LadyBug, so sorry.  It's so hard to make that decision.  But you try to do what's best for the animal  Being in your home, surrounded by love is better in some cases for the dog.  Can they keep her comfortable with medication?




My Mom is a medical professional so she would know what to do...I'm more worried for her emotional well being with me not being there.

Mimi is not in pain, the vet said, she's just slowly fading...my Mom called me crying this am after talking to her insensitive/selfish sister who rather than be comforting said to my Mom "I Dont know why you won't just put the dog down, you should have done it yesterday when you were at the vet..I'll call you back later when I wake up"--this is the lady who has never owned a pet----I wish I was there to be with my Mom...Mimi is weak, and I guess my Mom can feel she's leaving her....She told me she could not do the vet/put down thing again by herself...I she ends up not being able to handle waiting for her to pass, I think she's going to call one of her friend who used to pet sit for her, and who will be more sympathetic and supportive.

Will keep u updated.






chowlover2 said:


> Wow! I never heard of invisible twin syndrome, but it makes perfect sense to me! My Mom had problems in her pregnancies. With me, she threw up all 9 months. Only thing she could keep down was chocolate Tastykakes ( a local snack cake ) She only gained 15 lbs. Before my brother was born she had 7 miscarriages. She had endometriosis. Her Dr cleaned her out and told her if she couldn't carry to term she most likely never would. ( this was '61 ) She was fortunate and had my brother, but he came a month early. He wasn't fully formed, his feet turned in and one side of his head was flat. I remember massaging his head and feet everyday so he would develop normally. Men could never deal with childbirth!
> 
> You have to watch American Horror Story! Right now we are on AHS Coven, but there are 2 seasons prior to this one, AHS and AHS Asylum. If you like creepy stuff check them out!



Did your brother live?

AHS asylum has yet to come to Netflix. I want to see it before my free trial runs out.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! I never heard of invisible twin syndrome, but it makes perfect sense to me! My Mom had problems in her pregnancies. With me, she threw up all 9 months. Only thing she could keep down was chocolate Tastykakes ( a local snack cake ) She only gained 15 lbs. Before my brother was born she had 7 miscarriages. She had endometriosis. Her Dr cleaned her out and told her if she couldn't carry to term she most likely never would. ( this was '61 ) She was fortunate and had my brother, but he came a month early. He wasn't fully formed, his feet turned in and one side of his head was flat. I remember massaging his head and feet everyday so he would develop normally. Men could never deal with childbirth!
> 
> You have to watch American Horror Story! Right now we are on AHS Coven, but there are 2 seasons prior to this one, AHS and AHS Asylum. If you like creepy stuff check them out!



Oh, how sad.  They do so much more now for preemie babies.  How was your brother as he grew?  I picture you being little and lovingly massaging him, willing him to grow and be healthy.  

It was explained to me, that there are different stages of still birth in twins.  In Elvis' case his brother was fully formed and just born dead.  Then there are twins that die in utereo sometime along the pregnancy when they are somewhat formed, and they are 'born' with the live twin.  In my case, my period was clockwork to the time of day.  I conceived on Valentines Day, and March 8th I was in the stranger OBGYN's office.  I had felt a little funny, and my period wasn't late, it was a few days away, and I was buying a carton of cigarettes, and decided to buy an EPT test too.  SugarB thought I was crazy.  I took the test, and he went and returned the cigarettes unopened and stunned.  So I knew and called for an appt with my previous OBGYN.  He said he'd see me beginning of April.  It was March 8th, so I was roughly 3 weeks pregnant, when I saw droplets of blood and felt cramps.  My doctor said relax and we'll see what happens when I go see him next month.  Not good enough.  A baby already died on his watch with me.  So I started calling all the OBGYNs in my plan and one said, Calm down, get a neighbor to drive you and come right in.  Are you Catholic? Yes, Start saying nonstop HailMary's till you get here.  Half an hour later I saw Baba's heartbeat, and he found the empty sac.  He said they never really get to sonogram vanishing twin so early.  But my knowing my body got me in there early.  Before I'd even missed my first period.  I asked what would happen with the empty sac, and he said in time it would just be absorbed into everything else going on down there.  If you like fascinating stories, google Vanishing Twin Syndrome.   But I have to admit, I often wonder what life would be like with both of them.So I hug Baba a little more and know he feels loved.

So, I have to go fight with Amazon, Actually, it's never a fight, they're awesome.  But I can not take a bag with an icky on the top.


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> All my Mom's dog Maya "Mimi Girl" is in kidney failure. She doesn't want to have to put her down so keep her in your prayers. :'( She picked her up from the vet earlier today..
> 
> She will be 15 in Dec.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom is a medical professional so she would know what to do...I'm more worried for her emotional well being with me not being there.
> 
> Mimi is not in pain, the vet said, she's just slowly fading...my Mom called me crying this am after talking to her insensitive/selfish sister who rather than be comforting said to my Mom "I Dont know why you won't just put the dog down, you should have done it yesterday when you were at the vet..I'll call you back later when I wake up"--this is the lady who has never owned a pet----I wish I was there to be with my Mom...Mimi is weak, and I guess my Mom can feel she's leaving her....She told me she could not do the vet/put down thing again by herself...I she ends up not being able to handle waiting for her to pass, I think she's going to call one of her friend who used to pet sit for her, and who will be more sympathetic and supportive.
> 
> Will keep u updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your brother live?
> 
> AHS asylum has yet to come to Netflix. I want to see it before my free trial runs out.


Yes, he will be 51 in Dec and is a strapping 6'5! He was so lucky as things were so unknown in those days. Always had great health,he was very lucky!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh, how sad.  They do so much more now for preemie babies.  How was your brother as he grew?  I picture you being little and lovingly massaging him, willing him to grow and be healthy.
> 
> It was explained to me, that there are different stages of still birth in twins.  In Elvis' case his brother was fully formed and just born dead.  Then there are twins that die in utereo sometime along the pregnancy when they are somewhat formed, and they are 'born' with the live twin.  In my case, my period was clockwork to the time of day.  I conceived on Valentines Day, and March 8th I was in the stranger OBGYN's office.  I had felt a little funny, and my period wasn't late, it was a few days away, and I was buying a carton of cigarettes, and decided to buy an EPT test too.  SugarB thought I was crazy.  I took the test, and he went and returned the cigarettes unopened and stunned.  So I knew and called for an appt with my previous OBGYN.  He said he'd see me beginning of April.  It was March 8th, so I was roughly 3 weeks pregnant, when I saw droplets of blood and felt cramps.  My doctor said relax and we'll see what happens when I go see him next month.  Not good enough.  A baby already died on his watch with me.  So I started calling all the OBGYNs in my plan and one said, Calm down, get a neighbor to drive you and come right in.  Are you Catholic? Yes, Start saying nonstop HailMary's till you get here.  Half an hour later I saw Baba's heartbeat, and he found the empty sac.  He said they never really get to sonogram vanishing twin so early.  But my knowing my body got me in there early.  Before I'd even missed my first period.  I asked what would happen with the empty sac, and he said in time it would just be absorbed into everything else going on down there.  If you like fascinating stories, google Vanishing Twin Syndrome.   But I have to admit, I often wonder what life would be like with both of them.So I hug Baba a little more and know he feels loved.
> 
> So, I have to go fight with Amazon, Actually, it's never a fight, they're awesome.  But I can not take a bag with an icky on the top.


 I am going to have to read upon that, it's fascinating!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, he will be 51 in Dec and is a strapping 6'5! He was so lucky as things were so unknown in those days. Always had great health,he was very lucky!



That is great to hear!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday Chantal1922.
I think there's some hottiie cabana boys around wearing nothing but birthday hats.
Pretty sure they're over at cocolo's pad right now (she's always hogging them!).
Is it too early for Champers?

Hope everyone survived the great time change of 2013 and enjoyed that extra hour of sleep.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ thanks Doll!


----------



## chowlover2

I love getting that extra hour of sleep!


----------



## V0N1B2

Your dogs are just gorgeous by the way, CL.  I love chows and their fluffy coats and smooshy faces.


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ thanks Doll!



Happy birthday!!!! My cousins was on Nov 2!


----------



## Ladybug09

All, thank you so much for your support and prayers for my Mom. She decided to go ahead and let Mya go this morning. She wanted her to pass away at home but unfortunately her will was so strong despite how weak her body had become. It will be tough for my Mom cause she's been her companion for 15 years, but I do think it was the best decision for her. It was hard for her to see what her dog had become knowing how vibrant and active she was. Thanks again.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> All, thank you so much for your support and prayers for my Mom. She decided to go ahead and let Mya go this morning. She wanted her to pass away at home but unfortunately her will was so strong despite how weak her body had become. It will be tough for my Mom cause she's been her companion for 15 years, but I do think it was the best decision for her. It was hard for her to see what her dog had become knowing how vibrant and active she was. Thanks again.


 That is the toughest decision to make, but it is for the best if her quality of life has deteriorated. Hugs to you both, it's going to be a tough week.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> That is the toughest decision to make, but it is for the best if her quality of life has deteriorated. Hugs to you both, it's going to be a tough week.


Hugs!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!




Ladybug09 said:


> All, thank you so much for your support and prayers for my Mom. She decided to go ahead and let Mya go this morning. She wanted her to pass away at home but unfortunately her will was so strong despite how weak her body had become. It will be tough for my Mom cause she's been her companion for 15 years, but I do think it was the best decision for her. It was hard for her to see what her dog had become knowing how vibrant and active she was. Thanks again.



 for your mom.  I had to let a pet go a few years ago and I cried from the moment I went into the vet's office until I drove home (I should have had someone else go with me so they could drive me home honestly).  Hope she's doing ok given the circumstances.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for your mom.  I had to let a pet go a few years ago and I cried from the moment I went into the vet's office until I drove home (I should have had someone else go with me so they could drive me home honestly).  Hope she's doing ok given the circumstances.



She is. Thanks for the kind words. When I put my pup down 2 yes ago, my friend took me.


----------



## Cocolo

Aww, it's always so sad when something like that has to be done.  We tell ourselves it is best, and the kind thing, but flashes of happier times flash through our minds, and the reality that he'll never come running up wagging his tail just happy because we are home again sets in.  I'm sorry doll.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's up?


----------



## Kansashalo

I've been crazy busy for these last few weeks.   And to top it off, I found out that my cousin passed away last night in his sleep (heart attack).  Not sure why as he was in excellent health (active duty special forces).

I hope the rest of you dolls are doing well.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I've been crazy busy for these last few weeks.   And to top it off, I found out that my cousin passed away last night in his sleep (heart attack).  Not sure why as he was in excellent health (active duty special forces).
> 
> I hope the rest of you dolls are doing well.


 That's awful Kansas, he must have been young as well. Condolences to you and your family. What a shock!


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks Chow as it really is for everyone!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I've been crazy busy for these last few weeks.   And to top it off, I found out that my cousin passed away last night in his sleep (heart attack).  Not sure why as he was in excellent health (active duty special forces).
> 
> I hope the rest of you dolls are doing well.



Kansas sooooo sorry to hear this. My prayers, hugs, and, condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Kansashalo

Its FRIDAY dolls!!!!! 











Ladybug09 said:


> Kansas sooooo sorry to hear this. My prayers, hugs, and, condolences to you and your family.



Thanks LB.  I still can't believe it.  I would like to go to his funeral but I'm not sure where it will be (Arlington Nat'l or at our family's plot back home in the south).


----------



## chantal1922

I am sorry for your loss Kansas.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> It was explained to me, that there are different stages of still birth in twins.  In Elvis' case his brother was fully formed and just born dead.  Then there are twins that die in utereo sometime along the pregnancy when they are somewhat formed, and they are 'born' with the live twin.  In my case, my period was clockwork to the time of day.  I conceived on Valentines Day, and March 8th I was in the stranger OBGYN's office.  I had felt a little funny, and my period wasn't late, it was a few days away, and I was buying a carton of cigarettes, and decided to buy an EPT test too.  SugarB thought I was crazy.  I took the test, and he went and returned the cigarettes unopened and stunned.  So I knew and called for an appt with my previous OBGYN.  He said he'd see me beginning of April.  It was March 8th, so I was roughly 3 weeks pregnant, when I saw droplets of blood and felt cramps.  My doctor said relax and we'll see what happens when I go see him next month.  Not good enough.  A baby already died on his watch with me.  So I started calling all the OBGYNs in my plan and one said, Calm down, get a neighbor to drive you and come right in.  Are you Catholic? Yes, Start saying nonstop HailMary's till you get here.  Half an hour later I saw Baba's heartbeat, and he found the empty sac.  He said they never really get to sonogram vanishing twin so early.  But my knowing my body got me in there early.  Before I'd even missed my first period.  I asked what would happen with the empty sac, and he said in time it would just be absorbed into everything else going on down there.  If you like fascinating stories, google Vanishing Twin Syndrome.   But I have to admit, I often wonder what life would be like with both of them.So I hug Baba a little more and know he feels loved.
> 
> So, I have to go fight with Amazon, Actually, it's never a fight, they're awesome.  But I can not take a bag with an icky on the top.



What's the icky on the bag? 


There's also the case of a baby being born with a conjoined twin that never fully formed. Andy Garcia was born with a twin about the size of a ball attached to his shoulder. The malformed sibling was surgically removed, but a scar still remains on Andys shoulder to this day.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> All, thank you so much for your support and prayers for my Mom. She decided to go ahead and let Mya go this morning. She wanted her to pass away at home but unfortunately her will was so strong despite how weak her body had become. *It will be tough for my Mom cause she's been her companion for 15 years, but I do think it was the best decision for her. It was hard for her to see what her dog had become knowing how vibrant and active she was.* Thanks again.



I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's dog, Doll. 


Choosing to let go is always so hard. 

Before Louis and Willie (indoor cats), I used to have a cat named Lucky, who was an outdoor cat. During a family vacation in Toronto (I was living in the States at the time) I got a call saying Lucky was hit by a car. 

We literally drove straight from Canada to the vet's office. When I saw him, I felt like he wasn't my cat anymore. (It was him, just not the popcorn eating cat I remembered). And he was in so much pain. 

He was my cat, so I signed the consent form and I remember touching the pen to the paper a couple of times before forcing my hand to move in a signature motion. 

I held him during his final moments. I was already away from him so I couldn't bear the idea of them taking him away into a different room. 

He's buried in my parents' backyard and I still have his collar.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kansashalo said:


> I've been crazy busy for these last few weeks.   And to top it off, I found out that my cousin passed away last night in his sleep (heart attack).  Not sure why as he was in excellent health (active duty special forces).
> 
> I hope the rest of you dolls are doing well.



I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin, Kansas. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## caitlin1214

(Sorry about the lack of multi-quote. Given the nature of the posts, I didn't feel it right to multi-quote something like that. I promise I'll multi-quote in the future.)

Hi, Dolls. It's been a while. 

My singles' Halloween party was fun. While I met some cool people I didn't find him yet. But there's another singles' party tomorrow night. 

I don't go to these things specifically to meet someone (although that would be nice!) I go to do fun things with cool people and if I happen to meet someone there, great. 


I didn't get my brother a Burberry wallet. He doesn't like "obvious" brands. So I showed his fiancée two plain leather options. She said either would be nice, so I  just ordered this one:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bosca-leather-money-clip-card-wallet/3058857


Yeah, I said fiancée. He asked her to marry him last week. I love her and am so happy she's joining our family. I told her "(referring to my family) we're not all scary, we swear!" 


There's a part of me that's like, "Okay, I need a date to their wedding." I always said I'd show I'm serious about a guy if I brought him as a date to a family event. By bringing him to a family event, I'm showing I'm serious enough about him to not only let my mom know about him - if she hasn't already - but I'd let her meet him.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's dog, Doll.
> 
> 
> Choosing to let go is always so hard.
> 
> Before Louis and Willie (indoor cats), I used to have a cat named Lucky, who was an outdoor cat. During a family vacation in Toronto (I was living in the States at the time) I got a call saying Lucky was hit by a car.
> 
> We literally drove straight from Canada to the vet's office. When I saw him, I felt like he wasn't my cat anymore. (It was him, just not the popcorn eating cat I remembered). And he was in so much pain.
> 
> He was my cat, so I signed the consent form and I remember touching the pen to the paper a couple of times before forcing my hand to move in a signature motion.
> 
> I held him during his final moments. I was already away from him so I couldn't bear the idea of them taking him away into a different room.
> 
> He's buried in my parents' backyard and I still have his collar.



Thank u ma'am. My Mom is doing better but I know the sadness will come in waves.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> (Sorry about the lack of multi-quote. Given the nature of the posts, I didn't feel it right to multi-quote something like that. I promise I'll multi-quote in the future.)
> 
> Hi, Dolls. It's been a while.
> 
> My singles' Halloween party was fun. While I met some cool people I didn't find him yet. But there's another singles' party tomorrow night.
> 
> I don't go to these things specifically to meet someone (although that would be nice!) I go to do fun things with cool people and if I happen to meet someone there, great.
> 
> 
> I didn't get my brother a Burberry wallet. He doesn't like "obvious" brands. So I showed his fiancée two plain leather options. She said either would be nice, so I  just ordered this one:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bosca-leather-money-clip-card-wallet/3058857
> 
> 
> Yeah, I said fiancée. He asked her to marry him last week. I love her and am so happy she's joining our family. I told her "(referring to my family) we're not all scary, we swear!"
> 
> 
> There's a part of me that's like, "Okay, I need a date to their wedding." I always said I'd show I'm serious about a guy if I brought him as a date to a family event. By bringing him to a family event, I'm showing I'm serious enough about him to not only let my mom know about him - if she hasn't already - but I'd let her meet him.


 Have the set a date for the wedding?


----------



## caitlin1214

No date set yet, but I did tell her that, when she's picking out her dress, if he suggests anything resembling the one worn in the November Rain video, it is justifiable to smack him.    


She said she was planning to show him a bunch of bridal magazines and he could point out what he liked and didn't like (and '80s, GNR style dresses aren't part of the list), and I suggested then next time she watches Say Yes to the Dress, she could see what he notices then.


----------



## chowlover2

I love to watch SYTTD and I've never been a bride. I like Atlanta better, Lori and Monte crack me up!

Is Willie still ok?


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> What's the icky on the bag?
> 
> 
> There's also the case of a baby being born with a conjoined twin that never fully formed. Andy Garcia was born with a twin about the size of a ball attached to his shoulder. The malformed sibling was surgically removed, but a scar still remains on Andys shoulder to this day.



I never knew that.  I guess that falls under the same phenomena.  I wonder how he was told?  There are so many different trains of thought about disclosure and at what stage the 2 became one, or less than 2.  I guess if we hadn't caught it so early we never would have known, my case seems the easiest to deal with.


----------



## chantal1922

caitlin1214 said:


> (Sorry about the lack of multi-quote. Given the nature of the posts, I didn't feel it right to multi-quote something like that. I promise I'll multi-quote in the future.)
> 
> Hi, Dolls. It's been a while.
> 
> My singles' Halloween party was fun. While I met some cool people I didn't find him yet. But there's another singles' party tomorrow night.
> 
> I don't go to these things specifically to meet someone (although that would be nice!) I go to do fun things with cool people and if I happen to meet someone there, great.
> 
> 
> I didn't get my brother a Burberry wallet. He doesn't like "obvious" brands. So I showed his fiancée two plain leather options. She said either would be nice, so I  just ordered this one:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bosca-leather-money-clip-card-wallet/3058857
> 
> 
> Yeah, I said fiancée. He asked her to marry him last week. I love her and am so happy she's joining our family. I told her "(referring to my family) we're not all scary, we swear!"
> 
> 
> There's a part of me that's like, "Okay, I need a date to their wedding." I always said I'd show I'm serious about a guy if I brought him as a date to a family event. By bringing him to a family event, I'm showing I'm serious enough about him to not only let my mom know about him - if she hasn't already - but I'd let her meet him.


Yay congrats to your brother and his fiancé! 



chowlover2 said:


> I love to watch SYTTD and I've never been a bride. I like Atlanta better, Lori and Monte crack me up!
> 
> Is Willie still ok?



I catch SYTTD every once in while. I can't imagine the stress and pressure of looking for a wedding dress and planning a wedding.


----------



## caitlin1214

Willie's fine. Seriously, we got his diagnosis last December, saying we were probably going to lose him in three months and now it seems like there's nothing wrong with him. 


I can't wait to see my sweet boy - well, both my sweet boys - when I come home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> Yay congrats to your brother and his fiancé!
> 
> 
> 
> I catch SYTTD every once in while. I can't imagine the stress and pressure of looking for a wedding dress and planning a wedding.



I like Say Yes to the Dress Atlanta the best.


My wedding is going to be so easy. I'm going to Vegas, which is completely idiot-proof: which package do you want, what color flowers, which music do you want?


Then with the reception, it's just like planning a big party - all I need is flowers, food and music. 

(My mom will be involved with the second one - because she's SO good at planning a party - but she won't be there for the first one. I know that planning something big with my mom will lead to conflict, so I'm not doing it with my wedding.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I like Say Yes to the Dress Atlanta the best.
> 
> 
> My wedding is going to be so easy. I'm going to Vegas, which is completely idiot-proof: which package do you want, what color flowers, which music do you want?
> 
> 
> Then with the reception, it's just like planning a big party - all I need is flowers, food and music.
> 
> (My mom will be involved with the second one - because she's SO good at planning a party - but she won't be there for the first one. I know that planning something big with my mom will lead to conflict, so I'm not doing it with my wedding.)




I always figured if I got married it would be private,just a few friends and family and a dinner afterwards. As much as I love looking at gowns and such, I just couldn't throw all that money away. 

Good news about Willie. My first Chow had heart problems at 15, they told me 3months and she lasted about 16 months after that. Sometimes Drs just don't know. I wound up putting her to sleep, was one of the hardest things I had to do in my adult life. She was at Vets, but she stopped eating. As a dog who ate everything, including my brother's retainer twice, I knew it was time. She was on IV, so she looked fine, just wouldn't eat. I took her cooked chicken and noodles, nothing. For a dog whose nickname was Hoover ( she ate everything ) I knew it was time. Ginger had a great life though, and sealed my lifelong love for Chows.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, happy Monday!


----------



## caitlin1214

So the Christmas gifts are settled. 

For my brother, I ordered this :

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bosca-leather-money-clip-card-wallet/3058857

(Not from there, though. Sidebar: does Nordstrom randomly cancel your orders? Because it did mine. I had to order it from somewhere else.) 


And for my (soon-to-be) sister in-law, I'm getting her this: 

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=27631959

I didn't want to pay the 20 bucks more (plus shipping and handling) getting it from the Canadian website, so I sent a photo of it to my dad. While my parents are in New York, my dad will make a stop at Tiffany's for me and I'll pay him back for it.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So the Christmas gifts are settled.
> 
> For my brother, I ordered this :
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bosca-leather-money-clip-card-wallet/3058857
> 
> (Not from there, though. Sidebar: does Nordstrom randomly cancel your orders? Because it did mine. I had to order it from somewhere else.)
> 
> 
> And for my (soon-to-be) sister in-law, I'm getting her this:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=27631959
> 
> I didn't want to pay the 20 bucks more (plus shipping and handling) getting it from the Canadian website, so I sent a photo of it to my dad. While my parents are in New York, my dad will make a stop at Tiffany's for me and I'll pay him back for it.


 I think they only cancel the order if they run out of the item that was ordered and they aren't getting any more stock.

I am loving your mayor Caitlin, he makes some great TV, what a hoot. What do the residents of Toronto think of him? Do they want him to resign?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I am loving your mayor Caitlin, he makes some great TV, what a hoot. What do the residents of Toronto think of him? Do they want him to resign?



Doll, it's crazy here.


The most recent developments are that he has admitted to buying drugs, driving drunk and he's caught on video using the most sexually explicit language.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/14/rob-ford-staffer-drink-driving-oral-sex_n_4274195.html

(Just a head's up: There's an uncensored vulgar word in the article.)


Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne says the province may be willing to intervene if Toronto city council clearly indicates it can't function because of the ongoing Rob Ford saga:

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/1...onto-council_n_4276581.html?utm_hp_ref=canada


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, it's crazy here.
> 
> 
> The most recent developments are that he has admitted to buying drugs, driving drunk and he's caught on video using the most sexually explicit language.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/14/rob-ford-staffer-drink-driving-oral-sex_n_4274195.html
> 
> (Just a head's up: There's an uncensored vulgar word in the article.)
> 
> 
> Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne says the province may be willing to intervene if Toronto city council clearly indicates it can't function because of the ongoing Rob Ford saga:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/1...onto-council_n_4276581.html?utm_hp_ref=canada


 I saw the interview here in Philly and was so surprised. He is cray cray. Where is his wife? Is she standing by him?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I saw the interview here in Philly and was so surprised. He is cray cray. Where is his wife? Is she standing by him?



Yes, she is:

http://globalnews.ca/news/967315/ro...s-rare-public-appearance-to-stand-by-her-man/


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Yes, she is:
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/967315/ro...s-rare-public-appearance-to-stand-by-her-man/


 God bless her, I know I couldn't!


----------



## Kansashalo

*Its FRIDAY DOLLS!!!!*


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls! I hope everyone's Monday is off to a good start.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## caitlin1214

Rob Ford joke on SNL: 


http://www.torontosun.com/2013/11/17/rob-ford-spoofed-in-snl-opening-sketch


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim and Kanye sketch on SNL:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T_J3cyxupQ


----------



## chowlover2

SNL knocked it out of the park with those 2 skits this past weekend. Are you watching his TV show this week?


----------



## caitlin1214

So I found this and had to share ...

How to Talk to Your Kids About the New Kanye West Video 

http://www.mommyish.com/2013/11/20/kanye-west-bound-2-video/


(I don't have kids, but the STFU, Parents blog is often updated on this website. I went there to find them and was hooked.)


----------



## caitlin1214

This is how you do Motorcycle Lovin':


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSmOvYzSeaQ



(Bonus points for being a good song and video. Amazin' wins.)


----------



## chantal1922

I still have not seen this new Kanye video. From the pic I saw it looks like crap. Thank God it is Friday dolls! *opens wine bottle*


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> I still have not seen this new Kanye video. From the pic I saw it looks like crap. Thank God it is Friday dolls! *opens wine bottle*




Save your time, it's minutes of your life you won't get back! Instead of sexy they both look constipated!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, I've got a job interview tomorrow. I've been applying to things so that hopefully I can go from my current job to my next one when my contract ends.

My interview is with them: 

http://www.camh.ca/en/hospital/about_camh/who_we_are/Pages/who_we_are.aspx

A couple of days ago, they sent me an e-mail saying essentially that based on my experience and resume, they'd really like to meet with me. 

It's essentially what I'm doing now: processing incoming gifts and dealing with donors.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I've got a job interview tomorrow. I've been applying to things so that hopefully I can go from my current job to my next one when my contract ends.
> 
> My interview is with them:
> 
> http://www.camh.ca/en/hospital/about_camh/who_we_are/Pages/who_we_are.aspx
> 
> A couple of days ago, they sent me an e-mail saying essentially that based on my experience and resume, they'd really like to meet with me.
> 
> It's essentially what I'm doing now: processing incoming gifts and dealing with donors.


That's awesome Doll! It sounds like a great fit for you, fingers crossed, and am putting you in my prayers tonight! It would be great to find something before the holidays.


----------



## chantal1922

Good luck Caitlin!


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Dolls. 


Hopefully, I get it. 


In an ideal situation, I'd get it now, but start in January. That way I won't feel like I'd be leaving my current place high and dry and I wouldn't be thrown into the craziness of the holidays. 

I'll let you know how it goes, Dolls.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I've got a job interview tomorrow. I've been applying to things so that hopefully I can go from my current job to my next one when my contract ends.
> 
> My interview is with them:
> 
> http://www.camh.ca/en/hospital/about_camh/who_we_are/Pages/who_we_are.aspx
> 
> A couple of days ago, they sent me an e-mail saying essentially that based on my experience and resume, they'd really like to meet with me.
> 
> It's essentially what I'm doing now: processing incoming gifts and dealing with donors.



Congrats Caitlin!


----------



## caitlin1214

Turns out, we have to reschedule.

I woke up early enough and I had my directions written out. 

I thought I was making good time, until I realized I was riding the streetcar in the wrong direction and on my way back there, in our e-mail exchange she said she had another appointment and then she'd be gone for the day. 

She also said that she'd let me know when she has another time to reschedule. 

It's so frustrating. I could do this job. It's no different than what I was doing before. 

The lesson here is: if you have an interview in an unfamiliar area, do a dry run first so you'll know where you're going the day of. .  

I apologized in our e-mail exchange and once I got to work I sent her another e-mail once again saying how sorry I was and that I hope we could meet at another time.


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> Save your time, it's minutes of your life you won't get back! Instead of sexy they both look constipated!



I wish I had read this before I saw it.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> Congrats Caitlin!




How is your job hunt going?



caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Dolls.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I get it.
> 
> 
> In an ideal situation, I'd get it now, but start in January. That way I won't feel like I'd be leaving my current place high and dry and I wouldn't be thrown into the craziness of the holidays.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes, Dolls.



Good luck!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> How is your job hunt going?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Hey thanks for asking! Had a couple of contention offers, but they fell through during the government shutdown. So I'm still looking I've had a few more offers thrown at me, but still no job yet. 

Home right now visiting my mom; was having a lovely time. Had a little bit of drama with the crazy aunt today. You know how you always have that one relative who always wants to start drama around the holidays, well that's my aunt and it's always drama she wants to start with ME go figure.  Other than that all is well.

Wishing you and all the other bishes in the thread a lovely Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Thanksgiving Bishes!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Thanksgiving Dolls!


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Thanksgiving, Dolls!


----------



## caitlin1214

I sent a follow-up apology e-mail to the HR lady and I ended it with, hopefully we can meet again. 


So fingers crosses she gives me another time, because I can really do that job.


----------



## caitlin1214

What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving dinner?

(My parents and I are going to a family friend's house. I'm just waiting for them to get ready.)


----------



## chowlover2

I cooked, am dead. I am laying around all day Friday!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls! 

No shopping for me - well, maybe a little later when I drive to CVS - but right now it's the art museum and then Chinese food for dinner! 

(I haven't had steamed dumplings in FOREVER!)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls!
> 
> No shopping for me - well, maybe a little later when I drive to CVS - but right now it's the art museum and then Chinese food for dinner!
> 
> (I haven't had steamed dumplings in FOREVER!)


Me either, am doing Chinese as well-LOL! Is Murdoch's Mysteries still on in Canada?


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! I got bored so I headed out to the mall around 11:00. It wasn't too crowded. I didn't really see anything  I like so my wallet is happy.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Me either, am doing Chinese as well-LOL! Is Murdoch's Mysteries still on in Canada?



According to Wikipedia, it's in the middle of its seventh season.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> According to Wikipedia, it's in the middle of its seventh season.


You don't watch then do you? It was billed in the US as a cross between Downton Abbey and CSI. I quite like it. It's called the Artful Detective here on Ovation which is a dreadful title, but I like the show. It takes place in Toronto at the turn of the century when they were just starting forensic science. I like it, check it out.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sounds interesting. I should check it out. 



Sidebar: It wasn't as bad as other Thanksgivings, but I'm SO ready to leave tomorrow afternoon and get back to Canada.

She didn't so much as yell at me, but she yelled at my dad the first night back (he was supposed to heat up pie in the oven and put the actual dessert plate in the oven. When my mom freaked out about it, the plate broke.)

I hate hearing her yell at him like that (she uses the word "stupid" a lot), but he says he rather she yell like that at him instead of me.


On Friday, she snapped at me in the art museum (which she apologized for). 

And I visited my brother and his fiancee this afternoon (they loved the wallet and the bracelet!) and was interrogated about wedding details when I got home. Which is irritating, the only thing I know (which I've said multiple times) is that they're shooting for August as the wedding date. 

(And as childish as this is, I kept thinking, "Well, if he wanted you to know, he would have told you, wouldn't he?")

Last thing: Earlier this evening, I muttered to my dad that she wants them to try (once!) one of those wedding dance classes. My mom overheard the word "ceremony", demanded what was said, then launched into this story about how my brother is a wonderful dancer and how she doesn't get why he doesn't like dancing anymore. 

Then she snapped at me because she didn't like my reaction to the story. But what am I supposed to do with that? "He was a good dancer in middle school but stopped when he got to high school. I think he's a wonderful dancer and I don't understand why he won't dance"?

It doesn't matter what she thinks about his dancing, or lack thereof. What matters is whether or not he's actually comfortable dancing, and he's trying more and more to be comfortable on the dance floor.

I love her, but to quote Rachel from Friends, "Even a long lunch with her is taxing."


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Sounds interesting. I should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sidebar: It wasn't as bad as other Thanksgivings, but I'm SO ready to leave tomorrow afternoon and get back to Canada.
> 
> She didn't so much as yell at me, but she yelled at my dad the first night back (he was supposed to heat up pie in the oven and put the actual dessert plate in the oven. When my mom freaked out about it, the plate broke.)
> 
> I hate hearing her yell at him like that (she uses the word "stupid" a lot), but he says he rather she yell like that at him instead of me.
> 
> 
> On Friday, she snapped at me in the art museum (which she apologized for).
> 
> And I visited my brother and his fiancee this afternoon (they loved the wallet and the bracelet!) and was interrogated about wedding details when I got home. Which is irritating, the only thing I know (which I've said multiple times) is that they're shooting for August as the wedding date.
> 
> (And as childish as this is, I kept thinking, "Well, if he wanted you to know, he would have told you, wouldn't he?")
> 
> Last thing: Earlier this evening, I muttered to my dad that she wants them to try (once!) one of those wedding dance classes. My mom overheard the word "ceremony", demanded what was said, then launched into this story about how my brother is a wonderful dancer and how she doesn't get why he doesn't like dancing anymore.
> 
> Then she snapped at me because she didn't like my reaction to the story. But what am I supposed to do with that? "He was a good dancer in middle school but stopped when he got to high school. I think he's a wonderful dancer and I don't understand why he won't dance"?
> 
> It doesn't matter what she thinks about his dancing, or lack thereof. What matters is whether or not he's actually comfortable dancing, and he's trying more and more to be comfortable on the dance floor.
> 
> I love her, but to quote Rachel from Friends, "Even a long lunch with her is taxing."




I feel your pain Doll, reading about her is difficult. She reminds me of my BFF's brother's wife who is bi-polar. She really sounds like your Mom. My BFF and I call her Madame Queen because she wants everything her way no matter how ridiculous. Why she feel so entitled is beyond me.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I feel your pain Doll, reading about her is difficult. She reminds me of my BFF's brother's wife who is bi-polar. She really sounds like your Mom. My BFF and I call her Madame Queen because she wants everything her way no matter how ridiculous. *Why she feel so entitled is beyond me*.



Thanks, Doll.

And if I said the bolded, I would be labelled as disrespectful or a smartass.

(And saying, "Because I'm the mother" isn't good enough a reason. If he can't have normal conversation with you, what makes you think he wants you to know details about his wedding?) 

I also resent the implication that after spending time with my brother, I'm supposed to run straight home and report to Mommie about all the details. 

No, sorry. 



Hopefully I can see my brother and his fiancee when I come home for Christmas.  If that happens, my life coach and I can set up boundaries so I don't feel like the messenger girl every time I return from spending time with them.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Sounds interesting. I should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sidebar: It wasn't as bad as other Thanksgivings, but I'm SO ready to leave tomorrow afternoon and get back to Canada.
> 
> She didn't so much as yell at me, but she yelled at my dad the first night back (he was supposed to heat up pie in the oven and put the actual dessert plate in the oven. When my mom freaked out about it, the plate broke.)
> 
> I hate hearing her yell at him like that (she uses the word "stupid" a lot), but he says he rather she yell like that at him instead of me.
> 
> 
> On Friday, she snapped at me in the art museum (which she apologized for).
> 
> And I visited my brother and his fiancee this afternoon (they loved the wallet and the bracelet!) and was interrogated about wedding details when I got home. Which is irritating, the only thing I know (which I've said multiple times) is that they're shooting for August as the wedding date.
> 
> (And as childish as this is, I kept thinking, "Well, if he wanted you to know, he would have told you, wouldn't he?")
> 
> Last thing: Earlier this evening, I muttered to my dad that she wants them to try (once!) one of those wedding dance classes. My mom overheard the word "ceremony", demanded what was said, then launched into this story about how my brother is a wonderful dancer and how she doesn't get why he doesn't like dancing anymore.
> 
> Then she snapped at me because she didn't like my reaction to the story. But what am I supposed to do with that? "He was a good dancer in middle school but stopped when he got to high school. I think he's a wonderful dancer and I don't understand why he won't dance"?
> 
> It doesn't matter what she thinks about his dancing, or lack thereof. What matters is whether or not he's actually comfortable dancing, and he's trying more and more to be comfortable on the dance floor.
> 
> I love her, but to quote Rachel from Friends, "Even a long lunch with her is taxing."




I'm sorry you Thanksgiving was like that.  If you brother wanted to share with her, he would.  Times like this I'm glad my family is so small.  But even small gets attitude.  It was about noon on Thanksgiving, turkey was in the oven, I asked Baba if he'd like a muffin I made (dinner wasn't till 4) and he gave me "No.  I'm sick of all this food being shoved at me all Thanksgiving".  No idea what that was about,  he had a bowl of cereal, and then 2 hours later I made muffins, so I just bit my tongue and told myself, 'no idea what is going on right now' and shut up.  10 minutes later, he came over, wiped the pumpkin muffin crumbs from his mouth gave me a kiss and said "Great muffin Mom, when's dinner"  so go figure.  What ever we're going through at any given time, we have no idea where another person is at mentally.    

SugarB once told me when my mother was 'holiday nutso', she was a pan banger.  You know, in the kitchen slamming cabinets and pans.  My role had always been to engage her and try to ask what was wrong  that would be met with "Nothing. Go inside and sit down"  and more slamming.  SugarB said "Just stay here.  Don't acknowledge her misplaced anger.  You can't do anything to change her, it's her not you."  And from that moment on, the dynamics changed.  She was still slamming pots, but it wasn't my problem.  Maybe you can adapt that to your situation.  



chowlover2 said:


> I feel your pain Doll, reading about her is difficult. She reminds me of my BFF's brother's wife who is bi-polar. She really sounds like your Mom. My BFF and I call her Madame Queen because she wants everything her way no matter how ridiculous. Why she feel so entitled is beyond me.



Another classic case of 'why our mothers drive us crazy'.  Only adapt it to another female relative.  I also had a crazy B sister-in-law.  Put her and my mother in the same room and you needed the fire department, rescue squad and Swat team on standby.

Try to find and hold onto you zen.  My mantra became "it's not me it's them"  It's how I kept my own personal realm of sanity.




caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> And if I said the bolded, I would be labelled as disrespectful or a smartass.
> 
> (And saying, "Because I'm the mother" isn't good enough a reason. If he can't have normal conversation with you, what makes you think he wants you to know details about his wedding?)
> 
> I also resent the implication that after spending time with my brother, I'm supposed to run straight home and report to Mommie about all the details.
> 
> No, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can see my brother and his fiancee when I come home for Christmas.  If that happens, my life coach and I can set up boundaries so I don't feel like the messenger girl every time I return from spending time with them.



This is the opposite of how my brother was.  He used me as the messenger to anything he wanted my mother to know.  it was always "Koko, Diane and I want to get married in two weeks.  I'm going out for the afternoon, you tell her for me ok?"   


So Dolls how are you?  I left a little present in the Kim thread.  But go tinkle before you see it.  If you sing it out loud, you might wet you pants.  Hey, good time for Kris to sell her adult diapers.


----------



## chowlover2

I like that " it's not me it's them " mantra Coco!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I like that " it's not me it's them " mantra Coco!



Doll it's true.  My mother spent buttloads of cash for a shrink when I was just our of high school.  Finally, I asked my mother if she'd like to come with me.  (You know she did) and then showing the proper amount of respect, I said to my mom in front of the female shrink, Mom is there anything you'd like to see privately to the doctor?  She jumped at it, the Doc said are you sure, I said I'm sure.  45 minutes later, my shrink and my mother came out Shrink hugged me and whispered in my ear "It's not you sweetie, It's not you"  

You know what that was? Vindication with a capital Mom.  Apparently she also spilled to my shrink that I was abused as a child, and the shrink spent the next 3 years trying to lead me to that mental door to no avail.  I was a stubborn little thing.  So yes, the "It's not you it's them" is apparently a recognized therapeutic tool.   Ohh, a therapeutic tool,  I think that was another shrink I saw after my parents dies who said "You father didn't have to love you.  Why do you think that was your right?"  I told him off and that's the last one I saw, and my life has been so much better off without crackpots who take insurance.


----------



## Cocolo

Chow, glad you liked my little ditty.  It got edited, and rightfully so.  I had a momentary lapse.  The bulk of it is still there.  I should have edited it myself.  That would have been funnier.  


I'm sorry I haven't been around, had another fall, more pain meds,  Clumsy is my middle name.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the "It's not me, it's her" mantra.


I've been using it but her antics are still frustrating nonetheless. 

When I was home, she prefaced something she said to me with, "Now, don't get mad at me ...."

If she has to preface what she's going to say with that, she shouldn't say it. I told her that, but she said it anyway. 

She was reminding me to take a shower and wash my hair before Thanksgiving dinner. First of all, I don't stink. Second of all, I'm an adult and will shower when I damn well please. 

In the end, I showered, but didn't wash my hair. My hair was not greasy, and my hairstyle doesn't work well with freshly washed hair. I did the hair donut bun. When I do it, it's never as high and perfect as it is in the picture, but I like that it isn't. It's sort of my own spin on it. 
(I bought the donut in the first place because I used that as my hairstyle when I went as Holly Golightly for Halloween). 

I told her later that I didn't wash my hair that day and the reasoning behind it and she took that opportunity to tell me that she preferred my everyday,  more natural bun and that she saw it as an "older" hairstyle. I told her that I'm only saving it for fancy occasions. 

What I wanted to say to her was threefold: 1) I like it. Also, you're 71 years old. What do YOU know about fashion? 2) Lots of young celebrities are wearing their hair like that. How do you think I bought the "device" (as my dad called it when I told him how I did my bun) in the first place? They wouldn't be selling them if the style wasn't popular. 3) I don't recall asking what you thought of it and I don't care that you don't like it. And if I want to wear my hair like that again, I will. 


BONUS - 4) When I needed help taming the errant pieces of hair with bobby pins, why do you think I asked my dad for help with it? It was because I didn't want to hear what she thought about it because, once again, if I don't ask I don't care what you think.


In fact, if we end up going to Christmas mass I'm wearing it there, too. And if she says something, I'll give her a more tactful reply: "If I like it, Mom. It doesn't matter what you or anyone else thinks of it. Also, I'm not getting into this hair thing again. I can either go to church or change my hair, but you cannot have both things. Sometimes you forget, but I'm an adult. And as an adult (and a renounced Catholic to boot), I could have opted out of going to church but I'm going because I know it's important to you. But if you say one more word about my hair, I'm not going."

If it's not one thing with my hair, it's another - growing up, she didn't like how I didn't brush it properly or that I didn't use a mirror when I was styling it. 

Later on, she didn't like how I dyed it black or the length I had it.


And now this.  I know it's not me, it's her, but I'm just tired of her finding fault with everything I do and it's easier for me if I just avoid it. 

And if I can't avoid it I'll find other means of escaping. (Using my iPod on the way to church, for example.)


----------



## Lapis

Hey bishes! Sorry for being MIA, I'll just update and go read
The bits are amazing, both are doing excellent at school  they are the best things ever! They are 17 and 7 now ekkkk! 
Hubby's job is good.
MIL is still cray cray! She's currently freezing her azz off in NYC with her sister giving me a vacation from said crazy. 
I completed nanowrimo, it prompted me to sign up for some classes in the new year. 
What else? I got my tat cover for my birthday, still needs a 2nd sitting and it's much bigger than I originally was thinking about but I love it! And the purple lovers will love this, I'm dyeing my hair a deep purple


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> Hey bishes! Sorry for being MIA, I'll just update and go read
> The bits are amazing, both are doing excellent at school  they are the best things ever! They are 17 and 7 now ekkkk!
> Hubby's job is good.
> MIL is still cray cray! She's currently freezing her azz off in NYC with her sister giving me a vacation from said crazy.
> I completed nanowrimo, it prompted me to sign up for some classes in the new year.
> What else? I got my tat cover for my birthday, still needs a 2nd sitting and it's much bigger than I originally was thinking about but I love it! And the purple lovers will love this, I'm dyeing my hair a deep purple




It's been forever Doll! Glad to hear the Bits are doing well and you are getting a reprieve from your Mother in law. We need pics of the tat and the purple hair. You can't torment us like that!


----------



## Lapis

I'm doing the hair this week, the tat I don't want to take pics until after the 2nd sitting it's pretty but unfinished without the white and more red in the roses, crazy enough it's henna styled which Riri went off and did so of course now I see more females asking about the style  

How are you and the chows?


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.  Better hang here for a while.  It's the only safe place.    How you dolls been?  I spoke with Tweegy the other day.  She's hanging in and getting busy.  Redid her kitchen with purple.  Ok, one convert down.  Who's next?  A purple kitchen is a happy kitchen.


I'll be back and spelunk tomorrow.


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Dolls, what do you say about a Holiday Bish Bash?  Has the thrill of shopping gotten you down? 

Bah Humbug, but that's ok, coz it is my favorite holiday.


----------



## Cocolo

Can you say.........Bar's Open?


----------



## Cocolo

I invited a new person to the thread.  Let's loosen them up.  A trip behind the bar with the boys should do the trick.  

Hey, want to see the Holiday Buns?  I'll go get them.


----------



## Cocolo

Hmmm, forum crashed as I was posting.  Ok, here's a recap, not as good as the first post.


To protect the sensibilites of any new Bishes, even though we've posted this before without the ornamentation, I've added a blur strip AND the Christmas doodads, to cover, well to cove their doodads.







And let's drop some more tunes in this Bish and get the Bash a rockin.


And somebody get Chow over here.  Joe needs her to count the napkins behind the bar.


----------



## Cocolo

Lookie who popped in.  Kimmie's going to entertain you Bishes while I go decorate my house.






Keep the liquor and the music flowing, ok?  I'll be back.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Hey Dolls, what do you say about a Holiday Bish Bash?  Has the thrill of shopping gotten you down?



Someone say  Holiday Bish Bash??  Santa's here (although I think he's already been in the eggnog though)







I'm here - just let me finish getting ready for the holidays...


----------



## Ladybug09

He hit that car hard!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, I'm so bad.  Hysterically laughing at falling down dead drunk Santa.  I want to see the car after that hit.

Happy Holidays Bishes.   Too early for Kimmie's Jam?  better answer quickly before I grab the url.


----------



## Cocolo

Too late, here it goes.  What? It's not a Christmas Song?  Toss a little tinsel on it and it will pass.  Granted, it's no Oh Holy Night, but it's close.  Pass the Vodka Kansas.  Hey, where's Chow? SHe's usually up by now.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm here! Been crazy busy with my Ebay store! Let me head behind the bar where I can " count " napkins and pinch Joe's bottom!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> I'm here! Been crazy busy with my Ebay store! Let me head behind the bar where I can " count " napkins and pinch Joe's bottom!


Careful, he keeps the napkins on the shelf in front of him behind the bar if you catch my drift.


Trees done, Some nutckrackers are put out, luckily I have pictures from last year so I have a good blueprint of where things go.  Just have to get Baba to move his stereo back up to his room.  Taking up prime real estate Decoration-wise.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> Too late, here it goes.  What? It's not a Christmas Song?  Toss a little tinsel on it and it will pass.  Granted, it's no Oh Holy Night, but it's close.  Pass the Vodka Kansas.  Hey, where's Chow? SHe's usually up by now.




Heyyyyyyyy!  Kimmie's "no hit wonder" is my JAM!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Still jamming over here....


----------



## chowlover2

Where's Sassys? Am guessing Caitlin is still at work.


----------



## chowlover2

Look who popped in!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh wow, had forgotten about that.  So, is it Creepy J appearing twice, or have I had too much of the free booze?   Oooooooooh.  Margaritas.  Let's have the boys whip some up.

and we can dance to this.


----------



## chowlover2

Jonathan is going to be on a Millionaire Matchmaker tomorrow night, can 't wait to see him on a date!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 2427917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look who popped in!



He WISHES he looked like that. 



chowlover2 said:


> Jonathan is going to be on a Millionaire Matchmaker tomorrow night, can 't wait to see him on a date!



Oh goodness, I haven't decided yet if I want to watch that painful trainwreck.


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks for the heads up.  I was going to run out for bleach in the morning, but dollars to donuts, he shows up for the date with his own date.  His autographed version of Kim's very own blow up doll.  I think we posted pics of one a year or two back.  Bet THAT's his millionair matchup


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> He WISHES he looked like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness, I haven't decided yet if I want to watch that painful trainwreck.


I do! I can't wait!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey bishes! Party time! *grabs drink*


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Chantal!  Welcome to the new improved all season long Holiday Bish Bash.  Play us some tunes Chantall. Time to bring the boys back without that Plastic Surgery having Blonde hair dying Wedding Faker Kimmie!

I lost the bar! oh no.  How wild DID we get last night?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hey Chantal!  Welcome to the new improved all season long Holiday Bish Bash.  Play us some tunes Chantall. Time to bring the boys back without that Plastic Surgery having Blonde hair dying Wedding Faker Kimmie!
> 
> I lost the bar! oh no.  How wild DID we get last night?


Pretty wild, I don't remember anything from last night! Did someone roofie the drinks?


----------



## chantal1922

You bishes were partying hard!


----------



## chowlover2

It's been awhile since we had a Bish Bash! Had to make up for lost time!


----------



## chantal1922

<--- I brought a date to the bash :kiss:


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Jonathan is going to be on a Millionaire Matchmaker tomorrow night, can 't wait to see him on a date!



Oh no.  DId I miss him?  Is he looking for a guy or a Kimmie K wannabe?



Dayum Bishes, whoever was making those margaritas last night is the one who probably slipped a little sumpin sumpin extra in our drinks.  Jimmy Buffet began to play and that's all I remember.

Oh, and whoever had the red loubs, I apologize, I needed a paper bag but couldn't find one.


----------



## Cocolo

Nice date Chantal.  If we had a bar we could pants him and stick him behind it with the boys,

*Will whoever took the bar home, please bring it back?  No questions asked. *


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't have the bar but I can lend you a few of my boytoys to help get the party started.
*runs to look for misplaced handcuff keys*

Merry Christmas indeed, ladies!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh no.  DId I miss him?  Is he looking for a guy or a Kimmie K wannabe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum Bishes, whoever was making those margaritas last night is the one who probably slipped a little sumpin sumpin extra in our drinks.  Jimmy Buffet began to play and that's all I remember.
> 
> Oh, and whoever had the red loubs, I apologize, I needed a paper bag but couldn't find one.


It will be in reruns all week. As far as I know he's looking for a KK wannabe. I DVR'ed, but have yet to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't have the bar but I can lend you a few of my boytoys to help get the party started.
> *runs to look for misplaced handcuff keys*
> 
> Merry Christmas indeed, ladies!


Welcome Boys!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cocolo said:


> Oh no.  DId I miss him?  Is he looking for a guy or a Kimmie K wannabe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum Bishes, whoever was making those margaritas last night is the one who probably slipped a little sumpin sumpin extra in our drinks.  Jimmy Buffet began to play and that's all I remember.
> 
> Oh, and whoever had the red loubs, I apologize, I needed a paper bag but couldn't find one.



Are they red straussed 90 proratas? 'Cause those would be mine...




V0N1B2 said:


> I don't have the bar but I can lend you a few of my boytoys to help get the party started.
> *runs to look for misplaced handcuff keys*
> 
> Merry Christmas indeed, ladies!



Dear Santa,
I've been a very bad girl (See last night). Don't worry about presents, just bring yourself.  I'll bring the scotch whiskey....
Love,
Vintage


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> Are they red straussed 90 proratas? 'Cause those would be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa,
> I've been a very bad girl (See last night). Don't worry about presents, just bring yourself.  I'll bring the scotch whiskey....
> Love,
> Vintage


Welcome Home VL!


----------



## Vintage Leather

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome Home VL!



Thanks!  I missed the Bishes so much. I kept seeing tabloid headlines and thinking "Purfect Pumpkin Patch Princess...." And no one parties like the Bishes...

Just... Crazy life, ya know?


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> Thanks!  I missed the Bishes so much. I kept seeing tabloid headlines and thinking "Purfect Pumpkin Patch Princess...." And no one parties like the Bishes...
> 
> Just... Crazy life, ya know?


I do indeed!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Friday Bishes!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls! It's supposed to snow again tomorrow! I am making lemonade out of lemons by doing my Christmas baking this weekend.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls! 


My aunt and uncle took me out to dinner Wednesday night. (It was my cousin's birthday on Sunday and mine is this upcoming Saturday.)


My friends are throwing me a party in Newmarket and I've got cake pops and champagne. (I'm gonna sip Vueve CIcquot like it's my birfday .... )

I wanted to order cupcakes and have them delieverd to my friends' place before the party, but I don't think I did enough research on it and I don't want to screw it up. So I figure we'll do cake pops for now, I'll find out more about the bakery and I'll order cupcakes for the next person in our group's birthday.


----------



## Cocolo

Vintage Leather said:


> Are they red straussed 90 proratas? 'Cause those would be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa,
> I've been a very bad girl (See last night). Don't worry about presents, just bring yourself.  I'll bring the scotch whiskey....
> Love,
> Vintage



Doll, I am so sorry, yup, they were yours.  I don't think you can get christmas party vomit out of them, so lemme see if I can find a new pair for you.


Merry Christmas.


And VON!  Thanks for the Christmas elves.  They're a little bigger than the ones we're used to.  


Ya know, I think Kimmie ran off with the bar.  We never should have let him come to the party.  Probably recognized it from it's days as the Midori bar.  Darn it.  Let me see if I can track it down.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls!
> 
> 
> My aunt and uncle took me out to dinner Wednesday night. (It was my cousin's birthday on Sunday and mine is this upcoming Saturday.)
> 
> 
> My friends are throwing me a party in Newmarket and I've got cake pops and champagne. (I'm gonna sip Vueve CIcquot like it's my birfday .... )
> 
> I wanted to order cupcakes and have them delieverd to my friends' place before the party, but I don't think I did enough research on it and I don't want to screw it up. So I figure we'll do cake pops for now, I'll find out more about the bakery and I'll order cupcakes for the next person in our group's birthday.




Happy Birthday Doll! Where's Coco? I think this calls for a Bish Birthday Bash!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cocolo said:


> Doll, I am so sorry, yup, they were yours.  I don't think you can get christmas party vomit out of them, so lemme see if I can find a new pair for you.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> And VON!  Thanks for the Christmas elves.  They're a little bigger than the ones we're used to.
> 
> 
> Ya know, I think Kimmie ran off with the bar.  We never should have let him come to the party.  Probably recognized it from it's days as the Midori bar.  Darn it.  Let me see if I can track it down.



Kimmie steals all the pretty men, doesn't she?  You just can't trust her.

As for the shoes - no worries.  First rule of drinking tequila is "never expect to come home with all your clothes"


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> Kimmie steals all the pretty men, doesn't she?  You just can't trust her.
> 
> As for the shoes - no worries.  First rule of drinking tequila is "never expect to come home with all your clothes"


 I die! Maybe Coco can make a sign with that motto and we can hang it over the bar!


----------



## caitlin1214

Today I got roses from my parents. 


In October, they brought me a robot vacuum (not a Roomba, a Neato) as an early birthday present. 

I call him Count Sucks-a-Lot.



... I asked for one.


----------



## V0N1B2

*Happy Birthday Caitln1214* 
*aaah I get the 1214 part now......


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Today I got roses from my parents.
> 
> 
> In October, they brought me a robot vacuum (not a Roomba, a Neato) as an early birthday present.
> 
> I call him Count Sucks-a-Lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I asked for one.



Hah Caitlin that made me lol.

Eta Happy Birthday!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll, Happy Birthday! Have a great time tonight! Spill all the details tomorrow!


----------



## chowlover2

I don't know where Coco was today, I've been doing Christmas baking. Let's get Caitlin's party started!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
first, the gifts!


----------



## chowlover2

Next, we'll open the bar and get some eye candy for you!


----------



## chowlover2

Look who's back! Maybe Jonathan will have a sex change with Bruce!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Seven sisters!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm done, off to dreamland! Enjoy ladies! Don't party too hard Caitlin!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Caitlin? I saw her Mayor boogieing down on TV tonight, what the heck is in the drinking water in Toronto?


----------



## Cocolo

I'm so sorry, I was in another thread and a little pup was nipping at my butt.  Party's not over.  It's just kicked back into gear.   I have the bish list in my old computer, and I know we have a lot of Christmas time birthdays, I'll see what I can dig up, and we'll get them all over here if we can.  (Who knows, we might even have a Christmas Miracle)   But first.

Happy Belated Birthday Caitlin!  










And Chow, what a wonderful party you've thrown.  You are top Bish in my Book.  Now, I'm going to spelunk to find the other Christmas time Bishes,  I'm thinking of one other very missed Centaur.  Maybe if we put out some stuff for her, she'll come in.  Lemme check.


----------



## chowlover2

I am beginning to think our Bishes have been abducted by aliens! First Tweegy, and now Sassys is MIA. And what happened to Caitlin? We didn't get to hear about her birthday bash last week. I have given up on CB, we have lost her to " goals ". You don't think she has abducted our Bishes and is forcing them to do hard labor do you??? Like constructing the runway for our airplane at CB's home???


----------



## chantal1922

Happy belated birthday Caitlin!


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm not sure what part of the city you're in Caitlin, but I hope you're keeping warm, have heat - all that stuff.
My bf is in the north part of Toronto (Hogg's Hollow) and he has limited utilities.
Apparently there were a lot of people at the mall today trying to keep warm and they were all sitting on the floor of the mall charging up their electronics.
Hope you're hunkered down with emphasis on the hunk part 
*Ice Storm - in case anyone didn't know*
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ice-snow-storm-hits-central-and-atlantic-canada-1.2473414


----------



## Ladybug09

Be safe Caitlin!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks for the party, Dolls!


(While my apartment had power, I didn't have internet or cable. Otherwise I would have totally partied with you Bishes.)


I'm at my parents' house now and I'll be flying back before New Years.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks for the party, Dolls!
> 
> 
> (While my apartment had power, I didn't have internet or cable. Otherwise I would have totally partied with you Bishes.)
> 
> 
> I'm at my parents' house now and I'll be flying back before New Years.




Stay strong Doll, we 're here if you need us! 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Lapis

Merry Christmas Dolls!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Merry Christmas, Dolls!


----------



## Ladybug09

Merry Christmas Bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

(Feel free to post your loot here!) 

I'll start. I got:


Empress Dowager Cixi: The Concubine Who Launched Modern China by Jung Chang 

Toggle to the Top and Sable Collar by Essie

Warm Me Up and Ski Slope Sweetie by OPI

WWF Canada Kormode Bear Plush

Cool Cats desk Calendar 

Grumpy Cat wall Calendar 

Chocolate Brown Uggs (the short boots - from my brother and his fiancee. We exchanged gifts over Thanksgiving and they were the wrong size. He's since sent the correct pair and they were wrapped up under the Christmas tree)

Disney DVDs: Robin Hood, Sleeping Beauty and The Little Mermaid

Titanic on DVD

Wellington Boots (Those will come soon. My dad and I are going to Nordstrom to check them out.)

New computer monitor

The Nightmare Before Christmas on DVD 

Funny story about the Wellingtons - My parents got me a jewelry box because my mom said she remembered my saying I wanted one. (I do, someday.) It's gorgeous but impractical for my apartment. I was disappointed I didn't see the boots under the tree and proposed to my dad that we return the box and get the boots instead. 


Afterwords, while talking to my mother, she said she thought the box was too big and I brought up what I talked about with my dad.

So I can get the boots - but instead of returning the jewelry box, she's going to keep it for herself.


----------



## chantal1922

Merry Christmas Dollies! Nice loot Caitlin! 
I got:
Pyrex set
Crock Pot Recipe box.
Bath and Body Works Mint Chocolate candle
Single serve blender
Various bath and body products
Two books by Oswald Chambers

I am heading out tomorrow to catch some sales.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm thankful for what I have Hopefully next year I'll have the type of job that'll get me Chanel, Gucci or Dior (albeit previously owned) under that tree.


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Kansashalo

Am I the only doll planning to shop tomorrow? lol


----------



## Ladybug09

No, my mom is on the train right now and she wants to go to the stores tmrrw. I live in a bigger city.


----------



## caitlin1214

Does ordering online count? Because I just ordered my boots! 


(My local stores didn't have them available for me to try on so we just got them directly from the website and put a rush on them to get them here overnight.)


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! I went out today and I was surprised the stores weren't crowded. Macy's had a pretty decent handbag sale. I snatched up this pink leather bag. I am not a fan of the TH logo but I love the color.


----------



## chowlover2

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls! I went out today and I was surprised the stores weren't crowded. Macy's had a pretty decent handbag sale. I snatched up this pink leather bag. I am not a fan of the TH logo but I love the color.
> View attachment 2442103


That's a beautiful bag Chantal! 


Glad to hear everyone had a good holiday, I spent today recovering! Had a great day with family and friends.


----------



## caitlin1214

My boots came, Dolls! They're gorgeous. (They fit over my calf - yay! - but I can't buckle them yet. Hopefully the more I wear them the more I'm able to buckle them. Or maybe I'll just wear big socks that fold over the edge of the boot so the open buckle is hidden.)


----------



## Cocolo

Gorgeous bag Chantal.  Love the color  Look over there--------------->  oh nothing.  Hey, what happened to your bag?  Ok, gotta run, just wanted to say hi [del]and swipe the pretty purse[/del]  Be back later, have to go diving in the thread to catch up.


----------



## chowlover2

I think I'm going to steal Caitlin's boots, it's cold here in PA...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hey Dolls! I hope everyone enjoyed time spent with their families and friends this month!


----------



## chowlover2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey Dolls! I hope everyone enjoyed time spent with their families and friends this month!


I did! It went fast didn't it?


----------



## Kansashalo

Just popping in to wish the dolls around the world...


----------



## chantal1922

Happy New Year Bishes!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls! Happy New Year!


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy New Year, Dolls! 


Let's make 2014 the Year of the Bishes!


----------



## Cocolo

I second that Caitlin.  Happy New Bishes.  Changing my home page to this thread.  So there is no excuse to not come in every day.     Happy 2014 Dolls.  Hoping this year is everything we want it to be.  

It's hard, because I feel Tweegy's absence.  But maybe if we all build it back to what it was, keeping it on the top of the first page, it will blossom and grow again.  

Hey Dolls, no one else understands us.  I plopped this in the both the Kris Jenner thread, and Kim's thread, and not one response.  Does this really need explaining?


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> I second that Caitlin.  Happy New Bishes.  Changing my home page to this thread.  So there is no excuse to not come in every day.     Happy 2014 Dolls.  Hoping this year is everything we want it to be.
> 
> It's hard, because I feel Tweegy's absence.  But maybe if we all build it back to what it was, keeping it on the top of the first page, it will blossom and grow again.
> 
> Hey Dolls, no one else understands us.  I plopped this in the both the Kris Jenner thread, and Kim's thread, and not one response.  Does this really need explaining?



That's reference to Kim and Ray-J using his mom's credit card, right?


----------



## Cocolo

Caitlin you are soooo smart. Yes, Kim and 'her sisters' (so I assumed Kris as well ) used Brandy Norwood's credit cards and ran up a poop load of bills.  I didn't know HE was involved, so I just thought with the blonde standing there with what looks like a list, while Kris sat there in all her despicable self, could have been that kind of situation.  

See, us Bishes are quick on the uptake.    Happy New Year Caitlin, what are your hopes for 2014?

Mine are to lose weight, increase my mobility and actually look for a job.  I'm reaching out to my biggest contact, sending him my demo, asking him to critique it for me, and then sending Ed back to editing with Alan's suggestions.  

Oh, and a biggie......to get Tweegs back in here.

Oh wait a minute, those sound like goals don't they?  Hmmmmm, may need a Bish 101 refresher course.  It's all Cobalt's fault.  Damn Bish got goals and moved on.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not into making New Year's resolutions, but I do have a couple of hopes for this year: 

I'd like a more permanent job (with more money and benefits). 


I'd also like to not be single for a while.


----------



## caitlin1214

My contract ends this Friday. After that I'll go back to job searching.


I'm trying to find the bright side, though: As much as I wish it was, I knew going in that the job might not be permanent. But the experience I got from this job will give me a better chance of finding something else. 

But while I'm not working, I've decided to go back to dance class: my usual pole class and there's a hip hop one I want to try.


I'm sick now, but I'm hoping to get better so I can try them next week. I marked them on my calendar.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> My contract ends this Friday. After that I'll go back to job searching.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the bright side, though: As much as I wish it was, I knew going in that the job might not be permanent. But the experience I got from this job will give me a better chance of finding something else.
> 
> But while I'm not working, I've decided to go back to dance class: my usual pole class and there's a hip hop one I want to try.
> 
> 
> I'm sick now, but I'm hoping to get better so I can try them next week. I marked them on my calendar.


Get better soon Caitlin! I'm sending you some virtual chicken soup!


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> My contract ends this Friday. After that I'll go back to job searching.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the bright side, though: As much as I wish it was, I knew going in that the job might not be permanent. But the experience I got from this job will give me a better chance of finding something else.
> 
> But while I'm not working, I've decided to go back to dance class: my usual pole class and there's a hip hop one I want to try.
> 
> 
> I'm sick now, but I'm hoping to get better so I can try them next week. I marked them on my calendar.



I am so living through you with your pole classes.  I would have loved to do that.  Enjoy it.  Who knows you may be giving special performances for one someday, and could end up with a pole in your 'sitting room' for his viewing pleasure.

Hope you feel better, and now that you have the experience, I'm sure another job, this time a permanent one, will be yours sooner.  You can do it.  Now go out there and get your future Doll.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> I am so living through you with your pole classes.  I would have loved to do that.  Enjoy it.  Who knows you may be giving special performances for one someday, and could end up with a pole in your 'sitting room' for his viewing pleasure.
> 
> Hope you feel better, and now that you have the experience, I'm sure another job, this time a permanent one, will be yours sooner.  You can do it.  Now go out there and get your future Doll.



Thanks, Doll. 


(If you're ever in Toronto, come to a class with me!)


----------



## Cocolo

uh, thanks doll, but with my back issues, I don't see myself on a pole any time soon.  So you learn and practice for all the Bishes.


----------



## chantal1922

You bishes snowed in? We only got a few inches here. Feel better Caitlin.


----------



## chowlover2

We got 9 inches. I feel like moving to California!


----------



## Cocolo

We got 12 plus.  Canadian GF still here,  going home tomorrow.  I'll sleep well tomorrow.  I guess I was flaky at 19, but I dont' think I was quite so ....so.....undecisive?  But I'm the last to stand in the way of puppy love.

No matter what I cooked, YES, I COOKED, she took a bite and was full.  Jeez, give a bish a complex.  Was it me, my cooking, or her being a flake?  I haven't had so much smoke blown up my A$$ since I walked a tightrope over a fire pit in the circus.


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> You bishes snowed in? We only got a few inches here. Feel better Caitlin.



Thanks, Doll. Still feeling a little blah, so I'm going to focus on getting better this weekend. 

No going out.

Too damned cold anyway. 


Starting Monday, back into the job search stuff.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> We got 12 plus.  Canadian GF still here,  going home tomorrow.  I'll sleep well tomorrow.  I guess I was flaky at 19, but I dont' think I was quite so ....so.....undecisive?  But I'm the last to stand in the way of puppy love.
> 
> No matter what I cooked, YES, I COOKED, she took a bite and was full.  Jeez, give a bish a complex.  Was it me, my cooking, or her being a flake?  I haven't had so much smoke blown up my A$$ since I walked a tightrope over a fire pit in the circus.


One bite, yikes! Is she the one who is a vegetarian?


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> One bite, yikes! Is she the one who is a vegetarian?



Yes,  And this morning, when her parents picked her up (they dropped her off on their way to visit a married daughter in Baltimore) her mother asked how it went (with trepidation in her voice) I said oh it was lovely....there was just one thing.  She didn't want to eat anything I cooked.  "Oh, she's been like that since she became a vegetarian. I don't cook for her anymore,  she takes care of herself"  Now, Eff me in the A## and call me stoopid, but isn't his something you mention when you drop her off?  I said "I hope I have enough things she can eat.  I stocked up on pasta, and mozzarella, salad, and whatever Pizza is left" and her mother said "Oh, she'll be fine then."  Isn't that where you tell me not to knock myself out cooking because she won't eat?  Sigh.

When they dropped her off, we knew they'd be tired from the drive, so I got 3 pizzas (who doesn't like NY Pizza?) and 2 trays of cold cut roll up wraps slices.  So the kids had pizza, they had pizza, they had the wraps, cookies and carrot cake.  Then, after they left I tried cooking all kinds of things, she'd take a bite and say "I'm good"  I don't even cook for the boys that much, what with my spine issues.  So, that was the worst of it.

Nice thing, she and Baba appear to love each other.  And I think back to what I was at 19, and this girl is a treasure.  :  But she's going to have to communicate with me, and not yes me to death only to not follow through.

I guess we'll go back to Canada this summer.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy New Year Bishes.
Cocolo: hopefully the girlfriend gets better and stands up for herself a bit more.  Well, not stands up for herself, but maybe speaks up.  She was probably nervous. (I hope)

Happy Birthday Ladybug09


----------



## Ladybug09

Thank you so much V0N1B2!!!! Its so cold, didn't really do anything today, but went out to dinner last night. I'm grateful for another year!


----------



## Cocolo

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy New Year Bishes.
> Cocolo: hopefully the girlfriend gets better and stands up for herself a bit more.  Well, not stands up for herself, but maybe speaks up.  She was probably nervous. (I hope)
> 
> Happy Birthday Ladybug09



Oh LadyBug.  Happy Happy Birthday Doll.  How was your day?  Cake? Presents? Male Strippers??  Spill doll.    Seriously, hope your birthday was fantastic.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Birthday Ladybug! It was a cold one wasn't it? Hope you stayed snug as a ladybug should and had a great day!


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Birthday, Ladybug!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks ladies...went out to brunch after church today. Had a very nice birthday weekend.


----------



## chantal1922

You bishes bundled up? Happy Birthday Ladybug! Coco you are the perfect hostess. Maybe the girlfriend was nervous.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks!!!!!!

Just let the dog out, it's Hella cold outside!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> I did! It went fast didn't it?


 

Yes it sure did, i'm ready for more days off!


----------



## caitlin1214

So my life coach's assignment was that I write a no holds barred letter to my mother that I wasn't supposed to send. 


My next letter she had me write was one I'm actually going to send, outlining any boundaries I wanted set up. 

It's written and edited, but I didn't want to send it before the holidays and I didn't want to send it too soon after. (I didn't want her to think I wrote it because of stuff that happened the night before I left.) 


Sidebar: My visit wasn't horrible and for the most part she was on her best behavior, except for the night before I left when we were driving home from dinner (and a cocktail I ordered hit me harder than I expected so i was a little bit tipsy). She took that opportunity to subtly hint about things in my life that she didn't approve of. I had a muttered discussion with my dad in the kitchen after I got back that ended with my saying, "If she doesn't like how I'm living my life, she can stay the hell away from me. Simple as that." She must have overheard that because on my way down to my room she wanted to say "one more thing". I didn't hear it because I had my headphones in (we stopped somewhere on the way home and while she went into the store, I took out my iPod and listened to it for the rest of the car ride) and it wasn't like I was going to take them out. 



Anyway, I'm seeing my life coach on Saturday and after that I'll send the letter: I'm sending one to her and one to my dad (with my brother BCC'd in). 

I try not to involve my brother in every little thing, but this is important. 


Without getting into the entire letter, here are the boundaries I've set up: 

 &#8226;	If you feel the need to send me letters, go ahead and send them, but I can't promise I'll read or respond. 

	&#8226;	When I talk to/visit [my brother] and [his fiancee], I want to see them. I am not there to be your message girl. When I saw them over Thanksgiving and got annoyed over your interrogations, you said you&#8217;re justified in knowing things about their wedding because &#8220;I&#8217;m the mother.&#8221; That wasn't a valid reason for you to know things about my love life. It&#8217;s also not a valid reason for you to know information about their wedding. 

	&#8226;	You may not like the way I'm handling my life sometimes. But here's the thing: it's my life, not yours. If I want your advice, I'll ask for it. But I won't listen if it's preemptively volunteered.

	&#8226;	If you're worried about how I'm handling something, talk to Dad and he can talk to me. Do not call me immediately after I have hung up with Dad, because it accomplishes nothing. I won't pick up if I know it's you, and I won't listen to any message you leave.


----------



## caitlin1214

I added the follow-up phone call part after my mom made one (yet again after I've repeatedly asked her not to) after finding out I was sick on New Year's Eve. 

(I only know she called, because I found a message on my phone, one I didn't listen to. (Thank God for visual voice mail.) But I did glance at it. Something long and rambling about getting a flu shot.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I added the follow-up phone call part after my mom made one (yet again after I've repeatedly asked her not to) after finding out I was sick on New Year's Eve.
> 
> (I only know she called, because I found a message on my phone, one I didn't listen to. (Thank God for visual voice mail.) But I did glance at it. Something long and rambling about getting a flu shot.)


Sounds like a good plan Caitlin! How you making out with this Polar Vortex? It was 30 here today and I feel like breaking out my swimwear after the last 2 days...


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Sounds like a good plan Caitlin! How you making out with this Polar Vortex? It was 30 here today and I feel like breaking out my swimwear after the last 2 days...



Pretty well.

I'm not working (my contract ended) so I'm staying home and not leaving the apartment unless I absolutely have to. 


I also put an extra blanket on my bed and I wear slippers around my apartment.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Pretty well.
> 
> I'm not working (my contract ended) so I'm staying home and not leaving the apartment unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> 
> I also put an extra blanket on my bed and I wear slippers around my apartment.


It was nasty down here, last 2 days was like 13 below with the wind chill. The Chowdren are kind of mad at me as I ration their time outside. My girl hates the wind, so an hour and she knocks on the door. My boy is part wooly mammoth and I drag him in after 2 hrs, warm them up and let them out again. Ii got up to 35 today, so they may be able to sleep outside tonight, fingers crossed. My girl who is such a Bish will come in when I am sound asleep and bark at me because she wants to be out. If I chase her she will come back and repeat. She can be such a PITA when she wants to get her way ( why should I expect any less of her since I am her Mom )


----------



## chowlover2

It's going to be 60 on Saturday Coco, I think it's time to open the pool! LOL!


----------



## Cocolo

Brrrrrr.  Not 60 here.  So, no pool party yet....BUT.  How about a bish bash Friday?  I'd like to offer Intervention Friday.

I've been the K threads alot,  and think since people actually think that Kim cares about what people think, we toss her an intervention, against lies, fakery and photoshop.   What do you think? She doesn't have a booze problem, so we'll open the bar,  maybe let her go count the napkins with Joe behind the bar.  Might even loosen her up a little.

We'll convince her that for all the fibs she told, her nose hasn't grown a milimeter, so no need to shade, contour and partake in preventive dentistry.  That sort of thing.

i mean if it's all Kim I guess we 'could' have it in gossip, but do any of us really want to step in it?  we can naturally invite everyone from the Kim thread.  Now, it has to be positive.  Like she's so fantastic  losing so much baby weight, and looks good, so she doesn't have to modify her pictures to look even better.    And we can get out the calculator, and show her that if she 'only gained about 35 pounds' then she couldn't possibly have lost 50 to get down to her pre-pregnancy weight.  

And the hair, she can go two ways, either cut it all off and try to let it grow in fuller, or cut it all off, and buy a wig collection to rival Dolly or Cher's.


And on the slim chance that we'll run out of things for her intervention, we can intervent any of them.  Open it up to all the Kardashians.  Ooooooh Miley.  We can do Miley (like half the 7th fleet).  We can intervent them all.

So, anyone in?  Remember only positive thoughts.  (or do I not know how and intervention goes?)


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Brrrrrr.  Not 60 here.  So, no pool party yet....BUT.  How about a bish bash Friday?  I'd like to offer Intervention Friday.
> 
> I've been the K threads alot,  and think since people actually think that Kim cares about what people think, we toss her an intervention, against lies, fakery and photoshop.   What do you think? She doesn't have a booze problem, so we'll open the bar,  maybe let her go count the napkins with Joe behind the bar.  Might even loosen her up a little.
> 
> We'll convince her that for all the fibs she told, her nose hasn't grown a milimeter, so no need to shade, contour and partake in preventive dentistry.  That sort of thing.
> 
> i mean if it's all Kim I guess we 'could' have it in gossip, but do any of us really want to step in it?  we can naturally invite everyone from the Kim thread.  Now, it has to be positive.  Like she's so fantastic  losing so much baby weight, and looks good, so she doesn't have to modify her pictures to look even better.    And we can get out the calculator, and show her that if she 'only gained about 35 pounds' then she couldn't possibly have lost 50 to get down to her pre-pregnancy weight.
> 
> And the hair, she can go two ways, either cut it all off and try to let it grow in fuller, or cut it all off, and buy a wig collection to rival Dolly or Cher's.
> 
> 
> And on the slim chance that we'll run out of things for her intervention, we can intervent any of them.  Open it up to all the Kardashians.  Ooooooh Miley.  We can do Miley (like half the 7th fleet).  We can intervent them all.
> 
> So, anyone in?  Remember only positive thoughts.  (or do I not know how and intervention goes?)


Yeah! A Bash!


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Yeah! A Bash!



I've seen Interventions on How I met your mother, and they always have a banner.  What should the banner say?

Happy Intervention Fame Hos?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I've seen Interventions on How I met your mother, and they always have a banner.  What should the banner say?
> 
> Happy Intervention Fame Hos?


Yes, that would be perfect!


----------



## Cocolo

Hey Dolls, let's get this place ready for the Fame Hos.  
Now, how do we do this?  Open the Bar, and then post
pictures showing the Fame Hos at their Fame Hoeiest?

I saw we need Kim, and Kris of kourse.  All the Teen Moms from that show.  who else?  Damn, we should have planned a Fame Ho Parade, and grabbed them all that way.

Hey, that's it.  We'll start with a Fame Ho Parade..  Somebody start while I get the bar ready.​


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hey Dolls, let's get this place ready for the Fame Hos.
> Now, how do we do this?  Open the Bar, and then post
> pictures showing the Fame Hos at their Fame Hoeiest?
> 
> I saw we need Kim, and Kris of kourse.  All the Teen Moms from that show.  who else?  Damn, we should have planned a Fame Ho Parade, and grabbed them all that way.
> 
> Hey, that's it.  We'll start with a Fame Ho Parade..  Somebody start while I get the bar ready.​


I think Kris is the fameho-iest! And what do you think she was there to talk about? Nicole Simpson's murder & OJ. That was at least 20 years, get over it already. News in Kklanland must be slow to drag saintly Rob Sr out again. 


Khloe's impending divorce has produce barely a ripple. The 2 young ones aren't doing anything newsworthy, and Kanye has Kim and himself on lockdown. And then there is poor Sox. Hopefully he is in Miami with his baby and baby mama.


----------



## Cocolo

Ugh, I have to tear my house apart quietly and look for one of my credit cards.  I use it all the time at the supermarket, and it's just missing.  UGH.  I don't want a lecture, so I'm going to look through all y purses.    Hopefully be back soon.

I saw the interview online, and wow.  Why bring it up after all this time?  Something's fishy.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Ugh, I have to tear my house apart quietly and look for one of my credit cards.  I use it all the time at the supermarket, and it's just missing.  UGH.  I don't want a lecture, so I'm going to look through all y purses.    Hopefully be back soon.
> 
> I saw the interview online, and wow.  Why bring it up after all this time?  Something's fishy.


Here's hoping the CC just slipped out of your bag Coco! 


Kris was surprisingly demur wasn't she? No idea why she is talking now except she wants the attention. Maybe Bruce didn't want her talking about it?


----------



## caitlin1214

So I was on my way to see my life coach when I slipped on the ice and landed on my wrist.

I thought it was a really bad sprain since my wrist was swollen.


After x-rays the doctor determined that it was broken and they would have to put me under to reset it.

(Good thing I hadn't eaten. I was going to get a muffin or something and split it with my life coach at our meeting.)

They told me that there's a 50% chance it wouldn't take. If that happened they"d have to do surgery,

Turns out it set and they sent me home.

I have an upcoming appointment with a doctor at the fracture clinic on the 24th.


My left arm is in a hard cast and I'm typing this one-handed.


----------



## V0N1B2

Awww bummer Caitlin.  I'm sorry.  
Bailey's and Ice Cream for the next week.  Bishes orders.


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> Awww bummer Caitlin.  I'm sorry.
> Bailey's and Ice Cream for the next week.  Bishes orders.



Thanks, Doll.


(But I think I'll alter that to ice cream and Advil Extra Strength.)


----------



## caitlin1214

When the doctor said he was going to give me something stronger (than Advil) for the pain, I said "Okay, thank you," figuring that "Hooray" wouldn't have gone over too well.


I'm a Broken Bish.

It sucks, because I was looking forward to dance class next week and now no dancing until I talk to the bone doctor.


----------



## V0N1B2

We'll bring the dance class to you.
C'mon bishes, rally the troops.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So I was on my way to see my life coach when I slipped on the ice and landed on my wrist.
> 
> I thought it was a really bad sprain since my wrist was swollen.
> 
> 
> After x-rays the doctor determined that it was broken and they would have to put me under to reset it.
> 
> (Good thing I hadn't eaten. I was going to get a muffin or something and split it with my life coach at our meeting.)
> 
> They told me that there's a 50% chance it wouldn't take. If that happened they"d have to do surgery,
> 
> Turns out it set and they sent me home.
> 
> I have an upcoming appointment with a doctor at the fracture clinic on the 24th.
> 
> 
> My left arm is in a hard cast and I'm typing this one-handed.


ONG! That sucks Caitlin, hugs and virtual Vicodin headed your way!


----------



## V0N1B2

I hope your orthopaedic surgeon is at least a hottie.
I broke my leg three years ago and the one thing that kept me outta the psych ward was Dr. Delicious 
You've never seen anyone with a cast and on crutches, motor down snowy steps so fast and hightail it two hours to the city as when I needed to go see Dr. Baggoo 
At least you didn't hit your head or anything.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh Caitlin.  This completely sux.  I'm so sorry this happened to you.  And depending on what the 'extra' thing the doc gave you, maybe a little virtual midori is what you need to wash it down.  Let's see, if you're writst is broken, you can't grab the bottle(s) so here.  This should help.






Just strap it on, and you're good to go.  Feel Better doll.


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Dolls. I don't know what Dr. Fracture looks like. And that day, the only thing running through my head was, "This hurts like a mother." 


When I heard they"d give me something stronger I thought I'd be going home with a script. Turns out they meant they'd give me something to knock me out, although that was much appreciated, too. 

They did say I should get Advil Extra Strength in case I had pain. I bought store brand daytime formula (Daddy Bish says, whenever possible, get the store brand) and today I ventured out and bought Advil nighttime formula. (I couldn't find the store brand of that.)


----------



## V0N1B2

You just walk into that fracture clinic and with your good arm, you give 'em one of these...


----------



## Ladybug09

Yikes so sorry the hear of your fall Caitlin, get better!


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Bishes,

Hopefully this will be the last of my broken bones from ice. (Last time was the humerus, same arm, in 2007.)

My dad ordered spikes to go on my snow boots and had them sent to me.

And until I can use both my hands I can use my Uggs slippers. 

When I was home for Christmas, my dad going to helped me cut  my old Uggs into slippers so that when I finally get my tattoo finished, I can keep my foot warm while I'm healing.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Dolls. I don't know what Dr. Fracture looks like. And that day, the only thing running through my head was, "This hurts like a mother."
> 
> 
> When I heard they"d give me something stronger I thought I'd be going home with a script. Turns out they meant they'd give me something to knock me out, although that was much appreciated, too.
> 
> They did say I should get Advil Extra Strength in case I had pain. I bought store brand daytime formula (Daddy Bish says, whenever possible, get the store brand) and today I ventured out and bought Advil nighttime formula. (I couldn't find the store brand of that.)



Doll, you're in toronto? Why not just get Tylenol with codeine from any drugstore?
SugarBs toothache hurt when we were there, and he was nervous, so I just went up and said "I'm looking for the tylenol #1"  She said Oh, it's back here, but you don't need a script.  You want 100 or 150?  I didn't want to seem piggish so I said 100, bought it and handed it to my sweetie.  Same amount of codeine, as the hydrocodone in my vicodin.  7.5 I believe.  Only difference is, I'm sure my pills don't have caffeine.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Bishes,
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last of my broken bones from ice. (Last time was the humerus, same arm, in 2007.)
> 
> My dad ordered spikes to go on my snow boots and had them sent to me.
> 
> And until I can use both my hands I can use my Uggs slippers.
> 
> When I was home for Christmas, my dad going to helped me cut  my old Uggs into slippers so that when I finally get my tattoo finished, I can keep my foot warm while I'm healing.




I love your Dad, he 's such a sweetie! I'm glad you hit the jackpot with him since you didn't with your Mom.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll, you're in toronto? Why not just get Tylenol with codeine from any drugstore?
> 
> SugarBs toothache hurt when we were there, and he was nervous, so I just went up and said "I'm looking for the tylenol #1"  She said Oh, it's back here, but you don't need a script.  You want 100 or 150?  I didn't want to seem piggish so I said 100, bought it and handed it to my sweetie.  Same amount of codeine, as the hydrocodone in my vicodin.  7.5 I believe.  Only difference is, I'm sure my pills don't have caffeine.




You can get that over the counter in CA? Incredible!


----------



## Cocolo

We bought it in Ontario, and toronto is in Ontario? Yes?   Might be other parts of Canada but yeah. Oh, I remember I asked if she needed my drivers lic, and that's when she said I didn't need anything.    But yeah, still have a lot of the bottle up in the bathroom.  Just walk up and ask for it.  Not sure, but I think it's the same way in Washington State, and Maine.  Could be wrong, or that might have been a few years ago, but as of July 2013, it was an over the counter med in Canada.  At least Ontario.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Doll, you're in toronto? Why not just get Tylenol with codeine from any drugstore?
> SugarBs toothache hurt when we were there, and he was nervous, so I just went up and said "I'm looking for the tylenol #1"  She said Oh, it's back here, but you don't need a script.  You want 100 or 150?  I didn't want to seem piggish so I said 100, bought it and handed it to my sweetie.  Same amount of codeine, as the hydrocodone in my vicodin.  7.5 I believe.  Only difference is, I'm sure my pills don't have caffeine.



Thanks, Doll, but I think I'll stick with my Advils for now. I'll keep that in mind if I need something stronger.


----------



## caitlin1214

My cast:

(You van see my Uggs slippers in the background.)


----------



## V0N1B2

Cocolo said:


> We bought it in Ontario, and toronto is in Ontario? Yes?   Might be other parts of Canada but yeah. Oh, I remember I asked if she needed my drivers lic, and that's when she said I didn't need anything.    But yeah, still have a lot of the bottle up in the bathroom.  Just walk up and ask for it.  Not sure, but I think it's the same way in Washington State, and Maine.  Could be wrong, or that might have been a few years ago, but as of July 2013, it was an over the counter med in Canada.  At least Ontario.



You can get cough syrup (I think it's Robitussin) OTC with Codeine in it as well.  It's behind the counter at the phamacy but no prescription needed.  Well maybe they don't just hand it over if you're all twitchy and have "crazy eyes" 

Aww Caitlin, I was hoping to see a really cool purple cast or something?  In my next life I'm going to invent transparent mesh "sleeves" that fit over casts to make it look like you've got some badass tattoos.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> My cast:
> 
> (You van see my Uggs slippers in the background.)


That's a big cast Doll, how are you feeling? Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Ladybug09

That is big!


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> Aww Caitlin, I was hoping to see a really cool purple cast or something?  In my next life I'm going to invent transparent mesh "sleeves" that fit over casts to make it look like you've got some badass tattoos.



If I had the choice Doll, I would have picked purple (or black).
Next best thing, though, I took an old fishnet knee-high, cut off the top and bottom and stretched it over my cast. 



chowlover2 said:


> That's a big cast Doll, how are you feeling? Sending lots of hugs your way.



Thanks, Doll.

I'm sore sometimes but that's where the Advil comes in.  

It's frustrating having to adjust how I do things or being unable to do things.  (A small blessing is that I didn't break the right one. I'm right-handed. I couldn't imagine having to do everything with my left hand.)

Thanks for the well-wishes, Dolls.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> If I had the choice Doll, I would have picked purple (or black).
> Next best thing, though, I took an old fishnet knee-high, cut off the top and bottom and stretched it over my cast.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> I'm sore sometimes but that's where the Advil comes in.
> 
> It's frustrating having to adjust how I do things or being unable to do things.  (A small blessing is that I didn't break the right one. I'm right-handed. I couldn't imagine having to do everything with my left hand.)
> 
> Thanks for the well-wishes, Dolls.


That's looks cool Caitlin, what a good idea. How long do you have to wear it?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's looks cool Caitlin, what a good idea. How long do you have to wear it?



Thanks, Doll. 
Don't know. I can find out at my fracture clinic appointment.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> Don't know. I can find out at my fracture clinic appointment.


Are you still working, or is your contract finished?


----------



## caitlin1214

My contract ended on the 3rd.


So it's not like I'm missing work, or anything.


----------



## chowlover2

It's a good time to stay in and hibernate then. That's what I'm doing. 


I saw the big deal spine Dr today and am happy about the results. I have to get an MRI, and I have another appt Feb 4. Dr said I have spinal stenosis and 3 herniated discs. I will probably wind up getting a shot in my back come Feb. The  Dr is taking a vacation, so that's why I have to wait so long for another appt. I am over this sciatic nerve pain in my right leg, just when I think I have it 100% pain free, something happens and it kicks me in the butt again. I'm just relieved this stuff is fixable.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm afraid to apply for anything new because what if I get called in for an interview?

Showering would be difficult, forget about putting on a bra, my outfit choices are limited.

I can't exactly go in sweatpants.


I don't feel on top of my game right now.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I saw the big deal spine Dr today and am happy about the results. I have to get an MRI, and I have another appt Feb 4. Dr said I have spinal stenosis and 3 herniated discs. I will probably wind up getting a shot in my back come Feb. The  Dr is taking a vacation, so that's why I have to wait so long for another appt. I am over this sciatic nerve pain in my right leg, just when I think I have it 100% pain free, something happens and it kicks me in the butt again. I'm just relieved this stuff is fixable.



Sucks about your pain, Doll, but it is great that it's fixable.


----------



## chowlover2

Yeah, I'm relieved to say the least.


----------



## caitlin1214

I discussed this with my dad and he said that I should apply, and if I am called for an interview, I should be honest and tell them about my wrist.

Some might balk, but if a company really wants to hire me, they'd be willing to wait until I'm healed.


----------



## chowlover2

I am over this winter weather! A foot of snow by the time this storm is over, I'll be shoveling tomorrow! UGH! Come on spring!


----------



## caitlin1214

Bad news: they had to press on my arm really hard to reposition the bone and they're not entirely sure I don't need surgery (they want to see how my x-rays look next week). Good news: my cast is purple.


I don't like the idea of it needing surgery, either. Plus, on a completely superficial level, I don't like the possibility of the scar ruining my ankh tattoo on that wrist.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Bad news: they had to press on my arm really hard to reposition the bone and they're not entirely sure I don't need surgery (they want to see how my x-rays look next week). Good news: my cast is purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the idea of it needing surgery, either. Plus, on a completely superficial level, I don't like the possibility of the scar ruining my ankh tattoo on that wrist.



Doll, I'm sorry you're having such a bad time. Don't blame you for not wanting surgery. Will keep you in my prayers that you don't need oo.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Bad news: they had to press on my arm really hard to reposition the bone and they're not entirely sure I don't need surgery (they want to see how my x-rays look next week). Good news: my cast is purple.
> 
> 
> I don't like the idea of it needing surgery, either. Plus, on a completely superficial level, I don't like the possibility of the scar ruining my ankh tattoo on that wrist.



Did someone say Purple?  Oh Caitlin, I'm so sorry about your wrist. If you do need the surgery, then chin up it's probably for the best, and in the meantime......Purple Cast! 

Don't worry about the tat, I'm sure the doctors can't fix it up without wrecking the ink.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Bad news: they had to press on my arm really hard to reposition the bone and they're not entirely sure I don't need surgery (they want to see how my x-rays look next week). Good news: my cast is purple.
> 
> 
> I don't like the idea of it needing surgery, either. Plus, on a completely superficial level, I don't like the possibility of the scar ruining my ankh tattoo on that wrist.


The purple cast rocks! How are you doing? I can't imagine how hard it must be to do everyday things, like getting dressed. Do you have anyone who can help you out?


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. 

I'm managing pretty well. There's no one here to help me, so I make do: I skip what's incredibly difficult and find shortcuts to make other things easier. 

There's also nice people out there to help me: I went to see Saving Mr. Banks last week and was trying to figure out how to take my popcorn and drink into the theatre and the ticket lady took my drink and went with me into the movie.


At my fracture clinic appointment there was some confusion because a mom and her teenage son had the same last name as I did (no relation - different spelling).


They cut me out of my splint and set me up in a traction tower while they were preparing the plaster for my next cast. 

The person in the next bed left (with her purple cast, which led me to ask, "Do I get one, too?" the cast guy said I wouldn't. Not because he was being mean, but because the doctor wanted me in plaster.)

While I was waiting, the woman and her son came in and he took the now unoccupied bed next to me. We all made conversation and when they started manipulating the bone the mom came over and held my hand.


----------



## caitlin1214

I ended up with purple because when the doctor came in, he started pressing on my wrist, too. Really hard. To the point where I let out a "Son of a . . . OW!" 


Then the doctor left and the cast guy went to put one more layer on my arm. He then asked if I could choose any color, which one would I pick? 


I told my dad I keep talking about surgery because there's a chance that i could have it and I want to plan ahead. I want to be ready for either scenario: 

I'd love my dad there. If that's not doable, I'd like my aunt there. I want to recover in my apartment, but I like the idea of someone being there for me and taking me home. 

Hopefully, they can make the incision along the ankh, instead of right across it.


If I don't need surgery and they're changing my cast to entire fiberglass, I'd like to switch from purple to black.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls.
> 
> I'm managing pretty well. There's no one here to help me, so I make do: I skip what's incredibly difficult and find shortcuts to make other things easier.
> 
> There's also nice people out there to help me: I went to see Saving Mr. Banks last week and was trying to figure out how to take my popcorn and drink into the theatre and the ticket lady took my drink and went with me into the movie.
> 
> 
> At my fracture clinic appointment there was some confusion because a mom and her teenage son had the same last name as I did (no relation - different spelling).
> 
> 
> They cut me out of my splint and set me up in a traction tower while they were preparing the plaster for my next cast.
> 
> The person in the next bed left (with her purple cast, which led me to ask, "Do I get one, too?" the cast guy said I wouldn't. Not because he was being mean, but because the doctor wanted me in plaster.)
> 
> While I was waiting, the woman and her son came in and he took the now unoccupied bed next to me. We all made conversation and when they started manipulating the bone the mom came over and held my hand.


I'm glad you're managing Doll. When will they know if they have to operate? I never had a cast, so I didn't realize they had to put your arm in traction to do so. Makes perfect sense. I broke a bone in my foot, but only had to wear a wooden shoe for 6 weeks. This cold, nasty weather sure isn't helping how you are feeling either. I think it's a good thing you aren't working right now. How is your arm feeling in the new cast?


----------



## caitlin1214

They'll know on Thursday. 


I might need surgery, because when I fell, I landed on my butt and the palm of my hand (which not only led the bone to break but move into an incorrect position).

As it's healing, the bone has the tendency to want to slide back to its incorrect position. That's why they pressed on my wrist before they put the new cast on. 

(That's what surgery will correct if this new cast doesn't do it.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> They'll know on Thursday.
> 
> 
> I might need surgery, because when I fell, I landed on my butt and the palm of my hand (which not only led the bone to break but move into an incorrect position).
> 
> As it's healing, the bone has the tendency to want to slide back to its incorrect position. That's why they pressed on my wrist before they put the new cast on.
> 
> (That's what surgery will correct if this new cast doesn't do it.)


Fingers crossed for you Doll! I had a spill like that a few weeks back, but my ample bottom took the brunt of the fall and I was in the snow.


----------



## caitlin1214

I was on the pavement. It was a combination of ice and the fact that the sidewalk sloped downward.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!   

This IS NOT A DRILL!







OMG, guess what I heard....







Our Kimmie Kakes is having another TELEVISED wedding for the show again!   Her and her beau Kanye will be coming together as one this summer - so the revolution will be televised!!!



> Kim persuaded Kanye to let the cameras roll because E! will pick up most of the cost of the wedding and its a lot easier for a network to deal with logistics of a foreign wedding than if it were just the two of them planning it," a source told Radar. Adding, Even though Kims marriage to Kris [Humphries] was a disaster, she was very happy with how the wedding and reception turned out."
Click to expand...



We need to get to planning!


----------



## chowlover2

We have already started! Coco has made the commemorative tea kup and is working on tea towels as we speak. She has also created a signature fragrance for the pair, Feign! And is busy rounding up glitter donkeys as we speak. Coco has been busy, such a lot to do before the Wedding of the Century #3!


I wonder if Riccardo is busy making the wedding gown of the century? Black leather and tulle no doubt for Kim and for Kanye a kilt. What will "Lil Seaweed wear??? Baby leather jogging pants??? Perhaps the sisters will start a Bridesmaid revolution with crop top bridesmaid dresses???


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh lawd, if Ricardo is designing her gown, I can only imagine the monstrosity he has cooked up for Kimmie.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning!

I'm hoping our southern dolls are safe and warm right now.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls!  I knew Kakes and Kanye would film the wedding! They both love the media too pass this deal up. Plus I think Kanye's wallet took a major hit with his failed fashion venture. Feel better Caitlin.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kansashalo said:


> Oh lawd, if Ricardo is designing her gown, I can only imagine the monstrosity he has cooked up for Kimmie.



Take the gown she wore to the Met Ball but imagine it white and then add a veil.


----------



## caitlin1214

chantal1922 said:


> Hey Dolls!  I knew Kakes and Kanye would film the wedding! They both love the media too pass this deal up. Plus I think Kanye's wallet took a major hit with his failed fashion venture. Feel better Caitlin.



Thanks, Doll. 

My fracture clinic appointment is tomorrow and I'll let everyone know how it goes.



Whether it be by surgery or another cast, I just want use of my wrist back. 

Thank God I'm back to being able to type with both hands.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!

Sending healing prayers and vibes to Caitlin and any other bish that needs it. 


So how is everyone doing this Thursday morning?


----------



## chowlover2

We 're still I the deep chill here in PA. Supposed to hit 32 tomorrow. Here's hoping Caitlin gets good news today and the fracture is healing properly.


----------



## caitlin1214

Bad news: I need surgery. Good news: I'll have mobility in my wrist. I wouldn't if I just let my wrist heal without doing anything else. (Plus, the scar won't be dead center, so it won't go through my ankh. I asked.)

It's happening sometime next week, either a Tuesday or a Friday, but they want me to come to a pre-op appointment first. 




They were behind on my appointments, so I was waiting. Both for the x-ray and to actually talk to the doctor. 


While I was waiting, I snapped a picture of my x-ray. This was taken with my arm on its side, so you're not seeing the fracture. 

Just to the right of the yellow line is where the problem is.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd rather not have the surgery, but I want mobility in my wrist again. 

I don't want to wear this cast anymore. 

I want to take proper showers/baths and I want to go back to dance class. (I refilled my punch card. Now I just have to get better so I can go back.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd rather not have the surgery, but I want mobility in my wrist again.
> 
> I don't want to wear this cast anymore.
> 
> I want to take proper showers/baths and I want to go back to dance class. (I refilled my punch card. Now I just have to get better so I can go back.)


Hey Doll, was just going to PM you to see what was up. You need mobility, so surgery it is. Do they have to put screws or anything in there? How long will it take to heal? Is it done outpatient or will you have to stay overnight? 


I may be joining you in the surgery department. I've been having back issues for the last year and they have become nasty as of late. Like I was climbing steps before Christmas and my hip just gave out. Luckily I was ok, but I live be myself as well, and a Bish has to be on top of things. Anyway, I went to my Ortho Dr first to make sure my hip was ok, and it was. Then I went to this spine surgeon whose preliminary diagnosis is spinal stenosis. Basically, as you age your spinal column can narrow and nerves impulses can't make it through properly. I have major arthritis in my lower spine ( I have been in 11 rear end car collisions ) So arthritic bits are probably getting in the way of the spinal column. Also have had sciatic nerve problems the last year ( I feel like 100 yrs old saying that-when I was a kid I always remember old people talking about their sciatic nerve ) and I'm not that old. That's where all the arthritis comes into play. Actually, the spinal stenosis happens to almost everyone as they age, it's just early in my case. I imagine I will possibly get a cortisone shot in my spine to start out ( good times ) or need surgery to remove the bits that are causing trouble. I should know when I see Dr next Tue. This winter is not helping things at all. The cold has everything all worked up and the snow is killing me cause I have to shovel. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, was just going to PM you to see what was up. You need mobility, so surgery it is. Do they have to put screws or anything in there? How long will it take to heal? Is it done outpatient or will you have to stay overnight?
> 
> 
> I may be joining you in the surgery department. I've been having back issues for the last year and they have become nasty as of late. Like I was climbing steps before Christmas and my hip just gave out. Luckily I was ok, but I live be myself as well, and a Bish has to be on top of things. Anyway, I went to my Ortho Dr first to make sure my hip was ok, and it was. Then I went to this spine surgeon whose preliminary diagnosis is spinal stenosis. Basically, as you age your spinal column can narrow and nerves impulses can't make it through properly. I have major arthritis in my lower spine ( I have been in 11 rear end car collisions ) So arthritic bits are probably getting in the way of the spinal column. Also have had sciatic nerve problems the last year ( I feel like 100 yrs old saying that-when I was a kid I always remember old people talking about their sciatic nerve ) and I'm not that old. That's where all the arthritis comes into play. Actually, the spinal stenosis happens to almost everyone as they age, it's just early in my case. I imagine I will possibly get a cortisone shot in my spine to start out ( good times ) or need surgery to remove the bits that are causing trouble. I should know when I see Dr next Tue. This winter is not helping things at all. The cold has everything all worked up and the snow is killing me cause I have to shovel. Come on Spring!!!



Sucks about your back, Doll.


They're going to put a plate and screws in my wrist. 

I've read about this type of surgery (and watched a video of the procedure). Based on what I've read and seen, the whole thing should take an hour a half and it should take about 2 to 3 weeks to heal. 

The doctor said that, whenever possible, they try to incorporate people's tattoos into the incision. 

I'm assuming they'll let me go home once I'm no longer groggy. 

My parents are gong to be in Florida, so Daddy Bish probably won't be there (as much as I'd like him to be) but my mom is going to talk to my aunt. She can take me home.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Sucks about your back, Doll.
> 
> 
> They're going to put a plate and screws in my wrist.
> 
> I've read about this type of surgery (and watched a video of the procedure). Based on what I've read and seen, the whole thing should take an hour a half and it should take about 2 to 3 weeks to heal.
> 
> The doctor said that, whenever possible, they try to incorporate people's tattoos into the incision.
> 
> I'm assuming they'll let me go home once I'm no longer groggy.
> 
> My parents are gong to be in Florida, so Daddy Bish probably won't be there (as much as I'd like him to be) but my mom is going to talk to my aunt. She can take me home.


My BFF had a plate and screws in her ankle and had good luck. When she finished healing they told her she was lucky they didn't have to amputate her lower leg the break was that bad. It sounds like your Drs are on top of things that they are going in to operate. It's been about 30 yrs for her and she is still going strong! Sucks about your Dad, but hopefully your Aunt will take you home. This has been a nasty winter. We're here for you Doll. I wish I lived closer, I'd pick you up and take you myself!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> My BFF had a plate and screws in her ankle and had good luck. When she finished healing they told her she was lucky they didn't have to amputate her lower leg the break was that bad. It sounds like your Drs are on top of things that they are going in to operate. It's been about 30 yrs for her and she is still going strong! Sucks about your Dad, but hopefully your Aunt will take you home. This has been a nasty winter. We're here for you Doll. I wish I lived closer, I'd pick you up and take you myself!



Thanks, Doll 


My parents think I'd be better off staying at my aunt's for one or two days afterwards so I'm not all by myself. 


Sorry about your friend. 


And I thought I had it bad until I found a clip from an episode of Ellen where Kaley Cuoco (Penny from The Big Bang Theory) on how she broke her leg:

She broke her leg in four places and the doctor gave her the options, the first being amputation. 

(Her horse spooked, she fell off and her horse stepped on her leg.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIKY32rzpw4


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll
> 
> 
> My parents think I'd be better off staying at my aunt's for one or two days afterwards so I'm not all by myself.
> 
> 
> Sorry about your friend.
> 
> 
> And I thought I had it bad until I found a clip from an episode of Ellen where Kaley Cuoco (Penny from The Big Bang Theory) on how she broke her leg:
> 
> She broke her leg in four places and the doctor gave her the options, the first being amputation.
> 
> (Her horse spooked, she fell off and her horse stepped on her leg.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIKY32rzpw4


I remember that about Kaley! I'm glad you're going to stay with your Aunt til you get back on your feet!


----------



## Kansashalo

Are all the dolls off watching the Superbowl?  I'm home watching the SATC marathon. lol


----------



## chowlover2

I'm cooking and will watch Downton at 9, then Sherlock.


----------



## Bzemom

Howdy ladies!  Sorry to hear about all the medical issues right now. I hope you will both be okay.


----------



## caitlin1214

My pre-op appointment was today, and my surgery's tomorrow. 


I'm going to stay off the computer for a while, but I'll get back on to talk to you Bishes as soon as I can.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> My pre-op appointment was today, and my surgery's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm going to stay off the computer for a while, but I'll get back on to talk to you Bishes as soon as I can.


I hope everything goes well Caitlin. I'll keep you in my prayers. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## chowlover2

Here's the view outmy front door
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and out my back door. I might as well be living in Alaska!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> My pre-op appointment was today, and my surgery's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm going to stay off the computer for a while, but I'll get back on to talk to you Bishes as soon as I can.



Good luck Caitlin!


----------



## chantal1922

Good Luck Caitlin!


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> Here's the view outmy front door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488977
> View attachment 2488978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and out my back door. I might as well be living in Alaska!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488981



Beautiful.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

Surgery went well. They gave me a nerve blocker so I could not feel my left arm when I woke up. Felt mighty unpleasant when it wore off, though. But thank God for Percocet.


If it weren't for my arrangements with my aunt and uncle, they would have had me stay overnight.


----------



## caitlin1214

... When I said off my computer, I meant off my desktop. I brought my iPad to my aunt's


----------



## caitlin1214

When I woke up, what wasn't numb they remedied with morphine.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how is everyone on the East Coast making out? I'm ready to stick my head in the oven-  again!Got 12 in last night, another 3-6 due tonight which will make this the third snowiest winter in this area ever. And the month is only half over! Feb is usually our snowiest month. And more snow is due Sat AM! Yikes, this winter stinks.


Where is our Doll Caitlin? I PM'ed her after her surgery and all went well. How is everyone else???


----------



## chantal1922

Hey Dolls! Last I heard we got about 9 inches yesterday. We had a lot of melting today so  didn't have to clean of my car today.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Dolls, how is everyone on the East Coast making out? I'm ready to stick my head in the oven-  again!Got 12 in last night, another 3-6 due tonight which will make this the third snowiest winter in this area ever. And the month is only half over! Feb is usually our snowiest month. And more snow is due Sat AM! Yikes, this winter stinks.
> 
> 
> Where is our Doll Caitlin? I PM'ed her after her surgery and all went well. How is everyone else???



Did you watch the dog show??? I thought of you when I say the Chow Chow? Why is it called Chow Chow, as in 2xs?



Caitlin, get better!!! Glad you have some Good drugs for the pain!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you watch the dog show??? I thought of you when I say the Chow Chow? Why is it called Chow Chow, as in 2xs?
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin, get better!!! Glad you have some Good drugs for the pain!




Yes, I saw the dog show! Chows never seem to win the nonsporting group. I believe Chow Chow came from assorted cargo that was loaded on a ship's manifest from China. It was assorted items that didn't fit any other category, and it stuck when they came abroad to other countries.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

I'm getting better, but I've been having these periods where I feel sorry for myself and it sucks. As much as I like the feeling of being able to do whatever I want, I hate the splint on my arm, I hate the fact that I can't go back to my normal life, I hate not going to dance class, I hate not being able to bathe like a normal person and I hate feeling like people have forgotten me. 

Little background: I got an e-mail from my brother, wishing me a happy birthday, but no present, which I didn't mind too much, since I got a pair of Uggs from them when I saw them over Thanksgiving and I assumed they were a combination birthday/Christmas thing, what with them planning their wedding, and all.

Cut to my finding out I needed surgery to repair something in my wrist. I got an e-mail from him wishing me luck on the surgery, 


If it was just my birthday I would have chalked it up to his being busy with his wedding. But what with my birthday, my injury and now my surgery, it was like, "Really?"

I recently sent an e-mail to my brother. Part of it said:

_Your e-mail wishing me luck on the surgery was sweet. I get you're busy with work and the wedding, but it felt like the bare minimum, and it hurts my feelings. 

I thought I was at least Greeting Card Status!  _

I'm not my mom, or even my dad. I thought he and I were closer than that. ()

I didn't bring up my birthday in the e-mail to him, because I don't want to kitchen sink him.

He once told me to talk to him if I'm ever upset and for a while I didn't bring this up, because it's hard to talk to someone about something when it's kind of their fault.

If my birthday thing really bothers me, I'll bring it up, otherwise I'll wait to bring it up when we talk directly. 


He replied, apologizing, saying he should have sent a card or flowers, or something, and he was wrong not to. 


I like the fact that he apologized, and if anything was to come from that (flowers, or a card) that would be gravy.


----------



## chowlover2

Dolls, this has been a relentless winter for one and all, let's party!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 How low can you go?????


----------



## chowlover2

a ice fruity, summery drink to get the ball rolling!


----------



## chowlover2

Limbo party pushed back to Monday!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, I am a bad bad bish.  I didn't mean to bail on the party, or any of this stuff, but this other friendship group I'm in, someone sent an anonymous Eff You letter to a sweet old lady, and we had to find the culprit and kick her the eff out.  Unfortunately, they didn't change all the passwords, so the B took a good chunk of the site with her as a parting gift.

Then there was all the wedding planning in the K family threads.  So I do apologize, and I have been a bad bish.

Cailtin, I'm sorry you had to tell you brother he was slacking in the brother department. But I'm glad he responding so appropriately.

Dolls, wanna see the Ice Skulpture Manny is working on for Kim's wedding?  What do you think?  In the Kim thread a doll dreamed up her vision, a giant ice skulpture of Kim, wirh midori flowing out of her mouth into a fountain.  As you can see, he's got the plumbing in place, and he just has to finish the skulpture and fabricate the rest of the fountain.

(i'm also trying out a new image hosting co instead of Photobucket, and need to check it here)


----------



## chowlover2

Who's watching True Detective? Finale tonight, OMG! Best series ever!


----------



## Ladybug09

Did anyone ever figure out what happened to Tweegy?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I was just thinking about Tweegy the other day. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Kansashalo

*Good morning bishes!*







I hope everyone has been doing well.  

I've been a bad bish by not coming by to hang out, so for that I'm sorry.







So let me grab a chair and chill for a while....what's up with everyone?


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> *Good morning bishes!*
> 
> stream1.gifsoup.com/view5/2863658/i-enter-a-room-o.gif
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well.
> 
> I've been a bad bish by not coming by to hang out, so for that I'm sorry.
> 
> autostraddle.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Sad-Cat-1.jpg
> 
> 
> So let me grab a chair and chill for a while....what's up with everyone?


Nothing much KH! We just got rid of snow that has been on the ground since Dec and guess what? We got 4 more inches yesterday! I am over it all! Come on Spring!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Nothing much KH! We just got rid of snow that has been on the ground since Dec and guess what? We got 4 more inches yesterday! I am over it all! Come on Spring!



I am sooo happy that we are done with snow.   While the temp today is in the 70s, we should be in the 50s this time of year.  I have never been so happy to see temps in the 50s. lol


----------



## chowlover2

There is a chance of done here in PA this coming Tuesday, I'm going to stick my head in the oven!


----------



## Ladybug09

I hope we are done...fingers grossed. Everything is so wet and muddy.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. Check-up went well. The bone has healed and I can start living my life, no restrictions.

My mobility is good. He didn't say, but I'm assuming I should continue with physio.

The only thing he's concerned about is the fact that I can't lift my left thumb as high as he would like. He's not sure if that's a mobility thing or a torn ACL.

I've got another appointment in two months and he'll revisit it then.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls. Check-up went well. The bone has healed and I can start living my life, no restrictions.
> 
> My mobility is good. He didn't say, but I'm assuming I should continue with physio.
> 
> The only thing he's concerned about is the fact that I can't lift my left thumb as high as he would like. He's not sure if that's a mobility thing or a torn ACL.
> 
> I've got another appointment in two months and he'll revisit it then.


 Great news Doll! Just in time for the warmer weather!


----------



## Kansashalo

Good morning dolls!

Another work week is upon us...










caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls. Check-up went well. The bone has healed and I can start living my life, no restrictions.
> 
> My mobility is good. He didn't say, but I'm assuming I should continue with physio.
> 
> The only thing he's concerned about is the fact that I can't lift my left thumb as high as he would like. He's not sure if that's a mobility thing or a torn ACL.
> 
> I've got another appointment in two months and he'll revisit it then.



YAY! I agree with chow that its awesome you are getting better right as spring gets here!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, what's up? We have hibernated long enough, we need to get this thread moving again!


----------



## caitlin1214

As much as my injury/surgery sucked, I like the fact that I've hibernated for the second half of winter.

I'm looking forward to the warmer weather and returning to dance class. For the most part, my stuff still fits, but I noticed my jeans a bit tighter. I need to work on that. I also really miss dancing, and while I'm not working, it's the perfect opportunity to get back into it. 

(Not so much pole right now, but definitely hip-hop.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> As much as my injury/surgery sucked, I like the fact that I've hibernated for the second half of winter.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the warmer weather and returning to dance class. For the most part, my stuff still fits, but I noticed my jeans a bit tighter. I need to work on that. I also really miss dancing, and while I'm not working, it's the perfect opportunity to get back into it.
> 
> (Not so much pole right now, but definitely hip-hop.)


 When will your dance classes start up again?


----------



## caitlin1214

Classes go in cycles, and it turns out I missed the hip-hop cycle. But there's a Caribbean Dance Cardio class on Friday, so I think i'll check that out.


Description (from the website): Think Rihanna&#8217;s hot? Love the sexy way she dances? We&#8217;ll that&#8217;s SOCA! Get ready to sweat in this high-energy, innovative class that incorporates Afro- Caribbean dance moves to get your heart rate high. Our fantastic instructors will have you panting after this intense hour as they transport you from the chill of the north to the sunny south!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Classes go in cycles, and it turns out I missed the hip-hop cycle. But there's a Caribbean Dance Cardio class on Friday, so I think i'll check that out.
> 
> 
> Description (from the website): Think Rihannas hot? Love the sexy way she dances? Well thats SOCA! Get ready to sweat in this high-energy, innovative class that incorporates Afro- Caribbean dance moves to get your heart rate high. Our fantastic instructors will have you panting after this intense hour as they transport you from the chill of the north to the sunny south!


 That sounds perfect for spring!


----------



## Cocolo

OMG.  The Kim K thread just got closed.  I posted something. Thought better of it and went to change it, and bam. the thread was closed.  Personally I hope it wasn't my comment.  I feel awful dolls. There was a lot going on, It was like a war zone.  If anyone wants me, I'm crawling behind the sofa till it's safe.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls. Check-up went well. The bone has healed and I can start living my life, no restrictions.
> 
> My mobility is good. He didn't say, but I'm assuming I should continue with physio.
> 
> The only thing he's concerned about is the fact that I can't lift my left thumb as high as he would like. He's not sure if that's a mobility thing or a torn ACL.
> 
> I've got another appointment in two months and he'll revisit it then.



Hi Doll.  I've been messaging with Tweegy, and she hopes you get all healed and better.  She says Hey to all the dolls.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OMG. The Kim K thread just got closed. I posted something. Thought better of it and went to change it, and bam. the thread was closed. Personally I hope it wasn't my comment. I feel awful dolls. There was a lot going on, It was like a war zone. If anyone wants me, I'm crawling behind the sofa till it's safe.


 What happened Doll?


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocolo said:


> Hi Doll.  I've been messaging with Tweegy, and she hopes you get all healed and better.  She says Hey to all the dolls.



Thanks, Doll.


Love to Tweegy!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Hi Doll.  I've been messaging with Tweegy, and she hopes you get all healed and better.  She says Hey to all the dolls.



Yeah Tweggy!


----------



## chowlover2

Tweegy come home! We miss you soooooooo much! And we really need you in the Courtney Stodden thread!


----------



## caitlin1214

Okay, change of plans: I"m still going to dance class tomorrow, but I think I'll try to do pole.  Maybe I can switch off between that and the Caribbean dance one.

I miss it too much, especially since I've taken to dancing around the pole instead of attempting to do the spins.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Okay, change of plans: I"m still going to dance class tomorrow, but I think I'll try to do pole.  Maybe I can switch off between that and the Caribbean dance one.
> 
> I miss it too much, especially since I've taken to dancing around the pole instead of attempting to do the spins.




Just be careful Doll! If it feels like too much stop. You don't need wrist probs with summer coming. Did Dr say it was ok to resume normal activities. I'm sorry I sound like such a Mom, but I worry about you.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm trying to lure Tweegy back with some pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
nothing like doggie pics, and for me, nothing like Chow dogs!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Just be careful Doll! If it feels like too much stop. You don't need wrist probs with summer coming. Did Dr say it was ok to resume normal activities. I'm sorry I sound like such a Mom, but I worry about you.



Don't be sorry, Doll. it's sweet that you worry about me so! 

He did say I had the all-clear to resume normal activities and I'm going by the advice he gave to the guy in the bed next to mine: if it hurts, stop. Let pain be your guide. 


I told the teacher what happened. I (slowly) attempted a Fireman Turn, realized it wasn't going to work/was too uncomfortable for me, and spent the rest of the class dancing with the pole.

The instructor even taught me some transition moves I could use. 


I'm going to the same class next week and I'll do the same thing..


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Don't be sorry, Doll. it's sweet that you worry about me so!
> 
> 
> 
> He did say I had the all-clear to resume normal activities and I'm going by the advice he gave to the guy in the bed next to mine: if it hurts, stop. Let pain be your guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told the teacher what happened. I (slowly) attempted a Fireman Turn, realized it wasn't going to work/was too uncomfortable for me, and spent the rest of the class dancing with the pole.
> 
> 
> 
> The instructor even taught me some transition moves I could use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the same class next week and I'll do the same thing..




That's cool, it feels good to get out again doesn't it? It was 78 and sunny here, such a nice break after this past winter. Our plants are just starting to bloom, a good month later than usual. My daffodils are just starting to pop, but once the bushes and other plants start blooming, it will really feel like spring. 

What's going on with the job hunt? Any prospects? I know you really couldn't do anything with your arm in a cast.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's cool, it feels good to get out again doesn't it? It was 78 and sunny here, such a nice break after this past winter. Our plants are just starting to bloom, a good month later than usual. My daffodils are just starting to pop, but once the bushes and other plants start blooming, it will really feel like spring.
> 
> What's going on with the job hunt? Any prospects? I know you really couldn't do anything with your arm in a cast.



I"m meeting with my career counselor again and am getting my resume out there.


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe Tweegy will respond if we leave out a platter of cookies:


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I"m meeting with my career counselor again and am getting my resume out there.


 Sounds good!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> I'm trying to lure Tweegy back with some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575330
> View attachment 2575331
> View attachment 2575332
> View attachment 2575333
> View attachment 2575334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like doggie pics, and for me, nothing like Chow dogs!



No box?

She needs a box!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> No box?
> 
> She needs a box!


OMG, you're right! She's been gone so long I forgot, " scurries to find box. "

How's Poppy?


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> OMG, you're right! She's been gone so long I forgot, " scurries to find box. "
> 
> How's Poppy?




poppy is great!  Huge!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cobaltblu said:


> poppy is great!  Huge!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 2584282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584285




OMG, she is so cute. Is the devious Doxie her best buddy? Is she trying to lead her astray? Rita is trying with Beau, but not being too successful.

I managed to find a beautiful box for Tweegy. Brand new, and she can customize it however she wishes.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> OMG, she is so cute. Is the devious Doxie her best buddy? Is she trying to lead her astray? Rita is trying with Beau, but not being too successful.
> 
> I managed to find a beautiful box for Tweegy. Brand new, and she can customize it however she wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584399



They were playmates when Poppy was little, but now not so much, though Poppy would still love to be.  Weenie taught poppy to howl and be a lap dog though!


Great box!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Easter, Bishes!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Easter Dollies!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, how was everyone's holiday?


----------



## Ladybug09

Lovely. Relaxing.


----------



## Avril

Happy easter dolls!  Those Chow pics are just too cute


----------



## Cocolo

Hi.  Dolls.  Let me go spelunk, see what's been shaking

I've been terribly remiss about being here.  Sigh.  we have to change that.  I heard we have puppies to lure a certain someone?   And a new box?  How exciting.  I'll go look.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Hi. Dolls. Let me go spelunk, see what's been shaking
> 
> I've been terribly remiss about being here. Sigh. we have to change that. I heard we have puppies to lure a certain someone? And a new box? How exciting. I'll go look.


Please deck the box so we can lure Tweegy back home!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, yes, that box should be deco'd to perfection.  Hmmmm, I'm on a newer laptop, so I'll just dig out the Birthday graphics to see her favorite color.

We will do it up right, and light up the Centaur light, and hope for the best.  

Cait, everyone is right, don't push yourself with your wrist.  And have fun in the dance class.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what Krabby is up to these days...


----------



## caitlin1214

Don't worry, Dolls, I am being careful. I already know my wrist isn't ready for spins, so my dance teacher was showing me basic dance moves instead. 

No class because of Good Friday, but next week, I'll go back to what I was doing before.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Don't worry, Dolls, I am being careful. I already know my wrist isn't ready for spins, so my dance teacher was showing me basic dance moves instead.
> 
> No class because of Good Friday, but next week, I'll go back to what I was doing before.


 That's cool, you get stronger every day! Did you go home for Easter?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's cool, you get stronger every day! Did you go home for Easter?



No, Doll. 



On Saturday my aunt, uncle and I went to my cousin E's house for a pre-Easter dinner.

I stayed overnight at my aunt and uncle's and then my cousins - T and N (and N's friend from school) came over for Easter dinner.

.... Then I took advantage of the Easter clearance today. (I couldn't find a white Lindt bunny, so I got some white chocolate Lindt truffles instead).


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, Blue.  I think I remember it being Cobalt Blue (and chuckling thinking Cobalt's fave color should be Tweegy, instead of Fall Colors).    I made a 3 tier Tiffany Box cake to lure her.  

No Body touches it till we see if it works.







Any ideas on how we should decorate her new Box?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> No, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> On Saturday my aunt, uncle and I went to my cousin E's house for a pre-Easter dinner.
> 
> I stayed overnight at my aunt and uncle's and then my cousins - T and N (and N's friend from school) came over for Easter dinner.
> 
> .... Then I took advantage of the Easter clearance today. (I couldn't find a white Lindt bunny, so I got some white chocolate Lindt truffles instead).


 Sounds nice! Didn't make it out today, my back bothering me from the past 2 days. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Maybe Tweegy will respond if we leave out a platter of cookies:[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh Caitlin.  These cookies look wonderful.  Keep them away from the puppies, and Rita.  Chow says Rita's the troublemaker.  Don't need her hopped up on a sugar rush.


----------



## chowlover2

Luckily, Rita is the supermodel of the dog world. She could care less about food. The only thing she loves is BJ's Chicken Jerky for dogs. I can feed her, and she will sniff and walk away. I hate to tell you all this, but I feed them with a spoon. I used to put the canned food in a bowl, Beau would eat his bowl, then Rita's as she would sniff the food and walk away. Then I started to feed her with a spoon and him with the bowl. Beau would give me these hurtful " What am I, a second class citizen?" looks. So I broke down and feed them both from the can. Then, Beau licks the can. No bowls and the Beau doesn't eat all of Rita's food. It's a win/win situation for me.


----------



## Cocolo

I love this.  And they say I spoil Max.   Doll, they are your baby dolls, and a Mom does what she has to do.  I would bet your Rita can give quite the side eye if she wants to.  

Ok, I moved her new Box Chow.  You picked a lovely one.  Had Anderson windows put in, and stole....er, bought some nice ornate doors from a gothic Cathedral.  What do you think?  Does it need more?







I'll be back in the morning, So, what else should we do before we turn on the Centaur light?  Again, it might just be whistling in the breeze, (ok, I was going to say P#SSing in the Wind, but SugarB has explained it to me, that that has no significance unless you're a guy.  I asked why, and he just looked at me with one of his "Say Goodnight Gracie" looks.

Going to bed, see you in the morning.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, if anyone wants to leave stuff to entice and lure Tweegy back, let's follow Chow and Caitlin's lead and just leave an assortment here.  Then in the morning if you think it's time, we'll fire up the Centaur Signol and see if it works.

OMG, the Bar.  hmmmmm, Ok, I'll figure that out in the morning too.     Look at it this way, if it doesn't work, we'll be able to drink all day any way, as we tell each other we tried, and maybe next time.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Oh, if anyone wants to leave stuff to entice and lure Tweegy back, let's follow Chow and Caitlin's lead and just leave an assortment here.  Then in the morning if you think it's time, we'll fire up the Centaur Signol and see if it works.
> 
> OMG, the Bar.  hmmmmm, Ok, I'll figure that out in the morning too.     Look at it this way, if it doesn't work, we'll be able to drink all day any way, as we tell each other we tried, and maybe next time.




That looks great Coco! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, Bar's Open.  I don't think we've ever done it this early before.  Now we need music.  Music and merriment lure people in, along with free booze, cake, presents and puppies.  

I have to go to WeighIn at WW, but I'll be back, and then we'll try and cast the lure.  Now remember dolls, if it doesn't work today, think of this as a practice.  Practice with lots of booze.  And, she's been returning tapes for so long, she might be embarrassed about how many tapes had to go back.  So, let's not spook her with too many questions about what tapes she returned and stuff like that.  Let's make it like she never left. I'm wondering if Doug Stodden kidnapped her, and kept her tucked away for his own personal pleasure.  He had to be pushed to the edge waking up with Courtney DumbA$$ every day.

Ok, see you soon. and we'll give it a shot.  Oh, the Centaur Beacon.  What was I thinking?  BRB


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, now nobody trip and pull out the plug ok? I'll be back soon.


----------



## chowlover2

Here are some welcoming puppy pics, I hope Tweegy can't resist!


----------



## Cocolo

I sent her the original group puppy shots in an email.  I'm hoping she can't resist.  I'll go check my email.  In the meantime,  Who wants a PMKTini?  I see them up on the bar already.  I wonder if I mixed one with a Midori what I'd get.  lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I sent her the original group puppy shots in an email.  I'm hoping she can't resist.  I'll go check my email.  In the meantime,  Who wants a PMKTini?  I see them up on the bar already.  I wonder if I mixed one with a Midori what I'd get.  lol.




Knocked on your arse is what you would be, those PMKTini's are no joke!


----------



## Cocolo

Wow, I guess yet.  Reminds me of a time, a friend who was a part time bartender.  I told him I was having a party, and mentioned punch.  Told him it was a litre of rye, a 2 litre of gingerale, a little orange juice, and a frozen can of Pink Lemonade.  He said that was nice.  But predictable.  Want to serve a punch that surprises the krap out of them?  Pour in a bottle of champagne.  Any kind,   These people who walk in see the punch bowl and roll their eyes because they're not going to get blitzed, will be scraping themselves off the floor.  Yeah yeah yeah.  So I did it.  OMG.  I missed half the party, and that punch was all anyone could talk about.  

So, I am always trying to toss a few unexpected things in together.  

Sigh, I don't think Tweegy will make it today.  I caught her between Blockbuster and Hollywood Video returning tapes.  She thanks everyone and said maybe she will pop in some day, but she just can't say for sure, when or if.  

But you know what?  Each morning, we can light the Centaur beacon and have it on, just incase that's the day.


Now, lets get blasted.  I'll grab the punch bowl.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm with you Coco!


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy belated Easter! Hope you all had a lovely time with your families!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Here are some welcoming puppy pics, I hope Tweegy can't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589039
> View attachment 2589040



Is that one of your puppies? They look like teddy bears?!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Is that one of your puppies? They look like teddy bears?!




No, here's a pic of mine and they do look like bears!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
The second pic is my boy, he's huge 110 lbs. my girl is normal at 55 lbs. Sadly, the little one is the trouble maker with the strength of 5 Chows.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Can someone put these in Tweegy's box?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Can someone put these in Tweegy's box?




I'll make sure Coco does on Wed. 

Are you watching Fargo? It's awesome!


----------



## caitlin1214

Here are some cupcakes to place in Tweegy's box.

(Don't worry. Like the cookies, I brought extras for everybody else.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I hated how my apartment got while I was broken/stapled up, so my plan was to clean little bits of my apartment until it looked neat. 

What started out as straightening a few things turned into a cleaning kick. I'm not entirely done, but my place certainly looks so much better than it used to.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Here are some cupcakes to place in Tweegy's box.
> 
> (Don't worry. Like the cookies, I brought extras for everybody else.)


You're making me hungry! They look delish, I might have to steal a few! " slinks out of thread with tray of cupcakes "


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.  I'll get the things on the buffet table we set up inside for her.  The cupcakes [del]taste[/del]  look delicious. 



Spoiler



Do I have Tiffany icing on my mouth?


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> You're making me hungry! They look delish, I might have to steal a few! " slinks out of thread with tray of cupcakes "



You know I love you Chow, but I need a few for Tweegy.  *Grabs the tray tosses a few cupcakes to Chow, and runs into the Box.








Please note the great care we've taken fixing up the box.  Imported Marbile flooring from Italy,  Contrasting Marble table, underneath the heirloom clock.  I've arranged the beautiful Pineapples and citrus from CB, along with the Cupcakes from Caitlin.

I moved a few of the puppies in on a nice soft rug, and I'm measuring to see how to get the bar inside for when she gets here.   What do you think?


----------



## chowlover2

Nothing but the best for our Doll Tweeg! Looks great Coco! I think we need to leave the centaur light on til she comes home.


----------



## Cocolo

ugh. how did I forget to put it on this morning?






There, that's better.  I didn't speak to her today, so I'll talk to her tomorrow, but I don't want to push.  Maybe next week I'll send her a pic of her box. with the doors open of course.  Bish Bartenders tweeted about it, and made it the background of the twitter page.  Lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Sounds like a good plan Coco! Let's hope it works!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. 

Okay, brief rundown (and this is within the course of a couple months): 

My brother is getting married in August.

He and his fiancee are paying for it themselves, so they had to cut the guest list down somewhere.

Some of our usual cousins did not make the cut. 

My parents composed a well thought out e-mail asking him to reconsider.

He sent a well thought-out response backing up their decision.

My mom called and yelled at him, threatening to not go if the cousins weren't invited, She also (according to my brother) essentially told him she'd make it her business to ruin the rest of his wedding. 

He withdrew her invitation.


----------



## caitlin1214

For the sake of my dad and the rest of the family, I sent my brother this e-mail: 

_Mom should not have called. There is no question about that. But she did, and I agree that there needs to be consequences for her actions. 

I'm not saying to forget about how you feel and let Mom come to the entire wedding, but for the sake of our family, what if she's allowed to come to the reception, but not the ceremony itself? 

I, personally, don't care one way or another whether or not she's there (and I resent the hell out of her for putting the family through this again), but a lot of other people will ([relatives and family friends], to name a few).

You don't want Mom ruining the wedding, and the screwed up thing is, by her not coming, it will ruin the wedding, because a lot of our friends and family won't want to come.   

Her coming to the reception will placate the family because then Mom will at least be making an appearance. 

Don't worry about her starting anything. She won't act up in a formal situation. But just in case, Dad and I will the Mom Wrangler. Nothing will come to you._


----------



## caitlin1214

My brother and I discussed my e-mail over the phone, and this is the follow-up I sent to my dad: 

_M  called me back (after I left him a message). 

M and P started out planning their wedding with every intention of including Mom. Then she went and ruined it by leaving that message. (The last part was my words, not his.)

After hearing that message, his mind was made up: she's not coming. 

If she reacted like that to the first thing she disagreed with, what else was she capable of doing during the wedding? 

This is not to punish her. 

He recognizes that people won't like that decision and they'll act accordingly, but Paige is his family, too, and he doesn't want to spend what is supposed to be their day either worrying about whether or not Mom will behave herself or a sense of relief that she didn't do anything._


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, lots of posts from me, but I'm posting it because my parents were in Toronto for the past couple of days and while I'm usually nervous before seeing my mother, I was dreading this particular visit, what with the wedding thing (and she didn't like the fact that I said I didn't care whether or not she was there and I resented her for doing this) 

There was no incident for the two dinners I spent with them. My brother's wedding nonsense put the fear of God into her.

If this is her best behavior around relatives, then I'll take it. 

I wouldn't call us close (and I don't think I want to be close) but I'll take civil.


----------



## Ladybug09

It's not her place to dictate to them a wedding  they are paying for themselves. 

Sorry to hear you guys are going through this.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, lots of posts from me, but I'm posting it because my parents were in Toronto for the past couple of days and while I'm usually nervous before seeing my mother, I was dreading this particular visit, what with the wedding thing (and she didn't like the fact that I said I didn't care whether or not she was there and I resented her for doing this)
> 
> There was no incident for the two dinners I spent with them. My brother's wedding nonsense put the fear of God into her.
> 
> If this is her best behavior around relatives, then I'll take it.
> 
> I wouldn't call us close (and I don't think I want to be close) but I'll take civil.


 This is turning out to be a nightmare for your family!


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> It's not her place to dictate to them a wedding  they are paying for themselves.
> 
> Sorry to hear you guys are going through this.



Thanks, Doll. 



chowlover2 said:


> This is turning out to be a nightmare for your family!



I know. 

It sucks because while my dad is now thinking he'll attend the ceremony, he won't stay for the reception. 

It also sucks because she brought this on herself, and she should be encouraging our family to go, regardless of whether or not she's there. 

As I put in my e-mail to my brother, I  see it as yet another situation where it feels like our family is held hostage by her emotions. 

And on a selfish note, what's going to happen with my wedding? I'm single and it's a long time coming, but it's my mother, so with every situation, I have to go in with a game plan. She won't be there for the ceremony (because it's in Vegas and nobody, really, save for our select witnesses will be there) so there's only the reception for me to take away if she acts up. 

.... Although I'd like to do a ring exchange ceremony first, for the family, so maybe I can tell her to come later than everybody else.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks because while my dad is now thinking he'll attend the ceremony, he won't stay for the reception.
> 
> 
> 
> It also sucks because she brought this on herself, and she should be encouraging our family to go, regardless of whether or not she's there.
> 
> 
> 
> As I put in my e-mail to my brother, I  see it as yet another situation where it feels like our family is held hostage by her emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> And on a selfish note, what's going to happen with my wedding? I'm single and it's a long time coming, but it's my mother, so with every situation, I have to go in with a game plan. She won't be there for the ceremony (because it's in Vegas and nobody, really, save for our select witnesses will be there) so there's only the reception for me to take away if she acts up.
> 
> 
> 
> .... Although I'd like to do a ring exchange ceremony first, for the family, so maybe I can tell her to come later than everybody else.




Doll, with all this drama you could write a TV show! Bravo has nothing on you in the family drama dept!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, with all this drama you could write a TV show! Bravo has nothing on you in the family drama dept!




Haha! I would, Doll, but I'm afraid Mommie Dearest was already taken!


----------



## caitlin1214

So I have a-England's Dragon and I'm expecting a-England's Saint George as part of another order.

Once I get the second order, if I wanted to, I could do Saint George on one foot and Dragon on the other.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! I would, Doll, but I'm afraid Mommie Dearest was already taken!


----------



## Jeneen

Hey Bishes! I wanted to say hi and that I've missed you all!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Hey Bishes! I wanted to say hi and that I've missed you all!




How are you doing Doll? We missed you! We are busy getting ready for Kimmie's Wedding of the Century part Deux!


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> How are you doing Doll? We missed you! We are busy getting ready for Kimmie's Wedding of the Century part Deux!



Oh Doll, 
I know, i got my tiara and popcorn ready. 

I've been quite busy. My business is taking off and I am growing a human.


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> How are you doing Doll? We missed you! We are busy getting ready for Kimmie's Wedding of the Century part Deux!


what's new with you?


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Oh Doll,
> I know, i got my tiara and popcorn ready.
> 
> I've been quite busy. My business is taking off and I am growing a human.




Congrats Doll! When are you due? How are you feeling, and do you know the sex yet?


----------



## Jeneen

I'm 7 months along, and it's a little girl! Things are good. Can't complain.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> I'm 7 months along, and it's a little girl! Things are good. Can't complain.




That's fantastic! Do you know what you are going to name her?


----------



## caitlin1214

Bish Baby Shower!

Congratulations, *Jeneen*!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> I'm 7 months along, and it's a little girl! Things are good. Can't complain.




I'll talk to Coco tomorrow and we will have a Bish baby shower! Our first baby Bish!


----------



## Cocolo

_*Did somebody say Baby Bish?





Congratulations Jeneen.  This is such awesome Bishness!

I can't find the keys to the Bar to decorate, but we'll get this shower started anyway.

Now, though obviously we weren't there when it happened, this is definitely OUR BABY BISH1




*_​


----------



## Cocolo

And here's Baby Bishes first present from her Auntie Bishes.







I was going to steal Henry, but we would have had to have him autoclaved.  So we ditched that idea.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> And here's Baby Bishes first present from her Auntie Bishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to steal Henry, but we would have had to have him autoclaved.  So we ditched that idea.




Autoclaved ! I die Coco!


----------



## Cocolo

well, who know WHAT khloe did with it,  but autoclave or not, we are NOT putting that near our little doll.


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> I'll talk to Coco tomorrow and we will have a Bish baby shower! Our first baby Bish!



awwww

Yes, I have a name... but I'm holding it in until she is born!


----------



## Jeneen

thank you all!!!

PS - if any of you bishes Facebook, and want to add me, please PM me. I'm friends with a few tpfers there and it's easier for me to keep up with everyone on there.



caitlin1214 said:


> Bish Baby Shower!
> 
> Congratulations, *Jeneen*!





Cocolo said:


> _*Did somebody say Baby Bish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jeneen.  This is such awesome Bishness!
> 
> I can't find the keys to the Bar to decorate, but we'll get this shower started anyway.
> 
> Now, though obviously we weren't there when it happened, this is definitely OUR BABY BISH1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_​






Cocolo said:


> well, who know WHAT khloe did with it,  but autoclave or not, we are NOT putting that near our little doll.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, trying to get a handle on what happened.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Ok, trying to get a handle on what happened.




Let's just move the wedding festivities to the Celebrity Chat thread CB created a few months back.


----------



## Cocolo

Yeah, we can do that, but I'm enjoying the spirited discussion in Kim and Khloe's thread right now


----------



## harleyNemma

Where did the Kimye Merch Table move to?


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy Bish Baby Shower! 


I brought cupcakes and peach lemonade (that's both with and without alcohol).


And what's a baby shower without gifts?


----------



## chowlover2

They look great Caitlin, I have to get moving. Had back problems today and a slow getting up and out.


----------



## Cocolo

harleyNemma said:


> Where did the Kimye Merch Table move to?









Here ya go.  We just got the new Yeesus tshirts stocked, and I was about to post, when suddenly the great wall came down on us.



NVMD


----------



## harleyNemma

Oooo! A Party! artyhat:


----------



## harleyNemma

We need some baby merch. . .how about this?


----------



## chowlover2

I tell you, if Kanye was my fiancé and sold a t-shirt like that one of Kim, he would get his walking orders. WTF is wrong with Kim that she is ok with this?


----------



## harleyNemma

it's a sign of his love and adoration so it's like, you know...so sweet.


----------



## Cocolo

He wants everyone to know he has the biggest ho around.  He thinks everyone is impressed by her due to the sextape.  And he wants to know that piece belongs to him.  It is weird.  That shirt wouldn't fly in my relationship either.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> Happy Bish Baby Shower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought cupcakes and peach lemonade (that's both with and without alcohol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a baby shower without gifts?




Thank you so much for my presents Caitlin! I'm sorry for being so late to my own shower! Yesterday was a bit of a crazy day for me.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, the Gelato wall for posing for pics just got here,  and when we're done, everyone grab a spoon.





Jeneen, I'm sorry you're shower is in bits and pieces, let's all blame that fame ho big butt Kimmy.  It's all her fault.  I swear she just likes to steal shine.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jeneen said:


> Oh Doll,
> I know, i got my tiara and popcorn ready.
> 
> I've been quite busy. My business is taking off and I am growing a human.











Jeneen said:


> I'm 7 months along, and it's a little girl! Things are good. Can't complain.



Ahh, congrats Jeneen! Wish u all the best!


----------



## Ladybug09

PF Bishes, as you all know, this has been a difficult couple of months for me as I was laid off last year, but I wanted to thank all of you for the prayers and positive vibes you've sent my way! I wanted to let you all know that I got a call for a job offer with a large consulting firm!!!! It's contingent behind a couple of things being cleared, but I'm not worried about it.

Thanks again Bishes!
Ladybug09


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> PF Bishes, as you all know, this has been a difficult couple of months for me as I was laid off last year, but I wanted to thank all of you for the prayers and positive vibes you've sent my way! I wanted to let you all know that I got a call for a job offer with a large consulting firm!!!! It's contingent behind a couple of things being cleared, but I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Thanks again Bishes!
> Ladybug09




Congratulations Ladybug!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats Ladybug!


----------



## suncitystyle

Dolls?! Am i late?!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks ladies!




You better. Be sure to let us know it's finalized, we need a Bish Bash!


----------



## caitlin1214

From the Kimye Thread:



harleyNemma said:


> GO, Bishes!
> 
> We need onesies for the Merch table.....



Put a shirt and a onesie in the Bish Basket! 



suncitystyle said:


> Indeed they are! The sample has been ordered and an order will be placed at the end of the week. Stay with us and I'll send you a gold *~first edition~* Save North tee



If they're real, I want one! 

(And is it possible to put the BISH logo somewhere on the shirt, like on the back, or something? Can Bishes get that option?)

If the shirt were in black, with white lettering, that would be the best!


----------



## harleyNemma

Oooo! The Bish Basket may need to become a pop up shop while Kimye are on Honeymoon. . .


----------



## suncitystyle

A special bish edition shirt is possible


----------



## harleyNemma

YES! We need the Kimye Wedding Bish Bash limited edition t-shirt. We could have it list out all the important places of the wedding: B*Hills Paris Florence County Cork etc....


----------



## suncitystyle

Kim and the Bishes take Europe! I can just see it now!!


----------



## caitlin1214

harleyNemma said:


> YES! We need the Kimye Wedding Bish Bash limited edition t-shirt. We could have it list out all the important places of the wedding: B*Hills Paris Florence County Cork etc....



I was going to say Save North West on the front and BISH in Greek letters on the back, but I like your idea, too. 


Whatever we end up doing, I want the special Bish Edition.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> i was going to say save north west on the front and bish in greek letters on the back, but i like your idea, too.
> 
> 
> Whatever we end up doing, i want the special bish edition.


 +1!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, I'm going in for surgery again. 

The focus of today's fracture clinic appointment was not my wrist (it's healing fine), it was my thumb. I was concerned it didn't have the same range of motion as my right thumb. Upon external examination, the doctor remarked the tendon felt non-existent. They're going to schedule me for surgery in a couple of weeks and they're either going to repair the damaged one, or use one of my healthy tendons in my pointer finger in my thumb.

With my not working, it makes sense to do this now. Also, during the winter, during my last recovery, I was terrified of falling and undoing what the surgeon had already done, so it's good that this is happening sometime this summer. 

I've had a taste of using my hand normally, so I don't mind being bandaged up a bit more if it means I have regular use of my thumb again.

The doctor said that in very rare cases, the scar tissue from the bone rubs against the tendon, damaging it, and that's what he thinks I've done here.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I'm going in for surgery again.
> 
> The focus of today's fracture clinic appointment was not my wrist (it's healing fine), it was my thumb. I was concerned it didn't have the same range of motion as my right thumb. Upon external examination, the doctor remarked the tendon felt non-existent. They're going to schedule me for surgery in a couple of weeks and they're either going to repair the damaged one, or use one of my healthy tendons in my pointer finger in my thumb.
> 
> With my not working, it makes sense to do this now. Also, during the winter, during my last recovery, I was terrified of falling and undoing what the surgeon had already done, so it's good that this is happening sometime this summer.
> 
> I've had a taste of using my hand normally, so I don't mind being bandaged up a bit more if it means I have regular use of my thumb again.
> 
> The doctor said that in very rare cases, the scar tissue from the bone rubs against the tendon, damaging it, and that's what he thinks I've done here.


 I'm so sorry to hear that Caitlin. Hopefully it's an easy surgery. Summer is a good time to get it done, let's hope we don't have another winter like last winter. Sending lots of virtual hugs your way!


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Doll. 

While I want to fix my thumb, I really want a job, too, and I'm afraid taking time off to fix my thumb will affect my job prospects. (My dad's actually concerned about that, too, so we came up with how I would word my e-mail to my career counselor asking for her advice.) 

I sent the e-mail and BCC'd a copy to my dad. 

When I was on the phone with my dad, I made the mistake of letting my mother talk to me and she doesn't think I should call my job counselor at all. In fact, she wants me to put off correcting my thumb for a couple of months and see where I am then. 

My mother is in no position to be telling me how I should live my life. Also, I don't see how waiting until I get a job and then taking a couple months off work to fix my thumb makes a lot of sense.  



I ended my phone call with my dad saying if she was that dead set against my having my thumb fixed, I don't want her in the hospital with me when I get it done. 

Unless my career counselor absolutely tells me I should not get it done, my mind is made up: I am getting my thumb fixed.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> While I want to fix my thumb, I really want a job, too, and I'm afraid taking time off to fix my thumb will affect my job prospects. (My dad's actually concerned about that, too, so we came up with how I would word my e-mail to my career counselor asking for her advice.)
> 
> I sent the e-mail and BCC'd a copy to my dad.
> 
> When I was on the phone with my dad, I made the mistake of letting my mother talk to me and she doesn't think I should call my job counselor at all. In fact, she wants me to put off correcting my thumb for a couple of months and see where I am then.
> 
> My mother is in no position to be telling me how I should live my life. Also, I don't see how waiting until I get a job and then taking a couple months off work to fix my thumb makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended my phone call with my dad saying if she was that dead set against my having my thumb fixed, I don't want her in the hospital with me when I get it done.
> 
> Unless my career counselor absolutely tells me I should not get it done, my mind is made up: I am getting my thumb fixed.




Do it now, the job hunt can wait. Would make no sense whatsoever to start a new job and then take time off for surgery. Is your Mom on acid?


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, I'm going in for surgery again.
> 
> The focus of today's fracture clinic appointment was not my wrist (it's healing fine), it was my thumb. I was concerned it didn't have the same range of motion as my right thumb. Upon external examination, the doctor remarked the tendon felt non-existent. They're going to schedule me for surgery in a couple of weeks and they're either going to repair the damaged one, or use one of my healthy tendons in my pointer finger in my thumb.
> 
> With my not working, it makes sense to do this now. Also, during the winter, during my last recovery, I was terrified of falling and undoing what the surgeon had already done, so it's good that this is happening sometime this summer.
> 
> I've had a taste of using my hand normally, so I don't mind being bandaged up a bit more if it means I have regular use of my thumb again.
> 
> The doctor said that in very rare cases, the scar tissue from the bone rubs against the tendon, damaging it, and that's what he thinks I've done here.



Ahhh dang, I'm soo sorry to hear that Caitlin. Will keep you in prayer!


----------



## caitlin1214

So I spoke to my career counselor and she didn't say "Don't do it". What she did say was it was important to have a plan. 

I have a financial one in place and, depending on my recovery time, she suggested I could take a course in something pertaining to my field. (I was thinking something medical terms related, so I can brush up. That way I'll have it, in case I apply for a hospital).


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday you Klassy Bish!
*raises martini glass to cocolo*
Cheers doll.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Birthday Coco!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
let's get this party started! Joe has a little special something, something to brighten Coco's day!


----------



## chowlover2

Let's see what else we have in our bag of tricks!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Kanye is popping up without Kimmiekakes. I'm sure she'll make a special appearance later and they can duet to Jam!


----------



## caitlin1214

So my brother's wedding is in August. It's black tie and at the Boston Public Library. 

I have an idea of my outfit (black maxi dress and mint green shawl) and I wanted my clutch to literary related without it being an actual book. 

I found this: http://www.cafepress.com/+droeshouts_shakespeare_clutch_bag,596145065

Would that be clever, or stupid? 

(Should I just carry my Louis Vuitton cherries clutch, instead?)

Dolls, what say you?


----------



## caitlin1214

Happy birthday, Coco!


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy birthday Coco!!! Lol at Pharrell holding the purple Birkin.

Also, I'd take Joe up on his offer! Lol


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So my brother's wedding is in August. It's black tie and at the Boston Public Library.
> 
> I have an idea of my outfit (black maxi dress and mint green shawl) and I wanted my clutch to literary related without it being an actual book.
> 
> I found this: http://www.cafepress.com/+droeshouts_shakespeare_clutch_bag,596145065
> 
> Would that be clever, or stupid?
> 
> (Should I just carry my Louis Vuitton cherries clutch, instead?)
> 
> Dolls, what say you?


I think the clutch is cool and goes with the library theme!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh I am such a bad bad Bish.  I'm so sorry.  I got the Happy Birthday message, and was about to come in with a bar but the boys came down and tried to whisk me off to breakfast.  Getting in the car I pulled something, and spent the rest of the day medicated and in pain.  

Thank you so much for the party.  Let's have it now.  I'll go grab the boys.  THe presents are absolutely gorgeous.  And the food.  I stopped to gobble a few cupcakes before posting,  and of course I'm wearing purple birkins on each arm.  I love them.  ANd those earrings I'm gonna have to have the boys shop where you do.  These are gorgeous.

Let me go grab the boys.  and of course, it wouldn't be A birthday Party without Kim's hit.


----------



## Cocolo

Now, I'm going to go grab a flexeril.  Somebody tell the boys to make me a nice long Island Ice tea.  Heavy on the Loooooooooooooong.

Oh, I decided to put Bound to up for our music.  But OMG, I just listened to it.  all I can say is "Unh Unh baby"  No way.  Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

Great party, Dolls. 


So I'm going for a pre-op appointment tomorrow morning, and my surgery is on Friday. 

My dad is driving up tomorrow so he can be with me for the surgery (he couldn't make it last time) and he'll stay with me a couple of days until we figure out I'm okay by myself. 

I just realized: Why is it that I'm either broken or going to be stitched up during both Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sales? 

(And is it wrong that I'm figuring out how to make the in-store sale this year? I'm thinking I'll attempt to leave the apartment on Tuesday, depending on how I feel, and if I make it all the way there, the sale will be my reward.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Great party, Dolls.
> 
> 
> So I'm going for a pre-op appointment tomorrow morning, and my surgery is on Friday.
> 
> My dad is driving up tomorrow so he can be with me for the surgery (he couldn't make it last time) and he'll stay with me a couple of days until we figure out I'm okay by myself.
> 
> I just realized: Why is it that I'm either broken or going to be stitched up during both Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sales?
> 
> (And is it wrong that I'm figuring out how to make the in-store sale this year? I'm thinking I'll attempt to leave the apartment on Tuesday, depending on how I feel, and if I make it all the way there, the sale will be my reward.)




I'm glad your Dad is coming out and staying for a few days. How far is the Victoria's Secret? If you can make it with ease, why not? You deserve it after this winter!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I'm glad your Dad is coming out and staying for a few days. How far is the Victoria's Secret? If you can make it with ease, why not? You deserve it after this winter!



I should have mentioned that when I wasn't sure when the surgery was happening, I was afraid of missing it so I ordered some stuff from the website's sale, just in case.

But it would be good for me, at some point, to get out the apartment and what better time to do that than to check out the sale in-store? 

The store is a couple of subway stops away from me. (This time around, my coat won't be covering my bandage. And maybe, if I feel more comfortable, I can have my bandaged arm in a sling.)


----------



## caitlin1214

So I'm going in to the hospital tomorrow morning. I'll tell you Dolls how everything went. I'm nervous, but my doctor is a good one, and I'll finally have full use of my left hand once my thumb heals.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So I'm going in to the hospital tomorrow morning. I'll tell you Dolls how everything went. I'm nervous, but my doctor is a good one, and I'll finally have full use of my left hand once my thumb heals.


 Good luck Doll, I hope everything goes well. Having a good Dr and faith in him is key.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'll be back after I've rested awhile, albeit typing only with my right hand (for 6-8 weeks).


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'll be back after I've rested awhile, albeit typing only with my right hand (for 6-8 weeks).




You are having a tough year Doll! Hugs!


----------



## caitlin1214

Surgery went well. Turns out he didn't have to do a tendon repair. My fracture caused a bone spur that aggravated my tendon. He just had to remove the spur. One my thumb heals, I will have full mobility. It's going to be about the same recovery time as if I had tendon surgery. I looked it up. 

They worded my consent form as exploratory surgery.

It took them a while to get my IV in. But after three tries, the lady doing my nerve block was able to get it in.

Up until Thursday afternoon my mom was still against the idea of the surgery. She called the hospital and spoke to my doctor and he told her how much sense it made to do this now. He said if I waited, the tendon would atrophy, and the surgery wouldn't be as successful. she admitted she was wrong. I was going to do it regardless of how she felt about it, but at least now life will be a bit easier for my dad, since there's no threat of WW III.

I apologized to him on her behalf and explained she had an intense personality. Just because her violating my boundaries yielded a positive result does not mean she should make it a habit.

She wouldn't let me be an adult about the surgery, but I'll be damned if she's going to try to tell me how I should handle my Percocet. I'm not a pill-popper and as long as I need it to sleep, I'm going to take it. It's only a problem if I start trying to ask about refills.

(While I was in recovery my dad gave her an update and told her they prescribed me Percocet. She got concerned about that.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Surgery went well. Turns out he didn't have to do a tendon repair. My fracture caused a bone spur that aggravated my tendon. He just had to remove the spur. One my thumb heals, I will have full mobility. It's going to be about the same recovery time as if I had tendon surgery. I looked it up.
> 
> They worded my consent form as exploratory surgery.
> 
> It took them a while to get my IV in. But after three tries, the lady doing my nerve block was able to get it in.
> 
> Up until Thursday afternoon my mom was still against the idea of the surgery. She called the hospital and spoke to my doctor and he told her how much sense it made to do this now. He said if I waited, the tendon would atrophy, and the surgery wouldn't be as successful. she admitted she was wrong. I was going to do it regardless of how she felt about it, but at least now life will be a bit easier for my dad, since there's no threat of WW III.
> 
> I apologized to him on her behalf and explained she had an intense personality. Just because her violating my boundaries yielded a positive result does not mean she should make it a habit.
> 
> She wouldn't let me be an adult about the surgery, but I'll be damned if she's going to try to tell me how I should handle my Percocet. I'm not a pill-popper and as long as I need it to sleep, I'm going to take it. It's only a problem if I start trying to ask about refills.
> 
> (While I was in recovery my dad gave her an update and told her they prescribed me Percocet. She got concerned about that.




That's great news, so glad everything went well. Most Drs give you more pain meds than you need. I find after about 3days you can wean yourself off them, or just use them to sleep through the night. You can be fine all day long, get into bed and nerves start throbbing. 

Your Mom is a piece of work!


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad left yesterday and we had a nice visit. It went from him taking me home and popping out every once in a while to pick up food to my making a point to leave the apartment, even if it's only for a little while.

During the visit we started to talk about my brother's wedding present, and I realized that it would make the most sense to get something while my dad is here, since I could send whatever I got home with him.

I ended up getting a serving platter and a cake stand.

She likes to cook and bake. Also, she's got a food blog and I figure these would look good on camera, should she decide to photograph them.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> My dad left yesterday and we had a nice visit. It went from him taking me home and popping out every once in a while to pick up food to my making a point to leave the apartment, even if it's only for a little while.
> 
> During the visit we started to talk about my brother's wedding present, and I realized that it would make the most sense to get something while my dad is here, since I could send whatever I got home with him.
> 
> I ended up getting a serving platter and a cake stand.
> 
> She likes to cook and bake. Also, she's got a food blog and I figure these would look good on camera, should she decide to photograph them.


 That sounds perfect, and a great idea for Dad to take back home.


----------



## caitlin1214

The cake stand looks like this (but with a blue ribbon)

(Not my picture)

I can't find a picture of the plate, but it's circular and blue with a white raspberry pattern.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The cake stand looks like this (but with a blue ribbon)
> 
> (Not my picture)
> 
> I can't find a picture of the plate, but it's circular and blue with a white raspberry pattern.


Pretty!


----------



## caitlin1214

So I've been trying to leave the house for a little bit each day, but today was my first subway trip. 

I wanted to check out the Victoria's Secret sale. I found that if I'm walking through a crowd, I'll protectively put my hand over my splint, by my thumb.

I'm glad I went out. I got some nice goodies (undies, body spray and body wash), but it got to the point where I was well aware that my daytime Advil was wearing off and I just wanted to go home and elevate my wrist.



(Sidebar: I hate the word "panties". I don't think I've used that since I've worked at Victoria's Secret, and not much even then. I'll either call them undies, or whatever the style is: boy shorts, thong, g-(or v-)string ...)

I think I might skip going out tomorrow, but I'll go again on Thursday, since I need to pick up stuff for dinner.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> So I've been trying to leave the house for a little bit each day, but today was my first subway trip.
> 
> I wanted to check out the Victoria's Secret sale. I found that if I'm walking through a crowd, I'll protectively put my hand over my splint, by my thumb.
> 
> I'm glad I went out. I got some nice goodies (undies, body spray and body wash), but it got to the point where I was well aware that my daytime Advil was wearing off and I just wanted to go home and elevate my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sidebar: I hate the word "panties". I don't think I've used that since I've worked at Victoria's Secret, and not much even then. I'll either call them undies, or whatever the style is: boy shorts, thong, g-(or v-)string ...)
> 
> I think I might skip going out tomorrow, but I'll go again on Thursday, since I need to pick up stuff for dinner.




Glad you're doing ok. How is sleeping at night? Why is pain always in overdrive then? 

I had 2 cortisone shots in my sciatic nerve today, both right and left side. Generally I've just had it in the right side, but had pain in both yesterday. Now I rest for 5 days and hope everything works. Keep your fingers crossed. This sciatic pain is the worst.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Glad you're doing ok. How is sleeping at night? Why is pain always in overdrive then?
> 
> I had 2 cortisone shots in my sciatic nerve today, both right and left side. Generally I've just had it in the right side, but had pain in both yesterday. Now I rest for 5 days and hope everything works. Keep your fingers crossed. This sciatic pain is the worst.



I don't know why pain is bad at night, Doll. Maybe because there are distractions during the day keeping you from thinking about the pain?


I hope those cortisone shots helped. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't know why pain is bad at night, Doll. Maybe because there are distractions during the day keeping you from thinking about the pain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those cortisone shots helped. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.




Me too. My back is a mess. Massive arthritis caused by 11 rear end collisions before I was even 30. Drs think there is a spinal fusion in my future. If the vertebrae are stable the arthritis will
Settle down. Also something calked a laminectomy to alleviate the sciatic pain. Those would be if nothing else works. My Dr says my back is a Pandora's box. I had2 shots a couple of months ago and was doing well. Took my dogs out one night for their final bathroom run, a fox came out of nowhere, I went down the steps, landed on my replaced knee, both wrists then my chin. The dogs take off, what a mess. This artificial knee is tough! Was sore so I iced, but was i
Ok, but it messed my back up again. Am very lucky I did not break either wrist, I have heavy bones, both a blessing and a curse, and why the arthritis is so bad. So we are trying the shots again. The sciatic pain is insane when worked up. Last week, if I had a chainsaw I would have sawed my right leg off! Am feeling good right now, takes anywhere from 2days up to 2 weeks for the shots to work. We shall see.


----------



## chowlover2

I hope these don't catch on...


----------



## Kenyanqn

chowlover2 said:


> I hope these don't catch on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651309





What the F?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Me too. My back is a mess. Massive arthritis caused by 11 rear end collisions before I was even 30. Drs think there is a spinal fusion in my future. If the vertebrae are stable the arthritis will
> Settle down. Also something calked a laminectomy to alleviate the sciatic pain. Those would be if nothing else works. My Dr says my back is a Pandora's box. I had2 shots a couple of months ago and was doing well. Took my dogs out one night for their final bathroom run, a fox came out of nowhere, I went down the steps, landed on my replaced knee, both wrists then my chin. The dogs take off, what a mess. This artificial knee is tough! Was sore so I iced, but was i
> Ok, but it messed my back up again. Am very lucky I did not break either wrist, I have heavy bones, both a blessing and a curse, and why the arthritis is so bad. So we are trying the shots again. The sciatic pain is insane when worked up. Last week, if I had a chainsaw I would have sawed my right leg off! Am feeling good right now, takes anywhere from 2days up to 2 weeks for the shots to work. We shall see.



Doll, I am no stranger to a spinal fusion. Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## caitlin1214

Right now, I can't trust myself to write something to my mother regarding calling the hospital behind my back without cursing her out, so I wrote it to my dad so he can read it at their next therapy session.

To add to the crossing the boundary f***ary, she left a message with my older brother in the hopes that he could talk me out of it:

Mom,

I'm glad you made peace with my surgery. 

If you wouldn't listen to me or Dad, I'm glad you got the information from my doctor.

However, you did call him behind my back. I was embarrassed when he told me that (to the point where I apologized to him on your behalf, and chalked it up to your "intense personality"), and I see your calling him as a huge boundaries violation. 

Not just because I've often said I don't like you calling people behind my back, but because it's yet another example of your not letting me handle things like an adult. 

My decision to go ahead with he surgery was not an impulsive one. It was well thought out with the consequences carefully weighed. 

I'm glad there's no World War III at home anymore, but quite frankly, whether you agreed with the surgery or not did not matter to me and I would have gotten it done regardless of how you felt about it.

I've often said in anger that I didn't care what you thought about anything in my life. I still feel that way, but the anger comes from your trying to force your opinion on me. 

I mean it when I say: If I don't ask you what you think, I don't want to hear your opinion. Because you don't discuss things with me and you don't suggest alternatives. It's always, "You can't ..." "You shouldn't ..." "I don't think ...". This is why I don't have serious conversations with you. (And, quite honestly, some things in my life are private, and are therefore none of your business).

News flash: the world does not stop because you disagree with something or are not happy with something. You don't know what's best for everybody, so stop pretending like you do. I don't care how justified you feel. Your trying to force your opinion on people doesn't do any good. It doesn't make them want to take how you feel into consideration. 

To put it bluntly: Get over yourself. Your opinion isn't as important as you think it is. 

And this self-importance has alienated M [younger brother] and squashed any chance of you and I ever being close.  

As a consequence for calling the hospital behind my back, I am not telling you anything about my post-op appointments, and I'm giving Dad strict instructions not to tell you anything, either.


----------



## caitlin1214

And to be a biatch (the bad kind) for a minute: It's interesting that she originally thought my thumb surgery was unnecessary when I know for a fact she's had Botox and a face lift.

(I'm not knocking people who have had face lifts and Botox, but you know ... glass houses and throwing stones and all that.)


----------



## Kenyanqn

caitlin1214 said:


> And to be a biatch (the bad kind) for a minute: It's interesting that she originally thought my thumb surgery was unnecessary when I know for a fact she's had Botox and a face lift.
> 
> (I'm not knocking people who have had face lifts and Botox, but you know ... glass houses and throwing stones and all that.)




Hugs! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. She definitely should have respected your boundaries. I hope she is receptive to your letter


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, I am no stranger to a spinal fusion. Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


Is it bad? I have 4 herniated discs and massive arthritis due to 11 rear end collisions. The arthritis has caused a cyst in my spine midway up my back, a result of the arthritis. The same thing happened before my knee was replaced. A cyst the size of half a grapefruit occurred behind my kneecap. When my kneecap was replaced, the cyst went away. The thinking is if my spine were fused, the cyst would go away. Draining it is iffy. It is in an odd place ( one of the facets are in the way ) and will return if nothing is done. On top of this my spinal column has narrowed and I have had sciatic nerve problems this past year. Usually sciatica involves one leg, but I hit the jackpot and have it in both legs! The Dr gave me cortisone shots which helped, then I had a nasty spill when I took my dogs out one night and am back to square 1. Had another cortisone shot Tue and am feeling better. I know they don't like to do more than 3 a year, but Dr said they will if it helps and keeps me off the operating table. I just have to wait and see.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Is it bad? I have 4 herniated discs and massive arthritis due to 11 rear end collisions. The arthritis has caused a cyst in my spine midway up my back, a result of the arthritis. The same thing happened before my knee was replaced. A cyst the size of half a grapefruit occurred behind my kneecap. When my kneecap was replaced, the cyst went away. The thinking is if my spine were fused, the cyst would go away. Draining it is iffy. It is in an odd place ( one of the facets are in the way ) and will return if nothing is done. On top of this my spinal column has narrowed and I have had sciatic nerve problems this past year. Usually sciatica involves one leg, but I hit the jackpot and have it in both legs! The Dr gave me cortisone shots which helped, then I had a nasty spill when I took my dogs out one night and am back to square 1. Had another cortisone shot Tue and am feeling better. I know they don't like to do more than 3 a year, but Dr said they will if it helps and keeps me off the operating table. I just have to wait and see.



Not bad, but there's a lot that goes into it: long recovery, eight hour long surgery time and I had to bank my own blood beforehand. (Well, half of it. My dad is the same blood type, so we each donated two liters.)

If it means you won't have back pain, that's a good thing. 


I had it done because I had scoliosis and my back brace didn't work. It was a 45-degree curve.

I don't regret doing it at all.

Sometimes my back gets sore and achy when I've carried too much or slept in the same position for too long, but it's nowhere near the pain you were describing.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hope everyone is having a BISTASTIC day!  I just realized that I never subscribed to this thread (WTF is wrong with me?) so I'm ROTFL as this is my first time back in a while and the first pic I see is this....



chowlover2 said:


> I hope these don't catch on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651309





Glory no!!! Oh no, no, no, no, no!  

Unless he's "gifted like a stripper" down there, then its like...HEYYYY!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Hope everyone is having a BISTASTIC day! I just realized that I never subscribed to this thread (WTF is wrong with me?) so I'm ROTFL as this is my first time back in a while and the first pic I see is this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glory no!!! Oh no, no, no, no, no!
> 
> Unless he's "gifted like a stripper" down there, then its like...HEYYYY!!!
> 
> media1.giphy.com/media/VTxmwaCEwSlZm/giphy.gif


 Welcome back Doll, it's been ages! What made you stay away so long?


----------



## Kansashalo

Nothing in particular. lol

A bish is relocating to Atlanta  and I only have 5 weeks to be there and settled.   These next few weeks are going to be "fun" _(insert the air quotes)._


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Nothing in particular. lol
> 
> A bish is relocating to Atlanta  and I only have 5 weeks to be there and settled.  These next few weeks are going to be "fun" _(insert the air quotes)._


That's great news! I have a friend there and he loves it!


----------



## caitlin1214

Kenyanqn said:


> Hugs! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. She definitely should have respected your boundaries. I hope she is receptive to your letter


Thanks. 

Knowing her, she'll probably still feel justified in doing it (she always does) and she won't like how I worded it.

If I just send it to the house so she can read it herself, she'll chalk it up as me "acting out".  

Having my dad read it at their therapy session at least gives the therapist something to discuss with them.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Knowing her, she'll probably still feel justified in doing it (she always does) and she won't like how I worded it.
> 
> If I just send it to the house so she can read it herself, she'll chalk it up as me "acting out".
> 
> Having my dad read it at their therapy session at least gives the therapist something to discuss with them.




Your poor Dad! He deserves a sainthood to say the least!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Nothing in particular. lol
> 
> A bish is relocating to Atlanta  and I only have 5 weeks to be there and settled.   These next few weeks are going to be "fun" _(insert the air quotes)._



Congrats!!!!! I know you are excited!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Not bad, but there's a lot that goes into it: long recovery, eight hour long surgery time and I had to bank my own blood beforehand. (Well, half of it. My dad is the same blood type, so we each donated two liters.)
> 
> If it means you won't have back pain, that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> I had it done because I had scoliosis and my back brace didn't work. It was a 45-degree curve.
> 
> I don't regret doing it at all.
> 
> Sometimes my back gets sore and achy when I've carried too much or slept in the same position for too long, but it's nowhere near the pain you were describing.



My uncle is having surgery soon as his curvature is so bad its pinching nerves.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My uncle is having surgery soon as his curvature is so bad its pinching nerves.


 Nerve pain is the worst. I had my right knee replaced, no where near the pain of the sciatic nerve. I hope his surgery is a great success!


----------



## Kansashalo

*Happy Monday dolls*! 

OMG, I was up until 4am watching season 2 of Orange Is The New Black.  I need more coffee!






How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Congrats!!!!! I know you are excited!



I am!   I have a lot to plan within a short amount of time but I can do it!

How is everyone's week so far?


----------



## chowlover2

So far so good! Headed to the beach Friday!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm totally jeals that you're going to the beach.


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

Hi Dolls, what's up?


----------



## Kansashalo

Who has actual weekend plans?   I'll be in packing mode so nothing cool there. lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls, Happy Monday!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning chow and to all of the bishes.

Countdown "2 weeks to Atlanta" has begun!  YAY! I'm soooooooooooooooo ready for a new start.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll! Have you found a place in Atl yet? I don't envy you, packing up everything is the worst and unpacking even more so! Thank goodness you are getting out of tornado central, you should not have to worry about that there. Atl is a vibrant city, I think you will be very happy there.

P.S. Are you going to change your TPF name to Georgiahalo?


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ LOL! Good idea Chow. 

The packing doesn't bother me too much as its allowing me to get rid of a lot of stuff, including lots of furniture too.  Which means that I will be going SHOPPING  for new stuff once I'm settled in.  I have a place already so I know exactly what I need and where everything is going too.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> /\ LOL! Good idea Chow.
> 
> The packing doesn't bother me too much as its allowing me to get rid of a lot of stuff, including lots of furniture too. Which means that I will be going SHOPPING  for new stuff once I'm settled in. I have a place already so I know exactly what I need and where everything is going too.


Do you have anyone helping you either in Kansas or Atlanta? Furniture shopping is fun!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

My parents saw their therapist on Wednesday and my dad printed out extra copies of my letter so all three of them could read it in the session. Then the therapist told her in no uncertain terms that my mother really needed to let me go. My dad said my mom understood. 

My dad also asked me if it was okay for my mom to send me a letter. I originally said no, but then changed it to she could, but I won't guarantee I'll read it. (I won't. When I was going through hell with her, I never got the chance to explain myself, so I'm not giving her the same courtesy.) 

We're starting to have more civil chats, but the whole time I'm thinking, "Don't get it twisted. I still don't forgive you for what you did."


On Thursday I had my checkup. They removed my splint and cut my sutures. (Thank God they didn't use staples this time. Those stung like a biatch when they were being removed.) There was no other dressing, save for three Steri-Strips. I was sent away with physical therapy to do and I'll see them again in a month.

I'm supposed to do the same exercises I did for my wrist, plus a couple for my thumb. While doing the wrist exercises, I realized that after the second day, I'm back to where I was pre-surgery (I mostly have my range of motion back). 

Now I do the thumb exercises and just make sure I stretch my wrist a little. 

I'm already starting to see a bit of improvement in the motion of my thumb, but I'm not entirely out of the woods. The amount of healing time for this is about the same as a tendon repair (about twelve weeks), so I have a while to go.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Nerve pain is the worst. I had my right knee replaced, no where near the pain of the sciatic nerve. I hope his surgery is a great success!



When you can't get any more over-the-counter pain meds, get Tylenol Body Pain Night.

That stuff is amaze. It's a pain reliever with a muscle relaxant and a sleep aid.


I started taking it when I ran out of Percocet. 

(And I do Advil Extra Strength during the day.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls.
> 
> My parents saw their therapist on Wednesday and my dad printed out extra copies of my letter so all three of them could read it in the session. Then the therapist told her in no uncertain terms that my mother really needed to let me go. My dad said my mom understood.
> 
> My dad also asked me if it was okay for my mom to send me a letter. I originally said no, but then changed it to she could, but I won't guarantee I'll read it. (I won't. When I was going through hell with her, I never got the chance to explain myself, so I'm not giving her the same courtesy.)
> 
> We're starting to have more civil chats, but the whole time I'm thinking, "Don't get it twisted. I still don't forgive you for what you did."
> 
> 
> On Thursday I had my checkup. They removed my splint and cut my sutures. (Thank God they didn't use staples this time. Those stung like a biatch when they were being removed.) There was no other dressing, save for three Steri-Strips. I was sent away with physical therapy to do and I'll see them again in a month.
> 
> I'm supposed to do the same exercises I did for my wrist, plus a couple for my thumb. While doing the wrist exercises, I realized that after the second day, I'm back to where I was pre-surgery (I mostly have my range of motion back).
> 
> Now I do the thumb exercises and just make sure I stretch my wrist a little.
> 
> I'm already starting to see a bit of improvement in the motion of my thumb, but I'm not entirely out of the woods. The amount of healing time for this is about the same as a tendon repair (about twelve weeks), so I have a while to go.




That is great news about your wrist! 

I'm glad the Dr is on you and your Dad's side. Keep your distance.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> When you can't get any more over-the-counter pain meds, get Tylenol Body Pain Night.
> 
> That stuff is amaze. It's a pain reliever with a muscle relaxant and a sleep aid.
> 
> 
> I started taking it when I ran out of Percocet.
> 
> (And I do Advil Extra Strength during the day.)




I got a cortisone shot in both right & left sciatic nerves, a much better. They gave me this stuff called Tramadol, it's supposed to act like a narcotic but isn't one. It worked so, so, but when I threw a low dose Vicodin into the mix I felt like my old self!  I see Dr next week, am thinking they will give me another set of cortisone shots to keep me on track.


----------



## caitlin1214

Turns out, my mother called my older brother, in hopes of him being able to convince me not to get my surgery. 

He didn't get the message until after the procedure was over. 

I've always felt bad she dragged him into it, so I wrote him a little apology.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Turns out, my mother called my older brother, in hopes of him being able to convince me not to get my surgery.
> 
> He didn't get the message until after the procedure was over.
> 
> I've always felt bad she dragged him into it, so I wrote him a little apology.




You needed to get that surgery done and out of the way! Is she out of her mind?

How long ago did you have your breasts lifted? Has it lasted? You're young for that aren't you? I'll PM you later, am headed for bed.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't know that if I didn't have the surgery my thumb muscles would atrophy (that's what the doctor told her) but all I knew is I couldn't use my thumb as normally as I'd like. 


Regarding my breast lift, we can talk here (but feel free to PM me anyway). I think I was about 23 when I had the done.

I was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure when I was 18, so I get my estrogen from birth control pills. A side effect, I guess you could call it, is that while the size of my breasts were fine, I had too much skin. 

The lift brought them up and made them more compact.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I didn't know that if I didn't have the surgery my thumb muscles would atrophy (that's what the doctor told her) but all I knew is I couldn't use my thumb as normally as I'd like.
> 
> 
> Regarding my breast lift, we can talk here (but feel free to PM me anyway). I think I was about 23 when I had the done.
> 
> I was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure when I was 18, so I get my estrogen from birth control pills. A side effect, I guess you could call it, is that while the size of my breasts were fine, I had too much skin.
> 
> The lift brought them up and made them more compact.


 Doll, you have had more than your fair share of surgeries and medical issues! We can chat tonight. How is your thumb feeling, how is range of movement?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you have had more than your fair share of surgeries and medical issues! We can chat tonight. How is your thumb feeling, how is range of movement?



Thanks, Doll. It would have been nice to not have needed the surgeries, but they've all helped me, in one way or another so I don't regret having them. 

My thumb is doing better. I've noticed progress in the movement of my thumb. I'm not doing the exercises as regularly, but I'm making a point of using my thumb more and more.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll. It would have been nice to not have needed the surgeries, but they've all helped me, in one way or another so I don't regret having them.
> 
> My thumb is doing better. I've noticed progress in the movement of my thumb. I'm not doing the exercises as regularly, but I'm making a point of using my thumb more and more.


That's good news! I hated Physical Therapy, but it always helped me more than I would like to admit. So keep doing your exercises. 

I'll let you know when Oddities comes back on. I have record series in my DVR, so whenever it returns I'll tell you to look out for it. It is really cool. They own a shop in NYC and boy do they get some crazy stuff. They also make trips to collectors homes and some of them have to be seen to be believed!

Now tell me about the breast lift. It's one of those things I would love to do. Was it painful? How long does it take to heal? And how has it held up as time has gone by?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Now tell me about the breast lift. It's one of those things I would love to do. Was it painful? How long does it take to heal? And how has it held up as time has gone by?
> Inquiring minds want to know!



I went through my sophomore year of college happy to finally have good posture. A couple of years after college, I realized how much I hated my chest. I mentioned it to my mom and we left it at that. I occasionally read the UK edition of Cosmo, and in the back are plastic surgery ads and I noticed that the woman in one of the ads looked like she had the same situation I did.  

After showing my parents the magazine, I went with my mom to her gynecologist. After examining me, her doctor described my condition as having tubular breasts and referred me to the head plastic/reconstructive surgeon in the same hospital. 

At the appointment with him, he described what he would do while diagramming what the scars would look like on a yellow legal pad.

In terms of what a plastic surgeon can do to breasts, mine hurt the least and took the least amount of time time heal. There was nothing done to the tissue and nothing was being implanted or removed. My surgeon was just dealing with my skin. 

It was a four hour procedure. 

When my doctor lifted and compacted my breasts he did a sort of cut and paste with my nipples, so now they're a more normal shape and more . . . centered. The only risk with them completely re-positioning the nipples is that you either feel everything or nothing. (I felt EVERYTHING! God forbid I was in a room that suddenly turned cold!)

When I woke up, for  a minute, I had no idea why I was in the hospital. Then I looked down and saw the heavy bandage around my chest. Then I remembered.

I was out of work for a week, had to wear a cotton, wireless bra for three weeks and couldn't do any heavy lifting for five weeks. 

(At the time I worked in retail and part of my job involved taking things out of fitting rooms, so when I was in the "no heavy lifting" phase, I carried fewer items or borrowed the store cart.)


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Now tell me about the breast lift. It's one of those things I would love to do. Was it painful? How long does it take to heal? And how has it held up as time has gone by?
> Inquiring minds want to know!



I'm breaking this up, because it's rather long ...


During recovery, I hated the scar strips. 

The pain was more annoying than anything else. When it got to the point where I got to take off the cotton bra, I felt a difference in balance.

For the most part he used dissolvable stitches, except at the bottom, where he used sutures.
Those he had to remove during one of my post-op appointments. 

I also realized I was a different bra size than I thought I was. Because part of my rib cage stuck out after my spinal fusion, I measured at a 40C. I found that there was nothing pretty in that size, so I started wearing the equivalent, which was 38D.

My parents said the doctor came out and told them there was no way I was a 38D.

I wear a 38C now. 

It was so great getting to pick out new bras.

I love the fact that I can wear tops that I couldn't before. I can also go braless, which I didn't feel comfortable doing before. (I don't do that often, but when my wrist was healing, I couldn't always put on a bra, so I'd wear a t-shirt to go out.)

Because it was cosmetic, insurance wouldn't pay for it, so we didn't bother asking. Later on, I pointed out to my dad that technically, he could have asked, because my breasts' appearance were the result of a medication, and technically that's not cosmetic.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm breaking this up, because it's rather long ...
> 
> 
> During recovery, I hated the scar strips.
> 
> The pain was more annoying than anything else. When it got to the point where I got to take off the cotton bra, I felt a difference in balance.
> 
> For the most part he used dissolvable stitches, except at the bottom, where he used sutures.
> Those he had to remove during one of my post-op appointments.
> 
> I also realized I was a different bra size than I thought I was. Because part of my rib cage stuck out after my spinal fusion, I measured at a 40C. I found that there was nothing pretty in that size, so I started wearing the equivalent, which was 38D.
> 
> My parents said the doctor came out and told them there was no way I was a 38D.
> 
> I wear a 38C now.
> 
> It was so great getting to pick out new bras.
> 
> I love the fact that I can wear tops that I couldn't before. I can also go braless, which I didn't feel comfortable doing before. (I don't do that often, but when my wrist was healing, I couldn't always put on a bra, so I'd wear a t-shirt to go out.)
> 
> Because it was cosmetic, insurance wouldn't pay for it, so we didn't bother asking. Later on, I pointed out to my dad that technically, he could have asked, because my breasts' appearance were the result of a medication, and technically that's not cosmetic.


What medication caused your breasts to drop? 

There are a lot of stitches aren't there? I saw a show on Oprah ages ago where the Dr explained the surgery as an anchor shaped scar. A semi circle under the breast, in the center of that a line up to the nipple and then they circle the nipple and remove that. That part sounds the worst! I never thought about it til now, it must be really painful!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> What medication caused your breasts to drop?
> 
> There are a lot of stitches aren't there? I saw a show on Oprah ages ago where the Dr explained the surgery as an anchor shaped scar. A semi circle under the breast, in the center of that a line up to the nipple and then they circle the nipple and remove that. That part sounds the worst! I never thought about it til now, it must be really painful!



Estrogen. (I like to say I'm on estrogen therapy, but that just sounds wrong.)

Yeah, that was a lot of stitches. 

I had it done in the springtime, so when I went back to work, the place was air-conditioned. I remember living in hoodies and being careful not to walk under the air vents. (And when I did, I kept my arms crossed in front of my body.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I was meeting a friend to see a movie and the theatre was in the mall. Since I had to find something to wear to my brother's wedding, I thought while I was there, I'd see what they had. 

Before the movie, I stopped in a store that just sold gowns, and asked if they had plus sizes (I'm not exactly in the best shape right now. Hopefully I can be better enough to hit a couple of dance classes before the wedding).

They did, but they didn't fit and they looked too much like bridesmaid's dresses.

After the movie, we had to walk through Sears to get back to the subway, so we decided to see what's there. 


I found my dress. 

(The shawl is not going to be that color, but I wanted to see what it looked like with a proper bra, a wrap and heels).

...I'm thinking a mint green shawl, since that's one of their colors, and a clutch like that Shakespeare one I posted earlier. (Their wedding is at the Boston Public Library). 

It's a black tie wedding, but I'm not a ball gown person, I'm an LBD person.


----------



## caitlin1214

Yeah, they have Alice in Wonderland clutches. I'm getting one of those for the wedding. (I've got an Alice in Wonderland charm bracelet, so the purse will match perfectly.)


I can't decide between these three:

http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_mad_tea_party_purse_bag-223333149611534739

http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_flamingo_wristlet_purse-223950355637219464

http://www.zazzle.ca/drink_me_potion_coin_purse-223944864686395834

http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_wristlet_collage-223519404968719174

I really like the tea party (partly because it sort of goes with the whole color scheme I'm going with).

Alice with Drink Me and Alice with the flamingo are the classic, recognizable Alice in Wonderland pictures.

The Alice collage would be the pop of color.  

The two front runners for me would be the tea party or Drink Me.

Dolls, what say you?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Yeah, they have Alice in Wonderland clutches. I'm getting one of those for the wedding. (I've got an Alice in Wonderland charm bracelet, so the purse will match perfectly.)
> 
> 
> I can't decide between these three:
> 
> http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_mad_tea_party_purse_bag-223333149611534739
> 
> http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_flamingo_wristlet_purse-223950355637219464
> 
> http://www.zazzle.ca/drink_me_potion_coin_purse-223944864686395834
> 
> http://www.zazzle.ca/alice_in_wonderland_wristlet_collage-223519404968719174
> 
> I really like the tea party (partly because it sort of goes with the whole color scheme I'm going with).
> 
> Alice with Drink Me and Alice with the flamingo are the classic, recognizable Alice in Wonderland pictures.
> 
> The Alice collage would be the pop of color.
> 
> The two front runners for me would be the tea party or Drink Me.
> 
> Dolls, what say you?


 First off, the little black dress is perfect! Please tell me it is not Kardashian collection!

My vote is for the tea party wristlet. It has the mad hatter! I have an Alice in Wonderland pod for my Bal bag. I'll have to dig it out and take a pic.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> First off, the little black dress is perfect! Please tell me it is not Kardashian collection!
> 
> My vote is for the tea party wristlet. It has the mad hatter! I have an Alice in Wonderland pod for my Bal bag. I'll have to dig it out and take a pic.



Thanks, Doll. 

No, it is not from the Kardashian collection. 

While I was there I wondered if I would see anything from that line, but I couldn't see anything and didn't care enough to really look.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> No, it is not from the Kardashian collection.
> 
> While I was there I wondered if I would see anything from that line, but I couldn't see anything and didn't care enough to really look.


What wristlet did you decide on?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> What wristlet did you decide on?



I think I'll go with the tea party. (I can look into the Drink Me one for another time.)

The tea party matches my color scheme.

(I'm wearing Her Rose Adagio on my toes. I'll be in heels, but at some point, the shoes will come off for dancing.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I think I'll go with the tea party. (I can look into the Drink Me one for another time.)
> 
> The tea party matches my color scheme.
> 
> (I'm wearing Her Rose Adagio on my toes. I'll be in heels, but at some point, the shoes will come off for dancing.)


The tea party was my fav! Good choice, and I love Her Rose Adagio.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> First off, the little black dress is perfect! Please tell me it is not Kardashian collection!
> 
> My vote is for the tea party wristlet. It has the mad hatter! I have an Alice in Wonderland pod for my Bal bag. I'll have to dig it out and take a pic.


One of my future tattoos is going to be 10/6 behind one of my ears.

(10/6 is on a slip of paper on the Mad Hatter's hat. That's the price tag. The hat costs 10 shillings and 6 pence.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> One of my future tattoos is going to be 10/6 behind one of my ears.
> 
> (10/6 is on a slip of paper on the Mad Hatter's hat. That's the price tag. The hat costs 10 shillings and 6 pence.


Did you get your ankle tattoo finished? We didn't see pics.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Did you get your ankle tattoo finished? We didn't see pics.



Not yet. 

I was going to use some of the money from my tax refund to do it, but I was in the midst of recovering from my wrist stuff. 

My plan is, once I get a job and the first paycheck, the first thing I'm going to do is make an appointment to get it finished.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I was going to use some of the money from my tax refund to do it, but I was in the midst of recovering from my wrist stuff.
> 
> My plan is, once I get a job and the first paycheck, the first thing I'm going to do is make an appointment to get it finished.


Cool, I was just making sure I didn't miss anything!


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls.   Guess what.  Jeneen, our very own Mystery Bish, and her gorg hubby are the proud parents of a brand new cute as a button little Bish.  Her name is .....well, I'll let Jeneen tell you, if she pops in.  If not I will and I'll post a pic.  

I'm going to go make a few graphics.  oooooooh, I have the cutest little frame.  Maybe I'll go grab the pic from her facebook page.

Caitlin, I can't wait to see the clutch.  I'm sorry I've been missing, I just can't pry myself out of Kims thread.  It's like a drug to me.  Maybe I should take up drinking.  It will be safer.  lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Congrats to Mr & Mrs Jeneen!


----------



## Jeneen

Hey Bishes! The rumors are true! Baby Bish has arrived! She was a few weeks early and I was in labor for 52 hours! If anyone needed another reason why they should never eff with me there it is! Ha!

For privacy reasons, I'd prefer not to post my little love bug's picture publicly on tpf. If you would like to see pictures/names, PM me for my Facebook info or Instagram handle. I'm much more active there these days as you probably can tell but I miss all of you. 

Lots of love xo


----------



## Jeneen

Xo thank you!!


----------



## Jeneen

Looking gooooood!


----------



## Jeneen

Yay thank you!! (Just see below above about please not posting pics or her name xxxooo) 

Motherhood has been a joy so far.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## chowlover2

chowlover2 said:


> Congrats to Mr & Mrs Jeneen!




52hours! OMG!


----------



## Jeneen

Yeah girl, mostly unmedicated or under -medicated.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am really happy for you. I feel like a long lost bish auntie or something.


----------



## V0N1B2

CobaltBlu said:


> I am really happy for you. I feel like a long lost bish auntie or something.


I'm sorry to go off topic, but that Yoox ad I keep seeing up top is freaking me out. Can you see it?
It's like Cobalt is following me on every page. It looks like one of your paintings. Is it?

Oh, and congratulations on your new beebee Jeneen.


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry to go off topic, but that Yoox ad I keep seeing up top is freaking me out. Can you see it?
> It's like Cobalt is following me on every page. It looks like one of your paintings. Is it?
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on your new beebee Jeneen.




Yipes, I have no idea.  I..um...don't see it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well now that I'm trying to get it to pop up, it won't. 
It looks like this but bigger:


----------



## V0N1B2

Found it! Finally! 
For you CB!  It looks a little bit like your avatar, doesn't it?


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> Found it! Finally!
> For you CB!  It looks a little bit like your avatar, doesn't it?



A little. Those bishes stole my shine!
Mine is an original oil, pffff. *buffs nails*


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning bishes! I haven't spelunked properly so in the meantime, congrats to any bish with some good news/event and prayers to those who need it.

I'm finally an Atlanta doll now after major moving company drama.   So before I begin  unpacking I just wanted to say HI!!! 

*waves frantically at all the dolls"


----------



## Jeneen

Thank you loves!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Thank you loves!


Mrs Jeneen, I sent you a friend request on Facebook so I can see pics of the newest Bish, but have yet to hear anything. I know you are busy with the baby, but can you approve me when you have a chance?


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Morning bishes! I haven't spelunked properly so in the meantime, congrats to any bish with some good news/event and prayers to those who need it.
> 
> I'm finally an Atlanta doll now after major moving company drama. So before I begin unpacking I just wanted to say HI!!!
> 
> *waves frantically at all the dolls"


Congrats Doll, are you settled in yet?


----------



## caitlin1214

Congratulations on the new Baby Bish, jeneen!


----------



## caitlin1214

There was a bit of dress drama: I kind of bought the black dress without permission. 

My parents agreed to help me out with the wedding outfit and I was out to a movie with a friend of mine, found the dress and called my dad to tell him about it. I also sent him a picture. 

When I was on the phone with my dad telling him about the dress, she basically took over the phone call, telling me she didn't like it and it got to the point where I hung up on her and bought it anyway. 

To preface, my debit card has two accounts on it: my personal account and the one I transfer money into before I write a rent check.

I used the rent part of the debit card to buy the dress. 

It wasn't until I took a better photo of myself in the dress did she agree that it looked good and I can wear it to the wedding. 

The shawl was ordered, and I'm in the process of getting the bag now. 

I only ordered one shawl, but it looks like this: 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/109041391/set-of-2-mint-green-shawls-pashmina

My dad talked to her about the bag and she only agreed to paying for half of it. Which is frustrating, because it feels like she's trying to make a point and control some aspect of my wedding outfit. 

I agreed, because I want the bag, but I just never said when I'd pay it back.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> There was a bit of dress drama: I kind of bought the black dress without permission.
> 
> My parents agreed to help me out with the wedding outfit and I was out to a movie with a friend of mine, found the dress and called my dad to tell him about it. I also sent him a picture.
> 
> When I was on the phone with my dad telling him about the dress, she basically took over the phone call, telling me she didn't like it and it got to the point where I hung up on her and bought it anyway.
> 
> To preface, my debit card has two accounts on it: my personal account and the one I transfer money into before I write a rent check.
> 
> I used the rent part of the debit card to buy the dress.
> 
> It wasn't until I took a better photo of myself in the dress did she agree that it looked good and I can wear it to the wedding.
> 
> The shawl was ordered, and I'm in the process of getting the bag now.
> 
> I only ordered one shawl, but it looks like this:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/109041391/set-of-2-mint-green-shawls-pashmina
> 
> My dad talked to her about the bag and she only agreed to paying for half of it. Which is frustrating, because it feels like she's trying to make a point and control some aspect of my wedding outfit.
> 
> I agreed, because I want the bag, but I just never said when I'd pay it back.


 Your Mom isn't happy unless she is sticking her nose in your business!


----------



## caitlin1214

​


chowlover2 said:


> Your Mom isn't happy unless she is sticking her nose in your business!



I know, Doll, that's why I'm not in such a big rush to pay for my half of the bag. I'm trying to get it so that my dad will put it on his card and then I will (eventually) put the money for my part of it on my rent account. 

(It's bad enough I have to pay for half of it, I don't want them - read, her - to insult me further by putting a due date on the money.)

I know they don't owe me anything, and I really should be paying for stuff myself, but the reality is, I can't right now and they did offer.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I know, Doll, that's why I'm not in such a big rush to pay for my half of the bag. I'm trying to get it so that my dad will put it on his card and then I will (eventually) put the money for my part of it on my rent account.
> 
> 
> 
> (It's bad enough I have to pay for half of it, I don't want them - read, her - to insult me further by putting a due date on the money.)
> 
> 
> 
> I know they don't owe me anything, and I really should be paying for stuff myself, but the reality is, I can't right now and they did offer.




You have had a heck of a year! Dad's are so much easier to deal with than Moms. In all species I think-LOL! My brother has had up to 5 cats inside his home. He lost 2 in the last few months, but not for long. One day he and his wife were picking up trash along road in front of their home. They hear a noise, it's a 3 week old kitten. They had to keep the kitten separated, and couldn't even find her sex yet. Anyway,she kept them up all night for the first few weeks yowling all night. I told him it was a girl, but he didn't believe me. 3weeks later he finds she's a girl. I told him females bring the drama, no matter what heir age. I brought it in the womb, my a Mom threw up all 9months with me! Anyway, the 1 cat who was despondent over the loss of his buddy is thrilled with the new addition, even though she is a 2 lb female who looks nothing like the other. Here's a pic.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
look, she's such a Bish she sent her buddy packing so she could have the bed all to herself!


----------



## caitlin1214

She's an adorable little rascal!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> She's an adorable little rascal!


She is! Her name is Smokey and she is a hellraiser!


----------



## Lapis

Bishes don't cuss me out, I figured I should come tell y'all since most of you have been along on our crazy ride. Lil Miss has been cleared by her ortho to go about life however she wishes!  
Her bones will never look normal on xray BUT they are now up to normal density, her length difference between her legs is miniscule (no need for a lift anymore), and her hip is good. I am as you would guess ecstatic.


----------



## chowlover2

Lapis said:


> Bishes don't cuss me out, I figured I should come tell y'all since most of you have been along on our crazy ride. Lil Miss has been cleared by her ortho to go about life however she wishes!
> Her bones will never look normal on xray BUT they are now up to normal density, her length difference between her legs is miniscule (no need for a lift anymore), and her hip is good. I am as you would guess ecstatic.




That is the greatest news Lapis! You and the hubs must be ecstatic, it has been a long ride for all of you. Is 'Lil Bit excited to live a more normal life?


----------



## Lapis

chowlover2 said:


> That is the greatest news Lapis! You and the hubs must be ecstatic, it has been a long ride for all of you. Is 'Lil Bit excited to live a more normal life?



We are, we never really limited her so she just knows no more traveling yearly to see her ortho. 

Chow your kitty is too cute, I'm allergic tho so yeah.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey bishes!

A doll is finally unpacked, settled and has her bearing once again so I can return to the fun!

Hope all is going ok with everyone.


----------



## Bzemom

Kansashalo said:


> Hey bishes!
> 
> A doll is finally unpacked, settled and has her bearing once again so I can return to the fun!
> 
> Hope all is going ok with everyone.



Congrats!!!!!



Lapis said:


> Bishes don't cuss me out, I figured I should come tell y'all since most of you have been along on our crazy ride. Lil Miss has been cleared by her ortho to go about life however she wishes!
> Her bones will never look normal on xray BUT they are now up to normal density, her length difference between her legs is miniscule (no need for a lift anymore), and her hip is good. I am as you would guess ecstatic.



Glad she is doing well!!!


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> You have had a heck of a year! Dad's are so much easier to deal with than Moms. In all species I think-LOL! My brother has had up to 5 cats inside his home. He lost 2 in the last few months, but not for long. One day he and his wife were picking up trash along road in front of their home. They hear a noise, it's a 3 week old kitten. They had to keep the kitten separated, and couldn't even find her sex yet. Anyway,she kept them up all night for the first few weeks yowling all night. I told him it was a girl, but he didn't believe me. 3weeks later he finds she's a girl. I told him females bring the drama, no matter what heir age. I brought it in the womb, my a Mom threw up all 9months with me! Anyway, the 1 cat who was despondent over the loss of his buddy is thrilled with the new addition, even though she is a 2 lb female who looks nothing like the other. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698907
> View attachment 2698908
> View attachment 2698909
> View attachment 2698910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look, she's such a Bish she sent her buddy packing so she could have the bed all to herself!




Gorgeous kitty!!!!




Jeneen said:


> Yeah girl, mostly unmedicated or under -medicated.





Congrats!!!



caitlin1214 said:


> I was meeting a friend to see a movie and the theatre was in the mall. Since I had to find something to wear to my brother's wedding, I thought while I was there, I'd see what they had.
> 
> Before the movie, I stopped in a store that just sold gowns, and asked if they had plus sizes (I'm not exactly in the best shape right now. Hopefully I can be better enough to hit a couple of dance classes before the wedding).
> 
> They did, but they didn't fit and they looked too much like bridesmaid's dresses.
> 
> After the movie, we had to walk through Sears to get back to the subway, so we decided to see what's there.
> 
> 
> I found my dress.
> 
> (The shawl is not going to be that color, but I wanted to see what it looked like with a proper bra, a wrap and heels).
> 
> ...I'm thinking a mint green shawl, since that's one of their colors, and a clutch like that Shakespeare one I posted earlier. (Their wedding is at the Boston Public Library).
> 
> It's a black tie wedding, but I'm not a ball gown person, I'm an LBD person.



Mint green would be great, especially with your skin tone.


----------



## caitlin1214

Bzemom said:


> Gorgeous kitty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mint green would be great, especially with your skin tone.



The shawl arrived, Doll! 

And instead of a Shakespeare bag, I ordered one that shows the Mad Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. (The color scheme matched the pink and mint green thing I've got going on.)

Speaking of, my mom talked to my aunt, and she convinced my mom not to enforce my paying for half the bag. (Thanks, Auntie!) 


My new project is walking around in my heels and getting used to them.  

If i want to be able to afford Louboutins someday, I have to be able to walk comfortably in these. 

(They're not new. I bought them last year for my birthday party/dance class.)

... I know, by the end of the night, I'm going to be tipsy, tired or a little bit of both, and the last thing I want to do is put my shoes back on. In preparation for that, I've ordered some fold-up ballet flats I can take with me. 

My brother did say they'll be providing flip-flops for the girls so they can dance, but I'm not entirely sure they're going to have any in my size.


----------



## caitlin1214

For the rehearsal dinner, I've got basic black pumps, black trousers and my LV Cerise Poucette. (I have to find a dressy top that goes with the outfit. That's my project this weekend.)


They asked me to give a speech, so I wrote one and Daddy Bish and I went over it together. I sent it to him so he can print it out for me.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The shawl arrived, Doll!
> 
> 
> 
> And instead of a Shakespeare bag, I ordered one that shows the Mad Tea Party from Alice in Wonderland. (The color scheme matched the pink and mint green thing I've got going on.)
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, my mom talked to my aunt, and she convinced my mom not to enforce my paying for half the bag. (Thanks, Auntie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new project is walking around in my heels and getting used to them.
> 
> 
> 
> If i want to be able to afford Louboutins someday, I have to be able to walk comfortably in these.
> 
> 
> 
> (They're not new. I bought them last year for my birthday party/dance class.)
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know, by the end of the night, I'm going to be tipsy, tired or a little bit of both, and the last thing I want to do is put my shoes back on. In preparation for that, I've ordered some fold-up ballet flats I can take with me.
> 
> 
> 
> My brother did say they'll be providing flip-flops for the girls so they can dance, but I'm not entirely sure they're going to have any in my size.




Those shoes are hot!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. 

The rehearsal dinner was at Hamersley's Bistro. They're known for their chicken. It was a set menu and you chose what you wanted for each course so I chose the chicken as an entree, preceded by duck comfit (my older brother saw it while it was being served and was like, "Holy crap! That's a starter?" - It was a duck leg). Then I had this chocolate-pistachio thing for dessert. 

I wanted to give them the courtesy of hearing my speech first. Now that the wedding is over, here it is:

Hi, everybody. I'm Caitlin, one of the Groom's sisters. 

_(At this point I started tearing up and I remember saying, "Damn it! I'm not supposed to do that yet!" I then read the rest of it in a shaky, teary voice.)_

I remember when M brought P home to meet the family. 
It was Thanksgiving, and at one point, I pulled him aside and said, "M, she's awesome!" and "I love her!"

At the end of the evening, we were packing up leftovers for them to take home with them (including the rest of the turkey). We didn't have a proper container for it, so we had to improvise with saran wrap and tin foil. Then we had to put the entire thing in a plastic bag. Not an easy task, because one of us had to hold the wrapped turkey up while the other put the bag over it. Our struggle reminded me of that Sopranos episode where Tony killed Ralphie and hid his head in a bowling bag. I remember telling her "be careful with Ralphie!" 

A sister wants to see her brother happy. And P, you have made him so happy. And I love you for that. Welcome to the family. 

I would like to close this with a little piece of advice from one who's been there: To live happily with M, all we need is just a little patience. 

Cheers.


I printed it out because it was easier for me to read from a piece of paper than speaking from memory. I had this image of my vamping up there to the point where they were like, "Get off the stage!" 

I also printed it out because I thought they might like to save it after I was done reading it. They did.


----------



## caitlin1214

The wedding was beautiful. It was at the Boston Public Library, so I ordered an Alice clutch to bring to the wedding. Cut to the day of and I can't find it. At all. The theory is that it was still left in its box and put in some random place in the house and their cleaning lady must have accidentally tossed it. I had my heart set on a literary purse, so I made one out of a Peter Pan book cover and a bag I carried to my senior prom.

First World Problems, right?: "I don't want to carry my Louis Vuitton clutch again!" 

My parents are still searching for the bag. They'll either find it, or replace it (I mentioned to my dad I had my eye on the Drink Me clutch I was considering for the wedding. Or I could just get the same design I wanted for the wedding). 

It was a beautiful ceremony. I always knew they'd eventually get married (I saw them as pretty much married, anyway), so it was wonderful to see them make it official. 

Oh my God, the food! I swear, every bite I had from the wedding festivities had me going, "Oh my GOD! That's good!" 

I had spare ribs with a Parmesan polenta and truffle mac and cheese. 

For desserts, they had a wedding cake (lemon), as well as mini desserts: cronuts, Mars Bar pies, Whoopie pies and mini strawberry shortcakes.

They had their own custom drinks - the M-hattan (a Manhattan made with Rum) and the P-Turner (I didn't have that one, so I don't remember what it was. It was served in a champagne glass, though.)

Her parents don't drink, so they had a mocktail, too. It looked like a non-alcoholic version of a mimosa. 

They had a basket of flip flops in case the ladies wanted to ditch their heels (I did just before dinnertime, but my fold up ballet flats aren't meant for long time wear).

As wedding favors, they sent people home with macaroons. 

There was an after-party at a nearby bar and they had bar food out for everybody.


----------



## caitlin1214

I posted this on Facebook a while ago, but it was never more true than during the wedding: Quote from a piece in Vanity Fair - "I have a high opinion of lawyers. They are better to work with, or play with or fight with or drink with, than most other varieties of mankind." (Just to be clear, there was no fighting at the wedding.)


----------



## caitlin1214

The time started off on the wrong foot because I learned it's not a good idea to attempt to have a deep conversation with my dad when I'm on no sleep and he's stressed about the wedding. We were either snapping at each other, yelling at each other, or I felt like I had to walk on eggshells around him. 

And I hated that, because while it okay to be mad at someone (even my dad), I felt like if I have a falling-out with the only one of my parents I can really talk to, what do I do then? 

After the stress of the wedding was over, I really did have a nice weekend with my dad.

I met my nephew who is absolutely adorable. I call him my birthday buddy, because he was born the day before me. 

As much as I wished my dad and my relatives from Canada could have made it to the wedding, it was nice that most of the Burrows siblings could reconnect with each other.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls.
> 
> The rehearsal dinner was at Hamersley's Bistro. They're known for their chicken. It was a set menu and you chose what you wanted for each course so I chose the chicken as an entree, preceded by duck comfit (my older brother saw it while it was being served and was like, "Holy crap! That's a starter?" - It was a duck leg). Then I had this chocolate-pistachio thing for dessert.
> 
> I wanted to give them the courtesy of hearing my speech first. Now that the wedding is over, here it is:
> 
> Hi, everybody. I'm Caitlin, one of the Groom's sisters.
> 
> _(At this point I started tearing up and I remember saying, "Damn it! I'm not supposed to do that yet!" I then read the rest of it in a shaky, teary voice.)_
> 
> I remember when M brought P home to meet the family.
> It was Thanksgiving, and at one point, I pulled him aside and said, "M, she's awesome!" and "I love her!"
> 
> At the end of the evening, we were packing up leftovers for them to take home with them (including the rest of the turkey). We didn't have a proper container for it, so we had to improvise with saran wrap and tin foil. Then we had to put the entire thing in a plastic bag. Not an easy task, because one of us had to hold the wrapped turkey up while the other put the bag over it. Our struggle reminded me of that Sopranos episode where Tony killed Ralphie and hid his head in a bowling bag. I remember telling her "be careful with Ralphie!"
> 
> A sister wants to see her brother happy. And P, you have made him so happy. And I love you for that. Welcome to the family.
> 
> I would like to close this with a little piece of advice from one who's been there: To live happily with M, all we need is just a little patience.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> I printed it out because it was easier for me to read from a piece of paper than speaking from memory. I had this image of my vamping up there to the point where they were like, "Get off the stage!"
> 
> I also printed it out because I thought they might like to save it after I was done reading it. They did.


That was a lovely speech Caitlin! How was the wedding?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That was a lovely speech Caitlin! How was the wedding?



Thanks, Doll.  

The wedding was beautiful. 

I was asked to come a bit earlier before the ceremony started for photographs. 

The pictures and ceremony were outside. Then there was a cocktail hour. Then we all went inside for dinner and dancing. 

These aren't from my brother's wedding. I'm just showing the ceremony/reception sites.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The wedding was beautiful. It was at the Boston Public Library, so I ordered an Alice clutch to bring to the wedding. Cut to the day of and I can't find it. At all. The theory is that it was still left in its box and put in some random place in the house and their cleaning lady must have accidentally tossed it. I had my heart set on a literary purse, so I made one out of a Peter Pan book cover and a bag I carried to my senior prom.
> 
> First World Problems, right?: "I don't want to carry my Louis Vuitton clutch again!"
> 
> My parents are still searching for the bag. They'll either find it, or replace it (I mentioned to my dad I had my eye on the Drink Me clutch I was considering for the wedding. Or I could just get the same design I wanted for the wedding).
> 
> It was a beautiful ceremony. I always knew they'd eventually get married (I saw them as pretty much married, anyway), so it was wonderful to see them make it official.
> 
> Oh my God, the food! I swear, every bite I had from the wedding festivities had me going, "Oh my GOD! That's good!"
> 
> I had spare ribs with a Parmesan polenta and truffle mac and cheese.
> 
> For desserts, they had a wedding cake (lemon), as well as mini desserts: cronuts, Mars Bar pies, Whoopie pies and mini strawberry shortcakes.
> 
> They had their own custom drinks - the M-hattan (a Manhattan made with Rum) and the P-Turner (I didn't have that one, so I don't remember what it was. It was served in a champagne glass, though.)
> 
> Her parents don't drink, so they had a mocktail, too. It looked like a non-alcoholic version of a mimosa.
> 
> They had a basket of flip flops in case the ladies wanted to ditch their heels (I did just before dinnertime, but my fold up ballet flats aren't meant for long time wear).
> 
> As wedding favors, they sent people home with macaroons.
> 
> There was an after-party at a nearby bar and they had bar food out for everybody.


You did a great job making the bag Doll!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls! Just popping in. 

I haven't been in here for a while, and I missed you Bishes. 

Here's an update: 


I have a job now. It's 8-4, and it's only for the holidays, but it's enough for a Halloween costume and finishing my tattoo - which I'm doing tomorrow! - and Christmas presents.  

It's for Covenant House, and it's a homeless shelter for teenagers. It's a bit different than what I'm used to but I like it. I also like the people I work with and what the organization does. 

Plus, it's about an hour away from me, so there's the convenience factor there. 

Because of work, I can't spend the actual Thanksgiving at home this year, but I can leave Friday after work and fly back to Toronto on Sunday. 

(My dad's spending actual Thanksgiving with my sister and her family anyway. It's only fair, since my dad can only remember two Thanksgivings he spent with his other kids, and both times they were at my parents' house.)

My parents and I are having our belated dinner that Saturday night. 


Speaking of Christmas presents, since they got married ... since they seriously started dating and I knew they were eventually going to get married, really ... I've wanted to get them an ornament signifying their first Christmas as marrieds. That's more of a stocking stuffer and I'll bring it to them when I see them at Thanksgiving. (They get their tree the day after Thanksgiving)

I'm going with this one: http://www.lenox.com/ornaments/wedd...ing-flutes-ornament-by-lenox?R=31503&kf=e1466

As much as I love the Lenox wedding cake ornament, I figure that, since it's no secret that she loves Christmas so much, if other people had the same idea as I did, they can get the wedding cake. I'm getting something different.


----------



## caitlin1214

Speaking of wedding ornaments, I found this on STFU, Couples (I'm a frequent reader. That entire website was reading material when I was recovering from my wrist surgery): 

http://www.stfucouples.com/post/70607541821/i-hope-she-receives-all-the-christmas-presents-her

It's a gorgeous ornament and the gesture was so thoughtful. Yes, it's the wrong year, but the gifter remembered the year she got married and got something to commemorate that. 

The awful thing is, I don't think she'd care whether or not the person who gave it to her is one of her Facebook friends, although I'm pretty sure she is.  

Etiquette 101: Even if it's not your taste, you write a sincere thank you note. What you do with the gift after that is your business.


----------



## caitlin1214

A friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver last night. 

D, N, A and M were all over A's house. All of them went to Tim (Horton)'s. D and N drove back (it was his car) but A and M wanted to walk. They were on there way back to A's place, and crossing the street when a car ran a red light. It clipped A but hit M and she died instantly. 

I wasn't there. (In fact, it was only confirmed to me when I checked her Facebook page and A's sister posted an update on her brother and the news about M.) 

S texted me asking if I'd heard and I said I didn't. When she told me my first thought was, "Please be kidding." (I didn't say that, because why would she be kidding about that?)

Her dad is going to keep us updated on any memorial/funeral plans.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> A friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver last night.
> 
> D, N, A and M were all over A's house. All of them went to Tim (Horton)'s. D and N drove back (it was his car) but A and M wanted to walk. They were on there way back to A's place, and crossing the street when a car ran a red light. It clipped A but hit M and she died instantly.
> 
> I wasn't there. (In fact, it was only confirmed to me when I checked her Facebook page and A's sister posted an update on her brother and the news about M.)
> 
> S texted me asking if I'd heard and I said I didn't. When she told me my first thought was, "Please be kidding." (I didn't say that, because why would she be kidding about that?)
> 
> Her dad is going to keep us updated on any memorial/funeral plans.




So sorry to hear about your friend Doll. I lost my Aunt to a drunk driver, and it is such a shock to the system, especially when you just saw them. Stay strong! 

I am back, had my surgery which was very successful. Three vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Oddly enough, it was not very painful, but what is a problem is not being allowed to take Celebrex. I take it for my arthritis which is all over my body. Celebrex is a NSAID and inhibits bone growth. Dr says no Celebrex for 2 months so the bone grows around the fusion and where the 2 discs were replaced. I have pain meds, but prefer not to be drugged. Also no Advil, or Aleve as they are NSAIDs as well. Come on January!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend Doll. I lost my Aunt to a drunk driver, and it is such a shock to the system, especially when you just saw them. Stay strong!
> 
> I am back, had my surgery which was very successful. Three vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Oddly enough, it was not very painful, but what is a problem is not being allowed to take Celebrex. I take it for my arthritis which is all over my body. Celebrex is a NSAID and inhibits bone growth. Dr says no Celebrex for 2 months so the bone grows around the fusion and where the 2 discs were replaced. I have pain meds, but prefer not to be drugged. Also no Advil, or Aleve as they are NSAIDs as well. Come on January!


Thanks for your support, Doll. 

There's a visitation on Friday and the funeral is on Saturday. 

I tried going to work yesterday. It was hard, but I got through it.  (I open/organize mail and I listen to my iPod - an agreement I made with my manger as part of my accommodations for my learning disability). 

Then I woke up this morning and I couldn't get out of bed so I took the day off.

I have to go back tomorrow and Thursday because I plan on taking Friday off. (It's in Newmarket and quite the bus ride. Going in would not be practical at all.)


I'm glad you had the surgery. Now your back won't bother you as much (or at all) anymore.


----------



## Ladybug09

Caitlin this is my first time checking this thread in quite some time. I am so so sorry to hear about the death of your friend. I offer you my condolences, as the death of anyone is hard but especially in such a horrific situation as this. I wish you and all your friends and her family the best.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend Doll. I lost my Aunt to a drunk driver, and it is such a shock to the system, especially when you just saw them. Stay strong!
> 
> I am back, had my surgery which was very successful. Three vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Oddly enough, it was not very painful, but what is a problem is not being allowed to take Celebrex. I take it for my arthritis which is all over my body. Celebrex is a NSAID and inhibits bone growth. Dr says no Celebrex for 2 months so the bone grows around the fusion and where the 2 discs were replaced. I have pain meds, but prefer not to be drugged. Also no Advil, or Aleve as they are NSAIDs as well. Come on January!



My uncle is scheduled to have back surgery that he's been putting off since October. It apparently is a result of complications from scoliosis.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Dolls! Just popping in.
> 
> I haven't been in here for a while, and I missed you Bishes.
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> 
> I have a job now. It's 8-4, and it's only for the holidays, but it's enough for a Halloween costume and finishing my tattoo - which I'm doing tomorrow! - and Christmas presents.
> 
> It's for Covenant House, and it's a homeless shelter for teenagers. It's a bit different than what I'm used to but I like it. I also like the people I work with and what the organization does.
> 
> Plus, it's about an hour away from me, so there's the convenience factor there.
> 
> Because of work, I can't spend the actual Thanksgiving at home this year, but I can leave Friday after work and fly back to Toronto on Sunday.
> 
> (My dad's spending actual Thanksgiving with my sister and her family anyway. It's only fair, since my dad can only remember two Thanksgivings he spent with his other kids, and both times they were at my parents' house.)
> 
> My parents and I are having our belated dinner that Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Christmas presents, since they got married ... since they seriously started dating and I knew they were eventually going to get married, really ... I've wanted to get them an ornament signifying their first Christmas as marrieds. That's more of a stocking stuffer and I'll bring it to them when I see them at Thanksgiving. (They get their tree the day after Thanksgiving)
> 
> I'm going with this one: http://www.lenox.com/ornaments/wedd...ing-flutes-ornament-by-lenox?R=31503&kf=e1466
> 
> As much as I love the Lenox wedding cake ornament, I figure that, since it's no secret that she loves Christmas so much, if other people had the same idea as I did, they can get the wedding cake. I'm getting something different.



The wedding was beautiful. I think the ornament is a lovely gift.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks for your support, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a visitation on Friday and the funeral is on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried going to work yesterday. It was hard, but I got through it.  (I open/organize mail and I listen to my iPod - an agreement I made with my manger as part of my accommodations for my learning disability).
> 
> 
> 
> Then I woke up this morning and I couldn't get out of bed so I took the day off.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go back tomorrow and Thursday because I plan on taking Friday off. (It's in Newmarket and quite the bus ride. Going in would not be practical at all.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you had the surgery. Now your back won't bother you as much (or at all) anymore.




Good move taking off today, you are in shock. A few years back a girl I graduated from high school with was killed in a car accident. I am long past high school, had been ages since I saw her. It just makes you question your own mortality, KWIM? And it's going to affect you for a good 6 months or more. Just go with it, and if you need any kind of counseling take it. It's such a tragedy for someone so young. I can imagine your pain. Hugs Doll and stay strong, we are here if you need us. 

Any plans to go home either Christmas or Thanksgiving? How is " the Mom " situation? 

I usually cook, am just starting to feel more normal on my 3 week anniversary. I had other problems I didn't tell you about. I was on OR table 10+ hours. My surgery was for 6:30 AM, but got pushed back til past 10 because 2 accidents came in and my neurosurgeon had to take them. Meanwhile I was draped face down and I think arms tied down 4 extra hours. I woke up the day after surgery expecting back pain, instead had developed pressure burns all across my abdomen from under my boobs to my bikini line. OMG! The pain, as they were second and third degree. Luckily my hospital has a well known burn unit, and nurses took care of me quickly, then from whatever position my arms were in, my shoulders froze. I was in 6 days vs the 3 that were originally planned. Also had a reaction to the Dilaudid they used to knock me out. I was a hot mess and that's why I stayed away for awhile. All things considered, I would do it again in a heartbeat! My back feels so nice and strong,I am no longer shaped like the letter c, from the 3 cysts in my spine, and can walk and stand for more than 5 min from the 2 collapsed discs that were replaced. Today, I am starting to feel my energy return, and that is good news! I want to cook for Thanksgiving, I feel like I have so much to be grateful for this year!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> You have had a heck of a year! Dad's are so much easier to deal with than Moms. In all species I think-LOL! My brother has had up to 5 cats inside his home. He lost 2 in the last few months, but not for long. One day he and his wife were picking up trash along road in front of their home. They hear a noise, it's a 3 week old kitten. They had to keep the kitten separated, and couldn't even find her sex yet. Anyway,she kept them up all night for the first few weeks yowling all night. I told him it was a girl, but he didn't believe me. 3weeks later he finds she's a girl. I told him females bring the drama, no matter what heir age. I brought it in the womb, my a Mom threw up all 9months with me! Anyway, the 1 cat who was despondent over the loss of his buddy is thrilled with the new addition, even though she is a 2 lb female who looks nothing like the other. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698907
> View attachment 2698908
> View attachment 2698909
> View attachment 2698910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look, she's such a Bish she sent her buddy packing so she could have the bed all to herself!


Too cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My uncle is scheduled to have back surgery that he's been putting off since October. It apparently is a result of complications from scoliosis.




If he has to have anything fused, it's not painful. There is some soft tissue pain, but bone pain is nothing which surprised me. I could not get into surgery soon enough, my neurosurgeon is very popular. I was on bed rest from mid Sept to Oct 29 when I had the surgery. My Dr said it was very important we went in as " elective " surgery, for me to have the best results. I was seriously almost at the Emergency ward as I was falling so often. My Dr said for you to have the best result we need to fuse the 3 vertebrae, replace the 2 discs, and remove the cysts to have a great outcome. If I went in as an emergency patient, only the 2 discs would be replaced. Make sure he listens to whatever his Dr says, neurosurgeons know best!


----------



## Ladybug09

Jeneen said:


> Hey Bishes! The rumors are true! Baby Bish has arrived! She was a few weeks early and I was in labor for 52 hours! If anyone needed another reason why they should never eff with me there it is! Ha!
> 
> For privacy reasons, I'd prefer not to post my little love bug's picture publicly on tpf. If you would like to see pictures/names, PM me for my Facebook info or Instagram handle. I'm much more active there these days as you probably can tell but I miss all of you.
> 
> Lots of love xo



Congrats!! I remember when u were looking for Mr. Right!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Good move taking off today, you are in shock. A few years back a girl I graduated from high school with was killed in a car accident. I am long past high school, had been ages since I saw her. It just makes you question your own mortality, KWIM? And it's going to affect you for a good 6 months or more. Just go with it, and if you need any kind of counseling take it. It's such a tragedy for someone so young. I can imagine your pain. Hugs Doll and stay strong, we are here if you need us.
> 
> Any plans to go home either Christmas or Thanksgiving? How is " the Mom " situation?
> 
> I usually cook, am just starting to feel more normal on my 3 week anniversary. I had other problems I didn't tell you about. I was on OR table 10+ hours. My surgery was for 6:30 AM, but got pushed back til past 10 because 2 accidents came in and my neurosurgeon had to take them. Meanwhile I was draped face down and I think arms tied down 4 extra hours. I woke up the day after surgery expecting back pain, instead had developed pressure burns all across my abdomen from under my boobs to my bikini line. OMG! The pain, as they were second and third degree. Luckily my hospital has a well known burn unit, and nurses took care of me quickly, then from whatever position my arms were in, my shoulders froze. I was in 6 days vs the 3 that were originally planned. Also had a reaction to the Dilaudid they used to knock me out. I was a hot mess and that's why I stayed away for awhile. All things considered, I would do it again in a heartbeat! My back feels so nice and strong,I am no longer shaped like the letter c, from the 3 cysts in my spine, and can walk and stand for more than 5 min from the 2 collapsed discs that were replaced. Today, I am starting to feel my energy return, and that is good news! I want to cook for Thanksgiving, I feel like I have so much to be grateful for this year!



Thanks, Doll. I know I can count on my Bishes!

Amidst all this, I forgot I was supposed to see The Book of Mormon with my aunt and cousins. (I've already been in September but I said I'd go with them if they were going.) I needed the escape. It was nice to escape for just a little while.

The visitation and funeral will be a great way to honor her and say goodbye. The waiting part sucks, though.

The mom situatuion is fine. After an extremely strongly worded letter (as mad as I was, I did not swear) she learned that if she wants me to speak to her, she'll speak to me like an adult. And if she forgets, I can just break out my poison pen again.

That was such an ordeal, Doll. I'm so glad you got through it.

During recovery from my spinal fusion, I rolled over on my stomach and got stuck and accidentally found out I was allergic to sulfa medication (when I woke up with a full body rash.)

I feel the same way. Despite all the unpleasantness, I'd do it again, because I ended up with perfect posture.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> If he has to have anything fused, it's not painful. There is some soft tissue pain, but bone pain is nothing which surprised me. I could not get into surgery soon enough, my neurosurgeon is very popular. I was on bed rest from mid Sept to Oct 29 when I had the surgery. My Dr said it was very important we went in as " elective " surgery, for me to have the best results. I was seriously almost at the Emergency ward as I was falling so often. My Dr said for you to have the best result we need to fuse the 3 vertebrae, replace the 2 discs, and remove the cysts to have a great outcome. If I went in as an emergency patient, only the 2 discs would be replaced. Make sure he listens to whatever his Dr says, neurosurgeons know best!



During recovery, my rib cage hurt worse than my spine. I think that was because my spine was bent at a 45 degree angle, and when I had the fusion, it forced my rib cage into a position it wasn't used to.

(And by hurt, it was more of an ache.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> During recovery, my rib cage hurt worse than my spine. I think that was because my spine was bent at a 45 degree angle, and when I had the fusion, it forced my rib cage into a position it wasn't used to.
> 
> (And by hurt, it was more of an ache.)


 It's amazing how little pain there is in the spine. I think what is sore is mostly nsoft tissue damage. My back is itching like crazy, so I know it's healing well. Only have 4 1 in incisions. One for each disc that was replaced, and 1 on each side when the Dr fused the spine. I'm glued and stitched and healing really well. It is so nice to have good posture again!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh Caitlin, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Hi LadyBug, Chow is right about listen to the neurosurgeon.  They know their stuff.  I've just been crazy lazy lately.  No motivation for anything.  Isn't it great about Chow's surgery?  It sounded sooooo intense and scary.  Fuse? Bone growing around it? I'm so happy for you Doll. 

I just about had it with the K Universe.  Those latest pics of Kim.  You know how you know you've had enough when you throw up a little bit in your mouth?  Yup.  the pictures.  

I am however hopelessly addicted to her Game app.  Hiya everybody.  How are things?


----------



## caitlin1214

The visitation was clearly planned by her boyfriend because it was so her: her stuffed animals around the casket, slide show of pictures of her, a bulletin board of photos of her and her friends and a couple of celebrity magazines by the door. 

It just reflected all the things that she (and they) loved.

The funeral looked like it was planned by her family and it seemed like they did the best they could with what little information they had.

As sad as both days were, they were a great way to say goodbye.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The visitation was clearly planned by her boyfriend because it was so her: her stuffed animals around the casket, slide show of pictures of her, a bulletin board of photos of her and her friends and a couple of celebrity magazines by the door.
> 
> It just reflected all the things that she (and they) loved.
> 
> The funeral looked like it was planned by her family and it seemed like they did the best they could with what little information they had.
> 
> As sad as both days were, they were a great way to say goodbye.




That's so tragic, someone so young. I didn't know her and I could cry. Hugs to you and her family Doll.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's so tragic, someone so young. I didn't know her and I could cry. Hugs to you and her family Doll.



Thanks, Doll.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, this is another what say you question.

I love Christmas Gone Plaid from the Gwen Stefani OPI collection, but I'm pretty sure it looks really similar to Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow (which I have). 

Christmas Gone Plaid (First picture)
Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow (Second picture)


Is one just a duplicate of the other? Because to me, they are. 

(I definitely love First Class Desires, though.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dolls, this is another what say you question.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Christmas Gone Plaid from the Gwen Stefani OPI collection, but I'm pretty sure it looks really similar to Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow (which I have).
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Gone Plaid (First picture)
> 
> Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow (Second picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is one just a duplicate of the other? Because to me, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> (I definitely love First Class Desires, though.)




They look like dupes Doll! Really pretty though, I love anything Gwen does!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> They look like dupes Doll! Really pretty though, I love anything Gwen does!



That's what I thought, too!

Thanks, Doll.


----------



## caitlin1214

Next weekend, my late friend's boyfriend is having people over at their place for a small get-together. It will be odd not seeing her there anymore, but I think it's good for me to be there for him and for our other friends. 

Our little group shouldn't stop seeing each other just because she's gone. She wouldn't have wanted that. 




I remember having a discussion with her once about our plans for future tattoos. One of hers involved stars somewhere. I have stars, so they're now going to be a memorial tattoo to her.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Next weekend, my late friend's boyfriend is having people over at their place for a small get-together. It will be odd not seeing her there anymore, but I think it's good for me to be there for him and for our other friends.
> 
> Our little group shouldn't stop seeing each other just because she's gone. She wouldn't have wanted that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember having a discussion with her once about our plans for future tattoos. One of hers involved stars somewhere. I have stars, so they're now going to be a memorial tattoo to her.




It is good to meetup with your friends. My Dad died when I was 19. He always told my Mom " Life is for the living. " He was right, 4 yrs later my Mom met a wonderful man and remarried. They had 20 good years til she passed. As hard as it is to go on you just have to do so, and a small get together seems like a good idea. 

I always though a tattoo with sun, moon and stars was cool. I think Antonio Sabato, Jr has one. Are you going to add to the stars you already have if leave it as is?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> It is good to meetup with your friends. My Dad died when I was 19. He always told my Mom " Life is for the living. " He was right, 4 yrs later my Mom met a wonderful man and remarried. They had 20 good years til she passed. As hard as it is to go on you just have to do so, and a small get together seems like a good idea.
> 
> I always though a tattoo with sun, moon and stars was cool. I think Antonio Sabato, Jr has one. Are you going to add to the stars you already have if leave it as is?



I always said that when my friends and I got together again, we'd listen to Lady Gaga and drink a shot to her memory. 

(I'll bring the Gaga music and the Irish whiskey.)



I originally got them on my right calf because, in Peter Pan, to get to Neverland, it's second star to the right and straight on till morning. 

(I even found a screencap of the actual Disney cartoon to use as the design). 

The two stars will still be the two stars. It's just that the meaning of them will change.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I always said that when my friends and I got together again, we'd listen to Lady Gaga and drink a shot to her memory.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll bring the Gaga music and the Irish whiskey.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally got them on my right calf because, in Peter Pan, to get to Neverland, it's second star to the right and straight on till morning.
> 
> 
> 
> (I even found a screencap of the actual Disney cartoon to use as the design).
> 
> 
> 
> The two stars will still be the two stars. It's just that the meaning of them will change.




The detail on the stars is really pretty! Did you ever get the tattoo on your wrist finished? I know you broke it and it threw a monkey wrench in the process.

Why are we the only two Bishes in this thread?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> The detail on the stars is really pretty! Did you ever get the tattoo on your wrist finished? I know you broke it and it threw a monkey wrench in the process.
> 
> Why are we the only two Bishes in this thread?



It was on my calf and yes, I finally got it fully colored. My first paycheck was earmarked for that.


I do have a tattoo on my wrist and the doctor had to cut through it when he put the steel plate on my wrist.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> It was on my calf and yes, I finally got it fully colored. My first paycheck was earmarked for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a tattoo on my wrist and the doctor had to cut through it when he put the steel plate on my wrist.




When you have a chance, will you take a pic of the finished tattoo on your calf? I'd love to see it!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> When you have a chance, will you take a pic of the finished tattoo on your calf? I'd love to see it!



Definitely, Doll!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Definitely, Doll!




I talked to Sassys today, I told her we need her here as we are only Bishes keeping the thread alive!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> When you have a chance, will you take a pic of the finished tattoo on your calf? I'd love to see it!



This is my first attempt at uploading it on my phone.


It's healed now, but this was when it was just finished. The tattoo artist took it.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> This is my first attempt at uploading it on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's healed now, but this was when it was just finished. The tattoo artist took it.




That looks great! I love the shading in the lion and the roses. I think when you posted the first time it was just the black outlines. Really lovely.


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, Doll. The outline was done, one and a half lions were colored and the leaves of the roses were colored.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomorrow is the day you are meeting up at your friend's isn't it? How are you feeling? I hope everything goes well.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday Caitlin 
Hope you have a super great day.
Maybe if Cocolo isn't too busy showering the K's with her razor sharp wit, she will grab the bartenders from storage and pop the champers.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Birthday Caitlin!


----------



## Jeneen

Hey ya'll wanted to say hi! I've been checking in on the TV forum a couple days a week. Not been anywhere else  in a long while bc I'm on a shopping strike. 

Any news?


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls. It was a good weekend. Highly emotional but good. There was a lot of laughter and tears. Her partner went from vowing to move on and move forward, because that's what she would have wanted (when he was sober), to despair over her loss (when he was drunk).

It was tough being there without her, but it was good for us to be there and I liked how we solidified how close we were to each other. 

I didn't want a lot of fuss over my birthday, but we are having a New Years Eve party and we're having my birthday party then. (I bought champagne, but I'm saving it for our next gathering.)


----------



## caitlin1214

On a lighter note, I'm convinced Essie's Cashmere Bathrobe and OPI's Dark Side of the Mood are dupes of each other, or at least REALLY similar.


Cashmere Bathrobe (which I have):
http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/08/essie-fall-2013-collection-swatches.html


Dark Side of the Mood:
http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2014/12/opi-fifty-shades-of-grey-swatches-review.html


Color aside, Dark Side is from OPI's 50 Shades of Grey collection, which is to promote the movie, which is based on the books. 

The book (I only read the first one) sucked and I have no desire to see the movie. Do I really want something from the connected nail polish line?


----------



## Kansashalo

Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Holidays to all bishes far and near!

Guess who is off work until the new year??


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Holidays to all bishes far and near!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is off work until the new year??
> 
> 
> 
> media.giphy.com/media/A0kkUvC9qteBW/giphy.gif




Great news Doll! Happy Holidays to one and all!


----------



## caitlin1214

Enjoy, Doll!


Wishing you Bishes the happiest of holidays. 


(For those celebrating Christmas, I'm looking forward to hearing about/seeing your loot!)


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## caitlin1214

Hi, Dolls.

Just checking in.

I'm enjoying the holidays with my parents, save for a few small irritations from my mom. I told her I didn't want to talk about my hair or my skin anymore, as I've reached that quota.  

(I started wearing CC cream, and she thinks it looks too powdery, and wants me to wear SPF 30 face cream with maybe a bit of the CC cream on top. I told her I'd figure the formula out.) 

(I also attempted to change my hair color from black to brown, and she offered to pay for me to get it professionally done. I'm not going back to my light brown color. Rather, I'm thinking a rich chocolate brown. Like Emma Stone's in the attached picture.)

If the worst thing that happens is those irritations, it's going to be a good Christmas.

As much as I like spending time with them, I'm looking forward to getting paid and being able to go out by myself for a while. 

I can be a social person, but sometimes, I just want to be left alone and I try to do that a number of ways: bringing my iPod in the car with me so I could listen to it on our way home from the movies, chilling in my room a bit before dinner and being able to take the car out for a drive tomorrow.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dolls, I made my appointment at the colorist for Wednesday. 

I want to go back to dance class and can't until they fix my hair. In my attempt at doing my color correction myself, I must have either missed a spot or the dye didn't stick, because there's a huge piece of undyed, stripped of color hair at the back of my head. You can't see it when it's in a bun, but I dance with my hair down, so I can't show up in class until my hair is done. 


The place I'm going to solely deals with color. I'm bringing that Emma Stone photo to give them an idea of what I want. I like being a brunette, but I'd like to be on the brown side of brunette, rather than black.

I'm bringing my book about Wallis Simpson to the salon, since I recently started it, and it's the book I bring to work. (Bonus: I think there's something fashionable about reading about the Duchess of Windsor while I'm waiting for my hair to set.)

... Would it be a bit much to ask for subtle, peek a boo purple highlights, too?


----------



## caitlin1214

The purple I'm thinking of is this:




(I swear, even when I was dyeing my hair black, Katy Perry was my hair guru. I even went to black hair in the first place, because I figured if she could have black hair with my complexion, I could have black hair. From there I did the blue black and the purple black.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> The purple I'm thinking of is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I swear, even when I was dyeing my hair black, Katy Perry was my hair guru. I even went to black hair in the first place, because I figured if she could have black hair with my complexion, I could have black hair. From there I did the blue black and the purple black.)




I love that color, but I am a purple fiend! 

I also love Wallis Simpson, can you send me the link for the book you are reading?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I love that color, but I am a purple fiend!
> 
> I also love Wallis Simpson, can you send me the link for the book you are reading?



Of course, Doll. It's called That Woman: he Life of Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor by Anne Sebba.

http://www.amazon.com/That-Woman-Simpson-Duchess-Windsor/dp/1250022185


It was one of the books I got for my birthday. 


(Actually, my main present was a really soft blanket I asked for. It was just on special if I spent a certain amount on books, so the Wallis Simpson book was part of that. I also got a book about Bonnie and Clyde and two books about royal scandals). 


Excerpt from the book: Her one-time friend the Duchess of Marlborough observed: I went to look at the flowers. It was tragic: they were all from dressmakers, jewellers, Dior, Van Cleef, Alexandre. Those people were her life.

There are Cartier sketches amongst the photos in the book, with one of her jeweled flamingo clip inside the front cover.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Of course, Doll. It's called That Woman: he Life of Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor by Anne Sebba.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/That-Woman-Simpson-Duchess-Windsor/dp/1250022185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the books I got for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, my main present was a really soft blanket I asked for. It was just on special if I spent a certain amount on books, so the Wallis Simpson book was part of that. I also got a book about Bonnie and Clyde and two books about royal scandals).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt from the book: Her one-time friend the Duchess of Marlborough observed: I went to look at the flowers. It was tragic: they were all from dressmakers, jewellers, Dior, Van Cleef, Alexandre. Those people were her life.
> 
> 
> 
> There are Cartier sketches amongst the photos in the book, with one of her jeweled flamingo clip inside the front cover.




Her Cartier Panther bracelets were gorg. I remember reading a book about her years ago. In it the author stated that her servants changed the water in flower arrangements 3 times daily. No cloudy water for Wallis!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Her Cartier Panther bracelets were gorg. I remember reading a book about her years ago. In it the author stated that her servants changed the water in flower arrangements 3 times daily. No cloudy water for Wallis!



I love her panther bracelet. She also had a tiger. 

I did a search for Duchess of Windsor Cartier auction, and I found these:

http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2...indsor-christies-auction-at-christies-geneva/

I think I like the pin better than the clip. 

(They belonged to Sarah Brightman, and they were a gift from her then-husband Lord Lloyd-Webber. I had no idea they were married!)

They went up for auction in November. I wonder if they have been sold?


----------



## caitlin1214

Apparently, each cross on the bracelet represented a significant event in her life.


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't save the photos from this link, but there are photos of some gorgeous pieces here:

http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...lection-of-the-duchess-of-windsor-l10055.html


(I love numbers 3 and 16!)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I can't save the photos from this link, but there are photos of some gorgeous pieces here:
> 
> http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...lection-of-the-duchess-of-windsor-l10055.html
> 
> 
> (I love numbers 3 and 16!)




I can't even begin to imagine owning and wearing this stuff. I love the Panther, but that flamingo is gorgeous!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I can't even begin to imagine owning and wearing this stuff. I love the Panther, but that flamingo is gorgeous!



I know! 

It was custom made using jewels from one of her necklaces and four of her bracelets. The Duke presented it to her for her birthday.


Interesting tidbits on the piece here: http://eragem.com/news/1351514/


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I know!
> 
> It was custom made using jewels from one of her necklaces and four of her bracelets. The Duke presented it to her for her birthday.
> 
> 
> Interesting tidbits on the piece here: http://eragem.com/news/1351514/




I can't imagine a man loving me do much he went to all that trouble. The Duke was clearly besotted with Wallis. 

Did you see " W ", the film Madonna made about them?


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I can't imagine a man loving me do much he went to all that trouble. The Duke was clearly besotted with Wallis.
> 
> Did you see " W ", the film Madonna made about them?



No, I haven't, but I love royalty and history (I just finished a book about Cixi, the Empress Dowager of China).

I saw them portrayed in The King's Speech and I heard about Madonna's movie (not to mention Butter London having a color called Wallis - I have, I love). All that made me interested in learning more about her. 

One thing I did learn with The King's Speech is that George VI has my birthday. 

One thing I knew already was that George was born Albert. When he was crowned king, he couldn't be called Albert. That dated back to the death of Queen Victoria's Albert. He was her Prince Consort, and she was so heartbroken over his death, that she didn't want any other Albert overshadowing hers.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> No, I haven't, but I love royalty and history (I just finished a book about Cixi, the Empress Dowager of China).
> 
> I saw them portrayed in The King's Speech and I heard about Madonna's movie (not to mention Butter London having a color called Wallis - I have, I love). All that made me interested in learning more about her.
> 
> One thing I did learn with The King's Speech is that George VI has my birthday.
> 
> One thing I knew already was that George was born Albert. When he was crowned king, he couldn't be called Albert. That dated back to the death of Queen Victoria's Albert. He was her Prince Consort, and she was so heartbroken over his death, that she didn't want any other Albert overshadowing hers.




I love Butter London's Wallis too! 

You watching Downton Abbey aren't you? There is a great show on the Smithsonian channel called Million Dollar American Princesses, and it's narrated by Elizabeth McGovern. Deals with are the American brides and their fortunes which saved many bankrupt English estates. 

You know who else fascinates me? Lillie Langtry. She had a affair with Bertie. PBS did a great show on her eons ago.


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't been watching Downton Abbey, although my parents are into a show called Inspector Lewis and I saw a few episodes when I was home for Christmas.


----------



## caitlin1214

They don't bleach hair or do color corrections, but they did put highlights in my hair and then an all over toner. 

Instead of the splotchy black/brown mess (with a missed spot at the back) it looks like an all-over dark brown. 

In a couple months I'm going to see them again for another round of highlights. 

Eventually, they'll gradually get to a lighter brown and ultimately my hair will look like this:


(I did also say that I could do brown and burgundy highlights, but the colorist is feeling the purple more.)

Toronto Dolls, the place is called C_Lab12.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I love her panther bracelet. She also had a tiger.
> 
> I did a search for Duchess of Windsor Cartier auction, and I found these:
> 
> http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2...indsor-christies-auction-at-christies-geneva/
> 
> I think I like the pin better than the clip.
> 
> (They belonged to Sarah Brightman, and they were a gift from her then-husband Lord Lloyd-Webber. I had no idea they were married!)
> 
> They went up for auction in November. I wonder if they have been sold?


 

He wrote Phantom of the Opera specifically for her.






chowlover2 said:


> I can't imagine a man loving me do much he went to all that trouble. The Duke was clearly besotted with Wallis.
> 
> Did you see " W ", the film Madonna made about them?






I believe he loved her but I also believe why the guy on Million Dollar Princesses said....he sawmarring her as a way out. He never wanted the responsibility of being King. From what they described he was VERY immature. 





chowlover2 said:


> I love Butter London's Wallis too!
> 
> You watching Downton Abbey aren't you? There is a great show on the Smithsonian channel called Million Dollar American Princesses, and it's narrated by Elizabeth McGovern. Deals with are the American brides and their fortunes which saved many bankrupt English estates.
> 
> You know who else fascinates me? Lillie Langtry. She had a affair with Bertie. PBS did a great show on her eons ago.


That Emerald lady was a piece of work...had the nerve to be racist and her she came from Unknown origin was basically a mistress to her older sponsor/sugar daddy until he hooked her up with the British nobility. Haha, kinda glad the Queen Mother and King George cut the hanger ons out the " inner circle".


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> He wrote Phantom of the Opera specifically for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he loved her but I also believe why the guy on Million Dollar Princesses said....he sawmarring her as a way out. He never wanted the responsibility of being King. From what they described he was VERY immature.
> 
> That Emerald lady was a piece of work...had the nerve to be racist and her she came from Unknown origin was basically a mistress to her older sponsor/sugar daddy until he hooked her up with the British nobility. Haha, kinda glad the Queen Mother and King George cut the hanger ons out the " inner circle".



I was going to say Sarah was the Angel of Music but I've seen the show (and I'm familiar with the book the show was based on) and who she thought was the Angel was, in fact, the Phantom.


But I could see how Christine Daae was her role.




From what I've read, she grew up in an environment where money wasn't always there and she wanted a situation where she wouldn't have to worry about it. And she wanted the social aspect and the parties that came with it.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> They don't bleach hair or do color corrections, but they did put highlights in my hair and then an all over toner.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the splotchy black/brown mess (with a missed spot at the back) it looks like an all-over dark brown.
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple months I'm going to see them again for another round of highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, they'll gradually get to a lighter brown and ultimately my hair will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did also say that I could do brown and burgundy highlights, but the colorist is feeling the purple more.)
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto Dolls, the place is called C_Lab12.




That's pretty! I love the purple highlights!


----------



## chowlover2

Who's going to watch Wolf Hall when it airs in April on PBS? Henry Vlll, Anne Boleyn and James Cromwell, I am so there! Just started airing in the UK and is said to be fab!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's pretty! I love the purple highlights!



I love the idea of purple, but I love that it's subtle. I want purple, but I don't want to walk into an interview/job and have people be all, "She has purple hair!"


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Who's going to watch Wolf Hall when it airs in April on PBS? Henry Vlll, Anne Boleyn and James Cromwell, I am so there! Just started airing in the UK and is said to be fab!



I didn't know about it, but I'll look into it.

Thanks, Doll.


Right now I'm reading Behind the Palace Doors: Five Centuries of Sex, Adventure, Vice, Trachery and Folly from Royal Britain by Michael Farquhar.

(I've also got A Treasury of Royal Scandals, also by Farquhar, which i finishe. I got them both for my birthday.)


I travel with the Wallis Simpson book, but I save the scandals books to read in bed. I don't want to breeze through and finish them to quickly.


----------



## caitlin1214

This is another Dolls, What Say You? type question, but as you know, I love the color of OPI's Dark Side of the Mood. However, I hate the books and hate the movie that particular collection is tied in to. 


I did find a similar color from OPI's Germany collection: Nein! Nein! Nein!, OK Fine.


First Picture is Dark Side

Second Picture is Nein 



Does Nein look pretty close to Dark Side? 

(Alternately: Am I just overreacting and should I just buy the damn Dark Side one for no other reason than because I love OPI's polish?)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> This is another Dolls, What Say You? type question, but as you know, I love the color of OPI's Dark Side of the Mood. However, I hate the books and hate the movie that particular collection is tied in to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a similar color from OPI's Germany collection: Nein! Nein! Nein!, OK Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Picture is Dark Side
> 
> 
> 
> Second Picture is Nein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Nein look pretty close to Dark Side?
> 
> 
> 
> (Alternately: Am I just overreacting and should I just buy the damn Dark Side one for no other reason than because I love OPI's polish?)




They look identical to me!


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> No, I haven't, but I love royalty and history (I just finished a book about Cixi, the Empress Dowager of China).
> 
> I saw them portrayed in The King's Speech and I heard about Madonna's movie (not to mention Butter London having a color called Wallis - I have, I love). All that made me interested in learning more about her.
> 
> One thing I did learn with The King's Speech is that George VI has my birthday.
> 
> One thing I knew already was that George was born Albert. When he was crowned king, he couldn't be called Albert. That dated back to the death of Queen Victoria's Albert. He was her Prince Consort, and she was so heartbroken over his death, that she didn't want any other Albert overshadowing hers.



The Smithsonian Channel did a documentary on Cixi. They also did a documentary on the Forbidden City. I'm fascinated about that stuff.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> They look identical to me!



Thanks, Doll! I'm going with Nein Nein Nein.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm on a lookout for a good book about The Borgias (the real family, not the series). Damn, that family is nuts. To think I got bored and stopped watching after a couple of episodes, because all I saw was just a series of votes. I should have stuck around for the series. 


Another series of books I got into were those by Michael Farquhar. I finished the two I got for my birthday, and ordered one about the Russian royals and American scams and scandals. 

After talking about what I've read in the Russian royals book (finished it already!) to my dad, he expressed interest in learning about the royal family. I suggested the book to him, with a slight warning that it does seem like he's just talking about the nasty bits, there is a family tree outlining everybody, as well as giving you an idea of how each person was on the Russian throne.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm on a lookout for a good book about The Borgias (the real family, not the series). Damn, that family is nuts. To think I got bored and stopped watching after a couple of episodes, because all I saw was just a series of votes. I should have stuck around for the series.
> 
> 
> Another series of books I got into were those by Michael Farquhar. I finished the two I got for my birthday, and ordered one about the Russian royals and American scams and scandals.
> 
> After talking about what I've read in the Russian royals book (finished it already!) to my dad, he expressed interest in learning about the royal family. I suggested the book to him, with a slight warning that it does seem like he's just talking about the nasty bits, there is a family tree outlining everybody, as well as giving you an idea of how each person was on the Russian throne.




I've only read about Nicholas & Alexandra, which was ages ago. I find the entire business with Rasputin fascinating. Many years ago my Mom and I went to an exhibit of treasures from their reign. Also have read and enjoyed Peter the Great. He did so much for Russia. 

I would love to visit The Hermitage some day.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I've only read about Nicholas & Alexandra, which was ages ago. I find the entire business with Rasputin fascinating. Many years ago my Mom and I went to an exhibit of treasures from their reign. Also have read and enjoyed Peter the Great. He did so much for Russia.
> 
> I would love to visit The Hermitage some day.



Doll, if you're interested, the one I've just finished is called Secret Lives of the Tsars by Peter Farquhar. 


A couple of years ago, for Christmas, I got a book on Catherine the Great by Peter Massie. That's a good one, too.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Doll, if you're interested, the one I've just finished is called Secret Lives of the Tsars by Peter Farquhar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago, for Christmas, I got a book on Catherine the Great by Peter Massie. That's a good one, too.




I forgot about that one, I read it already. Catherine was an interesting character as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

I cried when I read about the Romanovs. It was bad enough they were shot in a basement but they were abused and humiliated beforehand. 

Marie Antoinette was abused and humiliated before her execution.

I remember tearfully telling my dad, "At least Henry VIII had the decency to let Anne Boleyn and Catherine Howard stay in apartments before their executions."



I also like that the countries have made some semblance of an apology to their executed: the Romanovs were canonized and got a proper, dignified burial.

The Tower of London installed a memorial to the executed.

Versailles was restored and artists have been showing their works there because she was a patron of the arts.

I remember being in Paris with my family and we saw what my dad translated to be a memorial to those guillotined without trial during the French Revolution.


----------



## chowlover2

Even Rita says WTF happened to spring?


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I know, Doll. It's almost April and it's still really chilly. 


Easter's next week and it should be Spring!


----------



## caitlin1214

It was my deceased friend's birthday three days ago. 

I posted this to her Facebook page:

Today I celebrate the life you lived
and the blessing that you were to me
during your time on Earth.
I remember you.
I feel you.
I know you exist
in my heart and elsewhere.
I sip your favorite drink
and taste the food you loved,
the simple pleasures that are no longer yours,
exchanged for the joy
of being Home,
knowing Truth,
seeing all.
I love you.
Today,
in your honor,
I celebrate Life.


I got the little prayer here:

http://www.lisasarick.com/2012/03/07/a-ritual-and-prayer-for-the-birthday-of-a-deceased-loved-one/

(It didn't feel right to just go on her page and be like, "Hey! Happy birthday!")


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> It was my deceased friend's birthday three days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this to her Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I celebrate the life you lived
> 
> and the blessing that you were to me
> 
> during your time on Earth.
> 
> I remember you.
> 
> I feel you.
> 
> I know you exist
> 
> in my heart and elsewhere.
> 
> I sip your favorite drink
> 
> and taste the food you loved,
> 
> the simple pleasures that are no longer yours,
> 
> exchanged for the joy
> 
> of being Home,
> 
> knowing Truth,
> 
> seeing all.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Today,
> 
> in your honor,
> 
> I celebrate Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the little prayer here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lisasarick.com/2012/03/07/a-ritual-and-prayer-for-the-birthday-of-a-deceased-loved-one/
> 
> 
> 
> (It didn't feel right to just go on her page and be like, "Hey! Happy birthday!")




That's really beautiful Caitlin!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> That's really beautiful Caitlin!



Thanks, Doll. 

(I say "thanks" like I wrote it. I wish I did.) 


I also posted the flower cake on her page because her favorite color was pink.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> (I say "thanks" like I wrote it. I wish I did.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted the flower cake on her page because her favorite color was pink.




Doll, you're a good friend! Hugs to you, must be a tough day.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you're a good friend! Hugs to you, must be a tough day.



Thanks, Doll. It was harder just after midnight when I realized what day it was and trying to figure out what to say was difficult.


It helped discussing the day with my dad. (Not at midnight, but sometime the next day.)


A character I had grown rather attached to died a couple of days later and I reacted strongly to that. Part of me felt guilty feeling so strongly about the character's death when I wasn't crying like that on her birthday. My life coach thinks that my reaction was a combination of missing my friend and missing the character.


----------



## caitlin1214

On a lighter note, I have the next appointment with my colorist later today.


Which is good because I'll have freshened up hair for Easter and a second cousin's upcoming bridal shower.


The bridal shower situation is kind of odd, because I don't know if I'm invited to the wedding or not.

And usually, one is not invited to the bridal shower if they're not invited to the wedding, otherwise it looks like a gift grab.

But a possible explanation floating around is that since she lost her dad (my first cousin once removed) earlier in the summer, they might want to keep the wedding rather small.

That I can understand.

They're sweet people so I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they're doing this so they can celebrate with family this way, since they can't invite everyone they want to the wedding.

(Although, not to nitpick, but if someone was going to do that, they shouldn't call it a bridal shower.)

I want to celebrate her, so I RSVPd yes.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Dolls. So, um, Happy April Fools Day?


----------



## Cocolo

oh, Rules Schmooles.  I didn't need 5 smilies.  How you guys doing? I just can't post like I used to.  When Kim broke the internet.....I think she broke my snark.  

Hows everybody?


----------



## chowlover2

So far so good! I hit my 5 month mark from surgery Monday. I was feeling good so I promptly went out and overdid things on Tue. Today I am paying for that by being half dead. at least the sun is shining today!


----------



## Cocolo

Aside from the down day, I'm so glad you're doing so much better.  Got a present for all the Bishes.









Happy Easter Dolls, Happy Spring,


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Aside from the down day, I'm so glad you're doing so much better.  Got a present for all the Bishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Dolls, Happy Spring,



Thanks Doll! We need spring this year, was a nasty winter!


----------



## Kansashalo

Bump....

Hey dolls!






I hope you bishes are having a good week - especially now since tomorrow is...


----------



## chowlover2

Twiggy has been sighted, we must lure her back home!


----------



## .pursefiend.

hey girls.. long time no Bish!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Twiggy has been sighted, we must lure her back home!



I saw that!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dolls!  I hope you bishes have a good week. Anyone have Memorial Day weekend plans?


----------



## Ladybug09

I plan on doing absolutely NOTHING!!!! Well maybe get a little sun at the pool!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I plan on doing absolutely NOTHING!!!! Well maybe get a little sun at the pool!



I second that! Only thing I know I will do is watch Game of Thrones!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I second that! Only thing I know I will do is watch Game of Thrones!



Yeah that too!


----------



## LVk8

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dolls!  I hope you bishes have a good week. Anyone have Memorial Day weekend plans?




Off to Costa Rica for a week! [emoji267][emoji119]


----------



## Kansashalo

I've spent the last 4 weeks recovering from surgery and I go back to work on Tuesday so I'm not sure what I'm planning to do this weekend myself - probably nothing as well 



LVk8 said:


> Off to Costa Rica for a week! [emoji267][emoji119]



Costa Rica huh?







Yeah, I'm jealous lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I've spent the last 4 weeks recovering from surgery and I go back to work on Tuesday so I'm not sure what I'm planning to do this weekend myself - probably nothing as well
> 
> 
> 
> Costa Rica huh?
> 
> memeguy.com/photos/thumbs/mrw-i-make-the-front-page-of-rnotinteresting-47485.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm jealous lol



What kind of surgery Doll if you don't mind my asking? I just finished 6 months post op of major spine surgery that I hope no one has to repeat! And I still have 6 months to go, but I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## caitlin1214

Victoria Day weekend (which is my Memorial Day weekend) was this past weekend. 

I went out to dinner and then back to a friend's house on Saturday night and then got way too much sun (oddly enough, while waiting for the bus to take me back to Toronto) on Sunday. 


To be fair, since I'm still looking for work, it didn't really count as a long weekend for me, but it was nice not to have to worry about sending off resumes.

Have a great weekend, Dolls! If you're out in the sun (for any reason) remember the sunscreen.


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> What kind of surgery Doll if you don't mind my asking? I just finished 6 months post op of major spine surgery that I hope no one has to repeat! And I still have 6 months to go, but I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!



Oh girl, mine was NOTHING compared to what you are going through.  I had fibroid removal surgery (myomectomy) and recovery is 4-6 weeks with FULL recovery by month 3.  I hope your recovery goes faster and better than everyone expects. 



caitlin1214 said:


> Victoria Day weekend (which is my Memorial Day weekend) was this past weekend.
> 
> I went out to dinner and then back to a friend's house on Saturday night and then got way too much sun (oddly enough, while waiting for the bus to take me back to Toronto) on Sunday.
> 
> 
> To be fair, since I'm still looking for work, it didn't really count as a long weekend for me, but it was nice not to have to worry about sending off resumes.
> 
> Have a great weekend, Dolls! If you're out in the sun (for any reason) remember the sunscreen.



My prayers and good vibes to you and your job search.  I know that is STRESSFUL and is a job in and of itself.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Oh girl, mine was NOTHING compared to what you are going through.  I had fibroid removal surgery (myomectomy) and recovery is 4-6 weeks with FULL recovery by month 3.  I hope your recovery goes faster and better than everyone expects.
> 
> 
> 
> My prayers and good vibes to you and your job search.  I know that is STRESSFUL and is a job in and of itself.



I am so lucky! Was worth the struggle to get to where I am today compared to barely being able to walk a year ago. I washed windows yesterday, and believe it or not was happy to do that. And I mowed my lawn, first time w/o pain since '90! You don't realize how great normal is until you have issues. Thank God the worst is over. 

Fibroids are very painful aren't they? A friend of mine had them and found the surgery a relief. I hope it does the same for you!


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> I am so lucky! Was worth the struggle to get to where I am today compared to barely being able to walk a year ago. I washed windows yesterday, and believe it or not was happy to do that. And I mowed my lawn, first time w/o pain since '90! *You don't realize how great normal is until you have issues. Thank God the worst is over. *







I DEFINITELY agree with you on the bolded part.  During my first week of recovery I needed help just getting up.  I'll never forget just laying there unable to do what came normal before (I started crying lol).



chowlover2 said:


> Fibroids are very painful aren't they? A friend of mine had them and found the surgery a relief. I hope it does the same for you!



Yes they can be (which was my case, along with heavy bleeding that caused me to be anemic).  I'm hoping for the same relief as your friend so I will know as time progresses.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> ioneglobalgrind.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/yassslawd.gif?w=697&h=392
> I DEFINITELY agree with you on the bolded part.  During my first week of recovery I needed help just getting up.  I'll never forget just laying there unable to do what came normal before (I started crying lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can be (which was my case, along with heavy bleeding that caused me to be anemic).  I'm hoping for the same relief as your friend so I will know as time progresses.



Keeping you in my prayers the surgery provide relief!

Weren't you moving out of Kansas?


----------



## tweegy

Sugar honey ice tea I just remembered this thread!

[emoji112]hi guys!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Look who's home! 

Welcome back Tweegy!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> ioneglobalgrind.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/yassslawd.gif?w=697&h=392
> I DEFINITELY agree with you on the bolded part.  During my first week of recovery I needed help just getting up.  I'll never forget just laying there unable to do what came normal before (I started crying lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can be (which was my case, along with heavy bleeding that caused me to be anemic).  I'm hoping for the same relief as your friend so I will know as time progresses.



My Mom had fibroids.
She ended up getting a hysterectomy since she was already premenopausal.






chowlover2 said:


> Look who's home!
> 
> Welcome back Tweegy!


Welcome back.


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> Sugar honey ice tea I just remembered this thread!
> 
> [emoji112]hi guys!!!!



Huh? How could you forget us doll?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji102] doll I didn't forget you guys! Bible!

I forgot d thread. [emoji451]


----------



## tweegy

[emoji52] did I kill the thread?!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] did I kill the thread?!



No Doll, it's been like this since you left! We need to get the party started. Too bad, Coco has left us too it seems.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] did I kill the thread?!




Let's get this party started! With Coco MIA, I will assume hostess duties! First a welcome home present!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Of course they are Chow puppies, they don't call me Chowmom for nothing!


----------



## chowlover2

A bit of the bubbly to welcome you back!


----------



## chowlover2

I took my yacht out of storage, just for you!


----------



## chowlover2

A bit of food to nosh on!


----------



## chowlover2

Finally, some gifts, take them all Doll!


----------



## tweegy

Cocodoll was around here the other day.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Cocodoll was around here the other day.



That's good news!


----------



## tweegy

Indeed


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Indeed



Have you talked to Crabby? If so, how is she doing?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Have you talked to Crabby? If so, how is she doing?




Not for a while doll. She's still smoking and doing disreputable things. She's totes busy running the music empire tho. 

Won't be surprised to see her release some music about world domination and something about attacking centaurs...

[emoji17] #teammeatball


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Not for a while doll. She's still smoking and doing disreputable things. She's totes busy running the music empire tho.
> 
> Won't be surprised to see her release some music about world domination and something about attacking centaurs...
> 
> [emoji17] #teammeatball



She's probably behind the show Empire too! Glad she's out running the world doll! We can say we knew her when.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> She's probably behind the show Empire too! Glad she's out running the world doll! We can say we knew her when.




That's true... When she's accepting her awards for best depiction of crab anarchy in a film soon to be released in Broadway.. we can shed a proud tear knowing we knew her when she would violently pee on you for not wanting to share the moonshine...


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> That's true... When she's accepting her awards for best depiction of crab anarchy in a film soon to be released in Broadway.. we can shed a proud tear knowing we knew her when she would violently pee on you for not wanting to share the moonshine...



I'm so glad you're back Doll, TPF has been a dreary place without you!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so glad you're back Doll, TPF has been a dreary place without you!




Lol thanks doll, I do my best to spread sunshine wherever I go like a .....Umm..... The sun? I guess?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Lol thanks doll, I do my best to spread sunshine wherever I go like a .....Umm..... The sun? I guess?



 How about the heart of the thread!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> How about the heart of the thread!



All the dolls are the heart of the thread doll [emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## tweegy

I have an over whelming urge to punt a crab.....[emoji124]


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## caitlin1214

I brought a candy bar, Bishes!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji451][emoji125]**PUNT**


----------



## CobaltBlu

lkrp123 said:


>



Bish!!! Where ya been????

Besides the beach??


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Have you talked to Crabby? If so, how is she doing?





tweegy said:


> Not for a while doll. She's still smoking and doing disreputable things. She's totes busy running the music empire tho.
> 
> Won't be surprised to see her release some music about world domination and something about attacking centaurs...
> 
> [emoji17] #teammeatball




So happy to see the Bishes back, we need coco. Where is the bartender??

*punts box* Sorry Tweegy!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji531][emoji531][emoji531][emoji531][emoji531] the ole gang is back..... Almost... Where IS coco doll


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lets get this party started!


----------



## tweegy

Yes!!!!!!!!!!i dunno what that dude in the back is holding up but it looks just about right to hold some disreputable crabs


----------



## Cocolo

Somebody order Seafood?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! It's coco TIME!


----------



## Cocolo

Bishes......strap on your event headgear please.  






Joe's Busy thawing Sofia's pipes or something.  So Alex was on Stanby.


----------



## tweegy

Hot damn where'd you pull those oldies out from coco doll????


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Bishes......strap on your event headgear please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe's Busy thawing Sofia's pipes or something.  So Alex was on Stanby.



Now we're talkin!


----------



## Cocolo

Talk about long lines to return tapes.  I actually saw that movie.  Yeah, Christiam's a very weird boy isn't he?  Hey Dolls.  Let's party.


----------



## Cocolo

lkrp123 said:


>



Oh wow.  I am dead serious.  I was looking at graphics earlier today, and I stopped at this one, and said, I wonder if I put it up in the Bish thread, Krabby will show.


----------



## Cocolo

Doll, I got the keys to the storeroom, been [del]hiding[/del] um keeping them safe.  What else ya looking for? I can haul it all out for ya?  Let's see what's handy.............. oh yeah.  these of course, I think we should put them on Ebay.  We have 5 Gross of them.


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Oh wow.  I am dead serious.  I was looking at graphics earlier today, and I stopped at this one, and said, I wonder if I put it up in the Bish thread, Krabby will show.




I literally lold at that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Talk about long lines to return tapes.  I actually saw that movie.  Yeah, Christiam's a very weird boy isn't he?  Hey Dolls.  Let's party.





[emoji126][emoji126]partay!!! I have a great party game!!!

Every time you see a crab take a shot of moonshine and punt it!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!i dunno what that dude in the back is holding up but it looks just about right to hold some disreputable crabs



Looks like a bigger version of a Conch shell horn (that used to hold a crab).


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> All the dolls are the heart of the thread doll [emoji111]&#65039;



You're so sweet!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll, I got the keys to the storeroom, been [del]hiding[/del] um keeping them safe.  What else ya looking for? I can haul it all out for ya?  Let's see what's handy.............. oh yeah.  these of course, I think we should put them on Ebay.  We have 5 Gross of them.



That was like 10 faces ago. I barely recognize her.


----------



## chowlover2

I have plenty of cash, what else do we need? If we run out, I'll just print more!


----------



## chowlover2

Crabby has been spotted in the Kim thread. Good job Coco!


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> [emoji126][emoji126]partay!!! I have a great party game!!!
> 
> Every time you see a crab take a shot of moonshine and punt it!!!



Nah.  I got a better one.  Everytime you take a shot of moonshine, you take a shot at the crab. 

Lol.


----------



## LVk8

Eeeek we had a neon crab at the door of our hotel room in Costa Rica the other night!  Unwelcome guest #getout


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Nah.  I got a better one.  Everytime you take a shot of moonshine, you take a shot at the crab.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> i.giphy.com/113YkW9oWdtFlu.gif



[emoji379][emoji78] I like where you're going with this doll!!



LVk8 said:


> Eeeek we had a neon crab at the door of our hotel room in Costa Rica the other night!  Unwelcome guest #getout




Damn right doll!! Don't let them in! They'll eat your food, pee on your rug...and everywhere else cause they're drunk and can't control it. They refuse to wear depends (kardashian product placement TM) so it goes everywhere faster than a hastily fabricated fragrance! 

They drink your moonshine and smoke like a freight train!! 

They're bad news doll!!! Bad bad news!!


----------



## Avril

Dolls!!! You're back!!! First tweegy and now lkrp YAY!!!!!! The universe is fixed again


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> Dolls!!! You're back!!! First tweegy and now lkrp YAY!!!!!! The universe is fixed again




[emoji126][emoji126] sup doll!


----------



## tweegy

What's crackin ladies?


----------



## Avril

The place hasn't been the same without you dolls! No bartenders, Midori, glitter ponies, hastily fabricated fragrances, etc etc! The K threads finally have some life again! Where's Sassys? We need Sassys in here!


----------



## tweegy

Damn that's a shame. So the fragrances were planned??[emoji102]


----------



## chowlover2

I have fabrikated a new fragrance to celebrate the timeless love of Kim and Kanye. " True Love " a male scent, and a female scent. They can be worn alone or together as one. The bottles hook together like those kissing bears Hallmark hawks around Valentine's Day. High notes are leather and extreme, unquenchable thirst, while the low notes are dirty underwear and sheer desperation!


----------



## tweegy

It should be one bear walks into a sign and looks pissed and the other bear is posing for pics .... That's a fragrance right there


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> It should be one bear walks into a sign and looks pissed and the other bear is posing for pics .... That's a fragrance right there




The jokes write themselves with these 2!

I can't believe how sorry I feel for their poor child. I hope she has a loving nanny.


----------



## V0N1B2

*Cocolo,* I can't believe that bi+ch Caitlyn (not with a K) stole your thunder today 
On your birthday! I will never forgive her for that!  She is not getting a Midori cocktail, she is not getting served champers by hot barboys, she is not getting free samples of "Kontrolling" or whatever her step-daughter's cheap perfume is called, and she is not getting a Bish patch to sew onto her new Zac Posen dress. 
UGH! She is underhanded and disreputable.
Wait. :wondering
Well now that I think about it.... 
YAY! Champers for everyone! Miss Caitlyn too! 


*It will still always be your day doll.  Hope you had a good one*


----------



## tweegy

Where's the kake???!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Freezing here in PA, like winter is trying to make a comeback. Perhaps we need to hit the lab and hastily fabricate a fragrance for Caitlyn Jenner.

Any ideas?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Freezing here in PA, like winter is trying to make a comeback. Perhaps we need to hit the lab and hastily fabricate a fragrance for Caitlyn Jenner.
> 
> Any ideas?




It should be called 'eloquent shade'


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> It should be called 'eloquent shade'



"dead"


----------



## sweetbebe

I'M a lazy bishhhh


----------



## Jeneen

Hi girls :tumbleweed:


----------



## caitlin1214

I got a new bag! 

Who else to share it but with my Dolls? 

I have a job now. It's a six week data entry job covering from someone's vacation, but it's for a very good organization (The Princess Margaret Cancer Foundation). 

I got it through an HR company. They called me because they noticed I applied to a lot of jobs they were posting. They asked me to come in and open up a file for me. About a week later they told me they had a job.

She told me I didn't have to interview. She said the manager over there trusted her decision so when I told her I was interested, she told them and my job was a lock. 

During my meeting with the HR company, I told them that hopefully I wanted something long term (ideally permanent), but the shortest contract I could do was three months. 

I think my point (and they got it) was that I didn't want to do a day/one week long assignments. 

Because I'm getting paid through them, I didn't have to wait for my money and I got paid yesterday.


I earmarked it for various things (coffee money, groceries, incidentals, fun money) and then I got a reminder from a friend of mine saying Toronto Pride was this weekend. 

Before I got the reminder, I was playing with the idea of getting a cute, functional bag so I can carry essentials without looking like I was carrying luggage. (It's really hard to dance when you're carrying a backpack!) 

So I looked at what girls at Coachella were carrying (I figure if the bag was appropriate for an outdoor music festival, it would be great for a gay pride parade in Toronto). 

I saw lots of pictures of girls carrying fringed bags and thought that would be adorable. I knew I wanted a well-made one because I could carry it to Pride every year. 

So I got this. It's by a company called Antik Kraft. 


(At Winner's, I saw a fringed Badgley Mischka I loved, but I couldn't justify that price tag, great savings aside. I had to discuss this one with my dad before I bought it because I didn't understand the concept of "I'll be getting another paycheck next week. There's more money coming" and I freaked out over the idea of spending $70 on a bag.)


----------



## caitlin1214

On a more somber note, the guy who hit and killed my friend in November was sentenced to six years in a federal prison. 

I like that he got prison time, but I wish it were longer. That said, a federal prison doesn't sound like one of those white collar prison day camps, either. 

(In The Wolf of Wall Street, remember the place they sent Jordan Belfort? When I say prison day camp, I mean a place like that.) 

I remember my dad telling me about a story in the States about a father of three who drove drunk and accidentally killed someone. Since it was his first offense, he was given a year in prison. 

With this guy it sounds like he got a  year of prison per charge. 

If what they say is true and he's in and out of trouble with the law (and clearly never learns his lesson) and if he screws up he'll probably get more time. 

I see his sentence as closure. We said goodbye to Michelle at her wake/funeral and after the hearing, the guy who did it was punished for it. And even after he gets out, the fact that he took someone's life will be on him. 

I looked up what a Canadian federal prison was like, and they seem to be about inmate rehabilitation to those who respond to it. Maybe this will be give him a chance to better his life. I know Michelle would want that. I don't hate him. He just made an incredibly stupid mistake. 

(I'm not naive enough to think what I saw about a Canadian federal prison is as clean cut as portrayed, but somehow, I don't think it's exactly Rikers, either.) 

Her family considers him a murderer and feels there should have been a harsher sentence. I made the mistake on Facebook of explaining that to one of her sisters: he didn't get a murderer's sentence because he didn't kill her on purpose, it was a horrible, horrible accident (one caused by blatant negligence) but an accident and the sentence reflects that. 

Her dad than responded that he drank on purpose and drove on purpose. Enough said. I'm trying to understand where they're coming from and part of me thinks I'd feel different if she were my family, but she practically was. She was one of my best friends. 

On a (sort of) lighter note, I think I'm going to get my star tattoos colored pink. I don't want to regift a tattoo: "I got the tattoo and it meant something else but now I lost her, so now it's to her."

I want to do something to show it's a memorial tattoo and her favorite color was pink.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> I got a new bag!
> 
> Who else to share it but with my Dolls?
> 
> I have a job now. It's a six week data entry job covering from someone's vacation, but it's for a very good organization (The Princess Margaret Cancer Foundation).
> 
> I got it through an HR company. They called me because they noticed I applied to a lot of jobs they were posting. They asked me to come in and open up a file for me. About a week later they told me they had a job.
> 
> She told me I didn't have to interview. She said the manager over there trusted her decision so when I told her I was interested, she told them and my job was a lock.
> 
> During my meeting with the HR company, I told them that hopefully I wanted something long term (ideally permanent), but the shortest contract I could do was three months.
> 
> I think my point (and they got it) was that I didn't want to do a day/one week long assignments.
> 
> Because I'm getting paid through them, I didn't have to wait for my money and I got paid yesterday.
> 
> 
> I earmarked it for various things (coffee money, groceries, incidentals, fun money) and then I got a reminder from a friend of mine saying Toronto Pride was this weekend.
> 
> Before I got the reminder, I was playing with the idea of getting a cute, functional bag so I can carry essentials without looking like I was carrying luggage. (It's really hard to dance when you're carrying a backpack!)
> 
> So I looked at what girls at Coachella were carrying (I figure if the bag was appropriate for an outdoor music festival, it would be great for a gay pride parade in Toronto).
> 
> I saw lots of pictures of girls carrying fringed bags and thought that would be adorable. I knew I wanted a well-made one because I could carry it to Pride every year.
> 
> So I got this. It's by a company called Antik Kraft.
> 
> 
> (At Winner's, I saw a fringed Badgley Mischka I loved, but I couldn't justify that price tag, great savings aside. I had to discuss this one with my dad before I bought it because I didn't understand the concept of "I'll be getting another paycheck next week. There's more money coming" and I freaked out over the idea of spending $70 on a bag.)




Cute bag!

Awesome news about the job!


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> On a more somber note, the guy who hit and killed my friend in November was sentenced to six years in a federal prison.
> 
> I like that he got prison time, but I wish it were longer. That said, a federal prison doesn't sound like one of those white collar prison day camps, either.
> 
> (In The Wolf of Wall Street, remember the place they sent Jordan Belfort? When I say prison day camp, I mean a place like that.)
> 
> I remember my dad telling me about a story in the States about a father of three who drove drunk and accidentally killed someone. Since it was his first offense, he was given a year in prison.
> 
> With this guy it sounds like he got a  year of prison per charge.
> 
> If what they say is true and he's in and out of trouble with the law (and clearly never learns his lesson) and if he screws up he'll probably get more time.
> 
> I see his sentence as closure. We said goodbye to Michelle at her wake/funeral and after the hearing, the guy who did it was punished for it. And even after he gets out, the fact that he took someone's life will be on him.
> 
> I looked up what a Canadian federal prison was like, and they seem to be about inmate rehabilitation to those who respond to it. Maybe this will be give him a chance to better his life. I know Michelle would want that. I don't hate him. He just made an incredibly stupid mistake.
> 
> (I'm not naive enough to think what I saw about a Canadian federal prison is as clean cut as portrayed, but somehow, I don't think it's exactly Rikers, either.)
> 
> Her family considers him a murderer and feels there should have been a harsher sentence. I made the mistake on Facebook of explaining that to one of her sisters: he didn't get a murderer's sentence because he didn't kill her on purpose, it was a horrible, horrible accident (one caused by blatant negligence) but an accident and the sentence reflects that.
> 
> Her dad than responded that he drank on purpose and drove on purpose. Enough said. I'm trying to understand where they're coming from and part of me thinks I'd feel different if she were my family, but she practically was. She was one of my best friends.
> 
> On a (sort of) lighter note, I think I'm going to get my star tattoos colored pink. I don't want to regift a tattoo: "I got the tattoo and it meant something else but now I lost her, so now it's to her."
> 
> I want to do something to show it's a memorial tattoo and her favorite color was pink.




I'm sorry to hear this. What a sad situation. I also lost a friend to a hit and run. It's been nearly a decade and the person was never found.


----------



## chowlover2

What a week! We had storms Tue night that looked like the Wizard of Oz! Power went out and didn't come on until Sat AM. So much devastation, like a tornado, but something called wind shear. Lost 5 huge maple trees. And I was lucky, nothing hit my house. It's so wonderful to have electric again!


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> What a week! We had storms Tue night that looked like the Wizard of Oz! Power went out and didn't come on until Sat AM. So much devastation, like a tornado, but something called wind shear. Lost 5 huge maple trees. And I was lucky, nothing hit my house. It's so wonderful to have electric again!




Omg that's crazy. Were the trees pulled out of the ground? Everyone safe? How long without electricity? 

Weather by me... 1000 degrees, then huge thunderstorm, repeat.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> What a week! We had storms Tue night that looked like the Wizard of Oz! Power went out and didn't come on until Sat AM. So much devastation, like a tornado, but something called wind shear. Lost 5 huge maple trees. And I was lucky, nothing hit my house. It's so wonderful to have electric again!



Wow, Doll. Glad the power's back on now.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Omg that's crazy. Were the trees pulled out of the ground? Everyone safe? How long without electricity?
> 
> Weather by me... 1000 degrees, then huge thunderstorm, repeat.




4 days! I am good for 2 days, I always keep a case of gallon water bottles filled in my spare shower for water. Day 3 I was irate, and by day 4 was ready to jump off bridge! The area was hit really hard though, so it's not said I was alone. First thing I did was take a shower when the power came back-LOL!


----------



## caitlin1214

I thought I was going to Pride with a friend of mine, but he decided not to go. Since it was just me, I skipped the parade and checked out the post-parade festivities. 

I always found that if I watched the entire parade and then tried to do the fun things afterwards I was always too tired. 

It was odd being at Pride without my friend, but I knew she was celebrating with me in spirit.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> 4 days! I am good for 2 days, I always keep a case of gallon water bottles filled in my spare shower for water. Day 3 I was irate, and by day 4 was ready to jump off bridge! The area was hit really hard though, so it's not said I was alone. First thing I did was take a shower when the power came back-LOL!



Sounds rough, Doll. So happy you're safe and back here again.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Sounds rough, Doll. So happy you're safe and back here again.




Me too!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I thought I was going to Pride with a friend of mine, but he decided not to go. Since it was just me, I skipped the parade and checked out the post-parade festivities.
> 
> I always found that if I watched the entire parade and then tried to do the fun things afterwards I was always too tired.
> 
> It was odd being at Pride without my friend, but I knew she was celebrating with me in spirit.




Hang in there Doll!


----------



## Cocolo

Boo.  Can I come back and bring a friend?  She's a Pistol.  I'll send her a link.  

Hey, can someone tell me, has the Littlest[del]K[/del]Girl's relationship with Tyga affected The 2 Butt Buddies, Kim and blac chyna?  Remember that black and white room, where we saw the bends in the door and floor pattern proving the photoshopping?   

Now, do you think I'd blast in without a little musical interlude?

**************tried to pop in the Jam(Turn it Up) is it broken?  Wah...................................
Ok, so we're all going to have to put it up on your puters, and/or sing along.  Here are the words Dolls.*
Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me, Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_
Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me, Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_

_[Verse 1:]_
I'm goin out tonight, it's goin' down
Headed straight to the front of the line, on the fly
On the floor I can't stand still
And I'm goin to work like I'm paying my bills (bills)
My whole clicks on the floor (the floor)
We gon' party, then party some more (some more)
Rozay up in the air
Feeling good, feeling great, just got paid
[chorus]
And they playin my jam
They playin my jam _[x7]_
Turn it up, turn it up
Turn it up, turn it up 
Turn it up, turn it up DJ
Turn it up, turn it up 
Turn it up, turn it up 
So I can rock the night away (away)

Imma burn it out tonight, it's goin down
By live via satellite
And all I see is angels in my eyes
Buzz got me way up in the sky
Maybach in the front (the front)
Pick out any boy that I want (I want)
DJ here I am
Feeling good, feeling great, just got paid

_[Chorus Again]_

_[Bridge:]_
Girls in the building
Fellas in the club
Boys spending money
Girls looking good
I'm on the floor living my life
Feeling so good, feeling so right
Got my hands up
Celebrate like it's my birthday
5 more shots of tequila
I'm thirsty
Feeling so good, I'm feeling so great
Tonight _[x4]_

_[Chorus Again Really]_

Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_
Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_
Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_
Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
Yeah _[x8]_








I brought Kake. 


Chow I love you, I'm sorry we were both wrong but I know it was coming from love.


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> I thought I was going to Pride with a friend of mine, but he decided not to go. Since it was just me, I skipped the parade and checked out the post-parade festivities.
> 
> I always found that if I watched the entire parade and then tried to do the fun things afterwards I was always too tired.
> 
> It was odd being at Pride without my friend, but I knew she was celebrating with me in spirit.



I'm so sorry Caitlin.  And I'm sorry I blasted in here like I had a rocket up my rear.

Chow is so right about holding onto the good.  Gentle Hugs Doll.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Boo.  Can I come back and bring a friend?  She's a Pistol.  I'll send her a link.
> 
> Hey, can someone tell me, has the Littlest[del]K[/del]Girl's relationship with Tyga affected The 2 Butt Buddies, Kim and blac chyna?  Remember that black and white room, where we saw the bends in the door and floor pattern proving the photoshopping?
> 
> Now, do you think I'd blast in without a little musical interlude?
> 
> **************tried to pop in the Jam(Turn it Up) is it broken?  Wah...................................
> Ok, so we're all going to have to put it up on your puters, and/or sing along.  Here are the words Dolls.*
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me, Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me, Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> 
> _[Verse 1:]_
> I'm goin out tonight, it's goin' down
> Headed straight to the front of the line, on the fly
> On the floor I can't stand still
> And I'm goin to work like I'm paying my bills (bills)
> My whole clicks on the floor (the floor)
> We gon' party, then party some more (some more)
> Rozay up in the air
> Feeling good, feeling great, just got paid
> [chorus]
> And they playin my jam
> They playin my jam _[x7]_
> Turn it up, turn it up
> Turn it up, turn it up
> Turn it up, turn it up DJ
> Turn it up, turn it up
> Turn it up, turn it up
> So I can rock the night away (away)
> 
> Imma burn it out tonight, it's goin down
> By live via satellite
> And all I see is angels in my eyes
> Buzz got me way up in the sky
> Maybach in the front (the front)
> Pick out any boy that I want (I want)
> DJ here I am
> Feeling good, feeling great, just got paid
> 
> _[Chorus Again]_
> 
> _[Bridge:]_
> Girls in the building
> Fellas in the club
> Boys spending money
> Girls looking good
> I'm on the floor living my life
> Feeling so good, feeling so right
> Got my hands up
> Celebrate like it's my birthday
> 5 more shots of tequila
> I'm thirsty
> Feeling so good, I'm feeling so great
> Tonight _[x4]_
> 
> _[Chorus Again Really]_
> 
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> Turn me up, Turn me up, Turn me, Turn me Turn me up
> Yeah _[x8]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought Kake.
> 
> 
> Chow I love you, I'm sorry we were both wrong but I know it was coming from love.




Hey Stranger! What's up?


----------



## Cocolo

I threw out my back by putting yogurt in the refrig, and now my good side feels like another little piece of a disc broke off.  
 OMG, I had a lovely prospective Bish.  she wants to come over from her other enjoyment.  Isnay on the ingthay it's alledcay if you owknay (here's where I lose it bishes.) well just sssssh about the other thing.  Anyway,  she is a dirty dirty thing, and would fit in perfectly.  She's shy.  Oh wait, she's on a vacay in a town not far from here I went to a party got too drunk for the "drinking party" and got sent home at 2:am when I was 16.  My bestie left with me, I don't think I ever thanked her.  But she turned out to be a little hurtful, so it hasn't been the same in 15 years.  In fact now it just isn't.

I love you Chow, I want you to me her.   I'll try her again.

For everyone I've ditched out on, I just hurt.  Oh, but nice news? Hubby got me a 2013 MKS with low mileage that was perfect.  I was driving before I hurt my side, it was hot out, and I had the cool air blowing up my vajayjay.  Good thing it isn't pierced or bedazzled.  That would be worse that the time I was at a Concert on the Ocean theatre at Jones Beach, when I had to take out my earrings because the cold air was freezing my ears off.  KWIM?

So no one answered my question about ...oh dayum. I forgot my question. It was about Kim? or Kris? or the littesest KardashianJ  Hmmm, I'll go look.  I thought it was a good question.  BBS,


----------



## Cocolo

Wow.  It was right here.  Ok, I'll ask in Kim's thread,.  Tweegy, come out and play.


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> I threw out my back by putting yogurt in the refrig, and now my good side feels like another little piece of a disc broke off.
> OMG, I had a lovely prospective Bish.  she wants to come over from her other enjoyment.  Isnay on the ingthay it's alledcay if you owknay (here's where I lose it bishes.) well just sssssh about the other thing.  Anyway,  she is a dirty dirty thing, and would fit in perfectly.  She's shy.  Oh wait, she's on a vacay in a town not far from here I went to a party got too drunk for the "drinking party" and got sent home at 2:am when I was 16.  My bestie left with me, I don't think I ever thanked her.  But she turned out to be a little hurtful, so it hasn't been the same in 15 years.  In fact now it just isn't.
> 
> I love you Chow, I want you to me her.   I'll try her again.
> 
> For everyone I've ditched out on, I just hurt.  Oh, but nice news? Hubby got me a 2013 MKS with low mileage that was perfect.  I was driving before I hurt my side, it was hot out, and I had the cool air blowing up my vajayjay.  Good thing it isn't pierced or bedazzled.  That would be worse that the time I was at a Concert on the Ocean theatre at Jones Beach, when I had to take out my earrings because the cold air was freezing my ears off.  KWIM?
> 
> So no one answered my question about ...oh dayum. I forgot my question. It was about Kim? or Kris? or the littesest KardashianJ  Hmmm, I'll go look.  I thought it was a good question.  BBS,




[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] COCO doll what was in that yogurt???!!! Hope you get better soon doll!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I threw out my back by putting yogurt in the refrig, and now my good side feels like another little piece of a disc broke off.
> OMG, I had a lovely prospective Bish.  she wants to come over from her other enjoyment.  Isnay on the ingthay it's alledcay if you owknay (here's where I lose it bishes.) well just sssssh about the other thing.  Anyway,  she is a dirty dirty thing, and would fit in perfectly.  She's shy.  Oh wait, she's on a vacay in a town not far from here I went to a party got too drunk for the "drinking party" and got sent home at 2:am when I was 16.  My bestie left with me, I don't think I ever thanked her.  But she turned out to be a little hurtful, so it hasn't been the same in 15 years.  In fact now it just isn't.
> 
> I love you Chow, I want you to me her.   I'll try her again.
> 
> For everyone I've ditched out on, I just hurt.  Oh, but nice news? Hubby got me a 2013 MKS with low mileage that was perfect.  I was driving before I hurt my side, it was hot out, and I had the cool air blowing up my vajayjay.  Good thing it isn't pierced or bedazzled.  That would be worse that the time I was at a Concert on the Ocean theatre at Jones Beach, when I had to take out my earrings because the cold air was freezing my ears off.  KWIM?
> 
> So no one answered my question about ...oh dayum. I forgot my question. It was about Kim? or Kris? or the littesest KardashianJ  Hmmm, I'll go look.  I thought it was a good question.  BBS,




Yikes,the back is a funny piece of bone. I have thrown mine out getting off the loo. Sometimes it does not take much. 

I did something I swore I wasn't going to have anymore of, surgery. July 2nd I had my deviated septum straightened out as well as sinus surgery. Everything went great til my first post op appt. the Dr went in and dug to China. And everything wound up getting infected. And now Drs hate to give oral antibiotics and he gave me a tube of stuff to put up my nose which has not worked. I told him it was a yeast infection. He told me no, probably staph. Sorry, but 
I know better as I had a yeast sinus infection in 2004 and this behaves the same way. So finally after crying to him this last month I am off to get a culture tomorrow. I expect to be vindicated when he gets the results and everyone here can call me Dr Chow!

SugarB is a dreamboat for getting you the MKS. Are you headed to Canada to see Baba's girlfriend this summer?


----------



## Cocolo

Baba flies out in the summer for a week, and she comes here for a week right after Christmas.  They are connected by phone or puter, or even some gameboy devices.  And, I'm not doing another 10 hour drive like that.  Next time we go up, We'll go to Niagara Falls, a quick zip up the NYS Thur Way or is it the New England Thruway? Anyway, and then they'll connect from there.  Or....who knows. 

I'm sorry about the infection Dr.Chow oh, isn't it Dr. Reverand Chow now? Do you need another Diploma like the other thing we made you?
wanna see something cute?  I'm still making graphics.














I mean, it's not Momager As the Shark in Jaws, or the lollipop I made for Tweegy but it was a challenge to design.  then execution was quick.  When's the last time we had a Dance party?




​


Why isn't my youtube video showing? Is it just me?   heh heh fixed it.


----------



## chowlover2

We definitely need a dance party! And some libations!


----------



## JNH14

Back surgery is the worst-feel great for a year or so-then throw it out again exercising!


----------



## chowlover2

JNH14 said:


> Back surgery is the worst-feel great for a year or so-then throw it out again exercising!




Don't tell me that! The first year is the worst ( or it has been for me ) recovery wise.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yikes,the back is a funny piece of bone. I have thrown mine out getting off the loo. Sometimes it does not take much.
> 
> I did something I swore I wasn't going to have anymore of, surgery. July 2nd I had my deviated septum straightened out as well as sinus surgery. Everything went great til my first post op appt. the Dr went in and dug to China. And everything wound up getting infected. And now Drs hate to give oral antibiotics and he gave me a tube of stuff to put up my nose which has not worked. I told him it was a yeast infection. He told me no, probably staph. Sorry, but
> I know better as I had a yeast sinus infection in 2004 and this behaves the same way. So finally after crying to him this last month I am off to get a culture tomorrow. I expect to be vindicated when he gets the results and everyone here can call me Dr Chow!
> 
> SugarB is a dreamboat for getting you the MKS. Are you headed to Canada to see Baba's girlfriend this summer?



 oh no, so sorry to hear that you're having to have all of these procedures. Hope that you recover soon.

Coco, your son is still dating the Canadian girl? Wow he's been serious about that relationship.


----------



## JNH14

chowlover2 said:


> Don't tell me that! The first year is the worst ( or it has been for me ) recovery wise.


 


Oops-sorry to hear that! I had broken pieces of my disc that were lodged in my sciatic nerve for a month.  Surgery was such a relief from the pain!  But now I have some nerve damage so my leg bothers me quite often.  My sister-in-law also had surgery on her back and has issues with her leg.  Hope yours recovers completely!  Backs are just the worst!


----------



## chowlover2

JNH14 said:


> Oops-sorry to hear that! I had broken pieces of my disc that were lodged in my sciatic nerve for a month.  Surgery was such a relief from the pain!  But now I have some nerve damage so my leg bothers me quite often.  My sister-in-law also had surgery on her back and has issues with her leg.  Hope yours recovers completely!  Backs are just the worst!




My surgery went well, the problem is massive amounts of arthritis though out my back. What the Dr fixed feels good, I had 2 discs replaced, so I understand the sciatic issues. Also had L3-L5 fused and 3 cysts removed from my spine ( due to massive amounts of arthritis ) hopefully the fusion will keep more cysts from forming. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JNH14

chowlover2 said:


> My surgery went well, the problem is massive amounts of arthritis though out my back. What the Dr fixed feels good, I had 2 discs replaced, so I understand the sciatic issues. Also had L3-L5 fused and 3 cysts removed from my spine ( due to massive amounts of arthritis ) hopefully the fusion will keep more cysts from forming. Fingers crossed.




Hurts even reading this-hope things get better the further out you are from your surgery!


----------



## chowlover2

JNH14 said:


> Hurts even reading this-hope things get better the further out you are from your surgery!




From month 7 on a huge improvement. I have my 1 yr anniversary this Thur. What a difference a year makes. Was on bed rest 6 wks prior to surgery as I would fall down due to sciatic pain. Mine was unusual in that I had a blown disc on both sides. Dr said if you have multiple collapsed discs it is usually on one side. I am grateful, but first year is tough.


----------



## Cocolo

Well, it took a while, Kim breaks the internet.  I break a game forum.  Ahem,  so (don't ask) lol.  Jeneen, were you caught in there when the gates shut or like me did you make it out alive?


----------



## caitlin1214

I got my job at Habitat Through Humanity through a temp agency, and last week, they sent me a reminder, saying my contract ended the following Friday. I asked my about an extension, so I could bring it back to Altis. 

She talked to her manager, and they decided my contract is extended indefinitely. 


I've always said I'd stay as long as they needed me, but ideally, I'd like this to be a permanent position. But someone else had a year contract and they just made her permanent, so it seems like a good sign for me. 

I told said person the news and said their keeping me makes so much more sense than my manager having to train someone else. She said, "No! Not someone else, just you!" 


Sidebar: I downloaded the Flo Rida song My House and I find myself singing along to it, changing the chorus to "Welcome to your house".


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I got my job at Habitat Through Humanity through a temp agency, and last week, they sent me a reminder, saying my contract ended the following Friday. I asked my about an extension, so I could bring it back to Altis.
> 
> She talked to her manager, and they decided my contract is extended indefinitely.
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd stay as long as they needed me, but ideally, I'd like this to be a permanent position. But someone else had a year contract and they just made her permanent, so it seems like a good sign for me.
> 
> I told said person the news and said their keeping me makes so much more sense than my manager having to train someone else. She said, "No! Not someone else, just you!"
> 
> 
> Sidebar: I downloaded the Flo Rida song My House and I find myself singing along to it, changing the chorus to "Welcome to your house".




Congrats Caitlin! That's fantastic news!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Congrats Caitlin! That's fantastic news!




Thanks, Doll. I love what I do, and I really think I'm good at it. The next step is to become one of their employees with a salary and benefits. And I think I might have a good chance of that, based on the fact that someone else became permanent after a year. 

They're always going to need someone to issue receipts, and that's what I do. 


(And December's Gingerbread Build makes me want to get my niece and nephew a gingerbread house kit next Christmas.)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, Doll. I love what I do, and I really think I'm good at it. The next step is to become one of their employees with a salary and benefits. And I think I might have a good chance of that, based on the fact that someone else became permanent after a year.
> 
> 
> 
> They're always going to need someone to issue receipts, and that's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And December's Gingerbread Build makes me want to get my niece and nephew a gingerbread house kit next Christmas.)




Here's hoping it turns into a permanent position!


----------



## caitlin1214

So apparently when they say my contract was "extended indefinitely" they mean it was extended "until the end of February" because I found out on Monday that tomorrow would be my last day. They're redoing the whole Fund Development department and my job was made obsolete by the new hire. 

They say it's not personal, but it's really hard not to take it that way. 

And I didn't even hear it from them. I first heard it from my contact at the staffing agency where I got the job and then my manager there confirmed it for me. 

Great organization, great people. I loved the time I spent there but this whole thing was handled badly. 


I already updated my resume (my manager said I could use her as a reference) and I sent it off to my representative. I asked her to keep her eyes peeled for permanent positions. At this point, I don't even care if it's for a non-profit organization anymore. I'm just done with contract stuff. I want a salary and benefits. I want to consistently have an answer for someone when they ask me what I do. 

I've loved the idea of having a permanent job in a non-profit organization, but if I can't, once I start making more money, I can donate/volunteer with an organization. That way I'd still be involved with helping them out. It just wouldn't be my career.

I sent this to my dad on Tuesday: 

_Hi, Dad.

I'm better today. Still not happy about the situation (and I'm still calling the people involved jerks in my head.)

But if they can't give me what I want (better pay, more permanent position), then I should leave to find a place that will. 


That said, maybe when I'm set up in the job I'm supposed to have (and I don't think the people who are involved are jerks anymore), maybe you and I should help out on a build site anyway.'


Despite the jerks, they really are a good organization and I'd like to help them out (when I'm not mad at them anymore.) _

My dad said he agreed  that the way they treated me was awful and once we figure out who to blame we can stick pins in an effigy of the culprit. 

When I was so sure that at some point my job would become permanent I thought I should get involved with builds more, so I asked my dad to come with me to work on a build site the next time he and my mom visit Toronto.

He agreed to the build site thing and told me I have a good heart. 

As it gets closer to my bedtime it's more and more clear to me that my job is thismuch closer to being obsolete.


----------



## caitlin1214

Before I completely freak out again, here are the good points:
1) I'm okay for a while for Monday
2) The days off will be nice and I don't have to go out in sub-zero temperature if I don't want to
3) My resume looks good enough and what with this and the Princess Margaret Cancer Foundation on my resume, it won't be as long of a wait before I'm hired for something else
4) I'll be searching for a new job myself, but I also have an extra set of eyes with my staffing agency


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> Before I completely freak out again, here are the good points:
> 1) I'm okay for a while for Monday
> 2) The days off will be nice and I don't have to go out in sub-zero temperature if I don't want to
> 3) My resume looks good enough and what with this and the Princess Margaret Cancer Foundation on my resume, it won't be as long of a wait before I'm hired for something else
> 4) I'll be searching for a new job myself, but I also have an extra set of eyes with my staffing agency



Sorry, 1) was supposed to read "I'm okay, money-wise, for a while."


----------



## Cocolo

I'm sorry that happened Doll.  But you're absolutely right.  Look at your resume now, and compare it to what it was a few years ago.  You've come a long way Caitlyn.  

How is everyone?  I miss you guys.  I slowed down on my bag buying.  Too many other things.  I still make out like a bandit on Occasions, but I'm running out of purple bags to buy. lol.

Just popped back in for my lurker fix, and decided to say hi.  Think I'll pop into Kim's thread.  When I think back to when we first plopped Bruce into a dress at the Midori Bar, who would have thought that a few years later he'd be a she?  I'm telling you it was the Pink Scooter that tipped me off. 

I love you all.


----------



## caitlin1214

I got a call from my landlord this morning. Pool season is starting soon and she was strongly urging me to clean my balcony. She wanted to know why it wasn't done yet and I told her I had pigeons nesting on it. 

She told me that the pigeons nesting was exactly the reason I have to clean it. 

So I got rid of the nest. There was an egg and a hatchling in it and I feel like a monster. 

It's easy for those people on the "Help! Pigeon nest on my balcony what do I do?" boards to say get rid of the nest, but it's easier to say it than to actually do it. I would have felt bad if it were just eggs. The fact that it was an egg and a hatchling made it so much worse. 


If I had my way, I would have cleaned up around the nest. I don't make it a habit of destroying bird nests, but I wasn't going to risk eviction over it. I still feel so awful.


----------



## Cocolo

what the he!!?  May 28th was the last post.  Come on Dolls, you mean I'm the only one who gets in trouble in the celeb threads?  Well, I;m back.  Between Brangelisn'tanymore and rob and the only Kardashian affair a Blaq wasn't invited to, I'm sure weall be dusting off the place I'll be needing a ok ace it sut and thunk aviation what I've done.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## V0N1B2

So the bar is open again?
You still serving Midori?


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## tweegy

Midori all round!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I felt like the Bish thread needed a holiday BUMP!

 Hey dolls!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll, how you doing?


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm doing good!  I haven't been back in a while so I"m glad to be back.

*dust off couch and puts my feet up*


----------



## Kansashalo

...cleans the dust off the thread...







Hi dolls! Where is everyone?  Have we gone back to the Kim K West thread?


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> ...cleans the dust off the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dolls! Where is everyone?  Have we gone back to the Kim K West thread?


I think so!


----------



## tweegy

What up dolls!!!!!![emoji41] hope y'all been staying off my box


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> What up dolls!!!!!![emoji41] hope y'all been staying off my box


I have, I don't know if anyone else has though!


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> What up dolls!!!!!![emoji41] hope y'all been staying off my box



Hey doll! *waves frantically*


What...this box?


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Hey doll! *waves frantically*
> 
> 
> What...this box?


ROFLMFAO!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Hey doll! *waves frantically*
> 
> 
> What...this box?



That looks like crab handwriting ... [emoji19]  *head to box of shame* hmm I like it LOL


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, klearly we need to dust this muffin off.  Where are all the Bishes?


The Holidays are coming...it’s time to get sloppy and start partying.  Any body see a ringflash yet?


----------



## caitlin1214

Resurrecting, since I missed you Bishes! 

I'm back to pole dancing, but at a different studio. (I left after they stopped offering fun classes, and now I go to a place called Brass Vixens.)

Around the holidays, I bought myself a proper pair of pole shoes

https://www.pleaserusa.com/ProductD...E&STYLE_CD=DELIGHT-1020&PROD_CD=DEL1020/BPU/M

(The faux matte leather ones. The classes I take involve floor work and the patent would make me too sticky.) 

I'm dancing about four times a week (not just pole - on Tuesdays there's a pin-up chair class and a Samba Ass class - and I do those). 

I danced in their holiday showcase and I signed up for their Valentine's one, too.


----------



## caitlin1214

That's my update on the dance front, and on the work front, I've been doing data entry work for the Ministry of Transportation since October. (I started through a temp agency, but when that contract was up, I was taken in directly through them and I'm there till June.)


----------



## Kansashalo

Well hello BIshes and Happy New Year!!!!!!!




caitlin1214 said:


> That's my update on the dance front, and on the work front, I've been doing data entry work for the Ministry of Transportation since October. (I started through a temp agency, but when that contract was up, I was taken in directly through them and I'm there till June.)



Hey Caitlin - glad to see you're still dancing and congrats on your temp job becoming permanent!


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Cocolo

Um, am I the only one wondering if no one seeing Melania for a month was due to the Kardashian flu?


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Kansashalo

I just told hubby this the other day.  I think she had a "touch-up"  LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> I just told hubby this the other day.  I think she had a "touch-up"  LOL!


----------



## tweegy

Wuz up ladies!!!!!! *cough cough* dang this thread is dusty!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey doll!


----------



## chowlover2

I had to stop and take some allergy meds from all the dust!

Has anyone seen Cobalt Blu lately? I  am worried about her with that volcano, I just hope she doesn't live on the island where it is located.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi Chow! Hello Dolls. *sheepisly crawls out of her mobilized box, and Hopes Tweegy doesn’t look too closely and notice it looks like Tweegy’s missing box.........hastily draws a crab on it in lipstick trying to throw Krab under the buss. ‘Wasn’t me Doll. I just bought it from her....   “damn Krab”...so, you know where I had to go to find this?   I couldn’t. I had to run a search.   
So how have all you been?  You have any idea how many times I’ve gone to post, and then backed out due to the *cough Kardashian  nature of the post?   Baba said millennial all think she was hiding because of Stormy headlines.  I ‘splained to my lil Babalu that when women get mad they spend money. When you’re rich and mad you get diamonds or plastic surgery. I mentioned the Significance of the Kobe Diamond, “first come THOT then comes jewelry” or if you’re past 30 you might opt for the PS instead.  My boy is getting such an education.
Just gonna pop this one here, he and miss Canada broke up 2 years ago....new one is local. And lightened his Bank account of 7000K in November, he gave it to her to get phone collectors off her back.  So, Caitlyn you still in Canada? Can I send baba up there with you?  Lol  I’ll Pop in later....I’m just a game forum away if you ever wanna pop in and say Hi.  shewhowillnotbenamed plays a little.  waves.  

Actually I was hoping to find CB here and doing her thing, assuring us she was fine. Every time I see the news I think of her and my other friend living in Hawaii.  Is she on the Island erupting?


----------



## Cocolo

Hello Doll.  I miss you guys.  and it’s all the Bishes fault anyway.  There I was 4 years ago just making graphical fun of miss watermelon butt with the rest of you, and somebody said “oh Kim’s game is out, it;s free, let’s try it and then make fun of it”. Not my Fault it was so much fun. Then when they made me mod over there,I kouldn;t exactly kome here and kontinue now Kould I? But I figure Melania was fair game.  I’ve moved from Michael Kors  who loves plastic bags now, to Marc Jacobs.  This chewy leather and great smell.  So.......eyes done? Butt lift?  Or is her absence a mere coincidence?

**********Hey, I tried to quote Kansashalo but noting popped up? I hit quote, but it didn’t do anything. Hmmmmm,


----------



## chowlover2

I am really worried about CB, is there anyway to see if she has posted lately? Part of me imagines her on a cruiseship filled with nothing but honeybees heading for the mainland...


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I am really worried about CB, is there anyway to see if she has posted lately? Part of me imagines her on a cruiseship filled with nothing but honeybees heading for the mainland...



I’m sure she’s sipping pina coladas doll and working on finally having a portable helipad for her fellow bishes.



Cocolo said:


> Hello Doll.  I miss you guys.  and it’s all the Bishes fault anyway.  There I was 4 years ago just making graphical fun of miss watermelon butt with the rest of you, and somebody said “oh Kim’s game is out, it;s free, let’s try it and then make fun of it”. Not my Fault it was so much fun. Then when they made me mod over there,I kouldn;t exactly kome here and kontinue now Kould I? But I figure Melania was fair game.  I’ve moved from Michael Kors  who loves plastic bags now, to Marc Jacobs.  This chewy leather and great smell.  So.......eyes done? Butt lift?  Or is her absence a mere coincidence?
> 
> **********Hey, I tried to quote Kansashalo but noting popped up? I hit quote, but it didn’t do anything. Hmmmmm,



Nice try doll... we have a whole thread to blame Kim for everything already you gotta come with a new reason



Kansashalo said:


> Hey doll!



Sup doll!!! How yah been?!

We need to do like a bishes assembly like superheros do [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Like ‘bishes!!! Activate!!!’


----------



## CobaltBlu

*Runs in*

Im OK dolls....the volcano is near my old home town, and I am safe. but sad at all the devastation and have some friends who are homeless.
I am working on the relief efforts from my new home south of the border. Networking etc. You were right dolls, its where I used to live. 
I will keep in touch!


chowlover2 said:


> I had to stop and take some allergy meds from all the dust!
> 
> Has anyone seen Cobalt Blu lately? I  am worried about her with that volcano, I just hope she doesn't live on the island where it is located.



*runs out*


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> *Runs in*
> 
> Im OK dolls....the volcano is near my old home town, and I am safe. but sad at all the devastation and have some friends who are homeless.
> I am working on the relief efforts from my new home south of the border. Networking etc. You were right dolls, its where I used to live.
> I will keep in touch!
> 
> 
> *runs out*


That's a relief, I can't imagine what the people on the island are going thru. So glad you are ok!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> We need to do like a bishes assembly like superheros do [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Like ‘bishes!!! Activate!!!’



MEATBALL!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> MEATBALL!!!!!


MEATBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> MEATBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*chugs moonshine*

How are the bishes???!!!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> View attachment 4092752


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


>



Doll...I’m rusty... b-been a while...


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Doll...I’m rusty... b-been a while...








Crack out the moonshine doll!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Crack out the moonshine doll!


I love that gif-


----------



## lkrp123

chowlover2 said:


> I love that gif-



How ya doing chow???

Me too...except when my fellow meatball uses it on me....


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Crack out the moonshine doll!



Doll I just popped a fresh bottle!!! Time to watch RHONY *buffs nails*


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Doll I just popped a fresh bottle!!! Time to watch RHONY *buffs nails*


Don't slip out of the handcuffs again doll!! You know how you get when the moonshine hits you!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> How ya doing chow???
> 
> Me too...except when my fellow meatball uses it on me....


The savagery of being a meatball doll!


----------



## Cocolo

Happy Friday Dolls


----------



## Cocolo

Omg.  Krabby's here.  and Chow.  And tweegy, and cb.......and all of you! This is like a dream I had....and you were all there too.  and all I had to do was click my Louboutins together three times and say 
_There's no place like Vlad's...There's no place like Vlad's....There's no place like Vlad's_


----------



## chowlover2

lkrp123 said:


> Doll I just popped a fresh bottle!!! Time to watch RHONY *buffs nails*


Krabby!!! How are you? It has been ages!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bishes!!!    Krabby!!


----------



## tweegy

The union of bishes is now in session!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Cocolo

Morning dolls. Anuuone see celeb fam feud last  night?    the Kardashians versus the Wests?  funny stuff dolls.  
oh I was about to take one of my Barbie dolls and go strap her with a bungee cord to the handlebars of the Harley to recreate the look my friend had on his bike but I'm lazy so can you just kind of imagine it and pretend I put that up as my  avatar ? no ? you bishes are going to make me do it aren't you?  cobalt, so glad that you're here and safe.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls.... I wish it was still the weekend (as I need a day of rest).






I saw about 10 minutes of the Kar-trashian/Family Feud shenanigans.   Honestly, I was memorized at how much of a doofus Kanye looked and sounded. UGH!


----------



## CobaltBlu

dolls, its literally so amaze to see you all again. We had some good times here. 
I hope everyone is happy and healthy. I sure do appreciate you all asking about me, and seeing the Krab pop in. (Centaurs rule though)
Love you bishes!

I am living in Mexico now, so margaritas for everyone. Salud!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> dolls, its literally so amaze to see you all again. We had some good times here.
> I hope everyone is happy and healthy. I sure do appreciate you all asking about me, and seeing the Krab pop in. (Centaurs rule though)
> Love you bishes!
> 
> I am living in Mexico now, so margaritas for everyone. Salud!!!


No bees? You had best be working on the Bush runway...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> dolls, its literally so amaze to see you all again. We had some good times here.
> I hope everyone is happy and healthy. I sure do appreciate you all asking about me, and seeing the Krab pop in. (Centaurs rule though)
> Love you bishes!
> 
> I am living in Mexico now, so margaritas for everyone. Salud!!!


*clears throat* no update on the helipad I see...


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls.... I wish it was still the weekend (as I need a day of rest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw about 10 minutes of the Kar-trashian/Family Feud shenanigans.   Honestly, I was memorized at how much of a doofus Kanye looked and sounded. UGH!


Oh doll I guess I should not mention that we have a holiday here Friday ....aaaaannnd another one next week....Ops!!!

I haven't seen that family feud epi ..but I was DYING at her recent outfits tho!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!








tweegy said:


> Oh doll I guess I should not mention that we have a holiday here Friday ....aaaaannnd another one next week....Ops!!!



Now say what now??????  I need to live in this box where crabs have these weekly holidays!


----------



## chowlover2

And it's going to be our first weekend out of 8 without rain!!!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now say what now??????  I need to live in this box where crabs have these weekly holidays!



*Clears throat** I'm a centaur doll!!! **takes off crab mask** 

Doll Next week Tuesday is a holiday too!! *buffs nails* lol I think this country has the most holidays in the world..


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> And it's going to be our first weekend out of 8 without rain!!!


Rainy/hurricane season has started here and I believe we took your rain doll!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Rainy/hurricane season has started here and I believe we took your rain doll!


You can keep it, we are flooded up here.I 

I honestly hope hurricane season isn't a bad one. Last year was bad enough.


----------



## Cocolo

Good morning Bishes.  Happy Saturday Dolls. Sorry about the water, are you on higher ground at least?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> You can keep it, we are flooded up here.I
> 
> I honestly hope hurricane season isn't a bad one. Last year was bad enough.


Doll I hope you guys are all right! Stay safe! 

I dunno.. It starts June here and we're having rain today..Last year was definitely worse. We had no dry season at all, so the fact that we had a good dry patch this year was welcomed! It rained straight through last year, was soo frustrating.. so I'm hoping this year maybe calmer. Seems to be the trend after a horrible hurricane season the next season a a tad calmer. But we shall see.

My car needs a washing Monday so I expect next week to rain lol

I just learned that there is such a thing as a 'sub tropical storm' i.e. RAIN....weather center is clearly reaching


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Good morning Bishes.  Happy Saturday Dolls. Sorry about the water, are you on higher ground at least?


Sup COCO!!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Here I sit broken hearted, have to cook, haven't started
Fathers Day, 10 hours old.
If he won't get up soon, the coffee's cold.

Ok, that's it for my attempt at Fathers Day poetry.  Happy Fathers Day everyone!
How the Bishes doing today?  I'm about to cook pancakes and bacon.  SugarB is so good to me.  I hope he likes his gifts.


----------



## tweegy

Raaaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnn......Ugh....


----------



## Cocolo

4 years ago a bish ran in and said Kim's game was out, let's try it and mock her.  You know what happened.  Then I stayed because of the power. I mean the opportunity to to serve.  Lol. You know each time I see a pair of tighly stretched leggings I think of that double  watermelon.  And vice versa.  Right now watermelons are in season, so you know I miss this place a lot more.  It's subconscious. 
Happy Tuesday dolls.


----------



## tweegy

For those asking what the crab has been up to! I cannot stay quiet any longer! Here is proof of the treachery being committed at the  Han-... claws of the crab!!! 



She’s building an army people!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> For those asking what the crab has been up to! I cannot stay quiet any longer! Here is proof of the treachery being committed at the  Han-... claws of the crab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She’s building an army people!!!



OMG! You must call a meeting in your box to fight this madness!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! You must call a meeting in your box to fight this madness!



That’s right chow!!! Her army is strong and has a heavy bladder but we must unite and fight this!!! Make as many bottles of moonshine we can muster as we know this is the surest way to render the crabs docile!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> That’s right chow!!! Her army is strong and has a heavy bladder but we must unite and fight this!!! Make as many bottles of moonshine we can muster as we know this is the surest way to render the crabs docile!!!





tweegy said:


> That’s right chow!!! Her army is strong and has a heavy bladder but we must unite and fight this!!! Make as many bottles of moonshine we can muster as we know this is the surest way to render the crabs docile!!!


I will get started now as there is no time to lose!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I will get started now as there is no time to lose!


Rally the bishes!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> Rally the bishes!!!!



You called???


----------



## Kansashalo

Good morning dolls!!   This is a holiday week in the states but guess who is at work with an attitude.


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> You called???


LMAO


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Good morning dolls!!   This is a holiday week in the states but guess who is at work with an attitude.


Morning Doll! Hey glad you guys finally get a holiday... we seem to have one every week. Infact, we had some rain yesterday and hardly anyone came to work lol #islandlyfe


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> You called???


" dead "


----------



## Kansashalo

Happy Tuesday dolls!  In case you need something to start your day off on a bright note, here is a pic of my 3 month old cockapoo Rocco.  He also has an instagram page too LOL (@RoccoSavageATL)


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Happy Tuesday dolls!  In case you need something to start your day off on a bright note, here is a pic of my 3 month old cockapoo Rocco.  He also has an instagram page too LOL (@RoccoSavageATL)


What a cutie!


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks Chow - I love this little guy to death lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks Chow - I love this little guy to death lol


I can see why, he is adorable!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Happy Tuesday dolls!  In case you need something to start your day off on a bright note, here is a pic of my 3 month old cockapoo Rocco.  He also has an instagram page too LOL (@RoccoSavageATL)


He is a cutie pie!!!! He seems very cheeky lol


----------



## tweegy

BISHI BISHI BISHI dolls!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> BISHI BISHI BISHI dolls!!!!


----------



## tweegy

OOOOHHHH YYYYEEAAAAAHHHHH 

Where my OG Bishes at????!!! I am now elite status with my OG badge of honor!!!! I'd like to thank all the FRESH bell pepper bishes that had my back over the *gulp* 10 yrs on this blessed Forum! I'd like to thank my super amazing wonderful and fabulous CENTAUR abilities! Abilities being, just being a Centaur  I'd like to thank the Krab! for always peeing, even when no one wanted her to and sometimes on your feet... I'd like to thank the floor! For allowing me to get my flirty floor flash on! And I'd like to thank my box!!! No matter how many times it is punted, it still houses all my bish baskets!

This calls for a celebration bishes and there is only ONE song to mark this occasion with


----------



## Kansashalo

Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Twiggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm here Doll!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Twiggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DOLL!!! How you been?!!!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I'm here Doll!




Ooooohhh yeeeehhh that’s MY JAM!!!! Turn it up!!! 



Pun overload


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Ooooohhh yeeeehhh that’s MY JAM!!!! Turn it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pun overload


Any news from Krabby? Sassys has been MIA for ages. She probably got married and has half a dozen kids by now.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Any news from Krabby? Sassys has been MIA for ages. She probably got married and has half a dozen kids by now.



The krab has been last seen peeing on many unsuspecting bats doll... some things never change... le sigh

I hope sassys is ok... sometimes the non-TPF life takes a turn...


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> The krab has been last seen peeing on many unsuspecting bats doll... some things never change... le sigh
> 
> I hope sassys is ok... sometimes the non-TPF life takes a turn...


How true! I think Cobalt Blu fell into a volcano, I haven't seen any posts from her on any forum.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> How true! I think Cobalt Blu fell into a volcano, I haven't seen any posts from her on any forum.



Doll I think she’s finally building the airstrip for the bish plane so that will take some time...I wouldn’t worry... just if the runway is level... she may be into the Midori a bit doll calculations get skewd!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> OOOOHHHH YYYYEEAAAAAHHHHH
> 
> Where my OG Bishes at????!!! I am now elite status with my OG badge of honor!!!! I'd like to thank all the FRESH bell pepper bishes that had my back over the *gulp* 10 yrs on this blessed Forum! I'd like to thank my super amazing wonderful and fabulous CENTAUR abilities! Abilities being, just being a Centaur  I'd like to thank the Krab! for always peeing, even when no one wanted her to and sometimes on your feet... I'd like to thank the floor! For allowing me to get my flirty floor flash on! And I'd like to thank my box!!! No matter how many times it is punted, it still houses all my bish baskets!
> 
> This calls for a celebration bishes and there is only ONE song to mark this occasion with




*peeks out of box*

DOLL! This calls for a celebration! Even if you are a centaur ....


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> *peeks out of box*
> 
> DOLL! This calls for a celebration! Even if you are a centaur ....



OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH 10years now of crab punting!!!! Woooooooaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## lkrp123

10 years of disreputable behavior!!


----------



## lkrp123

chowlover2 said:


> I'm here Doll!



Yesssss!!!! Turn it up!!

We need bish baskets!!!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> 10 years of disreputable behavior!!



10years of bishery


----------



## chowlover2

lkrp123 said:


> Yesssss!!!! Turn it up!!
> 
> We need bish baskets!!!


We do!!! Long time no see Krabby, how is the law treating you?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Yesssss!!!! Turn it up!!
> 
> We need bish baskets!!!



We need a 10yr bish basket edition!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> We need a 10yr bish basket edition!!!


Yes! Time flies!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! Time flies!



Doll right!!! 

I remember lurking on this forum before creating a profile! That was when this forum was for purse lovers  jk...


Then... I fell into the Kim thread hahahaha


----------



## Kansashalo

I brought gifts for the 10 year celebration!  Free toilet passes courtesy of Kimmy Kakes!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> I brought gifts for the 10 year celebration!  Free toilet passes courtesy of Kimmy Kakes!



Doll!! 10yrs later and they’re STILL rolling those eye balls!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

chowlover2 said:


> We do!!! Long time no see Krabby, how is the law treating you?



Hi doll!!!! Lots of disreputable folks. 

How has it been 10 years?!


----------



## lkrp123

Kansashalo said:


> I brought gifts for the 10 year celebration!  Free toilet passes courtesy of Kimmy Kakes!


 

Memmmmmmorrrrieeeessssssss


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Hi doll!!!! Lots of disreputable folks.
> 
> How has it been 10 years?!



Doll 10yrs of drinking midoris and punting!!!  Time flies


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Doll right!!!
> 
> I remember lurking on this forum before creating a profile! That was when this forum was for purse lovers  jk...
> 
> 
> Then... I fell into the Kim thread hahahaha


I did too, and I never left!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I did too, and I never left!



The Kim thread in the hay day was pretty hilarious tho! I will admit caught a lot of kicks from that thread back in the day [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> The Kim thread in the hay day was pretty hilarious tho! I will admit caught a lot of kicks from that thread back in the day [emoji23]


Tell me. I think she is pretty much over these days as is the whole family. Their threads just don't move anymore. Who can we look to for more foolishness today? Even our fresh pepper Courtney is MIA. It's funny, I was actually thinking of whatever became of her as I saw a woman with a serpent armband on TV today.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Tell me. I think she is pretty much over these days as is the whole family. Their threads just don't move anymore. Who can we look to for more foolishness today? Even our fresh pepper Courtney is MIA. It's funny, I was actually thinking of whatever became of her as I saw a woman with a serpent armband on TV today.


OH DOLL Serpent Arm Bands! The staple for ANY true rill bish!! Lmao!


----------



## Kansashalo

Morning dollies!  *waves frantically* :



chowlover2 said:


> Tell me. I think she is pretty much over these days as is the whole family. Their threads just don't move anymore. Who can we look to for more foolishness today? Even our fresh pepper Courtney is MIA. It's funny, I was actually thinking of whatever became of her as I saw a woman with a serpent armband on TV today.



OMG I totally forgot about that chile'.  

I wonder what did become of her and her pepperyness....


----------



## chowlover2

I think she must be a roasted pepper by now, her fresh days are long over.


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Morning dollies!  *waves frantically* :
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I totally forgot about that chile'.
> 
> I wonder what did become of her and her pepperyness....





chowlover2 said:


> I think she must be a roasted pepper by now, her fresh days are long over.



The Bell pepper isn't FRESH anymore dolls ...the floor isn't flirty and the serpent armband has slithered away.... tragic...just tragic


----------



## chowlover2

I weep for humanity...


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I weep for humanity...


Me Too Doll. These Kids nowadays won't know of the things we went thru! They won't know of the struggle of waiting til Wednesday to strip down and get the perfect angle on the cold hard floor...I have bunions doll!!! BUNIONS!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Me Too Doll. These Kids nowadays won't know of the things we went thru! They won't know of the struggle of waiting til Wednesday to strip down and get the perfect angle on the cold hard floor...I have bunions doll!!! BUNIONS!!!


I feel your pain!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I feel your pain!


Bunions too doll??


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Bunions too doll??


Not bunions, I actually had to have a minor bone ( seismoid ) from my left foot. I lost fat on the ball of my foot it felt like a marble was there. And of all the places I need to lose fat the ball of my foot was not one of them. The things we Bishes go through...


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Not bunions, I actually had to have a minor bone ( seismoid ) from my left foot. I lost fat on the ball of my foot it felt like a marble was there. And of all the places I need to lose fat the ball of my foot was not one of them. The things we Bishes go through...



Doll what positions on the floor were you in for that to happen??


----------



## chowlover2

" dead "


----------



## Cocolo

I just heard that Kim is studying to be a lawyer.  And apparently with LiLo's attorney whatzherface, it might happen.
I finally understand "it was the best of times, it was the worst of times".   Not much I can say, but I can read and appreciate the funny..
Hiya dolls.   Gonna drop this here, we're getting ready for Baba's gf to move in.   No, not the Skank from up north, or the skank from the next town over b4 the Northern Slore.  This is the very sweet, unappreciated at home young woman a friend of a HS friend.  They've been together for 3 years, and I think it's right. 
Now go ahead, everyone tell me what a mistake I'm making. Sigh.  She's a lot like me when I was her age.  Except at her age I was married.


----------



## Cocolo

And Chow, foot issues are not fun.  I hope everything went well and you recover swiftly, but whatever you're doing switch positions doll.  It's not worth it.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> I just heard that Kim is studying to be a lawyer.  And apparently with LiLo's attorney whatzherface, it might happen.
> I finally understand "it was the best of times, it was the worst of times".   Not much I can say, but I can read and appreciate the funny..
> Hiya dolls.   Gonna drop this here, we're getting ready for Baba's gf to move in.   No, not the Skank from up north, or the skank from the next town over b4 the Northern Slore.  This is the very sweet, unappreciated at home young woman a friend of a HS friend.  They've been together for 3 years, and I think it's right.
> Now go ahead, everyone tell me what a mistake I'm making. Sigh.  She's a lot like me when I was her age.  Except at her age I was married.


If they have been together 3 yrs I think it is fine. Are they getting a place together or is she moving into your house? It's a huge win for you having a girl you and Baba agree on.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> And Chow, foot issues are not fun.  I hope everything went well and you recover swiftly, but whatever you're doing switch positions doll.  It's not worth it.


Foot is fine now but more spine issues, I think another herniated disc. Having an MRI Monday, so I think I will find out soon.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cocolo said:


> *I just heard that Kim is studying to be a lawyer.  *And apparently with LiLo's attorney whatzherface, it might happen.


----------



## Kansashalo

Since we just talking about her Bell Pepperness....

*ARE HER 15 MINUTES UP? WHERE HAS COURTNEY STODDEN BEEN HIDING?
MARCH 12, 2019 13:34PM

*




When *Courtney Stodden* married *Doug Hutchison *on May 20, 2011, she became a paparazzi darling and made headlines for loads of reasons. For starters she was only 16, and he was 51! Also, the Washington native seemed to look different every time she went out for those shutterbugs to capture with their lenses. Her evolving look had many wondering if she had a frequent visitor card for plastic surgery!

Since the beginning of her fame Courtney has tried many careers to maintain her celebrity all while her relationship with her much older actor-husband had its ups and downs. She flirted with the idea of trying to become a singer. Courtney even hopped across the pond to try her hand at reality TV!

So many aspects of her 15 minutes of fame — which doesn’t seem to be ticking down just yet — have raised a variety of questions. Find out the latest about Courtney from questions about her marriage and divorce, to the latest on her singing career and much more. If there are Courtney Stodden questions, these are the must-see answers!

Read more here....
https://okmagazine.com/photos/are-her-15-minutes-up-where-has-courtney-stodden-been-hiding/


----------



## chowlover2

Thanks for posting Kansas!


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> I just heard that Kim is studying to be a lawyer.  And apparently with LiLo's attorney whatzherface, it might happen.
> I finally understand "it was the best of times, it was the worst of times".   Not much I can say, but I can read and appreciate the funny..
> Hiya dolls.   Gonna drop this here, we're getting ready for Baba's gf to move in.   No, not the Skank from up north, or the skank from the next town over b4 the Northern Slore.  This is the very sweet, unappreciated at home young woman a friend of a HS friend.  They've been together for 3 years, and I think it's right.
> Now go ahead, everyone tell me what a mistake I'm making. Sigh.  She's a lot like me when I was her age.  Except at her age I was married.


COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What up doll!!! I think you’re fine doll. As long as she’s cool and you guys get along you’ll be good.




chowlover2 said:


> Foot is fine now but more spine issues, I think another herniated disc. Having an MRI Monday, so I think I will find out soon.


How’d that go doll! I hope all well.. 



Kansashalo said:


> Hey dolls!



KANSAS!!!!!!!! What up doll!!?

Happy Easter bishes!!! 

Damn this was a long short week! 

What you guys up to this weekend?


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Easter to all the Bishes!


----------



## Kansashalo

A bish got highlights this weekend so I'm feeling myself right now.


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> A bish got highlights this weekend so I'm feeling myself right now.



Work it bish!! You can show off the highlights in some flirty floor poses!! That’s why you got them right?!


----------



## chowlover2

Don't forget a serpent armband!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget a serpent armband!



And the luscious lollipops!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, so I think I'm done over there.  Who's here Dolls?  tomorrow's friday and I need a bish bash.  I was thinking party, but we could do a road trip.
It exists!  Bish Bash Falls!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm packing my serpent armband and lollipops now!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok,  should I dust off the old Bish Bus?  I'll get it all ready for tomorrow. 
How are your babies Doll?


edit; wait, it says Bash Bish.  I def typed Bish Bash in google.  Ok,  the right one must be in another state......brb


----------



## chowlover2

If I see Twiggy I will give her a shout out, Sassys has been MIA in months. I think she my have found Mr Right. At least that i what I hope. Haven't seen Caitlin either.


----------



## Cocolo

Every time I think I’m out, they pull me back in.  Well, i’m Here for now.  Lol.

Hi bishes.  It’s october. That means Halloween is right around the corner.  Sigh.’ My hearts not really into it anymore I lost my love for Halloween that fateful day when Kim totally stole our Halloween Bish bash shine by announcing her divorce from the hump. We had decorations, we had costumes we had a Midori bar with Joe dressed as Darth Vader shirtless with a light saber in his hand the size of ......awwww you know Joe. Then boom everything was shifted over to Kim’s thread and our party was a flop.  It’s all right here.  That’s also the day the thread got a diamond award for rapid growth.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hey bishes!!!


----------



## Cocolo

CB!   I missed you.  I know I've said it a few times before.  But as I sit here on Christmas Eve......I think tomorrow I'm outta that game forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So where are all the Bishes at?  
I am supposed to apologize for saying Merry Christmas and remembering military families at this time.  Pixel dresses aren't worth it.
So,I'm over here now.
  Cobalt, I think of you everytime I see a beautiful vista, or a hive.  I hope all the Dolls here are doing well.  
Happy Chanukah.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Doll, Merry Christmas! Where is everyone?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> CB!   I missed you.  I know I've said it a few times before.  But as I sit here on Christmas Eve......I think tomorrow I'm outta that game forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where are all the Bishes at?
> I am supposed to apologize for saying Merry Christmas and remembering military families at this time.  Pixel dresses aren't worth it.
> So,I'm over here now.
> Cobalt, I think of you everytime I see a beautiful vista, or a hive.  I hope all the Dolls here are doing well.
> Happy Chanukah.  Merry Christmas.


Doll, you have to come to the Prince Harry / Meghan Markle thread. It's like the Kimmie thread back in the day. Quiet now as Merch and Lurch are incognito but once they are off vacation we will be up and running again


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls!!! *waves frantically*





Given that we are all perfect and envied by all men, women, and animals, we have no resolutions to make - in fact, all we make are cocktails!!!! 



chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you have to come to the Prince Harry / Meghan Markle thread. It's like the Kimmie thread back in the day. Quiet now as Merch and Lurch are incognito but once they are off vacation we will be up and running again



Holy Anna Wintour!!!! I went into that thread and was like WTF?????  It's like the Kimmie Kakes threads of ol'.  Yowza!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls, Happy New Year from Sunny México!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, I’m heading over to Meg and Harry’s thread now.    And I know I said this before, but I am really truly done over there.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey dolls


----------



## Cocolo

Omgomgomgomg Kansashalo!   Waving and big hugs. Stay Safe!


----------



## tweegy

**Inspects thread for krab pee before entering** HAY Dolls!! Happy New Year! Hope everyone's good and safe! ❤️


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> **Inspects thread for krab pee before entering** HAY Dolls!! Happy New Year! Hope everyone's good and safe! ❤


Hey Tweegy!!! 

Happy New Year Bishes!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Hey Tweegy!!!
> 
> Happy New Year Bishes!!!!


Hiya @Kansashalo! How yah been yo!! Its that once in a blue when i venture on here hahah!


----------



## chowlover2

Me too! How is everyone? Did Sassys go and get married on us?


----------



## tweegy

Heeeeyyyy @chowlover2 Hope you're good!


----------



## chowlover2

I am hanging in there, how are you?


----------



## tweegy

Same doll! hangin in there in these weird times!


----------



## Kansashalo

I think we are all living in the movie Groundhog Day right now.  The really sad part is there is nothing for me to be catty and/or petty about.   Nothing.....nada


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> I think we are all living in the movie Groundhog Day right now.  The really sad part is there is nothing for me to be catty and/or petty about.   Nothing.....nada


Hahah I get what you mean, it was hard enough to get me annoyed before this but what does i guess annoy me now is that cause it really doesnt matter, which is a positive. I do joke I think more now (if that's possible).
All I'll say, Tiger King got me thru the past 2yrs!


----------



## Cocolo

And I’m still doing that dumb game you all told me about in 2014.  Happy Saturday!.  If a Kardashian (72 days) was from the Humphries Union,  what do we call this last one? Miss all you bishes. ❤️


----------



## Jeneen

Hey Bishes - I have not signed in in forever = I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Cocolo

@Jeneen HiHiHiHi!  Calling all Bishes.  Where is everyone?  I hope you are all fine and having a great time.  It’s been 8 years.   Woohoo.


----------



## chowlover2

Hey Dolls! What's shaking?


----------



## Jeneen

Miss you guys! Chow and I see each other in Facebook periodically… I’m still married to the same guy (10 years, 16 total) and we have a daughter and a son ❤️


----------



## tweegy

What up dolls!! Hope everyone is rootin tootin okay!


----------

